# 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*Crossfire - nächster Versuch! Und: neue Nachrichten...*

Hallo!

nachdem ich nun monatelang im Forum herum gegeistert bin, fange ich nun endlich mein Tagebuch an.

Als erstes mal ein *Inhaltsverzeichnis* (wenn ich dat hinbekomme...)
Anmerkung: das Inhaltsverzeichnis kann sich jederzeit ändern........



Startpost (den link spare ich mal nicht: trotzdem sind wa da drin....!)
Mainboard eingebaut; Verschlauchung und Kabelmanagement begonnen (geplant: 26.12.09)
Verschlauchung und Kabelmanagement fertig (na ja...) (geplant: 27.12.09)
Erster Systemstart (geplant: 28.12.09)
erste Auswertung - da seit Ihr dran! - und erster Umbau
Ist-Zustand (28.01.10) - Demontage folgt.
Demontage erfolgt (geplant: 01.02.10)
Erste Variante - ohne Midplate (geplant: 02.02.10)
zweite Variante - mit Midplate (geplant: 04.02.10)
dritte Variante - auch mit Midplate (geplant: 05.02.10) - Verschlaucht
Zwischenauswertung (12.02.10)
Vierte Variante - er läuft (erstmal....) 14.02.10
erster Leistungstest für die Wakü (und 'ne Überraschung für mich)
Leistungstest der Wakü 16.02.10
Grafikkarte Übertaktet und neuer Leistungstest
aktuelle To-Do-Liste
Versuch ohne Radiator - Rechner im kleinen Kreislauf
Einbau des neuen Aquacomputer-Filters, Teil 1
Einbau des neuen Aquacomputer-Filters, Teil 2
Einbau des AGB - Versuch
Einbau des AGB - Ergebnis
Abfangen der Grafikkarte - Einbau 3 Vandalismustaster
Umbau des DVD-Brenners auf externe Betätigung mit Vandalismustaster
hier der Blog / das How-To dazu.
Rechner läuft - ich bin unzufrieden und plane einen Umbau.....
Leistungstest passiv
Leistungstest mit normaler Einstellung
ich hab's getan - und die weitere Planung
Filterreinigung, Wasserwechsel - eine Enttäuschung und eine Panne
Und wieder kommt ein Paket......
Von den Problemen, eine alte Grafikkarte zu bekommen...
5770 um- und eingebaut
CF aus 5770 und 4870?
Grafik-Leistungs- und Vergleichstest mit und ohne Crossfire aus 2*5770
5770er tot - Rechner (erstmal) fertig.
Vandalismustaster getauscht - und immer noch unzufrieden.....
eine neue 5770 - und wieder nix.
Stand
dafür ein kleiner Umbau, Netzteilwechsel usw.
ein neuer Versuch: 5770 die Fünfte - Umbau auf Wasserkühlung?
Erklärung zum Thema 'welcher Wasserkühler auf die 5770?' (externer Beitrag von mir)
ein neuer Drucker - Mainboardwechsel steht an - und noch 'ne neue 5770....
Mainboardwechsel und Filterreinigung durchgeführt - er läuft (im doppelten Sinne....)
Wechsel Durchflussmesser - und ein neuer (Doppel-)Fail!
das defekte Aquaero
Den Windows 7 Startsound ändern
CF-Versuche Erster Schritt
Zwischenschritt: Grafikkarttenbios flashen (How To!)
Crossfire läuft immer noch nicht!
Sponsoren an Bord - und ein Ende in Sicht!
Endlich: Crossfire läuft - und das Ende....
 
Für Tips und Anregungen bin ich immer dankbar!

Hier will ich den Werdegang darstellen; insoweit wird es weniger ein Worklog, als ein tatsächliches 'Tage'buch - wenn es auch nicht unbedingt täglich aktualisiert wird.

Ich möchte mit dem Tagebuch insbesondere Wakü-Neulingen helfen, die Gedankengänge, Probleme und Lösungen nahe bringen und auch die Gründe darlegen: warum habe ich das so und nicht anders gemacht.

Von daher stehe ich - und nicht nur ich; das weiß ich aus Erfahrung - gerne jedem für Fragen sowie mit Rat und - wenn machbar - auch Tat zur Seite.

Zunächst mal zu mir selbst:


Spoiler



43 Jahre, von Beruf Lokführer (nein: nicht bei der Bundesbahn oder DB AG! Besser gesagt: nicht mehr) - inzwischen im Rangierdienst.
Gelernt habe ich E-Installateur, Fachrichtung: Industrie-Klimaanlagensteuerung.
Ich bin 10 Jahre bei der S-Bahn-Berlin gefahren - als das noch nicht so ein Affenzirkus war.
Nachdem ich Ende 2000 einen Selbstmörder unterm Zug hatte, habe ich mich 2004 entschlossen, mein Arbeitsumfeld zu wechseln.

Derzeit wohne ich in Neuss und arbeite bei einer Privatbahn.
Ursprünglich bin ich Fischkopp: ich stamme aus der Hamburger Ecke.



*Der Wakü-Werdegang, die Erste:*



Spoiler



Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich ein Hobby und war damit glücklich.
Meine Modellbahn war groß (5,7*4m; 70 Loks), teuer (>40.000€) und hat mich gut beschäftigt.

Nachdem ich aus Berlin weggezogen bin, musste ich beim erneuten Umzug 2007 feststellen, dass die gesamte Modellbahn gestohlen wurde - die Versicherung (DEVK) weigert sich bis heute unter wechselnden Begründungen, den Schaden zu zahlen.
Mein Geld haben sie aber immer gerne genommen.....



Nachdem sich ein anderes Hobby als suboptimal heraus gestellt hat, habe ich begonnen, mich (mehr) für PC-'Basteleien' zu interessieren.
Irgendwann habe ich dann den Fehler gemacht, die PCGH und PCGH-Extreme zu kaufen......

Zu der Zeit dachte ich noch: Wasserkühlung?


überflüssig!
was für Verrückte, die noch dazu zu viel Geld haben
brauchen nur solche Blödmänner, die ihren PC völlig übertakten - und die sollen sich doch gleich 'nen richtigen Computer holen, anstatt 'ne alte Kiste zu malträtieren!
Brauch' ich nicht!
viel zu gefährlich: da ist sofort der PC platt, wenn mal was daneben geht.
Na ja: eben das, was die denken, die sich nicht genug damit beschäftigt haben.Anmerkung: meine Bekannten denken das immer noch - und halten mich für Bekloppt.
​Ist das mein Problem, was die denken?



*Wakü-Werdegang, die Zweite:*

Na ja - dann begann ich, mir Gedanken zu machen, ob das nicht ein brauchbares Hobby sein könnte.

Näheres dazu ist an zwei Stellen zu finden:

Meine Entscheidung fiel hier: Wakü oder doch nicht.
Die eigentliche Kaufberatung ist dann hier zu finden: intern oder Extern?

Letztlich ist doch alles etwas anders gekommen.

Was mich meistens aufhält, sind zwei - eigentlich drei - Dinge:


die Zeit: der Job kostet doch manchmal mehr, als mir lieb ist
das Geld: immer zu wenig da!
DHL: die liefern immer alles pünktlich ab - nur nicht bei mir
(da kann ich - und nicht nur ich - Geschichten erzählen.....)

****************Diesen Teil habe ich mal hierhin verschoben, damit der Startpost kleiner und übersichtlicher wird.*************************

So, nun seit Ihr dran!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Huhu Schienenbruch!
Erster!!!  
Na dann, ich freu mich drauf, gerade weil ich absolut keinen Plan von WaKü habe werde ich hier sehr viel lesen!
Hihi, du auch Elektriker.  Ich auch...


----------



## godtake (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hallo Schienenbruch! 
Da musst ich natürlich sofort herguggen als ich gesehen habe, dass Du den entscheidenden, tragödialen Schritt zum eigenen Tagebuch gewagt hast! Und...ich bin gleich mal angetan, ordentliches Deutsch, verständlich, sauber aufgebaut. Wunderbar.
2 kleine Anregungen: Nummer Eins: Gugg, dass die Bilder nicht größer als 800px Breite sind, sonst schiebts das Formus-Layout so komisch auseinander. Wir dann für Leute mit kleinem Monitor immer eine endlose rumscrollerei. Nummer Zwei: Tu dir und uns den Gefallen und bastel dir ein Verzeichnis in den Startbeitrag. Musst du natürlich! nicht, aber ich kanns dir aus Sicht meines TB's nur empfehlen. Man findet sich einfach viel schneller zurecht wenn man zumindest in groben Schritten durchhüpfen kann.

So...zum Mod:
Hast du da wirklich lauter Kupferwinkel verbaut? Hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, sieht aber gar nicht schlecht aus. Deine Pumpe sollte mit den Winkeln auch kein Problem haben, also ich bin gespannt!

Zum "kommenden Mod":
Da mag ich doch gleich mal dieses LianLi mit in den Korb legen, und ja, ich gebs gerne zu, in erster Linie deswegen, weil ich mich in das Ding selber verguggt hab, und absolut kein Geld dafür über hab 

Ansonsten: (x) Abo, is ja ma kla!


----------



## Complexx (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Auuusgezeichnet wieder ein neues Tb 
Da werd ich mich gleich mal einklinken und zusehn was du so treibst.
Bin auch sehr auf die Wakü-Tipps gespannt da ich mich damit quasi noch garnicht auseinandergesetzt hab.
Auf gutes Gelingen!
greez


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hmmm etwas spät, nachdem ich jetzt seit gestern meine Wakü verbaut habe 
Bin aber mal gespannt was du draus machst und vllt kann ich mir ja auch das ein oder andere rausziehen

kriegst natürlich abo


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ups, ganz vergessen Abo auch von mir!


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Mensch Kero was soll das


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Habs nur vergessen zu schreiben, ich war natürlich der erste der ihn abonniert hat!


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Von mir hast du auch ein ABO...
Bin gespannt was du so zauberst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

So, hier erstmal der aus dem Startpost verschobene Teil: 

***********Beginn der Verschiebung**************
*Planung - Stand*

So, den Teil habe ich mal in deine späteren Post verschoben, um den  Startpost kleiner zu kriegen (wegen dem Anpassen vom Inhaltsverzeichnis)  und um die Übersicht zu verbessern.
Sö, nun mal 'Butter bei die Fische'

Derzeit habe ich zwei PC's: einen Office-Pc und einen 'Wakü-Bastel-  & Probier-PC' der mir gleichzeitig als Spiel-PC dienen soll.

Wenn er denn mal läuft....

*Der Office-PC* - dient auch zur  Videoumwandlung:


Spoiler




C2D E8500 mit (derzeit) 3233Mhz
2*2 GB Corsair 800er-Ram
Asus  P5Q-Mainboard; Chipsatz: P45
Grafikkarte: Sparkle 9800GT mit  512Mb
die ist eigentlich passiv, ich habe aber einen 120mm-Lüfter drauf  gebunden
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-7B Midi-Gehäuse
Netzteil:  BeQuiet! Straight-Power 350W ohne Kabelmanagement
Hdd's:
System:  80GB Intel X25-MG1 Postville Ssd
Daten 1: 750GB Samsung
Daten  2: 500GB Western Digital
 
Sonstiges: DVD-Brenner, Kartenleser
Besonderheit:  Festplattenwechselrahmen Fantec MR35



*Der Wakü-PC:*
Dieser Rechner dient einem Hauptzweck: Erfahrungen sammeln und  Wakü-testen und ausprobieren.
Oder - anders ausgedrückt: basteln & Spaß haben!

Und um eben den Rechner - und seinen geplanten Nachfolger - wird es hier  hauptsächlich gehen.

*Hardware:*


C4Q Q9550, wassergekühlt
2 (4 geplant)*  2 GB Corsair  DDR 2-800, wassergekühlt (noch nicht; in Planung)
Biostar TPower  I45 Mainboard, wassergekühlt



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grafikkarte: Palit 4870 mit  1024MB, wassergekühlt
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-9B mit Seitenfenster  (aus'm PC-8; passt aber - entgegen der Aussage von Lian-Li)



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Netzteil: BeQuiet! DarkPower-Pro  450W mit Kabelmanagement
Festplatten:
System: Intel X25-M  G2 'Postville' mit 80GB
Daten 1: WD 500GB
Daten 2: WD  500GB
beide im Aquadrive
 

*Die Wasserkühlung:*



Pumpe: Laing DDC+ mit Alphacool DDC-Deckel
CPU-Kühler:  Watercool HK 3 mit Karbonteilen



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grafikkartenkühler: EK 4870 golden  Sample 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





AGB: Magicool 150er
Hdd-Kühler: Aquadrive Dual
Radiator: Mora 2 Pro mit Lüfterblende
AGB 2 (am Mora): Aquatube silber
(ziemlich verhauen; daher nur 'weit weg' verbaut)
Steuerung: Aquaero 4 USB mit Powerbooster und VF-Display
Schwarze Blende, Displayglas, Farbfilterfolien dazu.
Durchflussmesser (sagt mir endlich mal einer, wie  dieses Messer nun schneidet: längs oder Quer?)
Anschlüsse: bunt  gemischt, wie ich sie gerade bekommen habe.

Was soll den nun dem Rechner so alles angetan werden?
*To-Do-Liste:*


zerlegen; Hdd-Käfig ausbauen (erledigt)
Mainboard:
CPU  einbauen
HK 3 und Backplate einbauen
Ram einbauen
Anschlüsse  aufsetzen
teilweise (interne Verbindungen) verschlauchen
 
Gehäuse:
Verschraubungen hinten einsetzen (erledigt)
Löcher bohren, Befestigungen  setzen
Verschlauchen, soweit möglich
Pumpe einbauen
Mainboard  wieder einbauen
 
Grafikkarte einbauen
Netzteil einbauen
Verkabeln
Verschlauchen
  Sleeven ist noch nicht geplant, kommt aber mit Sicherheit!

Soweit erstmal der Stand.

Hier mal ein Bild, wie es gerade neben mir steht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes - für heute und morgen - steht an:


Mainboard wieder ausbauen und vorbereiten
Mainboard und  Grafikkarte einbauen
Netzteil und Aquaero einbauen
verkabeln
verschlauchen
*Was  habe ich später vor?*

Nun, dieser Rechner bzw. diese Wakü dienen mir nur als Übungsobjekt.
Das hat natürlich Einfluss auf die verwandten Materialien: meist  gebraucht erworben.
Außerdem habe ich ein Sockel 775-System vorgezogen, weil ich da notfalls  an meinem andren Rechner Teile (Ram, CPU, Grafikkarte) testen kann.

Für etwa Mitte 2010 plane ich den Beginn eines anderen Projektes, über  das wir auch gerne schon vorab hier diskutieren können.
Geplant sind:


Farbkonzept: schwarz - silber - blau/rot
Sockel 1366   (wenn AMD bis dahin nachgezogen hat, auch ein AMD-System!)
I7-920  (erstmal)
Mainboard: vsl. EVGA X58 SLI LE
Das passt nahezu als einziges ins Farbkonzept
12GB DDR 3-1600er  Ram
Grafikkarte: 5870 oder NVidia - wenn NVidia bis dahin 'zu  Potte' kommt....
Ssd: vsl. Intel X25-E 60GB
DVD-Brenner;  evtl. auch Blue-Ray (dafür habe ich aber derzeit keine Verwendung)
Netzteil:  vsl. BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro ~600W
Gehäuse: das ist noch offen!
zwei sind noch im Rennen:
Lian-Li 343
Da würde ich den Radi intern einbauen

Silverstone TJ07
Da müsste ich entweder auf den Mora 2 verzichten - und intern mehrere  Radis einbauen - oder den Mora 2 wieder an die Wand setzen.
Hier wäre auch die Verwendung von MurderMod-Teilen möglich.
 
Radi: entweder wieder der Mora 2 Pro oder - beim TJ07 - mehrere  Radis intern; genaueres steht hier aber noch nicht fest.
Pumpe:  wieder Laing; ein oder zwei - mal sehen
Steuerung: Aquaero und  ggf. T-Balancer
Kühler: da gibt es nur eine Wahl: Klutten &  Lehni!
zu finden: Hier und hier.
 Wahrscheinlich komplett...

Wie gesagt: das ist noch Zukunftsmusik.

***********Ende der Verschiebung**************




godtake schrieb:


> So...zum Mod:
> Hast du da wirklich lauter Kupferwinkel verbaut? Hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, sieht aber gar nicht schlecht aus. Deine Pumpe sollte mit den Winkeln auch kein Problem haben, also ich bin gespannt!


Ja - tatsächlich!
Das ergab sich eigentlich zufällig: im Forum was gekauft, nicht aufgepasst und ein Rudel Kupferteile mitgekauft.
Die wollte ich eigentlich wieder weggeben, denke aber, zu den kupferfarbenen Kühlern passen die ganz gut.


godtake schrieb:


> Zum "kommenden Mod":
> Da mag ich doch gleich mal dieses LianLi mit in den Korb legen, und ja, ich gebs gerne zu, in erster Linie deswegen, weil ich mich in das Ding selber verguggt hab, und absolut kein Geld dafür über hab


Ja, das X500 ist nicht schlecht; mir aber zu klein.
Da wären mir das X1000 oder X2000 schon besser.
Sind zwar nicht ganz billig.
Aber: so ein Gehäuse hält auch 'ewig'.
Die standen auch beide (X1000 & X2000) auf der Liste; sind mir aber zu hoch - da komme ich mit meinen Regalen in Konflikt.
Die haben mir aber zu wenig Platz: ich brauche _mindestens_ drei - besser fünf - externe 5,25"-Laufwerke; die beiden haben nur zwei....



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Hmmm etwas spät, nachdem ich jetzt seit gestern meine Wakü verbaut habe
> Bin aber mal gespannt was du draus machst und vllt kann ich mir ja auch das ein oder andere rausziehen


Denn ziehen wir uns gegenseitig!
Wollte eigentlich schon weiter sein; aber DHL und meine Arbeit haben da was gegen gehabt......
@Kero&Killer: haut Euch nicht!
Hier kann (fast) jeder abonnieren und Kekse gibt's nicht.



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was du so zauberst.


Ich auch.......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Aba Kekse...!
Oki, das mit der Höhe kann ich verstehen...Ich find den Lian Li Würfel aber auch ned schlecht, hab das Ding auch noch nie vermoddet gesehen, spannend wär das auf jeden Fall.

Na, aber nu erst mal zum aktuellen:
Ich find die Kupferkühler mit Kupferwinkeln nicht unbedingt "wunderschön" aber herrlich "eigenwillig"...und mal eine ernüchternde Abwechslung zu den ewigen Perfect Seals. Also wenn Du mich fragst: Nimm die Dinger, die hat sonst keiner *g*


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

bin mal gespannt was dein größtes Prob sein wird, meins war defenetiv die Graka, für die hab ich geschlagene 2 Stunden gebraucht 

wir schlagen uns nicht ..... wir diskotieren..... aber einen Keks will ich trozdem 

PS: schließ mich Godi an... die Kupfer passen schön dazu


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



godtake schrieb:


> Ich find den Lian Li Würfel aber auch ned schlecht, hab das Ding auch noch nie vermoddet gesehen, spannend wär das auf jeden Fall.


Dem kann abgeholfen werden!
Hier im Forum findest Du den von Holstendose und dann gibt es ja noch den von Peebe und diesen von Nils.....
Bin mir nur unsicher, ob der nicht zu groß für den Schreibtisch wird.
Den Platz hätte ich ja....
Außerdem wäre ich der erste, der einen Mora 2 intern verbaut.
Aber: vom Style her ist mir der irgendwie zu sehr 'nur' Server.....



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt was dein größtes Prob sein wird, meins war defenetiv die Graka, für die hab ich geschlagene 2 Stunden gebraucht


Die Zeit!
Ich habe aber aus gutem Grunde die Graka fertig mit dem Wasserkühler gekauft - als Anfänger wollte ich mir das nicht gleich antun.
Au0erdem hatte ich gerade von einem gelesen, der hatte drei Graka's geschrottet, bevor er eine funktionsfähig hatte......


The Killer for Two schrieb:


> aber einen Keks will ich trozdem


(M)einen weichen Keks kann ich Dir nicht bieten: den brauche ich noch selber!
Aber: dem Datum entsprechend bekommst Du einen Spekutalius!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




The Killer for Two schrieb:


> PS: schließ mich Godi an... die Kupfer passen schön dazu


Mal sehen, wie es mit Tüllen aussieht: da ich ausprobieren will, was mir am besten gefällt - und mir die BTP's och etwas zu teuer sind - besorge ich mir Tüllen und anderen Schlauch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Nja von dem ich die Grakakühlung hab der hat zwei GTX295 geschrottet...
Die SLI-Bridge bei meiner war das einzige Problem 
Ansonsten glaube ich das die Graka kein Ding ist 


KEKSE *freu* 

welche Farbe soll der Schlauch kriegen?


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Nene wir hauen uns doch nicht, war doch nur Spass. Killer ist ja sozusagen jetzt der aufpasser für meinen Cougar sticker.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gibt ja doch Kekse hier.  Dann gibts auch 'n Abo.  

Freue mich auf mehr und wünsche Dir viel Spaß.

Von den Kupferwinkeln kommen bei mir auch noch welche rein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

nene Kero das war Killer89  hätte den auch gerne gehabt 
zu viele killer hier im Forum 
Opi kriegst was von mir ok?


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich wurde gerufen? 

Na dann bin ich auch mal dabei 

Mal sehen, was es bei dir so für Pleiten, Pech und Pannen gibt  ich drück dir alle 

MfG


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



The Killer for Two schrieb:


> nene Kero das war Killer89




 Ups...


----------



## The Killer for Two (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wobei ich den auch gerne gehabt hätte  mein vorschlag war immer noch am besten


----------



## killer89 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Offensichtlich ja nicht 
Und wenn, dann war ich zuerst hier  ich killer #1 du #2 

So und nu aus mit 

MfG


----------



## icecold (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr interresant das Thema. wird sicher gut für alle Wakü Neulinge.
Und du hast so einen Carbon HK Rev.3 von Klutten.

Aber man deine Geschichte ist ja auch nicht leicht. Mit dem Selbstmörder unterm Zug. Ich finde das geht gar nicht wenn man schon aus dem Leben scheiden will muss man damit ja nicht noch andere Leute belasten.

Und das mit der gestohlenen Modellbahn ist ja auch echt schei**.

Aber viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt werde immer mal wieder vorbei schauen.

MfG icecold


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

@ Schienbeinbruch
Damit ich diesen Thread im Abo habe, verewige ich mich hier auch mal. Wünsche viel Spaß beim Modden und bin gespannt, was du 2010 so zaubern wirst. 

Denk dran, die Carbonteile sind biegsam. Zieh die Schrauben/Federn nur so weit an, bis du eine Verformung erkennen kannst. Die neuen Carbonteile sind da doch stabiler und halten auch <=200 N Anpressdruck aus. Funktionieren tun sie aber alle.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

macht Euch mal keinen Kopf: ich habe noch mehr Kekse im Schrank......

So; ich habe mal ein wenig verschlaucht - und Erfahrungen gemacht:

Egal, wieviele Anschlüsse einer Sorte man hat: es ist immer einer zu wenig!
Wie genau man sich auch die Verschlauchung überlegt hat: es klappt nicht!
Auch wenn man denkt, es ist genug Platz: es findet sich immer eine Schraube, die im Wege ist!
Kleinkram ist nie genug da
Schlauch ist immer zu kurz
Ist es nötig, zu vermerken, dass die im November gekaufte Wärmeleitpaste eingetrocknet ist, obwohl sie ungeöffnet in der Originalspritze gelagert war?

Im Klartext: ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mal das Mainboard 'bearbeitet'.

bei der Montage vom Heatkiller stellte ich dann fest, dass der sich nicht gleichmäßig anziehen lässt.
Grund: auf einer Seite setzte er auf einem Elko auf!
der Bogen von der Grafikkarte zur Northbridge ließ sich 'ums Verrecken' nicht machen > Reihenfolge ändern!
Die Verbindung von den Spawas zur Northbridge war eine Schraube vom Heatkiller im Wege > Reihenfolge nochmal ändern!

Wir werden sehen, ob ich überhaupt Durchfluss bekomme: manchmal glaube ich, die Anschlüsse haben zu lange Gewinde; an der Grafikkarte habe ich deswegen schon Distanzringe eingesetzt.

Wenn ich im Januar bei A-C-Shop nachbestelle, werden mit Sicherheit größere Mengen folgender Teile bei sein:

Distanzringe
Doppelnippel
Verlängerungen
Doppelmuffen
Schlauch

Wobei ich ja diese Wakü als 'Bastel- & Probierwakü' ......ääähm: Misshandeln - will.
Insoweit überlege ich, anstatt Schraubanschlüssen Tüllen zu bestellen und evtl. auch gleich 16/10er Schlauch in weiß.

Fotos gibt's erstmal nicht: Akkus von die Kamera leer!
Frage: warum verbraucht so eine kleine Kamera so einen großen Haufen Strom?




Klutten schrieb:


> @ Schienbeinbruch
> Damit ich diesen Thread im Abo habe, verewige ich mich hier auch mal. Wünsche viel Spaß beim Modden und bin gespannt, was du 2010 so zaubern wirst.


Den habe ich nicht verstanden: ich muss ein Abo immer extra eintragen...
Danke Dir - und allen anderen - aber.
Ich komm' sowieso noch auf Dich zu.....


Klutten schrieb:


> Denk dran, die Carbonteile sind biegsam. Zieh die Schrauben/Federn nur so weit an, bis du eine Verformung erkennen kannst. Die neuen Carbonteile sind da doch stabiler und halten auch <=200 N Anpressdruck aus. Funktionieren tun sie aber alle.


Alles schon passiert: siehe oben.
Wobei ich ja wieder gut gelacht habe: die Hersteller - in dem Falle Watercool, aber auch Intel usw. - schreiben so schöne Werte für den Anpressdruck bei.
Aber ein Messgerät dafür hat keiner....
Wenn ich den Finger dazwischen lege, wie platt muss ich den quetschen, um die 200N Druck zu erreichen?

Hat aber alles funktioniert - bis auf die üblichen Problemchen.



icecold schrieb:


> Sehr interresant das Thema. wird sicher gut für alle Wakü Neulinge.


Ich gebe mir Mühe!


icecold schrieb:


> Und das mit der gestohlenen Modellbahn ist ja auch echt schei**.


Das ist auch eine Sache, die mich noch wirklich belastet!


icecold schrieb:


> Aber viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt werde immer mal wieder vorbei schauen.


Danke; tue Dir keinen Zwang an.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi Schienenbruch,

echt sehr nice gibt es hinterher etwas was nicht wakü ist?
etwa die festplatten ? ohh...nein jetzt hat er nen neue idee und wird auch die festplatten unterwasser setzen.

[X] ABO


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Kaspar schrieb:


> gibt es hinterher etwas was nicht wakü ist?
> etwa die festplatten ? ohh...nein jetzt hat er nen neue idee und wird auch die festplatten unterwasser setzen.


Zu spät: Aquadrive ist schon längst eingebaut.
Was noch nicht unter Wasser ist?


Netzteil: bleibt auch 'wasserlos'
Ram: Kommt - wenn Geld da ist
DVD-Brenner: hhhmmmmm
Die Lüfter.
Bringt mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken.
Festplattenwechselrahmen: das wird 'ne Aufgabe für ein langes Wochenenden.
Habe da schon mal mit Skaos drüber gesprochen: das versuche ich irgendwann mal: einen wassergekühlten Festplattenwechselrahmen.


Ich habe früher schon gesagt: geht nicht, gibt es nicht!
Dazu kleine Geschichte: ich hatte mal ein Modell von einer Kleinlok.
Das Ding ist im Orginal so um die 8m lang; im Modell sind wir dann bei 9cm Länge.
Da war kein Spitzenlicht dran; der Hersteller teilte mit: zu Aufwändig, technisch nicht machbar.

Ich: freier Tag, nix wichtiges zu tun: ab in die Werkstatt.
5 Stunden später hatte das Modell Spitzenlicht.....​So wird es auch dem Festplattenwechselrahmen gehen....

grüße

Ach ja: guten Morgen!

Jochen


----------



## nemetona (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Bin mal gespannt wie du dies alles umsetzt.

Kommt auch bei mir ins Abo


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ahhhhh....

Wenn die Angestellten schon modden, darf die Geschäftsleitung natürlich auch nicht fehlen....

Unser ganzes NobLorRos Knowhow steht Dir selbst verständlich zur Verfügung und für`s Fernmodding bekommst Du ja Mitarbeiterrabatt...

Ich freue mich auf Dein Projekt...

Na dann mal los....die Kupferfarbenen Anschlüsse sehen gar nicht schlecht aus...hatte ich mir auch schon mal angesehen...

Mfg


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

und bitte die wassergekühlten kabel nicht vergessen


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Also wenn du Wassergekühlte Kabel schaffst dann will ich die auch


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!



Kaspar schrieb:


> und bitte die wassergekühlten kabel nicht vergessen





The Killer for Two schrieb:


> Also wenn du Wassergekühlte Kabel schaffst dann will ich die auch


Och, wenn's weiter nix is.....

An sich ist das kein Problem:


Kabel in Schlauch
Kabel entweder mit 'ner Ringmuffe 'ab durch die Mitte' herausführen oder
Kabel seitlich herausführen
Schlauch in Wasserkreislauf einbinden.

Wo ist da das Problem?
Das Einzige Problem ist nur, eben diese Durchführung dicht zu kriegen.
Ansonsten........

Aber: nu lasst mich mal erstmal meine erste Wakü zum Laufen kriegen!

Dennoch: 
Ich sehe es schon: ich behalte meinen Bastel- und Probier-Wakü-Pc auch, wenn das andere Projekt läuft: um eben so was zu testen!

Dafür zickt jetzt mein Office-Pc völlig herum: hängt isch völlig auf, startet nur noch mit der W7-DVD im Laufwerk usw.
Er hat wohl die 1:1-Übertragung des Betriebssystems von der Ssd auf die Hdd nicht vertragen.
Also den auch noch mal neu einrichten!
Ist ja dieses Jahr erst das 20. Mal....
Sonst gibt's hier ja nix mehr.

Momentan 'freue' ich mich gerade am Zusammenbau des Aquaero.
Da müssen einige Teile in die Richtige Position gebracht werden:


links: 2 U-Scheiben auf Abstandshaltern
links: der 'Flügel' auf den U-Scheiben auf den Abstandshaltern
rechts: 2 U-Scheiben auf Abstandshaltern
rechts: der 'Flügel' auf den U-Scheiben auf den Abstandshaltern
darauf in der Mitte: die schwarze Blende
darunter: das Displayglas
darunter: die Farbfilterfolie
An sich braucht's dafür mindestens vier Hände.

Nur: 


mein Nachbar ist nicht da (Weihnachten.....)
meine Arbeitskollegen sind auch nicht greifbar - wollte ich auch nicht
ich habe nur zwei Hände
Als NobLorRos-Mitarbeiter der ersten Stunde sind diese beiden Hände natürlich beide baugleich: links.....
nachdem ich das dann alles Zusammen hatte, konnte ich noch mal von vorne anfangen: vergessen, die Schutzfolie von der Rückseite des Displayglases abzuziehen.........
Also: noch mal das Ganze!


Den habe ich noch einige Postionen im Gehäuse überdacht und geändert: 


den zweiten Wassertemperaturfühler setze ich anders
der Durchflussmesser kommt auch vorne vor die Pumpe: er wird eh' demnächst getauscht und den bisherigen Platz - hinter dem Aquaero - halte ich mir lieber für Kabel frei....
Außerdem spar ich mir einen 90°-Anschluss, den ich evtl. woanders brauche
Soweit der Fortschritt; ich denke, ich trete erstmal den Rechner hier ein wenig.....


grüße

Jochen


----------



## SOADTony (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

@ Schienenbruch
na da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen viel spass dabei 
ich bleib mal dran 
Mfg Tony


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wow schöne Arbeit wünsch dir viel spaß  ich kann dir leider auch nicht helfen, ausser du kommst nach Bayern


----------



## Kaspar (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Aber: nu lasst mich mal erstmal meine erste Wakü zum Laufen kriegen!



lieber nicht besser wenn es funktioniert und ich hoffe das du bald weiter kommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

So, ein kleines Update gibt's noch mal auf die Schnelle.

Mainboard ist eingebaut; verschlaucht ist auch.

Natürlich ging es nicht so, wie es sollte:


die - bereits installierte und verschlauchte - Grafikkarte passte nicht am AGB vorbei
Das Netzteil machte sich breiter als gedacht
Das geplante Kabelmanagement scheiterte daran, dass die Kabel hinten nicht an der Querstrebe vorbei passen
Mehr gibt's morgen; ein Bildchen mal vorab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schief ging natürlich auch was: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim Anziehen der Überwurfmutter mit den Gedanken - und den Augen - nicht bei der Sache gewesen; Schlauch sympathisiert mit der Überwurfmutter....
Und dreht sich mal 'ne Runde mit. 

Kekse gibt's dann auch - ich hab' Euch nicht vergessen!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ja geil... 
dann hat natrülich die Wakü gestreigt... aber gefällt mir die Farbkombi


----------



## neuer101 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Interessanter Aufbau, auch wenn ich von Wakü überhaupt keine Ahnung habe ...

Also von mir gibts auch ein Abo ...


----------



## godtake (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Eieie...liebster Schienenbruch, 
du solltest Dein Gehäuse systematisch in Bezug auf Höhe, Breite und Tiefe verdoppeln...dann hatt das auch alles Platz was Du da reinpackst ...Aber für den Anfang sieht das doch schon recht ansehnlich aus. Nur weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein noch nicht, ob mir Blau mit Kupfer gefällt...da muss ich noch ne Weile drüber nachdenken.
Aber! und hier fängt mein wirkliches Problem an...was hast Du da alles verschlaucht? Hängt an den ganzen Schläuchen die nach draußen gehen noch n 2. PC? Oder ne Waschmaschine? Toilettenspülung? Uiui...dein Verschlauchungsprinzip versteh ich auf voller Länge nicht (ist gar nicht böse gemeint, aber bei der 3. Abzweigung komm ich nimmer mit hinterherdenken mit - eigene Dummheit), meinst Du du kannst uns ein Systemschema basteln in dem sich nachvollziehen lässt, was da alles dran hängt? Ich weiß nicht, wie s den anderen geht, aber mir würd's helfen.
Grüße, Godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke.

Da ist vom Aufbau her aber noch _viel _Optimierungspotenzial.
Dafür braucht es aber noch einige Teile - und für die braucht es Geld....
Und das gibt's erst am 15.

Bin mir auch noch nicht schlüssig, was ich da für Anschlüsse nehme.
Wahrscheinlich Tüllen - sind schlanker und eleganter.
Farbe wird vsl. Silber sein.

Vor allem kommen noch Doppelnippel, Winkelstücke und so.
Vielleicht versuche ich auch was ganz anderes und arbeite mit Anschlussverteilern.
Irgend jemand hatte da ein Bild von verlinkt; finde das nur gerade nicht.
€edit: gefunden: Paktai war es, und hier zwar .
Und das Bild, welches er verlinkte (gibt es das Wort im Deutschen überhaupt?), war dieses.

Mal sehen; da klaue ich mir wohl 'n Stück von der Idee....

ne abnehmbare Querstrebe - die Grafikkarte will ich sowieso stabilisieren; die lässt sich etwas hängen - und da drauf dann diese Anschlussverteiler.....
Mal drüber nachdenken......

Gelaufen ist die Wakü noch nicht: ich muss Pumpe und Aquero noch verknüpfeln......

@neuer: ich habe auch keine Ahnung.......


€Edit: godtake: da hast Du geschrieben, als ich auch am Schreiben war; ist das nun Multitasking?

Ich mach die Tage noch mal ein Schema - ist aber so schwer nicht.
Ist ja noch nicht mal der Ram gekühlt.....

Die Farbe ist auch nur ein erster Versuch: der nächste Schlauch wird rot, silberner kommt aber auch noch zum Test.
Du hast aber recht: blau und Kupfer beißt sich ein wenig - als ich den Schlauch bestellte, waren auch noch silberne Anschlüsse geplant.......

Das Verschlauchungsprinzip - hatte ich eines?
Eigentlich habe ich nur gesehen, wie ich am günstigsten 'um die Ecke' komme.....
Wobei die Verfügbaren Anschlüsse, Verbinder, Muffen usw. mir erhebliche Beschränkungen auferlegt haben.
Wahrscheinlich wird demnächst auch eine andere Schlauchgröße probiert: 16/10er - mit Tüllen geht das ja.

Ist eben eine "Bastel & Probier-Wakü".

Das nächste Gehäuse wird aber größer - womit sich das Lian-Li 343 eigentlich erledigt hat: es hat etwa die gleiche Größe wie das Pc-9B, nur eben die doppelte Breite.
Um solche Sachen heraus zu finden, habe ich ja meine "Bastel & Probier-Wakü"!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

sehr sehr sehr nice

und auch ich blicke nicht durch ne erklärung in form einer liste was wann und nach wem kommt wäre nett


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gugu, 
optisch find ich die Idee mit den Anschlussverteilern ja wirklich schmucke, aber ich glaube dass sich das schnell hinter Kabeln etc. verbaut. Wobei man da sicher in die Richtung optimieren kann. Klar muss dir sein, dass die Dinger (übrigens auch deine vielen Winkel) den Durchfluss stark ausbremsen.
Irgendwo hab ich da einen Test dazu gelesen (war irgendwas das von Aquatuning aus verlinkt wurde, aber trotz Suchen find ich´s nimmer).

Und das sieht auf jeden Fall nicht so aus, als hättest du keine Ahnung von WaKü ^^.

Grüße, Godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

€Edit: schon wieder Multiposting - und gleich ein neues Wort erfunden.
Ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung!
Ist meine erste Wakü, die ich zusammen schraube - alle 'Ahnung' habe ich hier aus dem Forum.
Montag werden wir sehen, wie gut die Lehrer waren.....
Das mit dem 'Verbauen' ist sicher ein Problem; ich muss ja bsp. auch noch ma an die Ram-Riegel - zwei weitere sind unterwegs; Wasser soll da auch noch drauf - oder an andere Sachen mal dran.
Ich habe bsp. noch keine USB-Anschlüsse oder die Sata-Kabel gesteckt.

Den Test, den Du da ansprichst, habe ich auch gelesen.
Bin aber der Meinung - wurde mir oft genug gesagt - dass aber einer bestimmten Grenze der Durchfluss keinen wesentlichen Einfluss mehr auf die Kühlleistung hat.
Und - zumindest - bei einem Q9550er und der 4870 brauche ich mir um die Temps (erstmal) keine Sorgen machen - das kommt erst mit 'nem i7.

Die Reihenfolge... und das mitten in der Nacht.

oben links gehts los: da kommt der Zulauf durch die Schottdurchführung
Schlauch oben quer, rechts runter, von unten in den AGB
vom AGB - durch den anderen Schlauch und den D-Messer verdeckt . in die Pumpe; da oben rein
von der Pumpe vorne raus; unten rechts in den Durchflussmesser
unten links aus dem D-Messer, durch den Filter (das schwarze Dingens da) in den 'Verteiler'
unter dem Filter ist ein T-Stück, in welchem nach rechts noch ein Temperaturfühler sitzt
Am T-Stück - liegt unten hinter der Kante - geht nahc links die Entwässerung ab; da hat's nen Kugelhahn (aber keine Henne dazu...) und den dünne weißen Schlauch nach draußen
rechts von dem Kugelhahn geht's nach hinten weg; der Schlauch führt dann nach oben zur Southbridge
aus der Southbridge geht es dann zur Grafikkarte; in die von unten rein
Oben aus der Grafikkarte dann zum Spannungswandlerkühler
vom Spawa-Kühler dann nach rechts in den CPU-Kühler
vom CPU-Kühler dann runter in den Northbridgekühler
und vom Northbridgekühler gehst dann quer über die Ram-Riegel (da war diese Verdrehung drinne) zum Hhd-Kühler (Aquadrive)
udn aus dem Aquadrive geht es dann wieder nach oben unter den Deckel, wo dann in der Rückwand oben die zweite Schottdurchführung sitzt; direkt vor dieser noch ein Inline-Temperaturfühler

Bilder - reichlich und auch im Detail - gibt's morgen heute - nachher oder so.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Auweia...du hast mehr Zeug da verbaut als ich bei mir überhaupt unterbringen könnte ^^. Du solltest dein Thema umbenennen: "To The Conceptional Max" wär doch nett *duckundweg*.
Freu mich schon auf Detailbilder, und dass du das alles noch um halb eins aufgestellt bekommst:


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Als Schichtarbeiter muss ich das sozusagen 'auf Befehl' hinkriegen.....
Aber: das Bett grinst mich auch schon an - die Balken unter den Augenlidern biegen sich.....


----------



## godtake (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dann geh schlafen und mach uns morgen ein paar hübsche Updates, bitte bitte =D...
Hm. Das ist wieder so ein ultimativer Streitpunkt - Durchfluss ja nein Temps sonst was. Wahrscheinlich kommt deine Pumpe so schnell sowieso nicht an ihre Grenzen, aber wenn du dich nach erfolgreichem Einbau wunderst warum die GraKa bei 110° vor sich hinschmurgelt während der Prozessor schon fröhlich zusammen mit der Northbridge quietscht werd ich da sein und "Durchflusswiederstand" rufen =D...
Schlaf man gut, bis denne, GT 
(ich schreib einfach nix mehr dann musst du meinem ewigen Blödsinn nicht mehr antworten )


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

So, ein kleines Miniupdate: die Wakü ist befüllt.

Ergebnis: Riesenschweinerei!

Ich hatte den AGB befüllt und dann eingeschaltet.
Hätte ich den Verschluß auf dem 'Fillport' drauf machen sollen?

Nu ist ein halber Liter von kostbaren D-Wasser auf dem Schreibtisch verteilt.
Da er auch unter die Matte, auf der der PC steht gelaufen ist, wird das Wasser da wohl 'ne Weile bleiben müssen.....

Nix weiter passiert: der 'Fillport' liegt ja außen.

Ansonsten: alles dicht, keine undichten Stellen!

Ich lass' das mal 'ne Weile laufen und mache dann Fotos von.
Ansonsten stehen nur noch Kleinigkeiten auf der Liste:

Lüfter: Adapterkabel löten; Lüfter am AE anschließen
Pumpe: Steckeradapter löten; am AE anschließen
AE einbauen, Durchflussmesser und Temperatursensoren anschließen
Und dann: EINSCHALTEN
Rollt er nach links, is alle in Ordnung, rollt er nach rechts, iss auch ich schlimm - nur wenn er ganz ruhig liegen bleibt......
Heute also Lötkolbenfest!

Mal sehen.

@Godtake: Du Dir keinen Zang an: ich habe es lieber locker - flockig - vom Hocker!

Ernst und geregelt habe ich im Dienst genug.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*Stand 27-12-09- die erste*

Hi!

Soweit so gut: es läuft und läuft und läuft - aber nicht hinaus.


Ansonsten: in der PCGH-Print 12/09 war auf Seite 23 ein Bild von einem Coolermaster-Komplettset - der AGB da drin hätte mir gefallen können.
Weiß jemand, wo ich den AGB her kriege?

Mal sehen: im nächsten Gehäuse ist mehr Platz!

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, welches Gehäuse das wird.....

Auch das AE tut's und ist nicht abgeraucht.
Nun muss ich mich nur noch mit der Software vertraut machen - das kommt dann noch.


Schauen wir mal.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Habe das Tagebuch heute erst entdeckt und mir alles gleich durchgelesen. Sehr schön und Abo-Knopf gedrückt!
Zum Durchfluss kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich auch so um die ~60 l/h habe. Bis lang habe ich kein Problem damit, da das Wasser bei mir nicht über 30°C wird. Solange das Wasser nicht über 28°C wird, läuft meine Laing, dank Aquero, auch nur mit 3300 1/min, damit alles noch ein wenig ruhiger wird. Dann habe ich sogar nur ein Durchfluss von ~38-43 l/h (je nach Temperatur vom Wasser). 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist, dass Du alles mit einem, zwar gutem, aber vielleicht doch etwas schwachem Netzteil betreibst. 450W sind vielleicht für die Hardware und so vielen Lüftern und der Pumpe und dem Aquero doch etwas knapp, oder?

*EDIT:* Den AGB von CoolerMaster gibt es meines Wissens nur zusammen mit dem Komplettset. Vielleicht kann man ihn als Ersatzteil bei CoolerMaster bestellen, aber dort ist auch die Pumpe mit integriert! Ansonsten gibt es noch etwas ähnliches von EK Waterblocks:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ocks-EK-BAY-Spin-Reservoir-Acetal::11905.html


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*Update 27-12-09  die Zweite*

Hi!

So, jetzt läuft die Wakü - nicht der Rechner - seit drei Stunden: immer noch kein Leck!

Entweder bin ich zu blöde, um da Fehler zu machen - oder die gesamt NobLorRos-Mannschaft ist abgelenkt.....

Wie dem auch sei: jetzt gibt's erstmal Bilder.

Ach nee: vorweg die Kekse: ich habe ja einigen welche Versprochen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedient Euch!

So, nun aber die versprochenen Bilders:
Hier noch mal 'ne Übersicht.
Die Verkabelung im Vordergrund ist etwas durcheinander, weil ich die ursprünglichen Stecker wieder abgezogen habe, um Pumpe und AE provisorisch anzuklemmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht: im AGB ist nicht wirklich Strudel....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal ein Blick 'um die Ecke': Grafikkarte und Southbridge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlüsse vom Aquadrive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Northbridge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das Durchflussmesser - sagt mir endlich mal jemand, wie das Messer den Fluss nun schneidet: quer oder längs? - und das untere Ende vom AGB.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Mora 2 Pro: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sich nicht bewährt hat: der AGB und der 'Fillport' (Am anderen Ende vom Schlauch da oben rechts) am Mora 2: die kommen beide wieder weg.
Der AGB kommt dann hinten an den Rechner dran; der 'Fillport oben drauf.

Und genau das mache ich jetzt erstmal.

Bin mal auf Eure Meinung gespannt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## moe (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

hey,
hab dein tb grade entdeckt. die kupferwinkel sehen echt gut aus, aber mit den blauen schläuchen? ist n bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig (sieht aber trotzdem nicht schlecht aus).
deine verschlauchung hab ich aber immer noch nicht verstanden. du kannst ja, wenn dir mal langweilig sein sollte, ne kleine schemazeichnung machen.

sehr schöner startpost übrigens: übersichtlich und in gutem deutsch, so muss das sein.

auch von mir: --> ABO


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Huhu!
Das Coolermaster Komplettset ist das Aquagate Max, leider befinden sich im AGB auch die Pumpe und alles andere, nicht einzeln zu bekommen...


----------



## h_tobi (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hallo Schienenbruch,
bin nun auch auf dein TB gestoßen und finde es genial. 
Du hast eine gute und unterhaltsame Schreibe, dein Rechner sieht schon ziemlich heftig aus,
im positiven Sinne natürlich. Ich bin erstaunt, wie du das alles in dem kleinen Gehäuse unterbringst. Bin gespannt
auf mehr und wünsche weiterhin noch viel Erfolg und wenig Pannen.

[x] Abo muss natürlich auch sein.


----------



## McModdy (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu im Bereich Wasserkühlung / Modding. Da schaue ich Dir gerne über die Schulter, wenn's recht ist  -> ABO

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

@mcModdy: tu' Dir keinen Zwang an: bist - wie alle anderen - willkommen!

Und nun noch ein kleines Update: er läuft!

Ich habe eben mal einige Kleinarbeiten gemacht (Lüfterkabel, Temperatursensor gelötet, Sata-Kabel verlegt), die Ssd angeschlossen und einfach mal auf den Powerbutton gedrückt.
Das System ist gestartet!
Obwohl da einiges nicht stimmt:

Mainboardtreiber: noch Asus P5Q auf der Ssd drauf statt der erforderlichen Biostar I45
CPU: C2D drauf statt C4Q 9550
Grafikkarte: Nvideo 9800GT drauf statt Readeon 4870

Aber: Windows 7 ist gestartet!
Ohne Fehlermeldungen!
Ich habe zwar eine Sch...-Auflösung - kein Wunder - und auch die Aquasuite tut's noch nicht ganz (Muss da noch einiges einstellen), aber: er läuft!
Eine Festplatte wird im Bios nicht gefunden (vmtl. Kabel defekt oder locker), und die G19 'vermisst' er auch (ist nur 'ne Standardtastatur dran), aber: er läuft!

Ich könnte Freudensprünge machen!
Anmerkung: ich bin 199cm, die Decke 2,5m hoch: da springe ich nicht weit: gibt Aua!


Soweit das....

Ich tue mich erstmal auf's Ohr hauen - AUA - nich so doll! - und morgen geht's weiter.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

aso schienenbruch wie wäre es wenn du die kabel nicht kühlst aber so ausehen lässt in dem du wwakü schlauche als sleve nimmst ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!
Kaspar: eigentlich überlegte ich, die Schläuche zu sleeven...

So, was habe ich den die Tage nun an- und festgestellt?


Was sollte überhaupt in den Rechner 'rein?

das Notwendige: Mainboard, Grafikkarte
das 'normale': DVD-Brenner, Festplattenwechselrahmen
Pumpe (Laing)
AGB mit Tubemeter
Filter
Aquaero
Durchflussmesser
zwei Temperaturfühler
Ablassvorbereitung, bestehend aus T-Stück, Kugelhahn und Schlauch nach draußen
Problem: dadurch, dass ich bei den bestellten Anschlüssen sparen musste (das liebe Geld....), und auch nicht alle Positionen - und damit die benötigten Anschlüsse (gerade, 45°, 90°) kannte, haben mir letztlich Anschlüsse und Winkel gefehlt, so dass ich nicht alles so einbauen konnte, wie ich gerne hätte.​Der erste Umbau ist also schon vorprogrammiert.......

Als erstes habe ich - wie bei jedem PC-Zusammenbau - die Geräte eingebaut, deren Position fest steht: Mainboard, Grafikkarte.

Anschließend habe ich mal probiert, welche Geräte in den 5,25"-Schacht kommen - müssen - und wo die hin passen.
Problem: das Aquadrive beansprucht zwei 5,25"-Schächte; die Schächte sind aber durch eine Auflageschiene getrennt, die einen Einbau über zwei Schächte verhindert.
Nur beim 2.&3. Schacht von oben fehlt diese Schiene, so dass das Aquadrive in diese beiden Schächte eingebaut werden muss​Dabei habe ich mich entschlossen, das Aqauero ganz unten zu verbauen, da die meisten Geräte, die ans AE angeschlossen werden, unten im Rechner 
verbaut sind.

Außerdem habe ich nicht alle Positionen genau festgelegt, da sich einige wegen der Schlauchverlegung noch ändern konnten.

Dann habe ich mal grob die Schlauchwege - die Reihenfolge der Kühler usw. - festgelegt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montiert sind die Geräte wie folgt (soweit nicht sichtbar):

die Pumpe unten rechts: dort war früher der 3,5"-Käfig des PC-9B; den - bzw. die Hot-Swap-Funktion - brauchte ich nicht mehr.
der Durchflussmesser sitzt hier noch im untersten 5,25"-Schacht, er war hinter dem AE eingebaut.
der 1. Temperatursensor ist am Auslass montiert.
der 2. Temperatursensor war hier noch oben am 5,25"-Schacht angehängt.
Ein- und Auslass sind oben links an der Rückwand: dort sind zwei Durchführungen, in die ich Schottverschraubungen eingebaut habe
So, hier erstmal ein Bild, auf dem die erste Planung zu sehen ist.
Ich hoffe mal, dass alles einigermaßen erkennbar ist.
Das hat sich aber so nicht Verwirklichen lassen, weil teilweise Anschlüsse usw.  - vor allem Kleinteile wie Doppelnippel - fehlten oder der Biegeradius des Schlauches nicht mitspielte.

Die geplante Reihenfolge war: 

oben links: Einlass
oben quer von links nach rechts zum 2. T-Sensor
runter und im Bogen von unten in den AGB
aus dem AGB nach rechts hinten in die Pumpe
auf der linken Seite aus der Pumpe in den Filter
vom Filter in das T-Stück; daran die Ablassvorbereitung (nach links)
aus dem T-Stück nach hinten weg und dann von unten in die Southbridge
von der Southbridge nacht rechts 'raus und direkt in den D-Messer
vom D-Messer nach oben und hinten in das Aquadrive
aus dem Aquadrive vorne raus und von rechts in die Grafikkarte
aus der Grafikkarte in den rechten Anschluss der Northbridge
aus dem linken Anschluss der Northbridge in den unteren des Spannungswandlerkühlers
von oberen Anschluß des Spawa-Kühlers in den Linken des CPU-Kühlers
aus dem rechten Anschluss des CPU-Kühlers zum Auslass

Soweit die erste Planung - der Ist-Zustand kommt gleich!

Als nächstes habe ich das Mainboard wieder ausgebaut, die Grafikkarte eingesetzt und die Verschlauchung auf dem Mainboard gemacht.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Equilibrium (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

ach herje! Da soll sich noch einer auskennen bei Deiner Wakü. Hoffe mal, dass Du alles so hin biegst wie Du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Also was richtig Style hätte wär doch wenn du die Schläuche sleevst und die Kabel mit Schläuchen sleevst


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*Er läuft!*

So, nachdem eben die erste Planung zu sehen war, hier nun der derzeitige Zustand - und so läuft er auch (erstmal.....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Zuge der Schlauchverlegung musste ich die Reihenfolge der Verschlauchung an 'einigen' Stellen ändern.

die Reihenfolge ist nun so:

Einlass (oben links, der vordere mit dem T-Stück außen)
von da oben quer von links nach rechts, dann am 5,25"-Schacht nach unten und von unten in den AGB
vom AGB schräg nach hinten zur Pumpe; die Pumpe ist gegenüber der Planung um 90° gedreht (hellblaue Linie)
aus der Pumpe in den rechten Anschluss vom D-Messer; der hängt nun unten am 5,25"-Schacht (hellblaue Linie)
Aus dem linken Anschluss vom D-Messer nach unten in den Filter (hellblaue Linie)
vom Filter gehts nach links ins T-Stück
am T-Stück ist nach links der Kugelhahn für die Ablassvorbereitung
vom T-Stück nach hinten weg und dann schräg nach links in die Southbridge
aus der Southbridge in die Grafikkarte - von unten, nicht mehr (wie in der Planung) von oben
oben aus der Grafikkarte und in den unteren Anschluss des Spannungswandlerkühlers
von oberen Anschluss des Spawakühlers in den Einlass des CPU-Kühlers
von Auslass des CPU-Kühlers nach unten in den NB-Kühler
vom NB-Kühler nach rechts 'rüber in das Aqaudrive
aus dem Aquadrive (vorderer Anschluss) schließlich zum Auslass - am Auslass ist ein Inline-Temp-Sensor angebracht

Bis das so gepasst hat, habe ich aber stundenlang probiert.
Immer wieder die Anschlüsse gewechselt, Schlauchstücke eingesetzt und die Verlegung wieder verworfen.

Offen gesagt; zufrieden bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht ganz.

Ich muss mir noch einige Teile - vor allem Doppelnippel, Tüllen, Winkel und Winkelanschlüsse - und dann die Verschlauchung noch mal komplett überarbeiten.

Ich habe ja bereits geschrieben, dass sich der AGB am Mora 2 Pro so nicht bewährt hat.
Der ist jetzt oben am Rechner angebracht und mit 'Fillport' (eigentlich ein MIPS-Filter) und Kugelhahn zur Entlüftung versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch das wird nicht so bleiben; zur Änderung fehlen mir aber noch ein paar Teile, vor allem Doppelnippel.

*Probleme und Tipps:*

gerade Kleinteile sind einerseits wichtig und andererseits meistens zu wenig da: lieber 50€ mehr ausgeben und mehr kaufen!
Gleiches gilt für Anschlüsse, Winkelstücke usw.: es schadet nicht, ein paar mehr zu haben
die erste Planung klappt nie!

Meine Wakü war von Anfang an dicht; keine undichten Stellen.
Warum?

Ich habe meine Anschlüsse alles recht fest gezogen; zuerst den Anschluss auf dem Kühler, AGB usw..
Dabei haben sich die Anschlüsse mit Sechskant besser gemacht als diejenigen nur mit Rändelung.

Ärgerlich: beinahe jeder Sechskant hat eine andere Größe!
So habe ich Schlüßel in den Größen 14, 15, 16, 17, 18 und 28 gebraucht.
Für die Anschlüsse mit Rändelung haben sich eine Kombizange und eien Rohrzange bewährt.
Problem: die schwarz vernickelten haben dabei beim geringsten Fehlgriff oder Abrutschen gleich erhebliche Kratzer davon getragen.

*Verschraubungen oder Tüllen?*

Gute Frage - und noch dazu eine der Optik und des 'Handlings'.
Verschraubungen haben den Vorteil, dass der Schlauch nach Abdrehen der Überwurfmutter leichter abgeht - in der Theorie....
Bei manchen Verschraubungen ist auch nach Abschrauben der Überwurfmutter nur mit viel Kraft lösbar - was vor allem bei eingebauten Kühlern durchaus auch zu Schäden führen kann!
Da ist es besser, den Schlauch durchzuschneiden, die Verschraubung/Tülle vom Kühler abzuschrauben und dann den Schlauch abzumachen.
Dann kann der Schlauch auch erwärmt werden und geht leichter ab.

Erfahrung: lieber mehr Schlauch bestellen: bei mir haben 6m knapp gereicht (ich hatte aber auch 3m zum externen Radiator zu legen).

Eines ist wichtig: jeden Arbeitsschritt kontrollieren - nicht einmal, sondern mehrfach.
Und anschließend alles noch mal überprüfen - und nochmal!

Ich habe jede Verschraubung mindestens dreimal nachgezogen bzw. Überprüft.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Kabelverbindungen - insbesondere vom Aquaero: die sind nämlich nicht verpolungssicher!
Also auch hier: jeden Anschluss, jeden Stecker, jedes Kabel überprüfen!
Und zwar gründlich und mehrfach!

Dennoch habe ich die Wasserkühlung zunächst Probe laufen lassen: Küchentücher auf die Hardware, das Netzteil überbrückt.
Die Wakü befüllt, entlüftet und die Pumpe laufen lassen.

Natürlich musste ich ein paar Mal nachfüllen, da sich die Luftblasen - trotz Entlüftung - erst nach einiger Zeit im AGB gesammelt haben.

Insgesamt habe ich die Wakü 6 Stunden laufen lassen, bevor ich dann den nächsten Schritt gewagt habe.
Ich hatte tatsächlich ein wenig Muffe, als ich den 'Power'-Knopf gedrückt habe.....

Dennoch: alles hat auf Anhieb funktioniert.

Obwohl auf der Ssd noch das alte System drauf ist, startet der Rechner ohne Probleme.
Wenn es nicht geklappt hätte, wäre es kein Wunder gewesen:

Mainboardtreiber: auf der Ssd noch die vom Asus P5Q, eingebaut ist jetzt ein Biostar TPower I45
CPU: auf der Ssd die Treiber vom C2D E8500, eingebaut ein C4Q 9550
Grafikkarte: auf der Ssd Treiber für eine NVidia 9800GT mit 512MB, eingebaut eine Readeon 4870 1GB
Monitoranschluss: statt über HDMI nun (erstmal) über DVI
Der Rest ist nicht so wild: die G19 wurde durch eine Standardtastaur ersetzt, die MX1100Laser-Maus durch einen Asbach-Uralten  Trackball

Dennoch: er läuft!
Eine Hdd wird nicht erkannt; hier vermute ich ein kaputtes oder loses Kabel.

Nun muss ich noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen: Internetanbindung legen, Monitor anders anschließen (der Office-PC kriegt das DVI-Kabel, der Spiel-PC HDMI), Boxen aufstellen, Maus und Tastatur über einen USB-Umschalter an beide Rechner - solche Kleinkram eben.
Und natürlich: Windows neu einrichten!
Nicht weiter schwer, aber zeitaufwändig.

Soweit, so gut.

Fragen, Kommentare und Anregungen sind natürlich erwünscht!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ampeldruecker (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wo hast du den MoRa eig hingestellt?


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Schöne Anleitung und Verschlauchung, hast du echt fein gemacht. 

Kleine Frage noch, was hast du hinter der Pumpe für einen Filter eingebaut, bremst der nicht den Durchfluss
und bringt der was?


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!



Ampeldruecker schrieb:


> Wo hast du den MoRa eig hingestellt?


Der Eumel hängt hinter dem Rechner an der Wand.
Da, wo auf dem Bild unter dem Schrank die schwarze Lampe an der Wand hängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




h_tobi schrieb:


> Kleine Frage noch, was hast du hinter der Pumpe für einen Filter eingebaut, bremst der nicht den Durchfluss
> und bringt der was?


Filter ist der hier, als 'Fillport' ist es der hier.
Ich hoffe mal, dass der was bringt: Dreck kann immer mal drin sein....
Durchfluss hatte ich beim ersten Probelauf gestern ~90l/Min - das sollte reichen!

Heute tut isch allerdings nicht mehr viel: habe den halben Tag verpennt, laboriere mit 'ner Erkältung rum und habe mal keinen Bock.

Dazu kommt: hatte ich HWL-Forum Anschlüsse und Schlauch gekauft.
Das Paket ist da - nur: die Anschlüsse nicht drin!
Nu' ärgere ich mich!

Schauen wir mal.

Ich tu' mir was gegen Erkältung 'rein und haue mich gleich wieder auf's Ohr - AUA!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sauber, musste mich erstmal durch die Seiten lesen, da ich gestern Abend nicht recht Lust hatte nach der LAN 
Der MoRa sieht aus, als wenn er bei dir der Heizkörper wäre, naja, irgendwie isser das ja auch, wenns Sys auf Voll"dampf" läuft  

BTW: Wo hastn die Postbox geklaut?

Und gute Besserung natürlich! Ich schnief auch mal wieder vor mich hin...

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dann wünsche ich dir erst mal gute Besserung, erhol dich gut, damit du dann mit voller Kraft weitermachen kannst.


----------



## godtake (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gute Besserung auch von mir! Und: Hübsche Werkstatt =D


----------



## Kaspar (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

ebenfalls gute besserung


----------



## Zeimean (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

schickes TB, hab es gerade erst gefunden
bekommst einen
gute besserung und guten rutsch( auch an alle)

MfG Zeimean


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!


killer89 schrieb:


> Der MoRa sieht aus, als wenn er bei dir der Heizkörper wäre, naja, irgendwie isser das ja auch, wenns Sys auf Voll"dampf" läuft


Und eben deswegen ist er extern: da kann ich ihn im Sommer auf den Balkon evakuieren - die Bude (hier penne ich auch) ist so schon warm genug.....


killer89 schrieb:


> BTW: Wo hastn die Postbox geklaut?


Vor drei Jahren in der Hansastraße in Duisburg zwei Stück auf'm Sperrmüll gefunden.


killer89 schrieb:


> Und gute Besserung natürlich! Ich schnief auch mal wieder vor mich hin...





h_tobi schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir erst mal gute Besserung, erhol dich gut, damit du dann mit voller Kraft weitermachen kannst.





godtake schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch von mir! Und: Hübsche Werkstatt =D





Kaspar schrieb:


> ebenfalls gute besserung





Zeimean schrieb:


> gute besserung und guten rutsch( auch an alle)



Danke Euch allen: geht schon wieder.



godtake schrieb:


> Und: Hübsche Werkstatt =D


Nur keinen Neid!
Wenn ich mal aufräumen würde......
Vielleicht die Woche!

So, erstmal ein kleines Update - Fotos kommen auch noch.

Inzwischen läuft das System - ohne jede Leckstelle.
Nur das Aquaero wollte erstmal absolut nicht.
Regelung: Fehlanzeige.
Im Display immer nur derselbe Text: 
Erste Zeile: "Notabschaltung am"
zweite Zeile: "Sonntag um 00:00" wechselnd mit "Enter >1s drücken"
Konnte machen, was ich wollte: keine Änderung.
Das Tubemeter wurde auch nicht gefunden; wenn ich es am Mainboard direkt angeschlossen habe, funktionierte es einwandfrei.

Ich habe mindestens drei Mal das AE resettet - ohne Erfolg.

Ich war schon soweit, das Ding wieder auszubauen und zurück zu schicken.
Gestern Abend habe ich das AE nochmal resettet - auf einmal ging alles!
Nicht, dass ich das verstanden habe........

Rechner läuft einwandfrei.
Gestern Abend nochmal 'ne dreiviertel Stunde Furmark und Prime laufen lassen.
obwohl auf dem Mora 2 Pro (noch) kein Lüfter drauf ist, ging die Wassertemperatur nicht über 42,7°.
Nun kommt noch der Kleinkram: Steckverbindung für die Lüfter und einen Tempfühler auf dem Mora machen, Netzwerkkarte einbauen, zwei Ramriegel und so.

Inzwischen weiß ich auch, warum die eine Hdd nicht erkannt wurde: kein Strom.
Ursache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Stecker steckte nicht ganz drin....
Das ist der Nachteile von Netzteilen mit modularem Kabelmanagement!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

der dritte von oben bei den forderen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gratulation und gut , das alles läuft, bin auf Bilder gespannt wie alles zusammen ausschaut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Liebe Leute von heute, Schwestern von gestern und Brüder von gegenüber:

Ich Wünsche Euch allen eine Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und viel (Modding-)Erfolg(e)!


Jochen


----------



## godtake (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Congratulations auch von mir, und natürlich ein super 2010!


----------



## Kaspar (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

danke gleichfalls und nen frohes neues


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Ich bin inzwischen schon ein Stück weiter - komme nur nicht dazu, hier viel zu schreiben.

Ich habe die Lüfter qam Mora 2 eingebaut, eine Verteilerbox dafür gebaut und den Rest Kabel im Wakü-Pc verlegt.
Der ist fast fertig - und ich knobele shcon an der Bestellung beim A-C-Shop für die ersten Änderungen.......

Das Problem: Meine G19 spinnt am Office-PC, neu einrichten des Office-PC hat auch nicht geholfen.
Das Komische: am Spiel-PC läuft die G19 einwandfrei.

Das Ärgerliche: mir ist eine Festplatte 'fliegen gegangen'.
Die 1TB-Hdd ist zwar ärgerlich, aber nicht so tragisch.
Nur: da waren 400GB überspielte Videos drauf, die ich noch umwandeln wollte.....

Ich muss erstmal zwei 'Haushaltstage' einlegen und hoffe, dass es morgen weiter geht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Schade habe mich auf neue Bilder gefreut.
Zur G19, vielleicht mal einen anderen USB Port versuchen, habe das Gefühl, das die Stromversorgung einiger Boards schwankt.


----------



## godtake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ui, tut mir leid mit der HDD. So was ist immer ärgerlich ohne Ende.
Jaaa...wo sind die Bilder Opi? So geit das nit!

Grüße, Godtake =D


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

So, der Haushalt ist erledigt, der PC vom Nachbarn und das Notebook vom Arbeitskollegen sind auch (wieder mal....) 'verarztet'.

Außerdem habe ich den gestrigen Tag nicht am, sondern unterm Schreibtisch verbracht und die ganze Verkabelung erneuert.

Andere bauen eine Beleuchtung unter ihr Auto, manche unter den PC.
Ich habe jetzt eine 'unter-Schreibtisch-Beleuchtung'.

Ich räume noch ein wenig auf und mache dann mal ein paar Fotos.

Laufen tut er einwandfrei, die CPU spinnt ein wenig, aber sonst......

Und dann knobel ich - oder wir - mal an ein oder zwei Problemchen......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Na dann,
immer her damit knobeln macht Spaß. 
( Bilder natürlich )


----------



## Kaspar (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

bilder bilder bilder .... natürlich von der unterschreibtischbeleuchtung. <- BOAH watn wort


----------



## h_tobi (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Kaspar schrieb:


> bilder bilder bilder .... natürlich von der unterschreibtischbeleuchtung. <- BOAH watn wort



Unterschreibtischbeleuchtungsverlängerungsschnurhalterdetailbilder, die wollen wir.  

Sorry meiner ist länger. 

Edit: das System trennt mein Wort. K.A. warum?


----------



## Kaspar (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Edit: das System trennt mein Wort. K.A. warum?



warum? fragst du ganz klar gleichberechtigung


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Januar 2010)

*Update: er läuft - aber nicht aus!*

Hi!

Sorry; hat ein wenig gedauert, bis ich hier weiter machen konnte.

Inzwischen ist der Stand wie folgt:



er läuft.
Undicht war/ist (bisher) nix.
mit den Werten (Temps und Lautstärke) bin ich zufrieden - erstmal
mit der Optik bin ich nicht zufrieden - das Geld wird bestimmen, wann ich neue Teile bestellen und einbauen kann
Zwischendurch hatte ich ja das Problem, dass die G19 nicht so ganz wollte.
Nachdem ich den Treiber mehrfach - so um die 8 Mal - neu installiert habe und schon drauf und dran war, die G19 umzutauschen, hat sie es sich überlegt und läuft einwandfrei - die G19 hat wohl Angst bekommen, weil es draußen kalt ist.......

An den Einstellungen im Bios muss ich noch mal ein wenig feilen: kriege da immer mal wieder Fehlercodes.


*Was habe ich denn in den letzten Tagen gemacht?*

An sich nicht viel....


in Haushalt ein wenig: hier ein Regal, da eine Lampe....
das Kabelmanagement gemacht - drei Mal oder so.....
eine Netzwerkskarte besorgt und eingebaut
die externe Verkabelung gemacht
Pleite: als ich fertig bin, stelle ich fest, dass das Audiokabel im Eimer ist - war ja nur nagelneu......
Erstmal ein Anderes provisorisch gelegt; Ersatz liegt in der Schublade und kommt beim nächsten Umbau dran.
die gesamte externe Verkabelung am Schreibtisch neu
(z.B. Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung)
den Wakü-PC mal ein wenig gequält - Werte stehen weiter unten 
vier Lüfter - BeQuiet-Silent-Wings (120mm) am Mora 2 Pro angebaut und 'ne kleine Kabelbox dazu gemacht.
Dummerweise habe ich davon keine Fotos gemacht - kommt aber, wenn ich den Mora wieder von der Wand nehme.
So toll sieht's aber auch nicht aus.
an der Werkstatt ein wenig geändert - hatte sich halt nicht alles bewährt.
 *Was trat an Problemen auf?*

Nicht viele....


undicht war nix
das Aquaero wollte zunächst nicht - nach dem dritten Reset des AE-Bios ging es dann
am Anfang keine Töne aus dem Rechner - wie erwähnt: Kabel (neu - was sonst?) hin - aber komme da erstmal einer drauf!
die G19 habe ich erwähnt - das Ding ist einfach ziemlich Zickig!
 *Was ging schief?*


die Ram-Riegel (im MP gekauft) haben wohl den Frost unterwegs nicht vertragen: Platt - und demnächst wohl tatsächlich.
Da überlege ich noch, ob ich mir noch mal welche kaufe.
die ursprünglich für den Office-PC gedachte 200GB-Hdd ist auch hin
....und demnächst platt
eine - natürlich neue - 1000GB-Hdd hat eine Schwerkraftprobe hingelegt - und nicht überlebt.
*Ärgerlich:* Drauf einige Installationsdateien (die lassen sich ersetzen) und 400GB an überspielten Video - die lassen sich nicht ersetzen.
Wenn ich die Platte anschließe, kriege ich immer die Fehlermeldung 'falscher Parameter' - wenn da einer 'ne Idee hat.....
und das Schlimmste: HAWX geht nicht in DX10!
Ich habe mir ja den PC unter anderem aufgebaut, um HAWX mal in DX 10 spielen zu können.
Nur: ich bekomme bei der DX 10-Variante von HAWX nur 2 Fps - nicht wirklich spielbar.
Offensichtlich wird W7 immer noch nicht unterstützt.
*Was steht als nächstes an?*


anderer Schlauch: ich will mal klaren oder weißen probieren - evtl. 16/10er
andere Anschlüsse: Tüllen sollen mal ausprobiert werden
Am liebsten würde ich ja die neuen schwarzen BTP's nehmen - die lässt aber meine Kasse (noch nicht) zu.
Außerdem bin ich nicht sicher, ob silber nicht besser kommt, als schwarz - das wird aber wohl mal ausprobiert werden.
andere Schlauchführung / Verschlauchungsreihenfolge
evtl. ein anderer Aufstellungsort der Pumpe
der DFM kommt wohl auch woanders hin - er ist einfach hässlich!
an sich sollen noch Vandalismustaster rein - aber wo?
Da ich das Gehäuse evtl. wieder verkaufen will, möchte ich eigentlich keine zusätzlichen Löcher bohren.
Nur: in der Front ist alles belegt!
bisher ist noch nix beleuchtet - da will ich demnächst auch bei.
Ich habe noch die eine oder andere LED hier liegen........
ich überlege, mir am AE eine zweite Anzeige einzubauen und diese im Fenster zu platzieren.
Dazu habe ich bei Aquacomputer schon mal angefragt; wenn da jemand 'nen Tipp hat......
ein anderer AGB soll auch noch - mal sehen, was für einer.
die 'Füllstation' oben links am Rechner entfällt.
Muss mir nur mal überlegen, wie ich das löse....
die Schlauchschleife von der Entwässerung kommt weg - ein Slotblech mit Schottdurchführung steht sowieso an; evtl. kommen zwei davon.
der 'Verteiler' wird geändert:
ein anderer Filter (wahrscheinlich)
der Temperatursensor und das rechte T-Stück entfallen
Der Temperatursensorwird durch einen Inlinesensor direkt an der Schottdurchführung ersetzt.
 
der Kabelanschluss vom Mora 2 (2 Gruppen Lüfter, ein Temperaturfühler) muss noch anständig gemacht werden: ist nur aus Restmaterial provisorisch gemacht.
Ein Stealth-Mod für den DVD-Brenner
der Festplattenwechselrahmen sieht so richtig billig aus.
Das geht ja so mal gar nicht.
Nur: was tun?

Als Nächstes steht erstmal 'ne Ssd für den Office-PC an.
Ich habe ja meinen alten PC (C2D E8500) in ein neues Gehäuse verfrachtet und die Ssd da aus- und in den Wakü-/Spiel-PC eingebaut.
Nun ist mir aber der Office-PC erheblich zu langsam geworden - die Ssd ist einfach Klasse:


der Rechner startet innerhalb kürzester Zeit (1 Minute oder so)
die Anwendungen sind sofort da
Und genau das ist es, was ich am Office-PC brauche, wenn ich "mal schnell" was machen will.
Also kommt erstmal 'ne zweite Intel X25-M (80GB).
Dabei folgende Überlegung:


der Office-PC wird in absehbarer Zeit in etwa einem Jahr verkauft und der jetzige Wakü-PC nimmt seine Stelle ein.
der jetzige Wakü-PC wird dann als Office-PC dienen und wahrscheinlich wassergekühlt bleiben - der Ruhe wegen
für den ab etwa Mitte diesen Jahres neu aufzubauenden High-End-PC wird eine neue Ssd kommen - dann sicher Sata 3.
Also sollte ich sehen, dass ich die Ssd, die ich neu kaufe, dann weiter verwenden kann.
wenn ich jetzt die selbe Ssd kaufe, die ich schon im Wakü-PC habe, kann ich mit den beiden später 'nen Raid aufbauen - oder auf nicht.
Ich will mir aber die Möglichkeit offen halten.
Die kostet mich aber 215€, weswegen ich weitere Wakü-Investitionen leider etwas einschränken muss.


So, nun aber mal 'ein paar' Bilder....

Hier mal der *Rechner insgesamt* - die Seitenwand mit dem Fenster habe ich schon - kommt vielleicht morgen mal probehalber drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uups- dat war nix.
Nochmal:
der Rechner in der *Gesamtansicht*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die *Füllstation* oben links kommt wahrscheinlich weg: ist nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Wenn ich einen anderen AGB habe - mit Einfüllmöglichkeit von oben - brauche ich die nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal der Rechner:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Schlauchschleife unten links kommt auch noch weg.

*von Vorne*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht: alles belegt.
Über dem AE der Festplattenwechselrahmen, darüber das Aquadrive und der DVD-Brenner.

Der *untere Teil*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unten im Bild der 'Verteiler':


am rechten T-Stück von oben der Zulauf von der Pumpe (durch den DFM); direkt über dem T-Stück der Filter
von rechts am T-Stück ein Temperatursensor ('Einlass')
dann nach links ein zwei8tes T-Stück (so 'ne 'Anschlussoption'); von da nach hinten weg geht's zum Southbridgekühler
dann nach links der Kugelhahn, den ich zum Entwässern eingebaut habe.
Hier mal der *AGB und der DFM*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anschlüsse am AGB gefallen mir so nicht wirklich: da ändere ich noch was.

Hier mal die *Pumpe* - sie sitzt etwas versteckt hinter dem DFM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über der Pumpe sitzt das AE und darüber dann das *Aquadrive*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grafikkarte und Southbridge.*
Der Graka-Kühler kriegt früher oder später auch noch 'ne Beleuchtung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Northbridge und CPU:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der *Heatkiller 3.0* mit den Karbonbeinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaa: der muss mal geputzt werden.....

der Rechner *von hinten*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, da war noch was.....
Ach ja: 
meine *Werkstatt*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und - auf Wunsch - die *Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry; der Weißabgleich war wohl nix......
Viel Arbeit habe ich mir da nicht gemacht: einfach drei Stück davon gekauft, eine Dreifachsteckdose mit Schalter.

Soll ja nicht gut aussehen, sondern mir nur das Verkabeln erleichtern - und das tut es auch.


Ein paar *Werte* habe ich auch.
Ich habe mal 80 Minuten Prime 95 und Furmark parallel laufen lassen.



CPU: 48-52°
GPU: 40°; 53° Maximum (laut Furmark)
Raumtemperatur: 20,6° (=Gehäusetemperatur; Gehäuse ist noch offen)
Wasser: 30,2° kalte Seite, 33,6° warme Seite
Durchfluss: 48 l/Stunde
Drehzahl Laing: 2865 U/Min
Drehzahl der 4 Lüfter auf dem Radi: 2*840; 2*880 U/Min
Die Regelung erfolgte dabei nach der Wassertemperatur: 30,5° (Warme Seite) für die Laing, 32° (warme Seite) für die Lüfter auf dem Mora.
Da sollte also noch mehr als genug Reserve drin sein; ich will auch noch mehr Lüfter auf den Mora setzen.


Was sind die *nächsten Fragen*?


wie die Vandalismustaster einbauen?
Ich möchte eigentlich keine zusätzlichen Löcher in die Front bohren, da ich das Gehäuse evtl. wieder verkaufen will.
Obwohl: so teuer ist es auch nicht - bringt also beim Verkauf eh' keine 200€......
geht eine zweite Anzeige (im Fenster ) am AE?
oder vielleicht das AE aus der Front und ins Fenster?
Welche Farben (Anschlüsse und Schlauch) passen evtl. besser?
Was mit dem Festplattenwechselrahmen?
Da mein MB einen e-Sata-Port hat, könnte ich den Festplattenwechselrahmen durch ein externes Exemplar ersetzen - das liegt hier in der Schublade; da brauche ich nur ein Kabel (mit-) Bestellen.
So, was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hmhm...große Taten brauchen große Worte...und immerhin: Du hast alles alles untergebracht...
ich hab aber nur kleine Anregungen  
- du solltest immer noch dein Gehäuse vergrößern für so viele Sachen...vielleicht an die linke Seite eine 2- Zimmerwohnung anbauen oder so (nicht böse gemeint, aber es sieht ganz schön eng aus)
- die Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung ist toll! Toll! Toll!
- zum Wechselrahmen hab ich leider auch keine Ahnung, ich befürchte, der ist einfach nicht grad ein Design- Objekt
- zum Schlauch: Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan vom DangerDen 16/10, den kann ich nur empfehlen - einziger Nachteil: Ist er mal druff uff der Tülle - dann geht er da nimmer runter...hab ungefähr 20cm Schlauch beim Verlegen damit versuggelt, dass er von der Tülle runtrmusst und nu ja...das geht nur mit Messer oder Schere =D...

Eines noch - allerdings kann ich's nicht gut einschätzen: 70l / h kommt mir wenig vor - meine macht 170l. Allerdings hab ich deutlich weniger Teile gekühlt und keinerlei Winkel drin, den Aquaero hast du aber mit den korrekten Einstellungen für den Durchflusssensor versorgt, oder? Aber wie gesagt, ich hab von Durchflussmengen keine Ahnung!

Weiter weiter weiterbauen. Sehr ordentliche Arbeit machst du da!
Grüße, Godtakechen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Kann mich Godtake nur anschließen saubere Arbeit, 
aber alles ein bisschen voll und bunt.
Willst du das Case noch lackieren? oder soll es innen so bleiben?


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!



godtake schrieb:


> Hmhm...große Taten brauchen große Worte...und immerhin: Du hast alles alles untergebracht...
> ich hab aber nur kleine Anregungen


War nicht einfach - und deswegen auch die Winkel: ich befürchte, wenn ich die Schläuche im Bogen verlege, sieht man nur noch Schlauch....


godtake schrieb:


> - du solltest immer noch dein Gehäuse vergrößern für so viele Sachen...vielleicht an die linke Seite eine 2- Zimmerwohnung anbauen oder so (nicht böse gemeint, aber es sieht ganz schön eng aus)


Ist auch eng ohne Ende: hat viel Probieren erfordert, bis ich überhaupt eine machbare Lösung fand.
Deswegen hat es auch 'ne Weile gedauert: jedes Mal, wenn ich dachte, so geht's hat mir dann der Biegeradius vom Schlauch die Tour vermasselt.

Hätte ich nicht den Festplattenkäfig ausgebaut - da sind jetzt Pumpe und DFM untergebracht - wär' das noch spaßiger geworden.
Dann hätte die Pumpe vor das Netzteil gemusst; wäre aber auch gegangen.
Beim 'anbauen' wären wir beim Lian-Li 343: das ist praktisch so, als wenn ich von meinem Gehäuse zwei nebeneinander stelle.
Aber: das Lian-Li 343 bietet mir in dem Abteil, wo das Mainboard hinkommt, nicht mehr Platz als das 9B, nur eben ohne Netzteil (kommt beim 343 in das andere Abteil).
Was wieder für das Tj07 spricht.

Eines ist ganz sicher: für mein nächstes Projekt kommt ein größeres Gehäuse - wahrscheinlich ein TJ07 oder das 343.
Dazu später mehr - wenn es in die Endausscheidung geht.


godtake schrieb:


> - die Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung ist toll! Toll! Toll!


Danke - spart viel Mühe und Zeit: kein Hantieren mit Taschen- oder Kabellampe, die doch nie dahin leuchten, wo es dunkel ist.
Hat nicht viel gekostet: 40€ Material und eine Stunde Arbeit - und drei Stunden Weg zu Ikea, Schlange stehen und Weg zurück!


godtake schrieb:


> - zum Wechselrahmen hab ich leider auch keine Ahnung, ich befürchte, der ist einfach nicht grad ein Design- Objekt


Nee, ist er nicht. 
Was eigenartig ist: beim externen Modell dieser Serie ist die Klappe aus Metall, bei der internen Version aus (sehr billigem) Plastik.
Natürlich lassen sich die Klappen nicht austauschen und der externe Rahmen auch nicht intern verbauen.
Schaaaaadee
Obwohl: er ist etwas kleiner als eine 5,25"-Blende - vielleicht lässt ich da doch was machen.......


godtake schrieb:


> - zum Schlauch: Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan vom DangerDen 16/10, den kann ich nur empfehlen - einziger Nachteil: Ist er mal druff uff der Tülle - dann geht er da nimmer runter...hab ungefähr 20cm Schlauch beim Verlegen damit versuggelt, dass er von der Tülle runtrmusst und nu ja...das geht nur mit Messer oder Schere =D...


Das soll kein Problem sein: 16/10er will ich eh' mal probieren - und die Tüllen lassen mir ja alles zu, was 10 Innen hat.
Wobei ich mir die Frage stelle, ob ich nicht 11er Tüllen nehme.


godtake schrieb:


> Eines noch - allerdings kann ich's nicht gut einschätzen: 70l / h kommt mir wenig vor - meine macht 170l. Allerdings hab ich deutlich weniger Teile gekühlt und keinerlei Winkel drin, den Aquaero hast du aber mit den korrekten Einstellungen für den Durchflusssensor versorgt, oder? Aber wie gesagt, ich hab von Durchflussmengen keine Ahnung!


Ich habe in der Aquiasuite den Wert (256) eingegeben, der auf dem DFM drauf steht - das _sollte_ also stimmen.
Allerdings will ich den DFM aus optischen Gründen sowieso tauschen.
Weiß nur noch nicht, welchen ich dann einbaue.
Einen geraden wie den hier 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der ginge ja auch in Messing oder durchsichtig.
Wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, aber das Riesending von Aquacomputer ist mir eigentlich nix - und auch zu teuer.

Wenn ich den Verteiler - mit anderen Teilen - neu aufbaue, kann ich den DFM vielleicht auf den Boden setzen.


godtake schrieb:


> Weiter weiter weiterbauen. Sehr ordentliche Arbeit machst du da!
> Grüße, Godtakechen


Danke; weitergebaut wird sicher!
Ist nur eine Frage des Geldes.


h_tobi schrieb:


> Kann mich Godtake nur anschließen saubere Arbeit,
> aber alles ein bisschen voll und bunt.
> Willst du das Case noch lackieren? oder soll es innen so bleiben?



Da das eigentlich mehr ein Wakü- Bastel- und Übungsrechner ist, steht eine Behandlung des Innenraumes an sich nicht auf dem Plan - bei dem Gehäuse hier.
Was nicht heißt, dass ich den Innenraum nicht doch irgendwann mal probehalber lackiere - um einfach die Wirkung abschätzen zu können.

Bei meinem nächsten Rechner auf jedem Fall: das wird der Innenraum wahrscheinlich gepulvert - wenn nicht sogar das gesamte Gehäuse.
Das hängt aber von endgültigen Farbkonzept ab, welches noch nicht feststeht.

Wenn ich - aus den Versuchen mit dem Rechner hier - weiß, welche Teile (Anschlüsse, Schlauch usw.) mir am besten gefallen, such ich mir für das neue Gehäuse ein Farbkonzept aus, das dazu dann am besten passt.

Mit dem 'Bunt' kann ich nicht viel machen: das Mainboard ist nun mal ein wenig bunt geraten - da kann ich nicht viel machen.
Mein nächstes Mainboard wird da besser, vsl. das EVGA X58 SLI-LE: ganz in schwarz oder was vergleichbares.

Da ich die Kühler mit dem Board zusammen gekauft habe - war mir als Anfänger einfacher - muss ich nun auch mit den kupferfarbenen Kühler (erstmal) leben.

Wobei: wer hindert mich daran, die Kühler zu lackieren........
Ist das bei Kupfer sehr umständlich?

Ursprünglich hatte ich ja vor, den Rechner zu verkaufen, wenn ich mein neues Projekt anfange.
Das wird wohl nix: mein Office-PC ist einfach zu laut.
Also wird der Rechner hier dann mein Office-PC werden.Ist dann nur fraglich, ob das AE drin bleibt (evtl. kommt in den neuen Rechner dann eines ohne Display rein) oder nicht - wird sich zeigen.​Das bedeutet auch: ich kann am Gehäuse und mit den Kühler machen, was ich will, weil ich auf einen Wiederverkauf(swert) nicht achten brauche.

Bringt wieder Vorteile....

Was mache ich nun, was denke ich mir so?



der *Festplattenwechselrahmen *ist einfach hässlich: er muss weg! 
Da ich ihn weder umbauen noch lackieren kann, werde ich den Eumel wohl durch ein externes Modell ersetzen - das liegt ja hier herum und fängt Staub.
Muss mir nur ein ausreichend langes e-Sata-Kabel besorgen - was ein wenig dauern wird, da ich erst im Februar bei Reichelt wieder bestelle.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch eines  (mind. 1,5m) liegen?
Ursprünglich habe ich ja drüber nachgedacht, den mal mit Wasser zu kühlen - probieren werde ich das im Laufe der Zeit garantiert.
Dann muss aber für die Front auch 'ne Lösung her.
Weiß einer von Euch, ob man dieses blöde Plastik einigermaßen lackieren kann - ich habe da absolut keinen Schimmer!
da ich das *Gehäuse* wohl länger behalte - und wohl auch die Wakü - kann ich da auch drin bleiben.
in der Folge stehen am Gehäuse einige Arbeiten an:
Vandalismustaster: die ursprünglichen Taster entfallen - die Dinger sind mir einfach zu billig!
Taster für das DVD-Laufwerk (das bekommt einen Stealth-Mod) - auch ein Vandalisumstaster
Lian-Li-Kartenleser - wenn ich den Rechner später als Office-PC nutzen will, brauche ich den Kartenleser
und jetzt auch: wegen die Bilders für dat Forum da irgendwo im Dings-Netz.
USB-Port nach vorn: oben ist mir der nix.
Diese beiden Sachen erreiche ich am besten damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den notwendigen Adapterrahmen habe ich schon liegen.

oben wird ein Fillport eingesetzt; da die ursprünglichen Taster und das I/O-Panel entfallen, kann ich dort einen Fillport einsetzen - eher zwei: einen zum Füllen (kommt im Bedarfsfall ein Trichter drauf) und einen zum Entlüften (kommt dann ein Kugelhahn drauf).
 
Ich brauche *mehr Platz**in der Front.*
Nun fängt die Knobelei an....

Meine Überlegung geht dahin: in der Front vom PC-9B war ja dieser Hot-Swap-Hdd-Käfig, den ich wegen 'nicht brauchen' ausgebaut habe.
(Braucht den jemand?)
Der hat 'ne Klappe, die recht genau drei 5,25"-Blenden entspricht.
Nun könnte ich da solch ein Teil einbauen.
Bringt aber auch nicht so viel.
Also nehme ich einfach mal ein paar Blenden - liegen in der Schublade - und sehe, was ich da machen kann.
Ich könnte ja bsp. das Aquadrive da rein setzen und das AE drüber.
Aber: kostet mir zuviel Platz im Gehäuse - wohin dann mit der Pumpe?

*Meine Überlegung: *
Wenn ich nun einen anderen AGB nehme - kann ja den von der jetzigen Füllstation nehmen - und ihn mit diesem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Teil in eben jene 'Klappe' einbaue - dazu dann diese Abdeckung  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hätte ich darunter noch Platz für das Aquaero oder den Kartenleser und könnte die Taster links und rechts vom AGB in diese Blende setzen.

 Variante zwei wäre, das Aquadrive nach unten zu setzen - ggf ohne Frontblende hinter das vorhandene Gitter - und den AGB oben in die 5,25"-Schächte.

Problem in beiden Fällen: wohin mit der Pumpe?
* Frage:* arbeitet die Laing auch hochkant?

Aber: ich kann Geräte einbauen, die nicht allzu weit nach hinten gehen:


Aquaero
Vandalismustaster, Taster für DVD-Brenner
Kartenleser

Da ist es vielleicht besser, unten den Kartenleser, die Taster und das AE zu setzen: all diese Geräte haben eine recht geringe Tiefe, so dass ich die Pumpe dahinter setzen kann.
Eventuell kriege ich auch den Festplattenwechselrahmen (die aus dem externen Gehäuse umgebaute Variante) da 'rein und die Pumpe drauf.
Dann den AGB entweder so lassen, wie er jetzt ist, oder aber den Festplattenwechselrahmen auch 'rauswerfen - dann habe ich zwei 5,25"-Schächte frei - und den AGB da einbauen.
Dann müsste ich in den Boden des 5,25"-Schachtes ein Lich bohren, um den Anschluss von Tubemeter anzubauen, aber das ist mehr ein handwerkliches als ein wirkliches Problem: wie komme ich mit der Bohrmaschinen in diese enge Ecke?
Dieser 5,25"-Käfig ist natürlich so ziemlich das Einzige, was bei meinem Lian-Li-Gehäuse genietet und nicht geschraubt ist.

Hhmmmmmm - ich hatte da doch?
Da war doch?
Wo ist denn?
Was liegt denn da in der Kiste von meiner Bohrmaschine?
*Aaah!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wird helfen...

​So, was meint Ihr dazu?

Wie würdet Ihr die Sachen aufteilen und einbauen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das war aber viel Input in so kurzer Zeit.
Zum Taster für dein DVD LW findest du ein HowTo in meinem Blog,
falls Interesse besteht.
Die Idee mit der Blende und dem AGB gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem kannst du da noch gut 2 oder 4 Taster unterbringen.
Mach es am besten Stück für Stück und guck dir das Ergebnis dann an. Viele Ideen kommen bei der Ausführung automatisch.
Hatte vergessen, das es ein Übungsrechner ist, dann kannst du dich wenigstens richtig austoben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*taster DVD-Lw*

Hi!




h_tobi schrieb:


> Zum Taster für dein DVD LW findest du ein HowTo in meinem Blog,
> falls Interesse besteht.


Und wo ist das HowTo, wenn kein Interesse besteht?
Besteht nämlich nicht - schon längst durchgelesen! (Übrigens: gut gemacht!)
Na, wat meinste, woher ich die Idee habe?
Ich verfolge Dich..... Ach nee: Dein Tagebuch seit dem ersten Tag!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich fühle mich auch schon beobachtet,......
schnell in Werkstatt versteck.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wir brauchen einen Big-Brother-is-Watching-You-Smily.......
Godtake, kannst Du mal bitte......?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ach du hast ja auch ein Tagebuch.
Ich grüße mein altes Mobo. Und mach dir nicht zu viel Gedanken über i7, das bringt dem Q9550 noch das fliegen bei, versprochen  .


----------



## killer89 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Man war das viel nachzulesen oO *puuuh*

Schön schön soweit, wobei ich sagen muss, die Geschichte mitm RAM kenn ich leider zu gut, irgendwas is da bei mir auch schief gegangen.. aber naja... shit happens... hab zum Glück n sehr netten Verkäufer gehabt. 

Ansonsten find ich das Board gar nicht mal sooo bunt, is doch schön schwarz soweit, das Kupfer passt an sich auch ganz gut, nur die grünen und orangenen Teile beißen ein wenig, aber das kann man mit schwarzem Edding bekämpfen 

Da passt dann auch das Kupfer gut zum Schwarz! Jetzt noch schwarze Schläuche und das Ding is abgenommen 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!


Olstyle schrieb:


> Ach du hast ja auch ein Tagebuch.
> Ich grüße mein altes Mobo. Und mach dir nicht zu viel Gedanken über i7, das bringt dem Q9550 noch das fliegen bei, versprochen  .


na, mal sehen: mit OC habe ich noch gar keine Übung!

Ein neues System kommt - wenn das Geld es zulässt - ab Mitte / Ende des Jahres - ob dann i7 oder i9, wird sich zeigen.
Auf jedem Fall sollen da dann USB 3 und Sata 3 drauf - da komme ich um ein neues Board nicht drum herum.
Aber: des deinige wird dann mein Office-PC - der wird (Stichwort: Lärmschutz) dann wassergekühlt blieben.



killer89 schrieb:


> Man war das viel nachzulesen oO *puuuh*
> 
> Schön schön soweit, wobei ich sagen muss, die Geschichte mitm RAM kenn ich leider zu gut, irgendwas is da bei mir auch schief gegangen.. aber naja... shit happens... hab zum Glück n sehr netten Verkäufer gehabt.
> 
> ...



Die blauen Schläuche waren auch erstmal ein Versuch - wollte mal live sehen, wie die sich machen.
Als nächstes kommen wohl weiße oder klare.
Ich muss nur mal sehen, was die Kasse zulässt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## McModdy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hallo Schienenbruch,

da hat sich ja richtig VIEL getan in den letzten Tagen und Wochen! Toll hast Du das hinbekommen. Und kaum bist Du halbwegs am Ziel gleich weider so viele neue Ideen. 

Gruß und gutes Gelingen weiterhin!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Oh Ja....

Was er mir alles erzählt hat ....

Da kommt richtig was gutes auf uns zu....

Die Übung ist beendet, jetzt wird das ganze Perfektioniert....

Wenn Ihr wüstet....also abwarten....und neugierig sein...

Und Hoffentlich viele, viele Bilder....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Na toll,
erst mal wieder die Meute anfüttern.
Dann hoffe ich mal wieder auf ein Update zwischendurch, nicht das ich wieder
in einem Beitrag Input für ne Woche bekomme.
Da wird mir immer so schwindelig, in meinem Alter muss das Häppchenweise geschehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Keine Sorge, wir nehmen auf Dein Alter Rücksicht - und (Fern-)Modden deinen Computer so, dass er nur nach entsprechender NorLOrRos-Support-Zustimmung Dir einen weiteren Beitrag anzeigt.

Die Bestellung mit Jochen ist soweit klar; kommt wohl Anfang der Woche.
Das ist aber nicht so tragisch: Am Wochenende tut sich eh' nicht so viel.

Aber: ich war heute Nacht wieder fleißig....

Ich habe meine 7600GT zu einer Ein-Slot-Grafikkarte umgeformt.
Nur passt der Sub-D-Stecker nicht mehr ganz...

Mehr dazu gibt's dann hier.

Mal sehen; vielleicht komme ich am Wochenende mal dazu, ein wenig zu Schrauben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

würdest du nicht so viel schreiben... ich bekomme kopfschmerzen--
deine kiste sieht doch ganz gut aus, wobei sie wirklich vollgestopft daherkommt.
ich für meinen teil finde es sexy! 

aber das wird sich ja vielleicht noch ändern. 
ich finde den agb auf dem deckel spitze, habe ich so no nie gsehen. 
aber auch die variante in der front ist bestimmt geil.

frage ist der aquaero mit vf display und oranger folie ausgestattet?

grüsse


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Und Jochen?
Das Wochenende ist schon lange um, wann gibt es wieder was neues von deiner Seite.
Bekomme langsam Entzug.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Schön, dass sich wenigstens zwei meines TB's erinnern - danke Euch; die Reosnanz ist ja sonst eher bescheiden.

Ich warte im Moment auf einige Pakete - in der Hoffnung, DHL tut mal, was sie sollen.
Ein Teil der Tüllen ist schon da, aber das Paket vom A-C-Shop ist noch unterwegs.
Auch ein ein Packerl aus Österreich ist erst heute auf den Weg gegangen; Das wird wohl vor Dienstag nicht bei mir sein.
Dazu noch ein Paket aus dem HWL-Forum: bezahlt habe ich vor drei Wochen, aber abgeschickt ist es immer noch nicht.
So geht das manchmal - werde mir wohl den MP im HLW besser abgewöhnen.

Bevor ich nicht alles Material habe, lohnt es sich nicht, anzufangen.
Das wird dann aber ein größerer Umbau:


Geräte im 5,25"-Schacht neu aufteilen
einiges in die Klappe vom früheren Hdd-Wechselschacht
Auqaero
Kartenleser (Muss ich noch bestellen; das wird erst Mitte Februar was)

Vandalismustaster einbauen - werden nun doch in die Front gebohrt
Schlauch und Anschlüsse wechseln - bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, welche: Schraubanschlüsse schwarz oder Tüllen silber?
In den AGB will ich oben noch 'n G1/8 oder G1/4-Gewinde für den Aquatube fummeln - für 'nen Neuen AGB langt das Geld derzeit nicht.
Das wird dann später wohl ein Lund-AGB.
Die Einfülllösung wird auch geändert - vielleicht von oben in den AGB.
Das würde aber einen zweiten Anschluß bedingen.
Wenn's mich beißt, kommt der Mora noch an die Seite.

Wobei ich noch am überlegen bin, ob ich nicht das Aquadrive nach unten setze und die Pumpe drauf stelle - sie stünde dann hinter dem AE.
Werde erstmal den Rechner komplett zerlegen, einige Teile einbauen und mal ein paar Musterbilders machen.
Dann könnt Ihr sagen, wie es Euch am besten gefällt.

Dazu kommt: der Office-PC spinnt: er hängt sich dauernd auf.
Mal schon vor dem Willkommensbildschirm, mal erst auf dem Desktop.
Den muss ich wohl mal komplett auseinander nehmen, alle Kabel überprüfen und dann neu einrichten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

So kommt wenigstens keine Langeweile auf...

Wegen der fehlenden Resonanz...

Must mehr Bilder zeigen und nicht nur schreiben....

Mfg


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Must mehr Bilder zeigen und nicht nur schreiben....



Dito


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Deine Planung klingt schon mal sehr vielversprechend.
Wie schon gesagt, hau Bilder raus, dann haben wir was zu sehen und zu diskutieren.
Wirst dann sehen, um was wir uns dann die Köpfe zermartern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich und fotografieren?
Meine Knippskiste und ich sind nicht gerade Freunde....

Mal sehen; Bilder von Ist-Zustand hat's ja schon ein paar Seiten vorher.

Glei kommt Besuch und denn sehe ich mal, wat ich noch schaffe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hm hm...ganz einfach:

Du nimmst dir folgende einfache Grundregel zu Herzen:

10.000 Wortepost - 1 Bild
20.000 Wortepost - 2 Bilder
30.000 Wortepost - 3 Bilder

Und wir sind ja hier einiges gewohnt, die müssen nu wirklich nicht gut sein! ^^
Grüße, GT


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die 30.000 Worte sind nicht das Problem - aber die Bilder!
Wünschte, ich hätte jemanden, der mir dabei hilft - bei den Bildern!

Da mal zwei Fragen:

wenn ich neu verschlauche, schwarz Anschlüsse oder silberne Tüllen?
Soll ich nochmal Bilder vom Ist-Zustand machen, bevor ich die Kiste zerlege?
Oder reichen die vorhandenen?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Zu 1. ich tendiere wegen dem schwarzen MB eher zu schwarzen Tüllen, da ist der Kontrast zum
Kupfer besser.
Zu 2. Bilder. >>> siehe 3.

3. Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Ergebnis?  Kann es kaum erwarten, wie es fertig wirkt. Also
Werkzeug in die Hand und los. Denk dran lieber einmal mehr kontrollieren als zu wenig.


----------



## Timmynator (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

In Anbetracht des schon reichlich vorhandenen schwarz im PC würde ich sagen, dass schwarze Anschlusstüllen gut passen würden. 
Bilder...tjoa...haste noch gute?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> 3. Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Ergebnis?  Kann es kaum erwarten, wie es fertig wirkt. Also
> Werkzeug in die Hand und los. Denk dran lieber einmal mehr kontrollieren als zu wenig.


Wie jetzt?
Ich meinte Bilder davon, wie er jetzt aussieht - also, bevor ich ihn wieder auseinander baue!

Hatte da schon mal welche gepostet - ist nur die Frage, ob die reichen!
Da hat sich bisher nicht viel geändert.
Vor dem Wochenende muss ich auch noch mal den Office-PC verarzten - der spinnt nach wie vor.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das war der Wink mit dem Zaun. Siehe Smiley.

Die bisherigen Bilder zeigen eigentlich das Wichtigste, die Front wäre noch interessant.
Am Besten ist, wenn du immer mal ein Bild machst, wenn du ihn zerlegst und dann immer
wieder knipst, wenn du ihn umbaust.
Gerade die Zwischenschritte finde ich immer sehr interessant. 
Also leg los und mach genug Bilder.  (da isser wieder)

Ich mache im Schnitt je nach Baustelle zwischen 25 und 100+ Bilder.
Dann wird aussortiert, umbenannt und verkleinert. Die besten Bilder
kommen dann ins TB. Wobei meine Knipse nicht der Burner ist.
Erst wenn alles fertig ist, kommen die finalen Bilder mit Stativ, guter Kamera,.......


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Front war ein Bild bei.
Mit der Quali der Bilder is nich so doll...
Meine (Nacht-)Bilder, die ich sonst so gemacht habe, waren besser.

Na, mal sehen.
Bilder vom Ist-Zustand kann ich morgen Vormittag - wenn wenigstens etwas Tageslicht hat - mal machen.
Bei 'ner Digitalkamera kosten die ja nix.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ups, glatt vergessen, lese aber auch ziemlich viel am Tag.

Dann dokumentiere alles mit ein paar Bilder zwischendurch und alles wird gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Kriegen wir schon hin.
da bin ich froh, dass ich noch meinen Office-PC habe: da kann ich die Bilder so 'nebenbei' sichten, umwandeln und online stellen.

Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich morgen Vormittag ein paar vom 'Ist' mache.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Januar 2010)

*Stand: 28.01.10 - vor dem Auseinanderbauen*

Hi!

Ich habe noch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht und ein Album angefangen - könnte helfen.

Hier noch mal 'ne Gesamtübersicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der AGB da oben links entfällt - ich will sehen, dass ich in den Deckel vom anderen AGB (unten am Laufwerkskäfig) einen Anschluss 'rein kriege.
Muss mir nur einen G1/4-Gewindeschneider besorgen - heute auf Arbeit in der Werkstatt fragen: die haben welche.

Ich weiß: die blauen Schläuche und die kupferfarbenen Anschlüsse beißen sich - der Schlauch fliegt aber sowieso raus.
Nächster Versuch wird wohl mit schwarz vernickelten Schraubanschlüssen und klarem Schlauch sein.
Andere Variante wäre mit silbernen Tüllen.
Oranger Schlauch wäre auch noch etwas da.
Was meint Ihr?
Vielleicht zwei Schlauchfarben?
Am Mainboard orange, ansonsten klar?
Hier das Innenleben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ist da nicht optimal?
Klar: der Schlauch am Laufwerkskäfig wird vom Kabelbinder etwas gequetscht - und einer der Klebesockel hat sich auch schon wieder gelöst.
Laufwerkskäfig ist ein gutes Stichwort: das Aquadrive kommt entweder nach ganz oben oder nach ganz unten - da ich das Gehäuse nicht (mehr) verkaufen will, kann ich da die Winkel, die im Wege sind, auch entfernen.
Dann kann ich den AGB höher hängen; mal sehen, wo ich den genau hinhänge.

Ja, ich weiß: Der Bogen da unten links stört - und fliegt auch raus.
Die Schlauchführung ist meiner Meinung nach ansonsten gar nicht mal so schlecht, was meint Ihr?
Nu mal von oben nach unten:
Ganz oben: die Schottdurchführung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist etwas schlecht zu erkennen.
Über dem Lüfter die beiden Durchführungen; links der Eingang vom Radi, rechts der Ausgang zum Radi.
Der linke Anschluß ist nur ein schwarz vernickelter Schraubanschluss, rechts ist noch ein Inline-Temperatursensor drauf (der schwarze Kunststoffring mit den eingeritzten Buchstaben) - der Schraubanschluß wird vom Schlauch verdeckt.
So ein Inline-Sensor kommt links auch noch drauf; dann habe ich die wärmste und die kälteste Temperatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spannungswandlerkühler (links), CPU-Kühler und Northbridgekühler (unten rechts).
Durch die kurzen Abstände zwischen den Anschlüssen war die Verlegung nicht ganz einfach - zumal ich nicht genug gerade Anschlüsse hatte.
Gerade kupferfarbene habe ich nach wie vor nur drei.
Somit kann ich da dann nur entweder schwarze Schraubanschlüsse oder silberne Tüllen auf die kupferfarbenen Kühler setzen.
Ich mache mal ein paar Muster und dann Bilder - und dann seit Ihr dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Southbridge.
Der Bogen von der Southbridge zur Grafikkarte hätte weiter ausfallen können......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das untere Ende vom AGB, der Verteiler mit Filter, Kugelhahn der Ablassvorbereitung.
Am rechten T-Stück ist rechts noch ein Temperatursensor dran.
Entfällt: ich habe noch einen Inline-Temperatursensor bestellt, der dann direkt an der Schottdurchführung dran kommt; da habe ich dann wärmste und kälteste Temperatur.

Hier noch mal der Verteiler im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist dran:


nach links: der Kugelhahn, von dem dann der Schlauch zum Ablassen weg führt
nach hinten: der Schlauch zur Southbridge
am rechten T-Stück nach rechts: Temperatursensor (kälteste Temperatur)
am rechten T-Stück nach oben: der Filter
Der wird auch im System bleiben; ich weiß nur noch nicht, wo ich den hinsetze.
Vielleicht außen an den Schnellkupplungen - da kann ich ihn einfacher reinigen.
Erstmal sehen, wie der aussieht - ich hatte mein System ja nicht gespült.
oben am Filter ist der Anschluß vom Durchflussmesser.
Der bleibt, kommt aber woanders hin - das Ding ist so hässlich, den verstecke ich!
der rechte Anschluß vom Durchflussmesser kommt mit einem 90°-Winkelanschluß von der Pumpe; die ist im Hintergrund zu sehen.
Ich will mal sehen, dass ich die Pumpe besser sichtbar platzieren kann - ich will mit dem Pumpendeckel mal mit ein paar LED's was machen.
Hier sind Durchflussmesser, AGB-Unterteil und Pumpe etwas besser zu erkennen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Rückseite vom Rechner sieht - wie meist - etwas ungeordneter aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kam natürlich gerade mal die Sonne raus, was einen blöden Schatten ergab - wahrscheinlich hier heute der einzige Sonnenstrahl.
Wenn ich nachher arbeiten bin - ich arbeite draußen - wird es wohl Schneien und Stürmen......

Hinten am Rechner sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist mal wieder ein kleiner Fail zu sehen.

Wobei: soooo klein ist er gar nicht......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die Schnellkupplungen - und darunter der Fail: die Schläuche sind geknickt.
Den Durchfluss hemmt das aber nur wenig: mit Knick 24,3 l/Std, ohne Knick 25,3 l/Std.

Ich habe mir aber schon ein Slotblech bestellt, wo ich dann die Schottdurchführungen einsetze.
Wenn das nicht hilft, kommen da 90°-Schlauchverbinder dran; da liegen hier noch drei von.
Die Schnellkupplungen kommen aber wohl wieder oberhalb der Schellen dran; die Zugentlastung möchte ich schon beibehalten, da der Rechner auf Rollen steht.

Hier noch mal das Umfeld - die Werkstatt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Arbeitsplatz mit der Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung:

Die Beleuchtung wird mir wieder helfen: ich muss einige Kabel austauschen.
Hatte es ja erwähnt: NorLorRos-Üblicherweise hat ein nagelneues Audiokabel 'ne Macke.
Das habe ich natürlich erst gemerkt, nachdem ich den Kabelbaum mit Kabelbindern fertig hatte........

So, das solle es erstmal soweit gewesen sein.

Ich will mal sehen, dass ich folgenden Zeitplan schaffe:


Morgen & Samstag:den Office-PC etwas umbauen: Hdd-Entkoppler einbauen, Ram wechseln (1066er raus, 800er aus dem Wakü-Pc rein)
Sonntag:
Office-PC: Windows & System neu einrichten
den Wakü-PC komplett zerlegen
 
ab Montag den Wakü-PC schrittweise wieder zusammen bauen
Dabei
Muster bauen (Anschlüsse: schwarze Verschraubungen oder silberne Tüllen; Schlauch: klar oder farbig)
Bilder machen
Tagebuch schreiben; Euch fragen
 
Mal sehen, was von dem Zeitplan über bleibt....

So, ich muss was tun: Buletten braten, Essen machen und den zur Arbeit Schlittern.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das klingt schon alles sehr gut, nur leider sind keine Bilder zu sehen!
Irgendwas ist da wohl schief gelaufen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wat is denn nu schon wieder platt?
Ich habe die Bilder aus meinem PCGHX-Album eingefügt und kann die auch sehen.
Mit dem IE sehe ich die nicht - bin da auch nicht angemeldet.

Jetz is's besser: hätte das Album nicht auf 'privat' einstellen sollen!

Danke Tobi!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

So macht die Sache schon mehr Sinn. 
Schöne Bilder mit guten Erklärungen haste da gemacht. 
Da auf dem Board die Kühler aus Kupfer sind, würde ich die Kupfertüllen
beibehalten, dazu schwarzen Schlauch nehmen, müsste ein schönen Kontrast ergeben.

Das T-Stück und die anderen Teile würde ich nach hinten versetzen, dann kann 
die Pumpe weiter nach vorne rücken und kommt mehr ins Blickfeld.

Eine Midplate wäre evtl auch eine Option, dann kannst du den runden AGB liegend
auf der Platte befestigen.
Auf Grund der Boardfarben (Steckplätze) könnten grüne Schläuche / Flüssigkeit ein
guter Kontrast zu den schwarzen Schläuchen werden.

So, mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Na, mal sehen - den AGB liegend ist 'ne gute Idee.
Müsste dann nur sehen, wie ich das Tubemeter dran kriege - das muss ja senkrecht montiert werden und dafür ist dieser AGB zu klein.
Der Aquatube ist so verbeult und zerkratzt, dass ich den eigentlich nicht sichtbar montieren will.

Mal sehen; in der nächsten Stufe (derzeit kein Geld) kaufe ich mir vielleicht was anderes; denke da so in diese Richtung oder an einen Lund-AGB.

Die Kufperverschraubungen behalten heisst aber, dass ich wieder 90°-Winkel nehme muss; von den geraden sind nur drei da - und für Neue (derzeit) kein Geld.

Mal sehen, wie ich die Pumpe einbaue; vielleicht kann ich das T-Stück direkt an den Ausgang der Pumpe setzen.
Viellicht kann ich die Pumpe auch vor das 'Podest' - also vor das Netzteil - setzen; den Platz auf dem 'Podest' brauche ich vielleicht anderweitig.

Da fällt mir ein: Jemand eine Ahnung, ob ich die Pumpe auch um 90° gekippt - also so, dass der Deckel hochkant steht - betreiben kann?

Nun stellt sich mir eine Frage - die ich zum Wochenende hin mit Bildern untermauern will:
wie teile ich die Geräte auf?

Aquadrive und Aquaero unten rein (auf das 'Podest')
Aquaeor und (geplanten; wird im Februar bestellt) Kartenleser unten rein
Aquaero, Kartenleser und Hdd-Wechselrahmen unten rein
alle Geräte oben, nur das Aquaero unten
Aquaero und Vandalismustaster in das Mesh
andere Variante?

Hier noch mal die Front: unten passen drei 5,25"-Geräte rein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eingebaut werden sollen:

DVD-Brenner
Aquadrive (2*5,25")
Hdd-Wechselrahmen
Aquaero
Kartenleser (3,52 mit Adapter auf 5,25")
Vandalismustaster (die kommen vsl. zwischen den eigentlichen 5,25"-Schacht und das Mesh unten)
Evtl. kann der Hdd-Wechselrahmen auch entfallen: ich habe noch ein externes Exemplar liegen; das teste ich die Tage noch mal.

Vielleicht wäre die Variante mit dem externen hdd-Wechselrahmen die beste: im Rechner ist es eh' schon eng, da kann ich den zusätzlichen Platz auf dem 'Podest' gut brauchen.

vielleicht mache  ich auch einfach mal ein paar Versuche - und Bilder.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die Teile, die Wasser haben, würfde ich nach unten setzen, wenn es Undichtigkeiten
gibt, wird die HW nicht beschädigt.

*DVD
*Aquero
*Kartenleser
*2x Aquadrive

Zum AGB: Such dir ne gute Stelle raus, kleb ein Guckloch ab und lackier den Rest in 
schwarz, so hast du einen "Lund" AGB und kannst den alten weiter nutzen.


----------



## Schmiddy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich hab da ma ne Frage:
Wie hast du es hinbekommen, dass dein HK von der Farbe her so gräulich, fast wie Alu rüberkommt, oder sieht das nur auf dem Foto so aus? Ich habe meinen HK zwar auch polier, aber ist und bleib nuneinmal kupferfarben...


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sieht so aus als ob er vernickelt wurde.
Ist aber nicht so genau zu sehen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sooooo....

Onkel Schienenbruch....

Hinsetzen...Zettel und Stift in die Hand nehmen und Mitschreiben...

Da Du Kupferanschlüsse hast, bietet sich Farblich eigentlich nur Schwarze Schläuche an....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 11,2/8mm UV-aktiv schwarz (5/16"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 11/8mm (5/16"ID) UV-aktiv Black 58011

Damit das nicht so trist wirkt, kannst Du vielleicht weißen Knichschutz drüber machen....

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Kunststoff Farbig


Zur Wakü....

Die Slot Reihenfolge wie Tobi vorgeschlagen hat ....

Die Wakü Reihenfolge passt....

Folgendes würde ich aber ändern....

Den AGB nach außen verbannen, neben den Steckkartenplätzen montieren....
Statt Destilierten Wasser lieber Komplettmischung klar einsetzen, dann brauchst Du den Filter nicht mehr...und hat besseren Wärmeleitwert....
Den Tempsensor von innen gegenüber AGB montieren.....
Den zweiten Tempsensor im Gehäusedeckel montieren vor dem Ausgang zum Mora....
Den Durchflussensor ebenfalls im Gehäuse Deckel montieren, vor dem Temp Sensor....
Kugelhahn innen raus....Du hast doch Schnellkupplungen vor dem Mora.....
Daraus ergibt sich folgende Reihenfolge.....

*Pumpe-Southbridge-Graka-Spannungswandler-CPU-Northbridge-Aquadrive-Durchflussensor-Temp Sensor (für den wärmsten Bereich)-Mora-AGB-Tempsensor (für den Kältesten Bereich)-Pumpe*

So ist das Ganze aufgeräumter.....und Du brauchst die T-Stücke innen nicht mehr.....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr gute Vorschläge von dir. 
Dann wirkt das ganze wieder aufgeräumter.
Wobei mir die Version mit Midplate auch gut gefällt. Der Tempsensor kann ja dann
unter der Platte liegen und wird nicht gesehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!
Smiddy, H-Tobiy: stimmt: der HK ist vernickelt und hat Karbonbeinchen.
Hab' den so von Nemetona gekauft.

Bildchen hat sich auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest wird sich wohl verzögern: DHL ist mal wieder ferngemoddet: das eine Paket liegt in einer völlig abwegigen Filiale - da komme ich aber noch dran.
Das Andere liegt immer noch in der Filiale, wo Swonte es aufgegeben hat.
Das Dritte kommt aus Österreich - das kann bei dem Wetter dauern.

Wenigstens ist das vom A-C-Shop da (also in der abwegigen Filiale); da kann ich den Office-PC bearbeiten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Januar 2010)

*DHL - wie immer: es dauert*

Hi!

mal ein kleines Update.

Ich erwarte ja drei Pakete.


Paket 1: liegt in einer Postfiliale - warum da, kann mir keiner sagen, zumal das nicht die Filiale ist, in die die Sendungen der Packstation an sich umgeleitet werden sollen.
Immerhin: Das Paket hole ich nachher ab.
Paket 2: liegt immer noch in der Filiale, wo es vom Absender abgegeben wurde - vor drei Tagen!
Paket 3: der Absender ist krank: es liegt noch bei ihm zu Hause.
Da kann DHL mal nix für, hilft mir aber auch nicht weiter.
Päckchen (4): ist verschwunden - da war aber nix eminent Wichtiges drin, nur (kabel-)Schellen.
Das bedeutet: ich kann - außer am Office-PC - nicht viel machen.

Mangels Material kann ich nur die schwarzen Schraubanschlüsse verbauen; die silbernen Tüllen hat DHL......

Ganz so tragisch ist das aber nicht: mir fehlt aus beruflichen Gründen sowieso etwas die Zeit: Spätschicht auch morgen; ab Montag vsl. Frühschicht - da bleibt vom Wochenende nicht viel über.

Groß bestellen - z. B. schwarzen Schlauch - kann ich auch nicht: kein Geld.Das wird dann die nächste Umbaustufe: silberne oder kupferfarbene Tüllen und schwarzer oder silberner Schlauch.​Ich mache am WE erstmal den Office-PC und nehme anschließend den Wakü-PC auseinander.
Dann kann ich in Ruhe sehen, was ich wie in die Front kriege.
Ich will mal sehen, dass ich das Aquadrive und das AE in den unteren Bereich bekomme - da, wo jetzt das 'Podest' ist.

Die Pumpe kommt dann zwischen das Aquadrive und das Netzteil; mal sehen, wie das aussieht: wenn es mir zu gequetscht aussieht, muss das Aquadrive eben doch wieder in die 5,25"-Schächte.
Andere Variante für die Pumpe wäre auf dem Aquadrive, also praktisch hinter dem Aquaero - das wird aber (optisch) wohl zu eng.

Der AGB - den möchte ich schon gerne intern behalten - setze ich weiter oben an den 5,25"-Schacht.
Der DFM kommt vsl. in den untersten 5,25"-Schacht, hinter den (geplanten) Kartenleser.
Oder ich sehe, wo ich den Eumel verstecken kann - wenn der Platz reicht, hinter der Pumpe oder dem Aquadrive?
Oder unter die Midplate, also zwischen Aquadrive und Netzteil?


Einen Versuch mit 'ner Midplate - hat so was schon mal jemand in einem Midi-Gehäuse gemacht? - kann ich auch mal machen: ich müsste noch schwarzen Kunststoff haben.
Die würde ich dann auf einer Höhe mit der Oberkante vom NT machen - das passt dann auch mit der Oberkante vom Aquadrive (wenn ich letzteres unten einbaue).
Da kann ich dann den DFM gut verstecken - fragt sich nur, wie das dann mit dem Fenster aussieht.
Die Pumpe auf die Midplate, drin versenkt?

Das T-Stück und den Kugelhahn für die Ablassvorbereitung behalte ich unten drin - sollte schon an den tiefsten Punkt.
Vielleicht direkt an die Pumpe?
Kann ich aber evtl. unter dem 'Podest' oder der Midplate verstecken.
Andere Möglichkeit: AGB, Pumpe und T-Stück zu einer Einheit zusammen fassen und am 5,25"-Schacht oder am Aquadrive aufhängen - Baumarktwinkel habe ich in rauen Mengen.
Dafür braucht's aber noch Doppelnippel und so - ob ich davon genug habe?

Einer der ersten Schritte wird aber die externe Verschlauchung betreffen: ich sehe erstmal, wo ich die Schläuche und die Schnellkupplungen am besten verlegen kann: wenn die Schottverschraubungen (wieder) oben sind oder unten in ein Slotblech (das ist hoffentlich in dem Paket in der Filiale) eingebaut sind - danach richtet sich ja dann die gesamte Verschlauchung.

Ich neige ein wenig in die Richtung:


Midplate
vorne unten das Aquadrive; Oberkante = Midplate
Pumpe in die Midplate versenkt, so dass der Deckel raus schaut
DFM, T-Stück und Kugelhahn auch unter die Midplate
AGB oberhalb der Pumpe an den 5,25"-Schacht
Aquaero über das Aquadrive
 Ich seh' das schon: kommende Woche werden viele Varianten gebastelt, fotografiert und Euch vorgestellt.
Hab' ich noch genug Doppelklebeband?

Gibt dann Musterbilders.

Eine Frage ist immer noch unbeantwortet: kann ich die Pumpe auch hochkant betreiben?
In der Anleitung steht nix von einer bestimmten Einbaulage - aber das braucht bei NobLorRos nix heißen........

Ein weiterer Versuch wird der sein, dass ich den Mora neben den Rechner stelle - da lasse ich mir in unserer Werkstatt eine Grundplatte machen, auf die der Rechner drauf kommt und an die Winkel für den Mora angeschweißt werden.
Eventuell lasse ich das kommende Woche machen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das sind mal wieder viele Info´s von dir.
Ich warte dann mal auf die ersten Varianten mit Bildern.
Zur Pumpe: Normalerweise ist es wurscht, wie du die Pumpe einbaust. 
Da sie keine Entlüftung o.Ä. hat ist es m.M. nach völlig egal.


----------



## axel25 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Coole "Geschichte"! Und das mit DHL ist ja irgendwie normal.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Der Pumpe ist es egal, wie rum sie eingebaut wird...

Hauptsache der Deckel ist gut zu geschraubt.... 

Hatte ich Dir aber letzte Woche schon per PN geschrieben...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

heyho Schienenbruch, 

während ich hier mit einer Hand ne heiße Zwiebel auf mein kaputtes Ohr halte, 
gebe ich mit der anderen Hand auch mal meinen Senf ab:

Nr 1: Midplate
Ich geh mal von meinen Lemming Erfahrungen aus:
- sieht super aus, in nem Mid-Tower wirds aber supereng zwischen Mobo und Netzteil
- vorher gut überlegen, wie du sie baust, ich hab Alu genommen mit dieser Form |_| und an den passenden Stellen angedremelt und geknickt siehe hier
- ich hab vergessen, dass irgenwo auch Kabel durch sollen (ließ sich beim Cosmos ganz gut anders lösen, kann aber zum Verhängnis werden...
- Falls du sie beleuchten willst:alle Teile die nah an die Midplate anstehen klauen das Licht, bei mir z.B. das Netzteil
- für mehr Infos meld dich gern einfach per PN​
Nr.2: Anschlüsse
Tüllen, schwarz FTW, wobei ich die hier auch toll finde, aber auf jeden Fall schwarz....

Nr.3: Schlauch

2-farbig geht gar nicht - meiner Meinung nach
aber: wie wärs denn mit weiß?

Grüße Godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*Materialupdate 30-01-10 - mit Bilders*

Hi!
Trotz gewisser Widerstände seitens DHL habe ich mein erstes Paket bekommen.
Warum ich wieder blauen Schlauch bestellt habe, werde ich wohl nie verstehen - tausche 4m nagelneuen 13/10er Schlauch gegen silbernen oder schwarzen!

Was ist denn nun da?

Das ist gekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nicht ganz so viel, wie ich bewünscht hätte - nicht alles lieferbar.

Damit habe ich an silbernen Anschlüssen etc. das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3* 5-fach-Anschlußoptionen (=T-Stück)
1* 4-fach-Anschlußoptionen (=T-Stück)
4* T-Stück
2 kleine, 1 großer Kugelhahn
vier Doppelmuffen
2 Verlängerungen G1/4 G1/4
6* Schraubanschluss für 13/10er Schlauch
20* PS-Tüllen 10mm
11* Tüllen 10mm
7* Doppelnippel groß (wie unten rechts auf'm Bild)
3* Koolance-Doppelnippel (der mit der roten Dichtung)
2* je vier 90°-Adapter G1/4
Dazu das Benötigte an Geräten wie Thermosensoren, DFM und so weiter.

So, ich muss jetzt fix los: 14 Uhr ist Dienstbeginn!

Grüße

Jochen

An schwarzem Material ist das da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kommt noch das Verbaute dazu; ergibt dann: 


insgesamt 17 gerade Anschlüsse (fünf von der linken Sorte, 12 von der rechten)
9*90°-Anschlüsse
6*45°-Anschlüsse
5* 45°-Adapter
1* Verlängerung
2* T-Stücke
Verschlussschrauben, Doppelnippel usw. habe ich leider nur in silber.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Uiuiuiui,
das wird aber ein Puzzle,
da haste aber ne Menge Kohle liegen. 
Der Vorteil ist aber, das du genug Reserve da hast. 

Dann erst mal frohes schaffen und dann viel Spaß beim Puzzlen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

ja tobi: da hast Du recht.
Es ist eben ärgerlich, wenn man was  schraubt, und dann fehlt so ein 1€-Teil.
Und dieses teil ist dann erst nicht Lieferbar, wird dann von DHL 'ne Woche liegen gelassen und dann zum Absender zurück geschickt.

Mein Paket lag erstmal vom 26. bis zum 28. in einer Postfiliale und wird nun seit dem 29. 9:18 Uhr in der Zustellbasis bearbeitet.

Ich habe gerade angerufen: das Paket liegt in der Paketbasis 76 - das ist im Stuttgarter Raum.
Wusste gar nicht, dass ich umgezogen bin.........

Kann also dauern mit dem Paket.
Da sind dann drin:


3* gerade Anschlüsse 13/10er
4* 45°-Anschlüsse 13/10er
3* 90-Anschlüsse 13/10er
2m Masterkleer Schlauch UV-Aktiv schwarz
2m Masterkleer Schlauch klar UV-Weiß
Die Anschlüsse sind so tragisch nicht, aber der Schlauch.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die schwarzen Anschlüsse sehen Edel aus...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Hatte ich schon mal versucht - ging aber nicht, weil nicht genug - bzw. richtiges - Material.

Nächste Woche mache ich mal mehrere Varianten und Bilder.
Schwarze Anschlüsse, kupferne, silberne, gerade, Winkelanschlüsse - wenn's mich beißt, auch eine ganz andere Variante.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr schön, 
dann kann ich mir in Ruhe ansehen, was für mich ideal ist, wenn meine Wakü dran kommt.
Schwarzen Schlauch wollte ich auch nehmen, bin gespannt, wie es wirkt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi Tobi!

Überhaupt kein Problem - wenn ich für Dich was testen soll, nur keine Hemmungen!
Ist nicht umsonst meine 'Bastel- & Probier-Wakü'!

teste ja selbst alle möglichen Varianten und Möglichkeiten aus, damit ich das notwendige Vorwissen für mein High-End-Projekt kriege.

Bei meinem derzeitigen Wakü-Rechner ist ein Fail kein (großer) Verlust - er kostet nur ein paar Wochen Verzögerung.

Wenn ich mir aber eine 500€-Graka schrotte, dauert es drei Monate, bis ich mir Ersatz leisten kann - so dieser denn dann lieferbar ist........
Waren wir mal ab: was hier schon liegt, reicht für mindestens vier Varianten (ohne Schlauch - schon aus Zeitgründen), die ich zusammenstellen, ablichten und hier posten kann.

Ich glaube, ich sollte schon mal die Akkus meiner Digicam aufladen........


Grüße 

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Akku und Digicam kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor. 
Darum habe ich mindestens 5 Satz Akkus hier liegen.


----------



## godtake (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hm...Schienenbruch, 

wenn du so viele Anschlüsse hast - warum bestellst du Schlauch? Du kannst doch eigentlich alles mit aneinandergeschraubten / gelöteten / geklebten Anschlüssen machen? *duckundlauf*

Aber im Ernst: So ein Materiallager hätt ich auch gern, da kann ich verstehen wenn die ein oder andere Bestellung mal eben den WaKü- Shops das überleben für ein Jahr sichert.....

Freu mich auf *hihi* mehr Bilder. Jaaa, und Text auch =D


----------



## Swonte (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das das mit dem Packet so lange dauer ist wirklch zum 
Du schreibst weiter oben:2m Masterkleer Schlauch klar UV-Weiß

es ist aber:2 Meter Masterkleer Schlauch 13/10mm(neu) - UV white...
nicht klar...der Schlauch ist weiß



Gruß Swonte


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Stimmt Swonte - 'klar - UV blue' ist der, den ich schon mit dem AC-Paket bekommen habe.
Warum ich Döskopp wieder blau bestellt habe, werde ich nie verstehen....
Will jemand tauschen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Lower (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main! Ich glaube das zweite mal wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Auch von mir

*Gratulation*

zur Main. Hast es verdient. Jetzt musst du dich aber richtig
anstrengen.


----------



## killer89 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Graz zur Main, aber bitte nicht mehr so viel Input auf einmal in einem Posting! Da wird mir schwummrig...

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Main - ich?
Hab' ich da was verpasst?

Kämpfe erstmal mit dem Office-PC - und bin vsl. 'ne Weile (also ein paar Stunden) nicht erreichbar: PC-Revision und Systemneueinrichtung.
Nix gravierendes, reine Routine - nur Zeitaufwändig.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: @Killer&all: gibt dann nächstens ein Rudel Bilder nach dem anderen. Takt: denken-Schrauben-Bilder-Bilderonline-denken-Schrauben-Bilder......


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das klingt sehr verheißungsvoll.
Da ist aber ein Fehler in deinem Text.
Den "reine Routine" Part solltest du noch mal überdenken.
Er Dachte:" es könnte schlimmer kommen " und es kam schlimmer. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Routine.


----------



## godtake (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gratulation zur Main auch von mir, oh Herrscher über die Anschlüsse aller Arten!


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

*Dicke fette Gratulation zur Main!*

Und wieder ist NobLorRos drauf

So langsam könnte uns PCGH eine eigen Homepage spendieren


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*Update 31.01.10 - Office-PC*

Hi!

So, mein Office-PC läuft wieder.
Auf die geplanten Disk-Silencer habe ich verzichtet - geht auch ohne - aber dafür ein Firmwareupdate für die Intel-SSD gemacht.

Das ging ohne Probleme - nur meine Wechselfestplatten wurden nicht erkannt.

Nachdem ich im Bios den Controler wieder auf den ACHI-Modus (*muss* für das Firmwareupdate auf IDE-Modus stehen!) umgestellt hatte, ging alles wieder einwandfrei.

So sieht er innen aus - Bild ist bescheiden, ich weiß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen bin ich dabei, den Wakü-PC zu zerlegen - den Rest mache ich morgen (den Haushalt nimmt mir leider keiner ab) und dann gibt's auch Bilder davon.

Danke Euch für die Graz.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Der sieht aber auch nicht schlecht aus. 
Die Kabel liegen sogar recht ordentlich.
Wenn du mit dem aktuellen fertig bist, solltest du dich dann mit dem guten Stück befassen.
Dann haben wir wenigstens wieder genug zu lesen. 
Da geht dann bestimmt auch ne Menge.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke tobi - da geht sicher allerhand.
Das wird aber leider nix: der ist schon so gut wie verkauft.
Wenn die (aktuelle) "Bastel-& Probier-Wakü" fertig ist, fange ich ein High-End-System an.

Bin mit Sicherheit die nächsten Jahre am Schrauben - es sei denn, es findet sich 'ne Frau für mich.
Das wäre der einzige Weg, das zu verhindern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Da könnte man jetzt gemein sein und... 
Aber da ich lieb bin, wünsche ich dir nur das (die) Beste.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2010)

*Anti-DHL-Mod?*

Hi!

Ich hätte da ja 'ne Idee: ein "Anti-DHL-Mod"!

Aber: welche Farben nimmt man da?

Invertiert sähe das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Anti-DHL-Mod in schwarz-blau-hellblau-weiß?

Hmmm......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Blau passt gut zum Zustand und der Leistung die geboten wird.


----------



## nemetona (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Glückwunsch zur Main, mach weiter so


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Glückwunsch zur Main....

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Glückwunsch zur Main

Und das mit Anti-DHL-Mod...


----------



## icecold (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Von mir auch nochmal Glückwunsch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke Euch, Leute!
Erstmal - ich hab' gleich 'nen Arzttermin - ein kleines Update.

Auseinander hab' ich ihn so ziemlich; Bild vom nackten Gestell spar ich - da ist weiter vorn schon eins.

Aber ein Bild will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links der im Kreislauf verbaute Filter, rechts der am Fillport.
Ich hatte ja meine Komponenten nicht gespült - links das Ergebnis nach etwa 100 Betriebsstunden.
Als das nass war - ist auf dem Bild schon 'ne Nacht an der Heizung getrocknet - sah es noch gemeiner aus: völlig versifft und zu!

Hier noch mal 'ne Vergrößerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Erschreckende: an den rot markierten Stellen haben sich Kupferdrähtchen - auf dem Foto etwas schlecht erkennbar - im Filter abgesetzt!
Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, wo die herkommen.Sicher nicht vorn irgendwelchen Kabeln, die ich abgeschnitten habe: bevor ich so was abschneide, wird der abzuschneidende Teil bei mir immer mit Lötzinn versehen, damit diese Drähtchen eben nicht in der Gegend umherfliegen.​Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich mir ja noch die Arbeit, und baue alle Kühler ab bzw. auseinander.

Wie dem auch sei: 
Mir wurde ja verschiedentlich empfohlen, auf den Filter zu verzichten.
Glaubt bei dem Aussehen des linken Filter noch jemand, dass ich verzichte?
Nix is!
Fällt aus wegen: iss nich!

Ich sortiere nachher meine Teile, mache davon Fotos und stelle mal ein paar Überlegungen an, wo ich Löcher im Gehäuse, Laufwerkskäfig usw. brauche.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Alter Schwede, das sieht ja extrem übel aus. 
Also werde ich meine Wakü dann spülen, bis der Arzt kommt.
Mal sehen, ob ich dann zusätzlich noch einen Filter einbaue.
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## püschi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

 Ach du sch***!

Nochmal von mir: Glückwunsch zur Main

Mach weiter so


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Könnte es sich auch um Späne von der Herstellung der Teile handeln?
Also vom Gewinde schneiden im Radi o.Ä.

Auf jeden Fall eine schlimme Sache. So extrem hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*Dreck & Späne - aber woher?*

Hi!


h_tobi schrieb:


> Könnte es sich auch um Späne von der Herstellung der Teile handeln?
> Also vom Gewinde schneiden im Radi o.Ä.


Späne von der Produktion kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen: die Kühler und auch der Radi sind *alle* gebraucht gekauft, also sollten Produktionsrückstände schon ausgespült sein - auch die Pumpe war nicht neu.
Ich könnte mir evtl. - wenn auch nur sehr schwer - vorstellen, dass die Späne evtl. von den _Kupfer_verschraubungen stammen könnten.
Das Kupfer ist ja weicher als die anderen Materialien wie bsp. die verchromten Adapter am Aquadrive.
Allerdings bin ich beim Einsetzten und Verschrauben recht vorsichtig gewesen.
Auch sind an den Gewinden der Kupferkühler (Graka, Mainboard) keine frischen Schäden, die durch falsches Einschrauben entstanden sein könnten, zu erkennen.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine schlimme Sache. So extrem hätte ich das nicht gedacht.


Ich hätte es - waren ja auch einige Fotos im Forum - erwartet, dass sich _etwas_ sammelt.
Etwas, aber bestimmt nicht so extrem und auch nicht solche Späne.

Ich werde nachher mal den Heatkiller - der hat ja auch eine sehr feine Struktur - auseinander nehmen und nachsehen, wie der so aussieht; gibt dann auch ein Foto.

Einen Trost habe ich: da, wo die Späne sind, richten sie weniger Schaden an, als wenn sie auf dem Mainboard sich auf den Leiterbahnen tummeln würden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Na ja....

Du hast Dein System lt. eigener Aussage ja nicht gespült....

Und Du machst einen Fehler.....Du hast einen Materialmix im Kreislauf und verwendest nur Destiliertes Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz....da kann es passieren, das die unterschiedlichen Metalle anfangen zu reagieren und sich auflösen....Die Kupfer Kühler mögen es gar nicht, wenn anderes Material außer Kupfer im Kreislauf ist....Dein CPU Kühler ist nicht aus Kupfer...

Wenn Du Korrosionsschutz in den Kreislauf betreibst, dann passiert das nicht.....habe ich Dir aber auch schon mal geschrieben....Du solltest da ruhig mal auf mich hören.....DANN brauchst Du auch keinen Filter mehr und Deine Kühler bleiben Heile...

Mfg


----------



## godtake (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

@ Rossi: /sign
Da solltest Du wirklich auf ihn hören Schienenbruch, die 10-20€ für Inno Protect rentieren sich in jedem Fall.
Lieber ein sauberes System und dafür den Filter (der sowieso nur den Durchfluss bremst) rauswerfen.

Im Endeffekt musst das natürlich du wissen, aber ich würde Dir auch unbedingt zu Korrosionsschutz raten!

Grüße, GT

PS: Mach uns doch ein Foto von den zerlegten Teilen, so was ist immer super interessant (find ich ^^)


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke für den Tip.
Aber: ich habe _kein_ reines destiliertes Wasser!

Bei mir ist InnoProtect drin.

Ich weiß ja, dass ich einen Materialmix kaum vermeiden kann:

Kühler: meist aus Kupfer (Grafikkarte, Mainboard)
Verschraubungen: vernickelt
Verschraubungen: verchromt
Radi: auch aus Kupfer, bei den Anschlüssen soll es aber auch Abweichungen geben (z.B. Zinn vom Löten)

Da habe ich schon mindestens drei Materialien (Kupfer, Nickel, Chrom) und zusätzlich die Kunststoffe und evtl. weitere Metalle.

Allein schon deswegen habe ich ganz bewusst InnoProtect genommen - das sollte doch die Korrosion verhindern, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Ab davon: _Späne_ entstehen durch _mechanische_ Beanspruchung, _nicht_ durch Chemische (Korrosion).

Ich vermute zwei Möglichkeiten:

Späne von den Kupferverschraubungen (Aufdrehen der Überwurfmutter oder der Verschraubung selbst)
Drahtabschnitte von irgendwelchen Kabeln
Ich kann leider nicht erkennen, ob die Kupferteile, die ich gefunden habe, nun rund sind (=Kabelabschnitte) oder eckig (Späne von Verschraubungen).

Auf jedem Fall behalte ich den Filter im Kreislauf.

Der Heatkiller ist in Arbeit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*HK Innenansichten*

Hi!

So, nu ist der Heatkiller zerlegt und gereinigt.

Hier mal die Düsenplatte - noch feucht und ungereinigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die schwarzen Unterbechungen der Kanäle sind schlichtweg Dreck.
Wobei: nach dem Aussehen des Filters hatte ich Schlimmeres erwartet - da ist der Nutzen des Filters offensichtlich!

Und hier (um 90° gedreht) nach der Reinigung: die schwarzen Stellen in den Kanälen - die im Übrigen recht scharfkantig sind - sind verschwunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hk hat ja noch mehr Bauteile.
Die Düsenplatte - die habe ich nur kurz mit einem Tuch abgewischt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Oberteil mit den Beinen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich baue den jetzt wieder zusammen und ein und mache mich dann an die Volkszählung.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Schöne Bilder.
Wenn ich mir den Dreck in den feinen Kanälen so ansehe, bin ich am
überlegen, ob ich nen Düsenkühler für meinen nehmen soll.
Wie lange war der Kühler denn ungefähr in Betrieb?


----------



## TheReal1604 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja meine Komponenten nicht gespült - links das Ergebnis nach etwa 100 Betriebsstunden.



Schrieb er doch? 


Auch von mir noch Gratulation zur Main!


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*Betriebsstunden*

tststs....
Da mache ich - nach entsprechenden 'Vorhaltungen' - nun viele Bilder und wenig Text - und dann wird selbst das Wenige nicht gelesen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sorry, hatte es echt überlesen, war vom dem Bild darunter so fasziniert, das ich erst nach dem Bild weiter gelesen hatte.

Aber die 100Std. stehen unter dem Bild vom Sieb, das heißt, der Kühler könnte auch weniger oder
mehr Std. gelaufen sein.
Sonst hätte ich gefragt, ob der Kühler auch die 100 Std. im System war. Der hätte auch nach 50 Std. schon so aussehen können.
Gebe mir in Zukunft mehr Mühe, was das Lesen angeht und schaue die Bilder nicht mehr so genau an.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*Stand 02.02.10*

Hi!

die 100 Stunden bezogen sich nur auf die Zeit, die ich den Rechner in Betrieb hatte - wie lange die einzelnen Bauteile in Betrieb waren, kann ich naturgemäß nicht sagen.

So, jetzt was anderes: ich habe bisher nicht erwähnt, dass das Tubemeter anfangs nicht gefunden wurde, am Mainboard jedoch gefunden und korrekt angezeigt wurde - man muss ja seine eigene Dussligkeit nicht gleich an die große Glocke hängen. Mittlerweile habe ich mich davon überzeugt, dass ich den Anschluss gemäß Anleitungen hergestellt hatte.

Dazu mal ein paar Bilder - vielleicht hat(te) ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem.
Normalerweise wird ja so angeschlossen, dass die Markierung bzw. die Nummer "1" auf dem Kabel an die Markierung bzw. die Nummer "1" am Anschluss übereinstimmen.

Das sähe dann so aus:
Anschluss am Aquaero: wie man sieht, kann das Kabel nicht falsch angeschlossen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am anderen Ende ist der Anschluss des Tubemeters.
Hier die Seite mit der - von mir zur besseren Sichtbarkeit gefärbten - Markierung "1":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die "1" ist an der roten Ader erkennbar.

Am Tubemeter ist die "1" ebenfalls erkennbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, sind die beiden Markierungen deckungsgleich: die rote Ader ist am Anschluss "1" des Tubemeter angeschlossen.

Das Problem: so funktionierte es *nicht*!

Irgendwann habe ich dann die Anschlussbelegung vom Tubemeter und Aquaero in den Anleitungen nachgeschlagen und bin dabei darauf gestoßen, dass der Anschluss so falsch ist!

Funktioniert hat es dann, nachdem ich den Stecker umdrehte und so anschloss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erkennbar falsch - aber so funktionierte es dann!

Wieso?
Warum?
_Nie sollst Du mich befragen!_
Übrigens: es steht auch in der Anleitung von Tubemeter drin:"*Achtung:* Überprüfen Sie unbedingt die genaue Pinbelegung an Sensor und Mainboard bzw. Aquaero. Verlassen Sie sich auf keinen Fall auf Markierungen an Steckern oder Kabeln!"
​Da fragt man sich dann schon, welchen Sinn diese Markierungen dann haben.
Na ja - wer liest schon Anleitungen ko0nplett und so genau durch?

Soweit das.

Jetzt zur aktuellen "Lage": ich habe meine Volkszählung durchgeführt.

Vorhanden sind diese schwarzen Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9 Anschlüsse 90°, drehbar
6 Anschlüsse 45°, drehbar
18 Anschlüsse gerade, nicht drehbar
 Diese Sonderteile sind da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schwarz sind davon nur fünf 45°-Adapter und eine Verlängerung.

Und noch mehr Sonderteile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Kupfer ist nicht viel da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch 32 silberne gerade Tüllen.

Ich will mal als erstes die schwarzen Anschlüsse probehalber montieren.
Problem dabei: an Sonderteilen (T-Stücke, Winkel usw.) sind nur wenige in schwarz; die meisten sind silber.

Daher werde ich vsl. im Bereich der Pumpe die Installationen in silber machen.

An Schläuchen habe ich 3m klaren (UV-Blau) und knapp 2m orangen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der klare Schlauch hat einen Blaustich, der orangefarbene einen Rosastich.

Dazu habe ich noch blauen Schlauch.

Eine Idee wäre es, die Anschlüsse der kupferfarbenen Kühler (Mainboard, Grafikkarte) in Kupfer zu machen und dort den orangen Schlauch zu nehmen.

Mal sehen; ich baue erstmal die Geräte ein

DVD-Brenner (oben im 5,25"-Schacht)
Festplattenwechselrahmen (Mitte im 5,25"-Schacht)
Aquaero (oben im ehemaligen Lüftergitter)
Aquadrive (mitte und unten im ehemaligen Lüftergitter)
und ich setze die schwarzen Anschlüsse auf die Kühler.

Dann gibt es (morgen) wieder Bilder.
grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Aquero, ich bin auch bald stolzer Besitzer und
werde dann besonders drauf achten.
Wenn ich deine ganzen Wakü- Anschlüsse sehe, wird mir leicht schwarz vor Augen. 
Da liegt ja schon ein kleines Vermögen auf dem Tisch. Ich glaube, da kommt noch ein
ganzer Batzen an Kosten auf mich zu. 
Dann erstmal gutes gelingen beim Aufbau, bin gespannt, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*erster & zweiter Versuch*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Aquaero, ich bin auch bald stolzer Besitzer


Die Wahl ist sicher richtig: das AE ist zwar nicht billig, aber sehr gut!


h_tobi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp mit dem Aquaero, ich bin auch bald stolzer Besitzer und
> werde dann besonders drauf achten.


Keine Ursache, gern geschehen!


h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich deine ganzen Wakü- Anschlüsse sehe, wird mir leicht schwarz vor Augen.
> Da liegt ja schon ein kleines Vermögen auf dem Tisch. Ich glaube, da kommt noch ein
> ganzer Batzen an Kosten auf mich zu.


Oooch - so schlimm war das nicht: habe fast alles gebraucht gekauft - daher auch die etwas uneinheitliche Sortierung.
Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, wären es ausschließlich die BTP-Verschraubungen und/oder -Tüllen geworden - da spielt die Kasse aber nicht mit.

Da ich noch zwischen Verschraubungen und Tüllen schwanke, probiere ich mal alles aus - und dafür sind die BTP's doch ein wenig teuer......



h_tobi schrieb:


> bin gespannt, wie es aussieht.


Ich auch......
Vorweg:
Ein Problem: ich kann auf den beiden Kühlern von Northbridge und Southbridge keine zwei geraden Verschraubungen einsetzen: die Überwurfmuttern passen um's Verrecken nicht nebeneinander!
Das zweite Problem: ich kann nur Anschlüsse verbinden, die mindestens 10cm auseinander liegen, mit 'Augen zu und durch' müssen es 8cm sein.
Von daher gehen direkte Verbindungen bsp. zwischen Spannungswandler oder Northbridge und dem Heatkiller nicht.

Große Bögen über die Grafikkarte hinweg möchte ich gerne vermeiden: das Gehäuse ist schon eng genug.....

Und da haben wir auch schon eine (mögliche) Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Reihenfolge wäre evtl.

Schottdurchführung (kommt unter die Grafikkarte) > AGB, Pumpe
Pumpe > Aquadrive
Aquadrive > von rechts (45°-Anschluss) in die Northbridge
Nortbridge > Spannungswandler oben
Spannungswandler unten > Grafikkarte
Grafikkarte > Heatkiller oben
Heatkiller unten > Southbridge rechts (Dat gibt 'n großen Bogen durch den ganzen Rechner)
Southbridge links - Schottdurchführung
Zweite Variante ist in Arbeit.

Und hier ist die 2. Variante auch schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine mögliche Reihenfolge wäre:


Schottverschraubung (unterhalb der Grafikkarte) > AGB, Pumpe, Aquadrive
Aquadrive > Spannungswandler oben
 Spannungswandler unten (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge links (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge rechts > Heatkiller oben
Heatkiller unten (45°-Winkel) > Grafikkarte oben
Grafikkarte unten (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge > Schottdurchführung (90°-Winkel)

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

So sieht das Geil aus....

Wenn Du sie nicht nehmen möchtest, dann kannst Du mir die gesamten schwarzen Teile zu schicken....

Ich nehme Sie Dir gerne ab...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*Variante 3 - schwarze Verschraubungen*

Hi!

@Rosstäuscher: lässt sich drüber reden - wenn durch bin.

So, eine dritte Variante hab' ich auch schon gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verschlauchen würd' ich dann:

Schottdurchführung (unter der Grafikkarte) > AGB, Pumpe
Pumpe > Heatkiller unten
Heatkiller oben > Grafikkarte links
Grafikkarte rechts > Northbridge rechts
Northbridge links > Spannungswandler oben
Spannungswandler unten > Aquadrive
Aquadrive > Southbridge rechts
Southbridge links > Schottdruchführung

Gäbe allerdings viel Schläuche im Rechner.

Mal weiter knobeln.....
Für heute ist allerdings Sense: die Akkus meiner Digicam sind 'runter, die Anderen noch im Ladegerät.
Fotos sind also heute nicht mehr drin.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## icecold (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich finde ja Variante 2 sehr gut, dann wird es sich sehr übersichtlich verschlaucht.
Das haben ja auch schon viel im Wakü  Unterforum kritisiert.
Aber ich fand es vorher nicht sooooooo schlimm etwas un ordentlich aber OK.

Der Heatkiller sieht aber mal geil aus.

Mfg icecold


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*Versuch 4*

Hi!

Ich habe meinen Akkus tatsächlich noch ein Bild entlocken können.

Nicht wundern, dass es anders aussieht: ich experimentiere noch mit den Einstellungen an der Knippskiste.

Also, Variante vier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verschlauchung wäre evtl.:


Schottdurchführung > AGB, Pumpe, Aquadrive
Aquadrive > Southbridge rechts (90°-Winkel)
Southbridge links (45°-Winkel) Grafikkarte unten (90°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte oben > Heatkiller unten
Heatkiller oben > Northbridge rechts
Northbridge links  (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler unten  (90°-Winkel)
Spannungsandler oben > oben unter den Deckel und dann zur Schottdurchführung
Ich knobele weiter......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich würde es noch anders machen, den Heatkiller wie im ersten Bild und Graka-Ausgang nach unten. Eingang Heatkiller Mitte - Hk unten - Spawa oben - Spawa unten - NB - Graka - SB - Ausgang. Davor oder dahinter kannst Du den ganzen Rest verplanen. Wenn Du denn noch gerade Anschlüsse (evtl. Tüllen?) nimmst und die Schläuche in möglichst gleichen Bögen verlegst, müsste es richtig gut aussehen. Wenn die Bögen zu eng werden, solltest Du einen Knickschutz nehmen. Nur mal so als Vorschlag. 


Wünsche Dir gutes gelingen und viel Spaß dabei. 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

@Schrauberopi: danke; Tüllen (silber) sind da - Versuch ist auch schon geplant; die silberne Versuchsreihe kommt vsl. morgen.
Knickschutz ist (erstmal) nicht - der wird bis zur nächsten Bestellung warten müssen.

Deine Reihenfolge probier' ich auch - morgen: die Akkus von der Kamera sind nun endgültig 'runter.
Frage: wie kann so ein kleines Gerät wie meine Minolta 7i so viel Strom verbraten?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das sind ja schon viele Varianten.
Mir gefällt die letzte vom Aufbau am Besten.
Ich würde nur die Verschlauchung anders machen.
Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht so viel mit solchen Sachen befasst, habe aber mal als Vorschlag
Variante 4 genommen und die Schläuche, wie ich es machen würde eingezeichnet.

So würde mein Vorschlag aussehen. Also ab Aquadrive in Southbridge und dann weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es bei der Variante einen Denkfehler?
Finde die Schlauchführung so ganz ordentlich. Oder würde einer der Bögen zu eng werden?


----------



## Schrauberopi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ja, gibt einen Fehler. Der Eingang beim Heatkiller ist immer in der Mitte.

Ansonsten ist es so, wie weiter oben beschrieben. 

Ups, sehe gerade, dass der Eingang unten ist, daher doch richtig. 

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das sind ja schon viele Varianten.
> Mir gefällt die letzte vom Aufbau am Besten.
> Ich würde nur die Verschlauchung anders machen.
> Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht so viel mit solchen Sachen befasst, habe aber mal als Vorschlag
> ...




Das wäre der kürzeste Weg...den würde ich auch wählen, aber er braucht Knickschutzfedern vom Spannungswandler zur CPU....oder der Schlauch wird extra lang....


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Also zumindest mit meinem 11/8er ging die Strecke noch so gerade. Dass man dabei recht weit in Richtung Gehäusewand gehen muss ist wohl klar, unmöglich ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hätte hier auch noch einen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So solltest Du ohne Knickschutzfedern auskommen...

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das sieht auch sehr gut aus. 
So laufen die Schläuche auch schön ordentlich.
Tja, da gibt es der Möglichkeiten viele, bin gespannt was noch kommt.


----------



## godtake (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Grüß Dich, 

also die schwarzen Anschlüsse sind wirklich hübsch, falls Du die verwendest würd ich auch die Idee von h_tobi testen, die sieht recht kompakt aus (am Heatkiller halt tauschen).
Alternativ: Wenn Du schon so viele Tüllen hast, 16/10 DangerDen Schlauch drauf (der macht fast jeden Radius mit), zum Test für die Verlegung einfach mit dem Schlauch den Du schon hast probieren, sollte aber gehen. Knickschutz kannst Du Dir dann auch weitgehend sparen.

In erster Linie musst Du Dir glaube ich überlegen, ob Dir Winkel oder Bögen besser gefallen beim Schlauch, ist Geschmackssache find ich.

Bögen -> dann würd ichs mit Tüllen versuchen (verdeckt dann aber auch viel von der Hardware)
Winkel -> dann die Schraubanschlüsse und möglichst platzsparend (dann sieht man gut auf Mobo etc.)

Ich grübel auch schon über der Verschlauchung, leider reicht heut die Zeit nicht mehr, aber morgen kriegst von mir auch mal noch einen Entwurf unter die Nase gehalten ^^.

So long, Godtake


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....., aber er braucht Knickschutzfedern vom Spannungswandler zur CPU....oder der Schlauch wird extra lang....



Ich würde es an der Stelle mit 2 Winkeln versuchen. müsste eigentlich noch klappen.
Ansonsten hast du recht, es wird verdammt knapp.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Februar 2010)

*Versuche - die nächsten Drei*

Hi!

So, ich habe mal noch drei Versuche gemacht.
Der eine war schon gestern fertig - die Akkus von der Kamera auch.
Gab also Fotos erst heute.

Bevor jemand mault: ich weiß - der Weißabgleich war nix!
Arbeite ich auch noch dran.

Ich habe auch mal das Aquadrive und die Pumpe eingebaut - provisorisch und auch von den Anschlüssen her nicht unbedingt endgültig.

So, hier mal der erste Versuch - basierend auf dem Vorschlag von Schrauberopi (da wäre der Heatkiller um 90° gedreht) und h-Tobi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier müsste evtl. ich den Heatkiller noch drehen.
Die Verschlauchung wäre:

Schottdurchführung > AGB, Pumpe, Aquadrive
Aquadrive > hinten hoch > Heatkiller rechts (ich weiß, den muss ich dann drehen: Eingang in der Mitte)
Heatkiller links (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler oben (90°-Winkel)
Spannungswandler unten (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge links (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge rechts (45°-Winkel) > Grafikkarte rechts/oben (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte links / Unten (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung
 

Einen habe ich noch: Rosstäuscher's Variante (nur der Heatkiller müsste noch  gedreht werden - das habe ich mir mal gespart):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schottdurchführung > AGB, Pumpe, Aquadrive
Aquadrive > hinten hoch > Heatkiller rechts (ich weiß, den muss ich dann drehen: Eingang in der Mitte)
Heatkiller links (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge rechts (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler oben (90°-Winkel)
Spannungswandler unten (45°-Winkel) > Grafikkarte links/oben (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte rechts/unten (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung

So, mit schwarzen Anschlüssen fallen mir keine (wesentlich) anderen Varianten mehr ein.
Also: nächster Schritt - Verschraubungen runter, Tüllen drauf.
Für die Tüllen habe ich ja noch die 45° und 90°-Adapter; letztere sind allerdings recht fett.

Mal sehen - Bilder kommen.

Am Weißabgleich muss ich auch noch arbeiten - der Rosastich ist nicht original..........

Und da ist das erste Bild mit Tüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verschlauchung wäre:


Schottdurchführung > AGB, Pumpe
Pumpe > Aquadrive
Aquadrive (hinten) > hinten hoch > Heatkiller links/Mitte (90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller rechts > Spannungswandler oben
Spannungswandler unten (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge links  (90°-Winkel)
45°-Adapter
Northbridge rechts > Grafikkarte links/oben
Grafikkarte rechts/unten (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts
Southbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung
Änderungsmöglichkeiten wären:


Heatkiller drehen
Pumpe waagerecht statt hochkant
 Offen gestanden: die Tüllen gefallen mir besser als die schwarzen Verschraubungen.
Ich mache mal kurz 'ne Pause und denn schaue ich mal, ob ich 'ne andere Reihenfolge finde - diese Verbindung Spannungswandler unten - Northbridge gefällt mir nicht so ganz.

Das wird die nächste Variante und dann kommt als nächstes die Pumpe höher und waagerecht (Stichwort: Midplate).
Andere Möglichkeit ist, die Pumpe hochkant aber quer - so dass man "von oben" auf den Deckel der Pumpe sieht.
Mal sehen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da gemacht, ich kann jedenfalls alles erkennen.
Mir persönlich gefallen die ersten Varianten besser.
Die schwarzen Tüllen finde ich farblich zur HW auch etwas besser.
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

hab' gerade mal mein Mittagessen in den Topf getan - dat bruzzelt erscht mal 'ne Weile.

Ich sehe mal, dass ich eine von den ersten - Nr 3 oder 4 - mit silbernen Tüllen mache.
Du hast aber Recht: ist Geschmackssache.
Was ich im Moment noch nicht probiert habe, ist eine Mischung mit kupfernen Schraubanschlüssen auf den kupfernen Kühlern und silbernen Tüllen oder schwarzen Schaubanschlüssen auf dem Rest.

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das gut Aussieht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Müsste optisch auf alle Fälle was hermachen.
Cu und schwarz wäre sonst mein Favorit nach nur schwarz.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Februar 2010)

*Die nächsten Versuche*

Hi!

So, ich hab' mal noch ein paar gemacht.

Als erstes noch mal mit silbernen Tüllen - die Pumpe hochkant:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verschlauchung wäre:


Schottdurchführung > AGB, Pumpe > Aquadrive vorne
Aquadrive hinten > hinten hoch > Heatkiller links (90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller rechts > Spannungswandler oben
Spannungswandler unten (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge links (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge rechts > Grafikkarte oben/links (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte unten/rechts (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung
Dieser Versuch hier ist schon fast komplett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier könnte (und würde) ich auch eine Midplate einbauen; die kommt dann auf die Oberkante des Aquadrives und unterhalb des Deckels der Pumpe.
Ob der AGB so passt, ist nicht ganz sicher: die Kabel von Festplattenwechselrahmen und DVD-Brenner könnten Probleme machen....
Verschlauchung:


Schottdurchführung > AGB (90°-Winkel) > Filter > Pumpe > Aquadrive (vorne)
Aquadrive (hinten) > DFM > hinten hoch > Heatkiller unten (90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller oben (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler oben (90°-Winkel)
Spannungswandler unten (90°-Winkel) > 45°-Winkel > Northbridge links (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge rechts > Grafikkarte rechts/oben (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte unten/links (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge rechts (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge (90°-Winkel) Schottdurchführung
Die Variante gefällt mir ganz gut; gerade Linien, kurze Wege.
Ich bin mir nur an zwei Punkten unsicher:


Evtl. können die Geräte im 5,25"-Schacht mit dem AGB kollidieren.
ich bin mir unsicher, ob der Filter an der Stelle nicht zu sehr den Durchfluss bremst, da er unmittelbar vor der Pumpe liegt und nicht hinter der Pumpe.

Hier eine Abwandlung der obigen Version mit kupfernen Tüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kann die Verschlauchung 'spaßig' werden, aber dass kriege ich schon hin.

Und hier noch eine andere Variante, überwiegend mit silbernen Tüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gefällt mir die Anordnung von AGB, Pumpe und Aquadrive; auch kann ich eine Midplate verbauen.
Ich probier' noch mal ein wenig.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Also, mir gefielen die ersten Varianten, zu denen ich schon geschrieben habe besser.
Wobei die letzte auch nicht schlecht ist, ich aber nicht alles an der Pumpe so genau erkenne.

Dann noch einige Bedenken von meiner Seite. Ob sie stimmen weiß ich Mangels Erfahrung nicht.
Ist es wirklich ratsam die Pumpe fest mit Winkeln zu montieren?
Ich würde auf alle Fälle die Pumpe auf dem Shoggi lassen und mit Schläuchen zu den anderen
Teilen gehen. Da Pumpe eine Eigenvibration besitzen, müssen sie eigentlich frei schwingen können.
Wenn du die Pumpe nun mit den Winkeln fixierst, befürchte ich, das der Plexideckel über kurz
oder lang Risse bekommen wird.
Also zur und von der Pumpe würde ich definitiv Schläuche verwenden.

Ich lasse mich gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen, traue dem Frieden aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten dass dabei das Plexi in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, es ist aber definitiv so dass du damit die Funktion der Entkopplung zunichte machst.
Schon ein kurzes Stück Schlauch sorgt bei mir noch dafür dass der AGB leichte Vibrationen auf nimmt, auch wenn die sich zum Glück in seiner Wasserfüllung und den Aufhängungen verlaufen und nicht direkt das Gehäuse zum Brummen bringen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich mach' die Pumpe mal auf Entkoppler - die sind zwar eigentlich für Hdd's gedacht, dürften aber bei der Pumpe auch funktionieren.

Allein an den Verschraubungen hänge ich die Pumpe nicht auf - das hält garantiert nicht; Baumarktwinkel sollen unter/an die Entkoppler.

Wobei: an sich hat der Deckel insgesamt 12 Befestigungslöcher: 4 von oben/unten an den Ecken und an zwei Seiten je vier Löcher - alle mit Gewinde (M3 oder so).

Benutz' ich aber nicht - ich möchte die Befestigung unsichtbar unter die Midplate schrauben.


Mal schauen....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Es geht nicht darum dass die Winkel die Pumpe nicht aushalten(das tuen sie locker) sondern darum dass du durch die starre Verbindung alle Vibrationen direkt weiter gibst. Wenn Plötzlich Festplattenkühler und AGB zittern helfen auch keine Entkoppler an der Pumpe selbst.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich vermute immer noch, das der Deckel Schaden nehmen kann, da die Vibrationen sich nicht richtig abbauen können.


----------



## godtake (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Abgesehen davon, dass ich leider noch nicht dazu gekommen bin, selber etwas Produktives beizusteuern muss ich auch sagen: Die Verschraubungen (schwarz) haben mir am besten gefallen.

Und ich find die Fotos absolut klasse. Man erkennt wirklich alles!

Grüße, GT

PS: Ich habs immer noch im Kopf, schau ob mir morgen noch was schlaues einfällt...


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke für Eure Tipps und Anregungen - ich hatte tatsächlich die Sache mit der Entkopplung einen Moment vernachlässigt: gut, dass ich Euch habe!

Ich baue erstmal das Aquadrive und die Pumpe ein - Version mit Midplate, also Pumpe auf Höhe Oberkante Aquadrive - und mache dann noch zwei oder drei Varianten.
Dabei mindestens eine, die auf dem Mainboard schwarze Verschraubungen hat und eine mit den Kupfernen.

Muss erstmal sehen, wie ich die Pumpe in der geplanten Höhe - Unterkante Deckel = Oberkante Aquadrive = Midplate - hinkriege.
Sie kommt entweder auf das Shoggy oder auf die bereits erwähnten Entkoppler - oder auf Beides.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dann gutes gelingen, müsste mM. nach die beste Lösung sein.
Mal schauen, wie es wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*die nächste Version*

Hi!

so, ich hab' mal ein wenig geschraubt: Aquadrive, DFM, Ablassvorbereitung und Pumpe sind eingebaut.
Da dieser Bereich später unter 'ne Midplate kommt, habe ich auf die Optik keine Rücksicht genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie versprochen, habe ich auch schon eine Variante mit schwarzen Verschraubungen auf dem Mainboard gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verschlauchung wäre:

Schottverschraubung > AGB (90°-Winkel)
AGB > Pumpe
Pumpe > Filter > DFM > Aquadrive (vorne)
Aquadrive (hinten) > hinten hoch > Heatkiller (Mitte/unten; 90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller oben (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler oben  (90°-Winkel)
Spannungswandler unten > Northbridge rechts
Northbridge links > Grafikkarte oben/rechts  (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte unten/rechts  (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge links  (45°-Winkel)
Sothbridge rechts  (90°-Winkel) > Schottverschraubung

Ich mach' jetzt mal eine mit den kupfernen Verschraubungen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das sieht doch super aus, gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Die schwarzen Tüllen passen sehr gut zum Board.


----------



## moe (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

also die aktion mit der midplate werde ich auf jeden fall verfolgen, sowas hab ich bei meinem aplus wind tunnel auch noch mal vor.

btw: wofür ist eigentlich der molex anschluss auf deinem mb gut?


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

In der Regel für die Graka´s bei Sli Betrieb.
So war es jedenfalls bei meinem Asus Board gewesen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



moe schrieb:


> also die aktion mit der midplate werde ich auf jeden fall verfolgen, sowas hab ich bei meinem aplus wind tunnel auch noch mal vor.


Ich denke mal, die Midplate kommt auf jedem Fall - erstmal aus Kunststoff, später vielleicht als beleuchtete Version.


moe schrieb:


> btw: wofür ist eigentlich der molex anschluss auf deinem mb gut?


Gute Frage - müsst ich mal in die Anleitung sehen - bei meinem alten MSI-MB war das Ding notwendig, weil die CPU sonst net genug Saft hatte - vor 5 Jahren oder so.

Ich hab's mal gar nicht ohne versucht, sondern das Ding gleich angeschlossen.

Ist aber laut Anleitung für die Grafikkarte: "This connector ist an auxiliary connection for graphics cards. Exclusive power for the graphics card provides better graphics performance."

Im Klartext: zusätzliche (Strom-)Versorgung für die Grafikkarte, um bessere Leistung zu erzielen.

Wobei ich mir nur die Frage stelle, ob ich den Anschluss brauche: meine 4870er hat zwei eigene PCI-Anschlüsse.

Neue Fotos kommen in wenigen Minuten - bin schon beim Umwandeln!

Eh' ich's vergesse: schwarzer und weißer Schlauch liegt in der Packstaion - je 2m.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Der Anschluss ist für den Boardsteckplatz gedacht, sonst bekommt deine Graka zu wenig Strom
vom Board. Muss dann eigentlich auch wieder angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Eine GTX280 hab ich noch ohne den Stecker betrieben. Als dann noch eine 8500GT dazu kam wurde es ohne Extraversorgung etwas instabil.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*Varianten zu X-ten - Endausscheidung?*

Hi!

Wie versprochen, habe ich nun noch einige Versionen gebaut.

hier mit den kupfernen Verschraubungen, am AGB mit schwarzen - passend zum AGB-Deckel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Reihenfolge wäre:

Aquadrive > hinten hoch > Heatkiller rechts (90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller (90°-Winkel) > Northbridge rechts (90°-Winkel)
Northbridge links > Spannunsgwandler oben
Spannungswandler unten > Grafikkarte oben/links
Grafikkarte unten/rechts > Southbridge rechts
Southbridge links (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung

Hier noch mal 'ne Variante mit schwarzen Verschraubungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre dann in dieser Reihenfolge:

Aquadrive > hinten hoch > Heatkiller unten/Mitte (90°-Winkel)
Heatkiller oben (90°-Winkel) > Spannungswandler oben (90°-Winkel)
Spannunsgwandler unten > Northbridge rechts (links wird es zu knapp)
Northbridge links > Grafikkarte oben/links (45°-Winkel)
Grafikkarte unten/rechts (90°-Winkel) > Southbridge links (45°-Winkel)
Southbridge rechts (90°-Winkel) > Schottdurchführung

Und dann noch eine mit silbernen Tüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal, die Verschlauchung erklärt sich von selbst.

Ich habe mir aber noch mal eine besondere Variante einfallen lassen - angeregt durch einen oder zwei Leute im Forum, die auch so was gemacht haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch mal ohne AGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verschlauchung würde hier in Querrichtung mit Bögen über das MB und den RAM hinweg zu den rechts angebrachten 'Verteilern' erfolgen:

hinten hoch zum obersten 'Verteiler' > Spannungswandler oben
Spannungswandler unten > 'Verteiler' > Heatkiller oben
Heatkiller unten > 'Verteiler' > Northbridge rechts
Northbridge links > 'Verteiler' > Grafikkarte oben/links

Wäre eine interessante Variante, die aber einen Nachteil hat: man sieht den schönen Heatkiller nicht mehr.

Wie erwähnt: schwarze und weiße Schläuche sind (fast) da.

Was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Für mich ist immer noch die Variante mit den schwarzen Anschlüssen Favorit, wirkt farblich am Besten.
Die letzte hat auch was, nur hast du dann alles mit Schläuchen verdeckt. Sieht vlt. nicht schlecht aus,
ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die Letzte Variante stelle ich mir optisch recht beeindruckend vor. Du darfst halt nur nicht vor haben mal die CPU zu wechseln.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Den Heatkiller bekomme ich in der letzten Variante noch besser sichtbar: um 90° drehen - Eingang in der Mitte, Ausgang nach rechts - und die Schläuche von/zu den Spannungswandlern etwas gespreizt, so dass sie den Heatkiller 'umfahren'.

Eventuell könnte man - wie es sich beim Sleeve bewährt hat - auch die Schläuche abwechselnd schwarz und weiß machen - gäbe auch einen anderen Effekt.

Die 'Verteiler' _könnte_ ich auch unsichtbar hinterm Laufwerksschacht einbauen.
Problem: die Durchführung zwischen Laufwerksschacht und Mainboardtray ist sehr eng - das gibt garantiert Knicke im Schlauch, weil die Kante zu sehr auf den Schlauch drückt.
Dagegen würden nur 45°-Winkel helfen - und die passen wieder nicht durch die Lücke.
Ist also - zumindest bei dem Gehäuse - keine Option.


Ihr habt aber in einem Recht: die schwarzen Verschraubungen passen sehr gut.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Ich denke, ich mach' erstmal folgendes, weil wichtig: Frühstück!
Danach fahre ich zur Packstation - man glaube es nicht, aber das Paket ist da - und hole die Schläuche (schwarz und weiß) ab.
Da sind auch noch 45°-Verschraubungen bei, die ich evtl. an den 'Verteilern' brauchen kann, um den notwendigen Biegeradius zu verbessern.

Und dann sehe ich mal, ob ich die notwendigen Biegeradien für die letzte Version auch erreiche - wenn nicht, wird's die Version, die oben als Zweite steht.

Ich will sehen, dass ich den Rechner morgen wieder zusammen habe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dann lass es dir schmecken und viel Erfolg beim Basteln.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Mmmmhhhhhh...

Die schwarzen Anschlüsse sehen am besten aus...

Die letzte Variante hat was.....muss man mal in Aktion sehen...

Schwarze und weiße Schläuche Abwechselnd hört sich nicht schlecht an...

Wenn Du den AGB über der Pumpe anbringst, wirst Du mit Sicherheit immer ein "Plätschern" im Sys. haben....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Anschlüsse sehen am besten aus...


Stimmt


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die letzte Variante hat was.....muss man mal in Aktion sehen...


 Ist in Arbeit


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Schwarze und weiße Schläuche Abwechselnd hört sich nicht schlecht an...


Mal sehen - ist auch in Arbeit....


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wenn Du den AGB über der Pumpe anbringst, wirst Du mit Sicherheit immer ein "Plätschern" im Sys. haben....


Sorry: den habe ich nicht verstanden: der AGB ist nur ein paar cm hoch 'gewandert' - gehört hatte ich da nie was.
Sooo viel durchfluss habe ich da eh' net.

Mal sehen: viel Fummelkram im Moment - Ssd einbauen, Reste vonm Klebesockeln ankratzen......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gibt´s dann heute noch ein paar Bilder?
Wäre nicht schlecht, zu sehen, was du so treibst.  ( Am PC natürlich )


----------



## moe (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

also die variante mit den schwarzen anschlüssen gefällt mir auch am besten.

die letzte variante hat durchaus was, aber lass die verteiler doch wo sie sind, dass sieht mit abwechselnd schwarzen und weißen schläuchen bestimmt geil aus. kann ich mir gut vorstellen. dann sieht man halt nicht mehr viel von der hw, aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

@tobi: klar, ich habe auch zwischendurch ein wenig geknippst.
@moe: die Verteiler sind auch - annähernd (habe die Position etwas angepasst) - da geblieben.

Allerdings habe ich die Reihenfolge komplett umgekehrt: lässt sich einfacher Verschlauchen.

Das mit den Bildern dauert noch 'ne Weile: ich darf das Mainboard noch mal ausbauen: ich mache noch ein paar Ausschnitte in den Tray, weil ich die Kabel nicht hinter dem Tray nach unten verlegen kann: Querstrebe im Wege - und die will ich nicht anschneiden.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Lass dir Zeit und mach es ordentlich. 
Ich kann warten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Nix iss' mit Ordentlich: die Stichsäge macht keinen Stich mehr.
Also: Handarbeit mit abgelatschter Feile.

Na, wird schon - Kantenschutz kommt auch noch, wenn ich Sleeve.
Da Frage ich dann aber auch noch mal nach, woher - der Kantenschutz; der Sleeve steht schon fest: MDPC-X, was sonst?

Loch iss drinne, baue jetzt das Bördchen wieder ein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Lois.de
da findest du schönen günstigen Kantenschutz, habe ich auch hier und der taugt sogar was.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*Neue Bilders*

Hi!

So, jetzt habe ich mal 'ein wenig' geschraubt, einiges ausprobiert (ungefähr zehnmal so viel, wie ich dann fotografiert habe) und auch Fotos gemacht.

Hier mal das leere Gehäuse mit den 'Verteilern':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die 'Verteiler' im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Aquadrive, der Durchflussmesser, Filter und die Ablsassvorbereitung:
(Gab es den bei der Kirche nicht mal 'Ablassbriefe'?)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich einfach mal probehalber zwei Schläuche in den Rechner gesteckt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt einen ersten Eindruck vom Masterkleerschlauch.
Inzwischen habe ich auch mal probehalber alle Geräte eingebaut - nicht, dass es später Platzprobleme gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mal zwei Versuche, mit laienhafter Zeichnung die Schläuche darzustellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schläuche von/zu den Schottdurchführungen habe ich mal nicht dargestellt - die mache ich sowieso als letztes.

So ist erstmal der Stand.

Ich nehme Netzteil, Pumpe, DVD-Brenner und Festplattenwechselrahmen wieder 'raus und sehe mal, dass ich ein paar Schläuche hinein bekomme.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sieht doch besser aus als ich dachte. 
Die obere Variante gefällt mir momentan besser, da schwarz dann dominiert.
Mal sehen, wie es mit dem Rest aus sieht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*Variante - Schläuche quer*

Hi!

so, bin soweit durch: Verschlaucht ist.
Nun muss ich nur noch Feinarbeit leisten: das eine oder andere Teil (Pumpe, AGB, einige Schläuche) ausrichten, alles überprüfen und so weiter.Offen gestanden: so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der Optik nicht.​Dann kommt das, was am meisten Arbeit macht: Kabel verlegen.

Das ist aber noch Zukunftsmusik: ich weiß ja noch nicht, ob es so bleibt oder ob ich noch mal eine andere Verschlauchung probiere.
Wenn ich das mache, ist das aber 'ne Einbahnstraße: ich müsste für eine neue Verschlauchung die Schläuche schneiden und habe kaum noch schwarze und weiße Schläuche über.
Nur blau und klar/UV-Blau sind noch da, sowie ein wenig orange.

So, erstmal die Bilder - sind nur drei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch mal der obere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, was meint Ihr?
So lassen oder noch mal 'konventionell' verschlauchen?
Einiges steht ja für die Zukunft - nicht vor Ende März - noch an:


Anderer Schlauch (evtl. 16/10er)
andere Schlauchfarben (silber, weiß, klar)
andere Anschlüsse: bei 13/10er Tüllen, ansonsten BTP's
Dauert aber wohl noch 'ne Weile.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

So lassen, sieht geil aus


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sieht doch super aus, wenn du noch etwas über hast, würde ich bei der CPU 
und dem oberen Spannungswandler jeweils einen tauschen, dann haben alle 
Kühler einen weißen und einen schwarzen Schlauch.
Ansonsten doch besser als ich dachte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Das ist wirklich mal was anderes...

Lass es so....

Mfg


----------



## ^DK (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich finde h_Tobis Idee auch nicht schlecht
Was auch noch gut kommen würde wäre ein roter Schlauch


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

die Reihenfolge war in soweit Absicht, als dass ich eine Zebra-Optik machen wollt: abwechselnd schwarz-weiß.

Was ich machen könnt', wäre, den Ausgang vom Heatkiller (der weiße Schlauch im Hintergrund) über den Ram zu führen - zwischen dem beiden oberen 'Verteilern'.
Den obersten schwarzen gegen einen weißen tauschen, den darunter (=Eingang vom Heatkiller) schwarz, dem Ausgamg vom Heatkiller weiß (hgeht dann nach hinten weg), den Rest so, wie er ist.

@DK: ein roter Schlauch?
Welcher?
Wie wäre es mit dem von der Grafikkarte zum untersten 'Verteiler'?
Oder der von der Schottdurchführung zum AGB?

hab' da bloß Bedenken, dass es zu bunt werden könnte.

Richtig schönen roten hab' ich nicht da - mal sehen: irgendwo müssten noch 35cm sein......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich würde bei 2 Farben bleiben, sonst wird´s wie du sagtest zu bunt.


----------



## godtake (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Gugu Schienenbruch, 
also meinen Geschmack trifft es nicht, ich find, so viele Schläuche sind eher etwas für Gehäuse der Dimension 2mx2mx2m(+) . Aber: Es ist auf jeden Fall mal etwas anderes - und in sofern kann ich's nur voll und ganz unterstützen .

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, würd ich aber bei dieser Lösung erst den Durchfluss testen, der könnte sich durch die vielen vielen Winkel und sehr langen Schlauchstrecken ganz schön reduzieren.

Nicht dass Du dir mega viel Mühe mit der Fertigstellung usw. machst und am 
Ende mit 30l/h dastehst.

Grüße. Godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Februar 2010)

*Änderung - 'ne kleine*

Hi!

Wie vorgeschlagt, habe ich die oberen Schläuche noch mal geändert.
Dabei habe ich es geschafft, dass ich sowohl an jedem Kühler je einen schwarzen und weißen Schlauch habe als auch, dass die Zebra-Optik erhalten blieb.

Seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen dem Durchfluss mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen.
Vorher hatte ich - mit Knick im Schlauch! - ~27-29L/Stunde - mit 50% Leistung der Pumpe.
Da hatte ich auch viele 90°-Winkel drin: 11 Stück nur innerhalb des Rechners.
Dazu je zwei am Mora und hinten an den Schottdurchführungen.

Ich denke mal, die 'Verteiler' haben ein so großen Querschnitt, dass die nicht viel ausmachen - könnte Madz ja mal testen.

Eines habe ich allerdings erschreckt festgestellt: ich habe die beiden Temperaturfühler vergessen, einzubauen.
Die kommen an die Schottdurchführungen - so habe ich wärmste und kälteste Temperatur.

Übrigens: eine 'Füllhilfe' habe ich mir auch wieder gebaut - aber einfacher und versteckt.
Die Rückseite: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Füllhilfe im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich füllen will, ziehe ich einfach den drehbaren Winkel links etwas nach vorne, nehme den Verschluss ab und schraube eine Tülle mit Filter und Trichter dran.
Schon kann ich außerhalb des Rechners ohne Probleme füllen bzw. entlüften und diesen Vorgang jederzeit mit dem Kugelhahn steuern.

Einiges habe ich aber festgestellt:

die PS-Tüllen sind prima: den Schlauch bekomme ich leicht drauf - nur runter ist der kaum noch zu kriegen; selbst der weiche Masterkleer.
Wenn man den von einem eingebauten Kühler abziehen will, bricht man schnell das Mainboard durch - da bleibt dann nur, den Schlauch durch zu schneiden und die Tülle(n) abzuschrauben.
Die Verschraubungen sind da besser - wenn man drankommt und die nicht 'mit Links' so fest gezogen hat, dass man sie nur mit 'ner Rohrzange auf bekommt - mit der man nicht dran kommt.....
Egal, wie viele Anschlüsse von einer Sorte man hat - es ist immer einer zu wenig!
das gilt Extrem für Kleinteile wie Doppelnippel, Muffen, Verlängerungen, Verschlüsse usw.
Das Shoggy ist ja schön und gut - hat aber einen Nachteil: die Pumpe kommt leicht in Schräglage.

Mal sehen.....

Was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

  
Das ist es, so habe ich es mir vorgestellt. :daumen
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die optimale Lösung mit den Verteilern.
Der Kontrast bei den Schläuchen ist jetzt auch perfekt gelöst.
Also Wasser rein und auf Dichtigkeit testen.


----------



## moe (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

genau so sah das in meinem kopf aus.

btw: deine füllhilfe ist echt gut durchdacht.


----------



## Zeimean (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

da hat sich aber einer sehr viele Gedanken gemacht. 
Fazit: sieht gut aus würde ich so lassen.
@ablassvorrichtung lass sie dir patentieren, ist echt ne cool Idee

Mfg Zeimean


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Heut' tut sich nicht viel: ich bin am Ausrichten vom Aquadrive: Fummelarbeit!
Ist halt der Preis, wenn man den Eumel nicht in die 5,25"-Schächte einbaut.....

Die Ablassvorrichtung stammt schlichtweg aus 'nem Praxistip aus der PCGH-Print.
Da ich noch einiges Umbauen will - andere Anschlüsse (Tüllen, und BTP's will ich mal ausprobieren) & Schläuche (rot, klar - evtl. rotes Wasser wie hier) - wird sich dass bewähren.
Und in dem Zusammenhang brauch' ich dann auch die Füllhilfe - die Alte hatte sich absolut nicht bewährt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich dachte immer WaKüs baut man von Komponete zu Komponente...
Aber das hier ist die eindeutig schickere Möglichkeit


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ist echt ein Traum deine Wakü...mach weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke Ihr beiden.

Die Idee dieser Verschlauchung stammt nicht von mir - habe ich irgendwo hier im Forum mal gesehen.

Mal sehen, welche Änderungen im Märze anstehen - vorher wird die Kasse kaum mitmachen und als nächstes steht ein wenig Werkzeug an.

Ich bau jetzt die restlichen Geräte (DVD-Brenner, Aquaero, Festplattenwechselrahmen und Netzteil) ein und fange mit dem Verkabeln an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Celina'sPapa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ich bin wahrlich kein Waküexperte und der tiefere Sinn von Flussrichtungen und Positionierung von AGB's wird mir für immer ein Rätsel bleiben, aber die Schlauchanordnung wirkt auf mich als Laie irgendwie "unruhig".

Ich habe Hochachtung vor deiner Arbeit, aber eine, zumindest teilweise, vertikale Ausrichtung der Schläuche gefällt mir persönlich am Besten.

Aber weiß ich kleiner WaKü-Noob schon


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

@Celina's Papa: ich hätt's auch vertikal versucht.
Aber die 'Verteiler' passen um's A*****lecken nicht zwischen Mainboard und Gehäusekante.

Ich habe auch überlegt, die Schläuche durch den Tray nach hinten zu führen und die Verteiler dort einzubauen.
Aber auch das ging nicht: zwischen Tray und Gehäuseseitenwand sind nur 12mm Platz - die 'Verteiler' sind aber 18mm + Verschraubung (4mm) dick.
Nach Adam Riese, Eva Zwerg und Max Mittel fehlen da 10mm - Jochen sagt: lieber 12mm.

Ginge nur noch eins: Loch in Mainboard und Tray bohren: da hätte ich genug Platz.
Ich fürchte aber, dass da die Funktion des Board irgendwie eingeschränkt sein könnte.
Wäre was für den NobLorRos-Support................

Die nächste Variante wird wahrscheinlich eine 'konvetionelle' Verschlauchung sein - wahrscheinlich mit rotem oder klarem Schlauch.
Ich denke dabei so in diese Richtung.

Mal scor fragen, was er da genommen hat....
Ich will aber keinen 16er Schlauch nehmen: der dürfte in dem Gehäuse etwas zu dick sein.

Wird aber ein paar Wochen dauern - die Kasse hat Einwände....

Im Moment quäle ich mich mit Kleinkram - Kabelverlegung.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Der "Kleinkram" kann dich ne Menge Zeit und Nerven kosten. 
Ich fand die Sache so schon ganz gut. Interessant wäre dabei die Literleistung
der Pumpe gewesen.
Normalerweise müssten die Verteiler einige Liter kosten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!
mal sehen: es dauert noch!
Ich habe noch eine Undichtigkeit.
Natürlich an der Blödesten Stelle von allen: ganz unten hinter der Pumpe am DFM.
Das dauert, weil da die ganze Pumpe 'raus muss.
Außerdem hat sich die Fillportsache so nicht bewährt - muss wohl vor die Pumpe.
Da mach' ich draußen ein T-Stück an die Schottdurchführung und gut ist.

Mal sehen, was ich heute noch schaffe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Lass dir Zeit, denk dran: Ein Wasserschaden kann teuer werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

An der Stelle nicht: gaaaanz unten - da ist ja das Elend!

Die anderen undichten Stellen hab' ich gefunden.
Anschalten tue ich den Rechner heute sowieso nicht mehr - er kommt erstmal auf die Heizung.
Sicher ist sicher.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen; wohl eher Dienstag: morgen früh einkaufen, dann Spätschicht.

Inzwischen habe ich aber die Undichtigkeit gefunden.
So einer hier mit dem Innengewinde in den DFM geschraubt.
Dichtet absolut nicht!
Jetzt habe ich Teflonband drum gewickelt, einen Dichtungsring zusätzlich rein und teste das gerade im kleinen Kreislauf - hab' ja Pumpe und AGB sowieso ausgebaut.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Der-Dom (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Lies mal den letzten Satz in der Beschreibung



> Hinweis: Um diesen Adapter 100%ig dicht zu bekommen empfehlen wir Ihnen das Teflonband.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2010)

*kleines Update*

Hi!

@DerDom: Jaaa - wer lesen kann......

So, ein kleines Updat(chen):


seit Sonntag Abend läuft die Pumpe; alles soweit dicht
derzeit läuft die Pumpe mit 14V bei 1,04A - als Belastungstest
Morgen Vormittag baue ich noch 'ne Kleinigkeit um: der Befüllanschluss kommt nach draußen.
Der Befüllanschluss hat sich an der Stelle in soweit nicht bewährt, als das Wasser nicht gut einlief: direktes Einfüllen - durch den abgenommenen Deckel - in den AGB erwies sich als wirkungsvoller und einfacher.
Daher setze ich den Befüllanschluss jetzt mal nach außen an den 'Rücklauf' vom Radiator - also direkt vor den AGB.

Bringt das auch nix, versuche ich es mal am noch freien Anschluss am AGB unten.
Leider habe ich im AGB-Deckel keinen Anschluss, an den ich einen Fillport anschließen könnte.

Dabei wechsele ich auch gleich das Wasser - zum Testen und Spülen habe ich reines D-Wasser genommen; jetzt kommt wieder welches mit InnoProtect rein - und dann kommt der spannende Moment: einschalten!

Mal sehen, ob ich das morgen Vormittag noch schaffe.

Zum Wochenende gibt's dann wieder 'ne Auswertung mit Tips.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr schön,
freue mich auf´s Update.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die Verschlauchung sieht Klasse aus....

Das ist wirklich mal was anderes...

Ich befülle meine Wakü auch immer über den AGB ist einfacher finde ich...

Mach weiter so....das sieht Super aus 

UND DIE BILDER NICHT VERGESSEN 

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Keine Angst - kommen noch ein paar.
Eines habe ich auch mal vom 'kleinen Kreislauf' gemacht, mit dem ich die Geschichte am DFM getestet hatte.

Muss erstmal zur Arbeit schliddern - hat schon wieder Schnee......

Nächster Umbau - in frühestens (hängt am Geld) in ca. 2 Wochen - wird dann wohl auf silberne Tüllen und Verschlauchung möglichst ohne Winkel - also durchflussoptimiert - sein.
Der Durchfluss reicht zwar aus - meine Temps sind ja in Ordnung - aber dann habe ich mal einen guten Vergleich aus der Praxis heraus.

Als Schlauch denke ich dabei an den Tygon klar 15,9/11mm - in der Hoffnung, dass der mit den 10mm-PS-Tüllen geht.
Mal sehen, wie sich der fette Schlauch in dem kleinen Gehäuse macht - auf jedem Fall sollte ich weniger Probleme beim Verlegen haben als beim 13/10er.

Vielleicht versuche ich dann auch mal 'ne Farbe - diese vielleicht: die bietet - laut Hersteller - auch Korrosionsschutz.
Ich will ein kräftiges Rot haben, so wie hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen reift auch ein Konzept für meinen geplantes High-End-Projekt.

Im wesentlichen steht es fest: Gehäuse, CPU (i7-920 - erstmal) Board (EVGA SLI LE)  - so kein Neues herauskommt, das mir dann auch Sata-3 und USB-3 bei gutem Aussehen bietet - stehen fest und die Farben kristallisieren sich auch heraus.
Was noch nicht feststeht, ist, ob ich nur interne Radis benutze oder doch einen externen Mora nehme.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die Feser Farben sind recht gut....

Aber das Rot auf dem Bild ist selbst gemischt....Korrosionschutz plus UV Zusatz.....

So kräftiges Rot kann man nicht fertig kaufen...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

So, noch mal ein Mini-Update - mehr schaffe ich heute nicht.
         (Die - angeblich so liebe - Arbeit: gestern spät und heute früh bis nach 10 gepennt - was hat mir NobLorRos da für'n Kaffe geschickt?
Wohl die Reste von dem, den Kero jetzt hat, wie?
Kastrierten Kaffee - ohne Koffein!
Bäähh!

Immerhin habe ich die kleinen Umbauten erledigt und das Wasser gewechselt.
Pumpe läuft mal mit Überlast: 14,3V; 1,01A.
Das hält die mal 'ne Weile aus - spätestens um 13 Uhr ist Ende, dann geht's wieder raus.

Die Füllkonstruktion hat sich so besser bewährt; das beste wäre aber wohl ein Anschluß direkt oben am Deckel vom AGB.

Ich muss mal sehen, dass ich mir einen Gewindeschneider für G1/4 besorgen kann, dass ich in den Deckel von meinem AGB noch einen Anschluss mache.

Schauen wir mal.

Im nächsten Post fange ich mal eine 'To-Do-Liste' für den nächsten Umbau an.

Die Editiere ich dann weitergehend.
Eure Meinungen dazu sind natürlich erwünscht.

Ein Problem stellt sich mir aber noch:
Ich bin bezüglich Durchflussmesser ein wenig ratlos.
Der hier, den ich habe, ist aus Plastik und die Gewinde leiern aus.
Bei dem von Aquacomputer bin mich mir nicht sicher, ob der nicht auch Plastikgewinde hat, die über kurz oder lang ausleiern.

Nun gibt es ja den hier aus Messing.
Aber: der gibt (mit Düse) erst ab 30l/Stunde korrekte Werte 
Ich habe aber öfters drunter - was mir auch reicht.

Wie ist es mit dem hier?
Kann mir da einer was zu sagen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Februar 2010)

*To-Do-Liste Umbau 2*

Hi!

So, hier mal die Liste für den Umbau im Februar/März.
Die dazu gekommenen Änderungen kennzeichne ich jeweils mit "**1*", "**2*" usw.


Verschlauchung: herkömmlich, möglichst kurze Wege
Schlauch: Tygon 15,9*11mm
Anschlüsse: silberne Tüllen
Winkel etc: möglichst ohne
Schottdurchführungen: unten im Boden vom Rechner - da müssen dann doch wieder zwei 90°-Winkel unten dran
Aquadrive: kommt wieder oben in den 5,25"-Schacht - **1:*  ist da unten im Wege und unheimlich schwer sauber auszurichten.
Pumpe: 'Podest' wieder einbauen, Pumpe da drauf - doppelt entkoppelt
'Fillport': wenn's geht oben an den AGB
getrennte Entlüftung an höchster Stelle (oben hinter dem 5,25"-Schacht)
Platz für anderen Filter (der neue von Aquacomputer) und DFM lassen - **1:* wann der Filter kommt, wird die Kasse bestimmen.
**1:* Der derzeitige Filter kommt solange extern im Bereich der Schnellkupplungen hin - da kann ich ihn später einfach abnehmen.
**1:* Grafikkarte (Palit 4870): Slotblech auf Ein-Slot-Breite kürzen - den Sub-D-Anschluss brauch' ich eh' nicht.

So, mal sehen, was noch kommt oder entfällt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Na, da können wir ja demnächst auf viel Futter hoffen.
Zum DFM kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe noch keine Erfahrung damit.

Dann erst mal gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Die Durchfluss Sensoren sind alles drei Markenprodukte, da kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen...

Aus Optischen Gründen würde ich den von Aquacomputer nehmen oder den von Innovatek....

Wobei ich persöhnlich Aquacomputer vorziehen würde....

Mfg


----------



## Timmynator (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Der Filter ist mal echt gut durchdacht mit den Sperrhähnen und dem Fensterchen zum Überprüfen des Verschmutzungsgrades. 
Was den DFM angeht, würde ich sagen, dass dir außer dem von Innovatek kaum eine andere Wahl bleibt, wenn du regelmäßig unter 30l/h liegst. Da würde der von Aquacomputer (vom Aussehen definitiv mein Favorit) unzuverlässige Werte liefern, beim GMR Messing wird es sich wohl ähnlich verhalten. 
Für die DFM mit Plastikgewinde wäre eine Lösung zwei Schlauchanschlüsse zu "opfern" und mit LocTite einzukleben bzw mit Teflonband abzudichten (klappt bei Druckluft, warum also nicht auch bei Wasser  ).

€dit: Ich habe eigentlich keine Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen, das sind meine Überlegungen, die auf den reinen Durchflusszahlen und ein paar anderen Überlegungen basieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

timmy: Du bringst mich da auf was - warum 'saniere' ich nicht einfach mal den vorhandenen DFM auf die Art?
Zwei Tüllen - wegen der Flexibilität (kann ich auch 16/10er Schlauch nehmen, was bei Schraubanschlüssen nicht geht) dürften Tüllen besser sein.

Wenn ich demnächst Umbaue, habe ich auch wieder etwas mehr Platz - unten auf dem 'Podest' - wo ich den DFM notfalls verstecken kann.
Oder er kommt in einen 5,25"-Schacht hinter das Aquaero, unter die 5,25"er Schächte hinter die (geplanten) Vandalismustaster).

Ich seh's schon kommen: das gibt wieder etliches zum Probieren - viel Schrauberei und Fotos.
Na, dafür sind wa hier, ne woar?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Du kennst meine Antwort...

*HER MIT DEN FOTOS...*

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dem muss ich ja wohl nichts mehr hinzufügen.

*Gib´s uns!!*


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Februar 2010)

*Zweite Inbetriebnahme - kurzes Update*

Hi!

Fotos mache ich noch - da habe ich ein eigenartiges Phänomen beobachtet.

Also: 
*Erster Versuch:* _Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep._
Ich gucke auf den Monitor: kein Bild!?!
Ich seh' auf den HDMI-Umschalter: nur ein Kabel dran!
Na toll - da kann es ja kein Bild haben.
Aber: warum Piept's?

Na ja - Kabel gesucht (hing unter dem Schreibtisch, aber wofür habe ich 'ne Unterschreibtischbeleuchtung!), hochgefummelt - ist allein auch kein Spaß - und angeschlossen.

*Zweiter Versuch:* 
Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep-Piieep.
Ich gucke auf den Monitor: rote Schrift: (Übersetzung) "kann kein Bild darstellen, weil zusätzliche PCI-E-Anschlüsse an der Grafikkarte nicht installiert"
?!?!?

Stimmt: da war was: die hatte ich abgemacht, um an die Schläuche besser dran zu kommen.

Na Toll!

Auschalten, Kabel anstecken - waren ja nur beiseite gebogen - EINSCHALTEN!

*dritter Versuch:*
Ich komme nicht in's Bios, er reagiert auch nicht auf meine Tastatur- und Mauseingaben.
Man sollte den Maus-/Tasturumschalter auch mal _umschalten_.....

Und - siehe da - er läuft!

Hat zwar 'nen Haufen Treiber neu installiert - USB-Kabel anders herum wie vorher - und auch mein Kasperksy Mault: "Datenbanken stark veraltet (30.01.)"
Aber: er läuft.

Ich sehe in die Aquasuite: drei Sensoren vertauscht - kein Problem.
Aber: vom vierten: kein Signal!

Kabel überprüft, an anderen Anschluss angesteckt: kein Signal.

Na ja - ist ja nur 

der Sensor für Wassertemperatur (Auslass)
Den brauche ich für die Regelung der Pumpe und die Leistungsmessung
derjenige, an den ich überhaupt nicht herankomme
und nagelneu

Shit happens!
Wofür kaufe ich neue Sensoren, wenn die's auch nicht tun?

Na ja- ich habe ja noch diesen Sensor, der im T-Stück drinne war.
Und nun das Spaßige: 
Ich habe ja - hat noch keiner gemerkt - einen Wechsel in der Schlauchfarbe:
Der Schlauch am Auslass vom Heatkiller ist _weiß_, der Schlauch, der zur Schottdurchführung geht, _schwarz_.

Als ob ich's geahnt hätte, habe ich an der Stelle keine Winkelverschraubung, sondern ein T-Stück mit einem Blindstopfen eingebaut gehabt!
War also ganz einfach: Blindstopfen raus, Temperatursensor rein, fertig.
Den defekten Inlinesensor baue ich erst beim nächsten Umbau aus.


Der Durchfluss ist insgesamt _besser_ geworden: bei gleicher Pumpenleistung - Minimalleistung, 42%; knappe 1300U/Min - habe ich jetzt 31L/Std statt vorher 28.
Und das, obwohl ich vorher weniger Winkel (insgesamt 13) als jetzt (14*90° & 14*45° Plus die drei Verteiler) hatte.


So, für mehr reicht die Zeit nicht: ich habe in weniger als zwei Stunden Dienstbeginn und noch nicht mal Essen gekocht.

Das ungewöhnliche Phänomen beschreibe ich Euch dann später.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ist schon enorm, was die Art der Verschlauchung aus macht.
Dann lass es dir schmecken, bin gespannt, was noch so kommt.
Das mit dem Sensor ist aber schon sehr ärgerlich. Hast du mal versucht den Sensor anders herum anzuschließen?
Irgendwo hatte ich mal was gelesen, das der Sensor nicht ging, weil die Kabel anders als in
der Beschreibung angeklemmt werden müssen. Weiß leider nicht mehr wo es war.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ja - mit den Schläuchen bin ich auch etwas überrascht.
Auch, wenn es nur wenige % sind.
Mal sehen, wie es mit der nächsten Variante - fast ohne Winkelanschlüsse - wird.

Hhmmm - sollte eigentlich passiert sein: Der Eumel hat einen Stecker, der so und anders herum passt - probier' ich mal heute Abend.


Grüße

Jochen
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wenn du vom Sensor ein Datenblatt hast, vergleiche mal die Pinbelegung mit der vom Aquaero.
Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Februar 2010)

*Fertig - bis zum nächsten Umbau ........... kommende Woche*

Hi!

So, ein paar Bildchen sind am Hochladen; die Auswertung will ich dann auch mal machen - vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja mit meinen Erfahrungen und Tipps was anfangen.

Auch diese Sache mit dem Phänomen kläre ich mal auf.
Ich hatte ja berichtet, dass der DFM undicht war und ich das dann getestet habe - im "kleinen Kreislauf".
Das sah so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur die benötigten Anschlüsse angeschraubt, Pumpe und AGB in den Kreislauf und den Kugelhahn.
Den benutzte ich, um einen höheren Widerstand im Kreislauf zu generieren, damit ich so die Dichtigkeit testen konnte.

So sieht der Rechner im Moment aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment habe ich nur das eine Bild - ich mach' noch mal ein paar - aber wohl erst am Wochenende.
So, nun zu dem *Phänomen:* ich muss hier ein paar Geister haben, die meine Schläuche verwurschteln.

An zwei Stellen haben die sich nämlich verändert.

Einmal oben der Schlauch von Ausgang des Heatkillers zum T-Stück hinter dem 5,25"-Schacht.
Der sah ursprünglich so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild ist nicht so toll, da ich nur eine Ausschnittvergrößerung habe.

Nachdem ich gestern den Rechner angeworfen hatte und auch mal ein wenig geheizt habe - Wassertemp bis 37° - sah ich dann, dass der Schlauch plötzlich verdreht und flachgerückt aussah.
Das ging dann mit der Abkühlung etwas zurück, aber nicht ganz; sieht nun so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is a bissl schlecht erkennbar; ist etwas schlecht zu fotografieren, weil der weiße Schlauch nur wenig Kontrast bringt - das kriegt die Kamera nicht wirklich gut hin.

Unten ist es der Schlauch von der Schottdurchführung zum AGB, also der Einlass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist leider wieder nur 'ne Vergrößerung.

Jetzt sieht er so aus - ist leider nur schlecht erkennbar und sah zwischendurch schon schlimmer aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant ist, dass es den wärmsten (Ausgang Heatkiller) und den kältesten (Schottdurchführung = Radi Auslass zum AGB) Schlauch betrifft.
Einen negativen Effekt auf den Wasserdurchfluss scheint es nicht zu haben: Die Werte sind gleich geblieben.

So, nun mal zur *Auswertung*:

die Idee, das Aquadrive und Aquaero unten in den ehemaligen Festplattenwechselkäfig einzubauen, hat sich nicht bewährt: es ist sehr schwer - Fotos folgen noch - die Teile zur Front sauber auszurichten.
Wenn ich das Aquadrive fest einbaue - so dass die Position zur Frontblende stimmt - übertragen sich Vibrationen.
Baue ich es mit Schwingungsdämpfern ein, ist es sehr wackelig, so dass schon die Schläuche es bewegen und mir die Ausrichtung zur Front vermiesen.
Und die Masterkleer-Schläuche sind ausgemacht weich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die *90° und 45°-Winkeladapter* haben sich unterschiedlich bewährt:
diese Winkeladapter sind sehr leicht einsetzbar, auch unter beengten Verhältnissen.
Sie lassen sich auch noch drehen, wenn sie fest angezogen sind.
Hier nochmal ein Bild mit beiden Winkeladaptern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im grünen Kreis der oben erwähnte, im roten Rechteck zwei Stück von dem nachfolgend erwähnten.
Diese hier - ich habe die G1/4-Variante davon - sind da schon schwerer einsetzbar; außerdem lassen sie sich nicht mehr drehen, wenn sie fest angezogen sind.
Außerdem ist das Einsetzen der (weißen) Dichtringe zu beachten.
von denen hier rate ich ab: einen habe ich beim Einsetzen der Tülle abgerissen, sie kippeln und sind wohl kaum dicht zu bekommen.
Da ist mir das Risiko einfach zu groß.
bei denen hier ist es manchmal - vor allem unter beengten Verhältnissen - schwierig, den aufgeschraubten Anschluss bzw. die Tülle fest anzuziehen - sie drehen sich mit.
Trotzdem sind sie meiner Meinung nach recht vorteilhaft, so dass ich sie weiter verwenden werde.

Bei den *Winkelanschlüssen* ist auch einiges aufgefallen:
diese hier haben einen guten Durchfluss - keine wesentliche Verengung - und bieten mir einige Möglichkeiten, die Schlauchführung zu beeinflussen.
Aber: sie lassen sich mit der Hand schwer festziehen: mir ist es mehrfach passiert, dass sie sich beim Verlegen des Schlauches plötzlich wieder mitdrehten.
Also: Obacht!
Diese 90°- und 45°-Anschlüsse sind insgesamt etwas schwer-gängig; das kann aber ausgenutzt werden, um die Schlauchposition zu beeinflussen.
Vom Aussehen her - na ja: Geschmackssache.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese 90°-Anschlüsse sind an sich sehr gut, mit der Hand auch manchmal etwas schwer festzuziehen - oder ich bin zu Pingelig dabei.
Mit der Zange hat's dann aber - wie bei vielen Anschlüssen -  leicht die Beschichtung zerkratzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schreibe zum Material am Wochenende noch ein wenig mehr.

*Screenshot:*
So, und hier noch mal ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich schon die Lüfter auf dem Mora abgeklemmt habe und seit über 
einer Stunde Prime und Furmark laufen, bekomme ich den Rechner nicht heiß!
Die CPU-Temps liegen bei 52, 55, 57,59° (Kerne) bzw 46° (Spreader), die Grafikkarte hat auf der GPU 46°, die Graka-Speicher haben 60° und die Shader 54°.
Das Wasser hat 35,7 bzw. 37,6° obwohl die Lüfter auf dem Mora 2 abgeklemmt sind und nicht laufen.
Interessant die Temperatur auf dem Mora 2 (ich habe einen Fühler in die Lamellen gesteckt): 36,2° - also entsprechend der mittleren Wassertemperatur.

Die Pumpe läuft mit nicht mal der halben Drehzahl.
Wenn ich nun die Lüfter wieder anklemme, habe ich die Wassertemperatur innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder auf ~30° (Raumtemperatur: 20,5°) herunter.

Anders ausgedrückt: die Leistung vom Mora ist einfach Super!

So, für mehr fehlt mir erstmal die Zeit: die Arbeit ruft - und ich kann das Geschrei nicht ab.

Bis heute Abend!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Weißt du was?
Ich lad dich auf einen Kaffee oder zwei ein und du amchst meinen PC? 

Mach weiter so


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Sehr schöne Bilder und ein guter Bericht zu den Teilen. 
Mach weiter so, finde es sehr interessant.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

@Killer: wenn das nicht zu weit weg ist: kein Thema!


----------



## The Killer for Two (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Ähm.... ähm.... nähe München 
denke ist nicht zu weit weg wenn man ein Flugzeug hat 

PS: vllt sind ja einfach die Temp-sensoren im hintern


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Februar 2010)

*Noch ein Screen*

Hi!

So, nachdem ich die Regelung in der Aquasuite wieder normal eingestellt habe, haben sich die Temps innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder normalisiert - obwohl Prime und Furmark immer noch liefen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann sich sehen lassen.

@Killer: welche Tempsenoren meinst Du?
Die hohen Temps waren beabsichtigt: ich hatte die Regelung in der Aquasuite vertstellt, um die Sache mit den Schläuchen noch mal zu testen.
Ich _wollte_ das Wasser auf 40° haben - hab's aber _nicht_ hinbekommen!
So, nu muss ich aber.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## The Killer for Two (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

die von Aqua-dingens


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hammer sieht das aus...RESPEKT 

Ich denke das der Schlau etwas drehspannung hat....mach die Verschraubung mal los und dreh den Schlauch etwas....dann sollte das verschwinden....

Zu den Aquadrive...
Warum entfernst Du denn nicht die Abschlussblenden und machst das orginal Gitter vom Gehäuse rein ??? Dann sehe es Sauber aus von der Optik....


Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Evtl. sind die Schläuche auch etwas aufgebläht, könnte vom Erwärmen kommen.


----------



## Zeimean (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



> Hammer sieht das aus...RESPEKT


kann ich nur zustimmen!
Jetzt will hier jemeand mal hohe Temps und dann geht das nicht.
Ist doch schon mal ein gutes Zeichen für dich, das du was richtig gutes machst.
Weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Danke Leute - das hilft, die Lohnabrechnung zu verdauen.
Ich überlege - nicht zum ersten Male - mir die Abzüge auszahlen zu lassen.....

Rossi: mit dem Aqaudrive wäre 'ne gute Variante.
Nur müsste ich das Podest wieder einbauen - da sind die Halter von der Tür dran.
Da käme das Aquadrive einen cm nach hinten - und den habe ich _aktuell_ nicht.
_Aktuell_ - mit dem nächsten Umbau kann ich das ändern - die Idee ist gut!

Ich will mit dem nächsten Umbau sowieso was mit der Pumpenaufhängung probieren, da kann ich die Pumpe entsprechend versetzen.

Mit den Temps: der Mora schlägt halt alle Hoffnungen - ich muss den wohl mal in eine dicke Jacke packen oder auf die voll aufgedrehte Heizung stellen, damit es mal warm wird......
Andere Möglichkeit: einfach die Schnellkupplungen anders verbinden und den Mora auskoppeln...........

Ich kann den nur Empfehlen - was mir die Gehäusewahl für mein High-End-Projekt leider erschwert.

Aber dennoch: mein Hoffnungen, die ich in die Wakü gesetzt habe, haben sich weitgehend erfüllt - die Befürchtungen nur teilweise (bis jetzt...)
*
Hoffnungen:*

Ruhe im Rechner
viel Spaß und Beschäftigung beim Schrauben
noch mehr Spaß - hier im Forum

*Befürchtungen:*

kostet - und das nicht zu knapp
Das hat sich - leider - bewahrheitet.
Aber: welches Hobby ist denn heutzutage billig?
Wasserschaden
Den hatte ich noch nicht.

Also: es geht weiter - soweit die Kasse mich lässt.

*Fazit:* ich kann die Wakü jedem, der handwerklich auch nur halbwegs begabt ist, nur empfehlen!

Sooo viel handwerkliches Geschick braucht's nur auch wieder nicht.

Heute mach' ich nix mehr: ich bin etwas geschafft von Arbeit - Scheißwetter!Aber: soviel wir jetzt über den Schnee jammern - im nächsten Winter, wenn es 10 Wochen lang jeden Tag nur regnet - dann maulen wir: "letzten Winter hatten wir so schön Schnee - diesen Winter nur dieses Mistwetter!"​Außerdem: ich habe mir den Job ausgesucht - kneifen ist da nicht.
Frische Luft ist gesund!

Grüße

Jochen


Und noch mal Hi!

Es kommt ein *Edit* geschrieben...........

nachdem ich so beim Stöbern auf dieses Bild gestoßen bin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe ich mir überlegt, die Art der Pumpenaufhängung/Entkopplung beim nächsten Umbau mal mit auszuprobieren.
Dabei: Danke Digger für die Anregung!

Außerdem hat mir Rossi da eine Anregung gegeben, die ich auch mit umsetzen will.

Das bedeutet, der nächste Umbau - der aus finanziellen Gründen kleiner ausfallen muss, als ich möchte - wird vsl. so aussehen:


Schläuche: Tygon 16/10er klar; Wasser Feser one rot.
Schottdurchführungen: im Boden
Anschlüsse: Tüllen, möglichst keine Winkel oder Winkeladapter.
Aquadrive: etwas weiter innen, evtl. mit anderer Abstützung - da probiere ich noch mal was
Muss nur mal sehen, welche Wandstärke die Kühlkörper von Aquadrive haben - ich will da ein kurzes Gewinde rein schneiden.
Pumpe: etwas weiter zum Netzteil hin, aber schwebend
AGB: über oder vor die Grafikkarte - evtl. mit einer senkrechten Streben aufgehangen
Grafikkarte: auf Ein-Slot umbauen (VGA-Anschluss entfällt)
DFM und Filter: unterhalb des 5,25"-Schachtes; Umrüstung auf andere - siehe oben - vorgesehen.
Verkleidungen: evtl. bekommt der 5,25"-Schacht eine Verkleidung - ich hatte bei dem Wetter bisher keine Meinung, mit dem Fahrrad durch die ganze Stadt zum Obi zu fahren - und eine Midplate ist auch noch vorgesehen.
Wobei ich dafür evtl. auch meine alte Seitenwand zersägen könnte.....
Mal sehen, was letztlich von wird.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Kerl, das ist ja Wahnsinn, was du hier treibst.
Die können ja bald eine eigene Rubrik für deine Versuche einführen.
Finde es aber gut, das du alle Varianten testest und dazu noch so ausführlich beschreibst.
So manch einer kann sich hier dann die passenden Sachen raus suchen und für sich selber
übernehmen.
Wenn ich dann Mitte/ Ende des Jahres auf eine WaKü umsteige, werde ich mir bestimmt einige
der Sachen wieder ansehen.
Mach weiter so, so langsam wird aus dir noch eine richtige Wasserratte.


----------



## herethic (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Irgendwie sieht dein AGB immer leer aus...

Naja die weißen Schläuchen haben auf jeden Fall Style,obwohl die blauen auch schön schick waren

BTW: Ich glaube wenn du "richtiges"Wakü-Wasser benutzt und kein destiliertes Wasser musst du keine Angst vor korosionsschäden haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

Thrian: ich habe 'richtiges' Wakü-Wasser: ist 1:3 mit Inno-Protect gemischt.
Das geplante Feser one hat auch Korro-Schutz-Eigenschaften.

Das D-Wasser nehme ich nur zum spülen.

Wenn die Wakü läuft, sieht der AGB nicht mehr so leer aus - nach einer Weile beschlägt der obere Teil, wo kein Wasser ist.
Muss das nur mal ablichten......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Uuups- das war zu viel - nochmal!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da läuft der Rechner schon wieder ein paar Stunden - allerdings im Idle-Betrieb.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Es ist nicht unbedingt eines der lustigsten Tagebücher, 
aber es ist definitiv eines der interessantesten und lehrreichsten Tagebücher, das Du hier realisierst.

Alleine aus den letzten paar Seiten könnte man schon haufenweise Tests und How-Tos extrahieren - ich bin wie immer begeistert von dem, was Du da machst!

Zum Schlauchproblem: 
Am ehesten glaube ich was Rossi schreibt, probier einfach mal ob es weggeht wenn Du den Schlauch entspannst.
Ansonsten tippe ich da auf einen Materialfehler, eigentlich sollten sich die Schläuche nicht verformen (so weit ich das weiß ^^)

Grüße, der begeisterte godtake


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Huhu Schienenbruch! Sieht richtig gut aus der PC mittlerweile!


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Februar 2010)

*Stand: 14.02.2010 - Bilder*

Hi!

So, ich hab' mich jetzt mal 'ne Weile mit meiner Knippskiste auseinander gesetzt.
Natürlich waren mittendrin wieder mal die Akkus 'runter.
Und die Reserveakkus - direkt aus'm Ladegerät - wollten auch nicht.
Anmerkung: Wozu stecken die -Dinger im - angeblich intelligenten Ladegerät, wenn sie dann doch leer sind?!?!?​Na-Ja.
Hab' trotzdem ein paar Bilder hinbekommen - so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht; muss mich mal im entsprechenden Unterforum umsehen......

So, nun noch ein wenig *Auswertung*:

*Ablassvorbereitung:*
Die hat sich sehr bewährt: ich kann jederzeit ohne Problem das Wasser ganz oder teilweise ablassen - allerdings geht es wesentlich besser, wenn an anderer Stelle - am besten ganz oben - eine Belüftungsmöglichkeit geschaffen wird.
Also baue ich noch entsprechend einen weiteres T-Stück mit Kugelhahn zu Belüften ein.
Hier nochmal der Kugelhahn - das T-Stück dazu habe ich so versteckt in der absolut hinter-letzten Ecke eingebaut, dass ich es nicht Fotografiert bekomme - und links vom Kugelhahn ein 90°-Winkelstück.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Winkelstück ist einfach auf ein Loch im Boden gesetzt und von außen ein 90°-Winkelstück drauf geschraubt; einen zusätzlichen Dichtungsring oben zwischen Bodenblech und Winkelstück, fertig.
Von unten sieht's dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich's nicht brauche, schraube ich die Tüllen mit dem Schlauch ab und einfach einen Verschluss drauf.
Hier nochmal die beiden Sorten 90°-Winkel, die ich habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der im grünen Kreis lässt sich leichter einsetzen und dreht sich auch noch, wenn er fest angeschraubt ist.
Der im roten Rechtecke lässt sich schwerer einsetzen und dreht sich angezogen nicht mehr.
Das ist bsp. von Bedeutung, wenn - wie bei mir - der Rechner auf Rollen steht und mit den 90°-Winkeln die Verbindung zum externen Radi hergestellt wird.

Ein paar Detailaufnahmen hab' ich auch noch mal gemacht.

die rechte Seite sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äääähmmmm......
OK: Das Kabelmanagement bezeichnen wir jetzt mal vornehm als 'rudimentär', einverstanden?
Wer will, kann auch sagen: "Nicht vorhanden" oder "grauenhaft".

Von vorne sieht's so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass da 'ne Lochblende drin ist, hat einen einfachen Grund: von den anderen - die ganz klar besser aussehen - habe ich keine mehr.
Muss mal im Office-PC den Kartenleser versetzen; dann kriege ich eine frei.

Der untere Teil ist nicht so toll; das entfällt auch wieder - Rossi hat mir da eine gute Möglichkeit aufgezeigt.

Unten ist ein gutes Stichwort: hier mal die Pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben ist dann der Kugelhahn der Ablassvorbereitung, deren T-Stück hinter der Pumpe eingebaut ist; der (orange) Schlauch geht unter der Pumpe durch - die Winkel sind diese Standard-Adapter, um eine 3,5"-Hdd in einen 5,25"-Schacht einzubauen, dazwischen die Gummiteile von Hhd-Entkopplern eingebaut.
Bringt tatsächlich einiges: die Vibrationen der Pumpe sind bis zu den Gummiteilen deutlich spürbar, darunter nicht mehr.

Dann kommt nach links der Kugelhahn der Ablassvorbereitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über dem Netzteil habe ich ein Slotblech eingebaut, in das ich zwei Schottdurchführungen geschraubt habe,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit das geht, musste ich den Gehäusesteg zwischen den beiden Slotöffnungen wegsägen.
Direkt an den Schottdurchführungen sind die beiden Inlinetemperatursensoren eingebaut; der Defekte ist der hintere - der zerkratze Vordere tut's einwandfrei.

Rechts daneben ist die Southbridge ein wenig versteckt eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darüber die Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ist tatsächlich verbogen; um das zu beheben, müsste ich eine Aufhängung oder Querstrebe einbauen - was evtl. auch kommt.
Dürfte am Gewicht des Kühler liegen - weitergehende Probleme habe ich nicht festgestellt.

Hier die beiden Anschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe verschiedene Variationen ausprobiert: so lassen sich die Schläuche am besten zu den nächsten Anschlüssen führen.
Da der Grafikkartenkühler keine dezidierte Flussrichtung hat, kann man dort beliebig wechseln.

Problem:
Anschlüsse oder Adapter mit langen Gewinden können so weit in den Kupferkörper reichen, dass sie direkt auf dem Plexi-Deckel aufsetzen, was den Wasserfluss 'ein wenig' stört - im Extremfall kann der Deckel sogar weggedrückt und dabei zerstört werden!
Da muss dann also ein Distanzring zwischen - hatte ich bei der ersten Variante drin.

Über der Grafikkarte sitzt die Northbridge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist auf dem linken Anschluss eine Verlängerung aufgesetzt, damit der 45°-Winkel über den Rechten passt.

Und ganz oben dann der Heatkiller und die Spannungswandler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, es geht jetzt mal nicht um das sog. Kabelmanagement (dieses 'Management' bekommt auch garantiert _keine_ Millionenboni!)
In den roten Kreisen sind die Verschlussschrauben zu sehen, mit denen ich die Verteiler befestigt habe.
Das sieht ja von vorne so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kommen die 'Verteiler' so optisch gar nicht gut 'rüber: sie sind zu versteckt.
Hier noch mal ein Bild ohne die Kabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe da jeweils ein Loch gebohrt, von vorne ('Verteilerseite') einen Dichtungsring drauf und fertig - dachte ich.

Das Ganze dann _dicht_ zu bekommen, war ein Thema für sich - vor allem, weil ich da von vorne sehr schlecht dran komme.

In der nächsten Variante komme ich ohne die 'Verteiler' hin.
Ich will da aber noch mal was anderes probieren.
Ich meine nämlich, die Dinger haben einen geringeren Durchflusswiderstand als andere Winkel: sie haben ein recht große Bohrung ohne Einengungen.
Wird aber ein weiterer Versuch - und wenn ich einfach mal etwas Schlauch und ein paar Tüllen nehme, das einfach in den Kreislauf einschleife und die Werte auslese.

Inzwischen habe ich auch nochmal nachgesehen und herausgefunden, von wem ich die Idee gemaust habe: Paktai: Deine Idee hat was!
Paktai hat es in seinem Rechner hier mal erwogen und dabei dieses Bild verlinkt.
Kommt bei mir nicht so gut, weil die 'Verteiler' zwischen AGB und Laufwerksschacht eingeklemmt und daher nicht kaum sichtbar sind.

Versuch' ich vielleicht später - mit 'nem größeren Gehäuse - nochmal.
*Anschlüsse vom Mainboard* verlängern:

Und noch mal ein kleiner Trick, den ich nur empfehlen kann: die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard (Power- und Resttaster, Power- und Hdd-LED) verlängern.
Ich war es einfach leid, da immer zwischen den ganzen Kabeln - und ja jetzt auch Schläuchen - hindurch die kleinen Stecker drauf zu fummeln, nur um dann wieder einen umdrehen zu müssen, weil die LED nicht geht.

Ich habe dann einfach ein Flachbandkabel genommen - es geht aber auch beinahe jedes andere Kabel - und da passende Buchsen drauf gelötet und die auf das Mainboard gesteckt.
 Schrumpfschlauch drüber, und am anderen Ende dann passende Stecker, an die ich dann die Anschlüsse vom Deckel (wie bei mir) oder der Front vom Gehäuse anstecken
 kann - fertig.

Arbeitsaufwand: 20 Minuten
Vorteile:

Wenn die LED's mal wieder nicht leuchten, weil falsch herum angesteckt, kann ich den Stecker einfach umdrehen, ohne in dem engen Gehäuse am Mainboard zu fummeln
Ich kann die Anschlüsse von Gehäuse einfacher Anstecken; das ermöglicht mir, den Deckel einfacher abzunehmen, wenn er im Wege ist.

Hier mal hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, das Kabelmanagement ist nicht besser geworden.....
Soweit das.

Hat da jemand Fragen oder möchte wer noch Detailbilder haben?

Dann meldet Euch: noch existiert der Rechner so!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Februar 2010)

*defekter Temperatursensor*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn du vom Sensor ein Datenblatt hast, vergleiche mal die Pinbelegung mit der vom Aquaero.
> Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


Hi!

Sorry Tobi: da habe ich weder ein Datenblatt bekommen, noch kann ich bei Aquacomputer eines finden.

Da der Eumel auch nur zwei Anschlüsse hat, gibt es auch nicht viel an Pinbelegung.

Ich teste den aber bei Gelegenheit noch einmal.


Ansonsten überlege ich, ob ich den Füllanschluss nicht an den zweiten Eingang der Pumpe führe.
Also von oben den AGB und von vorne den Füllanschluss - was haltet Ihr davon?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

uaaaah....du bist so absolut wahnsinnig...einfach irre.

Wieder einmal hast du absolut lehrreiche Posts verfasst. 
Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich keine Ahnung hab ob das technisch klappt...
falls es funktioniert wärs mal wieder etwas typisch Schienenbruchiges.

Aber: Das Durchbiegen der GraKa ist bedenklich - ziemlich bedenklich. Abstandshalter sind korrekt drin? Wenn dann würd ich da nachbessern, das mag die Karte auf Dauer sicher nicht.

Grüße, GT


----------



## NeroNobody (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Wow ich kann mich noch dran erinnern wo dein Projekt mal auf der main war, da hats mir ganz und gar nicht gefallen aber mittlerweile ist es einfach göttlich was du alles fabrizierst

Und eine Frage hab ich noch, möchtest du mich erahnen lassen wie viel du dafür ausgegeben hast


----------



## herethic (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Dienen die Schwämme als Dämmung oder als Schutz vor Wasser?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure Fragen*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die können ja bald eine eigene Rubrik für deine Versuche einführen.


Wär' glatt noch 'ne Idde - die ganzen Versuche mal zusammen zu fassen - ich werde die vielleicht mal im Inhaltsverzeichnis sammeln und verlinken.


h_tobi schrieb:


> Finde es aber gut, das du alle Varianten testest und dazu noch so ausführlich beschreibst.
> So manch einer kann sich hier dann die passenden Sachen raus suchen und für sich selber
> übernehmen.


Soll' mir recht sein - dafür mache ich das.


h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann Mitte/ Ende des Jahres auf eine WaKü umsteige, werde ich mir bestimmt einige
> der Sachen wieder ansehen.


Kannst auch gerne jederzeit Fragen - ich beantworte, was ich kann!
Gilt übrigens für alle: wer Fragen hat, Frage!



godtake schrieb:


> Wieder einmal hast du absolut lehrreiche Posts verfasst.


Danke!


godtake schrieb:


> Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, da ich keine Ahnung hab ob das technisch klappt...
> falls es funktioniert wärs mal wieder etwas typisch Schienenbruchiges.


Ausprobieren - dafür ist diese Wakü da!


godtake schrieb:


> Aber: Das Durchbiegen der GraKa ist bedenklich - ziemlich bedenklich. Abstandshalter sind korrekt drin? Wenn dann würd ich da nachbessern, das mag die Karte auf Dauer sicher nicht.


Die Frage nach den Abstandhaltern kann ich nicht beantworten - ich habe die Karte so gekauft.
Wenn ich die aber hochkant halte, ist sie gerade - also vermute ich, dass es tatsächlich am Gewicht des Kühler liegt.
Vielleicht nehme ich den Kühler mal ab und sehe nach, wenn ich den Rechner wieder zerlege.



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Wow ich kann mich noch dran erinnern wo dein Projekt mal auf der main war, da hats mir ganz und gar nicht gefallen aber mittlerweile ist es einfach göttlich was du alles fabrizierst


Danke - man lernt halt dazu - wofür _diese_ Wakü auch da ist.



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Und eine Frage hab ich noch, möchtest du mich erahnen lassen wie viel du dafür ausgegeben hast


Ui - gute Frage.
Insgesamt? So etwa 1800-1900€
Lässt sich halbwegs sagen (ich habe auch für den Office-PC ein wenig gekauft):


'allgemeine' Hardware (Gehäuse, CPU, Ram, NT, DVD-Brenner, Ssd, Lüfter usw.): rund 800€
Grafikkarte 4870 mit 1GB und Wasserkühler (gebraucht) ~170€
zwei Bestellungen bei A-C-Shop: rund 450€
darunter das Aquaero mit AF-Display und Powerbooster mit allein schon 156€, Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Kleinkram und - ganz wichtig - InnoProtect.
Gebraucht gekauft im MP - Anschlüsse, Schlauch, Kleinkram und der Mora 2 Pro (150€): rund 400-450€



thrian schrieb:


> Dienen die Schwämme als Dämmung oder als Schutz vor Wasser?


Ausschließlich zur Schwingungsdämmung - nennt sich Shoggy-Sandwich und kann entweder als Bausatz gekauft oder im Baumarkt die Teile besorgt werden - meins war bei der Pumpe mit bei.
Ich glaube nicht, dass das viel aufsaugen würde, hab's aber nicht ausprobiert.

Übrigens: das Shoggy sind nur der orange Teil und die beiden darüber bzw. drunter - die anderen sind von mir auf Arbeit - da wird das Zeug benutzt, damit Stahl'bleche' während des Transportes nicht verrutschen. Diese 'Bleche' sind teilweise 5*10cm dick und wiegen schon mal so um die 30 Tonnen......
Besser, wenn sowas nicht in's rutschen kommt - gibt viel Aua!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Da hast du ja wieder einen schönen Beitrag geschrieben.
Vor allem der Tipp mit den Anschlüssen für das Frontpanel finde ich gut. Werde das wohl
in meinen Mod einfließen lassen, mich stören die kleinen Stecker auch jedes mal. Habe für
den Fummelkram einfach zu große Patscher. 

Mach weiter so, freue mich schon auf neues Futter.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*

Hi!

so: Ankündigung:
Ich habe eben (10:10 Uhr) Prime95 und Furmark gestartet.
Furmark läuft im 'Extrem-Hitze-Modus' ich will mal die Wakü so richtig fordern und sehen, was der Mora so bringt - sozusagen als 'Alltags-Praxis-Extrem-Test'.

Die Einstellungen der Aquasuite sind normal - also diesmal versuche cih nicht, die Kiste als Heizung zu missbrauchen - und nun will ich mal sehen, wie die Werte nach einigen Stunden aussehen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Da bin ich ja mal auf´s Ergebnis gespannt, obwohl ich beim Mora mittlerweile keine großen
Überraschungen mehr erwarte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Hi!

so -kurzes Update:

Laing: 1440 U/Min
Durchfluss: 37,39L/Std
Temperatur kälteste (Einlass, nach Radi): 32,3°C
Temperatur wärmste (Auslass, vor Radi): 35,7°C
Temperatur Oberfläche Mora (unten Mitte): 33,6°C
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 1, 2 Lüfter): 600U/Min
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 2, 2 Lüfter): 940U/Min
Abgeführte Wärmeleistung: 150W
Zu hören ist so gut wie nix; selbst das leise Kratzen der Pumpe ist weg - muss wohl mal die Minimalleistung der Pumpe etwas erhöhen.
Das Lauteste derzeit: die Hdd's - trotz Aquadrive mit doppelter Entkopplung.

Furmark (extreme Burn-Modus) und Prime laufen jetzt zwei Stunden.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Na, das sind doch Traumwerte, hatte es nicht anders erwartet.
Da ist noch genug Spielraum für weitere Sachen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*Update - Bestellung*

Hi!


@tobi: ist ja schon alles gekühlt - bis auf den Ram.
nur: bisher ist nix groß übertaktet udn vor allem keine Spannungen erhöht - letzteres bringt ja erst mehr Wärme in den Rechner.

Mal kurzes Update:
Die Werte sind nahezu unverändert - spare ich mal (Nachher kommt ein Screenshot von).

Und ich habe bei A-C-Shop bestellt:

3m klaren Tygon 15,9/9,5mm
Feser Konzentrat rot und Korrosionsschutz dazu
2 Temperatursensoren
einen Zern-AGB
einen Aquacomputer-Filter

Das wird allerdings bis Mitte nächster Woche dauern, bis ich das habe.
_Der_ Umbau kommt dann erst im März.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*Ergebnis Leistungstest*

Hi!

Der Doppelpost ist Absicht: damit ich den Leistungstest und die Werte im Startpost verlinken kann.

Also: die Temperaturen und anderen Werte haben sich nicht mehr wesentlich geändert: trotz nur etwas mehr als halber Leistung der Laing und halber bzw. 2/3 Leistung der nur vier Lüfter auf dem Mora haben sich die Temperaturen nur um maximal 0,5°  geändert - ich habe den Test daher nach fünf Stunden beendet: was sich bis dahin nicht ergeben hat, kommt auch nicht mehr.

Insoweit noch mal die Werte:

Laing: 2160 U/Min
Durchfluss: 37,39L/Std
Temperatur kälteste (Einlass, nach Radi): 32,3°C
Temperatur wärmste (Auslass, vor Radi): 35,7°C
Temperatur Oberfläche Mora (unten Mitte): 33,6°C
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 1, 2 Lüfter): 600U/Min
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 2, 2 Lüfter): 940U/Min
Abgeführte Wärmeleistung: 150W
Einen Screenshot habe ich auch gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anmerkung: wie kriege ich das Bild nur klein als Anhang dran?
Hier nochmal der direkte Link
Auf dem Bild sind etwas andere Werte erkennbar - sie haben wie erwähnt etwas geschwankt:

Laing: 2150 U/Min
Durchfluss: 37,49L/Std
Temperatur kälteste (Einlass, nach Radi): 31,5°C
Temperatur wärmste (Auslass, vor Radi): 35,0°C
Temperatur Oberfläche Mora (unten Mitte): 33,2°C
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 1, 2 Lüfter): 611U/Min
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 2, 2 Lüfter): 958U/Min
 Mach aber nur recht wenig aus - und gewisse Meßungenauigkeiten hat's nun mal.

Insoweit bin ich zufrieden - und zuversichtlich, dass der Mora auch mit der High-End-Hardware klarkommt, die kommen soll.

Zumal ich bisher ja nur vier der neun Lüfterplätze vom Mora bestückt habe.
3D-Mark 06 und Vantage habe ich auch durchlaufen lassen.

3D-Mark 06: Gesamt - 15 574 3-D-Marks; SM2.0: 6221; SM3.0: 7475; CPU: 4350
Vantage: Gesamt: 10420; CPU: 11468; Grafik: 10111
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Die Temps sind Traumhaft...

Ich weiß gar nicht was Du noch verbessern willst ???

Es ist doch schon fast Perfekt...nur noch etwas aufräumen....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

... und natürlich noch bunt machen. 
Aber der Gute wird´s schon (hin) richten.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Du schreibst oben etwas von "Kreis 1" und "Kreis 2". Lässt der MoRa getrennte Kühlkreisläufe zu? Ich habe bei den Angaben auf die Schnelle nichts dazu gefunden. 

Und bei solch einer passiven Kühlleistung  muss man sich schon wirklich fragen, ob nicht die nächste Evolutionsstufe des eigenen PCs mit Wasser realisiert werden sollte...


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Hi!

@Timmy: nein,d as mit Kreis 1 und Kreis 2 bezieht sich auf die Lüfter - ich habe vier Lüfter (BeQuiet SilentWings) drauf, die ich in zwei Kreisen zusammen gefasst habe.
Bei Bedarf kann ich da dann jeweils vier Lüfter an die Kreise hängen.
Alle 8 oder 9 Lüfter an einen Anschluss des Aquaero war mir zu viel und die Verteilerbox am Mora ist 'auf Zuwachs' gebaut worden.
Sorry: habe vom Mora keine passenden Fotos - die reiche ich aber nach, wenn ich ihn wieder abnehme.


Aufräumen - sicher: Das Kabelmanagement bekommt nicht umsonst keinen Bonus....
Sleeven steht auch noch dieses Jahr auf dem Programm.

Bunt - na ja: wenn ich mal mein Farnkonzept habe - Ihr beide kennt meine Vorstellungen schon - dann wird auch das was.
Und zu eben diesen Farbvorstellungen wird die nächste A-C-Lieferung Material zum testen liefern.


Zusätzlich zu den bisher geplanten Umbauten überlege ich, den Mora von der Wand zu nehmen und mal neben das Gehäuse zu stellen -  da käme dann eine gemeinsame Grundplatte mit Rollen unter beide.
Das könnte - wegen kürzerer Schlauchwege, Entfall zweier Winkelanschlüsse und diverser Schlauchknicke sowie Fortfall der Schnellkupplungen auch noch was beim Durchfluss bringen.

Das wird dann der Umbau Ende Februar / Anfang März.

Nach Auswertung kommt dann die nächste Bestellung - hoffentlich schon mit BTP-Anschlüssen.
Zumindest steht dann schon mal fest, ob ich 13/10er oder doch den 16/10er Schlauch nehme - ich befürchte ja, dass der 16/10er für mein MIdi-Gehäuse zu dick sein könnte.

Ein Paar Experimente stehen auch noch an:

Kühler der Grafikkarte beleuchten - da hat schon mal jemand was gemacht.....
Deckel Pumpe beleuchten
AGB beleuchten
Midplate - zunächst aus Kunststoff, später aus Alu.

In weiterer Zukunft - vsl. beim Umbau im März oder April - will ich das Gehäuse auch mal innen Lackieren.

Letztlich wird das kein Projekt, dass bsp mit dem vom Scor konkurrieren kann - aber es ist eben nur mein Bastel- und Probier-Rechner.


Mal sehen.....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Du schreibst oben etwas von "Kreis 1" und "Kreis 2". Lässt der MoRa getrennte Kühlkreisläufe zu? Ich habe bei den Angaben auf die Schnelle nichts dazu gefunden.
> 
> Und bei solch einer passiven Kühlleistung  muss man sich schon wirklich fragen, ob nicht die nächste Evolutionsstufe des eigenen PCs mit Wasser realisiert werden sollte...




Da sollten eigentlich zwei Bilder stehen...der Mora selber hat nur einen Kühlkreislauf, ist aber in der Lage Passiv einen kompletten High End PC zu kühlen....und aktiv (mit Lüftern) sogar zwei PC`s auf einmal...

Die Kühlleistung ist Brachial !!!

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Mal so ne Frage Schienenbruch: Könnte man den Mora bei diesen Temperaturen auf den Balkon stellen, oder würde das Wasser dann gefrieren? Und wenn man Frostschutz beimischen würde? Wäre doch bestimmt noch besser was die Kühlleistung angeht...


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Hi!

@kero: den könnte man sicher auf den Balkon stellen.
Wäre bei mir noch nicht mal schwer, Schäuche durch's (offene) Fenster - bohren geht nicht, wegen der Verkleidung außen (Das prüfe ich zum Sommer aber noch mal).
Aber: mit offenem Fenster, da kühlt mir die Bude zu sehr aus - ich sitze ja hier auch noch.
Frostschutz ist nicht drin; ob das InnoProtect Frostschutzeigenschaften hat, weiß ich nicht - glaube ich aber eher nicht.
Und ohne Frostzschutz gefriert Dir das Wasser auf jedem Fall - und der Mora kaputt: das Eis sprengt Dir garantiert irgendwelche Stellen vom Kühler.

Das 'auf-den-Balkon-Stellen' ist für den Sommer sogar vorgesehen, damit ich mir die Bude nicht zusätzlich aufheize - ich schlafe hier auch.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten (NobLorRos-Testabteilung)*

Wenn ich meine Wakü samt Mora hab, mach ich mal nen Test im nächsten Winter mit Mora draußen und Frostschutz im Wasser. Müsste ja eigentlich die ultimativen Temperaturen ergeben!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*Stand: 21.02.10*

Hi!

Bei mir ist - erstmal - schöpferische Pause: hab' 'nen 'Tennisarm' und kann daher nix machen - mein rechter Arm hat Totalausfall.

@Kero: Wenn ich den Rechner als Office-PC nutze - so ab Mitte des Jahres - steht er dicht am Fenster.
Dann kommt der Mora wohl auch nach draußen - und ich teste auch mal das mit dem Frostschutzmittel aus.
G48 soll sich ja bewährt haben.
Hauptsache, die Temps gehen nicht zu weit 'runter: ich habe so meine Zweifel, ob die Hdd's - sind ja auch wassergekühlt - es mögen, wenn sie auf 10° gekühlt werden und dabei der Raum 20° hat.
Nicht, dass es da Probleme mit Kondenswasser gibt.


Für mein geplantes High-End-System kommt sowieso ein anderer Radiator - mit noch mehr Kühlleistung.....

Stand: 
Die Bestellung vom Jochen kommt Mitte kommender Woche, zwei U-Profile aus'm Baumarkt habe ich schon hier.
Mit denen will ich mal eine Strebe - senkrecht oder waagerecht, muss ich noch mal ausprobieren, was dann wieder Bilder gibt - einbauen, an der die Grafikkarte stabilisiert wird.
Evtl. kommt der AGB auch an die Strebe - ich habe aber auch einen anderen AGB in der Bestellung vom Jochen drin.
Mal sehen, welcher AGB 'das Rennen macht' - Probieren geht über Studieren.
Gibt dann auch wieder Bilder.

Die *To-Do-Liste *sieht im Moment so aus:


Messwerte von den Lüftern und der Pumpe aufnehmen (Spannungen und Ströme bei 50, 75 und 100%) erledigt
Rechner zerlegen erledigt
kleinen Kreislauf bauen und Drehzahl der Laing in Abhängigkeit von Kugehahnstellung beobachten und posten
im kleinen Kreislauf Masterkleer-Schlauch auf Tüllen (PS und Fat-Boy) - auch mit warmem Wasser - testen, ob er abrutscht. erledigt
*Grafikkarte: *erledigt
 zerlegen, Kühler überprüfen (wegen verbogener Graka)
einige Tests zur Beleuchtung des Kühlers machen
Slotblech kürzen: auf 'ein-Slot' umbauen (VGA-Anscluss entfällt; brauch' ich eh' nicht)
 
Strebe einbauen erledigt
senkrecht
waagerecht
 
bisherigen AGB an der Strebe einbauen
'Podest' wieder einbauen Entfällt
Aquadrive auf's Podest ist aufgestellt - ohne Podest erledigt
Pumpe aufhängen (Bild siehe weiter oben)
3 Vandalismustaster in die Frontblende einbauen erledigt
(Power, Reset, DVD-Laufwerk)
DVD-Laufwerk:
Stealthmod
Taster verlegen (s.o.) erledigt
LED verlegen (s.o.) erledigt
 
Mora 2 Pro: von der Wand auf Halter umsetzen; der Halter kommt neben den Rechner auf den 'Roller'
ist noch nicht sicher, ob ich das gleich mache, oder später als kleinen Umbau 'nebenbei' im Zusammenhang mit den weiter unten genannten Tests
Schottdurchführungen verlegen: kommen - statt in's Slotblech - in den Boden vom Rechner
neu Verschlauchen:
16/10er Schlauch (Tygon klar)
silberne Tüllen
auf Durchfluss optimiert
Fillport von oben an den AGB
 
Midplate verbauen
zunächst aus Kunststoff, später aus Alu
wenn er wieder läuft:
System neu aufspielen
ein paar OC-Versuche
so 10-20% mehr Leistung sollte ich eigentlich finden können
*Test zum Thema "Anschlüsse auf dem HK 3"*: stammt aus dem Wakü-Quatsch-Thread - mal sehen, wie knapp meine schwarzen 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse passen - oder eben nicht passen.
(und natürlich Bilder dazu.....)
ein paar *Versuche zum Thema 'Durchfluss'*:
Mit meinen Schnellkupplungen will ich mal folgende Teile in den Kreislauf setzen und den Einfluss auf den Durchfluss messen:
Verschiedene Winkel (45°, 90°, unterschiedliche Bauarten)
T-Stück (Durchfluss gerade, 90°)
die 'Verteiler', die ich derzeit rechts vom Mainboard habe.
Gerade durch, 90° 'um die Ecke'
 
Enge Bögen mit 13/10er und 16/10er Schlauch gegen gerade Strecken mit 13/10er und 16/10er Schlauch
geknickten Schlauch gegen geraden Schlauch
 

Wie man sieht: eine Menge zu tun.
 Gibt dann auch wieder 'ne Menge Bilder und Varianten.

Blöde nur, dass mein Arm da anderer Meinung ist.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei mir ist - erstmal - schöpferische Pause: hab' 'nen 'Tennisarm' und kann daher nix machenn - rechter Arm hat Totalausfall.
> 
> ...


Tennisarm is doof, ich hab "Fußballerknie" 

Denke nicht, dass du Probs bekommen wirst, zumindest nicht IN der HDD, die sind luftdicht d.h. für mich, da kann keine Feuchtigkeit rein.

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



killer89 schrieb:


> Tennisarm is doof, ich hab "Fußballerknie"


Da kannste wenigstens Schrauben.....
hast aber Recht: Tennisarm ist (sau-) doof!



killer89 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass du Probs bekommen wirst, zumindest nicht IN der HDD, die sind luftdicht d.h. für mich, da kann keine Feuchtigkeit rein.


Wissen die Hdd's davon?
Mal sehen; ich rechne sowieso damit, dass ich in fünf Jahren keine Hdd mehr intern habe - höchstens noch auf Wechselrahmen.

Mein High-End-Rechner entwickelt sich auch:


Gehäuse steht fest
Farbwahl steht fest
Netzteil steht fest
Lüfter stehen fest
Systemplatte: Sata3-Ssd
optisches Laufwerk: vsl. DVD-Brenner, wenn machbar, Slot-In, ansonsten Stealth-Mod - der wird ja beim nächsten Umbau ausprobiert - h-Tobi hat da ein schönes How-Tow in seinem Blog, da schaue ich mir was ab.....
(für Blue-Ray habe ich einfach keinen Bedarf - und zu teuer sind mir die auch - noch)
Wakü kommt natürlich auch:
mit Laing - es sei denn, einer kann mir 'ne bessere Pumpe empfehlen, die optisch mindestens genausogut ist.
geplant ist derzeit dieser oder jener Deckel dafür.
externer Radi - besser als Mora 2 Pro
Kühler für das Mainboard kommt aus der Schmiede hier.
CPU-Kühler vsl. wieder ein HK 3 - aber sicher keine Standardversion.
Anschlüsse vsl. Bits-Power, wahrscheinlich Tüllen.
 
Bei den meisten Teilen werde ich aber die weitere Entwicklung abwarten (können/müssen?):


CPU: wenn AMD eine CPU bringt, die einem I7-940 gleichkommt, nehme ich die AMD-CPU
(derzeit würde ich einen i7-920 nehmen)
dementsprechend ändert sich auch das Mainboard
(derzeit wäre es das EVGA-X58-SLI-LE; wird vielleicht der Nachfolger: USB 3 und Sata-3 sollten schon auf'm Board drauf sein)
Grafikkarte: mal sehen, wann die GF100 von NVidia kommen und was die Bringen bzw. kosten
(Auf jedem Fall nur eine Graka und eine DX11)
Mal sehen.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rauschel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

gut befüllt dein case  hast ordentlich an wakü krams reingepackt


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Zusammenstellung deines High-End -Systems klingt verdammt gut, so in
der Art würde ich es dann auch machen, würde nur das Case noch selber bauen.
Dann würde alles perfekt zueinander passen.


----------



## icecold (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hört sich alles sehr teuer an. 
Aber auch verdammt gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

jaaa - das liebe Geld - das hört sich nicht nur teuer an - wird es auch: ich rechne mit rund 3-4000€ in zwei Jahren.
Aber: welches Hobby ist billig?

Tobi: selber bauen fällt bei mir leider flach: mir fehlen die Möglichkeiten (Maschinen, Werkstatt) und die Fähigkeiten (bsp. die Design-Ideen oder das handwerkliche Geschick).
Ist aber nicht das Problem: das gewählte Case ist sehr gut - und nicht zu Teuer.
(ist nicht das Lian-Li 888 und auch nicht das Thermaltake Level 10).

Sagen wir es mal so: ich habe mir ein Case ausgesucht, in dem ich genug Platz habe und - für die erste High-End-Wakü auch wichtig - nicht zu viele Probleme durch Enge habe.

Und die High-End-Hardware soll mir gewährleisten, dass ich mit der gebotenen Leistung 'ne Weile hinkomme.

Eines ist aber klar: sollte das Projekt fertig sein, ist keine Ruhe - dann fange ich was Neues an.
Und das wird dann vielleicht auch ein selbstgebautes Case - auf jedem Fall ein größerer Umbau.

Mal sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schön, dann können wir noch mit einigen guten TB von dir rechnen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Tobi: Du wirst es noch merken, was mir Madz damals sagte: Wakü macht süchtig!

Es gibt nur ein mögliches Hindernis: ich finde 'ne Frau.
Da auch diese Gefahr derzeit gering ist, bremst mich nur das (nicht vorhandene; bin ja kein Manager mit Bonus....) Geld - und (vorübergehend) mein besch.... Tennisarm.
Der wird aber wieder - hoffentlich bald: ich will weiter Schrauben!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann erst mal gute Besserung von meiner Seite, hoffe, das es dir bald wieder besser geht
und dein Projekt weiter geht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

danke Tobi.
Ich hoffe auch, dass ich mal wieder schrauben kann - nur immer Fernsehen ist langweilig.
Zumal ich derzeit noch nicht mal 'n Buch halten kann - und das mir als absolute Leseratte!

Surfen geht auch nicht wirklich - mir fällt die Maus aus der Hand.

Wenn ich den erwische, der da wieder auf dem Fernmodding-Knopf pennt................

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Februar 2010)

*Leistungstest - graka übertaktet*

Hi!

nachdem ich derzeit nicht viel machen kann, habe ich mal ein wenig die Grafikkarte Übertaktet.
Die Spannungen habe ich unverändert gelassen.
Die Grafikkarte (Sapphire 4870) läuft derzeit mit (in Klammern die Originalwerte):

GPU: 822Mhz (750)
Speicher: 1038 (950)

Also rund 8% mehr.

Die Temperaturen habe ich auch noch mal ermittelt:

*Idle:* (stehen weiter oben schon mal)


Laing: 1950 U/Min
Durchfluss: 32,2L/Std
Temperatur kälteste (Einlass, nach Radi): 31,9°C
Temperatur wärmste (Auslass, vor Radi): 33,6°C
Temperatur Oberfläche Mora (unten Mitte): 32,3°C
Raumtemperatur: ~19°
     Lüfter Mora (Kreis 1, 2 Lüfter): AUS
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 2, 2 Lüfter): AUS
Abgeführte Wärmeleistung: 62W
 
*Last: *(aktuell, nach gut 90Minuten Prime95 und Furmark) 


Laing: 1953 U/Min
Durchfluss: 33,17L/Std
Temperatur kälteste (Einlass, nach Radi): 35,2°C
Temperatur wärmste (Auslass, vor Radi): 39,2°C
Temperatur Oberfläche Mora (unten Mitte): 36,3°C
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 1, 2 Lüfter): AUS
Lüfter Mora (Kreis 2, 2 Lüfter): AUS
Raumtemperatur: ~20°
Abgeführte Wärmeleistung: ~150W (vergessen, abzulesen)
Ich denke, das kann sich sehen lassen.
Hier ein Screenshot dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal größer: (braucht keiner Scrollen: ist der selbe Screen wie oben - nur in Originalgröße - für Die, die es Interessiert).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu Bedenken ist dabei, dass das System mehr auf Silent denn auf Temperatur abgestimmt ist.
*Anmerkung:* die auf dem Screenshot sichtbare Drehzahl der Laing ist falsch ausgegeben: ich hatte in der Aquasuite als Kalibrierwert "3" eingestellt, richtig ist aber "2".
Daher sind die Drehzahlen von der Aquasuite um 1/3 zu niedrig ausgerechnet - ich hab's bei den Daten korrigiert.​Ich bin ganz zufrieden......
Dennoch wird für mein High-End-System kein Mora 2 Pro kommen: da nehme ich einen anderen Radiator!

Als ich am Übertakten war, kamen bei zu hohem Takt - ich habe nun nicht soooo viel getestet; 
da geht sicher noch Einiges - dann der Desktop mit Bildfehlern an den Minianwendungen und dem Mauszeiger (CursorFX).
Das sah dann so aus (Bildfehler rot markiert):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nett, nicht?
na ja: keine dauerhaften Fehler: nach Senken der Takte und einem Reset ist alles in Ordnung.
Ich hoffe, dass ich zum Ende der Woche wieder ein wenig Schrauben kann - aber vorher muss ich mich ausreichend auskurieren.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Werte können sich sehen lassen.
Jetzt aber erst mal den Arm auskurieren, übertreib es nicht.


----------



## godtake (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Huiui, 

ich bin immer noch absolut angetan davon, dass Du bei 33l/h solche Temperaturen erreichst.
Highflow war gestern - Schienenbruchs Monsterlösung ist die Zukunft.

Die Grafikfehler auf dem Desktop sehen allerdings ned soo gut aus, mit was hast du der Karte 
denn so das Schwitzen beigebracht? 

Grüße, godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Danke - mal sehen, was ich noch erreichen kann.
Jedenfalls sind sowohl der Mora 2 als auch die SilentWings sehr gut - letztere aber nicht bei 1500 U/Min: da werden sie recht laut.

Das Schwitzen? ach - das war nicht viel: einfach nur die Takte erhöht.
Bei GPU=850Mhz und GDR=1050 kam das dann.
Allerdings hatte ich solche Grafikfehler schon früher ab und zu bei einigen Einstellungen - ich vermute mal, dass sich da vielleicht Cursor FX und/oder die Minianwendungen nicht immer völlig einwandfrei verhalten.
Solche Fehler habe ich teilweise gehabt. als ich Cursor XP mit einigen Spielen kombinierte - bei Cursor FX war es dann besser.

Im Furmark hatte ich dann auch einen Freeze - die Musikausgabe lief aber weiter.
Vielleicht muss ich mal die Spannungen etwas höher stellen - durch den Vollkühler sollte die Grafikkarte das abkönnen.

Damit muss ich mich mal näher beschäftigen - das war einfach nru mal ein Versuch auf's Gerade-wohl hinaus.
Gibt ja ein schönes Unterforum dazu - da werde ich mal 'reinsehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann viel Spaß beim Testen, bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Eieieieiei...

Kaum schaut mal das Wochenende nicht in Forum, da komme ich hier mit dem Lesen nicht mehr hinterher...

*Zu den Netzteilen und den Lüftern....*

Warst Du so ein Braver Junge, das Du diese schicken Teile verdient hast ???

*Zu der Laing Abdeckung....*

Ich würde "diese" nehmen, denn "jene" ist für zwei Laing Pumpen...
Du wirst aber kaum eine Pumpe finden die mehr Leistung hat außer einer Laing Ultra....

*Zum Gehäuse...*

Ist es das was ich denke ??? 

Passiv Radi mit mehr Leistung ??? 

Das ist Eng bis unmöglich.....Der EVO vielleicht noch....aber Teuer....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, wenigstens einer, der die kleinen Rätsel gesehen hat.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Kaum schaut mal das Wochenende nicht in Forum, da komme ich hier mit dem Lesen nicht mehr hinterher...


 Schuld eigene - macht man auch nicht!
Geht mir aber auch nicht besser.....



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Zu den Netzteilen und den Lüftern....*
> 
> Warst Du so ein Braver Junge, das Du diese schicken Teile verdient hast ???


Klar: habe nicht gesungen - oder hast Du was von größeren Katastrophen gehört?



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Zu der Laing Abdeckung....*
> 
> Ich würde "diese" nehmen, denn "jene" ist für zwei Laing Pumpen...
> Du wirst aber kaum eine Pumpe finden die mehr Leistung hat außer einer Laing Ultra....


 Dual-Laing? Vielleicht - wenn ich zuviel Platz über habe!
Wird dann aber sicher *nur* für die Optik - von der Leistung her reicht _eine_ Laing locker hin!
Ansonsten sind die beiden Deckel ja gleich.



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Zum Gehäuse...*
> Ist es das was ich denke ???


 Kein Ahnung - ich weiß nicht, was Du denkst.
So weit sind wir NobLorRos'ler mit der Weltherrschaft noch nicht, dass wir uns gegenseitig gedanklich überwachen - wir arbeiten aber dran......
Wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Passiv Radi mit mehr Leistung ???
> 
> Das ist Eng bis unmöglich.....Der EVO vielleicht noch....aber Teuer....



Überhaupt kein Problem!

Bis ich soweit bin, gibt es den Mora 3.........
Der soll wohl noch vor Mitte des Jahres kommen - und wird wohl noch um einiges besser sein, als der Mora 2.
Teuer: sicher - das auf jedem Fall.

Eines ist sicher: das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten - und der Mora 3 der des Mora 2!

Im Quatsch-Thread sind hier einige Gerüchte aufgetaucht - und Madz sitzt meistens gut an der Quelle.
Dürfte also was dran sein und mein Radi hat ja noch genug Zeit.
Dass er kommt, wird von Watercool auch hier bestätigt.


Außer dem Mora 3 soll ein Mini-Mora mit 4*140 Lüftern kommen.

An sich könnte ich ja zwei Radis machen: den mini-Mora im Gehäuse und den großen extern.
Wird aber bei dem gewählten Gehäuse nicht gehen: passt zwar ein (120mm) Quad-Radi, aber kein 4*140 in quadratischer Anordnung.​Der Watercool-Support bzw. das Watercool Forum nennen noch keinen konkreten Termin, dass es dieses Jahr mit dem Mora 3 was wird, dürfte aber sicher sein.


Mal sehen - der High-End-Rechner reift langsam.

Unsicher sind eben noch die Dinge, die an der Entwicklung auf'm Markt hängen: 


CPU (AMD?)
Mainboard (USB 3, Sata 3)
Grafikkarte ('Fermi'?)
Aber die Zeit habe ich.
Wo ich auch noch unsicher bin, ist die Frage, wieviel Leistung - vor allem bei der Grafikkarte - ich nun letztlich brauche.

Denn: was ich derzeit mache, dafür reichte eine 4870er ganz gut hin, eine 5870er wäre überdimensioniert.
Bei der CPU auch: ein i7-920 wäre evtl. zu viel, ein AMD 975er reicht auch locker.

Aber: was kommt als nächstes?
Der Rechner soll ja evtl. 'ne Weile reichen - schon wegen der hohen Kosten bei Änderungen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Zum Gehäuse....

Ich dachte da an ein altertümliches Telefongespräch vor ein paar Tagen......

Wo wir beim *M****** von *T********** landeten.....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

jaaa - hast Du ja auch recht.
Das Mozart Tx wird's aber nicht.

Kann's ja verraten: wird doch das Tj07.

Hat auch gute Gründe:

genug Platz: ich kann im unteren  Bereich schön was anstellen und habe mit 7*5,25"-Schächten auch genug Möglichkeiten, bsp. einen AGB dort einzubauen.
Obwohl: wenn ich diese neuen AGB's sehe, wird's wohl nix mit AGB im 5,25"er-Schacht.....
mehr als genug Platz: will es mir für mein erstes 'ernsthaftes' Projekt etwas leichter machen.
Weil ich beim (externen) Mora bleiben werde, habe ich im 07 ausreichend Platz, mit dem ich einiges anfangen kann.
Da noch (mindestens) ein weiteres Projekt folgen wird, wenn das fertig ist, hebe ich mir größere 'Geschichten' für das nächste Projekt auf.
genug Vorlagen und Ideen im Forum - eben weil es so viele haben
der herausnehmbare Mainboardtray wird mir die Sacher erheblich erleichtern - bei anderen Gehäuse (bsp. Lian-Li v2010) sind die Slotblenden nicht mit dran - so bringt das dann auch nix.
ich halte mir die Möglichkeit für die MM-Teile offen: die gefallen mir einfach zu gut
mir gefällt die Optik einfach am besten
es ist einfacher zu stellen als bsp. das Lian-Li 343
das TJ07 liegt preislich noch halbwegs im Rahmen.
OK: Das Mozart ist erheblich preiswerter - gefällt mir aber letztlich nicht so gut.
Das Lian-Li X2000 ist da doch zu teuer - und hat zu wenig Platz.

Den Ausschlag gaben letztlich die 7 5,25"-Schächte und die Möglichkeiten, hier im Forum Ideen zu 'mausen'.

Wenigstens bessert sich mein Arm so langsam.
Ich fürchte aber, dass ich vor Mitte nächster Woche nicht viel machen kann.

Mal sehen - erstmal auskurieren.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und noch ein TJ07...
Finde ich allmählich stinke langweilig, aber ein Top-Gehäuse ist es natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich gebe Dir Recht: dass so viele es haben, hat mich auch lange abgehalten.
Da das aber mein erster 'richtiger' Mod wird, will ich mir nicht zu viele Probleme aufhalsen.

Ich habe ja auch andere in Erwägung gezogen:
(hier mal nur die, die in die engere Wahl kamen)

Lian-Li 343: zu wenig Platz auf der 'Sichtseite' - da kann ich gleich bei meinem PC-9 bleiben
Lian-LI 888: zu wenig Platz (AGB, Pumpe), Farbwahl zu eingeschränkt: das Ding ist nun mal blau!
Lian-Li X1000/2000: zu wenig Platz für AGB, Pumpe usw. und vor allem: zu wenig 5,25"-Schächte (vier brauche ich schon - derzeit)
Silverstone FT01: auch etwas klein, optisch nicht so gut wie das 07
Silverstone RV02 oder FT02: Sichtseite falsch (ich sitze links vom Rechner)
Lain-Li V2010: Mainboardtray ungünstig (Slotblenden nicht mit dran), optisch nicht so gut wie das TJ07.

Ich habe mir die Entscheidung wahrlich nicht einfach gemacht: vom Lian-Li 888 bis zu HAF, vom Silverstone TJ09 bis zum Lancool K62, von Thermaltake Level 10 bis zum TT Mozart Tx:  es war alles dabei.
An der Entscheidung knobele ich schon seit etwa 5 Monaten.

Wer weiß: vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein anderes Gehäuse, das mich auf Anhieb so gefällt, wie das 07 und meine Bedingungen (Anzahl 5,25"er, Platz etc.) gut erfüllt.

Bin für Tips dankbar.

Ein Gehäuse ist aber noch im Rennen: Das FT01 von Silverstone.

Es ist mir nur ein wenig klein - da kann ich gleich bei einem Lian-Li - bsp. PC-9B oder 25-B - bleiben.

Wer weiß: vielleicht nehme ich auch ein kleineres Mainboard, so dass ich zwischen Mainboard und 5,25"-Schächten mehr Platz habe - das ist es, was mir derzeit - bei meinem PC-9B - ein wenig fehlt.

Auch könnte es sein, dass mir die Einführung von Sata-3 oder USB 3 die Möglichkeit eröffnet, meinen Hdd-Wechselrahmen extern anzuordnen.
Dann könnte ich mit 3 Schächten (2*5,25 für DVD-Brenner und Aquaero und 1*3,5 für den Kartenleser) hinkommen.

Das brächte mich - zusammen mit einem kleineren Mainboard - zum Lian-Li X1000/2000.......

Wie dem auch sein: wenn es 'ernst wird', mache ich wohl dazu einen extra Thread auf.

Und: ich bin da noch über ein anderes Gehäuse gestolpert, das bereits passend gepulvert ist und evtl. preiswert zu haben wäre - da arbeite ich noch dran.
Da müsste ich nur sehen, wie ich ein Window 'rein kriege - Martma (bzs. die Firma Stempel-Hauser) wird das dann schon richten.
Wenn das klappt, wird' weder das TJ07, noch ein Midi-Gehäuse.

Das Gehäuse - Lian-Li V1010 - hatte ich bisher gar nicht auf der Liste, weil es offiziell nicht mehr erhältlich ist.

Das Ding wäre die Ideallösung.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde es bewundernswert, wie du diese Sache angehst. Da merkt man, das du ein
Perfektionist bist, siehe WaKü Tests.
Ich bin bei so was doch etwas spontaner, vor allem steht bei mir der Geldbeutel im Vordergrund.
Ansonsten würde ich mir wie schon besprochen ein Servercase holen und den Mora einbauen.

Im Endeffekt muss DIR das Gehäuse gefallen, den Rest wirst du dann schon passend machen,
da habe ich bei dir überhaupt keine Bedenken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

keine Angst: ein großes Gehäuse kommt auch noch.
Der Geldbeutel hat da auch bei mir ein Wort mit zu reden.

Wenn das besser wird - 2013, also nach dem übernächsten Projekt - kann ich mir auch Dinger wie das Lian-Li 888 leisten.

Das wäre mein Traum:

Lian-Li 888, perlmutt gepulvert
Dual-Core-Mainboard
2 Xeon-CPU's
2*5970er drauf
vergoldete Klutten/Lehni-Kühler
vergoldete BTP-Schraubanschlüsse
Tripple-Laing mit Deckel aus Kristallglas
Raid aus 4 160GB-Intel X25-E-SSd's
Gelaserte Ausschnitte
Window aus Kristallglas
usw.
AGB wäre der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mit den MM-Haltern frosted White.....

Ach, da fällt mir noch viel ein.....
Jemand mal gerechnet, wat der Eumel kosten würde?

So um die 12.000€.......

Wär' doch mal was.
Die Teile müsste ich dann aber selbst abholen: Das kann DHL nicht!



*****_TRÄUM_*****
grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oha, jetzt kommen aber die ganz ehrgeizigen Kaliber zum Einsatz. Kleinwagen oder Traum-PC?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Timmy: das heißt aber nicht, dass das mein einziger Traum ist.

Ihr könnt ja mal raten, was mein Traumauto wäre....

Nein, Rossi, *Du nicht* - Du weißt es ja.

Traumfrau gäbe es auch - wird aber nicht verraten.
Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus Computern - dafür ist die Grafik besser......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ach Jochen, was sollen wir nur mit dir machen?
Du zählst alles auf,das ich begehre, aber nie haben werde, zumindest vorläufig.


----------



## Timmynator (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja mal raten, was mein Traumauto wäre....



In Anbetracht der vielen Pferdestärken deines Arbeitsgeräts kommt ja nur der SSC Aero bzw Bugatti Veyron 16.4 in Frage. Oder, frei nach der Maxime "Hubraum ist nur durch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen": ein Leopard 2


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Neee: Timmy: kein Keks - meilenweit daneben!
Mein Traumauto erreicht die Pferdestärken meines Arbeitsgerätes nicht ganz....

Pass' ich in so einen Bugatti überhaupt ohne Schuhanzieher 'rein?
(Anmerkung: 1,99m, 135kg - ohne Schuhe und Helm)


----------



## Timmynator (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Macht nix, dann kriegste nen Daihatsu Cuore. *duckundwech*


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wat'n dat für' Reiskocher?


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bei dem müsstest du im Kofferraum sitzen und die Beine anziehen,
damit du die Füße nicht im Motorraum hast.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Bei dem müsstest du im Kofferraum sitzen und die Beine anziehen,
> damit du die Füße nicht im Motorraum hast.


Warum muss ich da an eine Szene aus Police-Academy denken?
Die mit Hightower auf dem Rücksitz......

da gehen dann die Hühneraugen als Scheinwerfer durch?

Obwohl: man täusche sich nicht!
Arbeitskollege hat mich mal in seinem Smart mitgenommen.
Da hatte sogar ich richtig Platz drin!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Heyho Schienenbruch, 

nachdem ich ja selber lange auf der Suche nach einer 3- Zimmer Wohnung für meinen PC war, hab ich ein bisschen Überblick über versteckte Geheimnisse. Und siehe da:

V2010 - die letzten

Nur da du geschrieben hast, dass es sowieso nicht mehr erhältlich ist 
Und damit du noch länger nachdenken musst und alles noch verzweifelter wird 

Grüßle, godtakechen


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt kommen aber die ganz ehrgeizigen Kaliber zum Einsatz. Kleinwagen oder Traum-PC?


Ich und ein 'Kleinwagen'
ganz klar: Traum-PC!
Gibbet weniger Punkte im hohen Norden - und ist günstiger im Unterhalt.



Timmynator schrieb:


> ein Leopard 2



Na, da parkt Dich wenigstens keiner zu!
jedenfalls nicht zwei Mal.........

Und nun stelle sich mal die Situation vor, wenn Du damit in eine Verkehrskontrolle kommst - "Warndreieck und Verbandskasten bitte"
Wat macht *er*, wenn Du 'Nee!" sagst?

na, noch jemand Ideen?


GodTake: etwas kleiner: V1010!

Passt am besten - vor allem, wenn ich - was ich in Erwägung ziehe - ein Mikro-ATX-Board nehme.


Langsam bessert sich mein Arm - evtl. kann ich am WE wieder was machen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wird auch Zeit, das du wieder Fit wirst,
komme kaum noch aus dem Lachen raus, bei den Beiträgen, die du so verzapfst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

was hab' ich den nu schon wieder verpasst?


----------



## godtake (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Uiui...ich glaub ich muss mir einen Liste für deine Posts machen, 
da ich bei diesen Mengen an Text allem Anschein nach immer verwirrter werde...

Egal 2010 // 1010...dann nimm doch dieses hier, die haben noch 8 Stück und versenden 
auf Anfrage auch nach good old Germany!

Da guggsch Du hier tun

Keine Ausreden also kein LianLi zu nehmen (oh Gott...das V2010 hat mich zum Fanboy gemacht - regal - ich steh dazu ^^)

Grüße, godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

gegen Lian-Li sprechen auch nur zwei Sachen:
- die manchmal gepfefferten Preise
- die Tatsache, dass es keinen anständigen deutschen Importeur gibt!

Sieht gut aus, die Webseite.
da nachfragen - bei meinem Englisch?

na, mal probieren - im schlimmsten Fall schicken die mir 'nen Haartrockner......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oder den Hummer, wenn du es richtig anstellst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Oder den Hummer, wenn du es richtig anstellst.


Du zahlst den Sprit?

Mal sehen - so, wie es im Moment aussieht, lässt mein Arm mich ab Freitag wieder ein wenig machen.
Ich warte aber noch ab - will es nicht zu früh wieder wagen.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Besser is, wenn du das verschleppst, kann es Monate dauern, bis es wieder weg ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - das merke ich links: da habe ich's ein Jahr verschleppt.

Helf' mal dran denken, dass Du noch 'n Keks kriegst.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*KEKS krieg.* 

Das kommt jetzt im Stundenrhythmus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich prüf's morgen heute nach......

Gibbet dann auch einen Doppelkeks.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Heute ist morgen oder morgen ist heute?
Wie auch immer: da fehlen 10 Posts:


h_tobi schrieb:


> KEKS krieg.
> 
> Das kommt jetzt im Stundenrhythmus.


Und zwar von 1:18 bis 10:18 Uhr......

Na, der Keks sei Dir trotzdem gegönnt - sogar der versprochene Doppelkeks!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächstes Mal aber fleissig jede Stunde......*KLONK*
braver Tobi!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Danke für die Kekse, ich wollte es erst machen, doch dann hatte ich doch Bedenken,
das hätte mir sicherlich die ersten Punkte gebracht. Bei nem Dekapost hätte ich mich
wohl für einige Zeit verabschieden können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So Leute, demnächst geht's weiter.
Einerseits ist heute ein Packerl hier abgegeben worden - kommt vom Jochen.

Gibbet dann auch mal ein kleines Hardwareraten....

Und denn wird mein Arm langsam besser: ich hoffe, ab Montag wieder ein wenig Schrauben zu können - will es nicht gleich übertreiben.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aber es hat auch Vorteile: Jetzt können die Wunden am Kopf abheilen durchs ewige Kopfkratzen wegen der Fragen, wohin die ganzen Schläuche kommen


----------



## axel25 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh, jetzt weiß ich wieso die Brücke so rot ist!


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!
So, nun tut sich hier auch wieder was.
Mein Arm besinnt sich so langsam wieder auf seine Aufgaben - ich hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder Schrauben kann, hab' aber noch was anderes 'am Start'.

Aber zuerst: *Hardwareraten!*

Es ist - schon am Freitag - ein Paket angekommen.
Was ist da drin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibbet wieder Kekse zu gewinnen.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: glaubt mir ruhig: wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil!


----------



## sims1024 (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

da is hardware drin


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK - das geht ja schon aus dem Titel hervor.

Aber: was ist drin, welche Hardware?

Frage: was ist wBB?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

kann es sein, dass _keiner_ das TB _gelesen_ hat?


----------



## affli (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

lesen? was ist das? 
ich tippe auch auf hardware..


----------



## sims1024 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Frage: was ist wBB?



WoltLab Burning Board
auch eine Forensoftware


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Doch ich-->Ich nehme an Komponenten für die neue Wasserkühlung? Wegen des AM3? Oder doch ein Se1366?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

@sims: aha - danke.
Allzuviel Forensoftware gibt's ja scheinbar nicht - die von den Foren, die ich kenne, sieht fast immer so aus wie hier.

@axel: tja - doch nicht gelesen....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

sleeve ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Kaspar schrieb:


> sleeve ?


auch nicht gelesen....
Steht _auch_ im TB: Sleeve kommt später - kommt aber garantiert: Das _kann_ ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen!
Der MDPC-X-Sleeve sieht einfach zu gut aus _*Träum.........................*_


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> Einerseits ist heute ein Packerl hier abgegeben worden - kommt vom Jochen



darum geht es oder ?


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich würde sonst auf gefräste Platten tippen, aber ich kenne sonst keinen Jochen.
Wobei ich auch auf diesen Satz als Hilfe tippe.


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

naja oder ist er ein ganz böser bub und verarscht uns ganz einfach er hat sich bestimmt selbst einpaket geschickt...

hihihihi... Teufelswerk !


----------



## h_tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Return to Sender - Moddingrache by DHL.


----------



## axel25 (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vllt. ein SE1366 I7, das passende Board und/oder DDDR3-Speicher?


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, soviel sei verraten: Jochen ist der Herr Lorbach vom A-C-Shop - im Forum auch als "JoLo" bekannt.
Er ver-betreibt den A-C-Shop.

Und des 1366er Borad ist - fast - von Tisch (wird vsl. ein AMD 3) und muss noch 'ne Weile warten: die Kasse lässt mich net!

Mal sehen, wenn ich die Lösung gebe - vielleicht nachher, wenn ich mit Möbelrücken durch bin - werden einige sagen: "das war ja einfach - warum bin ich nicht drauf gekommen?"

Bisher sieht's aber danach aus, als müsst' ich die Kekse selber futtern - naj-ja: nach Meinung der meisten meiner Bekannten hab' ich sowieso 'nen weichen........

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmmm....neue Schläuche, jede Menge Anschlüsse und ein paar alternative Luffis?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, entweder gut geraten - oder wenigstens teilweise gelesen: Schläuche stimmt - der Rest ist meilenweit daneben!

Ich geb's auf - es _liest_ ja eh' _keiner_ mal das Tb.

Die Auflösung steht nämlich hier - nur ein paar Seiten zurück.

Deswegen habe ich ja mehrfach was von 'lesen' geschrieben: wer das TB etwas genauer gelesen hat, weiß, dass ich am 16. beim A-C-SHop bestellt habe.
Und ich habe das Eintreffen des Paketes und seinen Inhalt bis dato nicht erwähnt gehabt.
Da Jochen krank war, kam das Paket auch erst vergangenen Freitag hier - ausgepackt
 ist es noch nicht.
Wird aber wohl auch heute nix - warum soll ich mich abhetzen, wenn hier eh' keiner liest.

Ich mach' mir erstmal Frühstück und dann den Rest (nur ein paar Schränke) in der Wohnung.


Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: mein Arm ist wieder wo weit in Schuss - sonst hätte ich gestern nicht die Möbel 'Verarztet'.


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Türlich lesen wir dein TB, nur so weit zurück bin ich nicht gegangen, da ich dachte, dass das
Material schon lange da ist. Konnte ja nicht wissen, das der Gute krank war.
Dann lass es dir schmecken und übertreib es nicht mit den Möbeln, sonst kann es einen
Rückfall geben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi

Tja - doch lesen: ich habe nie geschrieben, dass das Packerl da sei....
Ach, die Möbel sind so schlimm nicht: nur einen - relativ leichten - Schrank von einem Zimmer ins Andere schieben.Ein wenig Umräumen, einen Rollschrank verschieben und die Kiste mit dem Altpapier ausquartieren.

Alles kein Thema - morgen früh bin ich nochmal beim Arzt, denn soll der sich den Flunken noch mal ansehen.​Allerdings will ich nachher - wenn ich das Altpapier weg gebracht habe - das schöne Wetter ausnutzen und mal ein paar Stunden mit'm Fahrrad los.
Nicht, dass mich der Winter abgehalten hätte - aber der Arm!

*Frontgestaltung und Montage von Filter und AGB*

Ich knobele schon an einigen Varianten....

Aquacomputer-Filter und die drei Vandalismustaster in die Blende unten
Filter, die drei Taster und das Aquaero in die Blende unten
nur den Filter in die Blende unten
 Ich denke, ich mach' dazu mal ein paar Muster und dann Fotos........
Problem dabei: die Klappe, die unten drin sitzt, ist aus Lochblech - da kommen die Ausschnitte evtl. nicht so gut 'rüber.

An sich ist an der Stelle die Kernfrage: kommt der Aquacomputer-Filter vorne rein oder in die Seite hinter das Seitenfenster?
Wenn er vorne 'reinkommt, reicht's auch noch ohne, dass was in die untere Klappe muss.
Die Front sieht ja so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Aquadrive kommt da nicht mehr rein, so dass ich für die fünf 5,25"er Schächte drei Geräte habe:

DVD-Brenner
Hdd-Wechselrahmen
Aquaero
An sich wollte ich mir einen frei halten, damit ich einen Kartenleser einsetzen kann, aber das hat sich erübrigt.
Entweder nehme ich einen externen USB-Kartenleser oder ist nehme den Hdd-Wechselrahmen 'raus und benutze dafür meinen externen über E-Sata.
Also kann ich erstmal alle Plätze belegen.

Da kann ich den Filter in zwei Blenden setzen - wird aber eng, weil er zwar passt, aber die Anschlüsse noch dazu kommen.
Wenn ich den Filter quer einsetze, geht das aber noch - nur wird's mit den drei Tastern dann sehr eng.
Da kriege ich - noch dazu einseitig - nur noch zwei Taster mit 'rein.

Die Taster kann ich aber auch in den festen Abschnitt unterhalb des 5,25"-Schachtes einsetzen - diese Lösung für die Taster sagt mir auch aus praktischen Gründen sehr zu: da sind die Dinger am wenigsten im Wege und völlig unabhängig davon, was ich mit der Wakü anstelle.

Wobei: wenn ich den Filter allein in die Klappe setze, habe ich genug Platz und kann den Filter zum Reinigen einfach ausklappen - da muss ich nur mal sehen, wie das mit den Schläuchen klappt.
Das wird arg eng: ich müsste 45° oder 90°-Winkel nehmen (wollt' ich ja eigentlich nicht) und ausreichend Platz zum Aquadrive lassen.

Eventuell macht es sich auch gut, wenn ich Filter und die drei Taster in die Klappe setze.
*Innenaufbau - linke Seite:*
Auch für den Innenaufbau knobele ich schon weiter:

den  Aquacomputerfilter seitlich an den Laufwerksschacht, den neuen AGB  daneben, die Pumpe unter den AGB
den AGB in die Mitte der Seite  (an die Querstrebe), Pumpe drunter, Filter an den Laufwerksschacht
Filter  und AGB unter den Laufwerksschacht vor das Aquadrive (Das kann ich noch  weit genug nach hinten - also zur rechten Seitenwand hin - versetzen),  Pumpe etwa da, wo sie jetzt ist

Variante 2 hätte den Vorteil, dass ich die hässlichen PCI-E-Anschlüsse  der Grafikkarte dahinter verstecken kann - sleeven steht ja (noch) nicht  auf dem Programm.

Bei Variante 3 könnte es sein, dass der AGB zu tief kommt.
*Aus- und Einlass:*

Der Auslass zum Radi hin kommt in jedem Fall unter den Rechner - so, wie ich die Ablassvorbereitung gemacht habe.
Ob aber der Einlass auch unten kommt, weiß ich noch nicht.
Vielleicht mache ich den auch oben hin (da sind 'von Hause aus' zwei passende Löcher) - das könnte die Verschlauchung einfacher gestalten.
Für die Ein- und Auslässe habe ich ja drei Möglichkeiten:

Oben unter dem Gehäusedeckel: zwei Löcher 2,5cm - für meine Schottverschraubungen etwas groß, geht aber noch.
das Slotblech mit den beiden Schottverschraubungen im 3. und 4. Slot von unten
Löcher im Boden, an die ich entsprechend Winkelverschraubungen ansetzten kann - wie für die Ablassvorbereitung

Ich neige ein wenig dazu, den Auslass unten zu machen - evtl. kann dann das T-Stück für die Ablassvorbereitung auch unter den Rechner - und die Einlass (der direkt zum AGB führt) durch das Slotblech zu führen.
Beides von unten - Auslass vorne (also linke Seite, da, wo jetzt die Ablassvorbereitung raus geht), Einlass 'hinten' (also an der rechten Seitenwand).

Auf jedem Fall habe ich mir den Schlauch mal angesehen.
Prima Biegeeigenschaften -damit kriege ich jede Kurve.
Auch sehr fest - der rutscht nicht so leicht ab (ich muss ja Tüllen nehmen - ich habe nicht eine einzige Verschraubung für den 10/16er!) 
Aber: nicht so klar, wie ich gehofft hatte - der hat 'nen Gelbstich.

Mal sehen, wie sich das dann mit farbigem Wasser macht - blaue und rote Farbe habe ich.

Mal sehen - morgen wird er wohl zerlegt.
Wenn also noch jemand Detailfotos haben will: raus damit!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das klingt mal wieder nach ner Menge Arbeit.
Wenn du das Aquaero und den HDD Wechselrahmen tauschst könntest du den Platz hinter dem 
Aquaero evtl. noch für den Filter mit nutzen und so die Taster in die Blende unter dem DVD- LW 
rein bekommen. Ist nur so eine Idee, ob es passt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja, Tobi, die Idee hat was - würde auch passen.
Ganz zu Anfang hatte ich den AE ganz unten im 5,25"er Schacht und dahinter noch den Durchflussmesser.
Denke aber, die Taster mache ich in die Front zwischen den 5,25"er Schacht und die Klappe unten.

Vorteil: die Taster und deren Kabel sind mir nicht mehr im Wege.
Nachteil: ich muss mit den Kabeln fummeln, wenn ich die Front abnehmen will!
Lösung: Steckverbindungen - eine an den Tastern von der Front zum Rahmen des Gehäuses und eine vom Gehäuserahmen zum DVD-Brenner hin.

Wo ich mir noch unschlüssig bin: den Filter (kann und will ich noch beleuchten) in die Seite oder in die Front?
Klar: Front macht mehr Arbeit - aber irgendwann muss ich ja mal damit anfangen, meine Gehäuseteile mit der Proxxon zu bearbeiten.
Warum nicht jetzt?

Ich habe mit dem Tygon 16/10er Schlauch mal ein wenig probiert. ich bekomme Radien hin, die es mir ermöglichen, Anschlüsse bis herunter zu einem Mittenabstand von 8-9cm zu verbinden - mit Gegenbogen (ca. 12cm hoch) auch bis herunter zur direkten Berührung der Anschlüsse.

Damit ich aber keine Überraschung wie mit dem Masterkleer erlebe - der sich ja nach Erhitzung bleibend verformte - mache ich mal einen Versuch mit heißem Wasser, um das zu testen.
Wenn's mich 'beißt', nehme ich kochendes Wasser....
Dann wäre für die Woche zu erledigen:

Rechner zerlegen
Versuche mit Schlauch betreffs Verhalten bei Erhitzung machen
DVD-Brenner: Stealthmod, LED und Taster auslagern
drei Vandalismustaster in die Front einsetzen, verkabeln
'Podest' wieder einbauen
Aquadrive einbauen (zum Postion festlegen und Löcher bohren), wieder ausbauen
Position für AGB und Pumpe festlegen
Streben (je nach Versuchsergebnis: senkrecht oder quer) einbauen
erste Verschlauchungsversuche, damit ich:
Position für Durchlassbohrungen im Boden festlegen kann
Versuch (Foto) mit Filter in der Klappe machen

Das wäre dann das Do-To für den Rest der Woche.
Da ich vielleicht Samstag zum Dienstunterricht gehe, wird das doch 'ein wenig' an Arbeit.

Anmerkung: von meinem jetzigen AGB ist an der unteren Halterung ein Arm abgebrochen und an der Oberen ein Riss drin - den kann ich sowieso vergessen.
Eventuelle benutze ich den in Zukunft als 'mobilen' Fillport.

Ich habe ja diesen AGB: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: A-C-Shop.de)
Er ist leider zu dick, als das ich ihn an die Seite vom 5,25"-Schacht schrauben könnte.

Der AGB hat an jeder Seite einen G1/4-Anschluss.
Oben kommt später das Tubemeter rein, das passt genau und muss ja senkrecht eingebaut werden.
Unten geht's zur Pumpe, auch klar.

Nun habe ich auf beiden Seiten einen Anschluss - an eine Seite kommt der Anschluss vom Radi her, also der Einlass.
Entweder kommt da ein T-Stück, an dessen freie Seite ich einen Kugelhahn setzte, an den ich im Bedarfsfall einen Schlauch zum Füllen schraube.
Wobei ich das T-Stück ja auch etwas weiter weg an unauffälligerer Stelle setzen kann.

Oder ich setze den Schlauch vom Einlass an eine Seite und den zum Füllen an die andere Seite.
mal sehen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Was hälst du davon den AGB in die 2 freien Frontblenden einzuarbeiten, in die Saugleitung zur 
Pumpe könnte dann der Filter, falls es passt. Dann könntest du im AGB evtl. schon Rückstände 
sehen.
Dann könnte von einer Seite durch den LW Käfig eine Leitung zur Rückwand gehen, dort könntest du 
einen Fillport zur Oberseite vom Case führen.


----------



## godtake (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

uAAAAh! Ich hab den Überblick verloren...

also den AGB ins Mainboard einpressen und die Pumpe mit dem Aquadrive verschrauben, das Gehäuse mit Schlauch umwickeln und den Filter vor die Zigarette halten? So weit richtig?

---

Spass bei Seite: Es ist nicht so wirklich ein Wunder dass man sich nicht alles merken kann - bei den Mengen Textinput die du allaweil mit bringst (kein Vorwurf! Sondern einfach viel =D)

Meine Idee:


Stealth- Mod fürs DVD Laufwerk
Plexi- Platte für den restlichen Bereich der 5,25er Schächte
So bleibt die Front "clean" (Hintergedanke dabei)
Dann Filter / Vanda- Taster an den Stellen in die Plexiabdeckung einpassen, an denen es dir gefällt

Ich weiß - ist jetzt etwas ganz anderes - aber du wärst dadurch flexibel in den Positionierungen und hättest eine "glatte" Front - dass scheint Dir ein Anliegen zu sein wenn ich das richtig  hör / lese (irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen 

Grüßle, Godtake


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Sorry, aber ich möchte mir die edle Optik vom schwarz gebürsteten Alu der Front schon erhalten.
Aber: die Idee an sich hat was - ich habe ja noch eine Seitenwand über, weil ich mir ein mit Fenster besorgt habe.
Aus der kann ich so ein Teil machen (lassen?).
Das Plexi 'hebe' ich mir für die Midplate auf - ich will's auch noch beleuchten.

Den Filter setze ich tatsächlich in die Klappe unten rein - drei Gründe:

Verschlauchung einfacher - ich kann den Filter sozusagen als Verbindung zwischen DFM und Aquadrive (das drehe ich wahrscheinlich sogar um) benutzen
Wenn was undicht ist, tropft's nur auf den Boden - da tut's nicht weh
die Wartung (Filter reinigen) ist in der Klappe sehr einfach: Klappe auf, Hähne (sind ja eingebaut) zu, Filter wechseln
Der Filterwechsel scheint ja öfters nötig zu sein - bin schon gespannt, wie der jetzt aussieht

Ich mach' jetzt (online) nicht mehr viel: ich fange gleich mit der Demontage an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann gutes Gelingen, freue mich auf Bilder, denk auch an den Filter, bin gespannt,
ob immer noch so viel Dreck im System ist oder ob sich jetzt alles ausgewaschen hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ja - da bin ich auch gespannt!
Ich erinnere mich noch an den anderen Filter......

Die Verschmutzung ist auch einer der Gründe für den neuen Filter - der Aquacomputer-Filter hat einen größeren Querschnitt und sollte den Durchfluss allgemein und besonders im verschmutzten Zustand nicht so bremsen.

Da bin ich auch auf die Durchflusswerte nach dem Umbau gespannt.

In zwei Wochen bestelle ich mir vsl. auch schon das neue Gehäuse - ein Lian-Li V1010.
€dit: das könnte sich erledigt haben - evtl. kriege ich eines im Forum (wäre super - wer weiß, was ich aus England bekomme, bei meinem Englisch.....)



grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*Paket - raten*

Hi!

so, nun mal sehen, ob wer aufgepasst hat.

Was haben wir denn da......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hhmmm- drauf steht nix.
Da steht auch nix drauf.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mag da drin sein?

Mal vorsichtig 'rein schauen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, nun seid Ihr dran......
Grüße
Jochen


----------



## Modstar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh, das ist gemein!
Nun zeig uns schon was drinn ist! 
edit: Das ist dein neuer AGB  und wir wollen ihn sehen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*Paket-Raten*

Hi!

Stimmt, Modstar: Der AGB ist drin.

Da guckt er vorsichtig 'raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der AGB
ein Befestigungswinkel
eine Tüte mit Zubehör
vier Schrauben
zwei Verschlussstopfen (schreibt man das tatsächlich mit drei! "s"?) aus Kunststoff
 
So sieht er aus (Quelle: A-C-Shop)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt er.
Vor allem passt der gut, wenn etwas wenig Platz ist.
Großer Vorteil: das Tubemeter passt auch rein!

Da haben wir ja noch mehr....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mach' jetzt mal 'nen Versuch: den Rechner laufen lassen - wenn's reicht, auch noch Prime und Furmark - aber im kleinen Kreislauf: die Schnellkupplungen direkt aneinander gesteckt, also ohne Radiator.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schätze auch mal, dein neuer AGB.
Zu langsam...


----------



## Modstar (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmm, was könnte da denn drinn sein?
Also definitiv keine Aquastream, dann könnte es ein Kühler oder ein 2. AGB sein.
Na los mach die zweite schachtel auch noch auf!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi

Sorry, modstar: TB nicht gelesen.
Weder-noch

andere Vorschläge?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Pumpe?

EDIT: Naja was es ist kann man ja in deinem Profilalbum sehen...


----------



## nobbi77 (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aquatube, damit du nen zweiten AGB hast?*klonk* Aua!

Durchflusssensor?


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Laut Karton Aquatube, evtl. wird es der neue Filter sein.


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Es ist das hier


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das Bild ist ja auch auf dem Deckel zu sehen, ich dachte er hat was umgepackt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Da hat doch wer schon in meinem Album geschnüffelt!

Es ist tatsächlich jener da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thrian: Recht haste - und wer Recht hat, gibt einen aus!
Thrian: Du bist dran!

Hier nochmal beide zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen früh zerlege ich den Rechner - dann muss ich 'ne Weile mit dem E8500er auskommen - schnüff!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*






Spoiler



Ausserdem werde ich klein geschrieben.Ich weiß es ist der Satzanfang aber trotzdem


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also, ich muss sagen, der Filter hat was.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - und er hat auch G1/4-Anschlüsse - die hatte die vorige Revision nicht.

einziger Wermutstropfen: der Anschluss für die Beleuchtung hinten ist natürlich in G1/8 - da passen die vorhandenen LED-Stopfen natürlich wieder nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann wäre es ja zu einfach. Die wollen ja irgendwann noch ein neues Modell verkaufen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*Test mit kleinem Kreislauf*

Hi!

so, ich hatte ja gesagt, ich wollte mal den Radiator aus dem Kreislauf herausnehmen.

Das sah dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal die Schnellkupplungen im Detail - hinten die beiden Anschlüsse vom/zum Radi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Idlebetrieb sah das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folgende Werte sind erkennbar:


Wassertemperatur Auslass (eigentlich die wärmste Stelle): 30,5°
Wassertemperatur Einlass (eigentlich die kälteste Stelle):30,9°
Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse unten: 19,2°
Die entspricht etwa der Raumtemperatur
Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse oben: 31,5°
hier macht sich doch ein erheblicher Hitzestau bemerkbar, obwohl das Gehäuse offen steht
Die Oberflächentemperatur auf dem Mora 2 (unten in der Mitte gemessen): 29,2°
Die hat sich während dieses Test's natürlich nicht geändert
Temperatur Mainboardrückseite hinter der Backplate: 34,0°
Ich habe den sechsten Temperaturfühler einfach zwischen Backplate und Mainboard geschoben.

Auffällig; der Durchfluss hat sich um mehr als ein Drittel erhöht, nachdem ein Paar Schnellkupplungen, 4m Schlauch, 2 90°-Winkel und der Mora 2 Pro weg gefallen sind.
Die Drehzahl der Pumpe ist nahezu gleich geblieben: bei 42% hat sie nach wie vor etwa 1900U/Min.

Dann habe ich Prime 95 und Furmark gestartet, Prime etwa eine Minute vor Furmark.

Nach fünf Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten in der Leiste sind auch die Auslastungen und Temperaturen sichtbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ganz links die CPU-Auslastung: Hier: 100%
danach die CPU-Temperatur (Die): 52°
dann die Temperaturen der vier Kerne des Q9550: 64°, 56°, 61°, 62°
Dann die Auslastung des RAM: 38%
es folgt die Auslastung der GPU: 89%
dann die drei Temperaturen der Grafikkarte:
GPU-Diode: 50°
GPU-Speicher (GDR): 64°
GPU-Shader: 58°

Es folgt das Symbol von Prime 95: arbeitet mit 4*100%
die Mainboardtemperatur ist ohne Bedeutung, da das Gehäuse offen steht: 26°
nun die beiden Festplattentemperaturen der Hdd's im Aquadrive: 37° und 38°
Da die bei diesem Test nicht beansprucht werden, werden sie nur von der Wassertemperatur beeinflusst.
Hier nun der Stand nach 10 Minuten Prime und Furmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sichtbar ist, hat die Pumpe bereits die volle Drehzahl erreicht.
Der Durchfluss liegt erheblich höher, als ich es bisher hatte: statt rund 71l/Std habe ich nun über 97L/Std.
Da sieht man, welch erheblichen Einfluss der Widerstand im Kreislauf doch hat.
Aber (ich teste das später vielleicht noch mal aus): kleiner Bauteile wie Winkel haben keine so großen Einfluss; der Radiator wohl einen erheblichen.

Hier nun das Bild nach 15 Minuten Volllast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was auffällt: die Seiten (Wärmste und Kälteste) haben sich umgekehrt: der Einlass - bisher kälteste Stelle im Kreislauf - ist nun die wärmste Stelle, der Auslass die kalte Seite.

Der Durchfluss hat nun beinahe 98,5L/Std erreicht.
Die Wassertemperatur hat die 50° überschritten, die CPU wird bis zu 75° warm, die GPU hat im Maximum 59° erreicht.

Nach 20 Minuten sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Werte:


Wassertemperatur: 54°
CPU (Die): 65°
CPU (Kerne): 71-79°
GPU: 62°
GPU-Speicher: 76°
GPU-Shader: 69°
Gehäuse oben (Wärmestau!): 42°
Ich habe den Test an dieser Stelle abgebrochen, um Schäden zu vermeiden.

Nachdem ich den Radi wieder angesteckt hatte, normalisierten sich die Temperaturen schnell wieder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soweit das.

Es haben sich aber noch Erkenntnisse betreffs dem Schlauch ergeben.

Ich hatte ja bereits früher berichtet, dass sich der Masterkleer-Schlauch nach Erwärmung teilweise bleibend verformt hatte.
Das trat nun wieder auf.

nachdem ich die Pumpe abgeschaltet hatte, um den Radi wieder einzustecken, sah ich, dass der Querschlauch vom AGB zum Auslass regelrecht zusammen gefallen war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem er sich abgekühlt hatte, besserte sich das etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schlauch oben am Heatkiller - der sich ja ebenfalls schon früher verformt hatte - hat sich dagegen nicht wesentlich verändert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erkenntnis: die Formstabilität des Masterkleer lässt doch erheblich zu wünschen übrig.

Mal sehen, wie sich das mit dem Tygon macht.
Mit dem Feser-Schlauch, den ich anfangs hatte /(und außen an den Schnellkupplungen noch habe), hatte ich diese Probleme auch nicht.

Soweit dieser Versuch.
grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und wieder ein genialer und anschaulicher Test vom WaKü- Junkie, 
die Schläuche sehen echt übel aus, die solltest du lieber mal tauschen.


----------



## kero81 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm, hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Masterkleer zu kaufen. Das lass ich dann mal besser sein, danke für deine erneute Info darüber!

Grüßle Kero

P.s. Immernoch so schöne Temps!


----------



## nobbi77 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

In weiser Voraussicht habe ich mir deshalb gleich Knickschutz mit gekauft So liegen auch enge Radien im Praetorian so, wie ich will Aber ansonsten sieht es doch sehr schön aus, nur die Winkel am Gehäuseboden unten rechts (neben dem roten Knopf) wollen mir noch nicht gefallen...Eine kleine Abdeckung könnte da Wunder wirken...


----------



## Timmynator (5. März 2010)

*AW: Test mit kleinem Kreislauf*

Toller Versuch! Das hier wird noch das Sach- und Lachgeschichten-Tagebuch, nur anstelle der Maus muss ein Leistungsungetüm von Lok als Maskottchen herhalten 



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hier noch mal die Schnellkupplungen im Detail - hinten die beiden Anschlüsse vom/zum Radi:



Genial gelöst, dass du die Kupplungen nach Abstecken einfach ineinanderstecken und damit für einen geschlossenen Kreislauf sorgen kannst. Und wirklich erstaunlich, wie lange eine WaKü unter Volllast auch ohne Radiator ein solches System "am Leben" halten kann. 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Folgende Werte sind erkennbar:
> 
> 
> Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse oben: 31,5°
> hier macht sich doch ein erheblicher Hitzestau bemerkbar, obwohl das Gehäuse offen steht



Das könnte sich mit geschlossener Seitenwand bessern, du hast ja schließlich hinten einen Lüfter, der dann die Luft durchs Gehäuse zieht und nach hinten hinausbefördert. Im offenen Betrieb hat er wahrscheinlich dann einfach "im Kreis" gefördert und nur die Luft aus seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung angesaugt und wieder weggeblasen.

€dit: Nachtrag:



nobbi77 schrieb:


> In weiser Voraussicht habe ich mir deshalb gleich  Knickschutz mit gekauft



Bei engen Radien mag das was bringen, aber wenn der Schlauch einer  Torsionsspannung (ist das das richtige Wort?) durch das Festdrehen der  Anschlüsse ausgesetzt ist, dürfte das nicht viel bringen, da er sich  dann durch die Belastung bei Warmwerden verdreht ("in sich  zusammenfällt"). So, als würde man die Enden eines Strohhalmes  gegeneinander verdrehen.


----------



## Timmynator (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

sorry für den Doppelpost, hier stand was, was jetzt als Nachtrag im vorherigen Post steht. 

Kann also gelöscht werden.


----------



## affli (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

das war ja mal wieder ein sehr spannes/r update; test!

auch immer ein grosser aufwand alles so schön zu dokumentieren.
zur zeit habe ich ja keinen pc mehr mit wakü. (seit 5 jahren das erste mal)

ist irgendwie immer ein ganz komisches gefühl wenn ich in den rechner schaue..
süchtig ist nur der vorname..! da soll mir noch mal jemand was von drogen erzählen.

ps.:
ist mir bis anhin noch gar nicht aufgefallen; der schlauch der aus dem gehäuseboden geht/läuft, wo hin führt der?


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: Test mit kleinem Kreislauf*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> die Schläuche sehen echt übel aus, die solltest du lieber mal tauschen.


Ersatz ist schon da!


kero81 schrieb:


> Hm, hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Masterkleer zu kaufen. Das lass ich dann mal besser sein, danke für deine erneute Info darüber!
> 
> Grüßle Kero
> 
> P.s. Immernoch so schöne Temps!


Kein Ursache - gerne geschehen.
Ich nehme solche Anregungen immer gerne auf.
Die Temps - nach ja: das erste Mal, dass ich mit Wakü höhere Temps hatte, als ohne!
Einen Versuch habe ich (noch) nicht gemacht: wie weit komme ich, wenn die Pumpe nicht läuft!
Ich denke mal, dass die großen Kupferkörper der Kühler schon dafür sorgen, dass der Rechner eine Weile (im Idlebetrieb) läuft - viel wird aber nicht gehen.
Ausprobieren tue ich das aber nicht: bei meinem Glück versagt die Hitzeabschaltung und die CPU brennt durch.
Oder die Spawas, oder.......


nobbi77 schrieb:


> In weiser Voraussicht habe ich mir deshalb gleich Knickschutz mit gekauft So liegen auch enge Radien im Praetorian so, wie ich will


Ob der Knickschutz das Zusammenfallen der Schläuche verhindert?
Glaub' ich nicht!
Es sei denn, Du macht auch innen in den Schlauch welchen.....
Da wäre aber evtl. Armaflex die bessere Lösung.


nobbi77 schrieb:


> nur die Winkel am Gehäuseboden  unten rechts (neben dem roten Knopf)  wollen mir noch nicht gefallen...Eine kleine Abdeckung könnte da Wunder  wirken...



Welche Winkel?
Hab' ich da was verpasst oder meinst Du die Winkelanschlüsse am DFM?

Na, mal sehen, wo ich den diesmal verstecke - der ist immer noch potthässlich!


Timmynator schrieb:


> Toller Versuch! Das hier wird noch das Sach- und Lachgeschichten-Tagebuch, nur anstelle der Maus muss ein Leistungsungetüm von Lok als Maskottchen herhalten


Danke!
Hhmmm - bring' mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken....


Timmynator schrieb:


> Genial gelöst, dass du die Kupplungen nach Abstecken einfach ineinanderstecken und damit für einen geschlossenen Kreislauf sorgen kannst.


Das ist an sich Absicht.
Ich habe die Kupplung aus mehreren Gründen so angeordnet:


ich kann sie beim zusammen Stecken nicht verwechseln
Kann ja sein, dass der Radi eine dezidierte Flussrichtung hat
wenn ich das abstecke, kann ich die zusammen Stecken, damit sie nicht lose herum baumeln.
Wenn sie so zusammen gesteckt sind, kommt auch kein Dreck rein
Einen Nachteil hat's auch: durch das mehrfache Stecken und Lösen läuft etwas mehr Wasser aus (ist aber sehr wenig) und es kommt mehr Luft in den Kreislauf.



Timmynator schrieb:


> Und wirklich erstaunlich, wie lange eine WaKü unter Volllast auch ohne Radiator ein solches System "am Leben" halten kann.


 Interessant wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Versuch, wie sich das System mit einen Single- oder Dual-Radi hält.
Ok, _leise_ wird's dann nicht wirklich.....


Timmynator schrieb:


> Das könnte sich mit geschlossener Seitenwand bessern, du hast ja schließlich hinten einen Lüfter, der dann die Luft durchs Gehäuse zieht und nach hinten hinausbefördert. Im offenen Betrieb hat er wahrscheinlich dann einfach "im Kreis" gefördert und nur die Luft aus seiner unmittelbaren Umgebung angesaugt und wieder weggeblasen.



Der Eumel lief gar nicht - aber Du hast da wohl recht: mit Seitenwand wird's besser.


Timmynator schrieb:


> Bei engen Radien mag das was bringen, aber wenn der Schlauch einer  Torsionsspannung (ist das das richtige Wort?) durch das Festdrehen der  Anschlüsse ausgesetzt ist, dürfte das nicht viel bringen, da er sich  dann durch die Belastung bei Warmwerden verdreht ("in sich  zusammenfällt"). So, als würde man die Enden eines Strohhalmes  gegeneinander verdrehen.


Ist das richtige Wort - und ich denke genauso: gegen das Verdrehen oder Zusammenfallen wird der Knickschutz nix bringen.
Testen kann ich's nicht: habe keinen (bisher) Knickschutz.

So, auseinander hab' ich das System - die Teile kommen auf die Heizung zum Trocknen.

Ich habe dabei auch einige Stellen gefunden, wo sich der Schlauch verformt hatte.
Dass er sich an den Tüllen und Schraubanschlüssen aufweitet, ist ja normal.
An einigen Stellen haben sich aber regelrechte Grate gebildet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, man kann's erkennen: der weiße Schlauch lässt sich schlecht fotografieren - er ist ein wenig Kamerascheu....

Ich denke mal, dass dieser Grat von der Überwurfmutter der Verschraubung herrührt.
Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Affli: der Schlauch auf dem Boden ist von der Ablassvorbereitung.
Ein T-Stück an der tiefsten Stelle, Kugelhahn (gibt aber keine Kücken: ich habe zu dem Hahn keine Henne.....) und ein Schlauch; durch die beiden Winkelstücke (eines oben, ein drehbares unten) nach unten weg.
Erleichtert die Arbeit doch sehr.

Ähhm - süchtig?
Da hat Madz mich schon vor Monaten gewarnt: "Vorsicht - Wakü macht süchtig" - Recht hat er: da müsste er ja einen Ausgeben........


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der Schlauch sieht echt übel aus, durch die Überwurfmuttern wird er erst gestaucht und dann setzt 
sich das Gestauchte zwischen die Verschraubungen.
Hast du die Tüllen auf Block geschraubt? wenn nicht, ist der Schlauch definitiv ungeeignet.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

@h_tobi: Was meinst Du mit 'auf Block geschraubt'?

Wie dem auch sei: _Der_ Schlauch ist bei mir 'untendurch' - den gibt's nicht wieder!

Mein nächster Versuch wird ja mit völlig anderem Schlauch: 16/10er statt 13/10er und Tygon statt Masterkleer.
Ich denke, der hohe Preis des Tygon wird sich bemerkbar machen.

Was mich auch erstaunt: die Vielzahl der Teile der Wakü.
Wenn ich nur die 'Bestellteile' (also 'eine Verschraubung' statt 'Verschraubung + Überwurfmutter' oder 'ein Aquaero' statt einem 'Aquaero + Blende') rechne, werden es rund 100 Teile.

Ich zähle mal:


8 Verschraubungen 13/10 gerade
9 Verschraubungen 13/10 90° drehbar
10 Verschraubungen 13/10 45° drehbar
11 Tüllen
4 Doppelmuffen
5 Doppelnippel
12 Verschlussschrauben
7 45°-Winkel G1/4 auf G1/4 drehbar
4 90°-Winkel G1/4 auf G1/4
4 Verlängerungen G1/4 auf G1/4
2 T-Stücke
3 große 'Verteiler'
1 kleiner 'Verteiler'
2 Schnellkupplungen Stecker
2 SchnellkupplungenKupplung
2 Kugelhähne
2 Schottveschraubungen
1 Slotblech dazu
6 Temperatursensoren
2 Temperatursensoren Inline G1/4 auf G1/4
3 Kühler für Mainboard
7m Schlauch

je ein:
Grafikkartenkühler
Pumpe
Deckel für Pumpe
Durchflussmesser
Aquadrive
Heatkiller 3 CPU-Kühler
Aquaero
USB-Kabel für AE
Anschlusskabel für DFM

macht dann 109 Teile Plus Kleinkram wie Kabelbinder, Steckverbinder für Lüfter, Dichtungsringe und und und.

Dazu kommt ja das ganze 'normale' Zeug wie Sata-Kabel, Stromkabel und so.
Was eben so zu einem Rechner gehört.

'ne ganze Menge Teile....


Grüße Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mit auf Block schrauben meine ich bis zum Anschlag, obwohl es eigentlich nicht nötig ist.
Normalerweise reicht bei so was gut Handfest aus.
Aber wie schon genug gesagt, der Schlauch scheint Mist zu sein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

die Schraubverschlüsse habe ich nur handfest geschraubt.
Von da kam ja die Sehnenentzündung am rechten Arm - durch das ganze Probieren.

Der Masterkleer ließ sich auch immer leicht abziehen - von den Tüllen wie von den Verschraubungen.
Der (orange und blaue) Feser, den ich an einigen Stellen noch hatte, ließ sich schon von den Verschraubungen schwer abziehen - bei den Perfect-Seal Tüllen war's dann nur noch mit roher Gewalt möglich: zwei Zangen oder Messer.

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann tippe ich auf einen hohen Silikonanteil bei den Masterkleer, das ist dann nicht so dolle.
Die Teileliste sieht echt heftig aus, mir graut schon vor meinen Bestellungen, wenn es bei mir
dann mit ner WaKü so weit ist.
Da kommt ne Menge Knete zusammen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja, die Geldliste steht ja weiter oben.

Eine gute Nachricht: ich habe gerade von einem aus dem Forum 'ne PN bekommen: ich kann sein Lian-Li V1010 haben, wenn ich das Geld über habe.

Das wird dann für mein nächstes Projekt die Basis.
Damit stehen dafür immerhin einige Teile fest:

Gehäuse: Lian-Li V1010 in schwarz
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 600W PCGH-Edition (weiß)
Lüfter: BeQuiet! Silent Wings PCGH-Edition (weiß)
CPU: AMD AM3, entweder Phenom II X4 965 oder höher (je nachdem, was bis dahin kommt)
Mainboard: Sockel AM 3 mit Sata 3 und USB 3; mehr steht noch nicht fest.
Am liebsten wäre mir ja das EVGA X58 SLI-LE - aber das gibt's bisher nicht für den AM3......
Grafikkarte: vsl. ATI 5850
Mainboardkühler: Klutten und Lehni
CPU-Kühler: Heatkiller 3 oder Klutten und Lehni
Pumpe: Laing DDC
Deckel: Watercool DDC (Single oder Dual)
Radiator: vsl. Mora 3
Steuerung: das Aquaero aus meinem jetzigen Rechner; in den kommt eines ohne Display
Laufwerk: vsl. Slot-In, wahrscheinlich sogar Blue-Ray

Immerhin: das Bild formt sich.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schön, das lässt auf ein baldige TB hoffen. 
MSI hat neue Platinen mit dem 890er Chipsatz, die sehen optisch schon besser aus,
Asus ist auch mit neuen Platinen am Start. So langsam wird es auch im AM3 Lager interessant.


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das hört sich gut an, ein PCGH-PC also


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja, dass ich (nun doch) keinen i7 nehme, hat mehrere Gründe.


ich gebe dem AM 3 mehr Zukunft als dem 1366er (der 1156 ist in meinen Augen sowieso schon 'tot')
Ich kann beim AM3 damit rechnen, dass ich auch noch 12-Kern-CPU's drauf bekomme; beim 1366er rechne ich damit, dass 2011 (wenn Intel die nächste neue Architektur bringt) ein neuer Sockel kommt.
die Leistung, die ich brauche, kriege ich beim AM 3 auch; da brauche ich keinen i7
der AM3 ist mindestens einen Hunderter preiswerter als ein Sockel 1366.

Ich denke, ich komme mit einem AM3 besser hin.

Am liebsten wäre mir ja das EVGA X58 SLI-LE-Mainboard - aber das ist für Sockel 1366.
Mal sehen, was da noch kommt.

Ich brauche ja wahrscheinlich sowieso ein paar Monate, bis ich das Gehäuse habe pulvern lassen - das liebe Geld......
Ich bin mir ja auch nicht sicher, ob ich da evtl. noch was lasern lasse oder nicht.
Erstmal das Gehäuse 'Live' ansehen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Ob ich das in diesem Tagebuch mache oder ein neues anfange, weiß ich noch nicht.


EIN PCGH-PC?
Na, nicht ganz.
Als Farbkonzept denke ich an weiß - schwarz - silber -rot (Wasser), evtl. mit blauen Lichteffekten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*Hier* sind meiner Meinung nach schon ein paar gute
AM3 Motherboards dabei, kannst es dir ja mal ansehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

tobi: der Tipp ist gut - hatte ich bisher noch nicht geguckt.
mal sehen: vielleicht tue ich mir die Cebit nächstes Jahr an...

Das Asus Crosshair IV kann mir schon gefallen - auch, wenn cih vier PCI-E 16x-Slot (noch?) nicht brauche.

Bei Jetwayy weiß ich nicht, was ich von halten soll: die Firma ist mir völlig unbekannt.
Vielleicht nehme ich auch ein Mini-ATX-Board.
brauchen tue ich ja 'nur':

einen PCI-E 16x für die Grafikkarte
zwei PCI-E 1/4x für andere Geräte, bsp. Soundkarte
zwei PCI-Slots, bsp. für eine Netzwerkkarte
einen oder - besser - zwei G-LAN-Anschlüsse
USB 3 (zwei reichen - erstmal)
8 USB-Anschlüsse auf der I/O-Blende
3 USB-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard (für Gehäuse und Aquaero)
Sata 3 (mindestens 6)
E-Sata
Onboard-Sound (7.1 wär' schon schön)
Mal sehen: in den nächsten Wochen kommen sicher noch mehr Bords raus.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da wirst du wohl mit den USB Anschlüssen kein Glück haben, habe mir schon einen internen
USB- Hub von NZXT bestellt um den internen USB Mangel zu umgehen.


----------



## axel25 (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schienenbruch, ich meine nur, weil die PCGH-Komponenten in weiß gehalten sind, deshalb


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

tobi: die ersten Board mit naiven USB.3-Anschlüssen gibt' schon.
Ist - glaub' ich - bei einigen Board's mit zusätzlichem Chip(satz) ausgeführt.

Mal abwarten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Uiiiii...

Jetzt habe ich erst einmal nachgelesen was ich verpasst habe....

Der Filter ist ja wohl mal Geil....und schön das Du den Zern genommen hast.... Ich bin mit dem sehr zufrieden.....

Die meisten USB Anschlüsse haben im Allgemeinen Gigabyte.....

Da ist auch USB 3.0 und Sata 3.0 verbaut.....

Meins hat 6 Externe USB Anschlüsse und noch 3 Steckplätze für jeweils 2 weitere per Slotblende....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## godtake (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Huhu Bruchmeister, 

die Ideen zum V1010 hören sich schon extrem lecker an!
Das mit den vielen Teilen teile ich zu tiefst...mein Aquatuning Warenkorb wächst von Tag zu Tag =|.

Hübsch find ich auch das MSI Board (Nachfolger zum GD70) - und ich muss sagen ich bin mit meinem (noch ohne USB3.0) absolut zufrieden.

@h_tobi: Was ist das für ein Ding? USB intern kenn ich höchstens als PCI Karten. Könntest du mal einen Link sponsern?

Grüße, Goddi


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

naja - USB 3 kann ich zur Not ja mit 'ner PCI-E-Karte nachrüsten.
Da gibt es ja schon Karten, die bieten intern zwei Sata 3-Prots und extern zwei USB 3 Ports.
Das braucht zwar wieder einen PCI-E-Slot, aber damit kann ich auch noch leben.

Der Vorteil dabei: ich kann beim Board (noch mit USB und Sata 2) reinweg nach Optik (Farbe) gehen und Sata 3 und USB 3 dann nachrüsten, wenn ich 's _tatsächlich_ brauche.
Da stellt sich ja die Frage, inwieweit ich auf diese hohen Übertragunsgraten angewiesen bin.

Die meisten USB-Geräte (Tastatur, Maus, Joystick, Scanner, Drucker) kommen ja noch sehr gut mit USB 2 hin.
Große Datenmengen bzw. hohe Übertragungsraten brauche ich ja nur an zwei Stellen:


Systemplatte: eine Ssd. Und nur die können ja diese hohen Übertragungsraten überhaupt ausnutzen
große Datenmengen: derzeit mache ich das Intern über Sata 2 oder extern über E-Sata (2)
Da stellt sich tatsächlich die Frage, ob ich schon jetzt USB und Sata 3 brauche oder mir das beides für den nächsten Rechner - den ich ab etwa Ende 2011 plane  - aufspare.
Im Notfall kann ich beides ja mit 'ner Karte nachrüsten.

Realistisch betrachtet: 
Da für die meisten Geräte USB 2 ausreicht, brauche ich - wenn überhaupt - nur einen oder zwei USB 3-  Ports.
Auch bei E-Sata reicht notfalls ein (Besser: zwei) Port(s), Sata 3  brauche ich dringend nur für eine System-Ssd - für Daten (sollte ich die  bei dem Rechner brauchen) reicht wohl auch Sata 2 noch 'ne Weile: ich  denke, bis Ssd's für Daten bezahlbar sind, vergehen noch fünf Jahre und  bis dahin habe ich mindestens noch einen weiteren Rechner zusammen  gebaut.
Und Hdd's können die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von Sata 3 gar nicht ausnutzen.

brauchen tue ich sonst ja drei PCI-E-Ports:

Grafikkarte
TV-Karte oder Soundkarte
Erweiterung (USB-3-Karte)
Außerdem (maximal) zwei PCI-Ports:

Netzwerkkarte
Erweiterung (TV- oder Soundkarte)
 
Auf einen PCI-Slot kann ich verzichten, wenn ich zwei G-Lan-Ports auf der I/O-Blende habe.
Also käme ich dabei sogar mit einem Mikro-ATX-Board hin, was mir wieder mehr Platz für die Wakü verschafft.

Mal sehen, was sich da so tut: bis ich mir ein Board kaufe, dauert's noch mindestens vier Monate - da kommt sicher noch einiges auf den Markt.


Asrock hat da ein brauchbares Board heraus gebracht, das eine halbwegs passende Optik bietet.

Die Gigabyte-Boards sind gut, passen aber optisch nicht so ganz: das viele Blau beißt sich doch ein wenig mit dem geplanten rot.

Das gilt auch für das Asus Crosshair Formula III: zu blau, aber ansonsten durchaus brauchbar.
Das Einzige, was ich da vermisse, ist der zweite G-Lan-Port.
Wen man bedenkt, dass das Board nur 160€ kostet, kann man wirklich nicht meckern!

Gut passen würde das Asus M4A89GTD Pro.

Ist nur wieder zu blau, aber ansonsten:

2* PCI-E 16x
6*Sata 3
e-Sata
2* USB 3
je einen PCI-E- 1x und 4x
2 PCI
Dazu noch eine integrierte Grafik (OK, soooo doll ist die nicht, reicht aber vlt. für ein zusätzliches 7"-Display) und das alles für nur 120€!

Da könnte ich sogar mit den blauen Slots leben.

Es gibt schon einige Boards, aber es kommen sicher noch mehr.

An sich brauche ich (derzeit) kein Sata 3 und USB 3, aber ich möchte mit dem Board für eine Weile (mindestens 5 Jahre) hinkommen.
Wenn auch später nur als 'Arbeits-' und nicht als Spiele-PC.
Da reicht aber zur Not auch eine Nachrüstung mit 'ner Karte.

*Wie steht es bei meinem derzeitigen Rechner?*

Auseinander gebaut ist alles soweit.

Derzeit bin ich dabei, den Filter in die Klappe einzubauen.
Morgen baue ich dann die Klappe, Das Podest und das Aquadrive ein.
Ich muss nur mal sehen, wie das mit den dicken Schläuchen klappt: zur Seite hin wird's recht eng.
Im Notfall muss ich da zwei drehbare 90°-Winkel einbauen, damit ich die Klappe auf bekomme.

Mal sehen, wie das alles passt.

Am Sonntag will ich dann mit dem Umbau vom DVD-Brenner anfangen und die drei Vandalismustaster in die Front setzen.
Dazu baue ich mir noch einen 'Schaltdummy': drei Taster und drei LED's, die ich anstecken kann, wenn die Front nicht eingebaut ist.
Da kann ich dann basteln, ohne dass mir die Front im Wege ist und habe dennoch die Taster und LED's zur Verfügung.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann würde ich sagen, hol dir das passende Board, das dir gefällt und rüste dann ggfls. per
Steckkarte die fehlenden Funktionen nach.
Dann hast du zumindest optisch die optimale Lösung.

@ Godtake,
*Hier *mal der Link zur internen USB- Platine, vor 4 Wochen war CK der einzige Anbieter in DE.
Das kann sich mittlerweile aber geändert haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ich habe da was gelesen, dass bei einigen Asus-Platinen eine Karte mit 2*Sata 3 und 2*USB 3 bei ist.
Also gibt's die Dinger - und wenn als Ersatzteil von Asus.

Wenn sich USB 3 und Sata 2 durchsetzen - und damit rechne ich spätestens dann, wenn Sata-3 und (externe) USB 3 -Ssd's erscheinen - werden auch solche Controller in Mengen erscheinen.

Der Link ist gut Tobi - da kann ich notfalls nachrüsten!
Das könnte auch bei mir ein Problem werden, weil ich evtl. mehr als drei USB-Anschlüsse intern brauche:

Aqauero
USB am Gehäuse  1
USB am Gehäuse  2
Display (mindestens ein Port)
Ok, wenn das Display auch nur einen halben USB-Stecker hat (wie das Aquaero), ginge das mit dem AE zusammen - dass weiß ich aber derzeit nicht....
Kartenleser
Da wären wir bei einem Bedarf von fünf internen USB-Ports......

Ich seh' schon: Mikro-ATX wird nix: zu wenig PCI-Ports: zwei müssen's dann schon werden....

Auch kein Problem: das vorgesehene V1010 hat genug Platz, dass ich den AGB neben der ATX-Platine aufhängen kann - da fehlt mir beim derzeitigen PC-9B etwas der Raum für.
Da das V1010 aber 6cm tiefer ist, reicht das besser - was ein Hauptgrund für die Entscheidung zum V1010 ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*Umbau - Einbau des neuen Filters*

Hi!

Wie geplant, habe ich heute den neuen Aquacomputer-Filter eingebaut.

Leider hatte ich wenig Zeit dafür, weil ich noch am Fahrrad ein wenig Schrauben 'durfte' - nicht schwer, aber Fummelkram, nervig und laaaangwierig.

Nu aber zurück zum Thema.
*Einbau des Aquacomputer-Filters.*

Natürlich lief nicht alles wie geplant: schließlich sind wir hier bei NobLorRos......

Als erstes habe ich mal den Filter in die Klappe eingebaut, hinter der früher die Einschübe des Hot-Swap-Käfigs waren.
Das war nicht weiter schwer, da ja vorne noch die Blende drauf kommt.

Schwieriger waren da schon die vier Löcher für die Schrauben, mit denen die Blende aufgeschraubt wird.
Diese Löcher waren natürlich genau auf dem Rand der vorhandenen Löcher der Klappe.

Eingebaut sah das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halb geöffnet von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und geschlossen von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier wird auch das erste Problem sichtbar: die Tüllen stoßen gegen den Rahmen der Klappe.Hätt' ich da vorher drauf geachtet, hätte ich wohl den Filter anders eingebaut.
Aber wo?
Auch um 90° gedreht, passt es nicht und hätte auch in die 5,25"-Schächte nicht gepasst - oder mindestens drei 5,25"-Schächte verbraucht.
​Also: den Rahmen ausschneiden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da verliert der Rahmen aber zu viel an Stabilität - er muss ja die Klappe und den Filter tragen.

Ich habe aber noch den alten Hot-Swap-Käfig....
Also: einen Teil abgeschnitten und als Verstärkung an den Rahmen der Klappe angeschraubt - da der Hot-Swap-Käfig kleiner ist, kann ich vielleicht die Schläuche zwischen dem Hot-Swap-Käfig und dem Rahmen der Klappe durchführen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgeschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und angeschraubt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit, so gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So passen die Schläuche zwischen Rahmen und Hot-Swap-Käfig durch.

Damit das alles passt, muss ich aber 45°-Winkel-Verschraubungen und damit auch kleineren (13/10er) Schlauch nehmen - sonst würde ich gegen die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse stoßen.

Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und halb geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na also.

Nun aber schnell in den Rahmen vom Gehäuse eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: mit 'Schnell' war da nix: ich 'durfte' noch den Rahmen vom Gehäuse ausschneiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun passt es.

Also mal schnell die Frontblende aufsetzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dahinter kommt das Aquadrive:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nu wird's wieder interessant:

Ich könnte das Aquadrive auch unten an den 5,25"-Schacht hängen.
Aber: außer dem Problem mit den Löchern und Gewinden in den Seitenteilen vom Aquadrive reicht mir der Platz nicht.
Wegen den unterhalb vom 5,25"-Schacht vorgesehenen Vandalismustastern müsste ich mit dem Aquadrive so weit nach hinten, dass ich mit den Sata-Anschlüssen vom Mainboard in Konflikt komme.

An sich will ich noch unter das Aquadrive Gummifüße zur Entkopplung  machen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich in die Seitenteile Löcher bohren  und Gewinde schneiden kann.

Die Lösung mit den Winkeln, wie ich es vorher hatte, sah aber auch nicht  so toll aus.

Da muss ich wahrscheinlich das Podest entfernen und damit auch die  Laschen, an denen der Rahmen der Klappe angenietet ist.
Um für die Schläuche genug Raum zu haben - die bewegen sich ja, wenn ich die Klappe öffne (Öffnen muss ich die, um an die Hähne am Filter zu kommen) - baue ich das Aquadrive nicht mittig ins Gehäuse ein, sondern setze es so weit, wie es geht an die linke Seitenwand.
Mal sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aba...aba...aba   - hättens nicht einfach 90°- Tüllen auch getan? 
Ich mein klar - alles zusammenschneiden - irgendwie anders wieder zusammenschrauben usw. ist immer die noblorrosischere Variante - aber 2 Tüllen, 90°, Anschlüsse nach oben zeigend damit nix mit dem Festplattenkühler kollidiert und gut?...

aber was weiß ich denn schon --

So haben wir wieder ein klasse Update 

Den HDD- Kühler würde ich da lassen wo er ist.

Grüße. GT


----------



## Skorpion60310 (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist echt ein klasse Update und dazu noch so schöne Arbeit 

Hoffe mal geht weiter so!!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*Umbau - Einbau Aquacomputer-Filter*

Hi!

ja: 90°-Tüllen hätten's getan - wenn ich welche gehabt hätte!
Auf die warte ich wieder 'ne Woche oder so.
Wobei: ich habe ja 90°-Winkel G1/4 auf G1/4 - da hätte ich Tüllen drauf schrauben können.
Habe ich auch überlegt.
Aber: dabei ist die Bewegung des Schlauches zu ungünstig und den Rahmen der Klappe muss ich auf jedem Fall ausschneiden, weil auch die 90°-Winkel sonst nicht passen.
Letztlich hätte ich das Aquadrive woanders hin oder zu weit nach hinten setzen müssen, damit sich der Schlauch beim Öffnen der Tür bewegen kann - also: keine 90°!
 Und nach oben/unten zeigend geht nicht: da klemme ich den Schlauch am  Rahmen bzw. der Frontblende ein - vor allem den dicken 16er.

Ich hätte auch diese 45°-Winkel nehmen können und da Tüllen drauf - denen traue ich aber nicht so wirklich über den Weg.
Gepasst hätten die aber, weil sie recht kurz sind - mri kommen die Dinger aber immer sehr wackelig um die Ecke - da fürchte ich, dass die irgendwann abreißen.

Mit den Koolance-45°-Winkeln und Tüllen komme ich wieder zu dicht an die Seitenwand: zu wenig Platz für den dicken 16er Schlauch.
Ich illustriere Euch das mal mit ein paar Bildern - wo sind die vollen Akkus für diese   Kamera schon wieder hin!?!?!?

Also: so sieht das mit Koolance-45°-Winkel & Tülle bzw. 90°-Winkel & Tülle aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch angeregt, noch mal mit zwei Koolance-45°-Winkeln und Tüllen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geöffnet sieht das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OK: der Schlauch stößt an das Aquadrive an.
Einerseits setze ich das Aquadrive noch weiter nach vorne, so dass der Schlauch im Bereich der Tülle anstößt und nicht geknickt und/oder abgequetscht werden kann.
Andererseits brauche ich die Klappe nicht ganz öffnen, sondern nur so weit, dass ich an die beiden eingebauten Kugelhähne komme.

Es reicht also so aus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Es geht also doch!

€dit: danke Godtake: Du hast mich angeregt, das Ganze noch mal zu prüfen.
Ergebnis: mehr Platz als gedacht - oder der 16er Schlauch ist kleiner als erwartet.
Wie auch immer: ich kann die Koolance-45°-Winkel und Tüllen nehmen.
Das Aquadrive kommt auch da hin: ich schneide die Laschen gleich ab, nehme das Podest raus  und setze die Gummifüße (doch mit Winkeln, aber kurzen) drunter.

Ich schneide jetzt mal die Laschen ab und setze das Aquadrive ein.

Bis denne.

Grüße

Jochen
P.S: wisst Ihr, was völlig nervt: wenn man eine Stunde oder länger an einem Beitrag feilt, dann 'Antworten' drückt - und eine Fehlermeldung erhält:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann von vorne anfangen kann!
(ist mir eben und heute Nacht um 1 Uhr so gegangen.....)


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das sieht alles sehr interessant aus, was du da so treibst.
Hättest du den Filter nicht um 90 Grad drehen können, damit die Anschlüsse oben sitzen?
Dann wärst du über dem Aquadrive mit den 45Grad Winkeln gelandet. Von den Bildern her
sieht das für mich am Besten aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

neee: hätt' auch nicht gepasst: da wäre ich - wenn ich den Filter in die Mitte der Tür setze - oben an den Rahmen und die Frontblende gestoßen.
Der Eumel ist von der Mitte bis zu den Anschlüssen etwa 5cm lang, die Tüllen bringen noch mal knapp 2cm, dazu der Schlauch.
Auch die 90°-Winkel sind 2,5cm lang.
Gibt als mindestens 7,5cm (mit 90°-Winkeln), ich habe aber von der Mitte bis zur Kante der Tür nur 6,5cm: das langt leider um einen cm nicht.

So habe ich die Anschlüsse im Bereich der Drehachse, so dass sie nicht mit ausschwenken und auch nicht mit der Frontblende kollidieren.
Zusätzlich verringere ich den Bewegungsraum, den die Schläuche brauchen.

Das Aquadrive ist drin; jetzt mache ich mich an den Umbau der Grafikkarte auf 1-Slot.
Hintergrund: als nächstes will ich die Position des AGB festlegen.
Dafür brauche ich die Streben und um deren Postion festlegen zu können, muss ich Mainboard und Grafikkarte einbauen.

Mal sehen: Bilder gibt's dann auch wieder.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann viel Spaß, werde auf die Bilder warten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Übrigens: ich bin die Tage auf eine Anzeige von Asus gestoßen: die haben eine PCI-E-Karte, die je zwei Sata3 (intern) und USB3-Ports (extern) hat.
Heißt U3S6 und kostet rund 30€.

Außerdem habe ich mir noch was überlegt: brauche ich denn USB 3 und Sata 3 _jetzt_?
An sich nicht: ich habe im Moment einfach keine Geräte, die diese Anschlüsse haben - geplant sind auch keine - und komme mit dem, was ich habe, erstmal hin.

Also kann ich bei meinem nächsten Rechner erstmal drauf verzichten und USB 3 und Sata 3 mit solch einer Karte (kommen ja auch bestimmt welche von anderen Herstellern) nachrüsten, wenn ich's dann doch brauche.

Mal sehen: erstmal kommt das V1010-Gehäuse, das Netzteil und dann kann ich mir 'nen Kopp machen, welches Mainboard ich nehme.
Bis dahin kommen garantiert noch einige AM3-Boards auf den Markt, wohl auch viele mit USB 3 und Sata 3.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

huch - Schienenbruch erlernt die Beweisführung per Bildern noch....*tiefbeeindrucktbin*

Wenn man so genau hinguggen kann wie jetzt macht Deine Lösung allerdings Sinn.
Und wieder steht fest dass der WaKü- Markt eben noch nicht alles bietet, was 
Schienenbruchs Herz begehrt - denn am besten wären da wohl sich automatisch verlängernde abknickbare Tüllen gewesen hihi....

Aber: Der Filter - hinter der Klappe - mit dem Schlauch - das sieht einfach jetzt schon gut aus°!


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*Umbau - Stand: 07.03.2010*

Hi!

so, ich hab' heute Nachmittag einiges geschafft.

Nach zahlreichen Fehlversuchen habe ich dann AGB und Pumpe eingebaut.
So hatte ich den AGB mit M3-Gewindestangen aufgehängt.
Hat auch prima geklappt - bis mir einfiel, dass ja noch der Deckel auf das Gehäuse drauf kommt und die überstehenden Gewindestangen oben dann im Wege sind......

Auch ein durchgehendes Aluprofil ging nicht, da ja der AGB kleiner ist, als die Pumpe und ich die Pumpe ja am AGB anhängen wollte.Anmerkung: der Schlauch zwischen AGB und Pumpe ist nur provisorisch dran; da kommt natürlich noch 13/10er hin.​Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich erwogen, die Pumpe hochkant zu montieren (zwischen Aquadrive und Netzteil; Ein-/Auslass oben).
Da ich aber vsl. noch eine Midplate einsetzen möchte, habe ich sie doch lieber waagerecht eingebaut.

Der AGB ist sehr schön: recht klein und - mit ein wenig Vorsicht - lassen sich auch im Bedarfsfall zusätzliche Gewinde in das Unterteil schneiden: ich habe auf der Oberseite M3-Gewinde geschnitten, an denen ich zwischendurch den AGB aufgehängt hatte.

Da mir inzwischen die Zeit fehlt - um 4 Uhr morgen früh ist die Nacht vorbei - nur mal eben kurz zwei Bilder.

So sieht es insgesamt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal der Blick auf die beiden Gewindestangen, mit denen der AGB stabilisiert wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit dies.

Was steht als nächstes an?


Grafikkarte auf 1-Slot umbauen
Mainboard wieder ausbauen
Rechner sauber machen (Bohrspäne)
Mainboard verschlauchen
DFM einbauen
Da sind wir aber wohl schon bei Donnerstag......

Bis morgen dann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Warum willst du die Graka umbauen? Da ist doch eh kein Slot direkt unter der.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

nee, ein Slot nicht - aber da kommt das Slotblech mit der Buchse für die Kabelverbindung zum Mora2 (2*Lüfter, 1*Temp-Sensor) hin: eben weil da kein Slot ist!
Den VGA-Anschluss brauche ich eh' nicht und die Grafikkarte will ich sowieso mal demontieren, um den Sitz des Kühlers zu überprüfen: Die biegt sich teilweise doch ein ganzes Ende durch.

Außerdem: wenn mir der PC später als Office-PC dienen soll, brauche ich den freien Platz, weil da dann eine USB-Blende hin kommt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die AGB Halterung ist ein Hit, finde es geil, auf was für Ideen du kommst.
Bin auf deine nächsten Schandtaten gespannt.


----------



## Modstar (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Außerdem: wenn mir der PC später als Office-PC dienen soll, .......


Nice, Wakü im Office Pc?
Hat nicht jeder!


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der Filter in der Front sieht klasse aus. 

Du könntest mal probieren, die beiligende Halterung des AGB mit Stangen oder Winkeln am Case zu befestigen und daran denn den AGB. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass Du die Befestigungen hinterm Halter verstecken kannst und den AGB z.B. zum Befüllen, einfach nach vorne rausziehen kannst.

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Danke Euch - das motiviert-
Gerade nach so einem Scheiß Tag auf Arbeit.

@Modstar: die Wakü im Office-PC hat zwei Gründe:


es soll Ruhe herrschen, wenn  der Office-PC läuft!
der jetzige Office-PC ist 'ne Ende  schwächer, als der Spiele-PC und ich gebe ihn zum Freundschaftspreis weg  (Derjenige, der ihn kriegt, hat eh' kein Geld) - den Preis, den ich für  den späteren Office-PC haben wollte, kann der sowieso nicht zahlen.

@Schrauberopi: hhhmmm - da haste Recht: das könnte die Sache noch  vereinfachen.
Allerdings kommt an den AGB sowieso an jeder Seite je ein Anschluss  dran:


*oben:* Tubemeter (passt hervorragend!)
*links:*  Einlass (= vom Radi)
*rechts:* von der  Füllvorbereitung (Schlauchstück mit Kugelhahn und Blindstopfen); die  kommt wieder hinter die rechte Seitenwand: ich habe natürlich wieder  vergessen, mir einen Fillport zu bestellen.....
*Unten:*  zur Pumpe
Ich baue morgen sowieso das Mainboard noch mal aus,  da kann ich mal sehen, ob das was bringt.
Das mit dem Halter - hatte ich nicht wirklich dran gedacht - hat zwei  Vorteile: 


ich kann die notwendigen Löcher im Metall bohren, statt im - doch  recht dünnen - Kunststoff des AGB
ich kann mit der Querstrebe weiter nach hinten - soweit, dass ich  die Grafikkarte direkt dran aufhängen kann.
 
Ich will auch noch mal eine Variante mit drei Alustreben ausprobieren:  eine senkrecht (mittig zum AGB von oben bis zum AGB), eine quer (knapp  oberhalb der Grafikkarte = Unterkante AGB) und die Dritte von der  Zweiten zur Rückwand, quer zum 5,25"-Schacht an dessen Hinterkante - an  der Endet die zweite Strebe dann.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Aufhängung nur mit M3-Gewindestangen -  die kann ich später z. B. mit Schrumpfschlauch (schwarz, rot oder blau  sind da)  'tarnen'.

Die dritte Variante, die ich noch testen will, ist die, zwei Alu-Streben  zu nehmen: eine von oben zum AGB (mittig), eine Zweite entweder mittig  zum AGB oder Unterkante AGB quer von der Rückwand bis zum 5,25"-Schacht.

Wobei ich gleich mal 'ne Frage dazu habe: was gefällt Euch besser:  Gewindestangen (schlanker, 'tarnbar') oder die Aluprofile?
Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung dass das Gehäuse am Ende überfüllt  wirkt, wenn zu den fetten 16er Schläuchen auch noch mindestens zwei  10mm-Aluprofile dazu kommen.

Was meint Ihr?

Heute tut sich nix mehr großartig: ich mache noch ein paar Bilder, die  ich gestern vergessen habe, sowie ein paar Bilder für jemanden aus'm  Quatsch-Thread.

Für mehr, fehlt mir einfach die Laune -war ein echter Scheiß Tag auf  Arbeit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich würde Gewindestangen nehmen - genau aus dem Grund den Du selbst schon angemerkt hast - es wird voll mit Aluprofilen.
Nachdem Du sowieso so ziemlich jede technische Raffinesse die es in Bezug auf WaKü gibt mit einpackst, würde ich Platz sparen wo Platz zu sparen ist.


----------



## h_tobi (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schließe mich Godi an, nimm die Gewindestangen, je mehr Platz hast du für andere Sachen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich würde auch Gewindestangen nehmen. Ich hatte meinen AGB mal auf 3mm Gewindestangen stehen, dass erschien mir aber etwas zu wackelig. Habe dann 4mm genommen. Ich habe auch noch einen 240er Radi auf Stangen (4mm) stehen. Hält wirklich gut. Von Klefreak kam die Idee, die Stangen zu sleeven. Sieht bestimmt besser aus, als nur mit Schrumpfschlauch.

Radi auf Stangen
Agb auf Stangen

lg


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gewindestangen. Sieht in der jetztigen Konfiguration schon gut aus, kann nur besser werden


----------



## Rauschel (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

das mit der tür ist echt spitze gelöst worden ! 1A


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, das ist ja ein überwältigendes - und eindeutiges - Ergebnis.
Prima: kann ich mir die Versuche mit dem Aluprofil sparen.

@Schrauberopi: hhhm - da war mir was entfallen: an sich kenne ich Dein TB - man wird nicht jünger.......
Denn mach' ich mal ein paar Bilder, und fange mit den Stangen an.
Nur mit dem Sleeven wird's - erstmal - nix: kein Geld, um eine schnuckelige Bestellung bei Nils (wo aus sonst?) aufzugeben - das kommt aber auf jedem Fall!

So, hier mal der Bereich links von der Grafikkarte mit den beiden Gewindestangen, die den AGB stabilisieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mal ein schnelles Foto mit einer Querstrebe über die ganze breite - einfach hineingelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mache noch zwei Fotos für den Quatschthread - hatte ich gestern erwähnt - und dann geht's los.

Die Bilder kann ich Euch ja auch zeigen:
Geht um den neuen Filter von Aquacomputer.
So sieht er von vorne aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennen wir ja.

So sieht der Gute von hinten aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die Knebel der Kugelhähne abgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal mit abgenommener Blende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wozu das Loch neben den unteren Kugelhahn ist, weiß ich nicht.
Die Verschraubung ganz links ist ein einfacher G1/8-Verschlussstopfen; dort kann ein Beleuchtungsmodul  eingesetzt werden (gibt's auch in G1/4).
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich vermute mal, das ist die Öffnung zum Spülen des Filters, wenn die Platte wie jetzt ab ist,
könntest du den Filter durchspülen und das Wasser würde durch die Öffnung austreten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

glaub' ich nicht: die Öffnung liegt am Auslass.
Das bedeutet: das Spülwasser müsste durch den Einlass in den Filter gegeben werden.
Da spült es sich aber schlecht: zum spülen muss man gegen die reguläre Stromrichtung spülen, sonst drückst Du ja den Dreck nur noch fester an das Filtergitter.

Sorry: in/Out ist etwas schlecht erkennbar.

Wäre aber an sich 'ne gute Idee - schlag' das dich mal AC vor: ein Filter mit Spülöffung, der ohne Ausbau gereinigt werden kann.

Das bringt mich auf eine Idee - zwei Kugelhähne, zwei T-Stücke......

Zu wenig Platz, aber für die Zukunft eine Möglichkeit: nach Einfüll- und Ablassvorbereitung noch eine Filterspüleinrichtung.......


€dit: ich hab' Euch ja noch ein Bild unterschlagen.
Ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass ich die Gewindestangen nicht einfach durch das Profil oben am Rahmen vom Gehäuse führen und mit 'ner Mutter bfestigen kann, weil dann der Deckel nicht mehr passt.
Direkt am senkrechten Schenkel des U-Prfils geht auch nicht, weil dann der AGB zu dicht an die Seitenwand kommt.

Wie habe ich denn nun die Gewindestange, die die Grafikkarte hält und die beiden Aluprofile befestigt?

Jemand 'ne Idee?



grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*Einbau AGB - Eintragsversuch drei....*

seit 'ner halben Stunde versuche ich, die Aktualisierung meines Albums -  neue Bilder für Euch - und diesen Eintrag hin zu kriegen.

Immer wieder 404-Fehlermeldungen!
Hochgeladene Bilder weg, dafür andere drei mal im Album - toll!

Wer hat den PCGH-Server ferngemoddet?

Versuch 5.........

Hi!

mal wieder ein Doppelpost - sonst ist's mit dem Verlinken aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis schlecht.
Inzwischen habe ich den AGB und das Aquadrive eingebaut.

So ist der Stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht doch brauchbar aus, oder?

Aber: so geht es nicht ganz......
Schräg von oben wird das Problem deutlicher......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Direkt von oben wird's noch besser erkennbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die oberen Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte sind durch die lange Gewindestange blockiert.
Allerdings kann ich den AGB nicht weiter zur Seitenwand hin einbauen, weil dann die - gerade unterm AGB hängende - Pumpe zu dicht an die Seitenwand kommt.

Was tun?

Drei Möglichkeiten fallen mir ein:


die Gewindestange um die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte herum führen
nur die unteren Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte benutzen
auf die Gewindestange verzichten und eine zweite zum 5,25"-Schacht führen.
Variante 2 scheidet aus: da müsste ich einen Schlauch durch das halbe Gehäuse führen - und da ist schon genug wenig Platz drin!

Also: Variante 1&3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schräg von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was meint Ihr?

Die lange Strebe nach links lassen oder nicht?
Hinter den Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte vorbei geht nicht: dann komme ich hinten im Bereich der Slotblenden heraus.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich inzwischen auch auf 1-Slot-Slotblech umgebaut.
Die rechte vordere Ecke der Graka ist auch an einer Gewindestange aufgehängt - die biegt sich mir mit dem schweren Kühler sonst zu sehr durch!
Momentan überlege ich, wo ich den DFM unterbringe.

Ursprünglich wollte ich den DFM hochkant hinter der Tür unterbringen, so dass er und der Filter vor dem Aquadrive eingebaut sind.
Da das Aquadrive dann aber zu weit nach hinten kommt, lasse ich das lieber: der Platz für die Kabel von Netzteil her ist schon knapp genug.

Mal sehen, wie ich das löse......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## nobbi77 (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

godtake wars!*duckundwegrenn*


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Habe auch einige Probleme Beiträge zu schreiben, der Server scheint heute keine Lust zu haben.
Wenn du alles fertig hast, kopiere es in die Zwischenablage, beim 2ten/3ten Versuch geht es dann 
meistens.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Inzwischen hab' ich's geschafft - siehe drei Post's weiter oben!
Das weiter oben erwähnte Problem mit dem Securitay token habe ich immer noch....
Die Zwischenablage nutze ich schon - hab' mir extra die Tastenkombis "Crtl & C", "Crtl & V" und "Crtl & X" auf drei Tasten meiner G19 gelegt - echt bequem, diese Sondertasten......

jetzt ist erstmal Haushaltsarbeit abgesagt: Essen machen, Buletten (für morgen, Arbeit) braten und so Zeug.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann viel Spaß beim Köcheln. 
Was hälst du von einem Winkelblech, das vom LW- Schacht an die rechte Seite vom AGB geht?
Dann bräuchtest du keine oder nur die oberen Gewindestangen. Das müsste auch halten.


----------



## Timmynator (10. März 2010)

*AW: Einbau AGB - Eintragsversuch drei....*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Drei Möglichkeiten fallen mir ein:
> 
> 
> die Gewindestange um die Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte herum führen
> ...



Spontan hätte ich Nr. 1 vorgeschlagen. Aber wenn du in Variante 3 noch eine zweite Stange zum 5,25"-Schacht führst, ergibt sich ein einheitliches Muster bei der Aufhängung, zwei Stangen von oben und zwei von der Seite. 
Ich denke mit der Verschlauchung wird an der Graka eh schon genug "los" sein.

P.S.: Hatte auch Probleme mit den 404-Errors. Wer spielt da mit dem Fernmoddingknopf?


----------



## godtake (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nu ja, nachdem ich heute von der Arbeit aus in die Arbeit gefahren bin und nun nach einem 14- Stunden Arbeitstag endlich wieder daheim bin, hab ich mir gedacht:

Knopf -> Server -> Weniger zum Nachholen -> näher an den Updates....

War ded ned oge so? 

----

zum Mod:
Ich würde der Gewindestange einfach einen knick nach unten und nach vorne verpassen (die anderen hast Du ja auch schon zu Recht geknickt wenn ich das richtig sehe) und die Stange unter den GraKa- Anschlüssen vorbei schleusen.

Den DFM würde ich irgendwo unterbringen wo er nicht im Weg ist - sprich nähe Gehäusewände ^^ - genauer könnt ich das gerade irgendwie auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn Du nur zwei 4mm Gewindestangen von oben nimmst und diese an jeweils zwei Stellen mit dem Agb verschraubst (z. B. an der beiliegenden Halterung) müsste es eigentlich schon stabil genug sein. Von unten wird er ja auch noch durch den Schlauch etwas gehalten. Falls es doch zu wackelig wird, kannst Du immer noch eine Stange zur Seite nehmen. 

lg


----------



## herethic (10. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich denke dein AGB wird gut halten.Du hast ja zusätzlich noch eine Strebe vom Laufwerksschacht genommen,deshalb vermute ich mal das es halten wird.
Und selbst wenn das Teil runterfallen würde,würde es zwischen dem NT und der Pumpe(?)landen,also würde nicht veil passieren.
Oder du betreibst deinen AGB extern.

Meine bescheidene Meinung/Ratschlag(keine Garantie)

Aber die breiten Querstreben sehen geil aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. März 2010)

*Einbau AGB - noch 'ne Variante*

Hi!

Hört sich alles Interessant an - ich hab' ja einiges schon probiert.
Dabei ist mir noch 'ne Idee gekommen, die ich eben mal 'auf die Schnelle' (beinahe) umgesetzt habe.

Statt der insgesamt drei Alustreben - die den Rechner ja nun doch etwas zu viel füllen - nur eine quer, die ich dann so anordne, dass sie dort verläuft, wo - optisch - schon etwas ist: die Grafikkarte.
Im Klartext: die Strebe einfach an der Unterkante des AGB, diesen drauf stellen - das hält - und die Strebe auf gleicher Höhe mit der Grafikkarte.

Ich habe das mal eben eingerichtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf die Gewindestangen könnte ich - hoffentlich - verzichten; die habe ich hier noch dran, weil der AGB grad' noch dran hängt.

Auf diesem Bild hier sieht man auch, wie ich das Ratz-Fatz gezaubert habe: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Strebe einfach mit 'ner Klemme am 5,25"-Schacht fixiert.

Wenn ich das so mache, kann ich - vielleicht - auf die ganzen Gewindestangen verzichten und habe nur die eine Alustrebe, die mir noch dazu die Vorderkante der Grafikkarte kaschiert.

Die Befestigung am 5,25"-Schacht ist kein Problem: zwei M4er Schrauben, notfalls Abstandhalter.
Für die Befestigung an der Rückwand müsste ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, aber das kriege ich auch hin - wär' ja noch schöner!

Eine dritte Variante hier: eine Alustrebe quer, aber in der Mitte vom AGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' auch überlegt, den AGB tiefer zu hängen; dann komme ich aber schnell mit den PCI-E-Kabeln der Grafikkarte in Konflikt; Winkelstecker dafür habe ich derzeit nicht greifbar.
Weiter vor geht auch nicht, weil dann die Pumpe wieder zu dicht an die Seitenwand kommt.
Auch hier würde ich auf die Gewindestangen verzichten können (hoffe ich....)

Was meint Ihr?

Ich könnte natürlich darauf verzichten, die Pumpe unter den AGB zu hängen, möchte aber wegen der Entkopplung nicht drauf verzichten.
Und das Shoggy ist mir einerseits zu hässlich, andererseits zu instabil (gut, letzteres wird die Hängelösung irgendwo auch sein).
Und ob meine vier Gummi-Hdd-Entkoppler reichen, bezweifele ich auch.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (11. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm....mit Alustrebe taugt mir gar ned...das ist mir persönlich zu viel.


----------



## h_tobi (11. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die erste Variante finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt, du könntest dann gleich die GraKa an der Ecke mit abfangen.
Dann hast du 2 Fliegen mit einer Strebe erlegt. 
Evtl. kann in die Strebe noch Beleuchtung mit rein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AGB-Einbau*

Hi!

So, ich hab' mal wieder ein wenig gemacht.

Den AGB habe ich eingebaut - nun doch auf eine Alustrebe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Grund dafür, doch nicht die Gewindestangen zu benutzen, ist der, dass ich dann viel 'im Wege' habe, wenn ich an die Verschlauchung gehe.
So habe ich nur die eine Alustrebe 'im Wege' und das noch dazu an einer Stelle, wo ich sowieso kaum was machen kann: direkt an der Vorderkante der Grafikkarte.
Außerdem wird die - etwas unschöne - Vorderkante der Grafikkarte verdeckt und ich kann die PCI-E-Kabel der Grafikkarte in der Strebe führen.

Die Alustrebe schränkt mir zwar die nutzbare Länge vom untersten 5,25"-Schacht ein, aber damit kann ich leben: in den untersten 5,525"-Schacht soll das Aquaero 'rein - und das ist kurz genug.
Eventuell - wenn ich keine bessere Stelle finde - baue ich da (also hinter dem AE) noch den DFM ein.
Das hätte einige Vorteile:


der DFM ist 'unsichtbar'
die Verkabelung ist kurz und unsichtbar
(Sind ja zwei Anschlüsse: Strom- und Datenleitung)
der DFM ist für Schlauch und Kabel gut erreichbar
 
Außerdem habe ich die Aufhängung der Grafikkarte geändert.
Bisher war von oben eine Gewindestange senkrecht nach unten geführt.
Nun habe ich eine Gewindestange fast waagerecht zum Mainboard geführt, in einen Abstandhalter des Mainboards gesetzt und an der Grafikkarte mit einem Kabelschuh befestigt.
Das sieht dann - von vorne durch den 5,25"-Schacht - so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn der AGB nicht senkrecht stehen bleibt, kann ich noch eine  Gewindestange von der seitlichen Bohrung am AGB nach hinten zum  Mainoardtray führen.

Das Ganze erschwert zwar den Aus- und Einbau des Mainboards, aber ich denke, so kommt es am Ende ganz gut 'rüber.
Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: nächster Schritt: Test DVD-Brenner (hat drei Schwerkrafttests hinter sich) und Umbau auf externen I/O-Elemente


----------



## godtake (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm...wie wär denn ein Gewindestangen- Casecon?....*duckundverfluchtschnelllauf*

Sieht gut aus, oh Schienenbruch du schrecklicher Schlitzer...


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kerl, das wird immer besser was du da treibst.
Die Aufhängung der GraKa ist ein Meisterwerk der Improvisation. 
Wie gesagt, ich hätte eine Verbindung zur Alustrebe bevorzugt, dann wäre der Bereich der Graka clean geblieben. Deine Variante hat aber auch was. 
Freue mich auf deinen nächsten Streich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die erste Variante finde ich gar nicht so verkehrt, du könntest dann gleich die GraKa an der Ecke mit abfangen.


Den hab' ich nicht ganz verstanden: was ich da jetzt habe, entspricht beinahe der ersten Variante.

Bei den Varianten mit der Gewindestange hatte ich die Graka senkrecht von oben abgefangen.
Die Gewindestange zur Graka-Ecke ist nur auf den Bildern kaum zu erkennen, weil ich den AGB so gestellt hatte, dass die beiden Gewindestangen hintereinander lagen.

Jetzt die Grafikkarte von der Alustrebe aus abfangen ging aus zwei Gründen nicht:

ich hätte in die Strebe ein Loch für eine Schraube machen müssen; das gefiel mir optisch nicht.
durch das (zusätzliche) Gewicht der Grafikkarte, kippt die Strebe nach hinten weg; sie verdreht sich.
Ich hätte zwar eine breitere Strebe nehmen können, die wäre mir aber wieder 'zu fett' geworden.

Die 'Abfangstrebe' für die Graka war einer der Gründe, den AGB (gegenüber den ersten Versuchen) etwas nach rechts zu rücken: jetzt ist die schräge Strebe von vorne kaum zusehen.
Der andere Grund für die 'Schiebung' war, dass die Pumpe jetzt halbwegs in der Mitte zwischen Netzteil und Aquadrive hängt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (14. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK, das sind gute Argumente.
War ja auch wieder nur ein Gedanke von mir.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dat schad' nix: ist immer gut, eine zweite - oder dritte, oder vierte, oder.... - Meinung bzw. Idee zu hören.
Hat ja schon manches geändert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also Ideen Hast Du ....

Aus Dir ist ja schon ein richtiger Modder geworden....

Ich hoffe hinterher funktionier auch alle so, wie Du es möchtest...

ABER das wird Super.... Eine echte Vorzeigewakü...

Mfg


----------



## affli (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ich finde die "aufhängung" des agb's soweit sehr gelungen! 

bin gespannt auf "test dvd-brenner"


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Den DVD-Brenner musste ich 'nur' mal testen - der war mir drei Mal ....äähhmmm: entglitten?
zu Deutsch: heruntergefallen.
Da habe ich ihn lieber mal an meinen Office-Pc angeschlossen und getestet.
Nicht, dass ich ihn nachher - auf einer Idee von h_tobi basierend - umbaue und der Eumel erweist sich dann als kaputt.

Läuft aber einwandfrei.

Nächster Arbeitsschritt: Einbau der Vandalismustaster.

Problem: ich bin mir etwas unsicher, ob ich nicht zu viel Stabilität verliere, wenn ich aus der Frontplatte vom Gehäuserahmen noch was wegnehme.
Das das ganze Gehäuse - und damit auch der Rahmen - ja aus recht dünnem Alu besteht, ist das alles nicht so furchtbar stabil.
Wenn ich nun in die Frontplatte noch unterhalb des Ausschnittes vom 5,25"-Schacht drei Löcher bohre und dort dann 2/3 des Materials entferne, könnte es sein, dass die ganze Sache etwas instabil wird.

Der 5,25"-Käfig trägt leider gar nicht zur Stabilität des Gehäuses bei: er ist in sich schon weich und auch nicht sehr fest angenietet.

Na, mal sehen.
In Notfall muss ich noch je eine Alustrebe ober- und unterhalb der Löcher für die Taster anbringen.

Ich geh' da mal bei - und mache auch Fotos.

*WARUM SIND DIESE SCH*** AKKUS VON DER KAMERA SCHON WIEDER LEER?*


----------



## Zeimean (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

dann viel Erfog und viele Fotos


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo Jochen, du kannst ohne Probleme die Löcher ins Case machen, wenn die Taster aus Metall sind,
stabilisierst du das Gehäuse automatisch wieder, wenn du die Taster einbaust.
Bin gespannt, was du aus dem Brenner zauberst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Das ist ja das Problem: die Taster kommen in die Frontblende - die ist nur lose aufgeklippst, trägt also nicht.

Die Löcher im Vorderteil vom Rahmen sind nur, damit das Hinterteil der Taster nicht anschlägt.
Mal sehen - im Notfall kann ich ja stabilisieren.

Wird schon.

grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, die Taster sind schon mal drin.
Ein Bild war nix: völlig unscharf - das habe ich natürlich auch erst gemerkt, als die Löcher schon aufgebohrt waren....

Zuerst habe ich auf der Frontblende angezeichnet und nur durch die Fontblende 3,5er Löcher gebohrt.
Dann die Frontblende aufgesetzt und die Löcher durch nachbohren auf das Frontteil vom Rahmen übertragen.

(Man denke sich hier mal bitte ein passendes Bild - meins war unscharf.....)

Danach sah das Frontteil vom Rahmen so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Löcher aufgebohrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zuerst mit 10er Bohrer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mit dem oben sichtbaren Kegelfräser.
Wobei hier der Durchmesser der Löcher ruhig größer sein kann, da die Löcher später ja verdeckt sind.

Das Gleiche mit der Blende, dann die Taster eingeschraubt.
Hier natürlich aufpassen: werden die Löcher zu groß, ist die Frontblende im Eimer.

Nun sieht sie so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von links: DVD-Laufwerk, Reset, Power.
Vsl. wechsele ich den linken Taster noch aus; mit der nächsten Bestellung kommt ein anderer.

Die Löcher im Rahmenvorderteil sind unabdingbar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit das: drin sind sie.

Nun kommt der Lötkolben dran.....
Geplant ist, an jeden V-Taster ein Flachbandkabel und da dran die gleichen Stecker, wie ich sie schon für meine Verlängerung der Mainboardanschlüsse benutzt habe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Zeimean (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 konstruiert , aber ich würde 3 gleiche, oder außen 2 gleiche und in der mitte ein anderer nehmen, sonst sieht das wie jetzt bisschen komisch uas.


----------



## Timmynator (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich glaube das war mehr ein proof-of-concept, er schreibt ja oben dass noch ein anderer Taster bestellt ist, der den silbernen austauschen soll.


----------



## h_tobi (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Passt wackelt und hat Luft, sauber gearbeitet. 
Da die Löcher im Rahmen etwas tiefer sind, hast du oberhalb auch noch genug Material, so sollte
die Festigkeit eigentlich noch locker reichen.


----------



## godtake (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Meister! 
Die Knöpfe hast Du wirklich top da reinbekommen (ein Schelm wer etwas anderes erwartet hätte^^).
Aber ich schließ mich an - der silberne passt ned dazu =D.
Dafür sehen die schwarzen einfach klasse aus!
Grüße, Godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

richtig - die schwarzen passen nicht zum silbernen.

Ich besorge mir noch 'nen anderen Schwarzen für links; muss nur mal sehen, wann ich wieder bestelle(n kann).

Preisfrage: welchen?
Ich hab' jetzt einen mit grünem Ring (16mm, Mitte; Ring=Hdd-Zugriff, Taster = Reset)
Der Zweite ist 19mm und blau beleuchtet (=DVD-Brenner; Ring = Zugriff, Taster = auf/zu)
Der Dritte?
19mm schwarz, ist klar.
Am besten rot (=Power).
Aber: Punkt- oder Ringbeleuchtung?


Hat zufällig noch jemand einen passenden liegen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du musst definitiv die Schwarzen Taster nehmen...

Die sehen Hammer aus...

Mfg


----------



## Zeimean (17. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also ich finde die Ringbeleutung sieht besser aus


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dem schließe ich mich an, wenn möglich alle auf eine Art, mischen würde ich nicht.


----------



## godtake (18. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

/sign Ringbeleuchtet! Ich würde auch nicht mischen, verschiedene Farben sind bunt genug =D


----------



## affli (18. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ach und ich hab mich schon auf den ultimativen dvd-brenner mod gefreut.. 

super was du da wieder gebastelt hast. 
ich würd alles schwarze mit ringbeleuchtung nehmen. viel cooler. 
ausserdem würd ich mir schwer überlegen nicht alle in der gleichen farbe zu holen..   

grüessli


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. März 2010)

*Vandalismustaster*

Hi!

So, ich bin ein wenig in mich gegangen - und habe auch ausführlich mit  Rossi drüber gesprecht.

Ich _wollte_ das so machen: 

links und rechts außen je einen  Taster schwarz, 19mmm mit blauem Ring
in der Mitte einen  schwarzen Taster 16mm mit rotem Ring
Das Problem: ich bekomme *nirgendwo*  einen 16mm-Taster mit rotem Ring.
silberner Taster, 19mm, weißer Ring, roter Punkt oder blauer Ring: alles  erhältlich.
Aber: 16mm, schwarz, roter Ring: Fehlanzeige! 
Eine Stunde gesucht und nix gefunden - na toll!
Amazon, Caseking, Gamershardware, Conrad (überhaupt keine schwarzen  V-Taster!) 
erstmal 'ne andere Lösung - ändern kann ich's immer noch und das ist  dann auch schnell gemacht: 

links und rechts außen je einen  Taster schwarz, 19mmm mit blauem Ring
in der Mitte einen  schwarzen Taster 16mm mit rotem Punkt
Nur: der Punkt ist mir zu  aufdringlich.
Wenn in der Mitte nicht blau, dann einen weißen oder roten Ring.
Aber: Eine Stunde gesucht und nix gefunden!

Letztlich habe ich doch bei AT bestellt, aber woanders kriege ich  entweder nicht alles - oder zahle 10€ Versandkosten (Watercoolshop: da  kosten Bestellungen bis 40€ nochmal 3€ Verpackung extra!).

Im AT-Internet-Shop stand von einem 16mm-Taster mit weißem oder rotem  Ring nix,  hatte mir aber verraten, dass so was bei AT im Programm ist.
Also: angerufen.
Der Herr Claassen war sehr nett und wunderte sich selbst, warum der mit  weißem Ring nicht im Internet ist. (inzwischen ist er es).
Der 16mm-Taster mit rotem Ring kommt - demnächst, evtl. kommende Woche.
Von dem mit weißem Ring sollen noch 16 Stück im Lager sein.

Na denn mal bestellt:


1 Stück schwarz 16mm mit weißer Ringbeleuchtung
1  Stück schwarz 19mm mit blauer Ringbeleuchtung
(Einen habe ich ja schon drin) 

2 Stück Sata-Kabel (brauch ich sowieso) schwarz mit Winkel und Laschen
 ein Rudel Pumpenentkoppler
2 Stück Verschlussstopfen

So, musste sein.

Wird aber Mitte nächster Woche, bis das da ist.

Zwei Farben habe ich mit Absicht genommen - das Weiß passt (hoffentlich)  zu der zweiten vorgenommenen Änderung.
Der Vorteil bei dem mit dem weißen Ring: wenn's mich 'beißt', kann ich  die Farbe ändern: einfach die LED's austauschen.

Heute passiert nicht viel: mörderisches Schädelweh.....


Übrigens: bei AT haben sie ein (gebrauchtes) Aquero mit Powerbooster (ohne Display) für 70€ da -  wer grad' eins braucht......
Display ist ja nicht teuer - und nicht jeder braucht eins.
(Anmerkung: wenn ich mein nächstes Projekt anfange, kommt auch ein AE  ohne Display in _diesen_ Rechner)


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vandalismustaster*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, ich bin ein wenig in mich gegangen - und habe auch ausführlich mit  Rossi drüber gesprecht.
> 
> ...



Ein Schelm, wer da einen Zusammenhang sieht, 
dann erst mal gute Besserung von mir, der weiß beleuchtete Taster wird bestimmt gut ins Konzept passen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. März 2010)

*Vandalismustaster für DVD-Laufwerk*

Hi!

Ich versuche, dass es weiter geht, komme aber nicht vorwärts!
Seit heute früh versuche ich, eine Möglichkeit zu finden, um mittels der vom LED-Anschluss meines DVD-Laufwerkes (2V) die LED eines Vandalismus anzusteuern.

Das Problem: die LED vom DVD-Brenner hat nur 2V - mehr gibt die Elektronik mir nicht.
Die blaue LED vom Vandalismustaster braucht mindestens 3,2V - besser sind aber 12V, dann brauche ich den Vandalismustaster nicht umbauen.

Also: wie kriege ich aus den 2V die 12V?
Ich habe mir schon Optokoppler (auf der Zeichnung den rechten; Quelle: Conrad.de) besorgt, finde aber einfach keinen Schaltplan dazu, mit dem das ginge.

Ich habe zwar das hier gefunden, das klappt aber nicht: die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard geben genug Spannung her, dass ich den Vandalismustaster direkt anschließen kann.

Kann mir jemand mal bitte helfen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo Jochen, schade, das du noch keinen Erfolg hattest.
Wenn ich ds Beispiel aus deinem Link richtig interpretiere, sollte die Schaltung 
eigentlich auch für deinen Zweck reichen.
Ich habe den Plan mal entsprechend angepasst, ich denke aber, das du diese 
Variante schon probiert hast.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl. hast du auch nur einen Kabeldreher irgendwo drin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Jetzt hab' ich es!

Der Punkt: ich habe den Eingang vom Optokoppler immer so angeschlossen gehabt, dass die vorhandene LED vom DVD-Lw leuchtete.
Jetzt habe ich - an sich aus Versehen - die beiden Anschlüsse am Optokoppler-Eingang vertauscht.
Und - siehe da - es geht!
Jetzt löte ich das mal zusammen - muss noch +12V am DVD-Laufwerk suchen - und schaue mal weiter.
Dann gibbt es auch ein paar Bilders....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schön, freut mich, das du den Fehler gefunden hast.
Dann gutes Gelingen, hol die 12V am Besten vom Eingang ins LW weg.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ja - da in der Ecke wird's auch - der Punkt war leicht zu finden!


So, ich hab's soweit fertig.

Entspricht ziemlich Tobi's Schaltplan.
Der Widerstand R1 entfällt, da er im Vandalismustaster eingebaut ist.

Ansonsten entspricht das ziemlich genau dem, was Tobi in seinem How-To zum Stealth-Mod geschrieben hat.
Ich habe aber keine beleuchtete Blende in Planung: die würde nicht zur Lian-Li-Front passen.

Fotos mache ich dann morgen heute.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. März 2010)

*Wie geht das? Umbau des DVD-Brenners auf externen (Vandalismus-) Taster*

Hi!

So, in diesem Beitrag erkläre ich Euch mal, was ich mit meinem Brenner  gemacht habe.

Vorweg:


man sollte schon wissen, was  man macht: das ist nicht unbedingt etwas für Anfänger mit dem Lötkolben.
Beschrieben  habe ich das für meinen LG-DVD-Brenner.
Es sollte bei anderen Geräten (DVD-Rom's, Blue-Ray-Laufwerken) oder  anderen Typen ähnlich funktionieren.
Es besteht immer die  Möglichkeit, das Gerät zu beschädigen.
Eine Gewähr für die  Funktion übernehme ich nicht; ebenso wenig eine Haftung.
Ich  habe mal versucht, dass halbwegs brauchbar zu erklären; bei Fragen könnt  Ihr Euch gerne an mich wenden.

*Vorhaben: *


die vorhandene Front des DVD-Brenners durch einen Stealth-Mod  ersetzen; dabei eine schlichte Lian-Li-Frontblende aufsetzen.
LED  und Taster vom DVD-Brenner durch einen Vandalismustaster ersetzen
Der  Erste Teil ist recht einfach, das Öffnen und Schließen über den  V-Taster ist auch einfach zu realisieren.

Das Problem ist die LED des DVD-Brenners.

Der Anschluss am DVD-Lw gibt nur 2V Spannung her, der V-Taster braucht  aber 12V, wenn ich ihn öffne - und ich hab' einen zersägt - brauche ich  immer noch mindestens 3,2V, da eine blaue LED darunter nicht arbeitet.
Also, denn wollen wir mal.

Als erstes: 
*Werkzeug und Material.*

Sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seitenschneider
Multimeter
Isolierband
Krokoklemmen  (zum Testen)
Flachbandkabel (oder anderes, je nach Geschmack)
ein  kleiner Lötkolben
Blödsinn - äh... Lötzinn!
Der  Vandalismustaster
Steckleisten/Lötleisten
der  Optokoppler: ein PC 827
Anmerkung: ich war bei  Conrad-Elektronik in D-Dorf.
Die Mitarbeiter - alles _sogenannte_ Experten  dort waren absolut _nicht_ in der Lage, mir zu sagen,  welche Spannungen die verschiedenen Optokoppler als Eingangsspannung  brauchen oder vertragen, in welchem Verhältnis eine Verstärkung erfolgt -  einigen Optokoppler enthalten einen verstärkenden Transistor am Ausgang  - oder welche Verlustspannungen abfallen.
Auch, ob der Bausatz, den ich mitgenommen habe, für den Zweck geeignet  ist, konnten sie mir nicht sagen: keiner wusste, für welche  Eingangsspannung der Bausatz ausgelegt ist und drauf stand auch nix - zu  Hause habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Bausatz ungeeignet ist:  100mV Eingangsspannung - der Brennt mir bei den 2V vom DVD-Lw durch.
Ein Verkäufer fragte den Anderen. Ergebnis: betretene und ratlose Gesichter!
Zu Deutsch: keine Ahnung, die Leute!
Und das nennt sich dann Service?
Ganz klar ausgedrückt: vor dem (Sau-) Laden kann ich nur vor warnen!​*Der Oktokoppler PC 827*

Hier mal der Schaltplan des PC827



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er ermöglicht uns, eine eingehende Spannung zu verstärken oder mit einer  kleineren Spannung eine größere Spannung zu schalten, ohne dass die  beiden Spannungen Kontakt zueinander bekommen.
Im Fachjargon: es liegt eine galvanische Trennung beider Spannungen vor.

Auf der linken Seite sind die beiden Eingänge zu sehen: an den  Anschlüssen 1+2 sowie 3+4 wird jeweils die Eingangsspannung  angeschlossen; in unserem Fall direkt der LED-Anschluss von DVD-Lw.
Rechts kommt am jeweils oberen Anschluss (6 bzw. 8) der Plus-Anschluss  einer Spannungsquelle - in unserem Fall +12V aus dem DVD-Lw - und an den  unteren Anschluss kommt dann der Pluspol des Verbrauchers, dessen  Minuspol dann an die Masse (= Minus) angeschlossen wird.

h_Tobi hatte das schon ganz gut aufgezeichnet.

Die Spannung, die ich am Ende erhalte, hängt von der Eingangsspannung an  der rechten Seite des Optokopplers ab: schließe ich an Pin 8 5V an,  bekomme ich an Pin 7 etwa 7,8V heraus und kann einen Verbraucher (z.B.  eine LED) anschließen, der auf 7,5-8V ausgelegt ist.
Schließe ich an Pin 8 +12V an, muss der Verbraucher auf etwa 12V  ausgelegt sein.

Ich habe mich entschlossen, gleich +12V zu nehmen: der V-Taster, den ich  benutzen will, ist auf 12V ausgelegt.

Hier mal der Optokoppler PC827:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe die vier Beine mal umgebogen, damit das für Euch besser zu  sehen ist.
Da der hier verwandte Baustein zwei Optokoppler enthält, sind 8 Pins  dran; gebraucht werden nur die vier oberen.

Hier noch mal der Optokoppler und das andere Kleinmaterial: Lötleiste,  Buchsenleiste. Das Ganze auf dem Schaltplan des PC827.
Der kleine weiße Punkt auf dem Gehäuse vom PC 827 markiert den Pin 1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen werden dann:


LED vom DVD-Lw, Plus-Anschluss
LED  vom DVD-Lw, Minus-Anschluss
zu schaltende Spannung +12V
zum  V-Taster, +Anschluss der LED
Hört sich einfach an, ist es aber  nicht unbedingt.
Da wir nicht im Labor sind, muss ich am DVD-Lw erstmal alles finden, was  ich brauche:


Masse (= Minus)
+12V (wird die zu schaltende Spannung)
+  und - der LED vom Brenner
die beiden Kontakte des Schalters,  damit ich diese zum V-Taster verlegen kann
Also: 
*großes Messfest!*

Erstmal der Vandalismustaster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier einfach mal mit einer Stromquelle - bei mir ein einstellbares  Labornetzteil - an die beiden gekennzeichneten Anschlüsse der LED am  V-Taster: leuchtet, Test bestanden

So, nun brauche ich noch den Schließer vom V-Taster, damit ich das  DVD-Lw betätigen kann.
Also: Multimeter angeklemmt und V-Taster gedrückt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Durchgang = Taster offen

Und nun: Einschalten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taster gedrückt, Kontakt geschlossen: diese beiden Kontakte muss ich  nehmen!

Also fix ein Flachbandkabel entsprechend angelötet: da der Taster  nochmal gewechselt wird - kommt ein schwarzer Taster 'rein - wird das  nur provisorisch angelötet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun geht's am Laufwerk weiter: als erstes mal ermitteln, wo ich die  Kabel für das Öffnen/Schließen anlöten muss.

Hier mal die Anschlussplatine am Laufwerk: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im roten Kreis die Anschlüsse der LED vom Laufwerk, im blauen Kreis die  Lötstellen des Tasters, mit dem das Laufwerk betätigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier betätige ich mal den Taster mit der Zange.

Also einfach mal mit der Zange zwei Kontakte/Lötstellen kurz  geschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kontakt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht - er öffnet sich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis: diese beiden Kontakte muss ich am V-Taster anschließen.

Und nun mal die Anschlüsse der LED messen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spannung schwankt, weil die LED blinkt und das Multimeter eine  gewisse Trägheit hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es werden bis zu 2,11V - habe ich nur nicht auf das Bild bekommen.


Was braucht's noch?

Richtig: die +12V, die ich später mittels des Optokopplers schalten  will.

Also: im DVD-Laufwerk suchen.

Einen Minuspol habe ich ja - da nehme ich einfach den von der LED des  DVD-Lw.

Ich habe einfach ein Stück Draht am Minus-Anschluss der LED angelötet -  ein freier Lötpunkt war vorhanden - und daran das schwarze Kabel vom  Multimeter angeschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem roten Kabel vom Multimeter und einer Messspitze geht es nun auf  die Suche:
Angefangen an der Anschlussplatine, auf der LED und Taster des  Laufwerkes sind, da hätte ich die Kabel kürzer halten können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1,75V - zu wenig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie noch weniger.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nix!

Also weiter weg suchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nö.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon besser - aber noch zu wenig!
Also weiter suchen:

Kontrollmessung am Stromstecker des Laufwerkes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, die 3,3V stimmen - ohne Last ist es schon mal mehr

Und die 12V?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch da!

mal da hinten weiter suchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daneben!

Letztlich habe ich in der Nähe des Stromsteckers meine 12V gefunden und  gleich ein Kabel angelötet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es dann fertig aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, was habe ich jetzt?


beide LED-Anschlüsse der LED des DVD-Lw
Masse/Minus: vom  linken Anschluss der LED
+12V von dem einen Anschluss nahe dem  Stromstecker
beide Anschlüsse vom Taster
Damit ist  alles da.

Nun also nur noch verkabeln.

Erstmal habe ich das mit den Krokoklemmen gemacht und getestet.

Dabei habe ich festgestellt, wo anfangs der Fehler lag: wenn der Eingang  vom Optokoppler richtig angeschlossen ist, leuchtet die LED vom  Laufwerk nicht mehr - ich baue die noch aus.
Vorher hatte ich immer nur so angeschlossen und getestet, dass die LED  vom Laufwerk noch leuchtete.

Dann habe ich die Kabel angelötet und nach jedem Schritt getestet.
Ergebnis:
Es geht!

Hier nochmal der - angepasste - Schaltplan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bauteile im gelben Rahmen sind im V-Taster eingebaut.

Die Verkabelung sieht am Ende so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Optokoppler habe ich auf dem Kopf stehend rechts unten eingeklebt.


A&B: sind die beiden Anschlüsse vom Taster
1 &  2: die beiden roten Kreise sind die Anschlüsse von der LED des DVD-Lw.
1! ist der Minuspol, 2 der Pluspol der LED

am Optokoppler sind die Pins mit 1, 2, 7 und 8 gekennzeichnet; da ich   den auf dem Kopf stehend eingeklebt habe, ist das jetzt anders herum,   als vorher.
1: Minus von der LED des DVD-Lw
2: Plus von  der LED des DVD-Lw
Beides die Eingangsseite des Optokopplers
7: +12V von dem hinten  gefundenen Lötpunkt
8: Ausgang zum +Anschluss der LED des  V-Tasters

Hinten am Laufwerk habe ich noch eine Buchsenleiste angeklebt, an die  ich den V-Taster einfach anstecken kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, nun ein letzter Test:
Knöpfchen Drücken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich etwas weniger Licht hatte - damit man die Beleuchtung von  V-Taster besser sieht - ist die Schublade sehr schnell.
Zumindest auf dem Bild....

So sieht das Laufwerk fertig aus; nur noch Isolierband auf die Lötpunkte  - damit die keinen Kontakt zum Blechdeckel bekommen - und den Deckel  drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich hoffe mal, dass ist verständlich erklärt.
Wenn nicht oder wenn noch Bilder fehlen: einfach melden!

Ich mache noch die Blende und denn ist Feierabend: um 20 Uhr klingelt  der Wecker: Nachtschicht!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Super Erklärung. 
Was ähnliches(allerdings nur den Taster) hab ich letztens mit einem NB-Laufwerk veranstaltet. Dummer weise sitzen da LED und Taster samt Miniplatine auf dem Schlitten und an den Rest kommt man ums verrecken nicht dran. Die Leitung muss also immer mit rein und raus fahren  .


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

für das mit der beweglichen Leitung hat Tobi was gemacht - der hatte eine beleuchtete Blende am Laufwerk eingebaut; da musste das  Kabel auch mit fahren.
Was ist ein NB-Laufwerk?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

NB=Notebook.
Das von Tobi muss ich mir direkt mal angucken, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Eine sehr schöne Anleitung hast du da geschrieben. Da fehlt nichts und alles ist sehr gut erklärt. 

Nur die Zangentechnik am Taster hätte ich nicht gemacht. Ich hätte erst stromlos mit dem Meßgerät 
auf Durchgang geprüft. Also Messgerät an die Kontakte und dann den Taster betätigen und sehen, 
wo Durchgang ist. Wenn du unter Strom die falschen Kontakte erwischst, könnte die Elektronik vom 
LW beschädigt werden.
Ansonsten wie gesagt ein TOP [HowTo], habe mir schon die Anleitung in meine Sammlung gepackt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ja-nein....

Das Problem mit dem Messen mit dem Multimeter oder Meßgerät: da kommen schnell mal 9V heraus - je nach Messegrät, mein Spannungsprüfer, den ich als Elektriker hatte, arbeitet mit 12V - und das brät Dir auch schnell 'nen Chip.
Da ich wusste, welche Kontakte zum Taster gehören, gab es nur zwei Möglichkeiten: den mittleren Kontakt vom Taster nach links oder nach rechts.

Variante, das zu vermeiden: Mittelkontakt vom Taster gegen Masse messen und dann die beiden Pole auch gegen Masse messen.
Braucht nur drei Hände dafür....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK, das ist natürlich auch ein Argument, ich hatte es bei meinem einfach ausgeklingelt, hat wunderbar funktioniert.
Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Timmynator (21. März 2010)

*AW: NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tolle Anleitung. Das hier muss das bisher lehrreichste Tagebuch im Forum sein. Nicht, dass man nicht aus (fast) jedem anderen Tagebuch auch irgendeine Erkenntnis mitnehmen kann, aber was Schienenbruch hier veranstaltet und wie er es dokumentiert und erklärt ist schon eine Klasse für sich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@ Timminator...

Das unterschreibe ich sofort....

Ich muss da auch mal Tobi erwähnen....

Was Ihr beide zaubert ist Hammer...

@ Schienenbruch

Schreibe das mal als Howto in einen Blog....

Mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (22. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich hab deinen LW Mod jetzt mal nur überflogen, aber versteh ich des richtig das es Wurst ist, dass du einfach mal so irgend eine 12V Leitung anzapfts? Da kann doch was kaputt gehn (ok, bei unserem Hobby keine Seltenheit).
Also wenns nich so risikovoll is, dann mach ichs glaub ähnlich wie du^^
Achso, fast vergessen, gute Arbeit
Gruß Schelmiii


----------



## h_tobi (22. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Am Besten du holst die 12V relativ nahe vom Stromstecker weg, außerdem belastet die LED die 12V 
Schiene so gut wie gar nicht.
Du musst den Strom ja nicht direkt von einem IC- Beinchen weg holen.


----------



## nobbi77 (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ist ja WAHNSINN!!
Da ist man ein paar Tage weg und ihr entwickelt von aussen einstellbare Innenspiegel, Kolbeninnenbeleuchtungen selbstreinigende Kloschüsseln


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

als Blog?

Ich und ein Blog?
Welten prallen aufeinander!
Für solche lehrreichen Blogs ist doch eigentlich Tobi zuständig (Den sollten wir sowie mal bei NobLorRos aufnehmen) und die Grundidee stammt auch von ihm (Sein DVD-beleuchtete-Blende-Stealth-Mod-Blog)
Evtl. kann er das machen - oder soll ich wirklich?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Zeimean (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> oder soll ich wirklich?


na klar sollst du wirklich trau dich und außerdem mach deinen 1000 post


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na sicher, ist doch deine Variante, oder du machst ein HowTo im Casemod Forum, das Blog ist 
momentan nicht sehr komfortabel.
Wo bleibt die 1000?? Trau dich.


----------



## killer89 (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schön gemacht Jochen 

Ich bin begeistert 

Und was du aus Tobis Blog gezaubert hast: Sahne 

Jetzt muss ich nur mal so viel Zeit, Ruhe, Platz und v.a. Lust haben für mich mal wieder zu modden, son LW find ich echt geil 

Aber wo bekommt ihr immer die passenden Kabel und Buchsen etc. her?

Solltest du dich wirklich an den Blog wagen, so möchte ich dich bitten Links anzugeben 

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Klar: link gibt's dann in meiner sig und hier im TB.
Ich komm' bloß im Moment nicht so recht dazu: Nachtschicht und tagsüber zu tun.
Freitag sollte es weiter gehen: Teile (z.b. schwarze V-Taster) von AT sind unterwegs.

Die Teile: Vandalismustaster bei Caseking, A-C-Shop, AT.
Den Optokoppler im Elektronikfachhandel.
Ich bin - weil's schnell gehen sollte und sich eine Bestellung (Stichwort: Versandkosten) nicht lohnte bei Conrad gewesen - halte aber von dem Laden gar nichts: absolute Katastrophe: zu teuer und absolut keine Ahnung die Verkäufer.

Ansonsten würd' ich bei Reichelt.de bestellen.
Die Optopokkler gibt es hier.

Wenn man nun vergleicht: bei Conrad habe ich 1,08€ für einen PC827 bezahlt - *Reichelt *verlangt 0,45€, also *weniger als die Hälfte!*

Ich denke, da brauche ich nicht mehr viel zu sagen, oder?

Leider hat Reichelt keine guten V-Taster.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## killer89 (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ok ^^
Reichelt und Conrad sind mir oft viel zu unübersichtlich... 

Was ich gern wissen würd, wo du halt die Flachbandkabel, die Pins etc. her hast, oder sind das alles Restbestände? Deinen F_Panel-Stecker würd ich z.B. gern nachmachen  aber ich will ungern ales Slots etc. abmontieren 

MfG


----------



## h_tobi (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 *Gratulation zum 1000 Post.* 

Freue mich dann auf dein HowTo für meine Sammlung. 
Zu Reichelt/Conrad: Da muss ich dir voll Recht geben, fängt bei Kabeln an und hört bei Bauteilen auf.
Was ich bei Reichelt/Pollin nicht bekomme kaufe ich dann bei Conrad, die haben eben fast Alles da, aber die Preise sind nicht ohne.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Killer: Flachbandkabel und so sind Restbestände - teilweise von Arbeit (1988 mal 'Ne Störmeldeanlage völlig neu aufgebaut) - oder vom vorherigen Hobby (vor 3 Jahren bei Reichelt gekauft).
Auch alte Kabel bsp. von defekten Geräten (Joystick, Monitor, Drucker - was auch immer) eignen sich ganz gut.
Die Stecker und so kriegt man auch bei Conrad - Vorteil da: mit 'nem Musterstück hingehen, kriegt man (hoffentlich) das Richtige.


Sorry, Leute: muss zur Schicht!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Wie, was?
1000 Briefe? mein armer Briefkasten!


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gratuliere zum 1000. 

Muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen, hast Du toll beschrieben. 

Jetzt ist mir immerhin so ungefähr klar, wofür so ein Optodings da ist. Als Elektroniklaie hätte ich vermutlich ein (laut klapperndes) Relais genommen. 

Wieder was gelernt. 



lg


----------



## killer89 (24. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Graz zum 1000. Post 

Aber ich bin nicht KASPAR, sondern KILLER89 

Aber gut, dann weiß ich ja, dass ich eben doch meine alten Kabel metzeln muss ^^

MfG


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Killer!
grüße an Dein AlterEgo.....

Sry; hab's mal geändert.

Wie gesagt: einfach alte Kabel aufheben - das Kabel, mit dem ich die Lüfter am externen Mora ansteuere, war mal ein Joystickkabel.
Drucker, Monitor, Joystick, Scanner: egal!

Und: bei Reichelt kosten beispielsweise USB-Kabel so wenig, da kann man sich die schon in Reserve legen - 
Mal ein Beispiel: ein 3m langes USB-2 Verlängerungskabel kostet:
bei Conrad: 10,50€.
bei Reichelt: 1,10€!

Bei Reichelt zahle ich für ein 3m langes USB-2-Anschlusskabel nur 1€
Da kann ich es mir 'Notfall' auch leisten, einfach so ein Kabel zu 'schlachten', um an meine Drähte zu kommen.
Oder man nimmt eben die Kabel, die bei jedem neuen Gerät bei sind und die sich dann sammeln - diese 1,5m-Standard-USB Kabel, die immer 5cm zu kurz sind.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S: danke an alle für die Graz.


----------



## h_tobi (24. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Genau so mache ich es auch, sogar alte Gehäuse, die in den Müll gehen, werden erst mal kpl. ausgeschlachtet.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich da schon einige Kisten mit Kabeln gefüllt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. März 2010)

*Heute nix*

Hi!

Ihr habt's gemerkt: die letzten Tage war's bei mir recht ruhig.
Die Nachschichten schlauchen ohne Ende - nur mit _Verschlauchen_ is' nix.

Dafür sind zwei Päckchen gekommen - gibbet zum WE also wieder Pakete-Raten.

Heute die letzte Nachtschicht; ich hoffen, dass ich morgen  Nachmittag wieder was mache.
Dann sehe ich auch mal, ob ich so'n Blog-How-To hinkriege.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann frohes schaffen, so Schichtdienst ist auch nicht ohne, hast meinen Respekt dafür.
Bin auf das How To gespannt, du machst das sicher wieder perfekt.


----------



## godtake (25. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wir sind in Gedanken immer bei Dir...*schleim*...

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Updates - und ja, das mit dem PC/ Kabel/ Tastaturen/ Schweine...äh..ne...ohne Schweine schlachten kommt mir bekannt vor. In meinem Keller tummelt sich ne ganze Kommode voller Kabel - nur das was ich suche ist da nie dabei, aber das ist wohl Schicksal ^^.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. März 2010)

*(nicht) Aufgeweckt*

Hi!

so, eben aufgestanden.
Ich muss die fünfeinhalb Stunden MHD nötig gehabt haben.

Wie ich drauf komme?

nach ja: noch nicht mal er konnte mich wecken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Sorry, konnte weder dichter dran - die Bäume schlagen aus - noch konnte ich auf Sonnenschein warten)
Was der wollte?
Na ja - die Firma schleppt zwar Falschparker ab, aber wohl weniger damit.
Deswegen war er da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, ich futtere ein wenig, und dann geht's los:

DVD-Brenner wieder zerlegen
(Für den Blog)
Paket auspacken
(gibt dann auch wieder Pakete-Raten)
DVD-Brenner für den Vandalismustaster vorbereiten
zwei Vandalismustaster in der Front tauschen
Beitrag und machen und Blog machen - letzteres zumindest probieren

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (26. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schön, dann gutes Gelingen, bin auf dein Blog gespannt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten Morgen....

*"ERSTER"*

*Gratuliere zur Main !!!!*


Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Zweiter, auch von mir von *Gratulation zur Main*.
Wurde auch langsam mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gratulation zur Main, Schienenbruch


----------



## wirelessy (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey, sehr schön. Auch von mir grats zur Main


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur main...


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

äähhhh?
Danke!

hab' ich was verpasst/verpennt?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Lower (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gratz zur Main Kumpel 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*Pakete-Raten*

Hi!

So, nu ist ja inzwischen wieder Pakete-Raten-Zeit.

Groß ist es nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was da wohl drin ist?

Offen ist es:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, einen Teil verrate ich mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was noch?

einen Tipp gebe ich mal, bevor ich essen gehe: wer lesen kann......
Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ist aber nicht das Einzige, was ich heute gemacht habe......


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmm, ich sehe ein paar SATA Kabel.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*Paket*

Hi!

Stimmt, Tobi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab' ich mir bestellt, weil ich welche mit Verriegelung haben wollte - ist mir sicherer.

hatte ja schon zwei mit Verriegelung, aber die passten komischerweise nicht in das MB.

noch'n Tipp: lesen!

grüße

jochen


----------



## godtake (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch von mir: Gratulation zur Main! =D


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann tippe ich noch auf den V- Taster, den du noch tauschen wolltest.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. März 2010)

*Pakete-Raten*

hi!

Stimmt, Tobi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaust Du da: steht drin, was ich bestellt habe!

unter anderem noch Endverschlüsse und Entkoppler für die Pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe zwei V-Taster bestellt, einen 19mm mit blauer Ringbeleuchtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und einen 16mm mit weißer Ringbeleuchtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die weiße Beleuchtung so gut 'rum kommt....

Hier mal alle drei Sorten:


19mm blau (außen, wird Power- und DVD-Taster)
16mm weiß (Mitte, wird Hdd-LED und Reset-Taster)
16mm grün (oben, dto.)

Die Farben kommen auf dem Bild nicht ganz so gut rüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie kommt mir das Weiße ein wenig schwach.

Evtl. tausche ich den weißen Taster später - den bestelle ich nicht einzeln - gegen einen Roten.

Oder was meint Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## sNook (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Jochen,

ich finde eher den grünen schwacht :/
Den Rest würd ich so lassen 

Tolles tagebuch und gratz zur Main, btw


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde den weißen Taster zwischen den beiden blauen eigentlich recht schick, ist mal was
ganz anderes.
Da er auch kleiner ist, fällt es gar nicht so gravierend auf. Rot würde sich mM. nach mit dem 
Blau nicht so gut vertragen.
Im Endeffekt muss es dir gefallen, interessant ist die Sache noch im dunkeln, dann kann man erst genaueres zur Leuchtkraft sagen. Da die HD dran hängt, finde ich ein dezenteres Licht gar nicht so verkehrt. Sonst haut dir das Geblinke irgendwann auf die Augen.


----------



## Timmynator (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde auch, dass der weiße mehr hermacht. Es sah mit dem grünen vorher nicht schlecht aus, aber der weiße ist besser.


----------



## Zeimean (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde den weißen besser als den grünen oder den angedachten roten!


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

so, lange Nacht.....

Ich habe mal den Blog zum Vandalismustaster für den DVD-Brenner gemacht.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das HowTo gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du sehr gut und ausführlich geschrieben.
Bin auf´s nächste gespannt.


----------



## dremelqueen (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Echt geiles TB.
Hast du Hammer gemacht und der DVD-Brenner ist natürlich auch ne Wucht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Taster machen sich gut so....

So lassen...

Mfg


----------



## moe (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

lass doch die taster so. sieht gut aus mit dem weißen in der mitte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Die Taster bleiben erstmal so - der, der übrig bleibt (16mm grüner Ring) gibt dann 'nen Taster für das DVD-Laufwerk im Office-PC (Lian-Li PC-7B)
Hab' irgendwie Geschmack an der Stealth-Mod-Geschichte gefunden....

Das Weiß passt auch gut zu einem weiteren Teil, dass ich die Woche bekommen habe.

Momentan knobele ich an den endgültigen Positionen einiger Geräte (Durchflussmesser, Ablassvorbereitung), der Schlauchführung/Verschlauchungsreihenfolge und den sich daraus ergebenden 'Konsequenzen' (z. B. Bohrungen/Durchführungen im Gehäuse).


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Taset sehen gut aus


----------



## Zeimean (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> Momentan knobele ich an den endgültigen Positionen einiger Geräte (Durchflussmesser, Ablassvorbereitung), der Schlauchführung/Verschlauchungsreihenfolge und den sich daraus ergebenden 'Konsequenzen' (z. B. Bohrungen/Durchführungen im Gehäuse).



Schon wieder?
Ich dacht du hättest schon eine gute gefunden?!?


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Zeimean schrieb:


> Schon wieder?
> Ich dacht du hättest schon eine gute gefunden?!?


das war vor dem Umbau.......
Hab' ja jetzt anderen Schlauch (16/10er Tygon) und daher auch nur noch Tüllen statt Schraubanschlüssen.

grüße

jochen


----------



## Timmynator (29. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Deine Anleitung im Blog sieht gut aus! Thx.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich glaube Du musst langsam mal einen Navigationsguide für Deinen Wakü umbau eröffnen....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wiesooooooo...?...?...?


----------



## godtake (30. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich denke eher, Schienenbruch hat im Zuge (Haha - Wortzwitz aus) vergessen, überall im PC kleine Schilder mit "Einbahnstrasse" und "Sackgasse" aufzustellen - nun wird das Wasser nicht mehr wissen wohin es fließen soll und sich letztendlich vom Radiator aus direkt negativ auf die Klimaerwärmung auswirken...

Schönes HowTo by the way =D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



godtake schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, Schienenbruch hat im Zuge (Haha - Wortzwitz aus) vergessen, überall im PC kleine Schilder mit "Einbahnstrasse" und "Sackgasse" aufzustellen - nun wird das Wasser nicht mehr wissen wohin es fließen soll und sich letztendlich vom Radiator aus direkt negativ auf die Klimaerwärmung auswirken...
> 
> Schönes HowTo by the way =D


 



Der war gut.....

Und wahrscheinlich hat er noch NobLorRos Wasserflöhe im System, die den Verkehr regeln und auf die Umleitungen hinweisen.....

Und wer sich nicht daran hält, bekommt einen Strafzettel und darf den Wasserfilter putzen....

*duckundwech*

Mfg


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der war gut.....
> 
> Und wahrscheinlich hat er noch NobLorRos Wasserflöhe im System, die den Verkehr regeln und auf die Umleitungen hinweisen.....
> 
> ...



Und punkte bei Schienenbruch, was?


----------



## Timmynator (30. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Rossi, du hast einen Fehler im Link zu deinem Jubiläums-Mod:

h ttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/95711-noblorros-modding-rossi-s-25-jaehriges-jubilaeum-des-rabens-neue-kleider.html*%5BCOLOR=blue*

Wenn man dem Link folgt, landet man auf der Startseite des Forums.


----------



## EinarN (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wie geht das? Umbau des DVD-Brenners auf externen (Vandalismus-) Taster*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Der Anschluss am DVD-Lw gibt nur 2V Spannung her, [....]



Sollte das Bedeuten das der Original Verbaute Grüne ein 2 V LED ist?
Ist das einheitlich bei ale DVD LWs oder gibt es da Abweichungen?

Ich muss z.B. bei mein Ferrari HTPC, 4 x Gelbe LED's Verbauen (die Blinker).
Nun weis ich nicht ob ich da deine Optokoppler Version einsezen kann / muss oder soll ich da anstat den Grünen einfach mal 4 x Gelbe LED's in Paralel Schalten.


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gelbe und grüne LEDs haben in der Regel die gleiche Spannung.
Hier findest du welche.
Also sollte gelb gegen grün tauschen kein Problem sein.


----------



## EinarN (31. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Danke. 
Danke auch für den Link aber LED's kaufe ich hier in der Stadt beim Duisburger City Elektroniker. 
Ist 15 min. Fußweg und das Erledige ich wen Ich mit den Hund raus gehe und erspare mir die Versandkosten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

rote, grüne, orange und gelbe LED's haben - in etwa - die gleiche Arbeitsspannung.
Nur die 'Exoten' (gibt's ja noch nicht lange und waren früher auch extrem Teuer) wie weiß und blau verlangen nach etwas mehr 'Dampf' und arbeiten mit mit 3,2-3,6V.
Außerdem einige Sonder-LED's wie solche mit eingebautem Blinker,

Was In Deinem Fall höchstens sein könnte, wäre die Leucht- und damit Stromstärke: kann gut sein, dass die LED's, die Du drin hast, eine höhere Lumenzahl (Lichtleistung) und damit auch einen höheren Strom haben.

Wobei ich fast vermuten würde, dass es sich nicht um normale, sondern um 12V-Led's handelt.

Für 'nen Blinker könnten es diese hier sein.
Eine # arbeitet bsp. mit 5V.

Da müsste der Kollege in Duisburg - ich war da aber auch schon mal - Dir aber weiter helfen können.
(Damals hatte der aber noch keine Webseite) 

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Rossi, du hast einen Fehler im Link zu deinem Jubiläums-Mod:
> 
> h ttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/95711-noblorros-modding-rossi-s-25-jaehriges-jubilaeum-des-rabens-neue-kleider.html*%5BCOLOR=blue*
> 
> Wenn man dem Link folgt, landet man auf der Startseite des Forums.


 

DANKE....

Habe ich korrigiert...keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. April 2010)

*Geht's weiter?*

Hi!

So, hat ein wenig gedauert, hatte da ein paar Probleme.

Zuallererst konnte ich die Schläuche nicht so legen, wie ich wollte: 2m Schlauch sind einfach zu knapp: ich bestelle demnächst mal nach: 5m.....

Einerseits war die Wakü beim ersten Probelauf 'etwas' inkontinent - die Suche nach den Ursachen hat gedauert.

Zum Zweiten startete der Rechner einfach nicht.
Grund: ein Speicherproblem.

Er startet nicht, wenn ich einen der vier 1GB-Dominator-Riegel DDR-1066er in den letzten Ram-Slot stecke.
Stecke ich aber drei beliebige Riegel in die anderen Slots, geht es - egal welche der vier, also dürfte es nicht an einem Riegel liegen.
Der Slot geht aber scheinbar, denn es klappt, wenn ich einen OCZ-2GB-DDR2-800er Riegel rein stecke.

Hat 'ne Weile gedauert, das zu finden.

Wenn mein Office-PC mit den Video-Umwandeln fertig ist, probiere ich mal die 4*1GB-Dominator-Riegel in den Office-PC und von dort zwei OCZ-DDR2-800er in den Spiel-PC.

Mal sehen, was ich da so finde.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Viel Glück .


----------



## EinarN (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@ Schienenbruch

Du hast da was falsch Verstanden. Beim auto müssen die nicht Blinken.
die blinker (gelbe LED's x 2 + wess x 2 - gelben Front, weiss in gelbe vorhandene Fassung Hinten) sollen nur dann "lickern" wen der DVD-LW im Betrieb ist, anstat der Grüne was Ab werk in den Teil Verbaut ist.
mehr Nicht.

Anstat der Üblichen grünen POWER was in den Case's Verbaut ist, sollen 2 x Weiss in Paralel Geschaltet an der Gleiche POWER LED Quelle am MB Angeschlossen. Diese zwei kommen in den Scheinwerfern.

Anstat der eine Rote HDD LED was in den Case's Verbaut ist, 2 x weiss in Rote Fassung in den Stop lichter am Heck auch Paralel Geschaltet an der Gleichen Quelle HDD LED am MB Angeschlossen.


----------



## Timmynator (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ick gloob, du bis im falschen Thread...


----------



## herethic (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Warum willst du eigentlich deine HDD mit Wasser kühlen?

Der Frontlüfter hält die doch kalt genug...oder ist die dann leise?


----------



## Timmynator (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich glaube, es geht ihm ums Prinzip, weil dieses TB ja dazu da ist (für ihn) auszuloten was mit einer Wakü zu machen ist, zB Faktoren die den Durchfluss beeinflussen, die Temperatur etc...


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Wirklich nötig haben's die Hdd's allerdings tatsächlich nicht; da gebe ich Euch recht.

Die Hdd kühle ich mit Wasser - weil es geht.
Hört sich komisch an, entspricht aber der Wahrheit.
Im Klartext: an sich brauche ich die Hhd-Kühler eher nicht, aber es ist eine schöne 'Spielerei'.
An den Hdd-Kühler bin ich recht preiswert bei E-Bay gekommen.

Leiser werden die Hdd's dadurch absolut nicht: sie sind - trotz doppelter Entkopplung - das Lauteste im Rechner!
Von daher - wenn es um die Ruhe geht - dürfte eine Dämmbox besser sein als das Aquadrive.

Der Frontlüfter ist inzwischen allerdings entfallen: da ist der Filter in der Klappe drin.


Insgesamt gesehen ist das Aquadrive nicht das 'gelbe vom Ei' - da probiere ich vielleicht nochmal anderes aus - gibt ja noch mehr als diesen Hdd-Kühler.


Ich rechne sowieso damit, dass ich in zwei Jahren kaum noch (feste) Hdd's im Rechner habe - nur noch solche im Wechselrahmen (für Datentransport und Lagerung).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Von daher - wenn es um die Ruhe geht - dürfte eine Dämmbox besser sein als das Aquadrive.



Da das hier das Test- und Probiertagebuch ist: Du könntest ja versuchen eine Dämmbox a là Scythe Quiet Drive mit der Wasserkühlung des Aquadrive zu verbinden  Beim QD ist das Gehäuse schließlich dazu da, Temperatur abzuleiten, da sollte sich doch eine Lösung finden, das Ding mit Wasser zu kühlen


----------



## h_tobi (12. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jetzt bring den Guten nicht auf so verrückte Ideen, der geht gleich los und holt nen CU- Block und schraubt ihn an das SQ-Drive dran.


----------



## Timmynator (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da simmer doch dabei und hoffen auf viele Fotos.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Warum eigentlich nicht?
Sollte kein großes Problem sein - höchstens ein Platzproblem!

Na, erstmal probiere ich einen wassergekühlten Hdd-Wechselrahmen......

Schaun' wa mal.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi.....

Ich dachte schon Du bist irgendwo in Deiner Wasserkühlung verschollen....

Wann gibt es denn neue Fotos ???

Ich bin doch Bildersüchtig....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Immer locker bleiben, so wie ich ihn kenne heckt er wieder was schönes aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Na, so schlimm wird's nicht: ich hatte da ein paar 'Problemchen'.

Inzwischen bin ich beim installieren - Fotos mache ich morgen.

Eine Kleinigkeit 'muss' ich noch machen und nach 'ner Woche das Wasser wechseln und den Filter reinigen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auf die Bilder bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Zeimean (14. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> Eine Kleinigkeit 'muss' ich noch machen und nach 'ner Woche das Wasser wechseln und den *Filter* reinigen.


Jo den möchte ich auch sehen ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Den Einbau habe ich hier schon beschrieben - den (wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so doll) verdreckten Filter zeige ich natürlich auch, wenn es soweit ist.

Ansonsten wird's mit den Bilders wohl erst zum Wochenende was - hatte da ein wenig Probleme und habe morgen/Übermorgen kaum Zeit.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S./Edit: irgendwie stimmte der Link zum Blog betreffs dem Vandalismustaster für den DVD-Brenner nicht - ich hab' den mal berichtigt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*Kleines Problem(chen)*

Hi!

So, nun ist endlich mal wieder was los hier.

Ich habe da ein oder zwei Probleme..... und bräuchte mal 'n paar Tipps!

Ich bekomme mein Netzteil nicht in den Rechner: es passt irgendwie nicht in's Gehäuse!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie bekomme ich den Eumel einfach nicht in die Blende von meinem Lian-Li....

Auch kriege ich den ATX-Stecker nicht auf das Mainboard:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Format ist nicht wirklich identisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch startet der Rechner nicht mit meinen beiden Festplatten:
Diese hier sollte eigentlich als Datenspeicher dienen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir nur leider herunter gefallen......

Das sollte meine System-Hdd werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nur leider drauf getreten......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie passt auch nicht so ganz in den 5,25"-Schacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich die defekten Sektoren ausblenden und die Hdd's wieder brauchbar bekomme?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Haha ich hab so gelegen als ich die Bilder und den Text dazu gesehen hab


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

_Wiesoooo?

Kann ich nu gar nich versteh'n.....
_


----------



## Chillex (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Warte, da war doch was...
Ahhh genau, versuch mal [G]+[W]+[Alt] gleichzeituig zu drücken , notfalls auch ganz oft und viel xD


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jochen, du machst mir langsam Angst, 
wenn du willst, komme ich mit meinem Vorschlaghammer vorbei, dann passe ich dir das Gehäuse an die Hardware an.


----------



## Zeimean (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Hardware sieht so aus als ob sie in einer Schrottpresse war, kan das sein?
Oder nur Frust am Schraubstock rausgelassen ?


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Teile lagen wohl unter dem Fernmoddingknopf.


----------



## Zeimean (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aber unter einem sehr schweren, Noblorros halt wohl mal wieder Übertrieben und den größten Knopf der welt genommen.


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hast du was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Zeimean (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nein natürlich nicht, ist aber immer wieder erschreckend wie sie übertreiben


----------



## axel25 (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hihi, mal wieder Bahn gefahren, Jochen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Schraubstock - nö!
Zu klein, zu mühsam....

Ich mach' das mit dem kleinen Finger!

Hilfsmittel?

Ja: so was.......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: loks-aus-kiel.de - Home )

Sind ja nur 88 Tonnen.....
Ja, axel: bekenne mich schuldig!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schönes Männerspielzeug, auch haben will.


----------



## Kaspar (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nice ! die bilder und die lok


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schönes Männerspielzeug, auch haben will.


Muttu nur herkommen.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*Fortschritt*

Hi!

So, viel hat sich ja - hier im TB - die letzten zwei Wochen nicht getan.
Einerseits hat mir zeitweise einfach die Ruhe gefehlt, was zu tun.

Ein weiteres Problem: zwei meiner Speicheriegel haben die Grätsche gemacht - einer von den Dominator 1GB 1066ern aus dem Spiel-PC und einer von meinen Corsair Value Select 2GB 800ern aus dem Office-PC.
Also muss erstmal dringend neuer Speicher an Bord - derzeit habe ich im Office-PC 3*1GB 1066er und im Spiel-PC 2*2GB 800er (aber unterschiedliche!)
Das ist natürlich kein Dauerzustand.....

Ich hatte da auch einige Probleme, manche Stellen meiner Wakü dicht zu  kriegen.
Die Inkontinenzpillen aus der Apotheke haben leider nicht geholfen - und hat noch nicht mal die Krankenkasse bezahlt!

Na ja, inzwischen läuft sie - ich mache demnächst mal wieder 'nen Leistungstest, erwarte aber keine großen Änderungen.
Die Basiswerte - Durchfluss, Temperaturen usw. - haben sich nicht groß geändert.
Einiges hat sich natürlich herausgestellt - darauf gehe ich dann bei Gelegenheit ein.

Als nächstes steht dann der Wasserwechsel an: im Moment ist noch klares D-Wasser drin, Ende kommender Woche kommt Wasser mit Farbe 'rein.

So sieht er jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Problem: ich hatte zu wenig Schlauch!
3m haben so gerade eben gereicht; eigentlich wollte ich einige Schläuche anders verlegen, aber dann hätte ich wieder 13/10er nehmen müssen.
(Hab' ich auch schon machen müssen: am Anschluss vom Fillport oben rechts...)

Der obere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AGB: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der untere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die andere Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unschwer zu erkennen: er ist noch nicht fertig: vor allem das Kabelmanagement braucht noch ein wenig Motivation - sonst gibt's keinen Bonus mehr!

Die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier fällt mir auf, dass es schön wäre, wenn Aquacomputer 'ne schwarze Belnde für den Filter als Zubehör hätte - die Silberne stört doch ein wenig.

Was mich hier stört: der weiße V-Taster - der als Hdd-LED arbeitet - ist mir zu dunkel: er ist bei Helligkeit kaum erkennbar.
Da kommt über kurz oder klang - eine Frage des Geldes - ein anderer 'rein, wahrscheinlich rot mit Punktbeleuchtung oder weiß mit Punktbeleuchtung.

Und der Deckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja: ich hätte mal Staub wischen können......
So, an einer Stelle hab' ich was umgebaut, wo ich bisher nix geschrieben habe; wer's findet, kriegt einen Keks!

Nein, Rossi: du nicht: dir hab ich's ja erzählt!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schöne Bilder, trotz der vielen Teile hast du den Rechner sehr ordentlich zusammen bekommen. 
Vor allem die Front gefällt mir richtig gut, bis auf die Filterblende wie du selber schon sagtest.
Einzig die Schläuche NB/Mosfet/CPU hätte ich anders gelegt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Da war auch ein Problem: die Abstände und der Biegeradius des Schlauches.

An sich wollte ich von der CPU (links) zum Spawa (oben9 und dann direkt zur NB.
Da haben mir aber etwa 10mm gefehlt: ich bekam einen flach gedrückten Schlauch.

Da Minimum, was ich mit dem Tygon schaffe, sind 8cm, die Abstände Mitte Heatkiller/Spawa bzw Spawa/NB sind 7cm klein......

Hatte ja auch überlegt, einen SLI-Verbinder zu nehmen, um vom Spawa zur NB zu kommen - ist aber die untere, linke Schraube vom HK im Wege.....
Da könnte ich höchstens Verlängerungen einsetzen und den SLI-Verbinder weiter oben setzen.
Mit 'nem Stück Schlauch geht's nicht: 90°-Winkeladapter und Tülle sind ab Mitte Anschuß rund 5cm lang - und das brauch' dann ich ja zwei Mal.....

Ich will aber noch mal was probieren.....

Noch mal zwei Bilder:
Hier sind zwei SLI-Verbinder verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch'n kleines Suchspiel: wo ist der DFM versteckt?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK, wenn die Radien so eng sind, geht es natürlich nicht anders.
Der DFM ist an der HDD Box dran, wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht.


----------



## Chillex (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*Noobmodus an* Was ist ein DFM ? *Noobmodus aus*


----------



## reisball (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hab ich auch keine Ahnung. Schau mir das Bild gerade zum 5ten mal an


----------



## h_tobi (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

DFM = Durchflussmesser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> OK, wenn die Radien so eng sind, geht es natürlich nicht anders.


Leider - ich will aber mal sehen, ob mir da was einfällt - z. B. Skaps Kochkurs.
Da braucht's aber erstmal neues Material für - und dafür wieder einige Euros mehr, als derzeit verfügbar sind.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Der DFM ist an der HDD Box dran, wenn mich mein Auge nicht täuscht.


Nee - isser nicht.

Aber nich weit wech!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Liest noch wer?
Oder kann zu?


----------



## affli (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

klar jochen! keine angst.. 

also ich find dein system sehr gelungen. 
wenn die kabel noch etwas aufgeräumt werden und die staubschicht
entfernt wirkt ist es soweit sehr gelungen.

der aquafilter stört mich nicht sonderlich, 
aber den kurz schwarz zu lackieren wär ja nicht so die sache und immer noch günstiger als eine schwarze AQ blende! 

musste das nicht DFS heissen? =durchflusssensor-
ich find ihn trotzdem nicht!!!!


----------



## herethic (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Warum soll zu wenn du noch nichts beendet hast?


----------



## Timmynator (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Oder kann zu?



Wie "zu"? Da fehlen doch noch bahnbrechende Errungenschaften wie  wassergekühlte Vandalismusschalter, luftgekühlte Schläuche und virtualisiertes Kabelmanagement


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

keiner 'ne Idee, was ich noch geändert - und nicht erwähnt! - habe?
Oder habt Ihr alle gerade 'ne Dose Kekse gekauft?

Geb' Euch noch mal 'n Tipp: Fotos vergleichen!
So ungefähr den halben Weg zurück, zwischen Post 250-300 und meinen letzten Bildern........

Sonst muss ich ja die Kekse selber futtern!

Muss mal ein wenig Arbeiten gehen...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du hast die Pumpenentkopplung anders gelöst, das Shoggi und die Winkel sind nicht mehr dran.


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Verschlauchung ist anders als geplant?


----------



## Semme (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

mal ne question: was ist das für nen ding was da oben in deinen AGB guckt?

Thermometer? 

und warum muss man den Chipsatz etc. auch mit Wasser kühlen?


----------



## Ciddy (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

damit wird der Wasserstand gemessen

der Chipsatz muss nicht gekühlt werden in den meisten Fällen ist eine passive Kühlung ausreichend aber bei starker Übertaktung kann es schon Sinn machen abgesehen davon das es vom Design natürlich neue Möglichkeiten bietet


----------



## h_tobi (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Weil mann es kann.


----------



## affli (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Du hast die Pumpenentkopplung anders gelöst, das Shoggi und die Winkel sind nicht mehr dran.



stimmt! 
das ist mir nach fünf minuten foto's vergleichen nicht mal aufgefallen! 

tobi vor noch ein tor..


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ja, alles richtig - aber nicht gemeint!

noch 'n Tipp: es zeigt was an; wer es hat, gibt es - meistens - nicht wieder her.
es geht auch ohne, aber mit macht es viel mehr Spaß!
Was ich meine, ist ein Teil davon.....


Was den Chipsatz angeht: stimmt: man kann es.
Übertakten tue ich nicht - bisher jedenfalls; ist aber geplant, dass ich mich damit mal eingehender beschäftige.

Ich hab' das Biostar komplett mit den Kühlern gekauft, um einfach mal Erfahrungen mit einer Komplettkühlung zu sammeln - nur der Ram ist (bisher) nicht mit Wasser gekühlt.
Das hab' ich aber auch noch vor.....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich geb' morgen Mittag mal zwei Bilders, wenn's keiner gefindet hat.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Willst du auch die Southbridge mit Wasser kühlen?


----------



## h_tobi (20. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du hast deinem Aquaero ein neues Display gegönnt, sollte ein VF sein.

*KEKS, KEKS, KEKS...*


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

thrian: ich will nicht: sie ist schon mit Wasser gekühlt!
Ist nur leider ein wenig schlecht erkennbar, weil die Grafikkarte den Bereich optisch abdeckt bzw. beschattet.

Tobi: Stimmt!

Kekse gibt's nachher!

Ich hab' mir ein schwarz/Weißes Display gegönnt, weil mir das besser zur Front passt.

So isses jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so wars vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischendurch hatte ich auch 'ne rote Farbfolie drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das passt so aber auch nicht wirklich: mit dem weiß/schwarzen Display sieht es besser aus, oder was meint Ihr?
@Semme: an sich ist das ein Tubemeter, das zum Aquatube gehört - es passt aber hervorragend zu meinem neuen AGB - da aber nur, wenn ich den AGB hochkant einbaue!

Mit der Front bin ich - abgesehen vom mittleren V-Taster - soweit zufrieden.
Das Kabelmanagement hat noch ein gerüttelt Maß an Arbeit nötig - Wochenende!

Eine neue Verschlauchung wird noch ein wenig arten müssen - erstmal kein Geld für Material.
Da arbeite ich aber nochmal dran; evtl. probiere ich zwischenzeitlich Scamp's Kochkurs aus.

Vielleicht überlege ich mir auch was, um die linke untere Schraube vom Heatkiller kürzer zu bekommen: dann könnte ich vielleicht mit einer direkten Verbindung- ohne Schlauch - was machen.
So was ähnliches hatte ich ja schon mal, siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, das Bild ist schon älter.

Da habe ich vom Spawa zur Northbridge zwei 90°-Adapter und einen 45°-Winkel gemacht; evtl. kann ich was ähnliches mit 'nem SLI-Verbinder machen, wenn ich an der Schraube von HK vorbei komme.

Zusammen mit einer besseren (= kleineren) Biegung des Schlauchs könnte ich die Verschlauchung da oben verbessern.

Andere Sache/Frage: ich habe an der Grafikkarte beide Anschlüsse unten eingesetzt - was einen längeren Schlauchweg zur Folge hatte - weil ich dachte, dass kommt optisch besser, als ein Anschluss oben, einer unten.
Was mein Ihr: so lassen oder doch wieder einen Anschluss oben, einen unten?
So hatte ich das vorher: einen Anschluss oben, einen unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so ist es jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beide Anschlüsse von unten.

Was meint Ihr: ändern (einen von oben, einen von unten) oder so lassen (beide von unten)?

Andere Überlegung: der Schlauch, der links in den AGB geht: den könnte  ich auch vor der Querstrebe verlegen und/oder auf den 45°-Winkel am AGB verzichten.
Was mir auch noch nicht so ganz gefällt: die rechte Seite am AGB - sieht mir irgendwie ein wenig klobig aus.

Was mein Ihr?
Ich tu' mich mal 'ne Weile auf's Ohr.....
Hat' 'nen _*total miesen *_Tag auf Arbeit.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann erhol dich erst mal, so Tage gibt es leider.
Ich würde die GraKaanschlüsse so lassen, sonst wird es darüber doch ziemlich voll.
Wenn möglich kannst du den Hahn am AGB ja weg lassen, denn der Fillport hat ja eine Verschlussschraube drin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. April 2010)

*Kekse .... und Planung!*

Hi!

Erstmal das wichtige: Deine Kekse, Tobi!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Idee hat was.
Was mir am Fillportanschluss auch nicht passt, ist, dass ich da einen 13/10er Schlauch nehmen musste.

Zwei Dinge stehen am/zum WE erstmal an:

das Kabelmanagement - ist mehr als dringend notwendig!
noch eine andere Sache, die ich vor längerer Zeit schon mal erwähnte - mal sehen, ob jemand drauf kommt!
Und dann mal sehen, wie es aussieht.

Momentan überlege ich, ob ich bei der Neuverschlauchung (Mitte/ende Mai) noch mehr ändere - wäre dann wohl wieder ein Totalumbau.......
So ein Pech aber auch

Gedankengang: evtl. das Aquadrive doch wieder in den 5,25"-Schacht setzen und die Pumpe weiter nach vorne - etwa in die Mitte zwischen Front und Netzteil.
Der AGB käme dann direkt an die Hinterkante vom 5,25"-Schacht (wenn die Pumpe weiter direkt am AGB hängen soll.
Die Querstrebe lasse ich - sie kaschiert die Vorderkante und die Kabel der Grafikkarte ganz gut.
Den Schlauch nach oben könnte ich dann am, im oder hinter dem 5,25"-Schacht verlegen.
Im unteren Bereich hätte ich dann bessere Platzverhältnisse - so wie bei meiner allerersten Variante.

Die Anordnung der Geräte wäre - bis auf den DFM und den Filter - also etwa so, wie hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Güte, sah das damals aus!

Den DFM - er versteckt sich aktuell unter/hinter der Pumpe gaaanz hinten - könnte ich dann (wieder) unterhalb des Aquadrives im 5,25"-Schacht hinter dem AE unterbringen.
Die Reihenfolge im 5,25"-Schacht wäre dann (von oben): 


 DVD-Brenner
 Hdd-Wechselrahmen - für 'nen Stealthmod von dem Ding habe ich noch gar keine Idee.....*LEIDER!*
 Aquadrive - zurückgesetzt und hinter normalen Lian-Li-Blenden
 Aquaero und dahinter der DFM
 
Ein weiterer Vorteil wäre, dass ich die Klappe mit dem Filter ganz öffnen kann.
Wobei mir da noch eine weitere Überlegung kommt: da der Filter strömungstechnisch bei mir direkt hinter der Pumpe kommt, könnte ich dann die Ablassvorbereitung ändern: einfach ein T-Stück mit Kugelhahn am Filter (Platz habe ich dann ja, weil das Aquadrive nicht mehr hinter der Klappe im Wege ist) und bei Bedarf ein Schlauchstück angeschraubt - da das Ganze dann an der (geöffneten) Klappe statt findet, gäbe es eine eventuelle Leckage auch außerhalb des Rechners.

Im Moment sichte ich die Bilder, die während der letzten Wochen entstanden sind - gibt nachher noch ein Bilderupdate.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vielen Dank mein Bester, da fängt de Tag doch prima an. 
Deine Idee mit dem Umbau vom Aquadrive gefällt mir sehr gut, ich würde es so machen, so 
bekommst du auf jeden Fall mehr Ordnung im unteren Teil rein.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

so, nun mal ein paar Bilder.
Werden - wegen Überschreitung der Bilderzahl - wohl zwei Posts.....

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich den Fillport im Deckel eingebaut habe.

Bohren brauchte ich dafür im Deckel nicht.
Da ich ja den Power- und Reset-Taster in die Front verlegt habe, waren die originalen Lian-Li-Taster - die mir immer zu billig waren - ja sowieso überflüssig.
So sah das von oben aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so von innen/unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raus das billige Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rein den Fillport:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und erledigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig! ----- Denkste!
Das Problem: der Fillport ist unten breiter als der ursprüngliche Taster...
Hier kann man es erkennen - man beachte die Schramme: sie stammt von der Kante der oben längs verlaufenden Rahmenstrebe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier passt es - wenn auch nur knapp.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier passt es nicht!

War also nix mit der schnellen und einfachen Lösung: ich durfte den Rahmen auch noch ausschneiden (hab' aber leider kein Bild gemacht).
Schnell noch die Nieten mit dem Schaltteil aufgebohrt und die LED's ausgebaut.
Na ja: für die Bastelkiste bleibt auch was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich dann soweit durch war und anfing, zu füllen, sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auffällt: den Schlauch von der im Boden liegenden 'Schottdurchührung' zum linken Anschluss am AGB ist hier noch anders geführt, als in der jetzigen Variante.
Was sieht besser aus?

Hier nochmal beim ersten Füllen - der Kugelhahn und der blaue Schlauch dienten mir zum (kontrollierten) Entlüften:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel der Tempsensoren hängen da noch herum: beim ersten test lief die Pumpe - zum Entlüften - über mein Labornetzteil.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass der gesamt Rechner stromlos war, so dass bei Wasseraustritt nicht gleich Schäden entstehen.

Beim Entlüften hatte ich richtig Strudel - aber nicht im AGB, sondern im Schlauch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist die Pumpe aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier ist sie an - mit 9,75V, also geringer Leistung!
Hier noch mal 'ne Vergrößerung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, weiter geht's im nächsten Post - sonst reichen die Bilders nicht!


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So, weiter geht's.

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder:
Unten links im Gehäuse, vor dem Netzteil ist der Einlass.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dem habe ich auch einen Tempsensor eingebaut - das ist die kälteste Temperatur im System.

Hier nochmal der AGB:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich immer stört: die Luftpblasen/Wassertropfen an der Scheibe vom AGB.

Unterm AGB hängt die Pumpe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sich wollte ich die Pumpe ja nur am Schlauch aufhängen.
Das Problem; durch die Anschlüsse hing die Pumpe immer schief, weil diese eine unsymmetrische Belastung auf die Pumpe bringen.
Daher musste ich die Pumpe mit den Gewindestangen und Entkopplern stabilisieren.
Und darunter die Ablassvorbereitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut zu sehen: die beiden SLI-Verbinder zwischen dem T-Stück am DFM (durch die Pumpe verdeckt) und dem Winkelstück bzw. dem Winkelstück und dem Kugelhahn.
Ist immer schwer ran zu kommen, weil die Pumpe immer im Wege ist.
Deswegen hat es auch gedauert, das Ganze dicht zu bekommen - ich habe da einige Tage und zahlreiche Versuche gebraucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist unterhalb der Pumpe der DFM ansatzweise erkennbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das waren die besten Bilder.

Was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (21. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Juhu, endlich wieder ein Schienenbruch-Update. Um erstmal deine Frage mit der Verschlauchung zu beantworten, ich finde, es sieht besser aus, wenn der Schlauch hinter der Querstrebe verläuft (so wie er es gerade tut). 
Tolle Bilder, schön ausführlich dokumentiert. Ist immer eine Wonne, hier mitzulesen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sooooooo...

Da ich beruflich im Moment so viel um die Ohren habe, habe ich auch mal tagelang nichts im Forum geschrieben.....

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie Du das alles, in dem doch recht kleinen Gehäuse, unterbringst...

Geht denn das Seitenteil noch zu ???

Hast auf jeden Fall wieder saubere Arbeit abgeliefert....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Rossi, ich denke schon - ich schlimmsten Fall stört sich eine der Klammern an einem dicht am Rand eingebauten Teil wie dem Tempsensor am Einlass oder dem Kugelhahn der Ablassvorbereitung.
Du hast aber Recht: ich sollte die Seitenwand vielleicht mal probehalber einsetzen....

So, ausprobiert: ist tatsächlich was im Wege.
Die Verschlussschraube (schreibt man das tatsächlich mit _drei_ 's'?) am Winkelstück der Ablassvorbereitung ist einer Lasche im Wege.
Die möchte ich aber nicht kürzen - ich habe Bedenken, dass sie dann verbiegt oder abbricht.
Also muss ich das Winkelstück ein wenig versetzen.

Ich hab's mal einfach nach hinten gedrückt - die SLI-Verbinder ermöglichen (hoffentlich) diese kleine Bewegung.

So sieht das Ganze jetzt mal mit Seitenwand aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für das Lian-Li PC-9B gibt es übrigens kein Seitenteil mit Seitenfenster.......
Ich habe eines vom PC-8B gekauft: passt wie angegossen!
Das vom PC-7B sollte auch passen: die haben alle die gleiche Größe.

Das Einzige, was optisch etwas stört, ist der 5,25"-Schacht, aber da lasse ich mir noch was einfallen.....

Die andere Seitenwand geht (noch) nicht zu; Kabel im Wege......

Ich mach' mich zum Wochenende an's Kabelmanagement - heute schaff ich's wohl nicht - und fange mit der Planung für den nächsten Umbau an.

Dann kommt das Aquadrive wieder nach oben, die Verschlauchung wird geändert - ich hab' da 'ne Idee..... - und die Pumpe weiter nach rechts.

Was natürlich schade ist: der Heatkiller ist so gut wie gar nicht zu sehen, da er zur Hälfte oberhalb des Fensters sitzt.

Aber: der dicke Rand oben hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht: wieder 'ne Verschlauchung mit geraden Linien - hatte ich ja schon mal - aber diesmal die 'Verteiler' nicht seitlich übereinander (zwischen Mainboard und 5,25"-Schacht), sondern oben hinter dem Rand des Seitenteils, also unsichtbar.
Da ich dann unten auch mehr Platz habe - das Aquadrive ist ja weg - könnte ich den AGB auch tiefer setzen; er käme an die Kante vom 5,25"-Schacht - praktisch unter die Querstrebe gehängt - und unten einen oder zwei weitere 'Verteiler' machen.
Alle Verteiler nach unten möcht' ich nicht machen, weil mir das dann für das kleine Gehäuse zu viele Schläuche werden.

Die Schlauchgröße will ich an sich beibehalten: der 16/10er ist mir um einiges angenehmer in seinen Eigenschaften als der 13/10 - auch wenn er recht 'fett' rüber kommt.

Ich hab' da mal eben schnell was gezeichnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Anordnung käme etwa so, oben hinter dem (Fenster-)Rahmen wären drei 'Verteiler', unten zwischen Pumpe und Netzteil nochmals zwei.

Um den Durchfluss mache ich mir keine Sorgen:


einerseits hat sich der - zugegeben: geringe - Durchfluss von nicht ganz 30L/Std für mich als völlig ausreichend erwiesen
andererseits hat sich der Durchfluss über die ganzen Umbauarbeiten kaum verändert: bei 50% Pumpenleistung war es etwa zwischen 27,5 und 31 L/Std, bei 100% war der Unterschied noch geringer: 55-58l/Std.
 
Da machen die Verteiler wenig aus, zumal die, die ich da habe, den Durchfluss kaum behindern - Filter und Heatkiller bremsen wohl mehr.

Ich denke, ich mache dann mal Mitte Mai wieder 'ne Demontage und dann einige Varianten und viele Fotos dazu.

Da ich im Mai Urlaub habe, wird das gehen.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (22. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die neue Anordnung gefällt mir sehr gut, dann ist der Blick aufs Board auch wieder besser.
Für den LW Schacht kannst du ja eine Blende aus Plexi/Alu machen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja, so was schwebt mir auch vor.
Evtl. nehme ich dafür meine alte Seitenwand (schwarz gebürstetes Alu).


Dem Heatkiller wird's allerdings nicht helfen: der sitzt zu 2/3 oberhalb der Oberkante vom Fenster.

Ich würd' den AGB ja auch an denn 5,25"-Schacht hängen - ist aber  zuwenig Platz zwischen Schacht und Seitenwand: 3cm, der AGB ist ~3,7cm  dick.....

Der DFM kommt übrigens in den 5,25"-Schacht und nicht an dessen Seite; das hab' ich falsch gezeichnet.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (22. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich würd' den AGB ja auch an denn 5,25"-Schacht hängen - ist aber  zuwenig Platz zwischen Schacht und Seitenwand: 3cm, der AGB ist ~3,7cm  dick.....



Was wäre denn mit einer Aussparung im 5,25"-Schacht der Größe des AGB entsprechend? Damit könntest du den AGB in entsprechender Tiefe im Schacht versenken und somit das Platzproblem lösen. Allerdings würde dir dann wahrscheinlich 1/4 Funktionalität des (der) jeweilgen Einbau-Slots verloren gehen. Ob 3 von 4 Stellen dann zur Befestigung eines Gerätes genügen, wäre sicherlich im Einzelfall zu klären. 
Nur so als Idee...


----------



## h_tobi (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Er könnte die LW Blende ja etwas nach hinten überstehen lassen und den AGB mit einbinden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

'Ne Aussparung im 5,25"-Schacht möcht' ich aus drei Gründen eher ungern machen:

Stabilität 1: der Schacht ist schon recht 'labberig'; wenn ich da noch was weg schneide....
Stabilität 2: die Querstrebe ist genau dort am 5,25"-Schacht fest - die hätte kaum noch Halt, wenn ich da noch was weg säge.
An der Strebe hängt zwar dann nix mehr, aber ich möchte sie aus optischen Gründen - erstmal - an sich beibehalten: sie kaschiert die Vorderkante der Grafikkarte und die beiden PCI-E-Stecker ganz gut.
(Im Klartext: über eine Grafikkartenabdeckung denke ich auch schon nach...)
Platz: durch den AGB (mit Tubemeter) würde ich drei Schächte verlieren - das kann ich mir nicht 'leisten'
Denn: wenn ich das Aquadrive wieder da 'rein setze, sind alle Schächte belegt - und ich kriege noch nicht mal den geplanten Kartenleser unter. Die Belegung wird ja  wie folgt:


DVD-Brenner
Hdd-Wechselrahmen 
(den könnte ich notfalls auslagern und meinen externen nehmen, der hier noch in der Schublade liegt)
Aquadrive
Aquadrive
Aquaero, dahinter der DFM

und mehr als diese 5 Schächte hat's leider nicht.
  Den AGB um 90° drehen geht leider auch nicht: dann passt das Tubemeter nicht mehr - es wäre dann zu lang.
Und ob ich das so einfach absägen kann.......

Vom Platz her sollte es gehen, wenn ich den AGB entweder an der (linken) Hinterkante befestige oder sogar unter den 5,25"-Schacht hänge: wenn das Aquadrive oben sitzt, habe ich unter'm 5,25"-Schacht über 19cm in der Höhe Platz.
Die Pumpe ist ~5, der AGB ~8cm hoch - jeweils ohne Anschlüsse.
Ich habe also rund 10cm für die Entkoppler und die Anschlüsse: das reicht.

Dazu kommt: das Aufhängen der Pumpe direkt am AGB hat sich für mich in der jetzigen Form als kaum machbar erwiesen, weil mir ein wenig der Platz fehlt, die Schläuche entsprechend zu führen bzw. auszurichten, damit die Pumpe gerade hängt.
Ich versuch' das noch mal, wenn das Aquadrive weg ist: dann habe ich mehr Platz dafür und komme auch von hinten - und damit viel besser - dran.

Das Ausrichten wird dann sicher auch dadurch einfacher, dass Ablassvorbereitung und DFM nicht mehr direkt unter der Pumpe sitzen, sondern nur noch die beiden Schläuche - kein T-Stück, kein (fest geschraubter) DFM, keine Enge, keine Pumpe - bzw. deren Stützen - im Wege.....
Wahrscheinlich mache ich dann den Schlauch aus der Pumpe (Druckseite) kurzerhand am Mainboardtray oder am 5,25"-Schacht (mit 'nem Winkel) fest und kann ihn - und damit die Pumpe - so leicht(er) ausrichten.

Und wenn das mit dem 'Pumpe-an-den-AGB-hängen' nicht geht, kann ich den AGB immer noch (wieder) an die Strebe hängen oder drauf stellen.
Dann muss ja die Pumpe nicht mehr direkt unter den AGB.

Den AGB in eine erweiterte Abdeckung integrieren, ist aber eine gute Option.

Wenn ich den Rechner (etwa Ende erste Maiwoche) auseinander habe, probiere ich mal einige Varianten aus und dann gibbet dazu auch entsprechende Fotos.

Ich verrate Euch schon mal meinen (geplanten) Warenkorb:


6 Flachdichtungen
Ersatz und Vorrat, vor allem für meine nicht drehbaren 90°-Winkeladapter
4 Sata-Kabel 
die erste Bestellung war ja nix.....(mein Fehler)
8m Primochill Schlauch
Ich will mal sehen, ob der Primochill evtl. besser als der Tygon ist - und ich brauche sowieso neuen Schlauch....
Vandalismustaster 16mm mit weißer Punktbeleuchtung
für den Reste-Taster/Hdd-LED: Ich hoffe, die Punktbeleuchtung ist heller als der Ring - der ist mir viel zu dunkel
Beleuchtungsmodul G1/8
Für den Filter - ich hab' zwar drei Beleuchtungsmodule hier, aber die sind G1/4.....
Laing Deckel silber Nickel
Eine günstige Gelegenheit und ich will mal sehen, wie das so aussieht
3 Anschlussverteiler 5-fach
Reserve, falls ich doch wieder damit arbeite
2 Winkeladapter G1/8
Mein Aquadrive ist noch ein altes mit G1/8-Anschlüssen.
Da ich das Ding im 5,25"-Schacht hinter die Lian-Li-Blenden setze, kommt es recht weit nach hinten aus dem 5,25"-Schacht heraus - und die Anschlüsse stehen sehr (zu?) weit über.
Da kann ich diese Winkeladapter evtl. gut brauchen, um die Anschlüsse - und die G1/8>G1/4-Adapter - besser einzubauen.

An sich würd' ich ja schon gerne anfangen, auseinander zu bauen - warte aber lieber ab, bis ich Urlaub habe.
Bis dahin kann ich auf jeden Fall das System noch mal gut spülen - viel Dreck ist im Filter bisher aber nicht zu sehen.

Den Wasserwechsel spare ich mir aber schon mal......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Holla die Waldfee, da kommt ja noch einiges auf uns zu. 
Ich vermute mal, das dein System mittlerweile fast sauber ist, deswegen hast du kaum noch Dreck 
im Filter. Freue mich auf´s nächste Update von dir.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. April 2010)

*Update - und Leistungs-/Hitzetest*

Hi!

ein kleines Update gibbet mal so zwischendurch - ich hatte 'ne Stunde Zeit und was gefunden.....

Vorweg mal zwei Screenshots: Furmark und Prime laufen seit gut 'ner Stunde, die Lüfter auf dem Mora 2 sind abgeklemmt (Kabel abgezogen; Deswegen auch keine Temperatur vom Mora).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier gibt's das Bild mal in groß.

Die Temps:


Wasser: 39,1 bis 41,2° - wärmste Stelle nach der Grafikkarte, nicht am Auslass!
CPU: 50° (Spreader) bzw. 55-63° (Kerne)
Grafikkarte: GPU - 50°, Shader - 58°, Speicher - 64°
Gehäuse (Geschlossen): 31,3°
Drehzahl Laing: 4335 u/Min
Durchfluss: 64,55l/Std
Ansonsten habe ich nur die Pumpe auf 100% gesetzt und den Gehäuselüfter eben noch auf Minimalleistung (34%) gesetzt.
Nur  das Kabel zu den Lüftern auf dem Mora ist halt abgezogen - das System läuft also völlig passiv.

So, ein kleines Update - Furmark und Prime laufen seit 90 Minuten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temps:


Wasser: 43,3 bis 45,6° - wärmste Stelle nach der Grafikkarte,  nicht am Auslass!
CPU: 55° (Spreader) bzw. 59-63° (Kerne)
Grafikkarte:  GPU - 55°, Shader - 62°, Speicher - 68°
Gehäuse (Geschlossen):  31,5°
Drehzahl Laing: 4511 U/Min
Durchfluss: 66,88l/Std

Woher die Drehzahländerung der Laing kommt, ist mir nicht klar: sie läuft seit Anfang an auf 100%.....

Ich lass' das mal weiter laufen - bevor ich zur Arbeit fahre, gebe ich Euch noch mal ein Temperaturupdate.

Und dann habe ich noch 'ne olle Kunststoffplatte gefunden.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist bloß mal schnell mit'm Messer zurecht geschnitten, ohne großen Aufwand - ich muss bald zur Schicht und noch Essen kochen, Essen Duschen und so....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kleiner Aufwand große Wirkung, das sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. April 2010)

*Leistungstest - Ende*

Hi!

So, ich mach' mich gleich vom Acker - vorher aber noch die letzten Temps.

Hier mal der Screenshot nach zweieinhalb Stunden Furmark und Prime:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen:


Wasser: 43,9 bis 62,2° - wärmste Stelle nach der Grafikkarte,  nicht am Auslass!
CPU: 56° (Spreader) bzw. 60-68° (Kerne)
Grafikkarte:  GPU - 54°, Shader - 63°, Speicher - 70°
Gehäuse (Geschlossen):  32,2°
Drehzahl Laing: 4537 U/Min
Durchfluss:  67,31l/Std
Woher die Schwankungen der Laing kommen, keine Ahnung! 
Die Schwankungen sind mir schon früher aufgefallen und teilweise erheblich.

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass die CPU scheinbar keine Leistung abgibt. 
Ich habe ja drei Temperaturfühler: Am Einlass (=kälteste), nach der Grafikkarte (für die Leistungsmessung der Graka) und am Auslass (=wärmste).
Der Temperaturfühler nach der Grafikkarte liegt direkt dahinter - nur ein Stück Schlauch dazwischen - der zweite für die Leistungsmessung der Grafikkarte liegt jedoch um einiges davor.
Vor allem: zwischen dem Temperaturfühler nach der Grafikkarte und dem am Auslass liegt noch das Aquadrive - und das erwärmt sich erheblich und ginbt scheinbar einiges an Wärme an die Umgebung ab.
Meist ist die Temperatur nach der Grafikkarte gleich derjenigen am Auslass.
Daraus folgt, dass durch die CPU - die nach dem Temperaturfühler nach der Graka liegt - rein rechnerrisch keine Leistung abfällt.
Anders ausgedrückt: die dort erzeugte Wärme wird zu einem großen Teil durch den Spannungswandlerkühler und das Aquadrive wieder 'gekühlt'.

Bei der Neuverschlauchung wird daher noch ein weiterer Temperaturfühler eingebaut, damit ich die entscheidenden Temperaturen direkt messen kann:


Einlass (=wärmste)
vor der Grafikkarte (für Leistungsmessung Grafikkarte)
nach der Grafikkarte (für Leistungsmessung Grafikkarte)
vor der CPU (für Leistungsmessung CPU)
Auslass (für Leistungsmessung CPU und Gesamtsystem)
Leider lässt die Aquasuite nur zwei Leistungsmessungen zu......
Wahrscheinlich werde ich daher nur CPU und Grafikkarte messen; die (Wärme-)Leistungen von Spannunsgwandlern, NB, SB und Aquadrive (Hdd's) dürften dagegen nicht wirklich in's Gewicht fallen.

So, ich muss: 13:30 Dienstbeginn.

Bis denne!

Jochen


----------



## Zeimean (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hui, das war aber ein langer informativer Textfluss.
Sieht alles  aus, bis jetzt. Gute Arbeit.
Bei #621 hast du aber die Laing nen "bisschen" zu schnell gemacht. 41000 U/min sind ziemlich übertrieben


----------



## sNook (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Abdeckung schaut super aus


----------



## axel25 (23. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gute Temps

Vllt. sind die Schwankungen Auslese-Fehler?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jawohl das Seitenteil geht zu 

Ich hatte schon, aus eigener Erfahrung Befürchtungen.....

Du solltest dringend noch den Gehäuse Käfig abdecken.....

Die untere Abdeckung passt ja schon gut.....

Mfg


----------



## DaxTrose (24. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo Jochen. Ich glaube, den Einbau des Temperatursensors kannst Du Dir sparen. Meiner Erfahrung nach sind bei einem Durchfluss von über 60 L/Std. keine großen Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Messpunkten. Sind Deine Sensoren kalibriert? Schau mal, wie die Temperatur gleich nach dem Einschalten ist. Dann sollten alle Temps annähernd gleich sein!
Die Schwankung, bzw. der RPM Unterschied der Laing könnte daran liegen, dass die Viskosität sich mit der Temperatur ändert und die Pumpe nicht mehr soviel Widerstand gegen das Kühlmittel hat.
Auf jeden Fall finde ich Dein Kurztest sehr interessant. Ich hatte mal mit meinem evo1080 geschaut, wie warm das Wasser im Idle beim Passivbetrieb wird. Den Test unter Last habe ich mich nicht getraut!


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: DVD-Brenner mit Vandalismustaster im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

guten Morgen Dax!

Ja, die Temps sind mit +- 0,1° bei den Wassertemperaturen bzw. etwa +- 0,3° bei den Lufttemperaturen (Stärkste Abweichung - welche Überraschung! - der Sensor im Gehäuse oben; sonst nur 0,1°) nahezu gleich.
Wobei die Luft- und die Wassertemperaturen gleich sind - welch Wunder!
Am schnellsten ändert sich die Temperatur nach der Grafikkarte - auch keine Überraschung.

60L/Std Durchfluss - im Normalbetrieb habe ich die nie: solange die Lüfter angeschlossen sind, geht die Pumpe kaum je über 2/3 - und die Lüfter selten über 50%.

Der Mora bietet einfach eine brachiale Leistung - dürfte beim evo 1080 aber auch nicht viel anders sein.

Bei dem Test habe ich auch regelmäßig nachgesehen, ob irgendeine Temperatur 'ausreisst' und auch im BIOS entsprechende Abschaltwerte eingestellt - die allerdings den Spawas und der Grafikkarte nicht geholfen hätten.......

Bei den Schwankungen könnte - neben der 'Verflüssigung' des Wasser (toller deutsch....) evtl. auch eine - wenn auch geringe - Ausdehnung der Schläuche eine Rolle gespielt haben.
Ein Ergebnis: meine Pumpe hat sich etwas gedreht, da die Kräfte anders sind, als vorher - sie hängt ja eher, als dass sie fest montiert ist; auch die Gewindestangen und Entkoppler lassen eine Bewegung eher zu, als bsp. ein Shoggy.

Evtl. kann auch der Ablesezeitpunkt eine Rolle spielen - die Steuerung regelt ja nach Temperatur.
Da diese nicht sofort reagiert, kommt es evtl. dazu, dass - zunächst - mehr geregelt wird, als eigentlich notwendig, also eine Überkorrektur vorgenommen wird, die dann wieder korrigiert wird.
Obwohl das bei einer Einstellung von "100%" an sich nicht vorkommen sollte!

Ich probiere vielleicht mal aus, bei der Aquasuite eine andere Einstellung - bsp. 'schnelle' statt 'mittelschnelle' - für die Regelung zu nehmen.

Wirklich stören tut's ja nicht - ist nicht zu hören.
Vor allem im Alltagsbetrieb geht die Pumpe kaum je über 2/3 hinaus - bei dem Test hat ja die Kühlwirkung der Lüfter (bewusst) gefehlt.

Ich mach' den Test mal gleich noch mit eingeschalteten Lüftern - wobei man eines berücksichtigen muss: ich habe auf dem Mora bisher nur 4 der 9 Lüfterplätze bestückt!

Im Bezug auf die Lautstärke war die Wakü für mich ein voller Erfolg - der Rechner ist kaum zu hören.
Einzige Ausnahme: die Hdd's - da probiere ich vielleicht mal was anderes aus; gibt ja gute Dämmboxen für die Dinger.

Grüße

Jochen

Was mich nur völlig überrascht hat, war die 'Radiatorfunktion' des Aquadrive - die aber im Nachhinein erklärbar ist: das Ding hat eine große Oberfläche und rund herum ausreichend Luft, an welche die Wärme abgegeben werden kann.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*Lesitungstest unter 'Normalbedinungen'*

Hi!

So, der angesprochenen Leistungstest läuft seit 'ner Stunde - und zum besseren Verlinken im Inhaltsverzeichnis gibt's 'nen Doppelpost.

Die Werte sind - wie erwartet - sehr gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier gibt's das Bild in voller Größe.
Die Werte:


Wassertemperaturen: 34,0 (Einlass, kälteste), 36,3° (Nach Grafikkarte) bzw. 36,8° (Auslass) und jetzt ist auch der Auslass tatsächlich die wärmste, im Gegensatz zum Passiv-Test.
Drehzahl Laing: 3120, also etwa 2/3
Durchfluss: 46L/Std, also auch etwa 2/3.
Lüfter: 2 von 4 auf dem Mora mit 978 U/Min, also auch etwa 2/3
Die beiden anderen laufen derzeit nicht!
Die Temperatur auf dem Mora liegt bei 34,5°, also nahe an der kältesten Wassertemperatur.
Im Gehäuse sind 25,8° (unten) bzw. 31,9° (Oben); der Lüfter läuft nicht.
Als Mainboardtemperatur werden vom Mainboard 26° ausgegeben.
Die CPU hat 45° (Spreader) bzw. 50-57° (Kerne)
die Grafikkarte hat 45° auf der GPU, 52° auf den Shader-Einheiten und 60° auf dem Speicher.
Die Hdd's liegen bei 49 und 42°, obwohl sie nicht beansprucht werden - sie werden also nur durch das Wasser 'geheizt'.
So weit, so gut.

Eines ist mir aber - wieder - aufgefallen: Das Tubemeter spinnt öfters!
Einerseits lässt sich der Grenzwert in der Aquasuite nicht ändern: da das Tubemeter nicht mittig im AGB steckt, wollte ich den Grenzwert auf 30% ändern - was in dem AGB etwa 50% entspricht - kann aber den Wert zwar einstellen, er wird jedoch von der Aquasuite nicht übernommen.

Der zweite Punkt: das Tubemeter hat Aussetzer.
Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Bild in groß.

Der Wert des Tubemeter wird dann kurzzeitig - bis etwa 20 Sekunden - nicht angezeigt.

So, ich hab' eben noch mal nachgesehen - Furmark und Prime laufen jetzt 80 Minuten - die Werte steigen noch, ich habe also noch kein Gleichgewicht erreicht.
Diesmal nur 'nen Ausschnitt - ich denke, Furmark wird sonst mal langweilig...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier in groß, das Bild.

Die Werte:


Wassertemperaturen: 33,6 (Einlass, kälteste), 35,8° (Nach  Grafikkarte) bzw. 35,8° (Auslass) und jetzt ist die Temperatur nach der Grafikkarte wieder mal gleich der am Auslass - das Aquadrive kühlt also wieder.....
Drehzahl Laing: 3727, also etwa 3/5
Durchfluss: 56,28L/Std, also auch etwa 3/5.
Lüfter: 2 von 4 auf dem Mora mit 1224 U/Min
Die beiden anderen laufen derzeit nicht!
Die Temperatur auf dem Mora liegt bei 33,6°, also im Bereich der kältesten Wassertemperatur
Im Gehäuse sind 25,7° (unten) bzw. 31,3° (Oben); der Lüfter läuft  nicht.
Als Mainboardtemperatur werden vom Mainboard 27° ausgegeben.
Die CPU hat 45° (Spreader) bzw. 51-57° (Kerne)
die Grafikkarte hat 44° auf der GPU, 52° auf den Shader-Einheiten  und 58° auf dem Speicher.
Die Hdd's liegen bei 49 und 42°, obwohl sie nicht beansprucht  werden - sie werden also nur durch das Wasser 'geheizt'.
 Ich lass das noch mal weiter laufen, bis sich die Werte nicht mehr wesentlich ändern.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mal wieder sehr informativ die Geschichte. 

Kleine Frage, du hast die Werte vom Aquaero in de Sidebar abgebildet, welches Programm nutzt du dafür? Finde es ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

tobi, das Gadget habe ich mal durch Zufall gefunden - leider im Luxx-Forum.

So, ich habe jetzt - nach fast drei Stunden - den Leistungstest beendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ein wenig größer.

Die Werte:

Wassertemperaturen: 31,5 (Einlass, kälteste), 33,6° (Nach Grafikkarte) bzw. 33,6° (Auslass) - wieder sind 'nach Grafikkarte' und Auslass gleich.
Drehzahl Laing: 4098
Durchfluss: 60L/Std. also schon erheblich.
Lüfter: 2 von 4 auf dem Mora mit 1357U/Min, 
Die beiden anderen laufen derzeit nicht!
Die Temperatur auf dem Mora liegt bei 31,9°, also unterhalb der kältesten Wassertemperatur!
Im Gehäuse sind 25,3° (unten) bzw. 30,2° (Oben); der Lüfter läuft nicht.
Als Mainboardtemperatur werden vom Mainboard 28° ausgegeben.
Die CPU hat 43° (Spreader) bzw. 47-53° (Kerne)
die Grafikkarte hat 41° auf der GPU, 50° auf den Shader-Einheiten und 56° auf dem Speicher.
Die Hdd's liegen bei 50 und 39°, obwohl sie nicht beansprucht werden - sie werden also nur durch das Wasser 'beheizt'
die Raumtemperatur bewegte sich so zwischen 20 (um 11 Uhr) und 22° (14 Uhr)

Insgesamt halten sich also die Temperaturen sowohl der Bauteile als auch im Wasser im gleichen Rahmen, während sich die Drehzahl der Laing und der Lüfter immer weiter erhöht hat.
Ich denke, bis zum Erreichen des Gleichgewichtszustandes würde es noch eine Weile dauern.
Ich lass' den Test demnächst noch mal länger laufen.

Was mir übrigens auch aufgefallen ist: der Wasserstand fällt kontinuierlich und auffällig: vor einer Woche war der AGB fast voll (=Tubemeter: 70%), inzwischen bin ich bei 3/4 (Tubemeter: 50%).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vielen Dank für den Link, werde mal reinschauen.
Hast du keine Undichtigkeiten gefunden? Der Wasserverlust macht mich doch ein wenig stutzig
oder wird es wieder mehr, wenn der Rechner aus ist? Wenn alles dicht ist, kann das Wasser 
eigentlich nur über die Leitungen/Anschlüsse verdunsten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Mehr wird's nicht - und Pfützen sind auch keine da.
(so viele Löcher, wie unten im Rechner sind, sammelt sich da kein Wasser.....)

Vielleicht 'Restluft': ich hab' ja beim Befüllen den Rechner nicht so viel gekippt und gar nicht umgedreht - und den Radi kann ich ja gar nicht bewegen (es sei denn, ich kippe die Wand mal um....).

War aber bei den anderen Stadien auch nicht anders.

Der neue Leistungstest läuft seit 16:55 Uhr.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann wird es wohl wirklich noch der Rest an Luft im System sein.
Dann noch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

für das Kippen der Wand hätte ich ja 'ne Lösung - bin mir aber sicher, dass die Nachbarn da nicht so wirklich begeistert wären.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mache inzwischen fleißig alle 30 Minuten einen Screenshot......

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: mir ist inzwischen aufgefallen, dass die Anlauftemperatur vom zweiten Lüfterkreis auf dem Mora bei 35° (Temperatursensor auf dem Mora 2) liegt: der wird wohl kaum anlaufen, solange es nicht richtig warm wird.
Nach dem Ende des Leistungstest's werde ich das mal anpassen - mache ich jetzt (noch) nicht, um die Werte zum vorigen Test vergleichbar zu halten.


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mit so einem Teil Sleeve ich meine Kabel, das schont die Hände...


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*Leistungstest 2 - vorläufige Werte*

Hi!

So, der Leistungstest läuft seit 150 Minuten, die Werte haben sich seit 'ner halben Stunde nur noch wenig geändert - ich lass' den noch mindestens bis 180 Minuten weiter laufen.

Die Auflistung der Werte erspare ich mir mal; vielleicht mache ich mal eine Tabelle oder Grafik dazu - muss mich dafür nur mal in den entsprechenden Teil von Open Office einfummeln.....

Hier mal die Screenshots:

Kurz nach dem Start:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 30 Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach einer Stunde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



90 Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die Regelkurve der Laing der letzten halben Stunde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshot nach zwei Stunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



150 Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das mal kurz - ich lass' das weiter laufen, wechsele den PC und sehe mal, dass ich 'ne Tabelle und eine Grafik draus mache.

So, hier das Ergebnis nach 180 Minuten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leistung der Grafikkarte ist etwas geringer, da auf den anderen Rechner gewechselt bin und durch den nicht mehr angeschlossenen Monitor - ich habe einen Umschalter drin - Furmark auf eine geringere Auflösung gewechselt ist.

Hier nun die Tabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier gibt es die in groß....

Klar erkennbar, wie sich die Werte gleichmäßig steigern und ab etwa 120-150 Minuten gleich bleiben - auch der Effekt durch den Rechnerwechsel (mit der Reduzierung der Auflösung durch Furmark) ist klar erkennbar.

Auffällig auch, wie zwischendurch die Leistung der Grafikkarte bei 30 und 60 Minuten größer ist, als die Gesamtleistung - das wird der Kühleffekt durch das Aquadrive sein.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm, manche Radis haben doch extra einen Entlüftungsstopfen. Hat der Mora sowas nicht? Dann wäre das Problem mit dem "Wasserverlust" vllt besser aus der Welt zu schaffen. 

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Widget unter dem Aquasuite Widget in deiner Sidebar? Ein Spielchen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*Mengenlehreuhr*

Hi!

@Timmy: leider hat der Mora so was nicht: er hat nur die beiden Anschlüsse, die es unbedingt braucht.
Das Widget unter dem von der Aquasuite ist eine Mengenlehreuhr - das Original stand früher auf den Kurfürstendamm in Berlin und steht jetzt vor der Spielbank Berlin - der Senat von Berlin hatte die 5000€/Jahr nicht mehr, so dass die Uhr jetzt von Geschäftsleuten aus dem Europacenter finanziert wird.....

Richtig: die Spielbank Berlin, wo neulich das Pokerturnier überfallen wurde.

Die Bedeutung ist einfach (von oben nach unten, Wert je Feld):

der Punkt blinkt einfach im Sekundenrythmus.
5 Stunden
1 Stunde
gelb: 5 Minuten; rot: 15 Minuten
1 Minute
gelb: 5 Sekunden; rot: 15 Sekunden (nur im Widget)
1 Sekunde (nur im Widget)

Hier ein Bild vor der Spielbank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Wikipedia ? Die freie Enzyklopädie)
Es ist jetzt: 10:31 Uhr - Im Original fehlen die Reihen für die Sekunden, die das Widget hat.

Das Widget gibt es hier.

Ich finde das Ding einfach übersichtlicher als andere Binäruhren - gibt ja einige - und man kann (wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat) die Zeit auch schnell ablesen.

Eine weitere Uhr nach einem ähnlichen Funktionsprinzip ist am Fernsehturm Düsseldorf dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Wikipedia.org)
Hier sind's die Bullaugen, die - entsprechend beleuchtet - die Zeit anzeigen.

Das Ding gibt es auch als Widget, aber nur für Yahoo.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aha, eine Uhr ist das also...falls ich irgendwann mal auf etwas mit Sidebar umsteige, werd ich das im Kopf behalten. Klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. 
Das mit dem Entlüftungsstopfen ist wirklich ein bedauernswerter Fehler, gerade bei solch einem großen Radi. Vielleicht wird das in der nächsten Inkarnation des MoRa behoben. An wen muss man sich dafür wenden?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wegen der Uhr: die ist unter Windows 7 ohne Sidebar einsetzbar - wie es bei anderen Betriebssystemen ist, weiß ich aktuell nicht.

Mit dem Mora:
Gute Frage - denke mal, an den Hersteller.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war vor einiger Zeit im Quatsch-Threat mal das Gerücht im Umlauf, dass eine Rev. 2 des Mora im Anrollen wäre - wurde aber wieder still drum.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Eine Firma die Kühler repariert könnte da oben evtl. einen Anschluss anbauen, dort dann ein 
Entlüftungsventil einbauen und die Sache wäre geritzt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. April 2010)

*Ich hab's getan.....*

Hi!

Ich hab's getan - endlich!

Ich habe mir ein PCGH-Premium-Abo bestellt.

Passt mit der Prämie aus der 5/10 ganz gut - ein Kumpel hat mich geworben: er braucht eine neue Grafikkarte.....

Am WE mache ich dann auch mal weiter: 


die Midplate und die Pumpe (neu) ausrichten
Filter reinigen, Wakü nochmal mit frischem Wasser (gab's im Angebot: 1,50€ für 5 Liter) spülen.
Wasser wechseln
ein paar Fotos
Inzwischen wird auch langsam das Konzept für den nächsten Rechner.
*Stand:*


Gehäuse: Lian-Li V1010
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Dank an Rossi: durch ihn bin ich drauf gekommen
CPU: AMD Phenom 6 Thuban
Netzteil: ein BeQuiet! entweder:
600W Straight Power PCGH-Edition 
oder
680W Straight Power CM

Anmerkung: da ich kein High-End-System mit 5870-CF bauen will, sollten 600W ausreichen.
Welches NT es wird, hängt auch vom Farbkonzept ab - das steht noch nicht ganz fest.
 
Grafikkarte: vorerst wohl eine 5770 oder 5830: ich will sehen, was ATI im Herbst bringt - da lohnt es sich nicht, mehr zu investieren.
Die 'Fermis' sehen mir m Moment zu stromhungrig aus.....
Systemplatte: eine Sata-3-SSD
Datenplatten: zwei Hdd's 500-750GB oder so
Wasserkühlung:
Pumpe: eine Laing mit Koolance-Deckel
AGB: unsicher: vsl. Lund oder FrozenQ.
Wahrscheinlich der hier:
http://www.highflow.nl/images/detailed_images/IMG_6236.jpg
Radiator: mindestens Mora 2 - wenn möglich Mora 3
CPU-Kühler: wohl wieder ein HK, wahrscheinlich in weiß mit Karbon von Klutten & Lehni
So was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkartenkühler: da gibt's nur einen: Klutten & Lehni



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard (komplett): wohl auch aus dem Hause LA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht dann schön einheitlich aus....
Anschlüsse: vsl. Tüllen oder BitsPower - da teste ich dem nächst noch ein wenig.
 
Am Farbkonzept arbeite ich noch.
Klarheit wird dann der geplante Wasserwechsel bringen: wenn die Kombi weiß / rot (deswegen auch die weiße Midplate) mir so gefällt, wird es innen 
schwarz/rot (Mainboard) und weiß (Kühler)/silber (Anschlüsse)/rot (Schläuche-Wasser).

Was mein Ihr?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (30. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ooooh, ein neues Schienenbruch-Tagebuch. Ick freu mir, wa?

Was die Hardware angeht, bin ich momentan unbewandert. Aber der Phenom müsste ein ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis bieten. Was den AGB angeht, würde ich den FrozenQ nehmen. Ist aber eine reine Geschmacksfrage, mir gefallen die Lund-AGB nur in den seltensten Fällen...

€dit: Die Kühlerarmada von K&L wird bestimmt für eine prächtige optische Erscheinung sorgen.


----------



## h_tobi (30. April 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mir gefällt deine Zusammenstellung sehr gut, da passt alles perfekt zusammen.
da sieht man, das du dir richtig Gedanken gemacht hast, deine vielen Versuche mit der WaKü haben 
da bestimmt einiges zu beigetragen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*Filtereinigung, Wasserwechsel und .... Grafikkarte geschrottet - oder doch nicht?*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ooooh, ein neues Schienenbruch-Tagebuch. Ick  freu mir, wa?


Ich auch - meine Brieftasche weniger...
Was gehen mich die Sorgen meiner Brieftasche an?



Timmynator schrieb:


> Aber der Phenom  müsste ein ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis bieten.


Denke ich auch.
Vor allem: da kriege ich auf den Sockel noch neue CPU's für (8-Kerner, 12-Kerner) - für den 1156 hat Intel schon angekündigt, wird es keinen 6-Kerner mehr geben.
Und: bei Intel kommt nächstes Jahr eine neue Architektur - und damit wohl ein neuer Sockel, womit auch der 1366 schon wieder 'tot' ist.
Dazu kommt: ich brauche die Leistung eines i7-980 nicht, die des Thuban langt mir locker hin.
Und wenn ich noch die Preise sehe.....
Ich habe mal einfach das Kernsystem (Mainboard, CPU, Ram) zusammen gestellt:
*
* *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Also kommt mich der AM3 weniger als die Hälfte (auch wenn ich beim AM 3statt 4 GB Ram 6 rechnen würde - das ergäbe 705€)



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was den AGB angeht, würde  ich den FrozenQ nehmen. Ist aber eine reine Geschmacksfrage, mir  gefallen die Lund-AGB nur in den seltensten Fällen...


Da dürftest Du recht haben: der FrozenQ sieht um Längen besser aus!
Kostet aber.....


Timmynator schrieb:


> €dit: Die Kühlerarmada von K&L wird bestimmt für eine prächtige  optische Erscheinung sorgen.



Ja!
Die Dinger sind einfach der Hammer!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt deine Zusammenstellung sehr gut, da  passt alles perfekt zusammen.
> da sieht man, das du dir richtig Gedanken gemacht hast, deine vielen  Versuche mit der WaKü haben
> da bestimmt einiges zu beigetragen.


_Ach-Nein_, wie kommst Du denn da drauf?
Du hast völlig recht: meine ursprüngliche Zusammenstellung sieht heute - durch die Versuche - ganz anders aus, als vor einem dreiviertel Jahr.
Die damalige Zusammenstellung behalte ich auch mal für mich - ich will ja nicht, dass Ihr Euch tot lacht.....

*Was habe ich denn heute angestellt:*

Heute habe ich erstmal den Filter gereinigt.

Erste Feststellung: das Schauglas, das ja laut Aquacomputer ermöglichen soll, den Verschmutzungsgrad festzustellen, ist in der Hinsicht sinnlos.
Denn: das Wasser läuft von hinten nach vorne durch das Filtergewebe, so dass sich der Dreck hinten sammelt - und von vorne nicht zu sehen ist.

Auf dem Bild hier ist ja der Filter zu sehen (so sah er heute morgen auch aus):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Dreck erkennbar.

Da war aber Dreck.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist der Dreck mal besser zu sehen - dafür ist das Bild unscharf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch 'n Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werde wohl bei der Neuverschlauchung die Anschlüsse tauschen, und das Wasser 'falsch herum' durch den Filter leiten: von vorne nach hinten.
Dann sammelt sich der Dreck vorne und ist klar erkennbar.
Und dann ist mir noch was aufgefallen, was mir gar nicht gefällt: auf dem Haltering des Filtergewebes ist Rost!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann es doch wohl auch nicht  sein: ein Filter für 30€ und dann Rost auf dem Ring!
Der lässt sich auch nicht abwischen, also kein Flugrost.
So, und dann hab' ich mich mal an den Wasserwechsel gemacht.

Zwei Sachen habe ich dabei festgestellt:


die Verschlauchung hat so den Nachteil, dass eine vollständige Entleerung kaum möglich ist - es bilden sich an mehreren Stellen Luftsäcke, die sich kaum entfernen lassen und die vollständige Entleerung verhindern.
Diese Luftsäcke haben auch noch andere Folgen......
Ich muss also bei der Neuverschlauchung drauf achten, dass ich eine bessere Reihenfolge erreiche und sich keine Luftsäcke mehr bilden.
Die Farbe war eine völlige Pleite: egal, wie stark ich anmische: es wird eher violett und nicht rot.
Und mit dem Violett kann ich nun gar nix anfangen.
Ich werde mir also mal Lebensmittelfarbe besorgen und damit testen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich habe schon stärker gemischt, als vorgegeben.
Angegeben sind 1:50, das Fläschchen soll für 2-3 Liter reichen.
Ich habe hier aber ein Fläschchen auf 1,5Liter genommen.
Ich kippe noch mal ein zweite Fläschchen rein und sehe, ob das besser wird.
Ansonsten war es das wohl mit der Farbe.

Leider ist mir eine 'kleine' Panne passiert.

Nachdem ich den Rechner weitgehend gefüllt habe und keine Luftsäcke mehr erkennbar waren, habe ich ihn eingeschaltet.
Dabei sank natürlich der Wasserspiegel; ich habe aber sofort nach gekippt.

Leider hat sich wohl im Grakakühler ein Luftsack gehalten.
Plötzlich fror das Bild ein - der Rechner lief aber weiter (erkennbar am Display auf der G19).
Nach einem Neustart: ein Doppelpiepsen, sechs oder sieben kurze Pieptöne danach - Rechner fährt aber hoch.
Allerdings hatte ich kein Bild mehr - weder auf HDMI, noch auf DVI.
Mehrfach probiert, den Rechner fünf Minuten stehen lassen: keine Änderung.

*Fazit:* *Grafikkarte 'platt'*.

Und nun wird's noch verrückter: als ich eben (30 Minuten später)  an meinen Office-PC ein Mikrofon anschließe, um für Euch die Piepserei mal aufzunehmen, startet der Rechner ganz normal!
Zwar waren die Einstellungen vom Desktop (Bildschirmauflösung) total verquer, aber das ist normal.

Dafür habe ich nun keine Drehzahlanzeige der Laing mehr; das war aber mein Fehler (Strom vom Labornetzteil falsch angeschlossen gehabt).

Läuft also wieder - ganz verstanden habe ich das Ganze nicht wirklich.

*Fazit:* *Grafikkarte doch nicht 'platt'*

Ich probiere erstmal mit dem Farbstoff weiter.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also die 5830 würde ich nicht nehmen, die verbraucht ja mehr Strom als die 5850. Is ja auch aus den GPUs, die zu schlecht für ne 5850 waren. Da die Produktion wie wir ja alle wissen von denen nicht soooo gut is, bleiben sehr viele 5830 übrig, weswegen die auch lieferbar sind. Hol dir lieber die 5770 oder gleich ne 5850. Oder ATI verbaut auch richtige, für die 5830 vorgesehenen Chips, dass der weniger verbraucht als die 5850. Aber du hast ja Zeit.........

Also das violett hat doch was^^


----------



## Malkav85 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wegen der Uhr: die ist unter Windows 7 ohne Sidebar einsetzbar - wie es bei anderen Betriebssystemen ist, weiß ich aktuell nicht.
> 
> Mit dem Mora:
> Gute Frage - denke mal, an den Hersteller.
> ...



Du meinst eher die Revision 3. Die wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in den nächsten Monaten geben


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Also die 5830 würde ich nicht nehmen, die verbraucht ja mehr Strom als die 5850. Is ja auch aus den GPUs, die zu schlecht für ne 5850 waren. Da die Produktion wie wir ja alle wissen von denen nicht soooo gut is, bleiben sehr viele 5830 übrig, weswegen die auch lieferbar sind. Hol dir lieber die 5770 oder gleich ne 5850. Oder ATI verbaut auch richtige, für die 5830 vorgesehenen Chips, dass der weniger verbraucht als die 5850. Aber du hast ja Zeit.........


Läuft auch eher auf eine 5850 oder 'ne 5770 'raus - hängt etwas am Geld.
Wenn's 'ne 5850 wird, bleibt die im (neuen) Spiel-Rechner und die 4870 - die es ja scheinbar doch noch tut - im (neuen) Office-PC (meinem jetzigen Spiel-PC; der, über den ich gerade schreibe).



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Also das violett hat doch was^^


Sorry: kann ich nicht wirklich was mit anfangen - mir schwebte eher so was vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Das_ ist das rot, was ich haben will!



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Du meinst eher die Revision 3. Die wird es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach in den nächsten Monaten geben


Genau die meine ich!
Wenn ich schon mit dem Mora 2 meinen PC in vielen Fällen Passiv oder mit nur zwei Lüftern auf 50% kühlen kann, wie soll das erst mit dem Mora 3 werden?

Kann doch nur super werden!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schönes und informatives Update, wie immer. 
Die Midplate gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du super gemacht, die Farbe vom Wasser geht ja mal gar 
nicht, nimm gleich andere Farbe, ich vermute, das es nicht besser wird.
Der Rost im Filter ist ne Frechheit, ist aber Wahnsinn, das sich nach so langer Zeit immer noch so 
viel Dreck sammelt, du hast mich jetzt überzeugt, werde bei meiner WaKü auch einen einbauen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Basteln, Gott sei dank läuft die GraKa wieder.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

nach der zweiten Flasche von dem Zeug - also dreifache Konzentration - wird es langsam besser.
Eine Flasche habe ich noch......
Stimmt aber: violett is nich!

Für die früheren Kupferspäne habe ich auch eine vermutliche Erklärung: die Kupferverschraubungen, die ich hatte!
Ich habe nämlich heute bei einer der Verschraubungen festgestellt, dass das Gewinde Spanschnittspuren hat.
Die Kupferspäne dürften daher stammen - sind auch keine mehr da.

Ein Filter kann auf keinem Fall schaden.
Wichtig (meiner Meinung nach):

so einbauen, dass er leicht erreichbar ist (zur Reinigung)
Kann auch außerhalb des Rechners - bei mir würde sich der Bereich der Schnellkupplungen anbieten - sein.
es muss nicht der teure Aquacomputer-Filter sein: der einfache Mips tut's auch.
wenn es geht, direkt hinter der Pumpe

Auch die Ablassvorbereitung muss ich noch mal ändern:

so einbauen, dass keine Luftsäcke entstehen und das Wasser weitgehend abgelassen werden kann
wahrscheinlich kommt sie außerhalb des Rechners hin, im Bereich der Winkeladapter unten am Rechner

Kommt alles bei der Neuverschlauchung Ende Mai.

Mit der Graka habe ich Glück gehabt.

Eine Neue steht trotzdem an.

Die Farbe wird besser, gefällt mir aber noch nicht ganz.
Mal sehen, dass ich hier irgendwo Lebensmittelfarbe bekomme.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm, da ist ja immer noch einiges an Schwebstoffen im Filter geblieben. Erstaunlich, gerade nach der bereits längeren Laufzeit des Systems. Ich glaube, wenn eine WaKü-Zusammenstellung ansteht, muss ich bei dir ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe nehmen  

Was die Farbe des Wassers angeht: Wenn auch ungewöhnlich, finde ich die gar nicht mal schlecht. Passt auch irgendwie zum Thema "Testabteilung"


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Hm, da ist ja immer noch einiges an  Schwebstoffen im Filter geblieben. Erstaunlich, gerade nach der bereits  längeren Laufzeit des Systems.


Ich staune auch immer wieder.
Wobei: wieviel ist im D-Wasser noch drin, wie sauber ist das Zeug tatsächlich?


Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn eine  WaKü-Zusammenstellung ansteht, muss ich bei dir ein paar Stunden  Nachhilfe nehmen


Na, das soll kein Thema sein: ich helfe gerne!
So, nach der dritten Flasche vom Farbkonzentrat bessert sich die Farbe - gefällt mir aber noch nicht ganz.

Kommt auf dem Foto nicht so ganz 'rüber.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird aber besser.
Hängt aber auch viel von der Beleuchtung ab - heute Vormittag hatte ich Sonne, da kam alles wieder recht 'Lila' um die Ecke.....

Auffällig auch: der Schlauch vom AGB zu Pumpe 'runter wirkt immer sehr blass - nicht nur auf dem Bild.
Kann sein, dass da auch die Umgebung bzw. deren Lichteinstrahlung - hier vom Deckel der Laing - eine Rolle spielt.
Denn: es ist auch dort der selbe Schlauch, wie im Rest des Rechners (ausgenommen der Anschluss zum Fillport - und da ist sowieso kein Wasser drin).

Mal sehen.
Ich bestelle ja demnächst noch Schlauch und werde mir dann noch mal zwei Pullen von dem Feser-Konzentrat bestellen.
Vielleicht geht's ja dann mit fünf Flaschen auf 1,5Liter....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So langsam wirds mit der Farbe. Noch ein bis zwei Fläschchen und du hast ein schönes edles Rot
Hat das Farbmittel außer der Farbe noch andere Beeinflussung auf das Kühlwasser oder is es egal wieviel du da reinkippst?


----------



## h_tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das wäre dann der nächste Test, wer weiß, was so eine hohe Konzentration nach sich zieht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Mai 2010)

*Farbe, Wasserzusatz*

Hi!


Schelmiii schrieb:


> So langsam wirds mit der Farbe. Noch ein bis zwei Fläschchen und du hast ein schönes edles Rot
> Hat das Farbmittel außer der Farbe noch andere Beeinflussung auf das Kühlwasser oder is es egal wieviel du da reinkippst?


Das ist 'ne gute Frage.
Anzunehmenderweise - mal im Quatsch-Thread fragen - dürfte sich der Wärmeleitwert des Wasser ein wenig verändern.
Ich meine aber, diese Änderung dürfte sehr gering sein - bis zu einer gewissen Konzentration: wenn ich das Konzentrat pur einfüllen, merke ich wohl was.
Inwieweit das aber meßbar ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ich denke, dazu dürfte der Leistungsanspruch bei einer PC-Wakü zu gering sein und die Messtoleranz der eingesetzten Geräte (Temperaturfühler,  DFM) zu groß.

Evtl. kann (im Quatsch-Thread) Madz dazu was sagen.

Wenn man verschiedene Mittel mischt, kann es zu chemischen Reaktionen kommen, die dann biologisch-akustische Reaktionen beim User auslösen: "Sch****"
Im Klartext: kann Ausflocken, den Schlauch angreifen usw.
Von daher wird meist davon abgeraten, Mittel verschiedener Hersteller zu mischen - ich habe daher mein Innoprotect-Gemisch entfernt und gut gespült.
Also Korrosionsschutz dient mir daher jetzt das Feser Base statt dem Innoprotect.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, da sag ich schonmal im Voraus danke  

Die Farbe des Wassers gefällt mir ganz gut. Was ebenfalls eine große Rolle spielen dürfte ist die Innenfarbe des Gehäuses. Wenn selbiges innen schwarz ist, dürfte die Farbe in den Schläuchen dunkler werden, da insgesamt weniger Licht innerhalb des Gehäuses zurückgeworfen/gestreut wird. Wenn's im V1010 ebenfalls rot leuchten soll, wäre vielleicht eine Lackierung (besser Eloxierung, da Alu; leider teuer) hilfreich.


----------



## godtake (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo Schienenbruch, 
na, so langsam wird der PC aber wirklich ansehnlich. Eigentlich schon viel zu schön für ein Experimentiersystem *duckundweg*...

Ich hab so eine Ahnung, dass Du einen neuen Titel verdienst, mir schwebt da etwa "Filterfetischist" oder Ähnliches vor *duckundnochschnellerweg*. Aber: Ich hab noch in keinem TB so viele äußerst aufschlussreiche Filterbilder gesehen...ich muss gestehen, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken auch einen einzubauen...

Grüße and roll on, 
godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*Was hat sich geändert?*

Hi!

So, jetzt mal anders herum: erst seid Ihr dran, dann verrate ich Euch, was passiert ist - wenn Ihr's nicht schon gemerkt habt.

Hier mal zwei Bilder - vorher-nachher.
(Nein, Farbe und Helligkeit sind nicht gemeint: das liegt am unterschiedlichen Licht, Weißabgleich und so weiter)
die Frage: Was hat sich geändert - und warum?
*Vorher:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die starke rote Spur auf dem Heatkiller ist nur das Licht vom Blitz, das durch den (roten) Schlauch einen roten Streifen auf den HK wirft; der rote Strich war oben auch vorhanden - allerdings etwas verdeckt (etwa anderer Blickwinkel).
Gibbet diesmal einen Schokokeks zu gewinnen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Im zweiten Bild ist der AGB nur halb voll, der Hahn vom Fillport ist noch offen und du hast jede 
Menge Kabelbinder um die Schlauchstutzen gemacht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Stimmt!
Der Keks geht an Dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warum wohl ist:

der AGB halb leer
der Fillport offen
Kabelbinders drum?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nächste Dose rot eingefüllt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

neee - Schlauch abgerutscht!

Ich bin am Aufräumen, während der Rechner 100GB Videos von der mobilen 2,5"-Festplatte auf die interne 'vor-sich-hin' kopiert - und plötzlich: *Zisch-Spatz-Spotter-Tropf*.

Ich gucke nach rechts - und sehe: eine Riesenschweinerei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das Bild entstand hinterher - in dem Moment hatte ich was anderes vor, als die Kamera aufzubauen.....)

Erstmal kurzerhand den ganzen Strom abgeschaltet - einfach ausgeschaltet, nix mit Runterfahren oder so - und schnell mal den Schlauch aus dem Rechner gehalten.

Dann sehe ich die Bescherung: der Schlauch von der Grafikkarte zur SB ist abgerutscht.
Und das, obwohl der Rechner nicht groß am Ackern war (Pumpe dürfte mit Minimalleistung = 43% gelaufen sein) und ich auch nicht dran war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vermute mal, dass der enge Bogen den Schlauch einseitig belastet hat und der dadurch von der Tülle abgerutscht ist.

Na ja: erstmal alles so gut es ging aufgewischt - das Zeug kriege ich aber von der Tapete nicht mehr ab......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis dahin ist's ja nur ein knapper Meter......

Na-ja: bis auf die Schweinerei ist nix weiter passiert: ich arbeite schon wieder mit dem Rechner.

Der Nächste, der mir erzählt, dass die 10mm-Perfect-Seal-Tüllen mit dem Tygon 9,5*15,9er-Schlauch sicher sind, bekommt ein gratis Fermodding der besonderen Art - und 'ne Woche Durchfall!

Ich werd' mir jedenfalls überlegen, ob ich nicht auf Schraubanschlüsse umsteige - die dürften zwar mehr Arbeit machen, aber auch besser halten.

Leider gibt es die - von mir Favorisierten - Bitspower-Anschlüsse nur bis 13/10.

Also werde ich wohl bei der nächsten Neuverschlauchung in zwei Wochen wieder auf 13/10er Schlauch umsteigen müssen.

Ist nur die Frage, ob ich dann schwarzen oder klaren Tygon nehmen soll.

Oder ich nehme - soll einen guten Biegeraduis haben - klaren Primochill.
Ich denke mal, klarer kommt besser.
Sonst wird's zu dunkel im Rechner - der ist durch das doch recht kleine Gehäuse schon eng und dunkel genug.

Oder ich nehme roten Schlauch - ist nur die Frage: welcher kommt besser:

roter Masterkleer
roter Koolance
roter Primochill
roter PVC

Der Primochill hat laut AT einen Biegeradius von etwa 6cm (Mitte-Mitte) - das sollte gehen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kerl, du tust mir richtig leid, das ist ja extrem Schei*** gelaufen.  
Gott sei dank hat die Hardware überlebt. Hätte nie gedacht, das die sich lösen können.
Mann lernt nie aus, also doch lieber Schraubtüllen nehmen, da sollte so was nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

hast Recht - ist noch mal gut gegangen.
Das Meiste ist auf den Kühler der Graka und - Seitenwand war offen - auf den Schreibtisch oder an die Wand gegangen.
Auf der Wand gibbet unangenehme Flecken - bei gelbem Wasser würden die ja was nahelegen, aber bei rot wohl weniger .... - und vom Schreibtisch lässt sich das Zeuch leicht entfernen.
Schwieriger war es schon im Rechner: ne ganz schöne Frikkelei, das halbwegs wieder abgewischt zu kriegen.
Scheint aber geklappt zu haben....

PCGH hat mal Wasser in den Rechner gekippt - war allerdings nur InnoPortect-Gemisch und keine Farbe drin.
 Teil 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzkRIPOZmrc
 Teil 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFSeSRpnd4&feature=related


Ich hab' Glück gehabt: keine empfindlichen Bauteile getroffen - und wohl schnell genug ausgemacht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Au weia. Hoffentlich ist keine Hardware draufgegangen dabei. Schraubverschlüsse scheinen echt sicherer zu sein, aber vielleicht war es in diesem Fall einfach eine unglückliche Verkettung von Umständen: Hohe Belastung durch den engen Biegeradius, Vibrationen von der Pumpe...

Was den Schlauch angeht, steh ich selber auf selbigem  Aber bei farbigem kannst du dir das Rumsauen mit farbigen Wasserzusätzen sparen...


----------



## affli (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

heftig.. wollt doch eigentlich heut morgen noch schreiben wie gut mir das soweit alles gefällt und dann so was. echt ********. 

genau, aber genau das ist mir vor ca einem 1 jahr auch passiert. 
deshalb arbeite ich nur noch mit schraubverschlüsse. 

leider das selbe problem wie du, war deshalb gezwungen auf 13/10er zu verwenden!

da können noch 100erte glück haben, ich hatte es auch nicht. 

viel spass mit der sauerei und ich drück die daumen das alles noch funktioniert!


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Boa da hattest du nen guten Schutzengel! Gut das nix schlimmeres passiert ist!


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tja, man kann nicht immer nur Pech haben....

Ich denke, ich werde wieder die schwarzen 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse nehmen - mit rotem Schlauch sollte das gut kommen.
Dann kann ich mir auch die Schweinerei mit dem Farbstoff sparen.

Mal sehen - an sich gefällt mir das rote Wasser so langsam.....

Evtl. also doch klare Schläuche und Farbstoff.

Ich hab' hier noch 'ne volle Spritze Primochill Ice-Dye-Bomb in blau liegen - das passt aber gar nicht ins geplante Farbkonzept.
Tauscht jemand gegen rot?


hab' da im Forum ein Bild gefunden - demnach könnte die Farbe hinkommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder kann mir jemand schöne, tief-/dunkelrote Schläuche empfehlen?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mein Beileid! Ist mir auch schon passiert. Wollte nur ein Sleevekabel richtig hinrücken und dann ist der Tygon-Schlauch von der Grafikkarte abgerutscht. Konnte noch schnell das Netzteil ausschalten und den Schlauch provisorisch draufstecken. Seit dem hat mein Teppich einen leichten Orangestich! 
Aber schön zu hören, dass es keinen Hardwareschaden gegeben hat!


----------



## reisball (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nochmal Glück gehabt! Aber das zeigt nur wieder, dass Schraubtüllen die bessere Wahl sind.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich habe auch Schraubtüllen! Da der Tygon-Schlauch aber sehr weich ist, muss man auch aufpassen!


----------



## godtake (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da hast Du wirklich mal nochmal Glück gehabt...ich sag nur 5870 .
Zur Schlauchwahlqual (und ja, ich wiederhol mich ^^): Danger Den...die sitzen definitiv so fest dass man sie abschneiden muss. Ich denke da kann auch nix mehr wegrutschen.

Grüße, Godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hi!

Danger-Den-Perfect-Seal hatte ich ja - angeblich halten die.
Das hat den Tüllen nur keiner gesagt.....
Danger-Den-Schlauch?
Fein - aber wo kriege ich den her?
Bei A-C ist der Danger-Den-Schlauch nicht mehr gelistet, bei AT auch nicht.

Kennt jemand 'ne Bezugsquelle?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hirschi-94 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Man man man du tust mir echt leid...

Wenigsten ist die HW noch ganz...

Ich kann mich aber überhaupt nicht über meine Tüllen beschweren...Masterkleer Schlauch+Ps Tüllen=fast nicht mehr auseinander zubringen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Masterkleer hatte ich auch: war mir zu weich.
Siehe hier.

Ich werde mal die Danger-Den/TFC-Schläuche testen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Huargh? Jetzt versteh ichs au nimmer...

Aber vielleicht hat ich da alles in allem nen Dreher drin. Kann es sein dass die DangerDen früher auch schon TFC oder andersrum waren oder alles anders?

Auf jeden Fall: Ich hatte meine bis jetzt vom A-C-Shop - da waren sie als TFC- DangerDen ausgeschrieben (oder so ähnlich). Hab jetzt auch noch extra auf den Schlauch geguggt, auch der ist mit "DD-TFC" bedruckt.

Wie auch immerrum das ganze sich verhält, kann ich den DangerDenTFC / TFCDangerDen / TFC empfehlen, zur Auswahl wären dann:

TFC - 13/10 - Red
TFC - 13/10 - ClearUV
TFC - 13/10 - PureClear

oder meine Empfehlung für dein Projekt:

TFC - 16/10 Pure - Clear

Aber! Beim 16/10 würd ich erst Jochen anfragen, denn der war schon nicht lieferbar als ich vor inzwischen 6 Wochen bestellt hatte.

Genau...wie ist das mit DD / TFC? Ich kapiers ned...gott, wie peinlich, godi muss sich eine Wissenslücke eingestehen,....ich geh in Keller weinen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hhhm - wie sieht es da mit den Biegeradien aus?
An sich bräuchte ich etwa 6cm Mitte-Mitte - oder ich muss einige Anschlüsse (CPU-Spawa, Spawa - NB bzw. CPU-NB) mit Winkelstücken machen.
Oder ich mache eine andere Variante mit 'Verteilern' unterm Deckel - Platz ist da genug.

Ich seh' mich schon zwei Sorten Schlauch bestellen und etliche Versuche (und Bilder) machen.....

Ich hab' zwar noch Schlauch - PCV 13/10er 'klar' (hat 'nen ziemlichen blauen Stich, das Zeug), aber den lassen wir mal lieber......

An sich hatte ich - wegen der engen Biegeradien - an den Primochill 16/10er (oder in http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...rimoFlex-Pro-16-10--3-8-ID--UV-aktiv-Red.html) gedacht.

Soll so etwa 5-6cm Biegeradius haben.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm...hier ein Review das mich noch mehr verwirrt - aber zumindest viel Auskunft über die Biegeradien gibt:

Dexgo
Dexgo 2

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass der 16/10er DD/Feser den ich hier hab (verkauft wurde der unte Feser) in Hinsicht Biegeradius super ist.

Fotos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das auf dem Bild ist meiner Meinung nach das vertretbare Maximum - danach knickt der Schlauch zwar nicht, "wölbt" sich aber auf - wahrscheinlich verschlechtert sich das ganze auch etwas, wenn der Schlauch durch das warme Kühlmittel weicher wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ja, der Test ist mir auch schon aufgefallen - ich glaub' ein Link von AT hatte mich hin gebracht.

Ich denke mal, der Feser oder der Primochill werden es - beide bieten rund 6cm Biegeradius.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schwein gehabt würde ich sagen...

Dies Schweinerei kenne ich auch....wer nicht der ne Wakü hat....

Ich habe allerdings auch schon den Schlauch aus Schraubtüllen gezogen....

Eventuell darauf achten, das der Schlauch etwas schmaler ist, wie die Tüllen...oder mit Schellen fest machen....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Mai 2010)

*Kleines Zwischenbeschäftigung*

Hi!

Vor einigen Tagen kam ein Kumpel von 'nem Nachbarn vorbei und fragte: 
'Kannst Du mal auf meinem PC XP installieren?"

hab' ich natürlich 'ja' gesagt - hätte ich es bloß gelassen....

Ganz so schlimm wie bei unserem schwer vermissten dLs war's nicht, aber mir hat's gelangt.

Wisst Ihr Raucher eigentlich, was Ihr uns Nichtrauchern manchmal zumutet?

Na, am Nachmittag stand die Kiste dann bei mir in der Werkstattecke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Moment voller Erinnerungen - 'das waren noch Zeiten - als 335*M*hz noch _Schnell_ waren' - habe ich ihn dann mal aufgemacht.

Inzwischen stank die Bude auch schon nach kaltem Rauch.
Anmerkung: ich schlafe auch in dem Raum - notgedrungen: ich hab' nur 'ne Zweizimmerwohnung......

Auskunft vom Kumpel: "ja, ich bin mit dem Staubsauger durch das Ding die Tage schon mal durch"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte ja stimmen - auf den ersten Blick.

Auf den Zweiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf den dritten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb's ja zu: ich habe schon viel schlimmeres gesehen.

Wie beispielsweise eine tote Katze im Unterflur-Schaltkasten meiner S-Bahn.

Ich habe dann doch den Staubsauger geholt - den großen mit 1800W.
Ich habe es leider versäumt, von dem CPU-Kühler - ein Ringkühler von 'nem PII - Fotos zu machen.
Ich versichere Euch: der der Lüfter hat sich nur noch durch den Dreck _gefräst_!

Hat mich dann fünf Stunden gekostet, die Kiste so weit zu bekommen, dass man unter dem Dreck noch Computer gesehen hat.
Als ich dann mal einschaltete, dachte ich, hier startet ein Düsenjäger - so 'ne richtig alte und laute F4 Phantom.
Grund: der Hecklüfter (80mm) war mit _angezwirbeln_ Drähten statt auf 5V auf 12V angeschlossen...

Den Rest erspare ich Euch, nur so viel: gerade, als ich hier am Fluchen war, kam unten ein LKW vorbei, der wo mit 'ner Glocke geläutet hat.
Für die, die es nicht kennen: auf dem Lande kündigt sich so nicht (nur) der Eiswagen, sondern der Schrottler an.

Wisst Ihr, was mich das Überwindung gekostet hat, das Ding nicht beim Schrottler auf den LKW zu schmeißen?

Er geht mit 2,3MB in's Internet - mehr gibt das MB nicht her - hat 256MB Ram und erreicht beim PerformanceTest 6 (PT 7 startet gar nicht erst) 37 Punkte.
Mein Office-PC (E8500) liegt bei 8-900, mein Spiel-PC bei rund 1300.....

Ich war froh, als das Ding wieder durch die Tür war.

In dem Zusammenhang: in einigen Monaten steht dort 'ne Neuanschaffung an - auf meine dringende Empfehlung und nach 'ner kurzen Vorführung meines Office-PC's.
Wenn jemand war brauchbares - vorzugsweise auf AM2+ oder AM3-Basis - abzugeben hat, bitte Melden.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Es ist schon seltsam, mit was viele Leute sich zufrieden geben, weil sie nicht wissen, wie es sein könnte.
Ich hatte auch solche Freunde, die ich mittlerweile von neuer HW überzeugen konnte. Die Alten 
Kisten von denen finden dann bei mir ihre letzte Ruhe als Ersatzteilspender für Bleche und Kabel. 
Ich bin selber Raucher, aber so was kenne ich von mir nicht, selbst der Werkstattrechner ist noch 
sauberer, den blase ich regelmäßig mit Druckluft aus. Ein Wunder, das das NT noch nicht 
abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Chillex (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da kann ich dir auch ein Lied singen. 
Hab meinem Dad die Tage nen neuen PC gebastelt.
Der alte hatte ne schöne AGP Graka, nen P4 mit ~2GHz. 512MB DDR1 Ram.
Damals Hightech...


----------



## Timmynator (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tot Hänfle ohne Filter. Wir modden ihren PC ganz nebenbei...


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist ja mal übelst viel Dreck! Wie kann sich nur so viel Dreck in einem PC ansammeln ?


----------



## nobbi77 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Stell ihn zwischen Katzenklo und Kratzbaum und sperre 5 Katzen in den Raum: 2 Kater und 3 rollige Katzen....Ich geb dir ne Woche


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich hoffe du haste keine Katzen ^^ die würden mir sonst sehr leid tuen, was du so auf ideen kommst


----------



## ich656 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ist in den Lüfter ne Katze gekommen?^^

sieht fast so aus^^


----------



## 00p4tti7 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nene die Katze hat ihre Beute in dem Lüfter zubereitet (zerkleinert )


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Werkstattrechner bei mir in der Firma sehen auch so aus.....

Nach 6 Monaten....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> nene die Katze hat ihre Beute in dem Lüfter zubereitet (zerkleinert )


wie man so was dann auf der GPU kocht, siehst Du hier.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2Z-QQlD888

Was sich als Wärmeleitpaste verwenden lässt, kannst Du hier sehen.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaaRPjzK3OY

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Beim Zerkleinern musste ich eher an dieses PCGH Vid denken:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN4e_2r8fo4


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 Der Daniel ist absolut NobLorRos-tauglich.  

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

die arme Putzfrau......

Das geräusch dieses Lüfters erinnert mich aber an den Recher, den ich neulich hier hatte......


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Mai 2010)

*Fortschritte - oder doch nicht?*

Hi!

so, braucht keiner glauben, dass sich hier nix tut - auch, wenn die Kasse mir einige Beschränkungen auferlegt.

Ich habe heute ein Paket bekommen.

Warum der Paketbote das Paket beim Nachbarn abgegeben hat, statt bei mir zu klingeln, haben weder der Nachbar, noch ich verstanden.​Das isses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was da wohl drin sein mag?

Schutzpolster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darunter: ein bunter Karton.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da drin: ein nicht bunter Karton.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich: die Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig Zubehör ist auch bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte habe ich für 121€ einschließlich Versand bei hoh.de bekommen.

Wie geht es weiter?
Habe ich die Karte eingebaut?
Passt sie in den Rechner?
Kommt ein Wasserkühler drauf?

Fortsetzung folgt.......

Eine neue Grafikkarte!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 Super, freue mich, das du die neue Karte endlich hast, dann viel Spaß mit dem schönen Spielzeug.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*doch kein Fortschritt - eher ein Schritt fort*

Hi!

Leider wird's mit der 5770 nix.

Bestellt hatte ich diese:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Pcgameshardware.de)
Der Kühler ist im Rev.1-Design.
Bisher gibt es Kühler nur für die 5570er im Design der Ref. 1 und Ref. 2.

Auf diesem Bild kann man sehen, dass die Ref.1 und die Ref. 2 das gleiche  PCB haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Coolingconfigurator.com)
 Die Spannungswandler sitzen beim Ref1&2-Design gegenüber der  Slotblende:
Bei den beiden unterscheidet sich nur der Kühler (Batmobildesign bzw.  Orbdesign) - das PCB an sich ist gleich.
Dementsprechend ist ja auch der Fullcoverkühler gebaut, da die Spawas mit gekühlt werden.

Bekommen habe ich jedoch Ref. _*3*_ - da passt der Kühler gar nicht.
Denn: beim Rev3-Design sitzen die Spawas zwischen GPU und Slotblende, also auf der anderen Seite der GPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Coolingconfigurator.com)

Und damit passt der Kühler nicht.

Nun könnte ich die Karte einbauen und warten, bis ein passender Wasserkühler heraus kommt.
Wird sicher kommen, da dieses Ref3-Design recht verbreitet ist - viele neueren 5770er kommen in dem Design.

_Aber: _mit dem Luftkühler passt die Karte _nicht_ in den Rechner, weil der Luftkühler an den (Wasser-)Anschluss an der Southbridge stößt........

Ich habe die Karte mal probehalber in meinen Office-PC eingebaut - sie läuft einwandfrei.
Im Office-PC bleibt sie aber nicht, da der in wenigen Wochen verkauft wird.
Wenn also jemand auf die Schnelle eine 5770 braucht.....

Nun habe ich mir bei Atelco eine Club3D-5770 bestellt, die im Ref.1-Design sein sollte; außerdem fahre ich Samstag mal zu KM-Elektronik - in den beiden Fillialen von KM hier in der Nähe liegen noch genug 'ältere' 5770 - da werde ich den Wasserkühler mitnehmen und gleich mal sehen, ob der passt.

Wenn das klappt, baue ich am Sonntag den EK-Kühler auf die Karte und die dann in den Rechner ein.

Zum Ende kommender Woche wird der Rechner dann zerlegt, damit ich ihn neu verschlauchen kann - da steht ja noch 'ne kleine Bestellung beim A-C-Shop aus.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: die Karte steht jetzt zum Verkauf


----------



## h_tobi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist ja echt ärgerlich, warum schickst du die Karte nicht zurück? Hast doch eigentlich  Rückgaberecht oder hast du sie schon kpl. demontiert gehabt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

neee - die Demontage hab' ich gar nicht erst versucht.
Die Karte war ein ein echtes Schnäppchen - da möchte ich den PCGH'lern die Chance geben, dran teil zu haben.
Die Verkaufe ich natürlich zum O-Preis.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kär, das ist ja mal ärgerlich mit den unterschiedlichen Revisionen der Karte. Gerade wo du doch explizit ein kompatibles Design bestellt hattest...

Bin aber schon gespannt auf den Umbau, Bilder + Doku deluxe!

Ein wenig abschweifend, aber: Atelco hatte mal was? Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die meistens halb-leere Regale mit genau den Sachen, die niemand haben will. Vom Kundenservice mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Du wirst lachen: ich mit dem Service bei Atelco sehr zufrieden.

Hab' da jetzt mal diese Karte in die Filliale D-Dorf bestellt.

Gemäß dem angegebenen Produktcode (CGAX-57724I) ist es diese Karte.

Demnach ist es Ref.1.

Der Vorteil bei Atelco:

der Anruf bei Atelco kostet mich nicht: 0800-Rufnummern sind kostenlos
der Versand in die Filliale kostet mich auch nichts
wenn ich die Karte nicht haben will, kostet mich auch nichts.
Atelco macht weder bei Rückgabe, noch bei Reparatur/Austausch Probleme


Ich hatte mal meinen Rechner umgebaut.
Als sich fertig war: kein Bild.
Ich mit der Graka zu Atelco, die sollten die mal in ihren Bastel-/Testrechner stecken, damit ich sehe, ob die Karte Platt ist oder nicht - sie war hin.

Der Verkäufer guckt auf die Karte: "Oh, die ist ja noch keine zwei Jahre alt - die schicken wir mal zu MSI ein."

Zwei Wochen später hatte ich 'ne neue Karte - die alte war von Conrad.....

Zu Conrad-Elektronik hab' ich auch 'ne schöne Geschichte: ich bin in Berlin mit 'nem Kumpel dabei, seinen Rechner aufzurüsten.
Dabei stellen wir fest, dass das Mainboard hin ist.
Wir fahren zu Conrad, tauschen das Ding um - Eine Fehlerbeschreibung war dabei; auch haben wir dem Verkäufer gesagt, dass das Teil kaputt ist.
4 Minuten später stehen Mikki und ich vor dem Regal, um uns ein Ersatzboard zu nehmen, da kommt der Verkäufer, der das defekte Bord von uns bekommen hat, und stellt eben dieses defekte Board wieder ins Regal!
Kann ja der nächste Kunde sich drüber freuen.

Was meinst Du, wie Mikki und ich uns angesehen haben!

Das neue Board haben wir dann nicht mehr bei Conrad gekauft.....​
Zurück zur Karte: ich habe gesehen, dass bei KM-Elektronik in Krefeld moch diese Karte liegt.

Die sollte im Ref.2-Design sein.

In Düsseldorf liegt außer der Sapphire noch diese - auch die sollte ich Ref.2-Design sein.
Ich denke, wenn mein Lohn da ist - sollte Samstag auf dem Konto sein - fahre ich mal nach Krefeld und sehe mir das an.

Die Ref.3-Karten lassen sich ja an Hand der Postion der Spannungswandler gut von den Ref.1&2-Karten unterscheiden.

Wenn alles klappt.....

Grüße

Jochen

Grüße


Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Story mit Conrad 

Ich willl ja jetzt nicht kleinlich sein , aber Ref. schreibt Rev. wie Revision oder???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - haste an sich Recht.
Und wer Recht hat, gibt einen Aus!

kekse!


----------



## Timmynator (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hm, vielleicht variiert je nach Filiale. Aber nachdem mich mal einer von deren "Spezialisten" dafür runtergeputzt hat, dass ich eine tags zuvor dort erstandene, OVP 5400 rpm Festplatte umtauschen wollte, weil im Katalog ein Angebot für eine 7200 rpm Platte zum selben Preis war, ist der Laden für mich gestorben. 
Aber vllt liegt das einfach an meiner antiquierten Einstellung, dass Kundenservice der Zufriedenheit der Kunden und der Wahrung selbiger dienen soll. Wissen wir nicht alle, dass Kunden nur nerven und einen von der Arbeit abhalten, gerade im Einzelhandel?


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tja, wie war das: "Vorsicht: Kunde droht mit Auftrag!"
(Scherz über die deutsche Bundesbahn)
Ich lege aber auch sehr viel Wert auf Kundenservice - und bin deswegen bei atelco.

Wenn ich bei Conrad hingehe und zwei Schrauben brauche, um eine Grafikkarte festzuschrauben, drückt der Verkäufer mir 'ne Viererpackung für 10€ in die Hand.
Der bei Atelco drückt mir 'ne Tüte in die Hand und sagt "da hinten steht die Kiste, bedien' Dich!".
(beides selbst erlebt)

Und gerade wegen dem Service bin ich da - vielleicht hast Du einfach nur mal Pech gehabt.
Aber: da gibt's auch große Unterscheide, denke ich.
Ich kenne vier atelco-Filialen: Berlin, D-Dorf, Duisburg und Mönchengladbach.
Nach MG fahre ich nicht wieder......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Der-Dom (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mit Atelco hier in Raisdorf bin ich auch zufrieden. Nie Probleme mit Umtausch, Service etc. gehabt. Wenn man z.B. einen TFT kauft, dann wird er dort auf Wunsch kostenlos vor deinen Augen auf Pixelfehler geprüft, was bei anderen gleich 20€ Aufschlag kostet. Zudem ist der Laden hier in der Nähe und man hat somit immer einen Ansprechpartner


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Schöne Story mit Conrad
> 
> Ich willl ja jetzt nicht kleinlich sein , aber Ref. schreibt Rev. wie Revision oder???



Das kommt drauf an, was gemeint ist: Ref. = Referenz(Design) oder Rev. = Revision.

Aber danke für den Keks - ist doch mal was feines.
Der Bahnarzt ist davon nicht so begeistert.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Schienenbruch

Warst du schonmal bei K&M in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*Es tut sich wieder was.*

Hi!

ich habe ja schon von dem Pech mit der 5770 berichtet.

nachdem ich nun gestern sowohl in Krefeld als auch in D-Dorf bei KM-Elektronik gewesen bin, war sowohl das als auch der Besuch bei Atelco in D-Dorf umsonst: nirgendwo das ATI-Referenzdesign.

Immerhin: ich habe mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten mitgebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Farbpatronen waren dringend nötig und ein wenig mehr Speicherplatz (1TB Samsung für 69€) brauche ich sowieso.

Heute war ich nochmal unterwegs und unter anderem (notgedrungen) bei Conrad.
Etwas Werkzeug - vor allem Maulschlüssel für M3 & M4-Muttern - und einige Tausend Kabelbinder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich im HWL-Forum eine 5770 'geschossen'.
120€ und eine Karte im ATI-Referenzdesign.

Außerdem kam ja gestern früh der Postbote und brachte mir vom A-C-Shop den EK-Kühler für die 5770.
Das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über die 'Verheiratung' der beiden berichte ich später.
Außerdem habe ich neulich festgestellt, dass mein Netzteil 'spinnt'.
Nur 10,56V auf der 12V-Schiene sind nicht so toll.
Komischerweise ist die Spannung immer gleich: im Bios, auf dem Desktop oder im Volllastbetrieb - immer 10,56V!

Daher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na-Ja: sagt nicht viel aus, oder?
Ihr wollt doch immer überall rein sehen!

Gut, Deckel wieder zu, Folie wieder drum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf ich jetzt wieder aufmachen?

Deckel wieder auf: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der zweite Deckel auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabel sind auch bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel sind - soweit erkennbar - identisch mit denen, die bei dem  bereits eingebauten Netzteil bei waren.
Das erleichtert die Sache für mich: ich brauche nur das Netzteil  austauschen und nicht alle Kabel neu verlegen.

Andererseits steht ja kommende Woche eh' eine Neuverschlauchung an, da  sind die paar Kabel auch kein Problem mehr.

Das Kernstück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlussseite: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Nachteil hier: die Kabel für die Lüftersteuerung - die dünnen, schwarz-weißen Kabel - sind hier fest dran und nicht mehr abnehmbar.

Wie dem auch sei, das Netzteil hat noch ein wenig Zeit.

Erstmal steht die Grafikkarte an.
Also:


Kühler auf der 5770 wechseln
die 4870 ausbauen
das Mainboard umstecken - bei dem Board muss ich noch 8 Stück 3-polige Jumper umsetzen, damit das Board auf CF umschaltet.
die 4870 in den unteren Slot setzen
die 5770 in den oberen Slot einbauen
Verschlauchung anpassen: SLI-Brücke einsetzen
Testen!
Und immer wieder: Bilders machen.....
Hab' also heute noch was vor....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Juhuuu es geht los ^^ freu mich schon xD


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Sachen hast du da gekauft, das NT sieht sehr gut aus, ist ja mit meinem 580W optisch und von den Anschlüssen her identisch.
Dann erst mal viel Spaß beim Basteln, ich hoffe, das alles gut geht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen hast du da gekauft, das NT sieht sehr gut aus, ist ja mit meinem 580W optisch und von den Anschlüssen her identisch.
> Dann erst mal viel Spaß beim Basteln, ich hoffe, das alles gut geht.




Das wäre schlecht, wenn alles gut geht....

Falls was daneben geht, kann man das zur Not mit Roter Kühlflüssigkeit kaschieren.......*schnellwegrenn*


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

:lol Genial!
Viel Spaß beim Basteln der EK Kühler sieht ser nice aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*5770 eingebaut und ein erster Test*

Hi!

so, ein kleines Update - Bilder folgen morgen.
Ich habe die 5770 umgebaut und auch eingebaut.
*Problem 1:* durch die Schlauchverlegung ist es schwierig, die Grafikkarte aus- und einzubauen.
*Problem 2:* ich habe versäumt, die Treiber der 4870 zu deinstallieren.
Als ich den Rechner wieder einschaltete, kam zwar das Windows-Startbild (Dieser Windows-7-Würfel) und dann auch die Desktop-Töne.
Nur: der Desktop kam nicht, der Startwürfel blieb stehen.
Ich musste dann über den abgesicherten Modus auf den Desktop und habe da dann das CCC und die ATI-Software deinstalliert.

Danach habe ich dann neu installiert und dann ging's.
Nur: durch den abgesicherten Modus hatte sich der USB-Treiber der Aquasuite zerlegt: wenn die startete, kam immer so ein blöder Windows-Fehler und dann die Meldung "Aquasuite funktioniert nicht mehr"
auch Deinstallation und Neuinstallation halfen nicht.
Am Ende kam ich drauf, den Ordner 'Aqua Computer" im Programm-Verzeichnis mal von Hand zu löschen.
Nach nochmaliger Neuinstallation ging's es dann.

Inzwischen habe ich auch 3DMark06 und 3DMark Vantage durchlaufen lassen.

Hier die Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich ein wenig wundert, ist, dass die CPU ein wenig schlechter als im Februar - das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass damals das System frisch installiert war.

So, ich baue jetzt mal die 4870 wieder ein und stelle das System mal probehalber auf Crossfire um - mal sehen, was dann heraus kommt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sollten die Werte mit der 5770 nicht mindestens mit der 4870 gleichauf liegen?

Bin mal gespannt auf weitere Ergebnisse (und Bilder!  )


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ein bisschen OC und es passt alles...

Ich freue mich auf Bilder!


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ui, 
Bilder vom einbau kommen bestimmt bald


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

keine Sorge: Bilder hab' ich gemacht - will bloß im Moment nicht die MD-Karte aus der Kamera und in den Kartenleser fummeln: am Kartenleser sind schon ein paar Beinchen krumm.....
Und auch keine Sorge: OC ist auch noch geplant - aber nur mit der 5770.

Eingebaut ist die 4870 wieder.
Der SLI-Verbinder hat natürlich nicht gepasst: die Anschlüsse sind nicht übereinander, da ich ja - notgedrungen - unterschiedliche Grafikkartenkühler drauf habe.

Erkannt werden auch beide Karten: sie sind im Gerätemanager korrekt angezeigt.
Aber: im CCC ist die 5770 als 'Primary Adapter' und die 48700 als 'Disable Adpater' angezeigt.

Hier die Anzeige für die 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier für die 4870:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mein erstes Crossfire, das ich einrichte.
An sich sollte das gehen.
Mal sehen....

Mir fällt gerade ein: ich hab' ja noch die zweite - luftgekühlte - 5770 hier liegen.
Die baue ich nachher mal anstelle der 4870 ein.

€dit: 
Ich hätte mir die Arbeit mit der 4870 sparen können.

Bin gerade über diese ATI-Liste gestolpert - ich hatte nur die ältere, auf der die 5000er Reihe noch nicht drauf ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: ATI) Unten das Bild nochmal in groß.

Nach der Liste geht's also nicht.
geht ja noch nicht mal 'ne 5770 mit 'ner 5830......

Gut: Rechner aus, die 4870 wieder raus und die luftgekühlte 5770 mal 'rein.

Ich denke mal, innner Stunde bin ich durch.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wirst du ein Crossfire System behalten oder kommt die 4870 wie vorab inen marktplace ?


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mal wieder sehr informativ deine Berichte, ich hoffe, das du jetzt alles sauber zum Laufen 
bekommst. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Die 4870 kommt nicht in den MP - sie ist schon drin!

Ein CF-System möchte ich in dem Rechner nicht behalten.


der Rechner wird in absehbarer Zeit nur noch für Office- und Videoumwandlung dienen - da wäre eine zweite 5770 überflüssig
Das Board gibt mir bei CF nur 2*8 PCI-E-Lanes - da bringt's nicht so viel.
Ich habe keinen Bedarf nach der hohen Grafikleistung: Spiele oder andere Anwendungen, die danach verlangen, habe ich (derzeit) nicht.
Und auch mein 24"-Monitor springt mir bei 2550*1600 wahrscheinlich aus dem Fenster.
 Inzwischen hab' ich die zweite 5770 schon eingebaut und lasse gleich mal einige Test's laufen:

Windows 7 eigene Bewertung
3D-Mark 06
3D Mark Vantage
PerformanceTest 7
Beides jeweils ohne und mit Crossfire.

Dauert ein paar Minuten....

Nachdem ich den Rechner eben wieder eingeschaltet habe, kam auch gleich die Anfrage vom CCC, ob ich CF aktivieren will.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das CF laufen wird.

Aber: im Moment habe ich einige Grafikfehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen: ich hab' auch 'ne Fehlermeldung von Rivatuner bekommen, dass könnte die Ursache sein.
€dit: Ist's auch: nach dem ich den Rivatuner abgeschaltet habe, läuft's ohne Grafikfehler.

€dit:
So, jetzt habe ich die Benchmarks mal laufen lassen.

Fazit: CF ist soooo nicht lohnend.
Mal die Ergebnisse:
Wie man sieht: beim 3DMark 06 sind die Auswirkungen eher gering, während der Grafik-Score im Crossfire-Modus beim Vantage schon erheblich höher ist.

Jedoch stellt der Chipsatz vom Mainboard keine 2*16 PCI-E-Lanes für die beiden Grafikkarten zur Verfügung, sondern nur 1*16 oder 2*8.

Ich denke mal, das wird doch erhebliche Auswirkungen haben und die Ursache sein, dass - außer im Vantage - keine großartigen Steigerungen zu verzeichnen sind.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, dass die CPU zumindest im CF-Modus limitiert - jedoch habe ich auf dem Display der G19 keine Leistungen über 75% CPU-Last gesehen.
Der Wert der Windows-7 eigenen Leistungsbewertung hat sich ein wenig gebessert: statt 6,9 ist er nun mit 7,3 gewertet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlechtester Wert war bisher die mit der Grafik verbundenen Punkte; ich vermute mal, dass Windows 7 hier die DirectX11-Fähigkeit anrechnet.
Dass die Windows7-Bewertung nicht viel aussagt, ist auch daran zu erkennen, dass es egal ist, ob ich eine 5770 aktiv habe oder beide im CF betreibe: die Werte ändern sich nicht!
Die obige Bewertung erfolgte mit abgeschalteter zweiter Grafikkarte.
Die nachfolgende Bewertung erfolgte mit aktivierter zweiter 5770 und CF:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: kein Unterschied!
Beim Passmark-Performance-Test ist die Gesamtzahl gleich - egal, ob mit CF oder ohne, es sind ~1720 Punkte.

Ich nehme nachher die zweite 5770 wieder 'raus und messe noch mal.

Ich probiere noch 'morgen' mal HAWX und die NFS-Demo.

Aber: der Umstieg auf DX11 hat sich definitiv gelohnt: die Bildqualität ist spürbar besser.

Außerdem habe ich eben nochmal auf meisterkühler.de meine benötigte Netzteilleistung ausgerechnet.
Was erstaunt: mein Netzteil macht alles ohne Probleme mit.
Die - weiter oben erwähnten - 10,56V auf der 12V-Leitung bleiben stabil, obwohl ich mit 477W über den Nennleistung des Netzteils liege.
Ich mach' gleich mal einen Test mit Furmark und Prime.

Da ich mir die Option auf CF (2*6870) offen halten will, wird wohl mein gestern gekauftes 680W-Netzteil zu schwach sein: ich bringe es kommende Woche zurück und hole mir lieber ein 750W-Netzteil.

So, ich mache mal Furmark und Prime an und sehe, was sich so tut - auch in Bezug auf die Temperaturen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Mai 2010)

*Vergleichswerte zwischen Corssfire mit 2*5770 und 1*5770*

Hi!

Der besseren Übersichtlichkeit und damit der Post nicht zu groß wird, habe ich die soeben ermittelten Werte in einem neuen Post aufgestellt.

In jedem Test habe ich einmal die zweite 5770 - und damit auch Crossfire - deaktiviert - im ersten Bild hab' ich das mal im roten Kreis markiert.

Zunächst mal *Performance-Test*:

Ohne Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann erkennen, dass die Werte im 2D-Test gleich bleiben, während sie im 3D-Test bei aktivem Crossfire sogar ein wenig geringer sind, als ohne Crossfire.
Hier die Ergebnisse von *3D-Mark 06*:
Ohne Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mit Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal ist der Unterschied schon erkennbar - vor allem der SM3-Test profitiert scheinbar vom CF-Betrieb.

Noch deutlicher wird es bei *3D-Mark Vantage*:

Ohne Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Crossfire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Steigerung im 3D-Test schon erheblich und macht gut 50% aus.

Das zeigt uns, dass es auch auf den Test ankommt und eine klare Aussage nicht immer möglich ist.

Es hängt viel von der Software - Test oder Spiel - ab.
Was in einem Test oder Spiel guten Performance-Gewinn bringt, kann im Nächsten sogar einen Performance-Verlust zur Folge haben.

Ich probiere gleich nochmal NFS-Speed und HAWX aus, verspreche mir aber davon keine großen Unterschiede - vor allem will ich mal sehen, ob sich Probleme (Mikroruckeln) ergeben.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöner Bericht, da sieht man, das der Vantage am Besten mit einem CF skaliert, da er eher Grafiklastig ausgelegt ist.
Bin gespannt, ob dir Microruckler auffallen werden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

CF lohnt sich schon....nur Dein Prozzi ist zu lahm und bremst das Sys. aus.....

Was mich wundert ist die Abweichung der CPU Score.....

Wie hast Du denn den Test gemacht ???

Immer nur eine Graka drin ??? oder zwei rein und CF ausgeschaltet ???

Mfg


----------



## rebiirth (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

2te immer deaktiviert soweit ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Richtig: ich habe einfach über das CCC den Crossfiremodus ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet und die zweite (luftgekühlte) Grafikkarte über den Gerätemanager ein- bzw. ausgeschaltet.
Ich denke mal, wenn ich die Karte über den Gerätemanager deaktivere, ist sie auch aus.

Die CPU sollte nicht limitieren: ich habe ja auf der G19 mein Display und bekomme da die CPU-Last angezeigt: bis zu 75% (auf alle vier Kerne gemittelt), mehr nicht.
So, mit NFS-Shift war's nix: die Demo speichert keine Einstellungen und zum Ändern der Auflösung (Ändern AA) müsste das neu gestartet werden....

Bei HAWX habe ich den Internen Grafik-Benchmark benutzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: bei den Durchschnitts-Fps macht's gar nix und auch bei den maximalen Fps ist es fast egal, ob 2*AA oder 8*AA, ob 1*5770 oder 2*5770 im CF.
Allerdings: HAWX läuft bei mir - unter Windows 7 - *nur als DX9-Variante*: das wird die Ursache sein.

Ein Spiel oder 'ne Spieldemo für DX10 oder gar DX11 habe ich derzeit nicht greifbar.

Aber: NFS-Shift sollte nächste Woche hier einschlagen.
Wenn die Karte dann noch da ist, mache ich den Test nochmal mit HFS.

Nächster Schritt: Furmark und Prime mal 'ne Stunde laufen lassen - mal sehen, was das Netzteil dazu sagt....

So, ich habe eben noch mal nach gesehen:
Die Taktraten verwundern mich ein wenig.

Hier mal die Taktrate der ersten 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da diese Aufnahme im Desktopbetrieb entstand, ist das soweit OK.

Die zweite 5770 schaltet sich im Dektopbetrieb ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber - nun kommt's! - wenn ich den Furmark laufen lasse, kriege ich die Zweite Karte trotzdem nicht 'hoch':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten im gelben Oval die Auslastung der CPU: zusammen ~40% der gesamten CPU-Kapazität - dass sollte ausreichen.

Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die 2*8 Lanes da bremsen.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand mit 2*16 Lanes mal 3D-Mark Vantage so wie ich laufen lassen...

Und wenn ich nun die Werte von Rossi mit meinen vergleiche:
Rossi: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er hatte da auch einen P45-Chipsatz, also nur 2*8 Lanes.

????

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Mai 2010)

*Leistungstest Wakü mit 2*5770*

Hi!

wie schon bei den anderen Konfigurationen habe ich mal den Rechner mit Furmark und Prime belastet.
Ich habe mal zur Abwechselung den MSI-Kombustor benutzt; er wirkt aber genauso wie Furmark, zeigt mir aber - oben rechts in der Ecke - die Werte beider GPUs an.

Wie man hier (ganz rechts) sehen kann, takten beide Grafikkarten voll hoch - übertaktet ist (noch) nichts - und bringen auch die volle Leistung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wassertemperaturen, Drehzahlen usw. der Wakü bewegen sich in ähnlichem Rahmen, wie bei den vorherigen Test's.

Die Lautstärke der luftgekühlten 5770 ist völlig in Ordnung - sie ist (subjektiv) halb so laut, wie mein DVD-Laufwerk, wenn letzteres voll dreht.
Was man aber auch gut sehen kann, ist der Vorteil der Wasserkühlung: die obere - wassergekühlte - Grafikkarte bleibt wesentlich kühler, als die untere, luftgekühlte.
Wie man hier sieht, takten beide Grafikkarten sofort runter, wenn ich den Kombustor beende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit ich das hier sehen kann, arbeiten beide Grafikkarten korrekt - woher die großen Unterschiede zum Rossi's Test kommen, kann ich mir nicht erklären.

Hat da einer von Euch 'ne Idee?
Liegt es evtl. an den bei Rossi angehobenen Taktraten im RAM- und CPU-Bereich?
Die CPU, die Grafikkarten (so ziemlich) und der Mainboard-Chipsatz sind ja gleich.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es an den höheren Taktraten liegt. Du hast immerhin auf einem Kern 98% Auslastung; auch wenn die CPU nicht vollausgelastet ist, lief die von Rossi schneller. Vllt liegt es daran, ansonsten sind sich die Systeme ja ähnlich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na ja....meine CPU lief ja auch auf 3,8 GHZ 

Ich hatte übersehen das Du im Spiele PC auch einen Q9550 hast.....

Und folgendes solltest Du beim Test mit der 4870 beachten....

Wenn Du BEIDE 5770 im Sys läßt, auch wenn Du eine per Software deaktivierst, läuft Dein Sys trotzdem nun mit 8 Lanes....während die einzelne 4870 mit 16 Lanes befeuert wird...

Ich glaube aber, das bei Dir anscheinend irgendwas nicht stimmt....

Meine alte 4890 gegen Deine 4870.....

Meins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde die Abweichungen schon Heftig....

*EDIT:

Mit 2 5770 im Crossfire limitiert Deine CPU auf 2,8 Ghz schon ziemlich.....fahr Deine CPU mal so auf 3,2 / 3,4 GHz hoch....da wirst Du mit Sicherheit überrascht sein....

* 
Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*ein wenig OC....*

Hi!

so, ich habe inzwischen mal meine CPU ein wenig übertaktet: auf 3535Mhz.
Hier mal das Ergebnis im 3D-Mark 06:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier im Vantage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon besser.

Aufgefallen ist mir noch etwas: wenn ich im Bios die CPU-Spannung erhöhe, kommt auch mein Netzteil ein wenig besser: 11,77V auf der 12V-Schiene.
Scheint also doch eine Einstellung vom Mainboard zu sein.

Dummerweise ist das Bios komplett in Englisch, genauso, wie das Handbuch.
Und mit Englisch hab' ich's nicht so wirklich.....

Ich meine, das vorhandene Netzteil trägt den Rechner erstmal ohne Probleme.
Daraus folgt: das neue 680W-NT geht zurück - würde zwar für den Rechner reichen, aber für das neue Projekt ist's doch zu knapp: Meisterkühler.de sagt was von 732W maximal (2*5870 und Vollausstattung wie Soundkarte usw.) - und ich denke drüber nach, besseren Speicher einzubauen, um die CPU ein wenig weiter treiben zu können.
Ich hab' in meinem Office-PC noch 3*1GB 1066er Ram drin und versuche es 'morgen' mal damit.
'Notfalls' kann ich mir ja noch einen Satz 1066er kaufen.

Na, mal sehen.

Außerdem will ich mal sehen
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, dann sieh mal zu,  

die Werte lassen sind doch schon viel besser, bin gespannt, was du aus deinem Schätzchen noch rauskitzeln wirst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten Morgen Tobi!

Na, ich will mal sehen: ich denke, im Moment limitiert der Ram ein wenig.

Was ich auch noch machen will: die Graka übertakten - dann aber nur mit einer.
Da ich die Zweite als neu verkauft habe, kann ich die ja nicht bis zum Abwinken treiben.

Steht 'morgen' auch auf dem Programm (Neben 'einkaufen' und 'Netzteil wieder weg bringen'): die zweite 5770 wieder raus, den Speicher wechseln (zwar erstmal nur 3GB 1066er, aber immerhin) und denn mal testen.


Eines sehe ich aber jetzt schon: für den Rechner lohnt sich eine zweite 5770 nicht - zumal er ja demnächst als Office-PC 'abgeschoben' wird.
Für meinen neuen Rechner werde ich aber ziemlich sicher her zwei 670er oder 6830er einsetzten, als eine 6870er.
Und: ich kann die 5770er nur empfehlen: für den Preis bieten die eine super Leistung.

jetzt bräuchte ich nur mal - leihweise - eine 5870 zum Vergleich.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Moin Meister, 

man man man, warst Du fleißig! Das ist ja ein schierer Ocean an Tests, Benches und Werten!
Ein paar Details zu deinen Ergebnissen (so weit ich als Benchmarklaie da meinen Senf dazu geben kann):
1) Unterschätze nie den Unterschied zwischen einer Neuinstallation und einer Installation von Windows auch wenn sie nur ein paar Wochen alt ist . Das kann in Bezug auf die Bench-Performance bereits massiv Punkte kosten
2) Wenn ich mir angugge, was bei Dir auf den Screenshots noch alles im Hintergrund läuft, dann solltest Du einfach alle zusätzlichen Programme abschalten (auch Sachen wie Virenprogramme kosten natürlich ein gut Ding an Leistung)
3) Bei deinen Ergebnissen hab ich vor allem und in erster Linie die CPU als limitierenden Faktor im Verdacht (erkennt man an den deutlich gestiegenen Werten mit Übertaktung ja auch bereits) - drum fängt das Crossfire ja auch erst mit Übertakteter CPU so halbwegs zu malochen an.
4) Ich als alter *räusper räusper* Perfektionist neige ja dazu bei jeder neuen Hardware auch gleich ein neues Windows mit auf den Weg zu bringen ^^

------

Ansonsten: Wahnsinn, wie viel Arbeit Du dir machst! Respekt Herr Oberschuldirektor!


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja - da hast Du natürlich recht.
Wenn ich mein Windows neu installiere, mache ich dabei auch regelmäßig Durchläufe mit PerformanceTest, um die Stabilität zu testen.
Anfangs (auf dem Dual-Core E8500: die Werte hab' ich gerade im Kopf) hat's so um die 1800 Punkte insgesamt.
Wenn die Installation fertig ist und alles läuft, sind's dann rund 25-30% weniger, derzeit so etwa 1350.

Vor allem kommen zwei Sachen dazu:

bei meinen Systemen handelt es sich - noch - nicht um Bench-, sondern eher um Alltagssysteme
Bei dem Windows auf beiden Rechnern sind schon einige (De-)Installationen - Demos, Programmversuche usw. - gelaufen.
Und bekanntermaßen hinterlässt _jede_ Deinstallation immer Reste, die das System ausbremsen.

Außerdem: die Benchprogramme haben teilweise doch erhebliche Streuungen - PerformanceTest gibt mir bsp. bei 1066er Ram und 3561Mhz CPU-Takt nur 1880 Punkte aus, bei 800er Ram und 3535Mhz aber 1888.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich mein Windows meistens zwei Mal im Jahr komplett neu installiere - ist wieder fällig!
Die Neuinstallation auf beiden Rechnern mache ich vsl. noch den Monat.

Noch betreibe ich OC ja eher nebenbei.

Im Moment will ich nur mal herausfinden, was so überhaupt geht, bzw. was das OC überhaupt bringt.
Ich habe einen Q9550 mit E0-Stepping - der sollte an sich halbwegs gehen.
Derzeit läuft er - noch ungetestet - mit 3560Mhz, manchmal auch mit 3,56Ghz.

Mal sehen, was noch geht.....

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: ich hab inzwischen 3561Mhz aus der CPU geholt - und bin überrascht!

Vergleicht mal bitte:
mit 3535Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit 3561 Mhz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterschied: im oberen Beispiel hatte ich 6GB DDR2-800er Ram drin, im unteren 3GB DDr2-1066 (aber nur mit 838Mhz getaktet).
8% weniger!

Ich vermute, dass nicht nur die CPU da limitiert, sonder evtl. auch die Menge des Speichers.

Mal sehen.....

€dit 2: ich habe nochmal den 800er Speicher eingesetzt.
Hier mal das Ergebnis von Vantage - das von 3D-Mark06 reiche ich gleich nach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das sind doch ordentliche Werte....

Ich sagte ja, die CPU limitiert und mit ein bischen OC geht das Sys ab wie eine Rakete !!!!

So sieht das doch schon besser aus...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

na, mal sehen.
Ich weiß ja nicht: Du hast 21000 3D-Marks erreicht, ich krepel bei 15000 rum - wenn überhaupt.
Das kann noch 'ne Menge Fummelarbeit werden, bis der richtig geht.
Ich hatte ja schon mal 19466 - kriege die aber im Moment nicht wieder.

Wenn er abschmiert, bekomme ich den BSOD mit 0x00000124 - das ist ein Grafiktreiberfehler, aber an sich mit 'nem NVidia-Treiber.
Und der war auf dem System nie drauf, weil da nie 'ne NVidia-Karte drin war.

Ich installiere nach der Neuverschlauchung noch mal alles neu, mal sehen, was dann geht.
Die Versuche mache ich dann aber auf eine sauberen System - bevor ich weitere Software installiere.

Muss mal sehen - die AT-Bestellung geht heute 'raus und dürfte morgen hier einschlagen: dann steht also ab morgen wieder schrauben an.

Ich reiche nachher nochmal die Bilder vom Graka-Wechsel nach.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sNook (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ahoi, ahoi

Schienenbruch: 
Super Dokumentation von dir und danke für deine PN's 

Ich wollte mal eben nur loswerden, dass es total wurscht ist ob die GraKa mit 8x oder 16x Lanes angebunden wird. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied dabei bei 2-4% laut PCGH. 

P.S:
Bring doch bitte ALLE Bilder auf die max. Pixelanzahl, sonst sprengt es den Rahmen


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Du dürftest Recht haben - aber in den Rechner kommt sowieso auf Dauer nur eine 5770 rein.
Ich mach' nachher nochmal einen Test mit einer 5770 auf 16x.

Und wenn ich NFS habe, probiere ich das mal ausgiebig aus.
Die ganze Aktion ergab sich durch Zufall - die eine ist schon da, die andere noch nicht weg - und ich wollte mal sehen, was von dieser 'Mikrorucklernummer' zu halten ist.
Ich hab' nix bemerkt; das kann aber an der limitierenden CPU liegen.

Betr. Bilders:das eine hab' ich per Link von Rossi übernommen - meine sind maximal 900 breit.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> na, mal sehen.
> Ich weiß ja nicht: Du hast 21000 3D-Marks erreicht, ich krepel bei 15000 rum - wenn überhaupt.
> ...


 

Einen Compi im OC bereich zu betreiben ist immer Fummelarbeit....

Aber wie wir schon bei den Buschtrommeln besprochen haben, ist Dein Ram momentan der Flaschenhals....

Bei mir sollte eigentlich noch kein Ende sein, denn meine sind nicht Grakas
auf OC .....

Wenn die unter Wasser sind, schaue ich auch mal, ob noch was drinn ist, oder ob die CPU dann limitiert....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Einen Compi im OC bereich zu betreiben ist immer Fummelarbeit....


die mir beim nächste Rechner durch ROG-Connect erleichtert werden sollte.



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber wie wir schon bei den Buschtrommeln besprochen haben, ist Dein Ram momentan der Flaschenhals....


Na, mal sehen: hängt am Geld, ob ich mir 1066er einsetzen kann - der Versuch mit 3GB 1066er-Dominator hat jedenfalls nur marginal was gebracht: 5Mhz, mehr nicht.
Ich versuche demnächst mal, ob ich da noch optimieren kann.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei mir sollte eigentlich noch kein Ende sein, denn meine sind nicht Grakas
> auf OC .....
> 
> Wenn die unter Wasser sind, schaue ich auch mal, ob noch was drinn ist, oder ob die CPU dann limitiert....



Bei mir ist da auch noch nix gelaufen: die beiden 5770er laufen Stock.

Im Moment bin ich am Daten schaufeln, das kann dauern.....

Ich bleib' aber dran!

Grüße

jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*Einbau der 5770*

Hi!

Ich hatte Euch ja versprochen, noch Bilder von Einbau der wassergekühlten 5770 zu zeigen.

Grundsätzlich gilt: keine Hast, jeden Schritt kontrollieren und noch mal machen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist.
Aber: insgesamt empfand ich den Kühlertausch nicht unbedingt als sooo furchtbar schwer - ich würde (und werde...) es wieder machen.

An Werkzeug wird nicht viel gebraucht: 


kleine Zange
Befestigungsmittelrotationsgerät(e), handbetrieben
Schere
Wärmeleitpaste
Stück Plastik, um letztere zu verteilen

Hier das Opfer: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EK-Kühler und Grafikkarte sehen sich das erste mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graka von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht's los: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies Schrauben müssen alle ab: 10 Stück hinten und zwei in der Slotblende.

Das Ergebnis:
Mit gaaanz wenig Gewalt lässt sich der Kühler abheben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht's noch nicht, ist irgendwo noch eine Schraube drin - auf keinem Fall mit roher Kraft!

Dieser Kühlkörper für die Speicherbausteine (u.a.) muss auch noch ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ab isser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal 'ne erste Passprobe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und: passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei sehr vorsichtig: liegt der Kühlkörper nicht 100% richtig, stößt er an Bauteile an.
Drückt man nun zu stark, können diese herausgerissen oder abgebrochen werden - was meist kaum zu beheben ist: Totalschaden!
Leider ist die Anleitung nur in Englisch - und damit hab' ich's nicht so wirklich.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun also die Wärmeleitpads zugeschnitten.
Achtung: die sind unterschiedlich dick - verwendet man hier falsche, hat das Pad später keinen Kontakt zum Kühler und das - nicht - gekühlte Bauteil brennt durch: Totalschaden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Pads auf einigen kleinen Bauteilen nicht wo wirklich präzise aufzusetzen sind, habe ich dort kurzerhand das Pad in die Aussparungen im Kühlkörper geklebt.

Bei den Pads zu beachten; unbedingt auf beiden Seiten die Schutzfolie abziehen - sonst wird das entsprechende Bauteil nicht ausreichend gekühlt....

Und drauf damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier wieder: beim Aufsetzen vorsichtig!
Anschließend kontrollieren, ob auch alle Bauteile richtig vom Kühler bedeckt sind und dieser nicht etwa irgendwo an einem Bauteil aufsitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab' den Kühler drei oder vier Mal abgenommen und neu aufgesetzt, bis ich zufrieden war.

Von den folgenden Schritten habe ich leider keine Fotos gemacht.......

Nun den Kühlkörper wieder abnehmen und die Abstandhalter auf den Kühlkörper in die Öffnungen legen.
Ein einsamer Abstandhalter - auf dem Foto der ganz rechts - wollte nicht liegen bleiben.
Den habe ich später mit einer kleine Zange dazwischen geschoben.

Nun Wärmeleitpaste auf die GPU - wie bei einer CPU: nicht zu dick, gleichmäßig auftragen.
Und dann die Karte auf den Kühler legen.
Das ist der schwerste Schritt: oft genug fallen diese dussligen Abstandshalter wieder runter.

Und dann von hinten die Schrauben einsetzen und leicht anziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht die Sache jetzt aus.

Wieder kontrollieren und - wenn alles sitzt und der Kühler nirgendwo anstößt - die Schrauben fest ziehen.
Über Kreuz und vor allem: nicht zu stark - immer drauf achten, dass sich die Karte nicht verzieht.

Vom weiteren Fortschritt berichte ich Euch im nächsten Post.


----------



## rebiirth (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schön erklärt wie es geht.
Der Kühler schaut Optik optimal aus aus was mich Stören würde ist der Kupfer boden schade das du keinen vernickelten geholt hast.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*Einbau der Grafikkarte*

So, weiter geht's!

zunächst muss ja die 4870 raus.
Bei mir heißt das: auch die Querstrebe muss erstmal weichen, weil ich sonst die 4870 nicht heraus bekomme.
Und: erstmal 'ne (gefühlte) Rolle Küchenpapier und ein paar Putzlappen im Rechner verteilen....

Dann die Karte raus ziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich alle anderen Öffnungen im Wasserkreislauf (AGB, Fillport, Ablass) verschlossen habe, konnte ich die Schläuche von den Anschlüssen der Grafikkarte abziehen, ohne dass das gesamte Wasser aus lief.

Nun die freien Enden vom Schlauch verschießen - ich habe dafür Verschlussstopfen genommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich schon die 5770 eingebaut und die 4870 darunter gesetzt.
Bei meinem Mainboard musste ich vorher noch 9 Jumper umsetzen, da es nicht selbsttätig umschaltet.

Als ich dann die beiden Karten drin hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass die SLI-Verbinder nicht passen: die Anschlüsse der Kühler liegen nicht übereinander.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: die Karten wieder raus, die Anschlüsse der SLI-Verbinder ab und statt dessen Winkelanschlüsse und einen 13/10er Schlauch als Brücke drauf.

Da hab' ich leider keine Fotos von gemacht - und das ist schade: sah wild aus!
War sowieso umsonst: wie ich weiter oben bereits berichtet habe, war's nix mit Crossfire aus 5770 & 4870.

Na-Ja.

Also: die 4870 wieder - diesmal endgültig - ausbauen und die 5770 wieder anschließen.

So sieht es jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Querstrebe hängt tatsächlich schief: ich habe mir die Mühe gespart, die Schraube links wieder einzusetzen: Ende der Woche kommt das sowieso alles raus.

Ich habe unten an der Graka Winkeladapter aufgesetzt, damit ich noch Platz habe, die zweite - luftgekühlte - 5770 einzusetzen.

Wer weiß - vielleicht baue ich ja doch 'ne zweite wassergekühlte 5770 ein....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Sehr schön erklärt wie es geht.
> Der Kühler schaut Optik optimal aus aus was mich Stören würde ist der Kupfer boden schade das du keinen vernickelten geholt hast.




Seine anderen Kühler sind ja auch schwarz/Kupfer...

Also passt das am besten....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rechner (erstmal....) fertig und Leistungstest im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> Sehr schön erklärt wie es geht.
> Der Kühler schaut Optik optimal aus aus was mich Stören würde ist der Kupfer boden schade das du keinen vernickelten geholt hast.



Du hast an sich Recht.
Aber: ich musste nehmen, was ich auf die Schnelle bekommen konnte - und von dem Kupferboden ist auch so gut wie gar nix zu sehen.
Bei dem Kühler der 4870 war mehr zu sehen.

Wäre die Karte anders herum eingebaut - Kühler nach oben oder zur Seite (war für's Raven 2 sprechen würde) - dann hätte ich einen Plexikühler genommen, den ich beleuchten würde.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

*Mein Paket von AT*

Hi!

inzwischen weiß ich, warum bei DHL die Pakete immer an den falschen  Empfänger gehen - in dem Fall mein Paket, dessen Inhalt ich zum Wochenende eingebaut haben möchte....

Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst (17:22 Uhr) wird die Sendung - das Paket - bearbeitet, dann (17:44  Uhr) erhält DHL die Daten zu dieser Sendung von Absender.....
Da ist die Sendung aber schon bearbeitet......

Kann also noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich weiter Schrauben kann - erst  muss das Paket mal wieder auf Sight-Seeing-Tour gehen......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## herethic (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Solltest du nicht zumindest deinen Nachnamen verdecken?


----------



## habi12623 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

eine schoene erklaerung zum einbau des wasserkuehlers hast du da geschrieben. sollte ich mir demnaechst doch eine wasserkuehlung zulegen, werde ich auf jeden fall nochmal hier vorbeisehen und mich schlaulesen 

eine zweite 5770 mit wasserkuehler waere natuerlich ne tolle sache, allerdings kostet der kuehler ja schon die haelfte vom kaufpreis der karte. ob sich das wirklich lohnt wage ich zu bezweifeln. optisch waere es natuerlich genial.

seh ich das richtig, dass du tygon schlauch verwendest? ich habe jetzt nichts darueber gelesen, also bitte sei nachsichtig, falls du es schon erwaehnt hast 
um die uhrzeit hats bei mir nur noch zum bilder gucken gereicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich muss mal sehen, was an Geld da ist.
Jedoch: wirklich brauchen tue ich eine zweite 5770 nicht: die CPU limitiert da schon ein wenig und Bedarf nach einer solchen Grafikleistung habe ich auch nicht.

Ja, momentan hab' ich noch Tygon drin- bis nächste Woche.
Er ist  mir zwei Mal vom Anschluss gerutscht - nur 'ne Riesenschweinerei, aber es hätte auch übel ausgehen können.

Ich probiere mal den Primochill - und über kurz oder lang wechsele ich wieder auf Schraubanschlüsse, das dürfte sicherer sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*CF-Test: letzter Teil verschoben*

Hi!

leider kann ich die Test's mit einer 5770 auf 1*16 PCI-E-lanes im Moment nicht machen.

Ich hatte vorhin beim Übertakten der 5770 einen Fehler in den Grafiktreibern und musste darauf wieder über den abgesicherten Modus die Auflösung ändern.

Diesmal habe ich mir nicht nur die Aquasuite 'zerschossen', sondern auch die Grafiktreiber.
Ich habe sowohl die Grafiktreiber neu installiert, als auch 3D-Mark06 und -Vantage neu installiert.
Dennoch bekomme ich bei beiden 3D-Marks Fehler und sie laufen nicht durch.

Dazu kommt: das AT-Paket ist da.

Ich verschiebe die Test's also auf später - das System an sich bleibt ja gleich - und baue den Rechner nachher auseinander.
Was ich machen konnte, war, nochmal PerformanceTest 7 laufen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesamtergebnis: 1766 Punkte.
Dabei sind sowohl die CPU (3548Mhz) als auch die Grafikkarte übertaktet allerdings greift nach wie vor EIST - obwohl 'SpeedStep' - so heißt das bei meinem Board - auf 'disable' eingestellt ist.
Daher auch die hier bei CPU-Z angezeigten 2504 Mhz.

Ich hatte zwischendurch mal so um 1880 mit Crossfire und Übertaktung.

Beim HAWX-Benchmark sind die Werte 192Fps maximal und 59Fps im Durchschnitt - also nicht wesentlich geringer, als im CF-Betrieb.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vieleicht währe es mal interessant wenn du ein Spiel nimmst was CF unterstützt. Weil Hawx das anscheinent nicht macht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Hawx unterstützt ja noch nicht mal DX 10, von DX 11 ganz zu schweigen.

Ich warte auf NFS-Shift - das sollte morgen oder übermorgen eintrudeln und müsste sowohl DX 11 als auch CF unterstützen.
Hoffe ich mal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich plane ein ähnliches System (siehe 2. Link in Signatur). Aber wenn ich mir so durchlesse was die die 5770 leistet bzw nicht leistet naja da weiß ich nicht. Obwohl ich denke das vlt die 5770 in Verbindung mit einen 955 BE und 4 GB 1333 cl 9 Ram etwas mehr Leistung bringen sollte. Ich wollte erste eine holen und dann wenn die nicht mehr reicht eine 2. einsetzen.

Aber naja wenn ich das so lesse zweifelt Nobody etwas.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Lies' Dir mal durch,, was Rossi hier dazu schreibt - bei ihm limitieren CPU und Ram nicht so wie bei mir, ansonsten hat er dasselbe System.

Ich denke mal, mit einer 5770 kommt man meist gut hin - solange die CPU nicht limitiert.
Mit Zweien ist man auf Augenhöhe mit der 5870 - solange die CPU nicht limitiert.......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hawx unterstützt doch DX 10:
Tom Clancy's HAWX: Vergleichsbilder DirectX 9 gegen DirectX 10 - tom clancy's hawx
oder liegt ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jo aber unter Win 7 geht dx 10 nicht.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

WTF, was kauf ich mir dann Win7
Is des nur bei Hawx so oder allgemein, dass Win 7 nur DX 9 und 11 hat?


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ist ein Hawx spezifisches Problem, alles andere wäre auch absurd.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Olstyle: rechts haste! Win 7 hat DX 10!
Direct X ist abwärtskompatibel, d. h., Du hast alles, was Du bei DX 8, 9 oder 10 hast, auch unter DX 11.

Dass ich mit Hawx kein DX 10 habe, liegt daran, dass es von Ubisoft *keinen* Patch gibt (und geben wird), damit die DX10-Version von Hawx unter Win 7 läuft - Windows 7 wird von Hawx eben nicht unterstützt.
Die DX-10-Version von Hawx läuft zwar unter Windows 7, bringt aber nur 2 Fps - was 'etwas' wenig zum Fliegen ist......

Dass Windows 7 Dx 10 hat, sehe ich bei meinen 3D-Test's von PerformanceTest 7: da sind DX 10-Test's dabei - aber keine DX 11-Test's, die kommen erst mit der neuen Version - und diese DX 10-Test's laufen einwandfrei.
Ebenso laufen die DX 10-Test's von 3D-Mark 06 und Vantage einwandfrei. 
Auch SiSoft Sandra sagt mir, dass sowohl die Direct X 11, als auch die Direct X 11-Unterstützung aktiv sind. 

Jedenfalls, seit ich die 5770 habe; vorher nicht: meine 4870 unterstützte kein DX11....
Aber auch da ging DX 10 einwandfrei.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nur bei Hawx. Ansonsten funktioniert bei geeigneter Graka dx 10 und 11 ohne Probleme. Du kannst ja bis herbst warten dann kannst du Hawx auch in dx 11 zocken.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Un dich dacht schon. Wär aber auch arg blöd von MS. Könnte man denen aber zutrauen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nobody: wieso? Soll Hawx etwa neu heraus kommen?
Ich habe von Ubisoft mitgeteilt bekommen, dass es für Hawx keine Windows 7 Unterstützung geben wird.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So viel ich weiß, ist ein zweiter Teil in Arbeit, den wird er wohl eher meinen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

na, ob ich mir den zulege - nach dem Streß mit der Ubi-Soft-Aktivierung?

Mal sehen: ich habe eben mal schnell mein W7 neu aufgesetzt - nur die Minimalinstallation - und installiere schnell noch 3D-Mark 06 und -Vantage.
Dann gibt's noch die entsprechenden Werte.

Den Umbau fange ich dann 'morgen' an.
 Bis gleich

So, ich hab' jetzt mal zwei Durchläufe gemacht: einmal 3D-Mark 06 und einmal -Vantage.

3D-Mark 06:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Vantage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie fehlt mir da noch die Kontinuität bei den Ergebnissen.
Ich hatte ja schon mehr: 19466 im 3D-Mark und 15477 im Vantage - mit Crossfire.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, bei den Bios-Einstellungen stimmt was nicht - evtl. ist irgendwo noch eine Stromsparfunktion aktiv....

So, ich hab' zwischenzeitlich im Bios noch ein wenig gedreht - und scheinbar die Stromsparfunktionen alle gefunden.

So langsam wird's - auf mehr als 3,58Mhz habe ich die CPU allerdings bisher nicht bekommen.

Die Grafikkarte läuft jetzt mit 920Mhz statt 850, der Grafikspeicher mit 1325Mhz (1200) - die beiden habe ich einfach mal nach gefühl eingestellt.

Das hat auch was gebracht - hier 3D-Mark 06:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Vantage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bin ich immerhin bei 16775 Punkte im 3D-Mark - das ist schon ein Ende besser, als zum Anfang.
Angefangen habe ich mit 14562 bzw. 9536 Punkten - und damit habe ich die - allerdings nicht übertaktete - 4870 (15574 bzw. 10420) auch eingeholt.

An sich bräuchte ich jetzt 'ne 5870 zum Gegentesten - hat jemand zufällig eine leihweise?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

neuer Tag, neue Werte!

Ich bin jetzt bei 3686Mhz auf der CPU.

Die Ergebnisse:

3D-Mark 06



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vantage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PerformanceTest 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen scheint die Software zu limitieren: wenn ich mit den Takten an der CPU höher gehe, schmiert mir der Rechner zwischen 'Windows wird gestartet' und dem Willkommensbildschirm mit dem BSOD-Fehlercode 0x00000124 ab.
Das ist ein Grafikfehler, aber an sich einer mit 'nem NVidiatreiber......

Mal sehen - ich wechsele noch mal den Speicher (2*2GB DDR2-800 raus, 2*1GB DDR2-1066 rein) und sehe, wie es dann aussieht.

Edit folgt.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## affli (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

deine tests zeigen mal wieder wie viel zusätzliche leistung mit der nötigen geduld noch herausgekizelt werden kan. 

wie immer sehr intressant.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

ja - aber die Leistung wird im Alltag nicht bleiben.
Eienrseits habe ich kaum zusätzliche Software - Kapsersky, Office-Programme, Spiele usw. - installiert und andererseits musste ich die Stromsparfunktionen sowohl im Bios als auch im Windows abschalten.
Beides wird ab kommender Woche wieder aktiv sein, da dies dann mein einziger Rechner ist, bei dem es vor allem auf Zuverlässigkeit ankommt - auf den Leistungszuwachs muss ich dann vorerst verzichten, bis der neue Rechner läuft.

Im Moment habe ich vor allem Einstellungs- und Bios-Probleme.
Vor allem: ich finde keine Post-Fehlercodeliste, wo die angezeigten Codes (1A, 1D, 1E und 1F, D4 und D5) erklärt sind.
Im Handbuch steht gar kein Fehlercode mit 1 + Buchstabe oder D+Zahl drin....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Naja aber denoch sind die werte zu niedrig meine ich mal. 

Achso und mit Hawx meine ich das im Herbst Hawx 2 veröfentlicht werden soll.
Aber denoch sollte die Leistung höher sein alleine weil die CPU ja schon relativ stark ist. Kann es sein das vlt die Karte ne macke hat ?

edit ein Kumpel hat mit der 5770 und einen AMD mit 2,28 GHZ Quad core 13855 P im 3 D Mark. Deshalb zweifle ich daran das deine Karte so 100 % ok ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2010)

*Leistungswerte OC mit 1*5770 und 2*5770CF*

Hi!

So, ich habe jetzt alle Werte zusammen.
Ich denke, die Werte hauen hin: sie sind etwa auf der Höhe, auf der sie sein sollten: mit einer 5770 (ohne GPU-OC) etwas niedriger als eine 4870, mit Zweien etwas niedriger als eine 5870.

Hier mal die Werte, wie ich sie mit *einer 5770* erreicht habe; sowohl die 5770 als auch die CPU sind übertaktet:

*3D-Mark 06:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3D-Mark Vantage:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PerfromanceTest 7:*

*Bild zu breit*

Und hier die Werte mit* zwei 5770er im CF*

*3D-Mark 06:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3D-Mark Vantage:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
PerfromanceTest 7:

* *Bild zu breit*

Ich denke mal, dass ich hier das Maximum erreicht habe.
Da ist ja jetzt einiges, was limitieren könnte:

das Netzteil: 450W könnten ein wenig schwach sein und daher bei weiterme Übertakten zu Instalibilitäten führen
der Speicher: der Corsair Dominator 1066er ist schon älter; ich habe nur zwei Riegel (=2GB) drin - der vierte Riegel hat vor einiger Zeit den Dienst quitiert, wer garantiert mir, dass die Anderen 100%ig OK sind?
das Mainboardd: auch nicht das Neueste, vielleicht ist die Spannungsversorgung am Limit?
die CPU: gibt gute - und weniger gute....

Wie dem auch sein: ich beende das jetzt und nehme den Rechner auseinander - ich will da vorwärts kommen.

Ich denke mal, die Werte sagen - zunächst - genug aus.

Wenn mir aber jemand mal eine 5870 leihweise zur Verfügung stellt, baue ich die gerne mal ein und wiederhole den Test, so dass man den Unterschied sichtbar machen kann.

Andererseits: 
Wenn man sich mal die Tabelle auf Seite 9 der PCGH 6/2010 ansieht, ist klar erkennbar, dass eine - unübertaktete - 5770 etwa das Maximum für einen C2Q 9550 darstellt; darüber limitiert die CPU.
Ich denke mal, dass ich hier an diese Grenze stoße.

Ich habe meine Werte mal online über PerformanceTest - die Möglichkeit ist eingebaut - verglichen: die Werte, die ich erzielt habe, liegen etwa auf der Höhe, wie sie zu erwarten ist.
Es gibt zwar noch höhere Werte, aber schließlich habe ich nicht bis zum letzten optimiert und zusätzlich ist das System nicht 100% auf OC abgestimmt.

Ich bin soweit erstmal halbwegs zufrieden - ob ich weitere Versuche mache, wird die Zeit zeigen.

Ich Klartext: wenn das neue Netzteil rechtzeitig kommt, so dass ich es ohne größeren Aufwand integrieren kann, mache ich es und wiederhole die Test's zum Wochenende.
Ansonsten geht die zweite 5770 Freitag, spätestens Samstag auf die Reise zu Nobbi.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde die Werte sehen gut aus.....

Die 4870 wird auch nicht schneller sein....

Mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ein schöner Test. Hier mal ein paar vergleiche. Ich denke sie bestätigen deine Ergebnisse mit der single Graka.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist doch schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis, hast du super gemacht und kannst auch zufrieden sein.
Dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Basteln.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Mai 2010)

*Demontage erfolgt*

Hi!

Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich inzwischen den Rechner wieder zerlegt.

Dabei habe ich eines festgestellt: der Tygon-Schlauch ist auf den Perfect-Seal-Tüllen absolut unbrauchbar!

Von den Perfect-Seal-Tüllen ließ er sich *ohne* große *Kraft*anstrengung wieder *abziehen*.

Da ich nicht genug PS-Tüllen hatte, habe ich auch die High-Flow-Tüllen eingebaut.
Von diesen ließ sich der Schlauch gar nicht abziehen - da half nur rohe Gewalt!

Bei der Demontage habe ich an der Northbridge Anzeichen dafür gefunden, dass auch hier der Schlauch nicht dicht war und es bereits zu einer kleinen Leckage gekommen war. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durch das rote Wasser fiel es sofort auf...

Zwischendurch sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen ist der Rechner komplett zerlegt, die sind Bauteile gespült und trocknen.

Anfang der Woche kam auch ein Paket von Aquatuning:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DHL hat ausnahmsweise mal korrekt gearbeitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 'Elektroabteilung':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vier Sata-Kabel und zwei Vandalismustaster.
Ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass der kleine V-Taster in meiner Front mir zu wenig Licht liefert.
Diesmal habe ich zwei 16mm-V-Taster bestellt - einmal rote Punktbeleuchtung, einmal blaue Ringbeleuchtung - und werde sehen, welcher letztlich 'das Rennen macht'.

Und hier die Wasserabteilung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schnellkupplungen sind mit G1/4-Gewinde - ein Tipp von Herrn Classen bei AT: ich hatte die nicht gefunden - während die Ringe als Dichtungen für Gehäusedurchführungen gedacht sind.

Ich schraub' mal ein wenig weiter und halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Sachen, sieht für mich nach Pneumatikkupplungen aus, die sollten was taugen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*Demontage fertig - weiter geht's!*

Guten moren!

So, auseinander habe ich ihn - jetzt geht's mit dem Zusammenbau weiter.

Das Gehäuse steht mal wieder nackt da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Der Aquacomputerfilter ist ja geblieben wo er war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich aber das Aquadrive diesmal (wieder) in den 5,25"-Schacht einbaue,  habe ich unten mehr Platz.

Der Aquacomputerfilter ist in der Klappe geblieben; ich habe aber mehr  Platz für die Schläuche, da das Aquadrive nicht mehr im Wege ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort, wo bisher das Aquadrive eingebaut war, kommen nun AGB und Pumpe hin - und Bewegungsraum für die Schläuche von/zum Filter.

Daher kann ich die bisherigen 45°-Winkel durch 90°-Winkel ersetzen.
Dadurch bekomme ich die Klappe besser/weiter auf und komme an die Kugelhähne besser heran: bisher war das immer recht schwierig.

Erster Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hierbei würde ich aber die Schläuche um bis zu 90° abknicken, wenn ich die Tür öffne.
Also: andere Lösung!
Noch zwei Winkel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So können sich die Schläuche bewegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Winkel nahe der Drehachse der Tür liegen, ist die Bewegung der Schläuche auch recht gering - sie werden nicht mehr gequetscht oder abgeknickt.
Da fühle ich mich schon wohler mit, als mit der alten Lösung.
So, nachdem das gelöst ist: nächster Schritt: AGB und Pumpe.
Den AGB habe ich unten an den 5,25"-Schacht gehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hätte den AGB gerne auf den 5,25"-Schacht geschraubt.
Aber: er ist zu 'dick' und passt nicht zwischen Schacht und Seitenwand.
Der AGB ist ~3,5cm tief, während der Abstand vom 5,25"-Schacht zur Seitenwand ~3cm beträgt.

Die beiden 5-fach-Anschlussverteiler links und rechts am AGB habe ich eingebaut, weil ich mit den Schläuchen nach hinten weg will und an einer Seite einen zweiten Schlauch (Entlüftung beim Füllen) anschließen will.
Ich brauche also fünf Anschlüsse am AGB:

Zulauf vom Radi
Ablauf zur Pumpe (unten)
Messstelle für Aquatube (oben)
Einlaufrohr (vom Fillport)
Entlüftung
Der AGB hat aber nur vier Anschlüsse - also komme ich um einen Abzweig nicht herum.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, Winkelstücke zu nehmen und ein Anschlussstück weiter hinten an unter oder hinter den 5,25"-Schacht zu hängen.
Meine 90°-Winkel sind aber alle 'im Einsatz'; ich müsste also irgendwo welche einsparen.
Das könnte bsp. am Aquadrive und an der SB sein.

So ist der AGB aufgehängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun die Pumpe direkt darunter - zur Verbindung habe ich einen SLI-Verbinder benutzt.
Abmessen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe steht auf Schwingungsdämpfern.
Problem: die Pumpe steht nicht stabil und kippelt.
Also: damit die Pumpe fest steht, habe ich zusätzlich zu den beiden, an denen die Pumpe festgeschraubt ist, noch zwei Satz Schwingungsdämpfer auf den Boden geschraubt; diese beiden Sätze unterstützen die Pumpe, die so nicht kippen kann.

Hier eine Gesamtansicht - unten noch mal in groß angehängt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal zwei Varianten gemacht, die roten Schläuche verlaufen hinter dem AGB, der Pumps usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten im Anhang das Bild in groß - da könnt Ihr mit arbeiten und ein paar Varianten vorschlagen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

RESPEKT mein Bester, Wahnsinn, was du wieder anstellst. 
Mir gefällt die erste Schlauchvariante sehr gut, viel besser kann man es nicht machen. Ich würde die 
übernehmen, bei der zweiten Variante gefällt mir der Schlauch, der über der Graka liegt nicht so gut.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*Weitere Varianten*

Hi!

ich hab' noch 'n paar gemacht.
In  gelb die - dünneren - Schläuche vom Fillport bzw. zur Entlüftung, ggf. mit T-Stück angeschlossen.

Eventuell kann ich auch die beiden Anschlussverteiler am AGB umdrehen  und hochkant anbringen - Ein-/Ausgang nach oben bzw. unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen, was uns noch einfällt.

€dit: einer ist mir noch eingefallen - und weitere kommen noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ui, so langsam verliere ich den Überblick bei den ganzen Zeichnungen. 

Hier meine verrückte Idee: Wie wäre es die gekühlten Teile von "kalt" nach "warm" anzuordnen? Also zB 
SB->NB->Aquadrive(als 'Zwischenkühler')->CPU->Spawas->Graka->Radi->AGB->Pumpe->Filter

Vielleicht bringt es ja was (oder man kann es sich zumindest einbilden), auch wenn sich nach einer Weile eine fast homogene Temperatur im gesamten System einstellt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*Testverschlauchung*

Hi!

so, ich hab mal mit ein paar Resten einfach 'ne Variante verschlaucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der rote Schlauch rechts in der Ecke geht zum Fillport, der Dünne ganz oben ist die Entlüftung (geht hinten raus).

'ne Ablassvorbereitung hab' ich nicht gemacht - das löse ich mittels Schnellkuppung und Schlauchstück extern.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ganz schön "veranschlusst" im Case . Sieht aber gut aus 

Schlauchfarbe bleibt jetzt nicht so durcheinander, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nee - da hab' ich einfach (zur Anschauung) ein paar Reste genommen.
Den neuen Primochill wollte ich für so'n Muster nicht verschneiden.

Die Bögen werden dann später entsprechend verbessert - ein wenig eleganter.
Was mir nicht so wirklich gefällt, ist die Entlüftungsgeschichte da oben rechts am Aquadrive.

Ich hab' noch mal den Entlüftungshahn versetzt und ein paar andere Reste eingebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist erstmal 'ne Idee - andere Varianten erwünscht!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sieht super aus soweit  - würde ich ebenso verschlauchen


----------



## wirelessy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bin ja neu in dem Bereich. Kann mir mal jemand erklären was der fette Klotz über der Pumpe macht? Irgendwie ist der mir unheimlich.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



wirelessy schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der mir unheimlich.


Der beißt nicht - garantiert nicht!

Welcher fette Klotz?
Der silber/Chromfarbene?
Das ist der Deckel von die Pumpe.
Der ist leiser als der original, hübscher (Geschmackssache) und stellt mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten (oben) zur Verfügung.
In manchen Fällen dienen diese Deckel auch dazu, mehrere Laing-Pumpen miteinander zu kombinieren - bis zu drei.


Oder meinst Du das schwarze Dingens mit der roten Gummidichtung, das unter dem 5,25"-Schacht hängt?
Das Dingens ist der AGB - einer der kleineren Sorte (80ml, üblich sind meist 150-250, manchmal auch 3-400ml).
In dem Fall ist es jener da.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## NCphalon (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das is en Ausgleichsbehälter

EDIT: Zu lahm^^


----------



## wirelessy (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

o.o Okay, sieht irgendwie anders aus, als ich AGBs im Kopf hab  Stichwort Mezzo/Röhre. Hmpf, irgendwie versteh ich die Verschlauchung noch nicht so ganz. Kommt noch


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So 'nen Röhren-AGB hatte ich auch - der passt mir aber nicht so wirklich in's Gehäuse.
Den müsste ich - und da hatte ich ihn ja auch - zwischen 5,25"-Schacht und Ram vor das Mainboard hängen - da wird es aber dann arg eng.
Sieht man hier ganz gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sind dann einige Bauteile schlecht erreichbar (bps. Sata-Anschlüsse) oder nicht zu sehen (die Verteiler, die ich da dran hatte).

Deswegen hab' ich mir dann den kleinen Zern besorgt - außerdem passt in den das Aquatube wie abgegossen!

Die Verschlauchung (ist aber immer noch ein 'Restemuster'):

Slotblende unten links (die hintere): Einlass = vom Radi
von links in den AGB; nach oben die Entlüftung (vereinfacht das Befüllen)
unten raus, direkt in die Pumpe (SLI-Verbinder)
hinten aus der Pumpe (verdeckt), unten in den Filter (der weiße Schlauch; der Filter ist in der Frontklappe)
oben aus dem Filter, hinterm AGB lang, in die Southbridge (linker Anschluß)
rechts aus der SB, direkt in den Durchflussmesser (SLI-Verbinder)
Direkt nach oben, in den hinteren Anschluß vom Aquadrive (noch'n SLI-Verbinder)
vorne aus dem Aquadrive, in die Northbridge (rechts)
aus der NB in den Heatkiller (ich weiß, ist der falsche Anschluß: Eingang beim Heatkiller in der Mitte)
aus dem HK in den Spannungswandler (oben)
vom Spawa in den linken Anschluss der Grafikkarte, von oben rein
unten aus dem rechten Anschluss der Graka, zum Slotblech, vorderer Anschluß
zum Radi - und dann von vorne

Ich hoffe mal, ich hab' nix übersehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die zweite Variante gefällt mir auch sehr gut, schließe mich Gnome da an.
Die sieht mir soweit am ordentlichsten aus. Ich würde es so lassen.


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja mit der aktuellen Variante kann ich mich nicht so anschließen...gefällt mir um ehrlich zu sein gar nicht . Obwohl ich den Röhren AGB beibehalten würde an deiner Stelle. Nur die Verschlauchung von oben an den Röhren AGB anpassen


----------



## rebiirth (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die 2. Variante ist sehr gut, gefällt mir persönlich auch am Besten!


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Mai 2010)

*Fünf haben es geschafft*

Hi!

So, nachdem ich heute tagsüber ungefähr 20 Varianten ausprobiert habe, haben es fünf davon in die Endausscheidung geschafft.

Im unteren Bereich sind sie alle gleich - da fällt mir nicht viel anderes ein.
Ich könnte da zwar auch noch probieren, ob ich bsp. vom Filter aus von unten in die Grafikkarte gehe, aber da unten kommt noch das Netzteil und 'ne Netzwerkkarte hin - und dann wird's schon wieder 'ne Ecke enger......

Der Schlauch vom Einlass - die hintere der beiden Schottdurchführungen wird in den 5,25"-Schacht geführt und dort mittels Winkelstück durch den Boden vom 5,25"-Schacht an den rechten Anschlussverteiler am AGB geführt.
An dem Anschlussverteiler ist dann auch der Anschluss für die Entlüftung - der Kugelhahn da kommt natürlich noch gerade hin.....

Die vorher eingebaute Querstrebe baue ich wohl nicht wieder ein: da die Grafikkarte wesentlich leichter ist, braucht die keine Unterstützung und ich habe auch nur ein PCI-E-Kabel, welches sich dann auch besser verlegen lässt, als die Zwei bei der 4870.

Temperatursensoren setze ich vsl. vier ein:


Am Winkel unten im 5,25"-Schacht, vor dem AGB: Einlasstemperatur
vor der CPU oder der Northbridge
vor der Grafikkarte
Am Auslass, nach der Grafikkarte
So kann ich dann nach Bedarf messen:


1-4: Gesamtleistung
2-3: CPU-Leistung einschl. Mainboard (NB; SB, Spawas)
3-4: Leistung Grafikkarte

Hier nun die fünf Varianten - wen Euch noch was einfällt: immer her damit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt: das habe ich einfach mit Schlauchresten gemacht; da wird es bei der endgültigen Ausführung noch einige Verbesserungen geben.

Der Schlauch, der da links vom 5,25"-Schacht hoch führt, geht zum Fillport im Deckel.
Der Schlauch für die Entlüftung wird durch eine Durchführung oben in der Rückwand vom Gehäuse geführt - er liegt dann unterm Deckel und ist oben quer nicht sichtbar.

Der weiße Schlauch ganz unten rechts von der Pumpe zum Filter wird natürlich bei der endgültigen Ausführung auch durch den 16/10er Primochill ersetzt.
Als dünne Schläuche werde ich vsl. die beiden zum Fillport und zur Entlüftung beibehalten.
So, was meint Ihr?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi Jochen,
mir gefällt Variante 3 am Besten, bei der laufen die Schläuche sehr gut, auch der Anschluss vom 
rechten Absperrhahn gefällt mir da besser. Bis auf den Knick an der GraKa perfekt.


----------



## nobbi77 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nummer 3! Und der Knick....Persönliche Note??? *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Der Knick am Schlauch unterhalb der Graka kommt nur daher, dass ich einfach 'nen Rest genommen habe - und den nicht auf Länge geschnitten hab'.
Oder das Stückerl Schlauch nicht richtig auf die Tülle geschoben - ist bei den ungeraden immer mit Knick, bei den geraden ohne......

Wobei: ich seh's gerade: 3&4 unterscheiden sich ja nur durch die Ausrichtung des Heatkillers.....
Den muss ich sowieso nochmal abnehmen und sauber machen.

Ich hatte neulich das Mainboard mal durchgespült (lange Schläuche drauf und ein Ende an den Wasserhahn, das Andere in die Badewanne).
Dabei habe ich versehentlich die Durchflussrichtung im HK umgekehrt - da kam ganz schön was an Dreck 'raus.....
Den mach' ich also noch mal sauber!

'Morgen' Verschlauche ich dann mal richtig - sind ja bisher nur Reste.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bei 3 ist der Anschluss zum rechten Absperrhahn besser gelöst, der verläuft gerader oder es liegt am 
Kamerawinkel. Bei 4 sind komische Bögen drin, ich finde klare Linien besser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



h_tobi schrieb:


> Bei 3 ist der Anschluss zum rechten Absperrhahn besser gelöst, der verläuft gerader oder es liegt am
> Kamerawinkel. Bei 4 sind komische Bögen drin, ich finde klare Linien besser.


Ja - so habe ich den rechten Absperrhahn jetzt auch angebaut.
Nur den Goldschimmer habe ich nicht wieder aufgetragen....
Oben kommen die Schläuche besser, weil der HK senkrecht steht, statt quer - deswegen hab' ich den auf einigen Bildern auch so eingebaut - bzw. mich entschlossen, ihn umzudrehen.

Was ich jetzt noch geändert habe - Bild gibt's 'morgen', ist, dass am linken Anschluss von der SB nicht mehr zwei, sondern drei 45°-Winkel dran sind: kommt der Bogen Richtung (bzw.: von) Filter besser.

Was ich noch am Knobeln bin, ist die Anordnung der Temperatursensoren - aber das wird noch - 'morgen'.

Ihr Wisst ja: morgen ist schon heute!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du schaffst das schon, so oder so.


----------



## Gnome (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mir gefällt Variante 3 auch am besten


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*Fertig verschlaucht - und....*

Hi!

So, inzwischen habe ich einiges geschafft - und das im doppelten Sinne.
Aber dazu später mehr.

Erstmal hab' ich am linken Anschluss der Southbridge noch einen dritten 45°-Winkel angebracht, damit der Schlauch vom Filter her besser aussieht und weniger Belastung auf den Anschluss wirkt, wenn die Klappe, an der der Filter angeschraubt ist, geöffnet wird - die Bewegung nimmt dann der Winkel auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sehe ich, dass die SLI-Verbinder die Sata-Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard blockieren.
Also: die Verbinder ab und die Kabel an die Anschlüsse gesteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fünf Stunden später sah es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch das Übliche: beim ersten Füllen war eine Verschlusschraube undicht (am rechten Verteiler am AGB: vergessen, anzuziehen), am Filter tropfte es (zu vorsichtig beim Anziehen der 90°-Winkel, da diese aus Metall und in Kunststoff geschraubt sind) und so weiter.

Wie ich mir das so betrachte, gefällt mir der Schlauch vom Einlasse quer 'rüber zum Winkel rechts über dem AGB nicht.

Also: den Schlauch kürzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilfreich: die Klemme - so brauche ich nicht das ganze Wasser wieder ablassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so gefällt es mir schon besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd's heute dann abbauen (müssen).

Ich habe mir wohl das Mainboard zerschossen.

Hintergrund: irgendwann gestern habe ich das P8-Kabel am Mainboard falsch herum aufgesteckt.
Im Klartext: den Stecker, der an das Netzteil gehört, ans Mainboard und umgekehrt.
Dadurch stimmte natürlich die Belegung nicht: wahrscheinlich hab' ich mir 'nen Spannungswandler zerschossen.

Ich habe schon beim Starten Grafikfehler, mit einer anderen Grafikkarte startet er gar nicht erst.

Wenn ich den Rechner kalt starte, braucht er drei Anläufe, damit er überhaupt startet - beim Warmstart (Reset), geht's sofort.

Die erwähnten Grafikfehler sind auf dem Desktop nicht vorhanden, bis der Desktop komplett geladen ist - dann sind sie da.
Bei 3D-Test's habe ich entsprechende Ergebnisse....
Oder das Netzteil hat's zerlegt - glaub' ich aber nicht: das Mainboard ist empfindlicher.

Mal sehen: morgen besorge ich mir mal ein anderes Mainboard.
Hoffentlich hat's Speicher und CPU nicht mit zerrissen...

grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Autsch, da hast du endlich eine perfekte Verschlauchung gefunden, mir gefällt sie jedenfalls 
hervorragend, da kommt so was dazu.
Ist schon sehr ärgerlich, aber bei der Menge an Varianten, die du ausprobiert hast, kann so was dann 
doch mal vorkommen. Einige schaffen das ja schon beim ersten Aufbau.


----------



## Grillmaster (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

schei***!

Drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## rebiirth (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

oh das ist ja blöd.
hast du noch garantie aufm board oder kaufste dir ein komplett neues ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

  Garantie is' nich mehr - gebraucht gekauft und zu alt.

Wenn, dann kommt ein Neues - wahrscheinlich baue ich aber das Asus P5Q aus dem Office-PC um und in den kommt dann ein einfacheres (und preiswerteres) rein.

Aber: ich habe eben was probiert: die wassergekühlte 5770 raus und die luftgekühlte rein - und zwar in den unteren statt dem - eigentlich vorgesehenen - oberen Slot.

Im ersten Versuch: tüt ---- tüt --- tüt --- tüt (usw., usf.)
Weiter tut sich nix.
Ich hätte vielleicht den Ram, den ich zum Testen im anderen Rechner hatte, wieder einbauen sollen......

Also: nachgeholt.
Und?

Er läuft einwandfrei!
Entweder ist nur der obere PCI-E 16x-Slot hin oder die wassergekühlte 5770.

Nun probiere ich gleich mal die wassergekühlte 5770im unteren Slot - ist nur ein wenig aufwändig, weil ich die Verschlauchung - provisorisch - anpassen muss.

Mal sehen.....

Wobei: der Fehler, den ich da gemacht habe, hat mit der Wakü nur soviel zu tun, als dass ich wegen der Wakü umgebaut - und damit neu verkabelt - habe.
Mit der Wakü an sich hat der Fehler gar nichts zu tun: er hätte mir auch so passieren können.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt woran es liegt.
Viel Glück beim Testen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Also: die Grafikkarte ist's schon mal nicht: ich hab' die wassergekühlte 5770 jetzt in den unteren Slot eingebaut.
Der ganze Wasserkreislauf ist im Moment sehr provisorisch - man könnte auch sagen: abenteuerlich - aber er funktioniert.
Da ich momentan nur im kleinen Kreislauf - ohne Radiator - arbeite, kann ich auch nicht groß Testen.
Aber es reicht, um zu sehen, ob's funktioniert oder nicht.

Der Screenshot hier entstand, bevor der Desktop vollständig geladen ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

Hier mal ein Screenshot von den Grafikstörungen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte die kleinen schwarzen Kästchen, die über das 2. Bild verstreut sind.

Ich denke - vielleicht weiß ja einer was genaues - die Tatsache, dass die Grafikstörungen im Screenshot sichtbar sind, deutet darauf hin, dass sie nicht von der Grafikkarte erzeugt werden, sondern schon vorher entstehen.

Im Bios hatte ich bunte Punkte in drei oder vier Doppel-Linien quer über den Monitor.

Mal sehen - ich stecke mal die Graka wieder in den oberen Slot - rechne aber mit 'nem Fehlschlag.

grüße

Jochen

€dit: ich habe eben einen Reset gemacht, weil der Grafiktreiber (CCC) nicht lief - jetzt habe wieder Grafikfehler.
€dit 2: mit der luftgekühlten 5770 keine Grafikfehler.
Vermutung: doch die 5770 hin - oder oberer Slot _und_ 5770.

Nächster Schritt: die luftgekühlte 5770 in den oberen Slot und die 4870 in beiden Slot'S testen.


----------



## Maaarc (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*abo* sieht jetzt schon ganz ordentlich aus. Mach weiter so!


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So, nu isses raus: die 5770 is hin!

Mit der luftgekühlten 5770 geht's in beiden Slots, die Wassergekühlte spinnt in beiden Slots.

Ich habe erstmal übergangsweise meine 4870 wieder eingebaut: das wird reichen mpssen, bis ich 'ne neue 5770 habe.

Problem: die in den Geschäften und bei den Onlinehändlern erhältlichen 5770 sind alle neue Revisionen und entsprechen nicht dem ATI-Referenzdesign - so dass der Kühler nicht passt.

Wo kriege ich eine im ATI-Referenzdesign her?

Bilder liefer ich morgen nach.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebiirth (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

oh, ich glaube diese xfx 5770 xxx ist auch im referenz design  nur das die von haus oc hat.,
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a494664.html


----------



## nobbi77 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oder erst mal vorsichtig backen??? Hat bei mir auch geholfen und der Hersteller....sieht es da nicht, ob sie im Ofen war oder nicht 

Ansonsten: schöner Mist....Ich war es aber nur beim Kühlschrank, ich schätze, h_tobi übt schon fernmodden...*ER WARS!!!!!*


----------



## rebiirth (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

thehe, tobi übt schon fernmodden genial 
aber gute idee wie nuubi sagt back deine karte mal ein bisschen.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Nobbi, ich bin unschuldig, da pennt wieder einer bei euch auf dem Knöpfchen, aber solange ihr 
euch selber erwischt kann es mir nur recht sein. Ich bastel nur, wenn bei euch Kaffeepause ist. 
Übrigens habe ich Kero lange nicht mehr gesehen....

@Jochen, tut mir wirklich um die Karte leid, vor allem, da du nun nach einer Standardkarte suchen 
musst, was anscheinend nicht mehr so einfach ist. Ich würde ebenfalls den Backofen als letzten 
Versuch vorschlagen, kaputter kann sie ja nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Denke ich auch mal: solange ich nicht aus Versehen die Mikrowelle erwischen (Backofen hab' ich nicht - nur son' Kombigerät)

Ich probier's mal - verlieren kann ich ja nix (mehr).

Ich tippe aber auf 'nen zerschossenen Spannungswandler: ich hatte ja ein Kabel falsch plaziert - Wasser war da nicht drauf!


Andererseits hab' ich 'ne Rechnungskopie (notebooksbilliger.de) mit der Karte bekommen.
Weiß jemand, wie die sich anstellen?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmm,
sollte normalerweise keine Probleme geben, hast ja die Rechnung.
Habe dort auch schon gekauft, aber keine Garantieabwicklung gehabt, bisher jedenfalls ned.
Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Schrauberopi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann drück ich Dir auch mal kräftig die Daumen. Bei meiner GTX 285 war es ähnlich, ich hatte vermutlich einige Tropfen Wasser auf der Karte und ähnliche Fehler wie Du. Nach 12 Std. trocknen (bei Zimmertemperatur) lief sie wieder einwandfrei. Hoffe, Du hast auch so viel Glück.

lg


----------



## gharbi_sam (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich drueck dir jedenfalls ganz fest die Daumen, sowas ist immer schade...Naja, es wird schon


----------



## godtake (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Meister 5770,

hab grad endlich wieder alles hinterhergelesen. Klingt ned so toll.
Abr isch hab noch eine Idee:

Montier den Wasserkühler der Graka nochmal ab, kontrollieren dass an allen relevanten Stellen die Pads sauber liegen und Kontakt haben und nochmal verschrauben.
Ich hab solche Fehler auch schon bei meiner alten 4870 erreicht, indem ich nicht 100% gleichmäßig angezogen habe beim Kühler montieren. Dadurch verzieht sich das PCB an einer Stelle (muss man noch nicht mal mit dem Auge erkennen) und wenn dann alles dumm läuft wirft die Karte solche Fehler.

Ansonsten würd ich sie einfach gleich einschicken - so lange Garantie drauf ist machens alle Back / Bastel / Sonstwas Versuche nur schlimmer. 

Grüße. Godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich hab' Euch nicht vergessen.

Mit der Graka war's nix: die Grafikfehler bleiben.

Na-Ja - ärgerlich, aber nicht ganz so tragisch.

Ich war trotzdem fleißig: 
in den letzten Tagen habe ich:

den Wakü-PC fertig gestellt (Verschlauchung, Kabel, OS neu aufgespielt)
den Office-PC zerlegt, wieder zusammen gebaut, OS neu aufgespielt
den Office-PC verpackt und zum Paketshop gebracht
den Wakü-PC neu aufgestellt
die gesamte Peripherie neu aufgestellt und verkabelt

Und leider hat's einige Probleme:

einige Peripheriegeräte vertragen sich nicht so ganz: solange der Scanner an ist, ist die Funkmaus nicht bedienbar - meldet sich der Scanner ab (Ruhemodus), so ist die Funkmaus auch in Betrieb
eine Festplatte meldet sich nach etwa einer Minute ab.
Ich tippe mal ein wenig darauf, dass das Netzteil nun doch 'nen Defekt aufweist.
Andererseits: ich habe mal eben Furmark und Prime laufen lassen: keine Probleme!
Eigenartig......

Ich habe schon ein neues NT da, das eigentlich für den neuen Rechner bestimmt war - das baue ich erstmal ein und sehe, was dann ist.
Wird aber 'ne größere Aktion: alle Kabel neu machen.

Dazu tausche ich gleich mal den mittleren Vandalismustaster.

Schauen wir mal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebiirth (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

warste aber sehr fleissig, hoffe dann auch auf neue bilder updates


----------



## h_tobi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Fleißiges Bienchen, 
ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, das es nicht am NT liegen wird. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit 
meiner Digitalkamera. Wenn ich die anstecke, sind alle anderen USB Geräte nicht mehr zu 
gebrauchen. Also lese ich die SD Karte über einen Cardreader ein, so geht es dann auch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Das USB-Problem habe ich gelöst: einfach einen zusätzlichen Hub (hatte immerhin noch einen über) an das Kabel vom Kartenleser und da dann den Empfänger meiner Logitech MX1000-Laser dran.

Solche USB-Probleme hat's öfters - vor allem die Logitech G19 stellt sich manchmal ziemlich an.
Hatte die G19 an einem Umschalter, weil ich ja bis gestern zwei Rechner hatte.
Aber: direkt am Umschalter zickte die G19 mörderisch.
Einen USB-Hub - ohne Netzteil - dazwischen und schon ging's.......

Muss man nicht verstehen.

Das andere Problem - das mit der Festplatte - muss ich mal sehen.
Sehe da drei Möglichkeiten:

Kabel/Stecker lose oder defekt
Dagegen spricht, dass die Platte 'nen Moment einwandfrei arbeitet und sich erst dann abmeldet, wenn sie beansprucht wird.
zu wenig Strom (=Netzteil)
das lässt sich einfach testen: mal das Kabel wechseln und eine andere Buchse am NT benutzen
Festplatte hin
wäre sehr ärgerlich - und nur zu prüfen, wenn die anderen Varianten ausgeschieden sind.



Ich würd' mir den Netzteiltausch gerne sparen....
Viel Arbeit und dann muss ich ein Neues für den neuen Rechner kaufen - sind dann auch wieder 150€ oder so, die fehlen.
Laut Stromrechner auf Meisterkühler.de komme ich so auf runde 425W - mit 9 Lüftern (ich habe nur 5), etwas mehr Speicher (4 statt 3) und auch sonst ein wenig mehr gerechnet, als vorhanden.
Das sollte das BQ 450W eigentlich stemmen können.
Für das defekte Netzteil sprechen die - von Everest angezeigten - 10,3V auf der 12V-Schiene.
Mein Multimeter bestätigt diesen Wert (10,26V), der doch ziemlich gering ist.

Beim Starten werden mir im Bios jedoch 11,792V angezeigt - was besser ist.
Vielleicht eine Stromsparfunktion vom Mainboard?

Ich stecke mal eine alte Tastatur an - mit der G19 komme ich nicht ins Bios - und sehe da mal nach.


Mal sehen....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Zeimean (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 eingebaut und Corssfire-Versuche im NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich mal gelesen das die 12V Schienen nicht so gut sein sollen.
Um mal kurz dieses Zitat zu zitieren. 


> Um mal kurz einen User zu zitieren der es schön erklärt hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*Update - Rechner erstmal fertig*

Hi!

so, die letzten Tage waren etwas Arbeitsreich.
Nicht schwierig, nur langwierig.

@Zeimean: könnte sein, dass Du mit den 12V-Schienen recht hast.
Jedoch schneiden die BQ-Netzteile meistens recht gut ab und bin bisher immer sehr zufrieden gewesen.
Ich guck' nachher nochmal in's Bios.

Den Fehler an der Hdd habe ich gefunden: scheinbar ist die nicht ganz 100%ig richtig im Aquadrive eingesetzt, so dass der Stecker nicht ganz auf dem Anschluss sitzt.
Nachdem ich die Kabelführung ein wenig geändert habe, geht sie jetzt einwandfrei.
Um die Festplatte entsprechend zu verrücken, müsste ich das Aquadrive wieder ausbauen - und das ist mir im Moment zu viel Arbeit.
Ich ersetze ja demnächst die 4870 wieder und lasse dafür sowieso das Wasser wieder ab - dann mache ich das evtl. mit.

Den ganze Zirkus mit dem Office-PC erspare ich Euch mal: war 'ne Komplettüberholung, die mich zwei Tage gekostet hat.....

Immerhin: drei Pakete sind weg (Office-PC und Zubehör nach Berlin, die 5770er für Nobbi) und das Vierte ist Fertig ('ne Ssd für 'nen anderen NobLorros'ler - Ihr werdet ja sehen, so demnächst eine auftaucht....).
Zum Testen des Mainboards - ich hatte ja den Verdacht, dass das Mainboard eine mitgekriegt hatte - habe ich einfach mal schnell die 5770 von Nobbi noch mal eingebaut und die Wakü entsprechend überbrückt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig: der Rechner läuft auf dem Bild ohne Radi!
Ich habe ja schon vor einiger Zeit festgestellt, dass das ohne Probleme für einige Zeit geht - zumindest zum Testen reicht das aus.
Unten links vor dem Netzteil die ausgebaute und verschlossene Schottdurchführung.

Das Mainboard war in Ordnung.

Dann habe ich die 5770 nochmal eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um sicher zu gehen, habe ich die 5770 nochmal in den Office-PC eingebaut und da getestet.
Um die zu Kühlen - der Office-PC hat ja keine Wakü - habe ich einfach einen Schlauch genommen, einen Trichter oben dran, unten eine weiteren Schlauch und (Leitungs-)Wasser durchlaufen lassen.
Zum Testen ohne große Belastung reicht da ohne Probleme - 'nen Furmark kann man so aber nicht laufen lassen!

Leider habe ich versäumt, da ein Foto von zu machen - die Akkus von der Knippskiste waren mal wieder leer und ich wollte die Sache nun mal zum Abschluss bringen, weil ich einerseits die 5770 zu Nobbi schicken wollte und 
andererseits den Office-PC noch vor dem Wochenende wegbringen wollte.

Die 5770 ist definitiv hin - schade.
Da Momentan nur im Luxx passende 5770er angeboten werden und 5770er im Referenzdesign neu nicht mehr zu bekommen sind, schaue ich mich eben mal bei E-Bay um.

Soweit dieses.

Fortsetzung folgt - gibt aber einen extra-Post, damit ich das besser verlinken kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*Wechsel Vandalismustaster*

Hi!

So, ich habe heute mal schnell den mittleren V-Taster (Reset, LED=Hdd-LED) getauscht.

Mir war ja der mit der weißen Ringbeleuchtung einfach nicht hell genug.
Als Ersatz habe ich mir zwei bestellt: einen mit roter Punktbeleuchtung und einen mit blauer Ringbeleuchtung.
Der eine stand zwar bei AT nicht im Katalog, aber die haben ihn mir telefonisch vermittelt und in meine Bestellung eingesetzt.
Ließ sich mit einem Anruf schnell und unkompliziert klären.

Hier nun die beiden V-Taster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit, so gut - mal unter realistischeren Bedingungen testen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist der blaue V-Taster immer noch recht dunkel - da hätte ich den weißen behalten können.
Also hab' ich erstmal den roten eingebaut - ich denke da aber noch über was nach.....
Dass der recht dunkel ist - oder besser: scheint - liegt daran, dass die LED mehr blitzt als leuchtet; ist ja auch die Hdd-LED.
Nun überlege ich, mal die Schaltbedingungen zu tauschen.
Im Klartext: normalerweise leuchtet die Hdd-LED ja beim Festplattenzugriff.
Ich überlege, die so zu schalten, dass sie ständig leuchtet und beim Zugriff ausgeht oder die Farbe wechselt.

Das wird aber noch einiges an Experimenten erfordern.

Momentane Überlegung: die LED im V-Taster ständig - wie die Power-LED - leuchten lassen....
....und die LED für den Hdd-Zugriff in den Filter einzubauen - der ist ja beleuchtbar.

Bin da schon ein wenig am Experimentieren.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die LED für die HDD in den Filter, dass sähe glaub ich richtig geil aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Mai 2010)

*Versuche zur Hdd-LED*

Hi!

So, ein wenig habe ich schon probiert - es ist aber teilweise schwierig, die Ergebnisse in rechte Lihct zu rücken: ein gutes Foto zu machen.

Hier mal ein Versuch mit einer weißen 5mm-LED:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der starke Lila-Stich entspricht der Wirklichkeit.

Mit einer gelben 5mm-LED sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste Ergebnis ergab eine rote 5mm-LED:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit längerer Belichtung sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wahrheit liegt etwa dazwischen.
Ich denke, auf der Basis werde ich es mal probieren - nächste Woche.

Eine gute, vollständige Ausleuchtung habe ich mit keiner LED erzielen können - evtl. muss ich mir mal welche mit weitem Abstrahlwinkel besorgen.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kannst du mal ein Video machen, wenn die Festplatte gerade aktiv is. Des müsste doch dann so Blitze in dem Fenster für den Filter ergeben.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Geniales Update, du kommst echt auf super Ideen, die Beleuchtung der HDD in den AGB zu packen 
gefällt mir richtig gut, das wäre für meinen Rechner auch eine Überlegung wert. Mal sehen, wie es 
später bei mir wirkt. Ich werde ja blaues Wasser nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten Morgen!

Ich probiere das die Tage mal aus, da ein paar Videos von zu machen - einmal mit dem V-Taster, einmal im AGB.
Muss nur vorher noch was besorgen, dass die LED nicht an den 12V vom Mainboard durchbrennt.
Und denn muss ich mich wohl mal bei Youtube registrieren.....

Ach so: für blau: ich habe noch 'ne Tube Ice-Bomb Blue Steel da - wenn du die haben willst......


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vielen Dank für´s Angebot aber ich habe mich schon mit Wusitta Lebensmittelfarbe eingedeckt.
Über ein Video würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Timmynator (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Muss nur vorher noch was besorgen, dass die LED nicht an den 12V vom Mainboard durchbrennt.



Wenn es um die HDD-LED geht, die kriegen afaik vom Mainboard eigentlich nur Spannung in der groben Umgebung von 3V. Am besten gehst du nochmal mit dem Multimeter dran, aber zB an meinem alten Chieftec waren die grüne und die gelbe LED (Betriebsspannung ~3V, wenn ich mich nicht irre) ohne Widerstände angesteckt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich mess' mal.
Jedoch: der V-Taster ist auch direkt angeschlossen - und dessen LED hat 'nen Vorwiderstand für 12V.
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass da 'ne Strombegrenzung dran ist - dann ist die Spannung nicht ganz so wichtig.

Ich mach' das heute Abend oder morgen Vormittag - hab' Spätschicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Der-Dom (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn der Taster einen Vorwiderstand für 12V hat, dann würde ich empfehlen ihn über einen Optokoppler an 12V anzuschließen. Vorteil: Der Eingang des Optokopplers kann einfach anstelle der normalen LED auf das Mainboard gesteckt werden, da sein Eingang im Prinzip eine LED ist


----------



## Zeimean (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> Da Momentan nur im Luxx passende 5770er angeboten werden


Und was ist das Problem? Warum kaufst du nicht da?

@Topic:
KA


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an HAL 9000!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Supi Update....

Sieht wirklich gut aus...

Ich drück die Daumen für ne neue Graka 

Ist echt ärgerlich....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*Hwl-mp*

Hi!



Zeimean schrieb:


> Und was ist das Problem? Warum kaufst du nicht da?
> 
> @Topic:
> KA


sagen wir's mal so: ich fühle mich in dem Forum nicht so wirklich wohl - und in dem MP schon gar nicht!

Und bei E-Bay komme ich vsl. günstiger dran.


Ich mach' heute nicht viel, sehe aber mal, dass ich ein paar Videos machen kann.

Danke Rossi, ich seh' mal, dass ich das alles stemmen kann - steht ja noch der Drucker an.

Im Moment überlege ich auch, das NT mal zu tauschen: ich habe im USB-Bereich einige Probleme, die evtl. von einem defekten oder zu schwachen NT herrühren könnten:


Wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, wird die Funkmaus erst nach 'nem (erneuten) Warmstart erkannt.
Wenn der Scanner (hat kein Netzteil) angeschlossen ist, werden beide (Funk und Kabel) Mäuse nicht erkannt
Wenn ein USB-Stick angeschlossen ist, auch nicht
 Das deutet - zusammen mit der schwachen 12V-Spannung - ein wenig auf ein schwächelndes NT hin, oder?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmm, wenn eins der Geräte beim Booten zu viel Strom zieht, kann das NT auch nichts machen, 
das habe ich Gelegentlich mit meinem Fritz -Wlan-Stick, muss dann neu booten um ins Netz zu 
kommen.
Angegeben ist er mit 500mA also dem Maximum. Meinen Scanner schließe ich nur bei Bedarf an.
Per USB ja kein Problem.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Mit den Videos war nicht so ganz einfach: meine Digicam hat keine dolle Bildqualität - ich musste schon tricksen, um so weit zu kommen.
Deswegen auch die rundherum aufgehangenen T-Shirts: sonst wäre die Belichtung/Qualität noch ungünstiger.

Ich habe mal einfach einen Musiktitel von der System-Ssd abgespielt und das aufgenommen; einmal mit einer LED im Filter, einmal mit dem V-Taster.

So, mal sehen, ob ich das mit dem Video (wieder) hinkriege....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBOXG92GoqQ

Wie gesagt: die Qualität ist nicht so wirklich dolle.....

Im Übrigen: als ich eben das Bild von der (Luft-) Kühllösung für die GTX 480 gesehen habe, wusste ich, dass mir keine in den Rechner kommt: wenn es so eine Lösung braucht, um die Karte ruhig und kalt zu bekommen, dann ist die nix für mich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PCGH.de)
Das Ding - der Kühler - ist zwar recht beeindruckend, aber ich f+rchte,d a brauche ich einen Mroa 3 Pro nur für die GTX 480 - für eine 480X2 brauche ich dann einen Kühler von meiner Lok, oder wie?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schade, sieht nicht so geil aus wie ich es gedacht hätte. Warscheinlich ist das Licht nicht zu stark, wenn es nur ganz kurz blitzt und man sieht nur das lange Leuchten. Und des lange Leuchten kommt zumindest im Video zu regelmäßig. Aber vllt sieht man des nur in dem Video so recht.


----------



## Kabumm (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

evtl den lükü schwarz lackieren ist evtl auch nicht schlecht..


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Welcehn Lukü meisnt du. Den von der 480? Sind die auch noch stolz, mit so nem Kühler im Furmark auf maximal 60 Grad zu kommen Jede andere Karte friert da ein^^


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mir gefällt das Video, die Idee ist wirklich gut, hast du eine ultrahelle LED oder eine nomale LED genommen?
Im Dunkeln müsste das wirklich schick aussehen.


----------



## Timmynator (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Finde auch, dass es im Filter gut aussieht. Mal etwas Neues. Und der Vergleich mit HAL ist mehr als treffend; kann auch nicht jeder behaupten HAL's Auge im PC zu haben 

Wie hast du das denn mit dem Signal und dem Strom jetzt gelöst? Einfach direkt an den entsprechenden Pol auf dem Mainboard oder wieder per Optokoppler und anderen ausgefallenen Basteleien?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juni 2010)

*USB-Problem, Hdd-LEd*

Hi!



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Schade, sieht nicht so geil aus wie ich es gedacht hätte. Warscheinlich ist das Licht nicht zu stark, wenn es nur ganz kurz blitzt und man sieht nur das lange Leuchten. Und des lange Leuchten kommt zumindest im Video zu regelmäßig. Aber vllt sieht man des nur in dem Video so recht.


Genau das ist das Problem - das war auch der 'Knackpunkt' bei dem V-Taster mit weißer Ringbeleuchtung: die jeweilige Leuchtdauer ist zu kurz.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Video, die Idee ist wirklich gut, hast du eine ultrahelle LED oder eine nomale LED genommen?
> Im Dunkeln müsste das wirklich schick aussehen.


Die LED lag in der Bastelkiste - keine Ahnung, was das für eine ist.
Ich werd' mal noch ein paar besorgen, wenn ich wieder in der Stadt bin.
Im Dunkeln sieht's tatsächlich besser aus - der Punkt im Filter bleibt aber.
Komplett beleuchtet hab' ich den noch nicht bekommen - evtl. braucht's da LED's mit breiten Abstrahlwinkel und die habe ich derzeit nicht.
Leider kann ich das nicht aufnehmen - vor lauter Fragmentierungen sieht man da gar nix mehr - das kriegt die Kamera absolut nicht hin.





Timmynator schrieb:


> Finde auch, dass es im Filter gut aussieht. Mal etwas Neues. Und der Vergleich mit HAL ist mehr als treffend; kann auch nicht jeder behaupten HAL's Auge im PC zu haben


Evtl. beleuchte ich den Filter auf mit einer festen LED und lasse die Hdd-LED im V-Taster - der bleibt ja sowieso.


Timmynator schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn mit dem Signal und dem Strom jetzt gelöst? Einfach direkt an den entsprechenden Pol auf dem Mainboard oder wieder per Optokoppler und anderen ausgefallenen Basteleien?


Direkter Anschluss.
Sind zwar 12V, aber offensichtlich ist ein Konstantstromregler im Mainboard eingebaut - es geht, egal ob mit Vorwiderstand für 12V oder direkt.
Beim DVD-Brenner war es ja anders, deswegen musste ich da zaubern - was einfach war und gut funktioniert.

Ich mach' mich mal schlau: evtl. kann ich ja die LED im Filter auch am AE anschließen - da ist ja so ein Multicoloranschluss dran......


Für mein USB-Problem habe ich auch 'ne Lösung.
Mir fiel gestern Abend ein, dass einer meiner USB-Hubs einen Anschluss für ein externes Netzteil hat.
Das war zwar nicht bei, aber hier liegt noch das Eine oder Andere herum.
Das habe ich angesteckt und die betreffenden Geräte (Scanner, Kartenleser und externe Hdd) daran angeschlossen: jetzt klappt alles einwandfrei.

Jetzt 'stricke' ich erstmal meine Peripherie um - Fummelarbeit!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Siehst du, liegt doch an der Stromaufnahme einiger USB Geräte. Prima, das jetzt alles läuft. 

Für die LED im Filter habe ich noch eine Idee, nimm eine 2- farbige LED, schließ eine Seite an Power 
an, die andere Seite dann an die HDD Anzeige, das könnte auch genial aussehen. Also würde der 
Filter permanent leuchten und bei HDD Aktivität über die 2. Farbe die Farbe ändern. Nur so eine Idee.
Dir weiterhin viel Spaß und alles Gute.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ja - in die Richtung habe ich auch schon überlegt.
Mal meine Bastelkisten durchforsten.....


----------



## Timmynator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Also würde der
> Filter permanent leuchten und bei HDD Aktivität über die 2. Farbe die Farbe ändern.



Dann müsste die HDD-LED aber eine ultrahelle sein, um die Farbe der konstant leuchtenden wirkungsvoll zu überdecken. Ausserdem könnte es schwierig werden, die Farben der LEDs und des Wassers so aufeinander abzustimmen, dass keine eine Matschfarbe herauskommt, wenn HDD + PWR bzw. HDD + Wasser (PWR soll ja wohl überstrahlt werden) leuchten.
Vielleicht ließe sich das ja durch eine Parallelschaltung des HDD Signals realisieren, bei der im V-Taster die Lampe nur bei Zugriff angeht und dafür die Beleuchtung des Filters bei selbigem Zugriff aus. Das würde dann so wirken, als spränge das Licht für die Momente vom Filter in den Schalter...


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Eventuell könnte man weiß + eine andere Farbe nehmen. Zum Beispiel weiß rot. Rot dann für die Hdd verwenden. Ist die Hdd inaktiv, leuchtet der Filter stark blau da weißes licht durch blaue Farbe blau ergibt. Ist sie aktiv kommen violette Blitze. Nimmt man weiß gelb sind die Blitze grün. Bei blauem Wasser hat man nicht so die auswahlt


----------



## Timmynator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Er hat doch rotes Wasser. Aber vielleicht ließe sich das mit einer blauen LED zu violettem Leuchten überreden. Vorausgesetzt, der werte Herr Lokführer kann sich mit einer solch entmannenden Farbe anfreunden  

Was mir beim Thema violett noch einfiele: Ist der Wasserzusatz uv-aktiv? Dann könnte man einfach eine weiße (oder gelbe? Ist nicht momentan eine gelbe drin?) für die reguläre Beleuchtung nutzen und dann mittels UV-LED den Filter bei HDD-Aktivität aufleuchten lassen...


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK, das war wohl ein Fail, ich les zu viele TBs in letzter Zeit^^
Ich glaub nich das das Wasser uv aktiv is (oder doch? - nächster Fail?). Zumindest mit der weiß blauen könntest du helles rot und violett hinbekommen. Eventuell auch eine gelb rote und gelb für die HDD verwenden. Dann sind die Farben rot und orange(wenns von der Helligkeit hinhaut)


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gute Vorschläge, mal sehen, was er macht und ob es was bringt.

@Timmy, 
du musst dran denken, das er nur eine LED einsetzen kann, so weit ich den Filter noch in Erinnerung 
habe. Duo LEDs gibt es meines Wissens nicht in allen beliebigen Mischungen. Er muss also auf die 
Farben zurück greifen, die er bekommen kann.


----------



## Timmynator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Daran hab ich nicht gedacht. Und eine zusätzliche LED nachzurüsten dürfte schwierig bis unmöglich sein. 
Auf die Schnelle habe ich hier eine Duo LED gefunden, die rot und blau bereithält, alle anderen Farbkombinationen dort scheinen unpassend.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da hab ich auch gesucht^^
Gelb Rot könnte noch passen.


----------



## Timmynator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wobei ich mir da Sorgen machen würde, ob nicht die Farben Rot/Orange zu ähnlich wirken.


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jo, zumal sich sich ja auch noch die Farbe der LED mischt, weshalb es dann ja nur noch oranges Licht durhc rotes Wasser. Aber wenn er grad am bestellenis, könnte er ja mal variationen ausprobieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten Morgen!

Gute Ideen - mal sehen, was ich mache: bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

Um zuerst die Frage zu beantworten: das Feser-Konzentrat ist UV-Aktiv - ich habe aber (bisher) keine UV-Lichtquelle greifbar.

Leider habe ich auch keine zweifarb-LED's in Reichweite - das wird bis zu meiner nächsten Bestellung bei Reichelt.de auch so bleiben: dann ist einiges fällig.
Unter anderem: USB-Kabel, Schrumpfschlauch, ein USB-Stick - da kommt einiges zusammen.
Das wird aber leider noch bis Mindestens Mitte Juli Zeit haben (müssen).
Es wird aber garantiert einiges mehr bestellt, als ich brauche - zum probieren, wie Schelmiii richtig anmerkte.


Ich hab' da aber noch einen anderen Gedankengang..
Ein Problem besteht ja in der geringen Leuchtkraft, die daraus resultiert, dass die LED immer - oder oft - nur kurz aufblitzt.
Mein Gedankengang geht nun in die Richtung, diese Leuchtkraft zu vergrößern.
Entweder, in dem mehr Lichtstärke (= mehrere oder stärkere LED's) erzeugt wird - oder, indem die Leuchtzeit verlängert wird.
Im Klartext: im müsste mal sehen, ob ich aus dem kurzen Impuls, der vom Mainboard kommt, einen Impuls von mindestens einer halben Sekunde machen kann.
Ich meine, es gibt da Schaltverstärker, die das hinbekommen - ich muss sie nur finden.

Eine andre Möglichkeit wäre ja, den Filter vom LED-Ausgang des AE aus zu beleuchten.

Mal sehen - ich will mit den vorhandenen LED's - zweifarbige hab' ich derzeit leider nicht greifbar - noch ein wenig experimentieren - auch an anderer Stelle im Rechner.


Noch was anderes: meine 13/10er Schraubanschlüsse (Schwarz, Kupfer) sind nun 'über' und stehen zum Verkauf.
Wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja mal melden.
Und noch was Anderes: mein zen-Stone hat die Grätsche gemacht.
hat wer 'ne Ahnung, wo ich entweder einen neuen Zen Stone her bekomme - oder hat jemand einen MP3-Player mit eingebautem Lautsprecher über?


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nun, woher wusste ich, dass ich mit der UV-aktiven Wasserfarbe falsch lag^^
Falls du was testen willst, ich könnte dir 5m rot-grüne DuoLeds geben und UV aktive.


----------



## godtake (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Meine Gratulation zur Main =D!


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*Auch von mir Gratulation.*

Du hast es mehr als verdient, mach weiter so.


----------



## Zeimean (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gratz zur Main hasse dir verdient!!!!


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*


Gratulation, hast es echt verdient


----------



## herethic (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schieni ist iwie voll der Popstar bei den Redakteuren^^

Glückwunsch


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten morgen - hab' ich was verpasst?
Dat sind aber alte Bilder mit der gebügelten Hardware.....

Immerhin: die 'neue' 5770 ist gekauft: 111€ bei E-Bay.
Nur mal hoffen, dass die auch im Referenzdesign ist - laut Aufdruck auf der (original verschlossenen) Schachtel ist sie es.
Ende der Woche wird die dann eingebaut und dann mach' ich noch 'ne paar Kleinigkeiten - wahrscheinlich 'ne komplette Neuverkabelung wegen Netzteiltausch.....

Im Moment stehen bei mir einige Sachen außerhalb vom PC an.

Und überdies habe ich mich entschlossen - gezwungenermaßen - meinen Tintendrucker zu ersetzen.
Der hat 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und macht viele Streifen - nur nicht da, wo er soll.

Und ein paar USB-Probleme sind auch noch da - entweder liegt's am vielleicht zu schwachen Netzteil - von BQ habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Antwort bekommen - oder es ist wieder 'n USB-Hub im Eimer (na-ja: _drin_ ist er nicht - noch nicht.....).



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch von mir  Gratulation 

Das war schon längst überfällig...


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Auch von mir  Gratulation
> 
> Das war schon längst überfällig...


Ich weiß nicht - auf die USB-Probleme hätte ich verzichten können.
Warum gratulierst Du mir zu denen?
Da sollte man mal über 'ne NobLorRos-Mitgliedschaft nachdenken....

Ach sooo - Du meinst Die Main.....

Dazu gibt es auch 'nen schönen Diksisions-Thread....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Jochen! Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche zur Main! Mach weiter so und laß Dich von Neidern nicht beirren!


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hi jochen. 
erst mal "kongratuleischens" zur main. 
lieber zu spät als gar nie! 

referenzdesign 5770..? ich wünsch dir glück, das es echt so ist!
nach meinem dilemma trau ich bilder und beschrieben genau gar nicht mehr..

so long


----------



## reisball (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch Glückwunsch von mir und die Diskussion in dem Thread fetzt. Wünschte ich hätte soviel Resonanz .


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

bei mir ist erstmal 'schöpferische' Pause.
Ich wollte ja am kommenden WE einiges machen:

Netzteil tauschen, komplett neu verkabeln (hat da noch ein paar Ecken, die mir nicht so gefallen....)
Festplatte tauschen (ist ein größerer Aufwand, da ich dazu das Aquadrive ausbauen 'darf'
die 4870 durch eine 5770 ersetzen
die Peripherie umbauen, um die USB-Probleme zu beheben
Leider habe ich das Geld, was ich erwarte, _nicht_ bekommen. _Sollte_ am 3. überwiesen werden, ist aber erst _heute_ raus gegangen.

Damit ist meine gesamte Zeitplanung hinfällig.

Die _war_ so:

Geld kommt spätestens gestern (Montag - immerhin der 7., was bei Überweisung am 3. hätte reichen sollen) hier an
ich mache die Überweisung gleich - Onlinebanking lässt grüßen
Geld ist spätestens Mittwoch beim Verkäufer der Karte
die 5770 geht am Donnerstag 'raus
und ist spätestens am Samstag hier
ich hätte den Rechner auf meinen freien Tagen (Freitag bis Montag Mittag) auseinander nehmen und alles locker schaffen können

So kommt das Geld _frühestens_ morgen hier an - ich glaube ja_ nicht _dran - und kann _nicht vor Donnerstag_ beim Verkäufer der Karte sein.
Was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist......
Dann könnte die Karte am Freitag in die Post gehen.
_Wenn _DHL dann sehr fix ist, _könnte_ die Karte am Samstag hier sein.
Glaubt jemand, dass _das_ klappt?
Ich nicht. - ich kenn' doch DHL....

Ich glaube eher an folgenden Ablauf:

Geld kommt am Donnerstag hier an; ich überweise am Donnerstag Abend/Nacht (Spätschicht)
mit Glück wird das Geld am Freitag noch bei mir abgebucht; gutgeschrieben wird's beim Verkäufer der Karte aber nicht vor Montag
die Karte geht dann am Diensttag 'raus und ist Donnerstag hier.
Da ich aber an dem Folgewochenende keine Zeit habe (bis Samstag arbeiten und ab Sonntag in die Nachtschicht) und das für die komplette Folgewoche gilt (während der Nachtschichten fange ich solche Schraubereien gar nicht erst an - da ist mir das Risiko zu groß, wegen Übermüdung was zu schrotten), wird es mit dem Umbau vsl. erst in drei bis vier Wochen was.

Der erste Leidtragende ist Mufflon, der meine 4870 kriegen sollte - da ich ohne die 4870 keine Graka  - und so auch keinen Ersatz dafür - habe, kann ich ihm die 4870 auch nicht schicken.

Ich bin:

Enttäuscht
stinksauer
vergniesgnattelt
sehr niedergeschlagen
demotivert
frustriert

Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich da (noch) machen kann/soll.
Das sind dann die Momente, wo Luftkühlung doch 'ne Alternative ist.......


Sorry.

Mir tut's vor allem für Mufflon leid.


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ups, das ist natürlich ärgerlich.. das tut mir leid für dich jochen und natürlich auch für mufflon!
aber guck dem ganzen positiv in die augen, so hast du mal wieder zeit für anderes.. 

so long


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ach, das 'andere' kann ich ja immer 'nebenbei' erledigen - da reicht auch ein freier Tag, wie ich ihn öfters habe (auch unter der Woche).
Aber wenn man für größere Aktionen - wie eben so einen Totalumbau - dienstplanbedingt nur alle paar Monate Zeit hat, ist es extrem ärgerlich, wenn dann (so-)was dazwischen kommt.
Hat DHL ja auch schon geschafft (Paket ging sonstwohin, nur nicht zu mir)

Wobei.... ich kriege das hin - nur wegen Mufflon ärgert mich das übermäßig: ich pflege nämlich meine Zusagen einzuhalten!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Autsch, das ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich, du hast mein volles Mitgefühl, ist schon verdammt blöde,
wenn sich wegen so was der ganze Ablauf der nächsten Tage in Luft auflöst. 
Ich hoffe für dich und Mufflon, dass das Geld heute Nacht oder morgen schon eintrifft, dann ist 
wenigstens noch eine kleine Chance da, das alles noch klappen könnte.


----------



## sonnyboy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmm, das ganze ist echt blöd. Naja, man könnte das schon beschleunigen mit Blitzüberweisung und Expressversand, aber das ist alles nicht ganz billig...
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es vielleicht doch noch klappt!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Was erwartest Du ???

Du bist schließlich bei NobLorRos...

Ist schon echt ärgerlich.....Aber alles wird gut....


Ach so...

*Gratulation zur Main...*

Mfg


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

auch gratz zur main...


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

auch von mir gratz zur main


----------



## gharbi_sam (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gratz zur Main


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du ???


Willst Du das wirklich wissen?



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber alles wird gut....


Du hast ja ein ganz schön großes Vertrauen in die Zukunft - ich schon länger nicht mehr.
OT: und dem, was die Bundesregierung da wieder macht, erst recht nicht!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Gratulation zur Main...*





GodFatherDie schrieb:


> auch gratz zur main...





Own3r schrieb:


> auch von mir gratz zur main



Danke Euch - und allen anderen, die Gratuliert haben.

Mal sehen, irgendwie muss ich die freien Tage ja nun nutzen - hilft ja alles nix.
Wenn meine Laune das hergibt, tausche ich ab morgen Netzteil und die eine Festplatte - Teile der darauf befindlichen Daten werden ausgelagert, weswegen statt der 750er eine 500er reichen wird - und mache die Verkabelung neu.

Voraussetzung dafür wäre aber, dass das erwartete Geld bis morgen früh da ist, so dass ich die Überweisung noch raus schicken kann, bevor ich den Rechner auseinander nehme - sonst verzögert sich das ja noch weiter.

Bis jetzt ist noch nix da, aber heute ist ja auch noch nicht rum.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich langweile mich nicht - nur leider kann ich mit _der_ Laune auch nicht schrauben.
Holz haken könnte ich - hab' aber kein Holz und auch keine Axt.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du tust mir echt Leid,  so langsam kann die Pechsträhne aber aufhören, ich drück dir die Daumen, 
das das Geld heute noch kommt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Geld ist da - und wieder weg.
Wurde vorhin gut geschrieben und ich hab' die Überweisung auch gleich gemacht.

Mal sehen, wie ich morgen drauf bin - ansonsten braucht 'das bisschen Haushalt' auch mal wieder Zuwendung......

Zu tun habe ich also so oder so.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na dann bin ich aber mal gespannt was da kommt!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich langweile mich nicht - nur leider kann ich mit _der_ Laune auch nicht schrauben.
> Holz haken könnte ich - hab' aber kein Holz und auch keine Axt.


 

Also....

Für den Fall, das Du nicht weißt, was Du jetzt machen sollst.....

Da kannst Du mal bei mir vorbei kommen....der Rasen müsste gemäht werden....

Zur Belohnung, darfst Du auch mal am Pool schnuppern....

**duckundwegrenn**

Mfg


----------



## eman84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

im pool wärs wenigsten angenhem küh l


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> der Rasen müsste gemäht werden....
> 
> Zur Belohnung, darfst Du auch mal am Pool schnuppern....



Wenn ich mit _der_ Laune Deinen Rasen mähe, hast Du hinterher 'nen Sturzacker - oder 'n Loch im Boden, dass Dein ganzes Dorf umfasst.

So, wie ich heute bei dem Wetter auf Arbeit geschwitzt habe, brauche ich Deinen Pool nicht - meine Schuhe (Größe 48...) reichen aus - und sind voll!


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*Überraschung!*

Hi!

So, an sich wollte ich ja dieses Wochenende 'nur' eine Festplatte und das Netzteil wechseln - wenn überhaupt.

Nun hat sich aber was zugetragen:


Die Grafikkarte (die bei E-Bay ersteigerte 5770) ist gestern aus  Dortmund abgeschickt worden.
Eben (9:50 Uhr) klingelt es bei mir und  ein zwar mangelhaft (= nicht in DHL-Unternehmensbekleidung) gekleideter, aber schneller Herr kommt zu mir in den dritten Stock (man glaubt es kaum - das letzte  Paket hatte DHL nämlich im 1. Stock abgegeben, obwohl ich zu Hause war)  und drückt einem völlig überraschten Empfänger ein Paket in die Hand!

Drin dürfte die 5770 von E-Bay sein.

Also steht heute/morgen dann etwas mehr Arbeit an:


Rechner aufschrauben
die 4870 ausbauen, Wakü brücken
die 5770 testweise einbauen
testen
Grafikkarte (4870) in die Kiste, Zubehör dazu, Aufkleber drauf
wenn  das zeitlich klappt, auf's Fahrrad und die Karte zur Post (die haben  nur bis 13 Uhr auf - das wird sehr knapp
Auf dem Rückweg: einkaufen (Ein Glück: ich wollte an sich schon weg sein, wär' ich's gewesen........)
Rechner aus seiner Ecke, Wasser ablassen
Aquadrive, Netzteil und alle Kabel ausbauen
die alte (die zerschossene) 5770 auseinander genommen, den Kühler ab.
den Kühler auf die eben angekommene 5770 schrauben
die eine Festplatte im Aquadrive tauschen
das Netzteil einbauen, alle Kabel neu machen 
Ich will bei der Gelegenheit gleich ein paar Änderungen an den Sata-Kabeln vornehmen - da gefällt mir nicht alles....
Das Aquadrive einbauen
die 5770 einbauen
Wakü füllen
Rechner testen - ohne Radi
Ich hab' ja schon früher festgestellt, dass der Rechner kurzzeitig und im Idlebetrieb auch ohne Radi läuft
Radi abbauen - der jetzige Standort hat sich als thermisch ungünstig erwiesen - und an anderer Stelle neu aufhängen
Rechner wieder in die Ecke, externe Geräte neu verkabeln 
Auch da will ich ein paar Änderungen machen: einiges ist ungünstig, anderes funktioniert nicht: scheinbar vertragen sich einige USB-Geräte nicht, wenn sie am gleichen Strang hängen
Und dann: EINSCHALTEN!

Und dabei: viele Fotos machen.
Leider ist das Wetter nicht so dolle, ich brauche wieder meinen Halogenstrahler, sonst werden die Fotos nix.

mal sehen, wie weit ich heute komme.....

Wenn ich mich 'ne Weile nicht melde, wundert Euch also nicht: ich habe ja keinen zweiten Rechner mehr.

Ich schalt' dann mal ab und mache mich an die Schritte 1-4.

Grüße

Jochen
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Viel Glück. Hoffe es klappt so wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## godtake (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

*Daumen ganz fest drück*

aber mal am Rande: Sind deine ganzen Teile nicht schon ganz ausgeleiert vom vielen aueinander- wieder zusammen - auseinander - wieder zusammen...? *duggunwegisser*


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*und wieder - reingefallen!*

Hi!

So, zumindest läuft er wieder.
Aber: mit wassergekühlter 5770 wird's wohl nix.

Nun mal der Reihe nach:

Die Schritte 1-4 habe ich gemacht, Schritt 5 wird nix: die Plexiplatte der 4870 muss noch 'ne Weile einweichen, damit die roten Farbspuren abgehen.

Also: 

*Schritt 1&2:* Rechner aufschrauben, 4870 ausbauen

Da steht er nun und harrt der - hoffentlich erfreulichen - Dinge, die da kommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seitenwand ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sie: die 4870 - sie wird den Rechner nun verlassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also: Wasser ablassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht: damit ich nicht alles Wasser ablassen muss, habe ich den Kreislauf an zwei Stellen getrennt bzw. blockiert: vor der 4870 mit einer Klemme, dahinter (außerhalb des Rechners) habe ich die Schnellkupplung getrennt und ein Stück Schlauch (eine passende Kupplung habe ich noch da) angeschlossen, womit ich ablassen kann.

(Strom-)Stecker von der 4870 ab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die - ausgebaute, gereinigte und ihrer Plexiplatte beraubte - 4870:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schritt 3&4:* 5770 einbauen und testen.

Bevor ich die 5770 einbauen kann, muss ich sie erstmal auspacken...

Das Paket und sein größter Feind: das Teppichmesser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die noch originalverschweisste Verpackung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unten links die Herstellerbezeichnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als ich vor drei Wochen auf der Homepage von Club3D nachsah, wurde mir diese Karte angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Club3d.com)
Und für diese Karte ist der Kühler, den ich habe, passend.

Also: ausgepackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild lässt es erahnen: es ist nicht die Karte im Referenzdesign.

So sieht sie tatsächlich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich mal die zerschossene 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal beide übereinander:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar erkennbar: die 'neue' ist kürzer, die Spannungswandler liegen weiter zum Slotblech hin.
Evtl. pass der Küherl doch, wenn auch die GPU weiter zum Slotblech hin liegt - ich baue die Karte also noch mal aus und messe genau nach.

Voraussichtlich wird der Kühler aber nicht passen; spätestens die höheren Elkos links der rechts neben dem Kühler liegenden Spannungswandler stören, da sie höher sind.
Wenn es nur das ist, kann ich aber den Kühler ein wenig nacharbeiten oder ein dickeres Wärmeleitpad nehmen.

Soweit erstmal das; eingebaut sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut erkennbar: die Brücke, mit der ich die - in der Wasserkühlung ja momentan fehlende - Grafikkarte überbrückt habe.

Hier nochmal im Detail: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wakü läuft, ist aber natürlich nicht vollständig entlüftet - so lange sie nur im Desktop läuft, macht das nix.
Soweit erstmal der Stand der Dinge.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Man du hast die Probleme echt gepachtet. Sag mal eins, hast du die Karte gekauft, wie sie in dem Link zu sehen ist. Wenn ja wär das echt nen hartes Brot, was sie dir da hinwerfen und ich würde nicht zögern und den ordentlich den M.... blasen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tja, hilft nix: bei E-Bay gekauft und dem Verkäufer kann ich keinen Vorwurf machen: sie entspricht dem, was er angegeben hat.

Im Notfall wird's so kommen, dass ich die wieder weggebe und einen neuen Versuch starte.
Erstmal sehe ich mir das aber gaaanz genau an.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## poMMes123 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schade für dich mit der Karte wenn sie nicht passt  Aber dank deiner Hilfe habe ich die Richtige 5770 gefunden war zwar gebraucht ein bisschen teuer aber der Wasserkühler passt. Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe!

mfg


----------



## sonnyboy (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, daß alles paßt (nach einer eventuellen Änderung) und Du weiterarbeiten kannst!


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So, ich habe die 5770 nun mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen: klappt garantiert nicht, auch nicht mit umarbeiten.

Denn: die Spawas - und damit auch die Elkos - sind so dicht an der GPU, dass der Hauptkühlkörper abgeschnitten werden müsste.
Und das ist mir nun doch zu heikel.
Nun muss ich halt sehen, wo ich eine andere 5770 her bekomme.
Eine Alternative wäre zwar die 5770 Vapor X von Sapphire.
Ich sehe aber irgendwo nicht ein, ~170€ zu bezahlen.
Da kann ich mir auch gleich 'ne 5830 einbauen.
Auch bei E-bay wollen alle inzwischen etwas viel für die Karten haben: neue kriegste kaum unter 150€.
Ist doch blöde, dass die alle immer was Neues bringen müssen; können die nicht mal beim Bewährten bleiben?

Genauso doof ist es, dass es für die neuen Designs keinen Wasserkühler gibt.
Sonst könnte ich ja meinen EK-Kühler verkaufen und mir 'ne andere 5770 zulegen.

Da ist man als früh kaufender User - in dem Fall des Wasserkühlers - mal wieder der Dumme.

@poMMes123: wo her haste die 5770?

grüße

Jochen

€dit: ich habe mir mal eine zur Ansicht bestellt: diese hier bei Atelco.
Laut Herstellernummer, Bild und Webseite bei MSI entspricht die dem Referenzdesign.
Ob das wirklich so ist, sehe ich dann Mittwoch.

Ich hätte - laut Bild - auch diese hier nehmen können.
Betrachtet man sich das Bild, so hat die den alten 'Batmobil'-Kühler, wäre also im Referenzdesign.
http://www4.atelco.de/resource?articleId=30225&size=2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: atelco.de)
Aber: die HAN-Nummer (die Herstelleridentifikationsnummer) und ein Blick auf die Club3d-Seite verraten, dass diese Karte so aussieht:
http://www.club-3d.com/images/product_images/image_5/CGAX-57724I.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: club3d.com)
Und das ist die Gleiche, wie ich sie im Moment drin habe.
Da passt der EK-Kühler nicht.
Na, mal sehen, was dann Mittwoch bei raus kommt.

Ach so: ich tausche meine nagelneue 5770 gegen eine alte im Referenzdesign.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmm schade das auch hier der Waserkühler nicht passt...

Aber mir ist bei der Club 3d Karte aufgefallen, dass die Spannungswandler "gar nicht" richtig gekühlt werden, bzw. keine Kühlkörper o.Ä. haben...

Da würde doch durchaus eine GPU-Only Wasserkühlung Sinn mache oder?
Was hältst du davon?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Du hast recht: wirklich gekühlt werden die nicht.
oder, richtiger: nur durch den Luftstrom vom Ventilator.
Da der Luftstrom aber bei einem Wasserkühler - auch einem GPU-only - wegfällt, habe ich da ernste Bedenken, das die Spawas überhitzen.
Spätestens, wenn ich mal übertakte.

Von daher ist mir der Fullcover - den ich ja (im Gegensatz zum GPU-only) habe - erheblich sicherer.

Eben hatte ich 'ne Schrecksekunde: mitten im Arbeiten - habe gerade bei E-Bay gestöbert (ist schon toll, was manche Leute glauben, für Preise nehmen zu können: *fast 250€*für 'ne 5770 Vapor-X (laut Preisvergleich gibt's die ab ~160€ für die lite Retail und ~175€ für die full Retail) - als sich der Rechner abschaltet.

Lies sich einwandfrei wieder starten - ein Blick auf meine Infoleiste zeigte die Ursache: CPU-Temperatur bei rund 75° (bei 80° erfolgt die Abschaltung - mit 'ner Wakü ist das schon in Ordnung).
Ursache: ich hatte nicht ganz aufgefüllt und durch die sich sammelnden Luftblasen war wohl kein Wasser im CPU-Kühler.

Ein wenig nachgefüllt, nu is' alles wieder gut.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ampeldruecker (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Interessant, wie viele Luftblasen sich immer irgendwo verstecken, hatte ich auch das letzte mal nur, ohne, dass der PC an war  habe dann nur gesehen wie das Wasser nur noch über das Anti Cyclon Ding rüberschwappte


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*Schrittfolge*

Was mich ärgert: meine Aquasuit spinnt.
Wenn ich die aufrufe, kriege ich immer so was:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, Ihr seht jetzt nicht auf die schöne Frau, sondern auf die Fehlermeldungen!

Wie ist denn nun der Stand:
die Schritte:

erledigt
erledigt
erledigt
erledigt
morgen: die Plexiplatte der 4870 muss noch einweichen
entfällt ja nun erstmal
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
entfällt ja nun erstmal
entfällt ja nun erstmal
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt
entfällt ja nun erstmal
kommt jetzt
kommt jetzt

So, ich bin denn mal 'ne Weile offline.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh man, da hast du ja schon einiges hinter dir, ich hoffe, du bekommst die anderen Sachen noch in den Griff.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du endlich die richtige Karte bekommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2010)

*Da isser wieder!*

Hi!

So weit, so gut.

Also: die geplanten Schritte habe ich einigermaßen erledigt:


das Aquadrive ausgebaute, Festplatte gewechselt, Aquadrive wieder eingebaut
Netzteil getauscht
Kabel (Strom und Sata) neu gemacht
die - luftgekühlte - 5770 eingebaut
Die Wakü wieder gefüllt
Was ich noch nicht gemacht habe:


Änderungen an der Peripherie
den Radi versetzt
Beides mache ich morgen.

Als ich den Rechner eben eingeschaltet habe, kam natürlich erstmal der übliche Fehler: NTLDR fehlt.
Hätte ich das Sata-Kabel der System-Festplatte evtl. doch auch an der Ssd anstecken sollen......

Ansonsten: keine Probleme.
Nur:


das USB-Problem besteht nach wie vor: es dauert etwa 3 Minuten, bis mein Trackball und die USB-Funkmaus erkannt werden
die Aquasuite spinnt nach wie vor
Momentan läuft die Pumpe auf 100%, damit die Luftblasen 'nen Abgang machen.
Die Leistungsmessung erzählt völligen Blödsinn, weil ein Tempsensor nicht mehr an der Wakü hängt: der, der vor der Grafikkarte war, ist ausgebaut, aber elektrisch noch am AE angeschlossen - das Kabel raus fummeln ist mir zu mühsam, vor allem, da ich ja hoffe, bald wieder 'ne 5770 mit Wakü zu haben.

So weit dieses; Bilder gibt's morgen - ich hab' etliche gemacht.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Zer0q12 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi, verfolge schon deinen Thread etwas länger. Erstmal mein Beileid was bei dir schon alles schief ging ist echt der Hammer. (nicht falsch verstehen)
Sonst finde ich echt toll was du so alles anstellst, einen muss es ja geben der die Sachen testet 
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen! PS: Zur Grafikkarte auf Aquatuning findest du eine Kompatibilitätsliste.
[X]Abo

mfg Zer0q12


----------



## h_tobi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die USB Probleme können auch vom Aquaero kommen, habe da auch einiges hinter mir.
Selbst ein interner Hub konnte die nicht bereinigen. (Vistax32)
Unter Vista x64 läuft die Software aber perfekt, im 32er Modus.


----------



## godtake (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Heyho, 

na, das klingt doch schon mal gar nimmer sooo schlecht, hast ja das meiste von dem geschafft was Du dir vorgenommen hast. Das Aquaero- Thema kenn ich auch (gelle, h_tobi =D), ich hab mir ein normales internes USB- Kabel zurecht gepfriemelt, von da an lief alles wunderbar.

Auf jeden Fall: *DaumenDrück*


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Guten Morgen!



Zer0q12 schrieb:


> Hi, verfolge schon deinen Thread etwas länger. Erstmal mein Beileid was bei dir schon alles schief ging ist echt der Hammer. (nicht falsch verstehen)
> Sonst finde ich echt toll was du so alles anstellst, einen muss es ja geben der die Sachen testet
> Lass dich nicht unterkriegen! PS: Zur Grafikkarte auf Aquatuning findest du eine Kompatibilitätsliste.
> [X]Abo
> ...


Du verfolgst den Thread ---- aber er ist schneller!
Danke Dir; mir macht das sooo viel nicht aus - nur der Brieftasche....
Mich ärgert's nur, wenn meine langen WE's flöten gehen.
Mein Dienstplan ist schon wieder gekippt....
Na, mal sehen, was sich da tut - das Grobe bekomme ich heute erledigt und der Rest lässt sich dann notfalls auch nebenbei erledigen.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die USB Probleme können auch vom Aquaero kommen, habe da auch einiges hinter mir.
> Selbst ein interner Hub konnte die nicht bereinigen. (Vistax32)
> Unter Vista x64 läuft die Software aber perfekt, im 32er Modus.





godtake schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> na, das klingt doch schon mal gar nimmer sooo schlecht, hast ja das meiste von dem geschafft was Du dir vorgenommen hast. Das Aquaero- Thema kenn ich auch (gelle, h_tobi =D), ich hab mir ein normales internes USB- Kabel zurecht gepfriemelt, von da an lief alles wunderbar.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall: *DaumenDrück*


So, den Thread müsstet Ihr mir mal verklickern - oder einfach das Ergebnis mitteilen.

Ich hab' ja W7 64-bit.
Also müsste ich die Aquasuite auf 32-bit umstellen, gell?
Frage nur: wie?
Die Aquasuite läuft ja im 32-bit-Modus: das Programm ist im Ordner "Programme(x86) unter gebracht, dort sind nur 32-bit-Programme drin.

Auch ein Umstellen auf Vista oder XP hilft an der Stelle nicht.
Ich hab das auch schon mal deinstalliert (Das AE läuft ja auch ohne die Software prima!) und neu installiert - hilft auch nicht.


Übrigens: meine 12V-Spannung ist nicht besser geworden: 10,56V werden mir angezeigt.
Also lag's wohl nicht am Netzteil - wird wohl so eine Stromsparfunktion sein.
Bei Meisterkühler.de komme ich übrigens auf gut 350W, bei BeQuiet! auf ein 550W-Netzteil - ganz schöner Unterschied!
Rechne ich nun hier, komme ich auf 362W und es wird mir ein 412W-Netzteil empfohlen.
Bei Corsair.com werden mir vier Netzteile zwischen 450 und 650W empfohlen; Enermax gibt mir 427W aus.

Also dürfte ich mit meinem 'alten' 450W ganz gut liegen - es sollte jedenfalls reichen.
Zumal ich bei den Berechnungen immer mehr eingebe, als ich habe:


ich gebe vier Festplatten an; ich habe aber nur drei - wenn ich Wechselrahmen eine drin ist, wird nicht gespielt, sondern nur Daten verschoben.
Ich gebe 8 'normale' Lüfter an - habe aber nur 5 sparsame Lüfter
eine zusätzliche PCI-E-Karte ist immer angegeben, obwohl die gar nicht drin ist.
 
Wenn ich nun mal BeQuiet weg lasse - denke mal, die gehen sehr auf Nummer sicher - dann würde mein bisheriges 450W-Netzteil ausreichen.
Zumal: diese Leistungen setzen ja voraus, dass alle Bauteile gleichzeitig ihre maximale Leistung aufnehmen/verbrauchen.
Wann ist das denn der Fall?
Entweder wandelt mein Rechner Videos um - dann läuft nur die CPU auf Volllast.
Oder ich bin am Spielen - dann hat die Grafikkarte zu tun, aber bsp. die Festplatten und der DVD-Brenner haben Pause.
Das nennt sich dann Gleichzeitigkeitsfaktor - gibt es auch in der Elektrobranche.

Insoweit müsste ich mit dem 450W-Netzteil an sich gut hinkommen.
Ich lass' das 750W-NT erstmal drin - hab' jetzt keine Meinung, die ganzen Kabel wieder zu tauschen.


Diese USB-Unverträglichkeiten hatte ich früher schon mal.
Meistens im Zusammenhang mit der G19 - die scheint da ziemlich zickig zu sein.
Das lässt sich ja einfach feststellen, ob das AE was damit zu tun hat: einfach mal abziehen und den Rechner neu starten.
Die Steuerung an sich geht ja auch ohne die USB-Verbindung.
Wär' aber ärgerlich, wenn's daran liegt.
Dafür ist das AE nun doch 'n Ende zu teuer.....
Mal sehen.
Ich bin jedenfalls wach und mache gleich mal ein paar Bilder zu recht.
Und dann gibt's auch 'nen Umbaubericht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich habe bei mir einfach die Asuite nicht mehr im Autostart gelassen, dann funktioniert alles bestens.
Unter x64 läuft sie komischerweise ohne Probleme, laut dem Forum von AquaComputer gibt es die
häufigsten Probleme mit Asus- MBs ich habe ja ein P5Q Deluxe verbaut. 
Ich habe ebenfalls sporadische Aussetzer mit meinem Fritz W-Lan Stick, ich vermute, dass das Board
Probleme mit USB Geräten hat, die die max. Leistung von 500mA benötigen, da scheint das Board
gelegentlich außer Tritt zu kommen.

Dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin alles Gute, ich bin schon auf deinen nächsten Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*Umbau - Netzteilwechsel*

Hi!

Wie bereits erwähnt, hat der Wechsel des Netzteils keine Fortschritte gebracht.
Da er aber einige Erfahrungen gebracht hat, will ich Euch den Wechsel hier ausführlich beschreiben.

Da steht er nun: ausgebaut, was raus muss(te):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier - mal wieder - ein Paket:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Riesenkiste!

runter mit dem Packpapier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falsch herum?
an sich nicht: man beachte die Beschriftung auf dem Deckel.

Na, mal umdrehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tatsächlich: legt man den Karton vom Netzteil mit dem Griff zu sich auf den Tisch, ist die Beschriftung auf dem Deckel falsch herum.

Egal, auf den Inhalt kommt es an!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein 'ausgewachsenes' Handbuch - und nicht bloß ein paar Seiten.
Und viele kleine Kartons - sind wir denn hier beim Kartonhandel?
Weg mit den Kästchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele, viele Kabel!

Mal sortieren, was wir denn am Ende brauchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also:


rot (ganz links): das PCI-E-Kabel für die Grafikkarte
Nachteil: dieses Kabel hat zwei Anschlüsse (1*6-Pol und 1*6+2-Pol)
bei meiner 5770 brauche ich nur einen 6-Pol, habe also wieder ein überflüssiges Kabel im Rechner - nicht so dolles Kabelmanagement
Wer eine (übertaktete) 5970 einbaut, hat auch ein Problem: er braucht zwei Stränge davon - am Netzteil lassen sich bis zu drei anschließen - und hat dann zwei Kabel 'über'.
Ein ganz klarer Minuspunkt, zumal das bsp. beim meinem alten Netzteil besser gelöst war: jeder Strang hat da nur einen Anschluss.
orange: die beiden Kabel für das Mainboard:
8-Poliger CPU-Anschluss
4-Pin-Molex für die Versorgung der Grafikkarte - mein Mainboard braucht den noch.

Diese beiden Kabel sind sehr kurz; insbesondere das 4-Pin-Molex ist doch sehr knapp bemessen.
 


blau: 3* 4-Pin Molex für die Wasserkühlung
Ich brauche 2*4-Pin Mole: einmal für das Aquatube und einmal für das Aquaero
gelb: einmal Sata für die Ssd
Die braucht keinen eigenen Anschluss - verbraucht ja kaum was - ist aber wegen ihres Einbauortes so besser anzuschließen
zwei Mal grün: je 3* Sata für die Festplatten usw.
ein Kabel für den Festplattenwechselrahmen (ganz unten im  5,25"-Schacht, über dem AE) und die untere Hdd im Aquadrive
ein Kabel für die obere Hdd im Aquadrive und den DVD-Brenner

bei diesen Kabeln ist mir auch ein schwerwiegender Nachteil aufgefallen: sie sind so gebaut, dass - bei normaler Anordnung - das Kabel von oben nach unten an den Laufwerken entlang geführt werden muss.
Der Sata-Anschluss hat ja 'nen Winkel, so dass er nur in einer Ausrichtung aufgesteckt werden kann.
Das ist hier so angeordnet, dass der Anfang des Kabels oben liegt und der letzte Stecker unten.
Nachteile:
mehr Kabel im Rechner
evtl. kann - bei großen Gehäusen - das Kabel zu kurz werden.
Ich habe ja nur ein Midi-Gehäuse, bei einem Big-Tower hätte ich schon Probleme bekommen!
 
 
Vorteilhaft ist, das genug Kabel dabei sind.
Insgesamt kann ich dem Kabelmanagement leider nur ein 'ausreichend' attestieren: ich hatte mir doch wesentlich mehr erhofft!

Hier mal ein paar direkte Vergleiche der beiden Netzteile:

Die Anschlussseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar erkennbar: das Dark Power Pro P8 750W hat fünf Anschlussplätze für Laufwerke, während es beim - mit 450W allerdings deutlich schwächeren - Vorgänger nur 4 sind, von denen einer noch durch den 4-Pin-Molex-Anschluss für das Mainboard belegt ist, also nur drei für Laufwerke zur Verfügung stehen.
Das kommt daher, dass das neuere NT einen zusätzlichen Anschluss für das genannte 4-Pin-Molex-Kabel hat (der quadratische 4-polige Anschluss oben in der Mitte).
Beim 750W-NT ist unter dem Mainboardanschluss der P4/P8-Anschluss zu finden.

Das 750W-NT hat drei Anschlüsse für Grafikkarten (die zwölfpoligen rechts übereinander), das 450W-NT nur zwei 8-polige, was man ihm aber nicht vorwerfen kann: das ist der unterschiedlichen Leistungsklasse geschuldet.

Der P4-Anschluss (beim 450W-NT blau) ist entfallen, da das Kabel vom 750W-NT einen 4+4-Pol-Stecker hat.

Die vier kleinen Anschlüsse - beim 450W-NT rechts neben dem ATX-Strang, beim 750W-NT links) sind für Lüfter gedacht.
Diese Lüfter werden vom Netzteil in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur gesteuert und haben eine Nachlauffunktion: nach dem Ausschalten des Rechner (Soft-Off) laufen sie noch ein wenig nach, um einen Hitzestau zu vermeiden.

Da ich nur einen - vom AE geregelten - Lüfter habe, nutze ich diese Funktion nicht (mehr).

Der weiße Anschluss beim 750W-NT ist der für das Koppeln der 12V-Schienen: das soll beim Übertakten Vorteile bringen; zum schalten - nur bei ausgeschalteten Rechner! - liegt eine entsprechende Slotblende bei.

Was bei dem neueren 750W-NT fehlt, ist der Signalanschluss, mit welchem das Tachosignal des Netzteillüfters zum Mainboard übertragen werden kann (das dünne, schwarz-weiße Kabel beim oberen Netzteil).

Die Tatsache, dass die Anschlüsse beim neueren Dark Power Pro P 8 750W
durchgehend schwarz sind, ergibt eine bessere Optik; diese ist insgesamt recht gut.

Was optisch dagegen komplett abfällt, ist - wie auch schon vorher - der Sleeve: den kann man einfach nur als 'vorhanden' bezeichnen, mehr nicht.
Zumal am Ende der Kabel immer rund 2cm 'nackt' sind, wo dann die bunten Kabeladern heraus schauen: ganz mies!
In der Preisklasse (~170€ für das 750W) kann man erheblich mehr erwarten.
Zurück zum Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man hier sieht, ist das 750W-NT ein ganzes Stück länger; das ist aber auf die höhere Leistung zurück zu führen.

Dieses 'mehr' verursacht bei mir aber ein Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie man hier sieht, ist der Anschluss vom Ablass im Wege.
Hier noch mal deutlicher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte ja schon das kleinere Netzteil mit Schrauben etwas weiter nach hinten rücken müssen.

Nun hatte ich die Wahl: 


den Ablassanschluss verlegen
Dazu die Wakü ändern (nicht der Aufwand) und ein neues Loch bohren.
das Netzteil noch weiter nach hinten setzen
Da letzteres erheblich einfacher ist, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier sieht man die Differenz - es kommt ja noch die Blende vom Gehäuse drauf.

Also mal eben vier M3-Gewindestangen zugeschnitten und eingesetzt - auch kein Thema.
So sieht das alles inzwischen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außer dem beschriebenen Änderungen habe ich noch den Anschluss ovn Fillport - der ist ja im Deckel eingebaut - von der rechten Seite des AGB auf die linke gewechselt und dementsprechend den Entlüftungsanschluss von links nach rechts.
Hintergrund: die Schlauchführung zum Fillport war so ungünstig, dass das Wasser vom Fillport nicht in den AGB lief - jetzt ist es besser, aber nicht perfekt.
Hier mal ein aktuelles Betriebsbild - als nächstes ändere ich mal die Peripherie (diese USB-Geschichte) und setze den Radi um.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil werde ich aber beim nächsten größeren Umbau wieder ausbauen, da scheinbar das alte 450W-NT reicht und ich das 750W-NT dann für den nächsten Rechner brauchen kann.

Es sei denn, es findet sich ein Sponsor, der mir ein NT zur Verfügung stellt.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Es ist immer wieder faszinierend deinen mit WaKü- Teilen vollgestopften Rechner zu bewundern,
das mit dem neuen NT ist schon schade, du hast aber eine gute Lösung gefunden.
Auf jeden Fall ist das neue BQ ein schönes Stück HW, von den kleinen Mängeln abgesehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

von eben deswegen werd' ich den Eumel auch behalten und im neuen Rechner einsetzen.

War halt 'n Versuch, um zu sehen, ob's an dem NT liegt oder nicht.
Insoweit war er erfolgreich: das NT ist als Fehlerursache 'raus.

Ich mach mal eben die Treppe - ich bin dran - und dann setze ich den Radi um und ordne die Peripherie neu.
Wobei sich mein Verdacht im Moment gegen den USB-Kartenleser richtet: der meldet sich erst nach den Mäusen an.
Vielleicht blockiert der da?
Mal schauen!


Manchmal ist das schon zum.....

Im Laufe der kommenden Woche will ich noch mal ein paar Detailaufnahmen machen - wer was Bestimmtes will.....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## DaxTrose (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo Jochen. Ich habe Dein Leiden hier mal nachgelesen und Du hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl! Ich habe auch gerade das NT wechseln müssen, da mein "altes" Dark Power P7 650W auch Zicken gemacht hat. Ich habe von Be Quiet innerhalb 24h ein Ersatz bekommen - und zwar das gleich was Du jetzt auch hast. Das nenne ich mal Service! Die Länge ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen, nur habe ich bei mir genügend Platz. Für Dein Problem gibt es von Lian Li aber auch eine interessante Lösung:
Lian Li PE-01B schwarz, Netzteilrahmen bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Gibt es auch in Silber:
Lian Li PE-01A silber, Netzteilrahmen bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Deine Lösung ist natürlich CaseModerStyle!


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Die Extender von Lian-Li kenne ich auch - musste nur kurzfristig was machen.
Die Dinger gibt's auch bei Caseking.

Ich wünschte, ich könnte von Service von BeQuiet dasselbe wie Du sagen: ich habe die vor einigen Wochen angeschrieben, die haben nochmal nachgefragt, ich geantwortet und seit dem ist Ruhe.

Werd' mal nachfragen, aber da die Probleme (USB und niedrige 12V-Spannung) nach wie vor bestehen, dürfte es _nicht_ am Netzteil liegen.
Ich baue das 450W P6 demnächst (vlt. nächstes Wochende) wieder ein.
Die 5770 ist ja genügsamer als die 4870, also sollte das auf jedem Fall reichen - auch, wenn der PSU-Rechner von BQ was anderes sagt....

Im Rahmen meiner Versuche habe ich ja auch ein CF aus zwei 5770er einschließlich OC (CPU und GPU's) einwandfrei damit versorgen können.

Wenn ich eine wassergekühlte 5770 habe, steht ja sowieso wieder eine kleine Umbauaktion an.
Und dann ist der Netzteilwechsel kein Akt.

Wesentlich problematischer ist es da schon, eine 5770 zu bekommen, auf die ein Wasserkühler passt.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Erstmal: Super TB

Ist nur ne Idee aber kann das mit der schwachen 12V.Rail vllt mit zu geringer Eingangs Spannung zu tun haben?

Ansonsten hat deine Brieftasche mein Mitleid

mfg Scheolin


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

oh, jochen du hast aber momentan immer wieder mal ein bissel pech!
ist es wirklich so arg schwer ne 5770 zu bekommen ? -.- wollte mir bald auch eine anschafen mit wkü.


----------



## sonnyboy (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ohje Jochen, Du hast scheinbar das Pech gepachtet!  Naja, nach dem, was ich hier schon gelesen und erlebt hab, weiß ich, daß Du auch das meistern wirst - und es wird immer besser!


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!


Scheolin schrieb:


> Ist nur ne Idee aber kann das mit der schwachen 12V.Rail vllt mit zu geringer Eingangs Spannung zu tun haben?
> 
> Ansonsten hat deine Brieftasche mein Mitleid
> 
> mfg Scheolin


die Idee hat was - 'passt' aber leider nicht.
Aus zwei Gründen:


die Ausgangsspannung wird elektronisch geregelt, da ist die Eingangsspannung relativ unwichtig - die meisten Netzteile arbeite in einem weiten Spannungsbereich, bsp. von 110-240V
Ich hab' nachgemessen: bewegt sich so um die 225-233V - also absolut im normalen Rahmen (230V sollen es sein)



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> oh, jochen du hast aber momentan immer wieder mal ein bissel pech!
> ist es wirklich so arg schwer ne 5770 zu bekommen ? -.- wollte mir bald auch eine anschafen mit wkü.


Tja, eine 5770 zu kriegen ist einfach, eine im Referenzdesign zu bekommen schier unmöglich - jedenfalls neu.
Als einzige Alternative bleibt die Vapor X von Sapphire - die ist im Referenzdesign, aber auch recht teuer.
Ich hoffe ja mal, dass demnächst weitere Kühler heraus kommen, ansonsten bleibt nur die Variante mit einem GPU-only-Kühler - bei der ich aber die Kühlung der G-Rams und Spawas für u. U. kritisch halten würde.



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Ohje Jochen, Du hast scheinbar das Pech gepachtet!  Naja, nach dem, was ich hier schon gelesen und erlebt hab, weiß ich, daß Du auch das meistern wirst - und es wird immer besser!



Na ja - ich bin schließlich NobLorRos'ler - und was der Lord da so hinter sich hat......
Ich übe noch......

Ich sag' mir immer: es gibt schlimmeres!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jo, leider obwohl ich die gpu only kühlung sehr hässlich finde.
Da wartet man besser bis die preise unten sind und man holt sich dann eine 5850 oder so.


----------



## Scheolin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bin halt kein Elektroniker

War ja auch nur ne Idee...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Scheolin: macht ja nix - ist immer gut, auch mal andere Sichtweisen zu sehen - auch ich bin ab und zu Betriebsblind.

@GodFatherDie: tja, nur kann einem das bei 'ner 5850 oder 5870 auch passieren: inzwischen kommen ja alle mit eigenem Design.
Besser wäre es gewesen, wenn ich mir meine erste 5770 nicht zerschossen hätte.....

Warum hat dieses dumme Kabel auch falsch herum gepasst?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## rebiirth (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hmm, kannst die ja leider nicht reklamieren ne...
ich versteh es auch nicht warum die nicht einfach ref. karte noch prodozieren total sinlos die abzuschafen für die leute die darauf ne wkü bauen wollen.

grüße


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, ich glaub' mal, dass die die Referenzkarten meist nur produzieren, solange noch kein eigenes Design vorliegt - und dessen Entwicklung dauert halt 'ne Weile.
Aber: für das Referenzdesign dürften (saftige) Lizenzgebühren fällig werden, weswegen die Produktion wohl schnellstmöglich auf ein eigenes Design umgestellt wird.
Außerdem: nur mit einem eigenen Design kann man sich von der Konkurrenz abheben - bestes Beispiel sind die Vapor-x-Karten von Sapphire: die haben einen besseren Kühler und sind von daher (gerechtfertigter Weise) auch ein wenig teurer.
Ironischerweise - für dieses Beispiel - setzen ausgerechnet die Vapor-X auf das Referenzdesign.....

Wobei das Problem mit dem passenden Kühler auch die Austausch-Luftkühler wie den Accalero trifft: die haben dieselben Kompatibilitätsprobleme.

Wo ich ja drauf warte, ist, dass ein Hersteller eine von Hause aus wassergekühlte 5770 herausbringt - für andere Karten gibt es das ja: Powercolor hat bsp. die wassergekühlte 5870 LCS im Programm.

Ob es so was für die 5770 geben wird, ist allerdings fraglich: die Karte ist nicht so ein Hitzeproduzent und auch so schon recht leise, so dass sich eine Wakü für die eigentlich nicht lohnt - rein vom logischen her....
(Was ist bei meiner Wakü logisch - siehe Startpost: an sich brauche ich den Rechner nicht...und die Wakü schon gar nicht! Was interessiert mich die Logik?!?)
Außerdem: wer Geld für 'ne Wakü ausgibt, setzt sich eher selten eine 5770, sondern meist eine 5850 oder 5870 ein - und die gibt es wassergekühlt.

Na, wird schon klappen!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Jochen, 
na, da will ich dir ein bisschen Mut zu reden - obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich dir damit Mut zu rede:
Die 5870 LCS ist bereits wieder eingestellt, genauso wie die 5970 so weit ich weiß.

Im Zweifelsfall schätz ich, dass wassergekühlte Karten ein derartiges Nischenprodukt sind, dass sie nach einer kurzen Absatzphase einfach uninteressant für den Hersteller werden.

Und eine von Werk wassergekühlte 5770? Ich glaubs nicht, hab auch noch nichts in der Richtung leuten hören, wie du selber schreibst - Hersteller die sich absetzen wollen bauen einen guten Kühler drauf (Vapor-X) - der Rest verbaut irgendwas und verkauft die Karten garantiert auch so.

Ich hoff, dass es gut geht =D.

Grüße, godtake


----------



## Zer0q12 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi, habe ein Laden gefunden der eine neue 5770 im ATI Design verkauft.
Performance-PC - Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 ATI-Design, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.0, lite retail (21163-00-20R)
Der Preis ist eig ganz ok 10€ teurer als die neue.

mfg Zer0q12


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nja, die ist aber nicht lieferbar sogesagt uninteressant für Jochen....
was sollte man eig. machen wenn man garkeine mehr findet ? auf ne neue serie wartn oder what...


----------



## wirelessy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Preis ganz ok? 175 im Gegensatz zu 115?^^


----------



## Zer0q12 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

HI, naja nicht lieferbar ist relativ anscheinend bekommen sie die ja wieder sonst wäre sie nicht noch im Angebot. Das die 115 wo anders kostest kann gut sein hab ja auch mit der Karte auf der Seite verglichen.

Edit: hier gibt es noch eine zu kaufen http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1276493854&sr=1-7 auf Lager neu

mfg Zer0q12


----------



## affli (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hi,

du armer kerl...
versteh mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, aber es ist wunderschön zu sehen,
das auch andere genau mit den gleichen problemen zu kämpfen haben wie ich. 
bei gewissen tagebücher habe ich immer das gefühl es läuft alles so wunderbar nach plan... 
(viellecht wird offtmals von den ganzen fails gar nicht berichtet) 

ich hoffe wirklich schwer das du noch eine referenzkarte findest!
eigentlich müssten neue layouts verboten werden, ich will gar nicht mehr an meine sucherei denken. 

das mit dem nt länge ist natürlich auch ärgerlich. 
da du es aber nur testweise verbaut hast ist es aber halb so tragisch. 

ich kann wie dax bereits gesagt hat keien schelchtes wort über bequet berichten.
mein letstes nt wurde auch innert 24 stunden ausgewechselt.

ich wünsche dir viel erfolg und motivation!


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Sorry, aber 175€ ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel - da kann ich mir eine Vapor-X zulegen: die bekomme ich für 165€ inkl. Versand!

Mal sehen, was sich Mittwoch bei Atelco ergibt.

@GFD: wenn man keine findet, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

einen passenden Kühler bauen lassen oder selber bauen
einen GPU-Kühler nehmen und ggf. die Spawas entweder Passiv (mit Ram-Kühlkörpern) oder aktive (bsp. mit Chipsatzkühlern) kühlen

Ich denke aber, dass ich über kurz oder lang was finde.
Ist nur momentan schwer, weil kaum einer, der eine derart neue Karte hat, die rausrückt.
Wenn bsp. die neue Reihe (als Beispiel eine 6770) herauskommt oder die NVidias (~GTX 460) verfügbar - und im Falle der GTX 460 auch brauchbar - sind, wird es wieder besser.

Der ganze Grafikkartenmarkt krankt ja derzeit daran, dass die Chips schwer verfügbar sind - sowohl bei NVidia als auch bei ATI.


Na, mal sehen.

Affli: das ist der Punkt: ich bin recht schonungslos offen und berichte auch über die Fails - dafür bin ich ja NobLorRos'ler der ersten Stunde - und nehme dabei auch die eigenen nicht aus.

Und wenn's dich tröstet: ich lese auch schon länger bei Dir mit.......

Meine derzeitig größte Negativmotivation hat 10 Stellen - mein Bankkonto!

Immerhin: mit etlichem an Probieren komme ich dem USB-Problem so langsam auf die Spur - könnte sein, dass da ein (ziemlich neuer) USB-Hub ein wenig blockiert.
Na, Mittwoch bin ich in der Stadt und bringe mir mal zwei neue USB-Hubs mit, einen mit Netzteil, einen ohne.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann auf jeden Fall viel Glück mit den neuen Hubs, ich hoffe, das du die Probleme dann endlich in den 
Griff bekommst, ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## affli (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen (bankkonto). 
das schmerzt wohl "fast" bei jedem die ganzen kosten für seine kiste zu sehen. 

aber zum glück gibts noch eine hemmschwelle,
sonst könnt sich ja jeder alles leisten und ein 3x gtx480 sli gespann wär standart..  also irgendwo auch wieder uninteressant. 

ich für meinen teil will bis ans lebensende nicht wissen was mein
oranges projekt schon an geld verschlungen hat. 

so lang aber auf meinem konto noch ein paar (franken) herumhüpfen ist alles ok. 
immerhin arbeitet man(n) ja um geld zu bekommen was natürlich auch gleich immer wieder weg will.
das nennt man dann glaub ich einkaufssucht oder ist das nur unterstützung der wirtschaft.


----------



## sonnyboy (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nö, nicht Einkaufssucht, sondern tatsächlich die Unterstützung der Weltwirtschaft! Mach ich (und wahrscheinlich die meisten Modder hier) doch auch so.


----------



## godtake (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

=D
Das schlimmste was einem Land passieren kann sind übermäßige Sparer...

Trotzdem: Ohne Lemming könnt ich mir dieses Jahr 2 Wochen Mega- Urlaub leisten...sagt mein Schatz...


----------



## kero81 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Uiuiui und was geht jetzt durch die EOS flöten? 3 Wochen Mega- Urlaub? 

*KartonG*


----------



## affli (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



godtake schrieb:


> Ohne Lemming könnt ich mir dieses Jahr 2 Wochen Mega- Urlaub leisten



genau so siehts aus, bei mir fällt der dicke urlaub dieses jahr auch ins wasser.

jetzt ist nur die frage; sollten wir weinen oder darüber lachen können..?


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Lachen!

Seht es doch mal so: am Urlaub habt Ihr drei Wochen, die Sonnenbräune ist nach vier Wochen weg.... und am zweiten Arbeitstag seit Ihr wieder urlaubsreif.
Am Mod habt Ihr laaaaaaaange - und wir auch.

BTT: die USB-Problem kriege ich wohl in den Griff: ich hab einen Hub abgeklemmt, jetzt geht's besser.
Wohl wieder einer im Eimer - oder (demnächst) auf dem Gleis.......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## robbi1204 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So nun hab ich es endlich auch mal geschafft alles durchzulesen  und ich muss sagen es ist schön zu sehen das es immer noch einige Enthusiasten giebt die mehr als nur ein gewöhnlichen PC wollen. Ich sagt nur  und immer schön am Ball bzw. am weiterwerkeln bleiben.

Gruß der Rob


----------



## sonnyboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@ Schienenbruch: Was Du so alles aufs Gleis legst...


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Mal ein kurzes Zwischenupdate.
Ich war gestern bei Atelco und habe da 257€ gelassen.

natürlich war das mit der 5770 wieder 'ne Nullnummer - beinahe, oder vielleicht doch?


Die, die für mich da lag, war nicht die, die ich bestellt hatte: falsch kommissioniert.
Die, die für mich zurück gelegt war, war eine völlig andere Graka - aber weder die, die im Internet zu sehen war, noch die, die ich bestellt hatte.
Die, die ich bestellt hatte, war da - entsprach aber nicht der, die im Internet zu sehen war.
Nicht wirklich verständlich, wie?

Tröstet Euch: ich kapier's auch nicht wirklich......
Neuer Versuch, diesmal mit Bilders......

Also: diese  (MSI 5770)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: MSI-Computer.de)
hatte ich bestellt - da hätte der Kühler gepasst.....
Ist ja Referenzdesign, nur mit 'nem anderen Miefquirl drauf....

diese  (Asus 5770 CuCore)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: atelco.de)
war zurück gelegt worden - da passt der Kühler natürlich wieder nicht

und diese  (MSI 5770 im MSI-Eigendesign)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: MSI-Computer.de)

wurde für meine Bestellung geliefert (aber nicht zurück gelegt) - da passt der Kühler selbstverständlich.....auch nicht!
Gepasst hätte der Kühler nur auf die erste - und die war ja nicht da!

Nun habe ich ja meinen EK-Kühler mit gehabt und dann haben wir mal _*sämtliche*_ im Laden vorhandene 5770er aufgemacht und nachgesehen.

Bei dieser (XFX 5770 XXX; Kennung ZNDA) hier sieht es so aus, dass der Kühler passen _könnte_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: XFXForce.com)

Eigenartigerweise ist die gar nicht auf der atelco-Homepage verzeichnet......
Ist die werksübertaktete XFX 5770 XXX - und hat mich 175€ gekostet.

bei Coolingconfigurator.com steht aber, dass dafür kein Kühler passen würde....

Mit ein paar anderen Kleinigkeiten (2 Lüfter, ein USB-Stick, ein USB-Hub mit Netzteil) waren dann beinahe 260€ futsch.

Damit ist mein Limit für den Monat auch schon überschritten.....
Mit dem Einbau war aber heute nix:

Heute war bei uns auf Arbeit totaler Streß, dazu noch ein kleiner Blechschaden (ein paar 10.000€), danach Einkaufen....
Da hat mir heute einfach die Ruhe gefehlt, die Karte genauer in Augenschein zu nehmen - zumal ich Euch ja dann auch 'n paar Fotos machen müsste.....
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich morgen dazu komme.

Und dann werden wir ja wissen, ob auf die XFX 5770 XXX nun der EK-Kühler passt oder nicht!
Selbst wenn er passt, mit dem Einbau wird's erst am WE was - vorher fehlt mir die Ruhe dazu.
An sich wollte ich das Netzteil wieder tauschen - das mache ich aber erst später - vorher gibt's noch ein paar CF-Versuche.

Hat zufällig jemand ein paar gute DDR2-Riegel, die er mir für 'ne Woche oder so leihen kann, dass ich mal damit teste, ob der Ram limitiert?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

oh mann...du und deine HD5770...

Hast mein Beileid und deine Brieftasche auch

Ist nicht die XXX-Serie von XFX immer Ref.?Oder hab ich da was falsches gelesen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Keine Ahnung - wenn ich nach Coolingconfigurator.com gehe, passt der Kühler nicht.
Vielleicht hat's auch nur noch keiner getestet und denen mit geteilt - ich werd's ja morgen sehen.
Und denen dann auch mitteilen!

Täte mich aber mal interessieren, wo Du das gelesen hast.

Ich habe auch heute mit Godtake telefoniert - ja, wir sind noch so altmodisch und benutzen ein ganz normales Telefeon! - und er meinte auch, das müsste passen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

weis ich auch nicht...ich gleub in diesem Forum..war aber wahrscheinlich falsch

Hast du eigentlich schonmal über Selberbauen nachgedacht?

Oder Spezial-Anfertigung von LA oder Anfi-Tec?


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ja - das geht sicher....vor allem in's Geld.

Und: einerseits habe ich den EK-Kühler ja schon hier und andererseits täte mir dass zu lange dauern.

Wenn's mich aber irgendwann beißt, besorge ich mir beim Schrotti von Dienst 'n Ende Kupfer, gehe in die Werkstatt bei uns im Betrieb und stelle mich an die Fräse.......
Mit der Grafikkarte als Muster und ein wenig Phantasie sollte ich das schon hinkriegen - wenn auch sicher nicht so wirksam und schön wie die von LA oder AnfiTec.
Aber: auf die Leistung kommt's bei der 5770 ja nicht ganz so an - die verbrät ja nicht ganz so viel Strom wie eine GTB 480... - und die Schönheit...
Na ja: sooo viel sieht man ja im eingebauten Zustand vom Kühler eh' nicht!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

naja..soolange dauerts garnicht....ab in die fräse und ab dafür...man brauch halt nur schon die CAD-Zeichnung und ein entsprechendes konvertierungs-Prog


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn du alles vernünftig ausmisst, reicht sogar eine konventionelle Fräse.


----------



## sonnyboy (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jochen, laß es doch bei Tobi machen! Der kann das doch mit seinem neuen Spielzeug auch bald, oder Tobi?


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmm, Kupfer ist schon wieder eine andere Sache, Plexi und Alu sollten dann gehen aber bei Kupfer 
müsste gekühlt werden und das mit einer Oberfräse, die UNTER dem Tisch hängt könnte ein kurzes
Blitzlichtgewitter ergeben, aber nur ein sehr kurzes.


----------



## sonnyboy (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hmmm, Kupfer ist schon wieder eine andere Sache, Plexi und Alu sollten dann gehen aber bei Kupfer
> müsste gekühlt werden und das mit einer Oberfräse, die UNTER dem Tisch hängt könnte ein kurzes
> Blitzlichtgewitter ergeben, aber nur ein sehr kurzes.


 
 
Das ist ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So hab mich hier auch mal eingelesen 
Eine 5770 im Referenz-Design zu finden gleicht ja der Suche einer Nadel im Heuhaufen!

Ich hoffe natürlich das die XFX Ref. Design hat, sicher wäre ich da aber nciht , da XFX auch diesen verdammten "Eierkühler" im Sortiment hat, musste ich schon am eigenen Leibe spüren


----------



## godtake (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jub, aber Jochen hat den Batmobil- Kühler auf seiner XXX, damit ist die Chance extrem hoch eine Rev. 1 in Händen zu halten *daumenschonganzblaudrück*


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Wobei; Kupfer geht doch noch - versucht's doch mal mit 4VA-Stahl......
Wobei das mit dem Blitzlicht für NobLorRos'ler an sich doch schon fast Pflicht ist - hat denn unser jüngster Neuzugang schon was anständiges verbraten?

@ATI-Maniac: Das mit der Nadel im Heuhaufen stimmt - nur weiß ich noch nicht mal, in welchem Haufen ich suchen soll.....

Godtake: Batmobilkühler hin oder her: was mir Sorgen macht, ist, dass bei EK (=Coolingconfigurator.com) steht, dafür gibt's nix.

Na, ich werd's bald wissen: ich fange gleich damit an: die Knippskiste ist schon aufgebaut.

Mit dem Fräsen: ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit, an eine konventionelle Fräse bei uns in der Werkstatt zu kommen; ein Stück Kupfer (alte E-Stromschienen aus dem Starkstrombau, also Elektrokupfer; das ginge) gibt's notfalls beim 'Schrotti um die Ecke'.
Ob ich das aber so gut hinbekomme?
Andererseits sind ja die 5770er nicht ganz solche Heizkraftwerke wie bsp. die GTX 480er - ich brauche also bsp. auf den Spannungswandler und den G-Rams nicht auf den zehntel Millimeter genau arbeiten, sondern könnte Unterschiede mit Wärmeleitpads ausgleichen.

Ich  bin da eher der Typ: einspannen, mal mit der Fräse drüber, anhalten, passt - oder eben nicht.
Mit ausmessen und zeichnen hab' ich's eher weniger.....

Das wäre aber nur der letzte Ausweg.


Ansonsten hab' ich mal wieder richtig Freude an DHL.
Erwarte ein Paket vom Mufflon und hab' das ganz bewusst in die Packstation kommen lassen, weil das mit dem Schichtdienst besser passt.
Hab' mir so gedacht, wenn's heute nicht kommt, kann ich's morgen nach der Arbeit abholen.
Nu haben die das Pakerl in die Filiale umgeleitet, _an sich_ ja auch kein Problem.
_An sich_......
Denn: die Filliale hat morgen von 8-13 Uhr offen.
Und wie habe ich Dienst?
Von 8-16 Uhr!
Wird also auch wieder Montag - mal sehen; evtl. kann ich entweder bei Dienstbeginn schnell nochmal hin - ist nur 5 Minuten von Arbeit weg - oder zwischendurch.
Ist ansonsten nix wichtiges drin: nur ein Lenkrad und zwei Hdd's - nix, was ich am WE brauche.

so, ich fange mal an, zu schrauben!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

*Wasserkühler auf der XFX 5770 XXX*

Hi!

So, ich bin mit Schrauben fertig.

Mal die Bilders dazu:

Das war mein Einkauf vom Mittwoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


257€!

Hier mal die XFX 5770 XXX ausgepackt: viel bei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was haben wir denn da...


eine Assassins Creed-Cd
Die Treiber-Cd von XFX
eine Schnellinstallations-Anleitung
eine Installations-Anleitung
die Karte mit der Produktnummer für die Registrierung
eine Schachtel mit dem Stromadapter und dem DVI-Sub-D-Adapter
und die Grafikkarte selbst.
Hier mal die Karte selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht doch gut aus!

Von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal die zerschossene 5770 von hinten (ist ein älteres Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von hinten sind nur kleine Unterschiede im Bereich der Spannungswandler rechts feststellbar.

Also: runter mit dem Luftkühler!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die XFX 5770 XXX und.....
.....hier mal ein Vergleichsbild meiner ersten 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schwierig zu sehen, da beide Karten nicht gleich herum aufgenommen sind.
Aber: es gibt Unterschiede - leider.....

Hier mal ein weiteres Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


unten die alte 5770, oben die XFX 5770 XXX.
die Bauteile im grünen Kreis sind unkritisch: der Wasserkühler passt dran vorbei.

Kritisch ist der silberne Elko im roten Kreis: der Wasserkühler setzt drauf auf und kann nicht auf die Karte geschraubt werden.
Hier noch mal zwei - leider nicht so gute - Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutlich zu erkennen: der Wasserkühler stößt an diesen Elko; damit fällt die Karte auch aus.

Ich schraube jetzt den Luftkühler wieder drauf; testen kann ich die Karte nicht, weil der Luftkühler mit den Anschlüssen meiner Southbridge kollidiert...

Wer hat 'ne alte 5770 für mich?


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Or ne....ich versteh das bei ATI nicht. Andauernd haben die neue Revisions. Bei NVIDIA ist das nicht so krass. Schade drum


----------



## godtake (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh Mann, du Armer! Das ist wirklich die Obermegagruschtelkaxxxx überhaupt! Mein Beileid!


----------



## reisball (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du hast nur Pech, das tut mir echt leid.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch von mir mein tiefstes Mitgefühl, das kann doch einfach nicht war sein, 
anscheinend kannst du machen, was du willst, es kommt einfach nicht die richtige Karte an Land. 

Hätte ich eine erste Revision in Luftgekühlt, würde ich gerne mit dir tauschen. Ich hoffe, es findet sich 
ein tauschwilliger User im Forum.


----------



## eman84 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ahrrrg      kann man da nur sagen wegen der Graka wirst die zurück senden oder warsn n priv verkäufer?


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

die 5770 ist wieder bei atelco gelandet - ich habe ja noch eine andere im Rechner.

Nun suche ich weiter.....

Heute bin ich zwei Stunden durch D-Dorf gefahren - in meiner Verzweifelung sogar zu Conrad!

Natürlich erfolglos.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh je, Du Ärmster. Ich finde es nur erstaunlich, dass Du noch so ruhig bist (zumindest im TB). Ich wäre vermutlich wie eine Rakete hochgegangen, die Karte wäre an die Wand geflogen....

Wenn es nur der Elko ist, kann man da nicht einfach ein Stück aus dem Kühlkörper fräsen? So als Notlösung, falls Du keine Karte bekommst? 

Das haben doch auch schon andere Modder gemacht. 


lg


----------



## Spartaner25 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oder könntest due Denn Elko, wenn die Garantie schon weg ist, nicht einfach erweitern? Also mit Zwei Kabeln herrausführen? Oder stell ich mir das zu einfach vor? Oder du behälst das Referenz design, man muss ja schliesslich hören wann der PC arbeitet   .


----------



## sonnyboy (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Frag mal nen Elektroniker, ob es nicht möglich wäre, den Kondi gegen einen flacheren mit gleicher Kapazität zu tauschen!? Sollte eigentlich gehen. Aber auch mein Mitgefühl hast Du!


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Man könnte das Ding auch auslöten, von der Rückseite durchstecken und wieder festlöten.
Vorrausgesetzt man kann SMD löten oder kennt jemanden der es kann.


----------



## Tgt79 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Warum ich Döskopp wieder blau bestellt habe, werde ich nie verstehen....
> Will jemand tauschen?


kann ich auch abkaufen oder so?
an den Schraubanschlüssen- oder warns Tüllen?- hätte ich auch interesse - will mir demnächst ne WaKü einbauen, kann aber nicht alles neu kaufen (wird zu teuer, da gehen meine Eltern an die Decke)
mfg

€: @Olstyle: wieso SMD, ist doch garkein SMD-Kondensator. Nur ein ganz normaler Kondensator der statt der üblichen Kunststoffhülle vergossen ist

€€: oder versteh ich da was falsch


----------



## COD-Gamer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Juhu endlich nach 4h  die 97 Seiten durchgelesen
Mein beileid mit der Grafikkarte hoffentlich findest bald die passende,
das proplem mit Dhl kenn ich zu gut mein Haf 932 war 8wochen unterwegs von Berlin-zum bodensee  Eins muss man dir lassen sehr schöne Arbeit,gut erklärungen und voralem sind schöne bilder dabei 
Werde mir aus denem Tb paar erfahrungen aneignen
Mach weiter so freu mich schon richtig auf dein nächstes Projekt
[x]Abo!

MFG Cod-Gamer


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So, hoffentlich vergesse ich jetzt keine Antwort...

In den Kühler 'nen Ausschnitt fräsen ist mir nix: ich denke da bin ich in den Wasserkanälen - und das könnte zu Problemen führen.....

Den Elko könnte ich verlegen, tauschen oder verlängern, klar.
Da ist mir bei den Platinen mit den x Lagen aber das Risiko ein wenig zu groß, auf 'ner zweiten toten 5770 zu sitzen - irgendwann wird's nicht nur teuer, sondern auch unbequem.....

Warum ich so ruhig bleibe?
Na ja: einerseits bin ich ja selber schuld - was stecke ich Blödmann das Kabel auch falsch herum dran? - und andererseits gibt es (nach dem einen oder anderen Vorkommnis in meiner Vergangenheit) nur noch wenig, was mich wirklich auf die Palme bringt.
Und das ist meist das Verhalten von Menschen.

Und dazu kommt: ich bin nun mal ein Tüftler - und da braucht's schon ein wenig Hartnäckigkeit und Ausdauer.

Außerdem habe ich ja einen funktionierenden Rechner - sonst sähe das wohl anders aus.
Nur würdet _Ihr _da nix von merken, weil _ich _ohne funktionierenden Rechner _keine _TB-Einträge machen _könnte_.
Oha - nu wird's kompliziert....

Immerhin: 
Ich habe - _halbwegs_ in der Nähe - einen E-Bay-Händler gefunden, wo ich (einigermaßen) preiswert 'ne passende 5770 kriegen _müsste_.
Entweder eine normale 5770 von Sapphire mit 'Eier-Kühler' (145€)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PCGH.de-Preisvergleich)
oder die Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X (165€)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PCGH.de-Preisvergleich)

Auf beide passt der Wasserkühler - laut Liste.....
Ich denke mal, das stimmt dann auch - hoffe ich!

Ich muss mal sehen, wann ich das kommende Woche schaffe, dahin zu kommen - sind immerhin gute 40km; das ist mit dem Fahrrad doch zwei Stunden weg.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass:

auch die Vapor-X - vom Kühler abgesehen - eine Referenz-5770 ist
ich den Kühler nicht brauche
die normale 5770 20€ preiswerter ist
sich laut den Test's die Leistung beider Karten - auch im OC-Bereich - nur unwesentlich unterscheidet
Was Wunder: die vapor-X ist ja auch 'nur' eine Referenz-5770 - bis auf den Kühler, den ich ja nicht brauche
ich auf das evtl. bessere Zubehör der Vapor-X (Dirt 2-Gutschein) nicht unbedingt angewiesen bin
werde ich wohl die normale 5770 kaufen.

Mal sehen....
@TGT79: vom Schlauch ist nix mehr über - aber die kupfernen Anschlüsse sind noch komplett da.
Kannst ja mal 'ne PN schreiben.
Sollte jemand einen Vapor-X-5770-Kühler brauchen, kann er sich ja melden - dann hole ich die Vapor-X und gebe den Kühler ab.
(Aber nicht umsonst: Unkostenerstattung muss dann schon sein) 

@COD-gamer: Das liest man doch gerne.
Sorry, dass es so viele Seiten sind - aber was meinst Du, wie es mir mit dem TB vom Lord ging?
Wenn Du Fragen hast, einfach Fragen.....
(Gilt aber für alle) 

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi Jochen,
ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen, das du nächste Woche endlich die richtige Karte in deinen Händen hälst.


----------



## COD-Gamer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

wünsch ich dir auch, irgendwann musst du doch mal GLück haben und die richtige karte erwischen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@COD-Gamer: werde ich haben - am 31.02.......


----------



## herethic (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich würd auch die 5770 mit Eierkühler nehmen...warst du wegen einer 5770 schon bei K&M?

Kennst du btw irgendwelche "große"Wiesen in Neuss?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

K&M habe ich schon vor drei Wochen oder so versucht: Krefeld und Düsseldorf.
Laut Internet haben die 5770er im Referenzdesign, aber die im Laden sind dann - wie üblich; das Gleiche habe ich u. a. bei Atelco, hoh.de usw. gehabt - die Nachfolgemodelle.

An sich nur die Rheinwiesen.
Wieso, willst Du Deinen Rechner ausführen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schienenbruch - vom Nerd zum Wakü-Verrückten (Langzeit-'Tage'buch)*



Tgt79 schrieb:


> €: @Olstyle: wieso SMD, ist doch garkein SMD-Kondensator. Nur ein ganz normaler Kondensator der statt der üblichen Kunststoffhülle vergossen ist
> 
> €€: oder versteh ich da was falsch


Das ist natürlich ein normaler Kondensator. Allerdings muss man auf der Platine so genau löten dass SMD Erfahrung wohl nicht verkehrt wäre.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich hatte das schon mal gemacht; auf einem Asus-Board war ein großer Elko ganz rechts oben in der Ecke.
Der war so blöde, dass ich beim Einbau des Cd-Laufwerkes - damals gab's noch keine DVD-Lw - dagegen gestoßen bin und den Elko abgerissen habe.
hab' mir dann einen gleichen besorgt und an die in der Platine stecken gebliebenen Reste der Beine angelötet - das Board läuft heute noch, vier Besitzer später.

Da möcht' ich aber nur dran, wenn es gar nicht anders geht, da mir bsp. auch ein entsprechend feiner Lötkolben fehlt.
Zudem haben die modernen Grafikkarten oft genug mehrere Layers im PCB, was die Sache riskant macht.

Mal sehen, mit ein wenig Glück kriege ich Montag eine passende 5770.

Heute steht ein wenig Arbeit an: ich gestalte die Peripherie komplett um.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi Jochen,
ich habe bei einer 7800GT auch einen Kondensator abgebrochen, auch wenn sie wie normale Kondensatoren aussehen, werden sie mit SMD Technik auf der Oberseite vom PCB wie SMD Teile verlötet. Es kann sein, das der Kondensator KEINE Beinchen mehr hat, sondern nur auf dem PCB aufliegt. Aber wie gesagt, es kann sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Tgt79 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Qh_tobi: Der kondensator müsste eigentlich Beinchen haben, Da man sie auf dem Bild aus der Rückseite der Graka ragen sieht


----------



## herethic (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> An sich nur die Rheinwiesen.
> Wieso, willst Du Deinen Rechner ausführen?


Ne meine Klasse macht Klassenfahrt und die meisten wollen Grillen/Picknicken und da brauchen wir eine große und möglcherweise abgelegene Wiese.

Btw:
Die Vapor-X hat 10MHr mehr GPU-Takt,Dirt2,einen Gutschein für CMR und Verbraucht unter Last 6 Watt weniger als die Asus EAH5770.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Die Taktraten kriege ich auch so - ob ich Dirt2 brauche, weiß ich nicht.
Das könnte sich aber lohnen - so oft, wie ich bei NFS neben der Strecke unterwegs bin!

Mal sehen.

Aufgabe: wenn meine 5770 wieder unter Wasser ist, die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Taktraten testen.

In einem anderen Thread tauchte die Frage auf, ob es was ausmacht, ob eine Graka 15° wärmer ist; also 45 statt 30° oder so.

geplantes Vorgehen:

Wakü auf Maximum, Temperatur so weit herunter wie möglich
5770 auch bis ans stabile Maximum übertakten
Wakü dann so einstellen, dass die 5770 10-15° wärmer wird
Takte der 5770 neu testen, ob immer noch stabil
Ergebnis hier posten

Mal 'ne Frage: kann mir einer sagen, ob die hier tatsächlich im Referenzdesign ist?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## eman84 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ich glaub eher nicht dann eher falls noch erhältlich

SAPPHIRE- HOME

Edit

bei der könntest glück haben

http://www.amazon.de/MSI-Computer-V...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1277203022&sr=1-2

würde aber noch mal beim Verkäufer nachfragen


----------



## herethic (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Allerdigns sind 180€ für eine 5770 echt heftig.

@Schienenbruch
Warum holst du dir keinen GPU-Kühler der auf das neue Referenzdesign passt?


----------



## godtake (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, Meister Schienenbruch - was mir noch ned so recht ins Hirn will - wenn doch klar ist, dass die Vapor-X zum Kühler kompatibel ist - warum nimmst ned endlich einfach so eine? Allein was inzwischen an Porto verballert ist, reicht locker für 1,5 5770er, oder?
Außerdem könntest du endlich mal sicher sein...
und für 170 ist die auch drin.

Nicht böse gemeint, Grüße, Godi.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



godtake schrieb:


> Na, Meister Schienenbruch - was mir noch ned so recht ins Hirn will - wenn doch klar ist, dass die Vapor-X zum Kühler kompatibel ist - warum nimmst ned endlich einfach so eine? Allein was inzwischen an Porto verballert ist, reicht locker für 1,5 5770er, oder?
> Außerdem könntest du endlich mal sicher sein...
> und für 170 ist die auch drin.
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint, Grüße, Godi.




Zustimm 

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Tja, warum nicht?

Zuerst mal zum GPU-Kühler: ich möchte wenn schon, dann einen Fullcoverkühler.
Außerdem habe ich den Kühler für die 5770 ja schon.

Was die 5770-Vapor-X- angeht: an sich ist mir das zu blöde, 'nen teuren Kühler zu kaufen, den ich nicht brauche.

Aber: es wird eine Vapor-X.
Die Standard-Sapphire-5770 war schon verkauft, als ich da heute angerufen habe, nur die Vapor-X war noch da.
Oder hat da jemand einen bewussten Knopf betätigt - Kero: wo pennst Du gerade?

Ein Arbeitskollege - 'der mit dem Teletabbi tanzt' - wird sie mir heute oder morgen auf dem Wege zur Arbeit abholen.
Ich baue die 5770 dann am WE ein - braucht jemand einen Vapor-X-Kühler für seine 5770?


Meine USB-Probleme lösen sich auch langsam - scheinbar sind ein Kabel und mein Kartenleser 'EOL'

Dafür hat mein AE gestern gesponnnen: alle Temps waren doppelt so hoch, wie normal.
nach 'ner Neuinstallation der Aquasuite - die auch gleich das Problem damit behoben hat - und einem Reset des AE ist alles wieder normal.

Heute hab ich nix weiter machen können: am Fahrrad war eine größere Wartung fällig.
Nix anormales, nur zeitaufwändig.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Naja, ob nun 180 oder 170 Euro - für ne 5770, welche ne Ecke langsamer als ne 4890 ist, ist das ein heftiger Preis. Aber der Jochen wird das schon machen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

OK, da hast Du Recht.
Aber: was hilft's?
Ich kann ja 'ne preiswertere 5770 (eine höhere Leistung - bsp. eine 5850 - lohnt sich für mich nicht) bekommen - aktuelle 5770er bekomme ich schon ab ~100€.
Nur passt da kein Fullcoverkühler - den ich ja liegen habe! - und ich müsste entweder mit Luft kühlen oder einen GPU-only-Kühler nehmen.
Und beim GPU-Only habe ich Bedenken, dass die Spawas genug Kühlung bekommen, Luftstrom im Gehäuse ist bei mir nämlich nicht wirklich vorhanden: nur ein Lüfter hinten oben, keiner mehr, der rein bläst - das sieht's arg mit Luftstrom aus.

Meine erste 5770 kam 121€, die zweite 125, die letzte 187€......

Watt solls'?

Ich denke jedenfalls, dass ich den Eumel zum WE da habe und einbaue - dann mache ich auch noch mal ein paar CF-Versuche.
Die zweite - luftgekühlte - 5770 bleibt erstmal drin.
Nächste Anschaffung sind 4GB guter DDR2-Ram - dann steht eine gründliche Übertaktung an.
Ich will mal so halbwegs auf die Werte von Rossi kommen und dann das mit dem CF nochmal probieren.
Sollte es sich lohnen, kommt eine zweite wassergekühlte 5770 rein - im Notfall halt wieder 'ne Vapor-X.
Den Weg mit GPU-only-Kühler will ich an sich nicht gehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da hast du im Prinzip auch Recht, ein GPU only Kühler würde die WaKü ja praktisch überflüssig 
machen, wenn schon, denn schon und Spannungswandler ohne gute Kühlung wäre mir auch zu riskant.

Ich drück dir weiterhin die Daumen das du noch was passendes findest.


----------



## Kaspar (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da gebe ich Tobi Recht GPU only bringt nicht so viel und sieht auch noch sch**** aus.

Und Jochen kuk mal bei alternate da haben die noch die XFX HD5770 im Ref Design.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## sonnyboy (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jochen, sollte keine Kritik sein!  Ich hab nur manchmal das Gefühl, daß die ATI-Preise wieder straff anziehen. 
Mach weiter so und bleib am Ball - und ich am Beobachten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Sorry, Kaspar: so eine XFX hatte ich erst - ist ein zusätzlicher Elko drauf, an den der Kühler anstößt: Fehlanzeige.

Die ATI-Preise ziehen gar nicht an, _nein, überhaupt nicht_![/Ironie]

Wenn ich sehe, was die teilweise verlangen, kommt mir das kalte Grausen!
Eine 5770 Vapor-X wird teilweise für 225€ angeboten, und zeitweise war sie bei 269€!
Und es gibt welche, die kaufen die für den Preis!

Wie dem auch sein: 'Der mit dem Teletabbi tanzt' hat mir die Karte heute mit gebracht; allerdings werde ich wohl frühestens am Freitag dazu kommen, sie einzubauen.

Denn: Morgen muss ich erstmal nach D-Dorf: ich brauche noch 'nen MP3-Player (mit eingebautem Lautsprecher) und - vor allem - Wärmeleitpads.
Außerdem will ich mir noch 'nen 7-Port-USB-Hub mit Netzteil und einen Kartenleser mitbringen.

Also zu Saturn, Conrad und atelco.


Spätestens zum WE kommt die Vapor-X aber unter Wasser.
Nach kurzer Inaugenscheinahme denke ich, dass alles passt: keine störenden Bauteile, die Spawas auf der richtigen Seite usw.
Die zweite 5770 werde ich wohl erstmal behalten: da sie kürzer ist, passt sie auch in den unteren Slot, ohne anzustoßen.
Nächster Schritt: besseren Ram besorgen und OC-Versuche machen.

Hat evtl. jemand mal 4GB guten DDR2-Ram leihweise?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Jochen, 

ich hab im PC vom Schatzi 4 GB Reapers sitzen, die sind excellent - nur hab ich nix zum tauschen für die Zeit. Gegen anderen Ram könntest die wenn sie auf deinem Board sauber laufen auch dauerhaft haben - meld dich einfach bei Interesse.

Grüße, godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2010)

*Umbau die Nächste*

Hi!

So, Leute: heute geht's wohl wieder los.

Erstmal 'Dank' an meine Firma, die den Dienstplan geändert, mir ab Sonntag Nachtschichten (Abgemacht war Spätdienst, laut Plan dran war Frühdienst) eingetragen und mir so die komplette Planung wieder zerschossen hat.
_ Diesmal_ wird es Zoff geben.......

BTT:
Anstehen tut folgendes:


Noch ein paar Durchläufe von 3D-Mark 06 und -Vantage machen, damit ich später Vergleichswerte habe.
Rechner abbauen, in die Werkstattecke stellen, Wasser ablassen
Radi aus seiner jetzigen Ecke weg und woanders hin: ich hab' neulich - nach dem letzten Standortwechsel des Radi - feststellen müssen, dass er dort wesentlich schlechter wirkt, als an seinem vorherigen Standort; etwa 4° schlechtere Kühlleistung.
Leider sind die Schläuche zu kurz, als dass ich ihn an seinen alten Standort stellen kann; also muss ich einen neuen Standort suchen.
Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.
Auf den Radi noch zwei Lüfter mehr drauf - kein Thema, nur anschrauben und anstecken: Anschlüsse sind vorbereitet.
Peripherie ändern: nach zahlreichen Versuchen habe ich jetzt Hoffnung, die USB-Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen und muss die Lösung nur noch umsetzen.
Das notwendige Material habe ich jedenfalls - hoffe ich....
Die Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X umbauen: den EK-Kühler drauf.
Das Slotblech, wo meine beiden Schottdurchführungen drauf sind muss weg: da, wo ich es jetzt habe, sitzt im CF-Betrieb die zweite Graka, also muss ich das Slotblech tiefer setzen und dafür noch einen weiteren Steg entfernen.
Oder ich müsste die Durchführungen wieder ganz oben oder ganz unten machen; der Aufwand ist mir aber zu groß.
Zusammen bauen, Wasser 'rein, testen.

Mal sehen, was ich heute schaffe....

Kann also sein, dass ich 'ne Weile nicht online komme.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## kero81 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spass und wenige Fails!

Gruß Kero


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da schließe ich mich mal an, ich warte dann auf die Erfolgsmeldung von dir.


----------



## Spartaner25 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 Hoffentlich passt der Wasserkühler jetzt. 
Wobei, wie viele 5770´s hast du jetzt bei dir rumliegen/eingebaut?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Da bin ich wieder!

So, sie läuft - und der Wasserkühler passt.
Die beiden zusätzlichen Lüfter auf dem Mora habe ich auch eingebaut.

Fotos usw. kommen 'morgen' - mir ist da auch einiges aufgefallen.

Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Peripherie ein wenig zu ordnen - auch die USB-Probleme sind scheinbar behoben.

@Spartaner: bei den 5770ern sind es jetzt....

die allererste: die HIS-5770 von hoh.de; die hat jetzt Nobbi.
die Zweite: eine Club3D-5770 im Referenzdesign: das ist die, die ich zerschossen hab; sie liegt hier noch herum
die XFX-5770-XXX, die ich neulich von atelco mit gebracht habe: die ging wieder zurück, weil da ja der Kühler an Änen Elko stieß
die Sapphire 5770Vapor-X: das ist die, die ich die Woche über E-Bay gekauft habe, die mir 'der mit dem Teletabbi tanzt' mitgebracht hat.
eine weitere Club3D-5770 von E-Bay: das ist die, wo der Inhalt der Schachtel nicht dem Aufkleber entsprach - nach dem hätte sie im Referenzdesign sein sollen, war es aber nicht
Diese 5770 behalte ich _erstmal_ - sie wird mir bei den geplanten CF-Versuchen als zweite Grafikkarte dienen.
Je nachdem, wann ich mit den CF-Versuchen durch bin, wird sie dann wieder ausgebaut - einbauen tue ich sie 'morgen' - und dann verkauft.

Natürlich war - nachdem ich den Rechner ein paar Mal ohne Monitor, Tastatur, Maus usw. gestartete habe (zum Entlüften) - der Desktop ein wenig durcheinander, auch hat der erste Start fast drei Minuten gedauert, weil die ganzen USB-Anschlüsse nicht mehr gestimmt haben und Windows die Treiber neu installiert hat, aber das war alles zu erwarten gewesen.
Ansonsten: keine Probleme!


Was steht noch an?


Peripherie fertig ordnen
die beiden Blenden vor dem Aquadrive wieder einbauen
Kabelmanagement
ein wenig OC - da muss noch was gehen!
die zweite 5770 einbauen
CF-Versuche
Aber nicht alles innerhalb von ein - zwei Tagen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ui, Glückwunsch, dass jetzt endlich eine Karte auf den Kühler passt (muss man ja mittlerweile so sagen  ). Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder und weitere Entwicklungen...


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 na endlich  passt mal alles, ich freue mich richtig für dich.

Es wurde aber auch mal Zeit, das deine Pechsträhne beendet wird. 
Freue mich dann auf deine Bilder.


----------



## godtake (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jawollja! Na also Meister! Ich freu mich für Dich!


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*Und wieder: eine 5770 wird eingebaut......*

Hi!

So, ich mach' gerade die Bilder zurecht.
Ich hab' aber nicht alles abgelichtet: das Meiste ist ja wie bei dem ersten Umbau einer 5770; da wäre es nur eine Wiederholung.

Am meisten 'Sorgen' macht mir die Peripherie: das wird noch 'n ziemlicher Fummelkram, bis das alles so ist, wie ich es haben will.
Nur 'ne Menge Arbeit - nicht weiter tragisch, nur zeitaufwändig.

Und dann muss ich nochmal sehen, warum ich einer meiner fest eingebauten Hdd's keinen festen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen kriege: das nervt!

Bei den Bildern ist's natürlich wieder so: 10 kann ich auf ein Mal hochladen, 11 habe ich.....
Ist doch immer so...

Wie gesagt, diese Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X habe ich gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Sapphire.com)

Eine gaaaaanz normale Vapor-X.

Das Gute daran: Coolingconfigurator.com gibt hier an, dass mein Fullcoverkühler auf diese Karte passt.

Da liegt das gute Stück schon auf dem Rücken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ab ist der Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Waren nur vier Schrauben.

Und dabei fällt mir doch was auf (ich erwähnte es ja schon): 
Im Gegensatz zum Referenzkühler von ATI sind weder 


das G-Ram
oder die Spannungswandler
noch andere Bauteile außer der GPU vom Vapor-X-Kühler gekühlt!
Die G-Rams - auf der Vorderseite; die hinten werden ja nie gekühlt (könnte ich ja mal......) - werden nur vom direkten Luftstrom des Lüfters, die Spannungswandler vom _indirekten_ Luftstrom des Kühlers gekühlt.

Ich habe das hier nochmal markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




blau: die GPU - sie wird auch vom Vapor-X-Kühler gekühlt.
grün: G-Rams: nur vom Wasserkühler gekühlt; beim Vapor-X-Kühler nur Kühlung durch (immerhin) direkten Luftstrom
rot: Spannunsgandler und dazugehörende Teile: nur vom Wasserkühler gekühlt; beim Vapor-X-Kühler nur Kühlung durch indirekten Luftstrom
Das hat mich dann doch erstaunt, dass G-Rams und Spannunsgwandler beim Vapor-X nur durch den Luftstrom gekühlt werden.
Das spricht dafür, dass bei einer solchen Karte auch ohne Probleme ein GPU-Only-Kühler eingesetzt werden kann.
Wobei ich aber davon ausgehe, dass dann ein anständiger Luftstrom im Gehäuse vorhanden sein muss, sonst wird's nicht reichen...
Hier nochmal zum Vergleich ein Bild vom Referenzkühler: der Kühlkörper der G-Rams ist markiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin nur recht erstaunt, dass der - zu recht - hochgelobte Vapor-X-Kühler diese Bauteile vernachlässigt.
Aber: leise ist er absolut!
Was dann zur Folge haben wird, dass ich den Vapor-X-Kühler auf meine zweite 5770 setzen werde - da er nur die GPU kühlt, wird er passen.....
Auf der Club 3D-5770 ist ja auch nur ein GPU-only-Kühler drauf.....

Oben die zerschossene 5770 im Referenzdesign, unten die Vapor-X. Wie man sieht: _fast _völlig gleich.
Oh-Oh - *Fast *hatten wir doch schon mal - bei der XFX 5770-XXX....und da hat  der Wasserkühler am Ende *nicht *gepasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Panik: er passt - ist nur eine (optische?) Auffälligkeit:
Bei den drei Spawas übereinander rechts - neben den sechs silbernen Elkos - ist der oberste bei der Vapor-X anders herum aufgelötet als die beiden anderen.
Die Beschriftung ist statt von rechts, von links zu lesen - ich hab' den Eumel mal markiert.
Wundert mich doch ein wenig, läuft aber einwandfrei.

Ein Foto von der umgebauten Vapor-X habe ich zwar gemacht, ist aber unscharf geworden - sieht eh' nicht anders aus, als vorher die (inzwischen) zerschossene 5770.

Nun zum Rechner - da war ja auch etwas Arbeit.

Hier noch mal mit der eingebauten Club 3D-5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird es schon deutlich: der untere PCI-E-16x-Slot ist durch das Slotblech mit den beiden Schottdurchführungen blockiert.

Hier nochmal mit der - testweise - eingebauten Vapor-X 5770:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ist das Sapphire-Logo blau beleuchtet; im Gegensatz zu anderen Karten - bsp. der Asus Matrix - oder einigen Speicherriegeln ändert die Beleuchtung ihre Farbe nicht.

Karte 'raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Slotblech 'Raus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach dem Einsatz des (nach meiner Lok...) größten Feindes eines PC-Gehäuses - des Dremels (obwohl ich 'ne Proxxon habe) - sah es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Slotblech wieder 'rein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Bilder kommen noch; sieht aber genauso aus, wie vordem mit der alten wassergekühlten 5770.

Dann habe ich auf meinem Mora 2 noch zwei zusätzliche Lüfter eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unten rechts die Lötbox, in der ich das Kabel - ich hab' da ein altes Sub-D-Joystickkabel benutzt - auf die Lüfter und den Temperatursensor aufgeteilt wird.
Wie man sieht, sind noch zwei (blaue) Stecker frei, so dass ich ohne Probleme noch zwei Lüfter anschließen kann.
Die Lötbox ist so ausgeführt, dass ich je vier Lüfter auf einem Kreis habe und von jedem Kreis bei je einem Lüfter das Tachosignal durchgeschleift ist, so dass ich - bei Verwendung baugleicher Lüfter - die Drehzahl der Lüfter beider Kreise getrennt auslesen kann.

Das Gelbe links vom oberen, linken Lüfter ist der Temperatursensor, den ich in der Aquasuite dann als 'Mora 2' auslese - und auch zur Steuerung verwende.

Mein Durchfluss bei Minimalleistung ist durch den Einbau des Grafikkartenwasserkühlers nochmal abgesunken: inzwischen habe ich - bei 44% Drehzahl der Laing - nur noch knapp 22 Liter/Stunde.
Reicht aber hin - und widerspricht den 'Erfahrungssätzen' der 'Flow-Fetischisten'!

Soweit dieses; ich fummele noch ein wenig an meinen Taktraten von CPU und Ram und - wenn mir danach ist; ich "darf" schließlich heute Abend zur Nachtschicht - baue ich noch den Vapor-X-Kühler auf die Club 3D-5770 auf.
Ich mache mir da nur Sorgen, dass evtl. G-Rams oder Spawas das geplante OC nicht vertragen und durchbrennen.
Da muss ich ggf. nochmal in die Stadt und mir solche aufklebbaren Kühlkörper besorgen.

Jetzt aber erstmal was Anderes: Frühstück!

Grüße

Jochen

P.S: 100 Seiten - und demnächst wieder 'n Keks fällig: ich muss Montag wohl welche kaufen......


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich Gratuliere dir, dass du endlich eine 5770 im Ref. Design gefunden hast. 
Wie ich finde, eines der spannendsten TB's 

EDIT: Super Bilder!!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da muss ich hirschi-94 Recht geben, sehr schöne Bilder und wie immer sehr informativ geschrieben.
Auch für mich eins der interessantesten TB hier im Forum, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Reder (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Habe eine XFX ATI Radeon 5850 im Referensdesign. Bei mir passt der EK Block nicht. Werde warten bis es für die Refernzkarten Wasserkühler gibt. 

Wirst du deine 5770 nur GPU Only kühlen?


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wirklich tolles TB

Aber pass auf, dass du die 2. HD5770 nicht killst
Mach weiter so, irgendwann wirste schon fertig

Edit: Icke bin der 1000. wa? xD


----------



## Tgt79 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

scheint so auszuschauen, oder etwa nich?

€:musst du noch Keks kriege - aber nicht von mir , hab keine (leider?)


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wirklich tolles TB
> 
> Aber pass auf, dass du die 2. HD5770 nicht killst
> Mach weiter so, irgendwann wirste schon fertig
> ...


Also:


Danke!
Ich hoffe, dass ich die zweite 5770 nicht kille - sollte an sich gehen, ist ja auch so nur ein GPU-Kühler drauf.
Das sehe ich gleich.
Du bist der 1000.ste - deswegen sprach ich ja davon, dass ich Montag Kekse kaufen muss.....



Reder schrieb:


> Habe eine XFX ATI Radeon 5850 im Referensdesign. Bei mir passt der EK Block nicht. Werde warten bis es für die Refernzkarten Wasserkühler gibt.
> 
> Wirst du deine 5770 nur GPU Only kühlen?


Mit XFX habe ich auch schon meine Freude gehabt: XFX verwendet bei der 5770 XXX zwar das Original-Platinenlayout, setzt aber andere - höhere - Bauteile drauf; deswegen passte der Kühler dann wieder nicht.....
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob eine GPU-Only-Lösung bei der 5850 auch ginge - ich denke, eher nicht: die 5850 liegt in ihrer Leistung (und vor allem in der Leistungsaufnahme der Spawas) doch 'ne Ecke höher als die 5770.
Bei der 5770 warte ich ja schon drauf, dass 'ne vollständig passiv gekühlte auf den Markt kommt; eine passive 5750 gibt's ja schon.

Die zweite 5770 bekommt erstmal den Vapor-X-Kühler verpasst; evtl. besorge ich mir noch aufklebbare Kühlkörper für die Spawas - es sollte aber ohne gehen: ich Originalzustand sind ja die Spawas und G-Rams auch nur vom Luftstrom gekühlt.
Die zweite 5770 wird wohl kein Dauerzustand sein, da meine CPU da nicht mit kommt - jedenfalls nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen.
Brauchen tue ich die zusätzliche Leistung der zweiten 5770 eh' nicht, da ich (bisher) keine Anwendung habe, die soviel Grafikleistung verbrät.
Außerdem kommt da die CPU einfach nicht mehr mit - es sein denn, mit viel OC.
Und da klemmt's irgendwo: ich komme derzeit mal gerade auf 3,23Ghz - das langt hinten und vorne nicht.
Da ist wohl neuer Ram fällig - ich leihe mir demnächst mal welchen und probiere nochmal.



Tgt79 schrieb:


> scheint so auszuschauen, oder etwa nich?
> 
> €:musst du noch Keks kriege - aber nicht von mir , hab keine (leider?)


Stimmt: so schaut's aus - und den Keks gibt's von mir.

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: irgendwas stimmt da nicht!
Die GPU-Temperatur ist erheblich zu hoch!
Wenn ich den Furmark starte, ist die Temperatur von Hause aus schon über 75°C und erreicht innerhalb weniger Sekunden über 90° - und die Karte schaltet sich ab.
Da muss ich mal sehen, was da los ist.
Ich tippe mal auf schlechten Kontakt zwischen Wasserkühler und GPU.
Luft im Kühler dürfte es nicht sein: dann würde sich die GPU nicht ganz so schnell erwärmen und der Kühler wäre wärmer - er ist Handwarm, hat also etwa die zu erwartende Wassertemperatur.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit 2: so, das Problem ist geklärt.
Da ich keine Meinung hatte, die Karte komplett auszubauen - und dabei die Schläuche zu schneiden - habe ich einfach mal nur den Wasserkühler abgeschraubt.
Da hatte sich einer der Abstandhalter verschoben und dadurch lag der Wasserkühler nicht 100%ig auf der GPU auf - mit entsprechenden Folgen.
jetzt sieht es besser aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch mit verringerten Takten der Grafikkarte - da arbeite ich noch dran: mindestens 950Mhz auf der GPU und 1350 beim G-Ram sollten schon drin sein.

€dit 3: so, die ersten Benchmarks sind durch, diesmal mit 940Mhz auf der GPU (Im Bild nicht zu sehen, weil die 5770 im 2d_Betrieb die GPU heruntertaktet) und 1345Mhz auf dem G-Ram (wird eigenartigerweise nicht herunter getaktet).
3D-Mark 06:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Vantage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich leg' mich noch 'n Stündchen auf's Ohr: Nachtschicht!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Du bist der 1000.ste - deswegen sprach ich ja davon, dass ich Montag Kekse kaufen muss.....



Das meinst du jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht Ernst oder? 

Naja, hau rein und quäl' die Karte(n) schön


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hallo mach ma die Bilder kleiner xD


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wieso?
Und: wie lautet das Zauberwort?


----------



## wirelessy (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Danke danke danke
Aber warum?
Sind doch alle maximal 900 breit!

Was Anderes: mit dem CF wird's erstmal nix: ich bekomme die zweite 5770 nicht eingebaut, weil die Anschlüsse und der untere Schlauch im Wege sind.
Und die Schläuche nochmal schneiden habe ich im Moment keine Meinung - zumal ich auf die CF-Leistung nicht angewiesen bin.

Demnächst - vsl.kommende Woche - probiere ich es nochmal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

 Du hast eine passende gefunden! War lange nicht mehr online und hier im Forum. Gratuliere, daß Deine Pechsträhne ein Ende hat, Jochen! :


----------



## godtake (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jochen - wie schauts aus? Gib uns Informationen, oder ein Bildchen. Wir sind doch sooo gespannt ob nach ein paar Tagen immer noch alles heile ist oder ob du zufällig mal wieder eine 5770 direkt mit der Steckdose zum übervolten verbunden hast oder so...*mandaverschwindeteramhorizont...*


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tja - wie schaut's aus?
Ganz gut - hab' nur drei Probleme:

Nachtschicht (= müüüüüde)
Windows 7 zickt ein wenig
Mir bleibt mein Videoumwandlunsgprogramm immer stehen (....."funktioniert nicht mehr")
Ich mach' die Tage mal 'ne Neuinstallation.....
ich habe manchmal Bildstörungen (zuckt) - da vermute ich ein loses Kabel
Natürlich gaaanz hinten unter dem Schreibtisch, wo sonst?

Zum WE will ich noch ein wenig was machen: dann schneide ich doch mal den einen Schlauch und setze die luftgekühlte 5700 mal ein und mache ein paar  CF-Versuche.

Wenn ich die Neuinstallation mache, mache ich auch mal ein paar Benchmarkdurchläufe, damit ich mal sehe, wieviel Unterschied es macht, wenn das OS neu aufgesetzt ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## godtake (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, das hört sich doch so an als wäre deine Pechsträhne zu Ende!
Ich hab zwar keine Kekese aber dafür was anderes leckeres für Dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Godtakes Eos...)

Die hast Du dir aber auch verdient!

2 andere Kleinigkeiten - nur am Rande und wahrscheinlich langweil ich dich damit:

Alustaub auf Netzteil und Mobo? :  UaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHH

Grafikkarten oder Rams oder PCI- Karten an den Kontakten anfassen? :   UaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHH


Grüßle, da Godi


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jau!

Erst Sauerkirschen udn jetzt Süßkirschen?!?!


----------



## affli (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

godi die kirschen sehen zum anbeissen aus.. geiles pic. 
so was könnte mein projekt auch verkraften..


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

was?
Kirschen?
Matscht das nicht zu sehr?


----------



## godtake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@affli: Danke...es ist furchtbar...die Kombo aus Stativ, 8 ´GB Karte und Eos verleitet dazu jeden Mist zu fotografieren...oder auch mal Obst *g*.

@Schienenbruch: Jo, matschig wirds schon - aber die Farbe sieht in klaren 16/10er TFC einfach super aus...die Pumpe macht aber meistens komische Geräusche. Irgendwas zwischen Urgs. Klarks. Fprum und Rabäääh!

@Topic: Es ist Zeit deinen Tagebuchtitel zu ändern!!


----------



## Tgt79 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



> @Topic: Es ist Zeit deinen Tagebuchtitel zu ändern!!


Wieso denn?

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## godtake (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja...die 5770 läuft - also ists ja nimmer "hin"...


----------



## Timmynator (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wie wär's mit "5770 - eine hin, eine drin"


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wieviel geld hast du eigentlich an versandkosten, am ende defekte hardware etc. verbraten? schätzungsweise mehr als eine hd5870 kostet, umso spannender ist jedoch dein tagebuch. ich bleib aufjedenfall dran!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Och, mit den Versandkosten hält sich's in Grenzen.
Die letzte 5770 - die Vapor-X - hat mir ein Arbeitskollege auf dem Wege zur Arbeit mit gebracht.

Insgesamt war es schon erheblich: 


die 5770 von Hoh.de: 127€; verkauft für 125€
die Club 3D im Referenz-Design: 120€; zerschossen, Kühler für 10€ verkauft
die Club 3D von e-Bay; die, wo nicht drin war, was laut Werksaufdruck hätte drin sein sollen: 111€, liegt hier noch, soll für CF-Versuche genutzt werden
die XFX-5770 XXX: die, wo der Elko störte.
187€, an Atelco zurückgegeben
die Sapphire 5770 Vapor-X, die mir mein Arbeitskollegen mit gebracht hat: 155€: sie läuft, erreicht aber scheinbar nicht ganz die Leistungswerte, wie die Erste.....
Versandkosten fielen nur bei der 1. und 3. an; die Anderen habe ich immer direkt geholt.
Gesamtkosten: 700€, 'Rückgewinn': 322€, Kosten also: 378€, mit Wasserkühler rund 440€ - das reicht nicht ganz für eine 5870 mit Wasserkühler.

Das ich an der 5770 festhalte, hat gute Gründe:


*Folgekosten 1:* die 5870 ist mir zu stromhungig, zumal im Desktopbetrieb - und das ist bei meinem Rechner nun mal die meiste Zeit.
*Folgekosten 2:* ich bräuchte für eine 5870 einen schnelleren Prozzi - der 9550er kommt da nicht mehr ganz mit.
*Bedarf:* ich habe einfach keinen Bedarf an einer 5870; keine Spile in solchen Qualitätsstufen oder Auflösungen
Und wenn ich meinem Monitor eine 2550er Auflösung vorsetze, hustet der mir was - ich bräuchte also wieder einen Neuen, der wieder Geld kostet.....
Und Downsampling geht unter Windows 7 meines Wissens nur mit NVidia-Karten.
 Hier geht's demnächst auch weiter; ich hab nicht viel gemacht: das Wetter war doch ein wenig 'uncool' - dazu Nachtschicht........

Und Chaos nach einem Großbrand - wir haben (wegen der Sperrung unseres Zufahrtsgleises) rund zwei Dutzend Züge im Rückstand......
http://media.wz-interaktiv.de/galerie/62/8662/476x316_275606.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: rp-online.de)
Die kommende Woche wird 'lustig'.......

Dazu: ich habe OS komplett neu eingerichtet - in der Hoffnung, dass sich die Sache mit dem Fehler beheben lässt.
Welcher Fehler?
Na: ich konnte einer der beiden Hdd's keinen Buchstaben zuweisen.
An sich nicht schlimm - nur waren die vom System zugewiesenen Buchstaben bei jedem Systemstart unterschiedlich.
Also bekam die eine Hdd - 'Eingang' genannt - mal den Buchstaben "D:", mal "E:" und die Andere ('Ausgang') dementsprechend mal "E:" und mal "D:".
In der Folge stimmen natürlich die Verzeichniszuweisungen oft nicht, was bsp. die Videoumwandlung sehr mühsam macht.

Ich habe versucht, den Buchstaben mit der Computerverwaltung oder auch mit externen Programmen zuzuweisen: immer nur Fehlermeldungen.

Das sah dann bsp. so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich versucht habe, die Hdd zu formatieren, kam das heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Hdd's ließen sich aber einwandfrei ansprechen und wiesen auch sonst keine Fehler auf.
Letztlich blieb mir nix anderes über, als eine der beiden Hdd's - beides baugleiche Maxtor's (vielleicht lag's daran, dass die beiden tatsächlich bis auf die Seriennummer und den von mir gegebenen Namen gleich sind?) - auszubauen und gegen eine WD zu tauschen.
Da die im Aquadrive eingebaut sind, war der Aufwand natürlich erheblich.....
Ich will heute noch mal sehen, ob ich den Vapor-X-Kühler von der 5770 wieder abnehme: auf dem unteren Einbauplatz passt sie nicht, weil der Kühler - er ist größer als der Revision-3-Originalkühler - gegen die Anschlüsse der Southbridge stößt.
Also: wieder ablöten, den Orginalkühler (Stromanschlüsse sind unterschiedlich: mal 4-Pin, mal 2-Pin) wieder anlöten usw..

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey Jochen, haste meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Tomreloaded (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ähm hust 

 is mir jetzt peilich aber auf welche 5770 passt jetzt welcher kühler habe bis jetzt nur die graka und brauche bald auch nen Kühler würde mich freuen

 achja echt crasses Tagebuch


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Das Problem mit den Kühlern habe ich durch - ausführlich!
Ich habe da mal was zu geschrieben, findest Du dann hier.

Kannst aber auch nachfolgend lesen: da habe ich den betreffenden Beitrag mal zitiert:

Spoiler



Rev. 1 und Rev. 2 unterscheiden sich im Layout der Platine - des PCB.
Damit passen auch die Kühler nicht auf beide.
Inzwischen gibt es auch ein Rev 3 - und erste Eigendesigns der  Hersteller.

Hier mal einige Bilder (Quelle: CoolingConfigurator.com)

Diese beiden sollten Rev.1 sein - der Kühler ist jedenfalls derjenige  der Rev1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Kühler der ersten - sozusagen der 'originalen' - 5870 sah genauso  aus: eben das 'Batmobildesign'.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier ist die rev 2: gekennzeichnet durch den eiförmigen   'Orb'-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei anderen Herstellern sieht es dann sehr ähnlich aus - nur der  Aufkleber ist anders:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das hier ist das neueste Design: Rev 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten benutzt man im Bedarfsfall die Kompatabilitätslisten des  Kühlerherstellers - wie diese hier.
Oder man fragt beim Hersteller der jeweiligen Grafikkarte nach, welchem  Design die Grafikkarte entspricht.

Dazu kommen dann - in Zukunft jedenfalls - die Eigendesigns der  einzelnen Boardpartner von ATI/Radeon.
Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein Eigendesign eines Herstellers, in dem  Falle MSI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da macht dann jeder Hersteller, was er will, während bei den Rev-Designs  alles vorgegeben ist.

Im Klartext: auf eine Karte im 'Sapphire-' oder 'MSI-'Design passt dann  keiner der Kühler mehr, außer er ist speziell dafür gedacht.

Wichtig ist dieses Design vor allem bei Wasserkühlern.
Bei Luftkühlern ist das nicht ganz so wichtig, da dort die kleineren  Bauteile der Grafikkarte - Speicherbausteine und Spannungswandler - oft  durch aufgeklebte Kühlkörper gekühlt werden, die dann vom Lüfter des  neuen Kühlers mit Luft versorgt werden.
Ein Beispiel sind die Kühler von Arctic-Cooling: die sind meist für mehrere Karten  zugelassen.

Für die Wasserkühler beispielsweise von Aquacomputer gibt es einen  regelrechten Konfigurator, wo man sich den entsprechenden Kühler  aussuchen kann - sonst passt er nämlich nicht.

Im schlimmsten Fall passt der Kühler, ohne jedoch einige Bauteile  ausreichend zu kühlen.
Das führt dann schnell dazu, dass diese Bauteile wegen Überhitzung  'sterben' - was meist mit dem Totalschaden des Gerätes (in dem Fall: der  Grafikkarte) endet und entsprechend teuer wird.


Sicher kann man nur sein, wenn man die Sapphire Vapor-X-5770 kauft; die ist im Referenzdesign und da passt der EK-Kühler drauf.
Ansonsten diese Seite von EK - die ist zwar nicht 100% vollständig, hilft aber weiter.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

DAEF13: Du bekommst ja noch 'nen Keks von mir.
Da es solange gedauert hat, gibt's 'etwas' mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Tomreloaded (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

VielenDank für die Ausführlcihe Antwort

 Falls du gerne mal etwas spenden möchtest ich bräuchte ganz dringend eine Gratis Graka transplantation


----------



## Danger23 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So jetzt hab ich mir mal das ganze Tagebuch durchgelesen. Bin echt begeistert von der Qualität des TBs. Das mit der HD 5770 ist zwar ärgerlich aber jetzt hast ja zum Glück eine unter Wasser bekommen. Bin schon gespannt was die beiden Karten im CF für Punkte bringen können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich auch.....

Dauert evtl. noch ein wenig: nach dem erwähnten Feuer bei uns ist im Moment etwas mehr los - Dienstplan ist 'im Fluss' und viel Arbeit (auch zu Hause).
Mir fehlt daher momentan ein wenig die Ruhe zum Schrauben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Laß Dir Zeit, Jochen! Das Ergebnis wird umso besser!


----------



## Danger23 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gut Ding braucht weile also keinen Stress.


----------



## Tgt79 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

recht hat er, lass dir ruhig zeit


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juli 2010)

*Endlich nicht mehr so warm...*

Hi!

So langsam erhole ich mich etwas - die Hitze schlaucht doch ungemein, zumal es auf Arbeit auch nicht besser ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Woche ein wenig machen kann, muss aber noch 'einiges' an Papierkrieg machen - und das ist dringend(er).

Ein Problem taucht auch wieder auf:
die Buchstabenzuweisung bei den Maxtor-500er-Hdd's.

Ich hatte ja ursprünglich zwei baugleiche Maxtor 500GB-Hdd's im Aquadrive.
Da sich die Buchstabenzuweisung (C:, D: usw.) bei diesen nicht fest durchführen ließ, hatte ich eine ausgetauscht; diese wollte ich als Wechselfestplatte einsetzen.
Das geht aber auch nicht, solange die zweite Maxtor-Hdd im Rechner eingebaut ist.

Normal soll das so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem eine Wechselplatte eingesetzt wird, sollte es sich so darstellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Wechselplatte ist hier eine 750GB-Samsung eingesetzt, welcher der Buchstabe 'W' zugewiesen wurde.

Leider ergibt der Einsatz der Maxtor als Wechselplatte dieses Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, 'verdrängt' die Maxtor die fest eingebauten Festplatten und 'drängelt' sich sozusagen vor.
Damit stimmen natürlich die voreingestellten Pfade überhaupt nicht mehr.

Von daher muss ich die zweite Maxtor auch aus dem Aquadrive ausbauen; statt dessen kommt wieder eine Samsung 750GB-Hdd rein.
Ich hoffe, dass das Problem sich dann erledigt, wenn jeweils nur eine von den beiden Maxtor-Hdd's im Rechner ist - wenn nicht, gehen die beiden weg.

Ist nur leider wieder ein ziemlicher Fummelkram, weil ich dazu das Aquadrive ausbauen muss, dafür muss ich die Wakü entleeren usw......

Damit werde ich mich heute beschäftigen.
             Manchmal überlege ich, ob ich da nicht Schnellkupplungen am Aquadrive  einsetzen sollte.....
Inzwischen gibt es aber auch positives: ich habe bei Hoh.de ein wenig Material bestellt.
Einerseits neuen Ram (2*2GB 1066er G-Skill) und andererseits noch eine 1000GB Eco-Green-Samsung-Hdd.
Dazu einen Laserdrucker: ich bin die Fummelei mit dem Tintenstrahler (Canon IP4200) leid.
Der Tintenstrahler steht dann demnächst zum Verkauf; er läuft - so lange man ihn regelmäßig benutzt und nicht 'ne Woche unbenutzt stehen lässt.
7 neue Tintenpatronen sind auch bei.

So, ich Fummel' dann erstmal die Maxtor aus dem Aquadrive.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## sonnyboy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist in der Tat ein seltsames Phänomen mit Deinen Festplatten. Normalerweise (!) sollten sich die Laufwerksbuchstaben (bis auf das erste primäre LW) immer ändern lassen können.
Warum haste 2x2 GB 1066-er gekauft? Ist doch DDR3, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - so bin ich das mit den Buchstaben auch gewöhnt - geht nur diesmal nicht.
Deswegen hab ich's auch mal gepostet: sonst glaubt's mir keiner - wollt's ja selber kaum glauben.

Nee - ist noch DDR 2: für Sockel 775 gibt's meines Wissens kein DDr 3 - oder sehr selten.


Grüße - und Gut Schweiß!


Jcohen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mensch Jochen...

Es macht immer wieder Spaß bei Dir zu lesen....

Obwohl ich mich in letzter Zeit sehr Rar gemacht habe...

ENDLICH hast Du eine Graka die Passt und schon produzierst Du den nächsten Fehler....

Hier wird es nie Langweilig....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

das wird immer verrückter - inzwischen bin ich (mal wieder.....) ein wenig ratlos.
Ich habe jetzt ja die Maxtor ausgebaut und durch eine Samsung 750GB ersetzt.
Jetzt habe ich die Maxtor in ein E-Sata-Gehäuse gesteckt.
Wenn ich die nun anschließe, meldet sich nach 'ner Minute oder so die Samsung 750GB (als "D:" angemeldet) ab und ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät nicht mehr bereit oder nicht verfügbar sei.
Stecke ich eine andere Hdd in das E-Sata-Gehäuse, ist alles normal.

Muss ich jetzt nicht verstanden haben........

Ich hab' bald den Verdacht, dass der Sata-Kontroler auf dem MB spinnt.
Da die Verkabelung zu ändern, und den Wechselrahmen auf einen anderen Port zu stecken, ist mir aber im Moment doch ein wenig viel Arbeit - im Moment.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi Jochen, das klingt schon sehr seltsam, was bei dir da abgeht.
Einen kleinen Tipp habe ich noch, könnte es mit den Stromsparfunktionen zu tun haben?
Evtl. werden die Platten wegen der Stromsparfunktion kurz ausgeschaltet und kommen dann beim 
wieder anlaufen aus dem Tritt, ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. August 2010)

*Mal was anderes: Mainboard hin - in der NobLorRos-Bastel- und Testabteilung*

Hi!

Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, aber es ging nicht so wirklich.

einerseits war die Arbeit 'etwas' im Wege - und viel Stress auch bei (wenn jemand meinem Diensteinteiler auf die Nuss hauen will - ich sehe gerne weg. Er muss sich nur hinten anstellen: es sind allerdings  noch einige Kollegen vorher dran.....)
Die Sache mit der Loveparade in Duisburg hat mich auch sehr mitgenommen
Privat war da auch einiges...
Dennoch habe ich was geschafft.
Ich habe ja meinen Drucker ausgemustert (braucht jemand einen funktionierenden IP4200 einschließlich einem fast kompletten zweiten Satz Patronen?) - und der Neue (Dell 1320C) hat doch mehr Arbeit mit sich gebracht, als erwartet.

So sah es vorher bei mir aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst habe ich gedacht, ich kann den neuen Drucker einfach dahin stellen, wo der Alte stand - hier ein 'Zwischenstand':



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hat sich aber als total unpraktisch erwiesen.

Also doch der große Umbau: 


Alle Regale oberhalb des Druckers in zwei Reihen raus
den Schreibtischaufsatz links umgebaut
die Regale neu aufgeteilt
die gesamte Verkabelung der Peripherie neu gemacht: Strom, USB, LAN - alles!
(viiiieeel Arbeit)
Jetzt sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, (wegen der Blendung habe ich auf den Bildern mal das Rollo 'runter gemacht)

steht der Drucker jetzt links zum Fenster hin
Der Powermanager steht nun im Regal und nicht mehr auf dem Schreibtischaufsatz.
Scanner, Kartenleser und HBCI-Kartenleser sind nun im Regal untergebracht
den Ablageplatz für die (Wechsel-)Hdd's habe ich auch vergrößert - es werden ja immer mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja - jetzt ist es schon viel besser.

Soweit das.

Nun habe ich ja oben von einem Problem mit dem Sata-Anschluss berichtet.
Da ich zusätzlich keinerlei Übertaktung mehr schaffe und auch den Speicher nur noch mit 800Mhz ansprechen kann (ist 1066er Speicher!), habe ich mich entschlossen, das Mainboard zu wechseln.
Ich denke mal, das alte hat entweder an der Northbridge oder an der Spannungsversorgung 'ne Macke.

Da meine Club3D-5770 sich mittlerweile auch als  defekt erwies, ich aber nochmal ein paar CF-Versuche machen will, wurde es ein 'etwas' größerer Einkauf bei Atelco: 320€!
An sich wollte ich das Geld ja nicht mehr investieren, ist aber unumgänglich - bevor ich mit einem Male ohne Rechner da sitze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe - kostet 10€ mehr als das P5Q Pro Turbo, dürfte aber durch die bessere Stromversorgung (16+2 statt 8+2 Phasen) beim OC besser sein und stabiler laufen.
Übrigens: eine Wasserkühlung kommt auf das Board wohl nicht: der Rechner wird in absehbarer Zeit auf Luft zurück gerüstet, dient dann als Reserve-PC und wird Mitte nächsten Jahres Verkauft - da spare ich mir das Geld für die Kühler; es sei denn, mir spendet oder sponsert (50€ kann ich mir wohl leisten) jemand die Dinger.....
da ich nochmals CF-Versuche machen will, musste auch eine neue 5770 her; die bleibt auch auf Luftkühlung: wenn der neue Rechner läuft und der jetzige Rechner auf Luftkühlung umgerüstet wird, kommt die wassergekühlte 5770 vorübergehend in den neuen Rechner und diese hier bleibt hier drin - für den Office- und Reservebetrieb langt die locker hin.
zwei Silent-Wings waren auch noch nötig: da ich das Mainboard nicht auf Wasserkühlung umrüste, muss ich wieder einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse schaffen
*Das Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafikkartenanbindung:
1* 16x oder
2* 8x
Umschaltung automatisch, nicht - wie beim Biostar TPower 45 mittels 9 Jumpern)
 
Slots:
2* PCI-E 16x (mechanisch, entweder 1* 16x oder 8x+8x im CF-Modus)
1* PCI-E 4x (mechanisch 16x; der unterste schwarze Slot)
2* PCI-E 1x
2* PCI
 
Sata:
6* Sata 2 am ICH10-Chipsatz
(die roten, zwei davon abgewinkelt)
2* Sata 2 ( die orangenen links unten: Silicon Image Controler SIL 5723 - für Drive Expert vorgesehen)
Das ist so eine Asus-Funktion, mit der ich Backups, Raid usw. machen kann - bei meinem vorherigen P5Q habe ich die nicht zum laufen bekommen; mal sehen....
Ich reiche aber auch mit den 6 anderen der IHC10 aus.
E-Sata (Sata 2) auf der I/O-Blende
 
USB (alles 2.0 - USB 3 ist da noch nicht drauf; lohnt sich auf dem Rechner aber auch nicht mehr)
6* auf der I/O-Blende
nur 2* auf dem Mainboard (die beiden hellblauen Header unten in der Mitte)
zwei Header sind an sich zu wenig: ich brauche drei:
zwei für die Front-USB vom Gehäuse
einen (halben) für das Aquaero

mal sehen - vsl. baue ich die (PCI-) USB-Karte wieder ein: die hat noch einen halben Header intern.
 
 
Speicher: bis 4*4GB bis 1200Mhz - sollte meine 1066er also gut befeuern können!
Sonstige:
5 Lüfteranschlüsse
Davon brauche ich maximal einen - wenn ich den Lüfter nicht an's Netzteil anschließe - das hat 'ne Nachlauffunktion
Firewire (1394; der rote Header unten links)
Seriell (der schwarze Header rechts von den beiden USB-Anschlüssen)
COM: der gute alte Joystickanschluss (der türkise Header rechts vom roten)
IDE- und Fdd-Anschluß
Audio-Anschlüsse: unten ganz links - SPDIF, Audio-Digital und CD-Anschluss

Bis auf den einen Audio-Anschluss brauche ich das alles nicht.
 
auf dem I/O-Panel:
6* USB 2.0
1* P/S (Tastatur oder Maus) -brauche ich _an sich_ nicht....
2* G-Lan - das kann nicht schaden, falls ich doch mal NAS ausprobiere oder den Drucker über LAN anschließen will - dass ich noch mal die beiden Rechner mittels LAN-Kabel verbinde, ist eher unwahrscheinlich: einerseits habe ich das unter W7 nicht hin bekommen (unter XP war das für mich 'ne Fingerübung!), andererseits brauche ich das nicht mehr wirklich, da ich kaum noch Daten auf dem Wege übertrage - die Wechsel-Hdd's sind bequemer und schneller!
E-Sata
1394 (Firewire - für mich überflüssig)
Audio 7.1 - ich brauch derzeit nur 2.1 - aber für den neuen Rechner schaffe ich mir dann wieder ein 7.1-System an....
 
Zubehör ist auch reichlich bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8 Sata-Kabel, vier davon an einem Ende mit Winkelstecker - diesmal richtig herum (bei meinem letzten Board waren welche bei, da hat bei den Winkelsteckern das Kabel nach oben gezeigt!)
zwei Y-Kabel für Strom (4-Pin-Molex auf 2*Sata)
ein Slotblech mit Mini-1394 und 2 USB 2.0-Ports
ein kleiner Lüfter (45 oder 50mm; wohl ein ziemlicher Krachmacher - wie die meisten kleinen Miefquirle) zum Aufstecken auf den Kühlkörper
je ein Fdd- und IDE-Kabel
Q-Connector: die Verlängerungsstecker für LED-, Power- und Reset-Schalter sowie für 1394 und USB-Anschluß (letzterer nur ein Mal, warum das? Sind doch zwei USB-Header drauf!)
Treiber-Cd und I/O-Blende
ein Handbuch (auf Englisch) und ein Multi-Language-Quick-Install-Guide
Na-Ja....
Mein Drucker 'vergnügt' (ach, ist ein Laser-Drucker schön!) sich erstmal mit 193 Seiten (deutschem) Handbuch; gut, dass ich einen großen Leitz-Locher habe.....

*die Grafikkarte: eine XFX 5770 ZNFA* 
bei der Grafikkarte war auch einiges bei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Wenigste brauche ich - die Treiber (Catalyst 10.7) ziehe ich mir aktuell aus dem Internet, Strombrücke und Adapterstecker brauche ich auch nicht, Assasins Creed ist wohl auch nicht mein Ding.

Und die Grafikkarte war ja auch noch in der Schachtel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass die nicht im Referenzdesign ist, stört da nicht - sie bekommt eh' keine Wasserkühlung!

Mal sehen; wenn sich noch bei jemandem (ich frage bei einigen NobLorRossern an) was ergibt, geht die Karte eh zurück.....

Ansonsten: wenn's mich beisst, baue ich da vlt. den Vapor-X-Kühler drauf - sollte der Originalkühler zu laut sein.
Glaub' ich zwar nicht, aber man weiß ja nie.....

Meine wievielte 5770 ist das jetzt - hat da wer mit gezählt?
Inzwischen dürfte ich dLs mit seinen 5870ern überholt haben.....
Und die beiden Silent-Wings sind halt für die Gehäuse-Belüftung bzw. als Reserve (je einer).

So, ich fange mal an, zu basteln - kann also ein wenig dauern, bis ich mich wieder melde.
Sollte aber schneller gehen, als zuletzt - wenn alles super klappt, noch heute, sonst morgen Abend.
Nachdem Mainboardwechsel - mit (teilweiser) Neuverschlauchung und Netzteilwechsel (das 750W-BeQuiet kommt wieder rein; das 450W-BQ geht leihweise an 'nen Arbeitskollegen und ich will etwas Luft für OC haben) könnte ich es schaffen, dass ich mich heute Abend wieder melde.
Danach steht ja 'nur' noch eine Neuinstallation an.....
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (14. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Juchee, es gibt wieder Schienenbruch-Updates. An Detail- und Informationsfülle einfach nicht zu überbieten  

Bin mal gespannt, ob heute noch etwas kommt. Falls es dich doch mal juckt: die XFX 5770 XXX (leicht übertaktet) kommt afaik im Referenzdesign, da hängt zumindest der "normale" Kühler von ATI drauf, der die Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse bläst...


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr ausführliches Update! 

Die Grafikkarte ist schön, mir gefällt sie besser, als die im Refernzdesign.


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schön, das es bei dir wieder weiter geht, das Board gefällt mir richtig gut, warum blos....

Deine PC Ecke hast du auch sehr gut umgeräumt, dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, das du den Umbau schnell und 
ohne Probleme hin bekommst. Den kleinen Zusatzlüfter solltest du bei einer WaKü aber auf den SpaWa- Kühler links
vom CPU Sockel montieren, das ist der, in dem die HeatPipe rein geht. Ich habe ihn bei mir auch schon aufgesteckt, 
zur Lautstärke kann ich noch nichts sagen, da meine WaKü noch nicht fertig ist.
Wie immer ein sehr informatives Update, ich freue mich auf dein Nächstes.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey....

Einmal das Büro aufgeräumt und schon ist ein Müllcontainer voll....

Das Board passt hundertpro....schön das Du es genommen hast....

Dir XFX sieht ja wohl mal Hammer aus....war auch mein Favorit (als die noch Referenzdesign war) .... war leider nicht lieferbar und deshalb habe ich jetzt die Varpor-X.....habe ich allerdings auch nicht bereut....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!


Timmynator schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob heute noch etwas kommt.


Ich auch.....



Timmynator schrieb:


> Falls es dich doch mal juckt: die XFX 5770 XXX (leicht übertaktet) kommt afaik im Referenzdesign, da hängt zumindest der "normale" Kühler von ATI drauf, der die Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse bläst...


Leider nein - oder teilweise!
Die Platine ist im Referenzdesign, nur ist leider ein Elko größer als im Referenzdesign - daher passt der Wasserkühler dann wieder nicht: ich hab's ausprobiert (steht irgendwo weiter vorne).



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hey....
> Einmal das Büro aufgeräumt und schon ist ein Müllcontainer voll....
> Das Board passt hundertpro....schön das Du es genommen hast....
> 
> ...


Du schließt wieder von Deinem auf mein Büro?
Das Board passt - zuerst hat es mörderisch gezickt.
Lief gar nicht: kein Bild, kein Piepen, nix.
Ausgebaut, Trockenübung (danke für den Tipp, Nobbi - hätt' ich auch selbst drauf kommen können): läuft.
Gab zwar 'ne Üble Fehlermeldung betreffs der Hdd, aber da hätte ich nur blöde geguckt, wenn für _die_ Hdd keine Fehlermeldung gekommen wäre....(die Hdd ist eh' Schrott: hat 'ne Schwerkraftprobe nicht überstanden...)

Mainboard wieder eingebaut: läuft einwandfrei!

Aber: nix passt mehr!


komplette Verkabelung neu
Verschlauchung zu 80% auch neu
Anmerkung: bei dem derzeitigen Layout der Wakü hätte ich einiges anders eingebaut; wollte es aber jetzt nicht umbauen - daher sieht's teilweise nicht so toll aus.
Meine Verlängerung für die Systemanschlüsse, die an die V-Taster geht, passt auch nicht - die muss ich komplett neu machen.
Nur fehlt mir aktuell das Material - ich muss die Woche dann doch zu Conrad.
Ich mach' jetzt erstmal 'ne Neuinstallation - das war dann eh' fällig - und mache dann ein größere Update.
Hab' einige Fotos gemacht.....

Übrigens: ich habe den Filter auch sauber gemacht: zu etwa 80% zu!
Scheinbar sammeln sich da feste Teile vom Farbstoff - ich werde also nochmal nach roten Schläuchen suchen müssen: der Farbstoff fliegt wieder raus!
Allerdings ist der Durchfluss immer noch bei rund 21L/Std - evtl. muss ich den HK mal reinigen - Sauarbeit!

Sauerei ist ein gutes Stichwort: an einer Stelle habe ich eine latente Inkontinenz.
Evtl. muss ich da noch mal umbauen und in dem Zusammenhang den DFM versetzen - wollte ich an sich vermeiden.....
Wobei: der DFM hat's an sich hinter sich: ein Gewinde ist vernudelt.
Da muss wohl ein Neuer her.....


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wahnsinn, was du an Arbeit in den Aufbau steckst, dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück, das du die Sache 
endlich wieder sauber zum Laufen bekommst. Ich freue mich wie immer auf deine Bilder.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2010)

*Demontage - Filterreinigung - Remontage*

Hi!

Ich habe ja bereits über den verdreckten Filter gesprochen - so sah er aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens: bei mir ist der Filter falsch herum angeschlossen: Ein- und Auslass sind vertauscht, so dass der Filter von vorne nach hinten durchströmt wird und sich der Dreck auf der (sichtbaren) Vorderseite ablagert - kann ich nur Empfehlen!

Hier mal das herausgenommene Filtergewebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


total Verschleimt - aber wenigstens keine Späne (mehr....)

So sollte es aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und so eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na-ja.....
Ich denke, ich werde mal einen anderen Schlauch ausprobieren und wieder auf klares Wasser mit InnoProtect umsteigen.

Jedenfalls war der Rechner dann mal leer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ein erstes Probesitzen - mit zwei 5770ern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein wenig geschlaucht (das war ich dann später auch...):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat nicht ganz gepasst, vor allem an der Graka - zweiter Versuch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon viiieeel besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber: Die Grafikkarte biegt sich noch zu sehr - was tun?
Na, wie immer: Gewindestange dran!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinten kommen die Schläuche nun oben heraus, statt unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man, Leute - lasst euch nicht so hängen:_ AUSEINANDER, ihr beiden!_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na also - geht doch......
Später habe ich das dann an der Blende vom Netzteil befestigt; die Kabelbinder sind nur provisorisch.

Hier sieht man auch eine Lösung, zu der ich gezwungen war: bisher hatte ich den Anschluss für den Mora (2 Lüfterkreise, ein Temperatursensor) mittels der 9-poligen Sub-D-Buchse in einem eigenen Slotblech gehabt - der Platz fehlte mir nun.
Denn:


erste Grafikkarte mit Doppelslotblende
USB-Karte (ein Slot)
zweite Grafikkarte mit Doppelslotblende
ergibt 7 Slot's - und mehr habe ich auch nicht.
Leider hat die Sub-D-Buchse auch nicht in die Slotblende mit den Schottdurchführungen gepasst: 0,5cm zu breit!
Also:hinten in die Lüftungsschlitze rein.
So geht's auch.....

Das Netzteil habe ich ja auch gewechselt - auch das war nicht ganz so einfach.
Weiter nach vorne is' nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neues Loch bohren wollte ich auch nicht.....

Hinten es es aber nicht ganz drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem kannte ich aber schon - das NT war ja schon mal drin.
Die Lösung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte sie mir aufgehoben.....

Fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah er dann aus, als ich erste Laufversuche machte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte vor der Außerbetriebnahme die Laing auf 100% Leistung gestellt - das Aquaero tut's ja auch ohne Software.
Schäumt ganz gut....

Nur lief er nicht: kein Piepen, keine Aktivität bei den LED's, nix!
Am Ende: alles auseinander und zur Trockenübung auf 'ne Pappkiste - leider habe ich versäumt, 'n Foto von zu machen.
Netzteil, Festplatten, alles gewechselt, um Fehlerquellen auszuscheiden - er lief!
Also dann: alles neu eingebaut - und er läuft!
Keine Ahnung, was das nun war - loser Stecker, irgendwo ein falscher Kontakt, was auch immer.

Irgendwann fielen mir dann rote Tropfen auf dem Gehäuseboden auf - da ist das rote Wasser von Vorteil: man sieht es recht gut!

Wo isser undicht?
Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo?
Na da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da isser undicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nix zu sehen?
na da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich in der hinterletzten Ecke!
Wenigstens ist da nix empfindliches drunter oder in der Nähe - außer meinem Ego....

Wobei ich noch nicht mal weiß, wo es tropft:

rechter Anschluss vom DFM und das Wasser 'hangelt' sich dann links 'rüber
linker (=hinterer) Anschluss vom DFM
der SLI-Verbinder, der vom Aquadrive zum DFM führt?
Das einfachste wäre noch, wenn der Winkeladapter nicht richtig fest ist - nur komme ich da schon mit den Fingern nicht dran, von Zange oder Schraubenschlüssel ganz zu schweigen!

Mal sehen, ich überlege an einem neuen DFM.

Dabei: mein Durchfluss liegt nach wie vor nur bei rund 21-22L/Std - das kommt mir etwas wenig vor.

Drei Ursachen kann ich mir vorstellen:

Heatkiller verstopft - nach dem Aussehen des Filters wäre das keine Überraschung
Irgendwo anders verstopft, ein Knick im Schlauch - was auch immer
die Tatsache, dass der Radi nunmehr unterm Schreibtisch steht - die zu überwindende Höhe also größer ist - bremst mehr, als erwartet.
Die zweite Ursache habe ich - soweit möglich - ausgeschlossen: nix zu finden.
Die dritte Ursache werde ich die Tage mal prüfen: ich brauche ja nur den Radi wieder unterm Schreibtisch raus zu holen und oben hinstellen.
Den HK reinigen wäre 'ne ziemliche Arbeit, weil ich ihn dafür ausbauen muss - hätte ich Döskopp auch am Wochenende gleich mitmachen können, als ich ihn draußen hatte!

Was ist noch zu machen:

DFM tauschen, ggf. woanders einbauen und neue Verschlauchung.
Wasser und Schläuche wechseln: das Versiffen vom Filter will ich loswerden und die Schläuche nehmen auch die Farbe an.
Es ist auf einigen Bildern gut zu erkennen, wo ich alte bzw. neue Schläuche genommen habe
Die Verlängerung vom Systemanschluss nach hinten für die V-Taster neu machen
Da muss ich mir erst noch Material (Stecker/Buchsen) holen - mal sehen, wann ich wieder in Düsseldorf bin.
die USB-Karte (um-)tauschen: zwei Anschlüsse gehen nicht, darunter natürlich der interne Anschluss, den ich für's Aquaero brauche.......
Auch das mache ich, wenn ich wieder in D-Dorf bin - vsl. am Mittwoch
OC-Versuche mit CPU und RAM
zweite 5770 einbauen und CF-Versuche (einschließlich OC)
die ersten beiden Punkte werden vsl. zusammen erledigt; bietet sich ja auch an.
Die beiden letzten Punkte werde aber ein wenig warten müssen, bis ich die Inkontinenz beseitigt habe - wie auch immer das geschehen wird.

Windows habe ich auch komplett neu installiert; da ist aber noch ein Fehler drin: beim herunterfahren kriege ich immer 'ne Fehlermeldung (csc.exe), die wohl von MS-Framework 3.0 oder 3.5 kommt; im schlimmsten Fall muss ich die Neuinstallation wiederholen - auch kein Beinbruch.

Soweit das.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## reisball (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Deine Updates sind voll spannend und nervenaufreibend. Und zu deinem Filter gibts nur eins zu sagen, meine Güte was war den da los! Naja du bekommst das schon gebacken.


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wie immer ein sehr sehr informatives Update, dein Rechner sieht mit allen Komponenten drin schon 
fast wie ein Kraftwerk aus, bei all den Leitungen steige ich fast nicht mehr durch.
Meinen größten Respekt, was du da leistest ist wirklich grandios, ich hoffe, das du endlich mal zur 
Ruhe kommst und alles so läuft, wie es soll.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Meinen größten Respekt, was du da leistest ist wirklich grandios, ich hoffe, das du endlich mal zur
> Ruhe kommst und alles so läuft, wie es soll.


Welcher Modder kommt denn bitte einmal zur Ruhe?^^


@Schienenbruch: Wie is denn so der Filter? Nach deinen vielen Horrorpics von total verstopften Filtern kommt in meine erste Wakü auf jeden fall auch eine rein. Zumal die bis auf den Schlauch aus komplett gebrauchten teilen besteht. Nur ich stell mir die frage ob ich 10€ oder 30€ für den Filter ausgeben soll?


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

So, ich habe eben mal ein paar Benchmarks laufen lassen.
Und zwar ohne jede Übertaktung usw., mit nur auf Defaultwerte eingestelltem System.

PerformanceTest 7: 1808 Punkte, vorher 1683.
3DMark 06:            14700 Punkte, vorher 14562
         SM 2.0:        5681, vorher 5833
         SM 3.0:        6620, vorher 6785
3DMark Vantage:     9527, vorher 10743
            CPU:         10405, vorher 11607
            Graphics:    9266, vorher 10483

Wenn man nun bedenkt, dass es sich beim Aktuellen um ein nicht übertaktetes System handelt, dürfte sich da einiges machen lassen.

Mein Ziel ist klar: Rossi schlagen!
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte der im 3DMark 06 21.300 Punkte.
Mal sehen.....
Wenigstens 20.000 will ich auch haben!

Ich hau' mich auf's Ohr: um 4 geht der Wecker!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## eman84 (16. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

nettes Update; die Halter für die Graka bleibt hoffentlich nicht nur bei diesem Provisiorium, stütz es doch auf dem Netzteil hab oder mittels Spannseil am Gehäusedeckel


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ne, das bleibt nicht so.
Entweder senkrecht nach oben oder direkt (=schräg) - wenn ich ein wenig mehr Zeit habe.
Wohl dann, wenn ich die Verschlauchung neu mache.

Diesen csc.exe-Fehler habe ich weg bekommen: Framework noch mal runter und neu installiert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du mußt *21.308 **Punkte*schlagen.... (Q9550)

Na dann mal los....

Wieso hast Du soviel Dreck im Sys ???

Ist bei mir nicht....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich muss nicht - ich will.
Ab davon: rund 16.000 Punkte ist mir doch erheblich zu flau - da wir nun mal ein beinahe identisches System haben, sollte sich da was machen lassen!

Ich fahre erstmal nach D-Dorf: meine Bestellung ist da.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2010)

*Probleme - Arbeitswochenede*

Hi!

Leider klappt immer noch nicht alles so, wie es soll.


die G19 spinnt - kann ein Softwareproblem sein, muss aber nicht
der Durchfluss ist an sich zu gering
die bereits genannte Lekage ist da auch noch...
ich hatte die Tage mehrere Abstürze bei leichter Last, bsp. beim Video abspielen.
Mit dem Übertakten tut er sich auch schwer
mit sind zu viele Slotplätze versperrt
ich will die Wasserkühlung mal optimieren - mal sehen, was sich da herausholen lässt
mir gefallen diese Ablagerungen nicht, die ich da im Filter hatte
Also steht heute/morgen folgendes an:


*Demontage der Wasserkühlung*:
Ausbau aller Schläuche, Winkelverbinder, Schottdurchführungen etc.
Ausbau des DFM und des Aquadrives (zur Reinigung)
Ausbau des Heatkillers, Reinigen und neu Aufsetzen (da vermute ich eine Ursache für meine Probleme - wenn nicht, ist die CPU wohl hin)
Ausbau der Temperatursensoren (ich will auf einen verzichten und mit dreien im Wasser [Einlass, Auslass, zwischen CPU und Graka] und dreien in der Luft [Außentemperatur, Innentemperatur unterm Deckel, Außentemperatur auf dem Mora 2] arbeiten - da ich nur noch drei gekühlte Bauteile habe (CPU, Graka, Aquadrive), sollte das gehen.
Abbau des Radis
 
*Reinigen / Spülen aller Bauteile*
insbesondere von Mora, Aquadrive und Heatkiller

*Änderungen & Neueinbau der Wasserkühlung:*
Einbau des DFM unten im Rechner (hinter der Pumpe, direkt verbunden)
Einbau einer Schottdurchführung unten im Rechner (wird dann der Einlass) mit einem Temperatursensor
Einbau der zweiten Schottdurchführung hinten oben im Rechner (wird dann der Auslass) mit einem Temperatursensor
Einbau der Entlüftung an höchster Stelle, also nahe der zweiten Schottdurchführung (T-Stück mit Kugelhahn), vmtl. außen am Rechner (da muss sowie ein Winkel hin - und die T-Stücke haben einen besseren Durchfluss als die 90°-Winkel)
Einbau der Ablassvorbereitung unten am Rechner - in gleicher Weise wie oben: mit einem T-Stück
Neuverschlauchung, auf Durchfluss und gute Entlüftung optimiert - ich will sehen, dass ich mit 'einmal rauf' durch den Rechner komme:
Einlass (ganz unten)
Ablassvorbreitung (direkt an der Schottdurchführung, vsl. sogar außerhalb vom Rechner)
AGB (der bleibt, wo er ist)
Pumpe (bleibt auch da; die Anbindung AGB>Pumpe bleibt auch: hat sich bewährt)
DFM (kommt hinter die Pumpe; Anbindung evtl. wie die AGB>Pumpe)
Filter (unten rein, oben raus)
Grafikkarte (evtl. von unten rein)
Aquadrive (sitzt ja höhenmäßig eben über der Graka)
CPU
Entlüftung (T-Stück oben unter dem Deckel)
Schottdurchführung (hinten oben)
Füllhilfe (T-Stück außen am Rechner, direkt an der oberen Schottdurchführung; spart mir einen Anschluss am AGB
Schnellkuppungspaar
Radi (Der kommt auch wieder unter dem Schreibtisch heraus und hinten an die Wand - vlt. kostet mich der Höhenunterschied von etwa 1,20m auch zu viel Leistung/Durchfluss)
Schnellkuppungspaar
Einlass
 
 
Ein *USB-Adapterkabel* zum Anschluss des AE an einen Anschluss der USB-Karte, die ich habe, will ich mir auch machen: die Karte hat nur Anschlüsse, wie sie auch extern verwendet werden, keine Header wie am Mainboard - die Header brauche ich aber beide für die Front-USB vom Gehäuse, also muss das AE auf die USB-Karte.
*das Übliche:* Dichtigkeit, System neu Aufsetzen
Wie man sieht: einiges an Arbeit.

Ich sehe, dass ich einige Fotos mache....

So, ich bin mal 'ne Weile weg!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (21. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ohje, denn hoffen wir mal, dass die CPU heil geblieben ist. [Daumendrück] Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Bauteile, die Du noch nicht austauschen musstest?

Weshalb schmierst Du eigentlich Erdbeerkonfitüre in den  Filter? 

lg


----------



## Celina'sPapa (21. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oh je, da hast du dir aber ganz schön was vorgenommen 

Ich hoffe du hast dir mehr Zeit als nur dieses Wochenende genommen um dieses enorme Arbeitspensum bewältigen zu können.


----------



## Timmynator (21. August 2010)

*AW: Probleme - Arbeitswochenede*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ausbau des Heatkillers, Reinigen und neu Aufsetzen (da vermute ich eine Ursache für meine Probleme - wenn nicht, ist die CPU wohl hin)



Hm, du hast doch letztens dein Mainboard ausgetauscht. Könnte da etwas an die Pins der CPU oder an den Sockel gekommen sein, was ein Abstürzen verursachen könnte?
Ich hatte zB letztens in einem brandneuen Phenom II eine Fluse der mitgelieferten Isolierauflage hängen, die ich erst mit einem Zahnstocher zwischen den Pins herausbekommen habe (die CPU lebt noch und erfreut sich vollster Gesundheit). 

Ansonsten klingt das nach einem Großvorhaben, viel Erfolg dabei. Und ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Bilder und den Bericht  

@CelinasPapa: Er hat doch noch den gesamten morgigen Tag und die Nacht


----------



## axel25 (22. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jochen, hast du Windows 7?

Seit dem letzten normalen Update 8also non-Sicherheitsupdate) spinnt mein System auch beim Videos schauen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. August 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!
Da bin ich wieder!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ohje, denn hoffen wir mal, dass die CPU heil geblieben ist. [Daumendrück] Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Bauteile, die Du noch nicht austauschen musstest?


Ja!


Gehäuse
Netzteil (nur auf Verdacht bzw. Reserve getauscht
Den Heatkiller
den Mora
ein paar Lüfters
Den Rolli, auf dem der Rechner steht!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Weshalb schmierst Du eigentlich Erdbeerkonfitüre in den  Filter?


Weil's Schmeckt und Kräfte weckt!
nee, aber: irgendwie muss ich das rot kriegen.....



Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Oh je, da hast du dir aber ganz schön was vorgenommen
> 
> Ich hoffe du hast dir mehr Zeit als nur dieses Wochenende genommen um dieses enorme Arbeitspensum bewältigen zu können.


Nö, mehr Zeit habe ich nicht - bin aber durch.
Und die Neuinstallation kann ich mir wohl sparen: die G19 tut's wieder einwandfrei, nachdem ich die Kabel neu geordnet habe - dabei war ich mir sicher, dass......



Timmynator schrieb:


> Hm, du hast doch letztens dein Mainboard ausgetauscht. Könnte da etwas an die Pins der CPU oder an den Sockel gekommen sein, was ein Abstürzen verursachen könnte?
> Ich hatte zB letztens in einem brandneuen Phenom II eine Fluse der mitgelieferten Isolierauflage hängen, die ich erst mit einem Zahnstocher zwischen den Pins herausbekommen habe (die CPU lebt noch und erfreut sich vollster Gesundheit).
> 
> Ansonsten klingt das nach einem Großvorhaben, viel Erfolg dabei. Und ich freu mich schon wieder auf die Bilder und den Bericht
> ...


Der Tag hat 24 Stunden, dazu die Nacht....


axel25 schrieb:


> Jochen, hast du Windows 7?
> 
> Seit dem letzten normalen Update 8also non-Sicherheitsupdate) spinnt mein System auch beim Videos schauen.


Ja: Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium.
Das wusste ich nicht - wenn's dass ist, sollte sich das ja schnell beheben: mit dem nächsten Update werden die das hoffentlich abstellen.

Leider hat mein Durchflussmesser das Zeitliche gesegnet: Riss am Anschluss - da ist nix mehr zu machen.
Ich habe ihn wieder ausgebaut und muss 'ne Weile drauf verzichten.
Ich überlege nur, ob ich mir den wieder oder 'nen Anderen - aus Metall - hole.
Nur: meist gehe die erst ab 40 oder 60L/Std - und das habe ich meist nicht.

Mal sehen; Bilders gibt's die Tage.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*Kurzupdate - die siebte 5770...*

Hi!

So, mal kurze Zwischenmeldung - es hat sich einiges getan!

mein Durchfluss hat sich geändert
Mein AE ist platt
ich habe mir eine neue 5770 gekauft - die siebte...
ich habe mich mehrere Tage mit dem Ati-Catalyst/CCC 10.8 (diese Sache mit den Trauerändern bei HDMI-Skallierung) rum geärgert - und letztlich das System fünfmal neu aufgesetzt
Ein Grund, warum ich mir evtl. wieder 'ne NVidiea zulegen werde: die Treiber sind besser.
Meine Videoumwandlungssoftware spann auch - also das System noch zweimal neu Aufsetzen.....
dann hatte ich Probleme mit DirectX - die 3D-Marks produzierten Abstürze und Freezes - und habe noch viermal neu aufgesetzt.

So, jetzt muss ich erstmal einiges an Videobearbeitung nachholen - ich habe zuletzt die aufgenommenen Videos vom 12.8. bearbeitet.

Hat sich aber einiges ergeben.

Es wird sich aber einiges tun:

eine neue 200€-Bestellung an Wakü-Material ist in Arbeit und kommt vsl. Ende des Monats - Geld muss ja auch da sein, sonst gibt's ja nix.
eine neue 'Ssd' ist angedacht - für November
das nächste Projekt verschiebt sich aus verschiedenen Gründen - vor allem, weil ich den AM3+ abwarten will.

Meine Werte haben sich ein wenig gebessert: 

Performance-Test 7: ~2080 Punkte
3D-Mark 06: ~17100 Punkte
3D-Mark Vantage: ~10990 Punkte
jeweils mit _einer_ Grafikkarte.
CF habe ich noch nicht getestet: als ich es neulich versuchte, klappte es einfach nicht - warum auch immer.

ich sehe mal zu, dass ich die Woche 'n größeres (Bilder-)Update hinbekomme; ein paar Videos sind auch entstanden - die lade ich gerade bei Youtube hoch und stelle sie nachher mal gleich hier ein.

Und dann könnt' Ihr ja mal raten, warum, wieso und woher und so.

Außerdem suche ich eine 5870 zum Testen - ich will doch mal sehen, ob das CF aus zwei 5770er tatsächlich vergleichbare Werte bringt oder nicht

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: so, hier mal das erste Video - der Rest wird noch hochgleaden!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBURCDkdsB8
Hier lief die Pumpe mit 43% und wurde zwischendurch abgeschaltet.
und ein Zweites:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s1PNmUOzcU
Hier waren es 100%.....
Die Schwankungen kommen daher, dass ich zwischendurch mal die Pumpe ausgeschaltet und dann wieder auf 100% gesetzt habe.


----------



## h_tobi (6. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hui, da ist ja richtig Bewegung im AGB, ich würde ihn aber höher befüllen, so wie es aussieht, wird eine Menge Luft mit durchgezogen.
Das mit dem AE ist sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe, du bekommst es schnell zurück.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Basteln, ich hoffe, das jetzt endlich mal alles heile bleibt,  drück.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

jaaaa - viel Luft!

Nur ist das mit dem höher befüllen so 'ne Sache: oben ist ja keine Entlüftung mehr dran; da ist nur das Tubemeter.
Ein neuer - größerer - AGB mit mehr Anschlüssen (wo ich dann das Tubemeter unten einsetze und oben Befüllen/Entlüften kann, ist in der nächsten Bestellung mit bei.
Inzwischen ist's auch besser - Video folgt.

Die Fragen sind nur:

was hat sich / habe ich geändert?
welchen Durchfluss habe ich jetzt?
Warum hat mein Durchfluss immer weiter abgenommen?
erinnert Euch mal: anfangs hatte ich um die 28L/Std, zuletzt 21L - warum?

Grüße

Jochen

€dit: und hier das dritte Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkHiqlYyjEs
Pumpe mit 43% = Minimallleistung.

Die Videos - und das folgende, Vierte - entstanden während des Befüllens.
Das Vierte folgt gleich.

€dit: und da ist es auch schon!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfCiJcgfQWE
Da ist keine Milch drin; das ist nur die viele Luft im Wasser!
Quali ist leider nich so dolle - aber 'ne bessere Videokamera hab' ich nicht.

ich habe eben noch eines mit 'nem volleren AGB gemacht, das kommt auch noch - und dann muss ich zur Arbeit!
da ist es:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojQEWodLwoY
Hier lief die Laing erst mit 7V - über einen Adapter  und dann mit 12V.
Das AE ist ja bei Aquacomputer.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (6. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Im letzten Video sieht es schon viel besser aus, vor allem ist kein Schaum im linken Schlauch zu sehen. 
Was den Durchfluss angeht, tippe ich auf einen zugesetzten Filter/Kühler oder die Pumpe verliert an Leistung. 
Verstehen kann ich die ~25 l/h jedenfalls nicht, 100 l/h solltest du eigentlich locker erreichen können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

na mal sehen - noch andere Ideen?


----------



## godtake (8. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Den Fuss vom Schlauch nehmen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mein Fuß + Schlauch = Briefmarke....
Neee, nicht ganz - 'zugesetzt' war schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

liest hier noch wer - oder kann zu?


----------



## reisball (12. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen! Denke, der wenige DF kommt von den vielen Winkeln und den vielen Komponenten. Bei mir siehts, in Sachen DF, nicht anders aus! Woran es nun liegt, dass er abnimmt, da weiß ich keinen Rat. Wahrscheinlich hat sich etwas zugesetzt. Bin aber auch überfragt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Zugestetzt: genau!

Will das Rätsel mal auflösen (für den Fall, dass sonst jemand mit liest, wie die anderen Nobloros'ler)

Die Schnellkupplungen waren's: als ich die nach der Komplettreinigung - der eine oder andere erinnert sich vlt. an den Schleim im Filter - durch probiert habe, war bei einem wenig, bei dem anderen Paar gar nix mehr los; der dritte Satz ging so.

Neue sind angedacht, muss aber erstmal sehen, wann mein Aqauero wieder da ist.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (12. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gerade wollte ich es verraten. 

lg


----------



## reisball (12. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und was macht der DF nun?


----------



## godtake (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Der Juteste muss noch auf sein Aquaero warten, aber das sollte bald da sein .
Bei genauerer Betrachtung: Ich hab immer noch nicht kapiert wo du immer das ganze Zeuch hernimmst das Du anschließend in deiner WaKü findest. (Späne, Dreck, Schleim....vielleicht ist deine Wakü auch einfach erkältet?)

Wenn Du irgendwann 5770er aus deinen Schnellkupplungen ziehst, dann hast Du es geschafft mein Bestester!

Viele Grüße, Godi


----------



## h_tobi (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kannst du die Kupplungen nicht reinigen??
Evtl. an einen Wasserschlauch anschließen und dann mit Leitungswasser und ordentlich Druck 
durchspülen. Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2010)

*DFM, Schnellkupplungen*

Guten morgen!

Der DFM ist - naja - geflickt: ich hab' ihn nochmal mit Sekundenkleber geklebt, aber noch nicht wieder eingebaut.

Da ich ja jetzt einen normalen Durchfluss habe - bei 44% auf der Laing waren es gut 40 Liter - kann ich auch (so gut wie) jeden DFM kaufen: ein neuer ist geplant.
Der soll aber aus Metall werden, vsl. jener hier.

Mit dem AE dauert noch: der Elecktriker bei Aquacomputer hat Urlaub - sei ihm gegönnt.
Ich rechne mal Ende nächster Woche damit.

Im Moment läuft die Wakü mit zwei Adaptern von BeQuiet-Lüftern: da ist immer ein 12V-/7V-4-Pin-Molex auf 3-Pin-Lüfter Adapter bei, davon habe ich zwei genommen.
Normal laufen Laing und 3 Lüfter auf dem Mora auf 7V, wenn ich mal Furmark oder so laufen lasse, stecke ich die Pumpe auf 12V um.


Mit dem Reinigen ist leider nicht: ich habe die Dinger schon je einen Tag in Cilit Bang und Essigreiniger eingeweicht.

So richtig frei werden die nicht (mehr).
Ich mache da nochmal einfach einen Test mit denen: einen Trichter, 'nen Liter Wasser und eine Stoppuhr....

Kaufe ich halt Neue - Bestellung ist eh' fällig.
Das Problem: ich möchte ganz bestimmte haben, die finde ich aber nirgens.

Kann's ja verraten: ich will haben:

Durchflussstarke - also die Koolance-Schnellkupplungen
je einmal Männchen und Weibchen am Rechner bzw. Richtung Radi
Am Rechner mit G1/4-Gewinde, zum Schlauch hin entweder auch mit G1/4 (kann ich dann Tülllen anschrauben) oder mit 10mm Tülle

Also brauche ich:

Kupplung (weiblich) auf G1/4 oder mit 10mmTülle *und* Schottverschraubung
Stecker (männlich) auf G1/4 oder mit 10mmTülle *und *Schottverschraubung
Kupplung auf 10mm Tülle oder G1/4
Stecker auf 10mm Tülle oder G1/4
Am besten aus der Koolance V2-, VL2N, VL3 oder VL3N-Reihe.
Leider sind diese ja nicht untereinander kompatibel.

Ich habe trotz langem Suche nichts gefunden, was zueinander passt - nicht mal auf der Koolance-Homepage!

Das wird noch spaßig....

Ich plane eine 'kleine' Bestellung für die Wakü, muss aber erstmal sehen, was Ende der Woche mein Konto hergibt.

Geplant ist:

'ne neue Pumpe - bei der Alten habe ich ja die Drehzahlausgabe geschrottet
die Schnellkupplungen
ein wenig 'Kleinkram': Doppelmuffen, Verlängerungen usw. - das Zeug, wovon immer eins fehlt......und das so sauteuer ist!
evtl. - hängt am Geld - ein wenig Schlauch.
entweder wieder den Primochill in klar - dann versuche ich nochmal anderen Farbstoff (Dye-Bomb) - oder farbigen Schlauch.

Wie man schon sieht, sind da 200€ auch schnell weg....


Die gute Nachricht: inzwischen kriege ich meinen Quadcore einigermaßen übertaktet.
Derzeit läuft er - ohne Spannungserhöhung oder Abschalten der Stromsparfunktionen - mit 3,58Ghz stabil.

Im Moment stehe ich aus zwei Gründen ein wenig dumm da:

Geld ist Mangelware
Das mit AM3/AM3+, dem Bulldozer (der meine nächste CPU werden soll) und den geplanten Mainboard (seit heute bei Amazon zu finden - für 309€!)

Vsl. werde ich da ein wenig abwarten und diesen Rechner noch ein wenig optimieren.

Da fällt mir ein: ich suche leihweise 'ne 5870 - ich will mal testen ob deren Leistung mit derjenigen vom 2*5770-CF vergleichbar ist.


Mal sehen - ich habe noch einige Fotos, die ich die Woche zu 'nem Update verarbeiten will.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mit den Kupplungen stehe ich auch noch auf Kriegsfuß, 
bei Jolo sollte es eigentlich die passenden geben, aber so richtig steige ich auch noch nicht durch.
Vor allem, was die Sorten angeht. Naja, erst mal sehen, was mir noch einfällt, ansonsten muss ich mal mit Jolo telefonieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - ich habe dem Wassermann auch mal vorgeschlagen, die besser zu sortieren: es ist so zu unübersichtlich.

Bei Jolo habe ich geguckt - da könnte ich einen Satz zusammen bekommen.
Nur haben die wieder 1/4"AG, mir wäre IG lieber - also einen Satz Doppelmuffen mit ins Paket.

Ich muss erstmal die Abrechnung sehen, dass ich weiß, was ich an Geld habe.

Ich überlege auch, auf die Schnellkupplungen zu verzichten und einfach vier Kugelhähne zu nehmen, und da dran dann Schraubverschlüsse zu machen. Gehen halt ein paar Tropfen verloren, aber der Durchluss ist besser.
Eben E-Mail bekommen: das AE ist auf dem Rückweg.
Mal sehen..... ich habe Nachtschicht, da könnte das klappen: wenn bei mir DHL kommt, bin ich meist schon wieder auf gestanden.....
Dann mache ich nochmal ein paar Versuche mit verschiedenen Kombinationen der vorhandenen Schnellkupplungen - den DFM montiere ich aber extern, falls er doch nicht ganz dicht sein sollte...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kugelhähne könnten wirklich eine gute Alternative sein, schön, das dein AE schon wieder auf dem Rückweg ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, mal sehen, was DHL so fabriziert.....


Wenn's da ist, baue ich es wieder ein, den DFM extern dran und mache zum Wochenende ein paar test's.

Zwischen die Kugelhähne evtl. ein paar Goldbroiler.....
Nee - Antitiwistadapter und Doppelmuffen.

Ein Paar Schnellkupplungen habe ich ja noch, das ganz guten Durchfluss hat.
Da ich ja dann den DFM am AE wieder anschließen und den Durchfluss auslesen kann, kann ich ja zuverlässig testen, welches Paar noch geht und welches nicht.

Am besten kaufe ich mir die Koolance-Kupplungen: die haben den besten Durchfluss.

So, ich muss zur Arbeit - Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2010)

*Auf und ab - es ist einiges passiert - und eine neue Bestellung kommt*

Hi!

So, ich bin mal 'n paar Stunden offline.

Folgendes steht an:

das AE wieder einbauen
da gab's auch ein Vorkommnis, dass mich zum nächsten Schritt bringt:
den Steckverbindung zum Mora überprüfen: ich vermute da einen Defekt...
den - provisorisch geflickten - DFM wieder einbauen (extern - ich traue dem Eumel nicht; ein Neuer kommt demnächst)
die Grafikkarte tauschen: ich habe ab und zu Bildaussetzer, ich will mal sehen, ob das mit der anderen Vapor-X besser ist.
ich bestelle einen neuen DFM - aber einen Anderen
Da der Durchfluss jetzt besser ist, sollte der Durchfluss kein Thema mehr sein
extern muss ich einige Kabel neu ordnen, damit mein 'Handwärmer' (externe 2,5"-Hdd) besser geht
einige CF-Versuche will ich auch mal wieder machen - der Erste war ja nix.

Zwischenzeitlich ist einiges geschehen - ich habe ja die Fotos vom letztem Umbau noch nicht alle gepostet....

Was ist denn so passiert?

das AE ist da - und war nach fünf Minuten wieder platt!
oder doch nicht.....?
ich habe den DFM nochmal geflickt; teste ich heute

Mal sehen.....

Grüße

Jochen



€dit: so, ich hab mal 'ne kleine Bestellung gemacht....


3* Paar Schnellkupplungen
1* Durchflussmesser mit Adaptern
1* Laing DDC-1Plus
ein wenig Kleinkram, wie Flachdichtungen, Doppelmuffen und Doppelnippel

Warum was?


meine Schnellkupplungen sind halt hin - und von denen hier habe ich schon ein Paar; außerdem sind sie nicht so teuer.
Dazu: ich habe lange gesucht - und bei den von mir favorisierten Koolance-Kupplungen keinen Satz gefunden, der meinen Vorstellungen entspricht:
guter Durchfluss
jeweils eine weibliche und männliche Kupplung mit G1/4 Ggewinde

ich habe lange gesucht, immer finde ich ein Teil aus der einen Koolance-Baureihe (bsp.) 'VL2' und das Zweite dann ist vom anderen Typ 'VL2*N*' - aber nie das Passende aus einer Typenreihe.
Deswegen nun die Druckluftkupplungen - und da die nicht ganz dicht sind, brauche ich insgesamt vier Paar, so mache ich mir je ein Zwischenstück, dass ich dann einsetze, wenn ich den Radi abtrenne: es kann nix mehr auslaufen.
 
der DFM ist nun mal hin, dieser sollte einen besseren Durchfluss haben.
an der Laing habe ich mir ja schon vor einiger Zeit die Drehzahlausgabe zerschossen - nun will ich Ersatz haben, damit ich wieder genauere Werte posten kann.
na ja - Kleinkram eben: eben das Zeug, wovon immer ein Stück zu wenig da ist....
Sind dann - mit Versand - auch mal eben 152€....
Und ich arbeite schon an der nächsten Bestellung!

Ich plane für den Oktober:


Neuverschlauchung mit rotem Primochill-Schlauch
einen neuen AGB - mehr Anschlüsse, damit ich meine Anschlüsse besser anordnen kann:
*oben:* Einlauf (vom Radi)
*oben:* Füllanschluss
*oben:* Entlüftung
*unten:* zur Pumpe
*unten: *für das Tubemeter
*unten:* evtl. Ablassanschluss zum Entleeren
 
vlt. auch Ram-Kühler
sollte ich das CF dauerhaft behalten, wird auch die zweite 5770 einen Wasserkühler bekommen.


----------



## Schrauberopi (18. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da hast du ja noch so einiges vor in nächster Zeit. 

Die Schnellkupplungen sollen aber erst ab 2 Bar richtig abdichten. Ich habe da schon so einige Bedenken, was die Dichtigkeit dieser Teile anbelangt. 

LG


----------



## h_tobi (18. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dein Programm wird irgendwie nie kleiner, auf die Kupplungen bin ich gespannt, ich freue mich schon 
auf dein nächstes Update vom Umbau.
Hoffentlich ist das AE noch in Ordnung, ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. September 2010)

*Stand*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Da hast du ja noch so einiges vor in nächster Zeit.
> 
> Die Schnellkupplungen sollen aber erst ab 2 Bar richtig abdichten. Ich habe da schon so einige Bedenken, was die Dichtigkeit dieser Teile anbelangt.
> 
> LG


Das sollte kein Problem sein: deswegen habe ich mir 3 Paar bestellt: ich mache mir zwei Zwischenstücke, die ich nach dem Trennen einstecke.
Damit schließe ich sozusagen den Radi und den Rechner kurz, so dass kein offenes Ende bleibt - die Abdichtung ab 2 Bar spielt dann keine Rolle mehr und ich kann bsp. den Rechner auch im kleinen Kreislauf betreiben.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dein Programm wird irgendwie nie kleiner, auf die Kupplungen bin ich gespannt, ich freue mich schon
> auf dein nächstes Update vom Umbau.
> Hoffentlich ist das AE noch in Ordnung, ich drücke dir die Daumen.


Das mit dem Programm kann ich nur zurück geben: Du wirst auch nie fertig....

Mein AE ist in Ordnung - nun habe ich zwei......

Im Moment bin ich am entlüften - und Staunen.
Ich habe ja den DFM provisorisch wieder eingebaut: extern - ganz dicht ist er nicht.

Je nach Luftgehalt im Wasser komme ich inzwischen auf noch mehr Durchfluss.
Hatte ich neulich bei 43% Leistung der Laing noch ~44 Liter in der Stunde, komme ich inzwischen bei 40% (wegen des hohen Widerstandes lief die Pumpe früher erst ab 42%!) auf gut 50 Liter....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und: dem Lärmpegel und dem Aussehen nach habe ich noch einiges an Luft im Wasser - da geht also noch mehr.
bei 100% Leistung bekomme ich jetzt fast 120 Liter Durchfluss - und das mit reichlich Luft im Wasser, was ja die Fördermenge der Pumpe noch mindert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kann sich doch sehen lassen.....
Ich haue mich erstmal auf's Ohr...
grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (18. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das hört sich schon wesentlich besser an, dann schlaf mal schön, du hast es dir redlich verdient.


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das sind ordentliche Werte! 

Ich kannte dieses Programm für die Wasserpumpe noch nicht, ist aber cool, was man da alles ablesen kann .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Du bist wirklich ein Aushängeschild für Fail`s 

Bei Dir wird es nie langweilig....

Ich drücke die Daumen mit den neuen Teilen und hoffen, das dann ENDLICH mal alles läuft....

Mfg


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage zu der Laing und zwar steuer ich meine Laing DDC plus mittels TBalancer. Doch unter 60% geht die Laing aus. Angezeigt wird mir dort eine Spannung von 7,2 V und eine Drehzahl von 1580 RPM.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob du in der Aquasuite auch die anliegende Spannung/Drehzahl auslesen kannst und wenn welche das wären (bei niedrigstmöglicher Einstellung). Eventuell laufen die ja gleich schnell, nur 40% bei dir sind bei mir eben 60%^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Danke Leute - im Moment suche ich noch 'nen Fehler...
Ich bekomme derzeit weder die Lüfter auf dem Mora zum laufen, noch den Temp-Fühler ausgelesen.
Also: Fehlersuche - das Mora-Brett von der Wand, den Mora vom Brett.....

@Schelmi: am Aquaero kann ich die Spannung auslesen: 5,3V.
Die Drehzahl kann ich derzeit nicht auslesen: ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Laing mal an ein Labornetzteil zum Testen/Entlüften angeschlossen - und dabei 12V durch den Drehzahlgeber gejagt.....er ist seit dem 'ein wenig' unkooperativ.
Deswegen kommt auch die neue Laing...
Nach meiner Erfahrung - die Werte stehen irgendwo weiter vorne - liegt die Mindestdrehzahl der Laing bei knapp 1300 U/Min; siehe hier.
Du solltest also an sich noch ein wenig Luft nach unten haben.
Allerdings: die Mindestdrehzahl ist auch vom Widerstand im Kreislauf abhängig.

Außerdem: wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, gibt das AE einen 'Startimpuls' - die Pumpe läuft also erstmal mit höherer Spannung an.
Startet man einen Elektromotor gleich mit der Mindestdrehzahl, kann es sein, dass er gegen Last - und das ist ja bei der Pumpe meist der Fall - nicht anlaufen kann.​
Ab davon: ich weiß nicht, wie genau die ausgelesenen bzw. angezeigten Werte beim AE bzw. dem T-Balancer sind und auch nicht, wie groß die Serienstreuung bei der Liang ist.
Meine Laing ist ja bsp. keine 'echte', sondern eine Swiftech - wobei ich nicht weiß, ob und wie groß da die Unterschiede sind.

Wobei: ich plane ja (irgendwann) evtl. eine Doppel-Laing - da werde ich wohl auch einen T-Balancer brauchen, weil ich eine zweite Laing nicht an das AE kriege: die Leistung kann's nicht ab!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ok, danke. Ich bekomm sie echt nicht unter 1540 RPM, was 55% entspricht, dabei habe ich 100 l/h. Is jetzt auch egal, im moment hab ich eh noch lautere Komponenten im PC.


----------



## Gnome (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Updates mit viel Arbeit noch vor dir . Die Videos auf Seite 107 sehn auch schonmal lecker aus .

Ärgerlich, wenn die Aquaero nich das macht, was man will - gutes gelingen


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@Schelmii: Welche Laing hast Du?
Meine DDC-Plus kommt bei 55% auf ungefähr 51 Liter - was aber ein Auslesefehler sein muss, denn bei 43% habe ich 52Liter!?!?
Muss ich das verstehen?

Hier mit 55% Leistung der Laing:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier mit der Mindestleistung: 42%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gnome: das AE tut's inzwischen halbwegs.
Das alte Problem ist immer noch da: das Tubemeter hat 'Aussetzer'.
Und - allgemein bekannt - wenn ich bsp. 44% Leistung als Minimalleistung einstelle, bekomme ich 43% eingestellt.

Den Fehler im Lüfterkreis vom Mora habe ich gefunden: war natürlich die Lötverbindung, die:

am schlechtesten erreichbar war
am besten 'verpackt' (Schrumpfschlauch) war
ich als die sicherste und garantiert fehlerfrei betrachtete.....

Eine Sauarbeit! Aber jetzt klappt's wieder.

Na, das zweite AE liegt noch bei Hermes; werde ich spätestens am Diensttag haben - nur weiß ich noch nicht, was ich damit mache.

braucht wer eines?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mh nagut wenn ich bei meiner Aquaero beispielsweise bei den Lüfter 25 einstelle, regelt er es bei mir auch auf 24 oder auf 23%. Mittlerweile hab ich mich damit abgefunden, dann stell ich immer 1% höher, das ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Geht mir nicht anders.....


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich hab auch die Plus. Das komische ist, im TBalancer Navigator, wird mir bei der Pumpe eine Maximaldrehzahl von 2640 RPM angezeigt. Bei 100% habe ich 160 l/h, bei 55% (heißt 1440RPM und 6,8 Volt) habe ich wie schon erwähnt 100 l/h. Ich glaub an der tacholeitung ist was kaputt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

2640 RPM als Maximum kann an sich nicht hinkommen - ich meine, ich hätte bei etwa 3/5 gut 3150RPM gehabt.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne - ich finde auf die Schnelle keine konkreten Angaben, auch nicht auf der Webseite von Laing - hat die Plus bei 12V etwa 3850 RPM, und im Maximum (13,2V) etwa 4500.
Hängt natürlich auch von Kreislauf ab.

Ich denke, am nächsten WE baue ich die neue Pumpe ein; dann kann ich genaue Werte nennen.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat die normale Laing 3800 RPM und die Plus 4500 RPM. Deswegen wunderts mich ja auch so extrem. Und ich denke nicht, dass es von meinem Kreislauf abhängt, schließlich wird mir von der software das Maximum angezeigt. Anbei ein Screenshot, von was ich meine.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. September 2010)

*Die Demontage vom August*

Hi!

So, hat 'ne Weile gedauert, aber nun komme ich mal dazu, wenigstens 'nen Teil der Bilder online zu stellen.

Ich habe ja bereist darüber berichtet, dass ich zunehmend Probleme hatte:

Systemabstürze
die CPU ließ sich nicht mehr übertakten: 2,63Ghz und kein Herz mehr
das Problem, dass sich eine (Sata-)Hdd nach einigen Minuten(!) abmeldete, wenn ich eine andere in den Wechselrahmen einsetzte, bestand immer noch.
Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich - auch, weil ein Arbeitskollege Speicher brauchte - neuen RAM zugelegt.
Hat aber auch nix genützt.

Also: Mainboardwechsel!

Dazu habe ich das Wasser abgelassen - und dann einige Bilder gemacht.....

Achtung Kleingedrucktes: Empfindsamen Gemütern wird von der Betrachtung der nachfolgenden Bilder abgeraten!
Denn: die nachfolgenden Bilder können Ihre Meinung zu Farbstoffen negativ beeinflussen - oder zur Wiederbesichtigung Ihrer letzten Mahlzeit führen.
Für eventuelle Folgen wird keine Haftung übernommen - Sie müssen die überall haftenden Reste schon selbst beseitigen.....
Ich glaube, den zugesifften Filter kanntet Ihr schon - oder?
für die, die es vergessen haben (dürften wenige sein) oder es noch nicht kannten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal das Filtergewebe im Detail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht nur im Filter....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überall dieser *rote* Siff!

Das ich vom Tubemeter noch Werte erhielt, war ein Wunder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann alle Schläuche entfernt und die restlichen Komponenten eine Nacht in Essigreiniger eingeweicht und anschließen einen Tag damit verbracht, alles nochmal zu spülen.
Verwander Wasserzusatz: Feser One 'Corrosion Blocker' und 'UV Red' - das zeug kommt mir nicht wieder in den Rechner!

Das Mainboard wies keine Auffälligkeiten auf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer vielleicht.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität - aber das Entscheidende dürfte erkennbar sein: rund 3,5cm krumm, der Eumel (hinten liegt das Teil eben auf).
Woher das kommt, weiß ich nicht - das Gehäuse sieht gerade aus und einen falschen Abstandhalter habe ich auch nicht drin gehabt.

Wie dem auch sei, mit dem neuen Mainboard sind die Probleme weg.
Inzwischen habe ich die CPU ohne Spannungserhöhung auf 3,58Ghz und mit auf 3,63Ghz bekommen.

Vom 'Wunder Durchfluss' habe ich ja schon berichtet - da hat sich nicht mehr viel getan: rund 51 Liter/Std bei 43% Leistung der Laing.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich auch gewechselt - wieder eine Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X, auf die ich auch den Wasserkühler wieder aufgebaut habe.
Hier mal zwei Bilder nach der Demontage des vorhandenen Luftkühlers:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, lagert sich ein einigen Ecken doch Staub ab....

Grund für den Wechsel: ich hatte öfters Aussetzer im Bild - der Monitor flackerte ganz kurz.
Seit dem ich die Karte gewechselt habe, sind die Ausetzer ausgesetzt.

Inzwischen sind zwei Pakete angekommen: 

die Bestellung von AT - wurde dort als 'wird heute Versand' geführt, als sie schon in der Packstation lag.....
mein Ersatzaquaero

Ich denke, am Samstag geht's wieder los.....

Grüße


----------



## Schrauberopi (23. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und ich sag noch, nimm keine Erdbeerkonfitüre für die Kühlung. Jetzt nimmt es Dir sogar Dein Mainboard krumm. 

Kann das MB irgendwie zu warm geworden sein?

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Und ich sag noch, nimm keine Erdbeerkonfitüre für die Kühlung. Jetzt nimmt es Dir sogar Dein Mainboard krumm.


Ist ja auch Kirschgeschmack gewesen.
Du hast nur gesagt 'keine Erdbeerkonfitüre' - und die war es ja auch nicht...



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Kann das MB irgendwie zu warm geworden sein?


Wüsste nicht, wie?
Außer im Sommer - da hatte ich hier so schon teilweise über 40°.
Nur lief da der Rechner nicht, weil ich mich bei den Temperaturen nicht mehr dran setze...

Übrigens: mit irgendwem - wer war das noch? - unterhielt ich mich die Tage über ein Display für den 5,25"-Schacht.
Da wäre dieses zu nennen...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das mit dem krummen Board kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
So was ist mir in meinen über 20 Jahren Schrauberei noch nicht vorgekommen.

Das Display sieht richtig schick aus, wäre eine nette Spielerei.


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mh wieso issn dein Filter eigentlich immer so schnell voll? Ich hab keinen drin und Dreck sehen tu ich jetzt auch keinen bei mir . Aber ich denk, ich werd mir auch mal noch einen gönnen müssen...kannst du den Aquacomputer Filter empfehlen? Oder lieber nicht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. September 2010)

*Aquacomputer-Filter*



Gnome schrieb:


> Mh wieso issn dein Filter eigentlich immer so schnell voll? Ich hab keinen drin und Dreck sehen tu ich jetzt auch keinen bei mir . Aber ich denk, ich werd mir auch mal noch einen gönnen müssen...kannst du den Aquacomputer Filter empfehlen? Oder lieber nicht?



nach dem, was ich - zu spät - gelesen habe, neigt das Feser-Zeug dazu, zu siffen.
Zitat: "Das flockt schon in der Flasche aus".

Was den Filter angeht, habe ich damit nur ein Problem: er kostet viel Platz.
Durch die geraden Anschlüsse braucht er - mittig eingebaut - recht viel Platz in der Breite; das wird in einem Gehäuse von gut 20cm (bei mir sind es 20,5cm 'über alles') schon eng.
Ab Mitte Filter brauch es ~5cm zuzüglich Anschlüsse und Schlauch - da sind die 10cm bis zur Seitenwand schnell erreicht.
Und mit den Anschlüssen nach oben/unten sind dann gleich mal drei 5,25"-Schächte 'weg'.
Wenn man ihn fest - ich habe den Filter ja in der Klappe eingebaut - einbaut, kommt man jedoch mit Winkelanschlüssen ganz gut hin.

Ansonsten kann ich ihn empfehlen, wobei natürlich der Preis nicht ganz ohne ist - der einfache Mips-Filter kostet die Hälfte......
Was ich auch vermisse, ist eine schwarze Blende.

Wobei: ich habe die Flußrichtung entgegen dem Aufdruck gemacht - mach ich sie wie aufgedruckt, sammelt sich der Dreck hinter dem Filtergewebe, was das Erkennen der Verschmutzungen erschwert.


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mhh - Feser hab ich auch schon gehört, dass das Zeug nix taugen soll...vielleicht wäre ein Umstieg auf Aquacomputer Double Protect vielleicht sinnvoll - ich nutz das Zeug jetzt insgesamt schon 4-5 Monate (zuvor rot ca. 2-3 Monate) und jetzt blau (2 Monate oder so). Und ich kann das Zeug aus eigener Erfahrung einfach nur empfehlen. Für mich die beste Flüssigkeit, die man seiner WaKü nur gönnen kann. Keine Ablagerungen (auch nach 2 monatigem stehen der Flasche ohne schütteln oder bewegen der Flasche) - wirklich 100% keine Ablagerungen, es sind nichtmal partikel zu sehen in der Flasche. Das Zeug is meiner Meinung nach das beste . Dann wird dein Filter auch endlich mal sauber sein . Am besten WaKü fein durchspülen - Wasserhahn gleich ran, durchziehen lassen und danach 2 Durchgänge mit dest. Wasser und dann kippst das Zeug rein und du bist glücklich  - und deine WaKü freut sich auch .


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gespült habe ich:

eine halbe Stunde am Wasserhahn (den Mora, andere Teile gründlich, aber nicht so lange)
eine Nacht mit Essigreiniger (Pur) einweichen lassen
eine halbe Stunde am Wasserhahn
gründlich mit D-Wasser

Ein wenig rote Farbe habe ich noch drin, ist aber ganz wenig: völlig bekommt man das Zeug nicht so schnell raus.
Mein nächster Versuch wird - vsl. am WE - mit blauem Dye Bomb sein.
Ich habe da noch 'ne Spritze voll da; war mal bei 'nem Bundle mit bei.

Mal sehen; Pakete sind ja da - morgen geht's los!

Ich hoffe, dass ich heute noch ein zweites Update hinkriege; ich habe da noch 'n paar Bilders......

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ach du Schande ....

So einen Siff habe ich in 7 Jahren Wakü noch nicht gesehen....

Und das, obwohl ich generell UV Flüssigkeit verwende....

Da muss irgendwas anderes noch im Sys gewesen sein, dass das so eine heftige Reaktion gegeben hat....

Mfg


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: mit irgendwem - wer war das noch? - unterhielt ich mich die  Tage über ein Display für den 5,25"-Schacht.
> Da wäre dieses zu nennen...


Schau mal hier unter Charakter  LCD-Module. Die sind nicht so groß. 



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Mein nächster Versuch wird - vsl. am WE - mit blauem Dye Bomb sein.
> Ich habe da noch 'ne Spritze voll da; war mal bei 'nem Bundle mit bei.


Du willst da echt noch mal buntes Zeug reinkippen? Wochenende ist auch schon fast vorbei, daher befürchte ich, Du hast schon. 
Und? Bist am spülen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich habe - nicht.
War anderweitig beschäftigt - mein Arm hat den DFM gemoddet.
Ganz allein und ohne mein Wollen.

Fotos folgen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Kipp bloß kein Dye Bomb rein ! Ich glaub das gibt der WaKü den Rest  - das Zeug flockt wie verrückt! Lass lieber mal mit Destillierten Wasser nen Tag durchlaufen oder so...wird besser sein....


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

läuft seit gestern mit d-Wasser - 2*5Liter.....vom Baumarkt am Arbeitsweg.

Wenn Dye auch so flockt, was dann?
Wusita?
Schon mal jemand die neuen Phobya-Farben getestet?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hau Double Protect rein 

Naja...ich sag mal so. Phobya Radiatoren waren ganz gut, bis auf Schönheitsfehler wie abblätternder Lack. Wenn das bei der Flüssigkeit auch der Fall ist, in Bezug auf Ablagerungen, dann weißte bescheid 

Ich persönlich würde das meiner WaKü nich antun ...Wusitta ebenfalls nich. Zudem is die neue Wusitta Mixtour das letzte. Hätte damals fast meinen Kreislauf mit der roten versaut. Hast nur Ablagerungen. Die Farbe kommt nichtmal mehr klar in der Flasche, sondern mit Ablagerungen.

Aktuell kannst du eigentlich nur Double Protect kaufen oder Inno Protect + Dest. Wasser. Musst dann nur auf Farbe verzichten .


----------



## h_tobi (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich habe die blaue Wusitta drin und keine Probleme mit Ablagerungen oder Ähnlichem. 
Die blaue Farbe scheint noch TOP zu sein. Ich hatte sie eine Woche in einem Glas getestet und sie 
sah aus, wie am ersten Tag. 
Aber, wie ich es raus lese, willst du wohl rote Farbe haben, da solltest du Clemens Rat beherzigen.


----------



## Gnome (27. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja . Ich hab auch einiges an Farbe durch, aktuell gibts da nur DP, was taugt . Die blaue Wusitta is echt noch in Ordnung. Die grüne mag auch noch gehn, aber die is nich so intensiv. Die is zu hell. Die rote kannst vergessen 

Ich hab noch rotes Double Protect da. 2 Liter....die eine Flasche hab ich nur 2 Monate im Sys gehabt. Wenn du willst, kannst du sie gerne haben . Weil du's bist, bräuchtest du nur den Versand zahlen und nen kleinen Opolus (1-2 Euro ), dann schick ich dir das Zeug zu  (sind insgesamt vllt 1,8-1,9 Liter)


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2010)

*Demnächst hier!*

Hallo!

Hab' mich zwei Tage mit rumgeschlagen - und was kommt bei raus?

Viele Fragen tauchen auf:


Hat es geklappt, geht das Crossfire aus zwei 5770ern?
Welche Probleme standen dagegen?
Musste etwa wieder eine 5770er dran glauben?
Wurde ferngemoddet?

Demnächst hier: 
*von einem, der auszog, ein Crossfire zu installieren!
*​


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Geil! Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## moe (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

sag mal, wie viele grakas haben jetzt schon nen platz in deinem tb? ich hab da den überblick verloren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gute Frage - ich glaube, 7 5770er und eine 4870er.
Davon zwei 5770er hin, drei verkauft weil kein Wasserkühler passt und zwei in Betrieb.


----------



## moe (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

respekt.
ich bin schon gespannt auf die cf-ergebnisse.


----------



## h_tobi (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich auch, Erfahrungen hast du ja jetzt genug gesammelt, bei der Menge an Karten....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das ist ein Drama sage ich Euch....

Sein Thread ist echt ein Musterthread für NobLorRos...

Da könnt Ihr gespannt sein....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*Update - ein altes....*

Hi!

Ich schulde Euch ja noch ein Update zum letzten Umbau - den mit dem Durchflussmesser.

Wie zu erwarten war, gab's 'nen Fail.....oder mehrere?

Also: vorher hatte ich jenen DFM eingebaut - wobei 'eingebaut' mittlerweile schon nicht mehr stimmte......
Irgendwann mal hatte ich so ein T-Stück zu tief eingebaut - das Gewinde bekam 'nen Längsriss.
Ich hab's weiter vorne schon erwähnt: er war undicht.

Hier ein Bildchen davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal im Dingsda - wie heisst das noch gleich?
Detroit - ne: Detail!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War wie erwähnt der Anschlussstutzen am DFM.

Zuletzt war er dann extern eingebaut - und ein Neuer bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinten links hängt er ein wenig traurig in der Gegen umher - der Rechner steht schon in der Werkstatt.

nachdem ich den DFM (mal wieder) mit Sekundenkleber eine geklebt hatte, dachte ich, es geht besser - und habe wieder eine Pumpe-Ablassvorbereitung-DFM-Kombi zusammen geschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War nix - den DFM nach außen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der letzten Umbauaktion habe ich ja alle Teile in Essigreiniger eingelegt - auch da muss man offensichtlich vorsichtig sein: einige Teile sind mir angelaufen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rechts auf dem Winkelstück ist es gut zu sehen.
Na-ja.
Der DFM ist jedenfalls hin, die Pumpe hat ja auch schon länger 'ne Macke (Drehzahlausgabe durchgebrannt) - was nun?

Und da ist die Lösung auch schon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Paket - und diesmal richtig fix!
Bevor es bei AT als 'Versand' geführt wurde, bekam ich auch schon die Mitteilung von DHL, dass es in 'meiner' Packstation liegt.....

Liegen ist ein gutes Stichwort - was liegt da denn drauf?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ärgste Feind aller Pakete: Das Teppichmesser - diesmal noch dazu das Große!

Also: benutzt, das Ding!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hhmmm - Packpapier hab' ich doch gar nicht bestellt?

Weg damit - ausgepackt!

Was ist da drin - wird das Paket die Lösung enthalten?

Mehr demnächst in diesem Tagebuch!

Fortsetzung folgt - aber ich bin schneller!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*Die Lösung? Neue Probleme und Fails?*

Hi - da bin ich wieder!

Was ist nun in diesem Mysteriösen Pakerl drin?
Wird es nun die Probleme lösen - oder neue schaffen?

Das ist erstmal drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ja einiges drin!

Das wichtigste: Nervennahrung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissl wenig, oder?

keine Angst: Reserveration ist auch da!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgepackt - zur Benutzung bereit gestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solang da nicht irgendein Blödmann Wasser rein kippt......
Was haben wir weiter?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein Rudel Doppelmuffen - jede einzeln verpackt!
Der Feind der Tüten ist aber auch schon da......

Der Feind wird auch hier gebraucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doppelnippel.

Und zuletzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eben der ganz Kleinkram, der immer kurz vor Ende zu Ende ist.....
Und hier ein Grund für die Bestellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die neue Laing - wieder eine DDC-1-Plus.

Und hier der zweite - und eigentliche -  Grund für die Bestellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uuups - das war wohl nix!
Kamerascheu, der Kleine!
Nix iss - nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Briefumschlag - nu versteckt sich der Eumel noch!
Aber wer versteckt sich da denn?

Moment - da ist ein Aufkleber dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GMR-Acetal was ist das denn nun schon wieder?

Egal - Schere her!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der neue DFM mit den notwendigen Adaptern.
Ich konnte nicht widerstehen - wie sieht der Eumel innen aus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nicht viel anders als der Alte....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben sieht man auch den Riss, die Klebereperatur - hat tatsächlich 'ne Weile geholfen! - und die Entstehung des Risses: ein zu weit eingeschraubtes Gewinde.

Gut -- zusammengebaut und die Adapter dran:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ganze an die Pumpe und wieder eine Pumpe-Ablassvorbereitung-DFM-Kombi gemacht:
Schritt eins:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schritt zwei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir - rein in den Rechner damit!

Also: Schritt drei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verlixt - das Netzteil ist im Wege - so nicht!
Also noch ein Winkelstück dran - passt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht gut aus, oder?

Mit dem 'gut Aussehen' hatte es sich dann aber auch!

Mir viel dann beim Befüllen der Wakü Wasser auf dem Boden des Rechner auf - nach kurzer Suche fand ich die Ursache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hintergrund: ich war mit dem Schraubenschlüssel, mit dem ich den Adapter festgehalten habe, abgerutscht.
Dabei habe ich scheinbar den Hals vom Gewinde zu stark belastet - ein Haarriss.

Fragt mal Eure Frauen oder Freundinnen, was die von rissigem Haar halten....
Endergebnis: DFM wieder 'raus und einen Neuen bestellt - diesmal aus Messing!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit dieses Kapitel!

In dem Paket war aber noch mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schnellkupplungen - das Paar vorne hatte ich noch gebraucht herum liegen.

Fix eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An sich ideal die Dinger: preiswert und mit G1/4-Gewinde, so dass sie frei einsetzbar sind und - im Bedarfsfalle mit Doppelnippel - vielfältig eingesetzt werden können.
Bei mir werden sie aber nur einmal 'eingesetzt' - in das Retourenpaket zu AT!

Denn: leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Dinger gar nix taugen!
Das Problem: sobald die Teile auch nur *minimal* _seitlich_ beansprucht werden - wenn also die beidseitig angeschraubten Schläuche nicht 100%ig gerade liegen, sondern ein wenig abknicken, was ja beinahe unvermeidbar ist - fangen die Dinger an, zu lecken.
Und zwar heftig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wasser da unten stammt von einem einfach dran geschraubten AGB - also ohne den durch die Pumpe erzeugten Druck! - und war nach weniger als einer Minute ausgelaufen!

Also: total unbrauchbar, die Dinger!

Inzwischen liegen die alten Schnellkupplungen seit drei Tagen im Essigreiniger - vielleicht kriege ich die ja wieder hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein! Das ist nicht, wonach es aussieht - das ist Essigreiniger!

So weit dieses Update - das nächste kommt bestimmt!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schöne Bilder und gut geschrieben, dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen DFM. 
An Fittingen bist du ja bald besser sortiert als ein Baumarkt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*Kapitel: Aquaero*

Hi!

Und das nächste Update!

Ich hatte ja berichtet, dass mein AE die Hufe hoch gerissen hatte.

Es ist wieder da!

Es kommt ein Paket - wie man sieht, war der größte Feind aller Pakete auch schon da.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aha - Aquacomputer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt!

Was ist drin?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Packpapier!

Und....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Folienverpackung!
Durch die Antistatikfolie schimmert ein bekanntes Antlitz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Aquaero!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte ja berichtet, dass es kaputt war.

Ich habe auch schon für Ersatz gesorgt:
Also: noch ein Paket!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ist der Feind aller Pakete auch hier schon gewesen!

Der Inhalt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, hat mir der gute UnnerveD viel Zubehör eingepackt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drei Dinge fallen auf:

ganz andere 'Beine'
der Powerbooster fehlt (wusste ich aber; notfalls kann ich meinen ja umschrauben oder selber nachrüsten)
die Blende ist die (originale) silberne und das zusätzliche Glas fehlt auch. (kann ich notfalls ja auch tauschen)

Nun habe ich zwei.....

Ich habe mein Aquaero auch wieder eingebaut - und beim Anschließen wieder zerschossen!
Diesmal habe ich aber nur einen Eepromreset gemacht und es lief wieder.

Die Ursache für die Notabschaltung habe ich dann nach langem Suchen auch gefunden: ein Fehler der Zuleitung zu einem Lüfter auf dem Mora.
Natürlich war es am Ende die Verbindung, die:

total unerreichbar
am besten eingepackt (3 Lagen Schrumpfschlauch)
an sich als garantiert in Ordung betrachtet worden
war.....

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich auch den Anschluss für die Steckerverbindung zum Mora neu gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fummelkram!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das tut's wieder einwandfrei!
So, das Kapitel ist auch abgeschlossen - da kann das nächste ja folgen.....

Mal sehen, wer schneller ist!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

@ tobi: Und an Erfahrungen so viel reicher, dass er bestimmt bald anfängt, selber Teile zu gießen 

Wieder sehr schöne Updates, aber irgendwo ist bei dir der FailWurm drin Schienenbruch... probier doch mal, ihn mit der herausgefilterten Masse zu füttern, dann hat er bestimmt schnell genug


----------



## h_tobi (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Die Trennstelle zum Mora gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du prima umgesetzt. 
Ein zweites Aquaero ist auch nicht schlecht, baust du das auch noch ein oder ist es zur Reserve?


----------



## Timmynator (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Höhö, Dekadenz pur, 2 aquaeros einzubauen...Eins für die Lüfter und eins für die Pumpe?  So könnte man sogar noch vieeeeeel mehr Sensoren einbauen


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nee - das zweite AE hatte ich mir gekauft, weil ich nicht wusste, ob und wann ich das Erste zurück bekomme.

Bleibt erstmal als Reserve - ich wüsste auch nicht, ob (und wie) ich die beiden koppeln könnte (bsp. zum Ansteuern der zweiten Laing).

Für die zweite Laing ist inzwischen auch was angekommen - erstmal gibbet aber noch 'n Update wegen CF.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wo bleibt das Update ???

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Im Schrank - ich warte mal ab, ob noch Rückmeldungen kommen.
Ab davon bin ich bei, den Startsound bei Windows 7 zu ändern - geht ja nicht mehr so leicht, wie noch bei XP....

Wenn jemand will, kann ich dazu 'ne Anleitung verfassen - habe ich schon, bräuchte sie nur kopieren (habe ich für 'nen Kumpel gemacht und dem per Mail geschickt) und die Bilder hochladen.

Wenn also jemand ein bebilderte Anleitung dazu haben möchte......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass dein Projekt aüßerst interessant ist.  So intensiv hat sich hier noch niemand mit dem Thema Wasserkühlung befasst. Aber die Fails sind ja echt furchteinflößend.  

An der Anleitung wäre ich auf jeden Fall interessiert, das System muss sowieso bald neu installiert werden, also kann ich auch ein bisschen experimentieren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bilder hochlad', Donwnloadlink such' Text kopier'....

Gib' mir mal 5 Minuten!


----------



## Own3r (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr interessant, ich warte auch aufs Update !


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*Windows 7 Startsound ändern*

Hi!

So, wie ich oben erwähnt habe, hab' ich eben den Startsound meines Windows 7 geändert.

Das lief so ab:

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch bei Euch C: die Systemplatte ist.
*Wichtig: *_vor _Beginn der ganzen Sache unbedingt ein Backup des ganzen Systems machen!
Die ganze Sache erfordert Eingriffe in Systemdateien; wenn da was schief geht, kann ein Restore die einzige Rettung sein.

Mein Betriebssystem ist übrigens Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

Dann braucht es drei Dinge:


Recource Hacker
Se7en FileReplacer
den gewünschten Startsound als Wave-Datei - der heißt dann .wav
      Den Sound musst man sich ggf. umwandeln; notfalls mal Googlen.

Zuerst sucht man sich den Sound, wandelt ihn notfalls in eine Wavedatei um und installiert den Recource Hacker.
Im Verzeichniss C:Windows\System32 findet sich die Datei imageres.dll
Diese Datei in das Verzeichnis kopieren, in welchem Recource hacker installiert wurde; das müsste C: Programme(86x)\Resource Hacker sein.

Nun den Resource Hacker starten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun (Menü 'File', dann 'open') mit Recource Hacker die vorher kopierte Datei imageres.dll öffnen.

Das sollte nun so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nun folgenden Pfad gehen:

    * Wave
    * 5080
    * 1033

Diese Datei - 1033 - ist es, um die es letztlich geht: sie repräsentiert den Startsound.
Kontrolle: auf 'play Wave' drücken: dann sollte der gewohnte Startsound ertönen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das rote im Bild ist mein Mauspfeil.
Nächster Schritt: auf diese Datei - 1033 - mit der echten Maustaste 'nen Klick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier auswählen: 'replace Respource'

Da erscheint dann ein neues Fenster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier oben auf 'open file with new Recource' (grüner Kasten) klicken und dann den neuen Startsound auswählen.
Das Ergebnis: der Pfad dahin wird - so wie hier: D:\Temp2\W7-Startsound\8TX0031.wav - darunter (hellgrüner Kasten) angezeigt.

Dazu erscheinen dann drei weitere Zeilen (blauer Kasten).

Hier eingeben:

   1. WAVE
   2. 5080
   3. 1033

Diese Angaben unbedingt so eingeben und kontrollieren!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn's stimmt: 'replace' anklicken - das kleine Fenster schließt sich wieder.

Als Test kann man - wie schon weiter oben - auf 'Play Wave' klicken: nun sollte der neue Sound ertönen.

Das war der einfache Teil!

Nun zum gefährlichen Teil: bisher haben wir ja nur an einer Kopie der Systemdatei herum gespielt - jetzt müssen wir die im System32-Verzeichnis ersetzen!

Ist aber halb so wild - mit der neuen Version vom File Replacer geht es einfach - bei der alten Version musste ich noch umständlich den Besitz der imageres.dll übernehmen um sie tauschen zu können, dann in den abgesichrten Modus wechseln und und und....
Erstmal den Se7en File Replacer öffnen, dazu nochmal den Arbeitsplatz mit dem Verzeichnis, in dem wir vorhin die geänderte imageres.dll gespeichert haben; das sollte ja C: Programme(86x)\Resource Hacker sein.

Das sieht dann so ähnlich aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun diese Datei in das Fenster vom Se7en File Replacer, wo steht 'Drop a new system file here' ziehen - angezeigt wird da leider nix weiter.

Dann noch ein Häckchen bei 'Replace at reboot' setzen.

Nun auf 'Restore' klicken; an sich müsste die Abfrage kommen, ob der Rechner neu starten soll - ansonsten von Hand (Startmenü, 'neu starten') den Rechner neu starten.

Das Herunterfahren findet evtl. ohne Ton statt, beim neu Hochfahren sollte schon der neue Sound ertönen.

So hat es bei mir geklappt - ohne Probleme und Umstände!

Ich hoffe mal, bei Euch geht's auch so gut - 'ne Garantie kann ich natürlich nicht geben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Sehr schöne Anleitung. 

Wie lang darf denn der "Ton" andauern?


----------



## Schienenbruch (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

keine Ahnung - meiner hat 5 Sekunden.
Ein startender Treckermotor.....


----------



## Schrauberopi (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Bei den Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon so etwas befürchtet. Besorg Dir die Kupplungen von Koolance. Die sind etwas teurer, taugen dafür aber auch etwas und haben einen vernünftigen Durchfluss.

Die Anleitung hast Du klasse hinbekommen. 
Werde ich evtl. mal ausprobieren. Dein Treckermotor hört sich nicht mehr so neu an. Ein alter Lanz-Bulldog?

LG


----------



## Gnome (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja die Koolance sind aktuell echt die besten, da haste auch ne Art Schutzmechanismus, zum einrasten, da kann nix locker werden .


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. September 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> keine Ahnung - meiner hat 5 Sekunden.
> Ein startender Treckermotor.....




Wie passend ^^

Die Maximale Länge darf meines Wissens 40 Sekunden nicht überschreiten.

Aber du kannst ja noch hinzufügen wie man den Anmelde Bildschirm und den Abmelde Bildschirm ändert. Dann wärs komplett.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das mit den Bildschirmen habe ich noch nicht probiert - da muss ich auch erstmal 'ne Runde Golfen...achnee: googlen.
Ist ja fast das selbe....

Mit dem Anmeldebild ist es einfacher: da sind nur zwei Schritte erforderlich: 


eine Änderung in der Registry
ein entsprechender Ordner, in dem das Bild abgelegt wird.
Eine Anleitung dazu findet sich hier.
Ich teste das mal.....
So, ein kleiner Zwischenbericht - bevor nachher das große CF-Update kommt.
Der DFM war ja hin - und ein Neuer bestellt.
Der sollte heute ankommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das heute Nacht im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet wurde, wird er am frühen Nachmittag in der Packstation an meinem Arbeitsweg eingelegt sein - hoffe ich!
Wenn dem so ist, kann ich das Paket dann so gegen 15 Uhr abholen.
Wenn nicht, dann morgen nach der Frühschicht - passt also auch.

Da ist aber noch was unterwegs......

grüße
Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2010)

*Schnellkupplungen*

Hi!



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Bei den Schnellkupplungen habe ich schon so etwas befürchtet. Besorg Dir die Kupplungen von Koolance. Die sind etwas teurer, taugen dafür aber auch etwas und haben einen vernünftigen Durchfluss.



Der Preis ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem: ich bräuchte einen Satz, der:


Kupplung auf G1/4 oder G1/4 Schottverschraubung oder Schottverschraubung mit 10mm Tülle
Stecker auf G1/4 oder G1/4 Schottverschraubung oder Schottverschraubung mit 10mm Tülle
Kupplung auf 10mm Tülle oder G1/4
Stecker  auf 10mm Tülle oder G1/4
enthält - oder wenigstens die ersten beiden (Kupplung und Stecker jeweils auf G1/4).
Und eines dieser Teile fehlt immer - egal, ob es die Koolance VL3, VL3N, VL2 oder VL2N sind.

Ich suche da schon seit längerem, finde aber nix, was zusammen passt - die unterschiedlichen Serien sind ja nicht kompatibel; ich kann also eine VL2-Kupplung nicht mit 'nem VL2N-Stecker kombinieren.

Ich verzweifele langsam an dem Problem - und werde auf die Schnellkupplungen wohl ganz verzichten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Was hälst Du den von Kugelhähnen ???

Eine einfache Schott Durchführung mit Außengewinde und einen Kugelhahn mit Innengewinde kombinieren....

Ich gehe jetzt basteln....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Oktober 2010)

*Meine Crossfire-Versuche*

Jaa - die Idee hatte ich auch schon.

Mal sehen - wenn ich den nächsten großen Umbau gemacht habe, brauche ich an sich ja keine Schnellkupplungen mehr.....

Umbau ist ein gutes Stichwort: bei Atelco liegt eine Lieferung für mich und der neue DFM ist auf dem Weg zur Packstation....

Wie dem auch sei: ich schulde Euch ja noch ein Update: von einem, der Auszog, um ein Crossfiresystem zu bauen.

Ich wollte ja schon seit längerem ein Cf-System mit zwei 5770ern machen.
Die Voraussetzungen sind an sich ganz gut:


zwei baugleiche Sapphire 5770-Vapor-X
ein Mainboard mit Chipsatz P45; daraus folgend:
zwei PCI-E-16x-Slots, die im CF-Betrieb mit 8x/8x angesprochen werden.
Laut dieser Tabelle müsste ich beinahe - die Tabelle wurde auf einem Chipsatz X58 erstellt, der 16x/16x zur Verfügung stellt - die Leistung einer HD 5870 erreichen können.
Andere Erfahrungen bestätigen dies.

Also: die zweite 5770 'rein, eine CF-Brücke drauf und gut ist - oder doch nicht?

Ganz so einfach habe ich es mir nicht gemacht; ich habe vorher den kompletten Treibersatz deinstalliert, um Probleme zu vermeiden.

nach einer halben Stunde sah es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich den CCC neu installiert, das CF wurde nach dem Neustart auch erkannt, ich konnte beide Karten einwandfrei ansprechen.

Ich also frohgemut den 3DMark Vantage gestartet - und ein langes Gesicht gemacht: er hängt sich auf!

Nicht gut.....

Also: Kahlschlagsanierung - das komplette Betriebssystem neu installiert.

Nach längerem Probieren klappte dann der 3DMark Vantage - und ich machte wieder ein langes Gesicht: beinahe (eher weniger) die gleiche Punktzahl, wie vorher mit einer 5770: etwa 10000.
Also: meine Übertaktung zurück genommen.
Ergebnis: ~10000 Punkte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte es an einer Einstellung im Bios liegen?
Auch kein Thema: die Default-Werte geladen.
Keine Änderung!

Altes Bios?
Also: Bios geflasht - keine Änderung!

Was noch?

Also: mal die Grafikkarten getauscht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht: mit einfach tauschen war nix: ich musste an der wassergekühlten Karte noch den unteren Anschluss mit einem Winkel versehen, weil er sonst an's Netzteil stoßen würde.
Keine Besserung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es am Treiber (CCC) liegen?

Drei Varianten ausprobiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am Ende bekam ich dann dieses Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist die Grafikkarte schon übertaktet, die CPU nicht.

Die Werte sind aber immer noch nicht besser, als mit einer 5770.
Irgendwann habe ich dann mal nach der Auslastung der zweiten Karte gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man rechts außen unter 'Aktivität' sieht: die zweite Karte tut nix, obwohl Furmark läuft!

Hier nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine wesentliche Belastung!
Und hier habe ich die CPU auch schon wieder auf das Maximum übertaktet; auffällig ist jedoch, dass im Furmark nur ein CPU-Kern beansprucht wird, dieser jedoch mit 100%.
Kann das was sein?

Außerdem: der neuere Furmark (1.8.2) in der Mutli-GPU-Version endet nach wenigen Sekunden mit einem Freeze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auffällig hier: die Temperaturkurven beider GPU's laufen beinahe parallel.
Ich habe wirklich alles ausprobiert:
*Hardware:*


Grafikkarten: beide 5770er in beiden Slots vom Mainboard probiert und bis Anschlag belastet: beide einwandfrei!
Mainboard: Bios geflasht, Bios auf Defaultwerte zurück gesetzt..
Netzteil: mein BeQuiet! 750 Dark Power Pro sollte das ja einwandfrei leisten können.
Denoch:
alle vier PCI-E- Anschlüsse an allen drei Steckplätzen (modulares Netzteil) probiert
die Grafikkarten mit den beiliegenden Adaptern (für 4-Pin-Molex) betrieben
alle Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard kontrolliert
die Übertaktungsbrücke (alle 12V-Schienen zusammen geschlossen) aktiviert.
 
Temperaturen: den Lüfter auf der einen und die Wasserkühlung auf der anderen Karte hoch gestellt.
Crossfirebrücke: zwei unterschiedliche Brücken auf beiden Anschlüssen der Karten.
*Software:*


Windows: neu installiert,
Windows: von vier unterschiedlichen DVD's
Windows: beide Varianten: 32-Bit und 64-Bit
Treiber: 3 Versionen (10.1 von Cd, 10.7 und 10.9 von der ATI-Homepage) in je 2 Varianten (32 bit und 64 bit)
andere Software: um Kollisionen zu vermeiden: Windows neu aufgesetzt und keine weitere Software installiert
Furmark: da der 1.8.2er immer wieder zu Freezes führte, habe ich den 1.7.6er benutzt.
Endergebnis: entweder bin ich zu dusslig, Crossfire geht auf dem P5Q Deluxe nicht - oder es ist was defekt!
Bis zu dieser Erkenntnis habe ich drei volle Tage damit verbracht!

Ich vermute mal, das Mainboard will nicht - obwohl es neu ist.
Denn: alle andere Hardware konnte ich nahezu ausschließen.

Das neue Mainboard ist heute bei Atelco eingetroffen, auf das Alte ist ja noch Garantie.

Also: nächster Schritt: ein Mainboardtausch.

Denn: ich meine, Crossfire sollte machbar sein und einen echten Gewinn bringen.

Rossi hat mit seinem - beinahe identischen - System über 20000 Punkte erreicht; das muss doch wenigstens annähernd zu schaffen sein.......

Ich habe derzeit rund 14000 - mit einer Karte.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wut? Die sounds ändern is bei win7 so kompliziert? Ich hab mich seit win95 nicht mehr mit den windowssounds beschäftigt
Hoffentlich bleibt dein dritter durchflussmesser ganz


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hmmm CF warte mal den Film hab ich schonmal gesehen ich kenn doch das ende  

So das war das sarkastische. Was nun ? Werbung ? Trailer ? 

Nee nen Tip. klingt komisch ist aber so.

Bei manchen Boards gibt es im Bios ne Option. Hast du da mal nachgesehen ? Da kann man einstellen ob CF aktiv sein soll oder nicht. Naja und manchmal ist es aus.....

Und weil heute ne Aktion läuft die heißt kauf 1 bekomme 2 gibts nen 2.

Nimm mall ein Spiel her. Und las während du zockst fraps laufen. Einmal mit einer Karte und einmal mit 2. Dann weist du 100% obs in spielen was bringt. Grid kann zb mit 2 Karten um gehen.

Und nun noch nen Tipp  Als was weiß ich

Tune up ermöglicht es in der trial das Start und shutdown Bild zu ändern.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hast du Crossfire auch im CCC aktiviert? Bzw. wird es dort angezeigt, das es aktiv ist? Ich hab aktuell leider keine ATI Karte drin, sonst hät ich nen screenshot gemacht, aber ich glaub es ist der letzte Reiter. Auch wenns simpel klingt, oft sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Gnome (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja ich hätt jetzt auch wie Schelmiii gefragt, ob du Crossfire überhaupt aktiviert hast, weil das ganze von alleine immer aus sein sollte . Das solltest du vielleicht erstmal aktivieren


----------



## Tgt79 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meine Crossfire-Versuche*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also in dem einen Screenshot wurde Crossfire jedenfalls als deaktiviert angezeigt.
Und da er sich in dem Post befand, in dem er seine CF-Probleme geschildert hat, vermute ich das das Bild entstanden ist als schon beide Karten eingebaut waren. Vielleicht verstehe ich da aber auch was falsch?
Mfg
Tgt79


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jap, das muss der fehler sein. Aber ich glaub schienenbruch zerlegt grad sein komplettes haus, nimmt den pc komplett auseinander, buddelt die erde vor seinem haus auf um die leitungen zu prüfen und macht was weis ich noch alles, um cf zum laufen zu bekommen. (Bestellt vllt noch ein paar 5770iger, um das auch ausschließen zu können). Sollte es sich es wirklich herrausstellen, dass das der fehler is, dann wäre das der FAIL des Monats. Aber erstmal schaun jetzt. Nicht zu voreilig den FAIL, ähh den Tag vor dem Abend loben^^


----------



## Gnome (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das wärs doch, wenn der alles zerlegt und am Ende nur eine winzige Einstellung schuld war . Hoffen wir mal, dass es nicht so endet


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na - nicht ganz: hab' auf die Schnelle keinen Bagger wie den bekommen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Liebherr.de)
Der Screenshot entstand mit beiden (angezeigt: die zweite Karte, also die ohne Monitor dran) Karten - aber CF ist im CCC als Aktiviert angezeigt gewesen!
nach dem Einbau kam beim Hochfahren auch artig die Meldung, dass ein CF-System gefunden wurde und die Anfrage - also diese Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- ob ich CF aktivieren will.
Ich hab' mal eben beide Karten mit GPU-Z aufgenommen.
Die Erste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Zweite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rot markiert der einzige erkennbare Unterschied, grün die - von mir zur Unterscheidung höher eingestellte - Taktrate der ersten Karte.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, steht an der rot markierten Stelle nur 'PCI-E 2.0 x16' wenn ich nur eine Karte drin habe....ich teste das noch mal eben.

So, da hab ich's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nur eine Karte drin ist, steht da 'PCI-E 2.0 x16 2.0' - der Hinweis auf 'x8' fehlt.

War also aktiviert - wär' ja noch schöner!

Ich probier' es gleich noch mal - mach' mir aber momentan keine großen Hoffnungen.....
€dit: ich hab's probiert: keine Änderung!
Furmark 1.82 Mutli-GPU führt sofort zum Freeze.

Furmark 1.82 (Single-GPU) läuft einwandfrei, aber es wird nach wie vor nur eine Karte angesprochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rechts zwei Intsanzen von GPU-Z, oben die erste 5770 (die mit dem Monitor dran), unten und im CCC angezeigt die Zweite.

Mir fällt langsam nix mehr ein!

Auffällig: es wird nur ein Kern der CPU ausgelastet, der aber zu 100% - könnte da eine Ursache liegen?
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das gibts doch nich...nach wie vor is bei mir der ATI Treiber, der von nem ATI Kauf abrät. Das is echt merkwürdig bei dir. Ich hätt jetzt gedacht, dass deine Taktraten unterschiedlich sind, aber laut den GPU-Z screens sind die ja gleich. Aber läuft CF nicht bei 16x16 Lanes? CF bei 8x16 Lanes geht doch glaube ich gar nicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nee - CF läuft auf'm P45er Chipsatz mit 8x/8x.
Und das tut es inzwischen - oder nicht?

Was ist geschehen, funktioniert das CF?

Was sagt GPU-Z, was sagt Catalyst?

Die Auflösung demnächst hier auf diesem Monitor!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hehehe . Na da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## h_tobi (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und ich erst, es kann doch ned sein, das du den Kram nicht zum Laufen bekommst. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du es zum Laufen bekommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*Von einem, der auszog, ein Crossfiresystem zu bauen*

Wenn's läuft, stell' ich 'nen Eimer drunter....

Na, mal sehen ..... ich kobele noch.

So viel sei verraten: ich habe inzwischen (scheinbar) CF - ohne es zu haben!
?!?!?!?!?

Na, ich will Euch mal aufklären:

Bei GPU-Z wird mir für die zweite Karte keine Belastung angezeigt, auch im CCC ist es das Gleiche.

Aber: im 3DMark Vantage erreiche ich deutlich mehr Punkte zwischen einer und zwei Karten.
Also muss doch CF aktiv sein.
Ich habe meine Ergebnisse mal Online - aber ohne Internet (für die, die sowas nicht kennen: wir alten Knacker benutzten tatsächlich noch ortsbundene Telefone!) - durchdiskutiert.
Ergebnis:


 offensichtlich geht CF - sonst würde ich ohne übertaktete CPU nicht 13.000 Punkte im Vantage erreichen.
Da ist ganz offensichtlich die Anzeige von GPU-Z und CCC teilweise total daneben.
Da viel uns auch auf: die zweite Karte wurde wärmer als im Leerlauf und auch der Lüfter legte an Drehzahl zu.
Obwohl als 'GPU-Load' immer 0% stand: woher kommt denn die Last, welche diese Wärme erzeugt, wenn nicht vom CF-Betrieb?

Also, gestern habe ich erstmal das Bios beider Karten geflasht.
Mit den Dateien von Rossi ging das recht fix, obwohl mein Englisch im ersten Versuch dazu führte, dass mein Rechner glaube, er wäre ein Toaster.
Nachdem ich ihn dann aufklärte, ging es.

Erstmal die Begründung für das Flashen: meine Karten hatten noch ein altes Bios, welches die Leistungen stark beschneidet; es fehlen immerhin 10% der Shaders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es sind nur 720 obwohl es 800 sein müssten.

So, erstmal zum Flashen.
Die Anleitung dazu gibt's beim Rossi - und zwar hier, weit unten.

Ich werde Euch das mal ein wenig verständlich 'rüber bringen - ist an sich ganz einfach.

Voraussetzungen:
Diese beiden Dateien (links vom Rossi):


USB-Format - diese Datei bereitet den USB-Stick vor.
die Bios-Datei.
für die, welche es unbedingt als Power-Point-Präservativ haben möchten: diese Datei.
Dazu: einen USB-Stick und *
nur *_eine _5770 im System - das ist ganz wichtig, sonst besteht die Gefahr, dass Ihr Euch das Bios _beider_ Karten schrottet....
Als allererstes: Nervennahrung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun also denn mal los!
Zuerst entpackt Euch mal das Zeug in einen eigenen Ordner, bei mir ist das 'Zip-Temp'.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun startet das Programm "HPUSBFW" (lila Kasten) - es erzeugt das untere Fenster.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier stellt Ihr oben (roter Kasten) das Laufwerk Eurer Wahl ein - Achtung: alle Daten auf dem Stick sind hinterher weg - also vielleicht nicht gerade die Fotos vom Hochzeitstag drauf lassen...oder doch?

Wichtig auch das Filesystem FAT oder FAT32 (grüner Kasten), der Name ist nur zu Eurer Kontrolle - er ist letztlich egal.
Weiter klickt Ihr 'Quick Format' und 'Create a DOS startup Disk' an.
Als letztes noch 'using DOS System files locatet at: (blau) - hier müsst Ihr den Pfad zu dem oben sichtbaren Ordner angeben, wo Ihr vorhin hin entpackt habt.

Bei mir ist das halt - wie links sichtbar - C: Zip-Temp\USB FORMAT\DOS Files.
Da sollte sich ja neben den gestartet Programm auch das Verzeichnis 'DOS Files' befinden.

Wenn Ihr nun auf Start klickt, die folgende Abfrage mit 'ja' bestätigt, solltet Ihr bald eine Bestätigung dieser Form erhalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann ist der einfache Teil geschafft - nun geht's an's Bios!Anmerkung: ich weiß, die meisten von Euch habe da keine Probleme, aber es lesen auch Leute mit, denen es nicht so viel sagt, wenn ich sage 'Stelle den USB-Stick als erste Bootlaufwerk im Bios ein'​ALso: den Rechner neu starten, dabei den eben vorbereitete USB-Stick eingesteckt lassen - möglichst direkt am Rechner (Front-USB) und nciht über einen Hub!

Also, nachdem wir durch Drücken der 'Del' oder 'Entf'-Taste im Bios gelandet sind, müssen wir zum Menü der Booteinstellungen.
Ich verwende hier ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe, bei anderen Board's und vor allem Herstellern sehen die Menüs etwas anders aus und haben auch andere Namen - leider.

Erster Schritt: des USB-Stick als erstes Bootdevice einstellen.
Dazu in das 'Booten'-Menü (kann bei Euch anders heißen, sollte aber auffindbar sein):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah es bei mir dann aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das DVD-Laufwerk als erste Boot-Device,
der USB-Stick als zweites.
das _kann _so bleiben, da ja keine DVD eingelegt ist.
Ich hab's lieber geändert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun noch ins Festplattenmenü, das Gleiche gemacht: Den Stick an die erste Stelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Raus aus dem Menü (Änderungen speichern lassen!), weiter booten lassen, die Kiste.

Sollte nach kurzer Zeit so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun nur noch eingeben 'Flash' (hab' ich hier schon gemacht) und der Rest sollte von selbst gehen.

Das Endbild sollte so aussehen (dieses ist von Rossi):

*Bild zu breit*
Dann den USb-Stick ab, Windows hochfahren und mit GPU-Z kontrollieren, ob nun alle 800 Shader da sind: dann war es erfolgreich.

Nun den Rechner herunterfahren, die beiden Karten tauschen und das Ganze für die Zweite nochmal.

Wenn es auch da geklappt hat,  nur noch den USB-Stick abziehen, im Bios die Bootreihenfolge wieder normal einstellen und zurück auf den Desktop.
Jedenfalls sah es dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auffällig: Das Bios hat eine niedrigere Nummer als das Alte... (012.013. das Neue, 012.014 das Alte)

Auch egal - Hauptsache, es läuft.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ja los her mit der Auflösung . Ich hasse es immer, wenn jeder so Top Secret sich verhält


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*Die unendliche Geschichte: von einem, der Auszog, ein Crossfiresytem zu schaffen!*

Hi Leute, da bin ich wieder.

nachdem ich die vorher beschriebenen Schritte gemacht habe, war natürlich das Bild 'ein wenig' verstellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht so wirklich die tolle Auflösung - na ja: 800*600, die Auflösung für Blinde halt.

Erstmal 'ne andere eingestellt:

*Bild zu breit*

*Bild zu breit*
*€Dit:*  Nachdem die für die Darstellung des Unterschiedes _notwendigerweise _zu breiten Bilder von einem Mod gelöscht wurden, können die Unterschiede hier leider nicht verdeutlicht werden - wenn alles auf 900 verkleinert ist, kommt der Unterschied von 800*600 gegen 1920*1080 eben nicht 'rüber, weil bei 900 alles gleich breit ist.

Wer eine solche Verdeutlichung wünscht, wende sich an den Mod und lasse es sich von ihm u Hause zeigen - ich hab's versucht.​
Jedenfalls habe ich dann gestern Abend - oder besser: heute Nacht - nochmal Vantage laufen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14381 Punkte im Vantage - und das ohne OC (Weder bei der CPU, noch bei den Karten).
Das kommt hin; rechts daneben das vorherige Ergebnis (10632) war mit einer Karte, dafür aber die CPU  mit OC.
Bemerkbar machen sich da die beiden 5770er also doch.

Nur: die Auslesungen bei GPU-Z und Catalyst bleiben gleich.....

?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, hat sich da jemand mit der Bildbreite vergriffen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hab' ich's nicht gesagt!

Die Bildbreite war notwendig, und die Unterschiede in der Auflösung klar werden zu lassen!
Wenn ich die Bilder alle auf 900 verkleinere, ist der Unterschied zwischen 800*600 und 1920*1050 kaum noch erkennbar!

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich, mal die Bildtexte zu lesen!

Schön, dann wird eben auf die Darstellung dieses Effektes verzichtet; Dankesbekundungen an den Mod.
Ende.


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mhhhh 4000 Punkte mehr finde ich dennoch für CF bisschen wenig...Komisch, dass CF bei dir nicht so richtig will.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also nachdem, was mir Michael (Rossi) am Festnetztelefon (ältere Kommunikationstechnik, fragt mal im Museeum oder Eure Großeltern) sagte, kommt das hin - hat ja im Geek das gleiche System (PCU, Grakas, Chipsatz von MB) gehabt. 
Evtl. kann da die - noch nicht übertaktete CPU eine Rolle spielen; auch die Grakas sind ja noch im Stock-

Leider habe ich noch einige Instabilitäten - da muss ich erstmal dran arbeiten.
[/OT]
eben 'ne Mail bekommen - eine 'wichtige Mitteilung'!
Sah dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ah ha?

Na, ich mal dem Link gefolgt, Kontonummer und Pin eingegeben - dann kam dieses Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 (!) TAN's wollen die Brüder von mir haben  - gar nich gierig, was?

OK, ich kann ja eingeben - ich habe nämlich weder ein Postbank-Konto, noch überhaupt eines mit PIN- und TAN-Liste.......!

Viel Spaß ihr Verbrecher in - wo auch immer - mit meinen Daten!

[\OT]

Zurück zum CF.
Wie erwähnt, habe ich mit Furmark 1.82 Freezes - mit dem aktuellen PCGH-Tool ist es auch nicht besser: nach 8 Sekunden stand der Laden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss aber was mit den Treibern zu tun haben, denn nach dem reset hatte ich dieses Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also war zwischendurch eine andere Auflösung (800*600) eingestellt, diese wurde aber nicht dargestellt und nach dem Reset wurde die normale Auflösung (1920*1080) wiederhergestellt.

Nur: so bekomme ich natürlich auch keine Werte von Vantage.
So, und hier die GPU-Z-Logs von dem Vorfall:
Die erste Karte (also die, an der der Monitor hängt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die zweite Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beabsichtigt ist, dass die ertse Karte mit 925Mhz taktet, die zweite mit 920 - irgendwie muss ich sie mir ja auseinander halten können.

Die Temperatur ist bei der Wassergekühlten mit knapp 50° natürlich niedriger als bei der Luftgekühlten mit knappen 70° - dass sollte aber beides noch im Rahmen liegen.

Ich denke mal, da ist die Ursache für die Freezes kaum zu suchen.

Die Aufzeichnung endet bei beiden mit einer Sekunde Abstand - also hat's sie beide nahezu gleichzeitig 'Erwischt' - dürfte also nicht an einer Karte liegen.
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen, da schläft einer auf dem FM-Knopf.


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wieso - hast Du bei Kero nachgesehen?

Ich habe inzwischen 'ne Spur.

Jedesmal, wenn ich die PCU übertakte, kommt es zum Freeze - also ist wohl ein am FSB-Takt hängendes Gerät die Ursache.
Könnte bsp. die NB sein oder irgend ein Controler.
Ich habe eben im Bios was verstellt (FSB Strap to NB) und nun ging es mit 3.07Ghz CPU-Takt durch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass die Werte von GPU-Z wieder 'runter sind, liegt daran, dass ich zwischendurch was anderes gemacht habe.
Die gespeicherten Tabellen von GPU-Z verraten aber eine nahezu gleichmäßige Auslastung beider Karten.

Ich probiere nochmal, dass für Euch in's Bild zu kriegen.

Bis gleich!

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vielleicht will dein Board dein CF nicht haben....mal mit nem andren Board probiert? Irgendwas is hier doch faul, weil CF in der Regel eigentlich nur einbauen, anstecken und im Treiber aktivieren heißt...hier will aber irgendwas nicht so richtig


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das Board ist schon das Zweite - gestern getauscht.
Und laut Handbuch und Asus-Webseite kann der Eumel CF-X.

Ein anderes Board habe ich sonst nicht - höchstens das Biostar, aber das hat meiner Meinung nach 'n Problem mit den Spawas; dem traue ich nicht mehr.

Wenn jemand eines leihweise hätte, würd' ichs ja versuchen....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hab leider auch keins da, sonst hätt ich dir gerne ausgeholfen


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na, im Moment habe ich noch ein Problem(chen)....

Und zwar: Ich bekomme meinem Durchflussmesser kein Signal in's Aquaero.
Ich habe schon beide 'Deckel' getauscht: kein Effekt.
Aber: am zweite Aquaero geht's - aber auch nur, wenn ich den DFM (außerhalb) 'durchblase'.
Nun vermute ich, dass evtl. die Einbauposition - direkt an der Pumpe - eine Rolle spielt.
Schließlich ist die Pumpe eine magnetische....

Mal sehen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da die DFM in der Regel mit Induktion arbeiten könnte das die Ursache sein, aber normalerweise 
sollte der Abstand zur Pumpe ausreichen, dass das Magnetfeld vom DFM nicht beeinflusst wird.
Ich bin gespannt, ob es am Abstand zur Pumpe liegt.


----------



## Tgt79 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich auch


----------



## Schrauberopi (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich finde ja schon, dass es langsam an der Zeit ist, dass die Dinge bei Dir einfach mal von Anfang an und ohne Probleme funktionieren. Du bist bereits unser Failkönig, die Beweise reichen. 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Jetzt fange hier bloß nicht solch revolutionären Ideen an!
Wer kriegt dann die Fails?
Wenn alles klappt, wird's doch langweilig....

Obwohl: eine schöne Abwechselung wäre es ja schon mal.....

Eine Warnung: es kommt noch doller!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Oha. Ich fordere sofort das failende Update ääääh fehlende Update mit den Fails. Die Fehlfails quasi...


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2010)

*kleine Pause - aber neue Entwicklungen im NobLorRos-Entwicklungszentrum!*

Hi!

Sorry, ich erhole mich ein wenig.
Ganz untätig bin ich aber nicht: ich habe eine Ausweichlösung für mein 5770er-CF gefunden.

Ansonsten entwickele ich fleißig für NobLorRos!

Unsere erste Entwicklung: die *neue, innovative Keilschraube* _mit _*Einfädelknick!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Schraube bietet Ihnen folgende Vorteile:


Auf Grund ihres gebogenen Endes - eben der (nicht patentierte) Einfädelknick - lässt sie sich auch an schwer zugänglichen Stellen leichter einfädeln
Wegen Ihrer Keilform erreicht sie einen hohen Anpressdruck; dadurch eignet sie sich ideal zum Abdichten im Bereich der Wasser führenden Teile einer Wasserkühlung
Das Einschrauben könnte allerdings ein wenig schwierig werden - bitte beachten Sie daher den Hinweis zum Werkzeug weiter unten....
da diese Schraube absolut zuverlässig (nicht) abdichtet, erleichtert sie die Suche nach der Leckstelle.....
die integrierte U-Scheibe erleichtert es, diese Schraube auch bei zu großen Löchern - wie eben bei NobLorRos üblich - zu nutzen.
In diesem Falle wird das (zu große) Loch zuverlässig nicht abgedeckt.
durch das dicke untere Ende wird das Einschrauben vereinfacht: ist der Anfang gemacht, geht der Rest einfacher, da er ja dünner ist.
(nur den Anfang einzuschrauben, ist leider unmöglich....)
Jede dieser Schrauben wird unter hohem Aufwand - so um die 90 Tonnen mit 1600PS - eigens angefertigt.
Jede dieser Schrauben ist damit ein Unikat!
Einziger Nachteil dieser Schraube: da ein normaler Schraubendreher nicht passt, wird zum Eindrehen dieser Schraube ein - nicht lieferbares - Spezialwerkzeug benötigt.....
Diese Entwicklung liegt ja schon einige Tage zurück.
Wir haben uns jedoch nicht auf unserem Erfolg ausgeruht, sondern dennoch - und erneut völlig sinnfrei - weiter entwickelt.....

Nach der Keilschraube wurde nunmehr eine neue Schnellkupplung entwickelt:


Die *NobLorRos-Schnellkupplung!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Anmerkung: das Bild zeigt den - vierfach überteuerten - Satz aus Kupplung und Stecker)

Diese Schnellkupplung ist garantiert:

nicht wasserdicht - jedenfalls hält sich in dieser Schnellkupplung garantiert kein Wasser!
tropffrei: wo nix drin ist, kann auch nix tropfen
einbaufreundlich: Einbau zwecklos - und unmöglich!
leicht zu lagern: sie nimmt - auch im Mülleimer - wenig Platz weg
wartungsfrei: da ist jede Wartung überflüssig
kinderfreundlich 1: auch als 3D-Puzzle für Kinder geeignet
kinderfreundlich 2: da dieses 3D-Puzzlegarantiert unvollständig ist, kann es auch keinen Streit unter den Kindern geben: es hat ja keines der Kinder das 3D-Puzzle auflösen können.....
ehefreundlich: diese Anschaffung ist leicht zu verstecken - und erspart so den Ehekrach!
Wer 'ne Scheidung will, ist hier leider falsch am Platze.....
gut tarnbar: die Zugehörigkeit zum (teuren) Hobby kann verschleiert werden: ein Zweck ist hier nicht erkennbar!
das ideale Geschenk: solch eine Schnellkupplung hat nicht jeder!
vor Weihnachten kann sie auch gut versteckt werden - siehe oben.
einzigartig: jedes Exemplar wird individuell platt gemacht....

Dazu als Nebenentwicklung
das *NobLorRos-3D-Display* mit der _modischen _Doppelwelle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Display ist garantiert:

*modisch - aber unfunktional:* dieses Display hat die neue, modische Doppelwelle erhalten - diese erfüllt einen doppelten Zweck: eine Montage auf einem beliebigen Monitorarm oder einer sonstigen Halterung ist nicht möglich.
      Außerdem wird Ihnen so auch bei normalem Bildmaterial der absolut neue und innovative (und total unfunktionale) NobLorRos-3D-Effekt ermöglicht.
      Eine passende Halterung wird von uns entwickelt; die Vorstellung dieser erfolgt am 30.2......

 neuartige Formgebung: Dieses Display hat schon eine 3D-Form - aufwändige Software entfällt daher
*benutzerfreundlich 1: *nnicht nur die Softwar entfällt, sondern auch das Tragen diese blau/roten 3D-Brillen - entsprechende Exemplare können wir selbstverständlich auf Wunsch liefern...
*benutzerfreundlich 2:* dieses Display hat garantiert weder Inputlag noch Wiedergabeverzögerungen oder Schlieren im Bild - wo kein Bild...
*schnell:* dieses Display liefert Ihnen so schnell ein Bild, dass niemand je ein Bild sehen wird - selbst wir als Entwickler dieses Displays haben darauf noch kein Bild sehen können!
*Energiesparend:* Anschlüsse sind sowieso keine (mehr) dran!
*Umweltfreundlich:* Ihr altes Display wird erneut verwendet anstatt mühsam entsorgt zu werden!
*preiswert:* für dieses Display brauchen Sie keine (teure) Grafikkarte - es kommt ganz ohne aus!

Weitere Neuentwicklungen folgen!

grüße aus dem NobLorRos-Entwicklungcenter!

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber wäre nach dem ganzen Theater eine 5870 nicht sinnvoller gewesen??

PS: OK, das Sinnvoller solltest du streichen und durch einfach.... äh "besser" ersetzen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wäre sie sicher - und teurer.

Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht.
Ich bekomme demnächst nochmal zwei Sachen zum testen:

Ein Silverstone-Netzteil
Das Netzteil kennt Ihr: es ist in der letzten PCGH als Aboprämie drin - und bei meinem Abo ist ja die Prämie noch offen, weil die bestellte Grafikkarte (Sapphire 5670 Vapor-X) nicht lieferbar ist - und ich als Ersatz eine 5770 nach Berlin geschickt hatte.
eine 5770 mit Wasserkühler
Die bekomme ich von Nobbi - wollte sie ihm sowieso abkaufen....

Dann kann ich endlich auch das letzte relevante Bauteil tauschen und testen.

Bisher habe ich ja probiert:

*Grafikkarten:*
beide 5770er als erste bzw. zweite Karte
beide 5770er einzeln und bis zum Abwinken gequält - laufen beide einwandfrei
beide Crossfirebrücken auf beiden (möglichen) Steckplatzen
CF wird erkannt, kann auch aktiviert werden.
*Netzteil*
alle beiliegenden Kabel (2 Satz, je Kabel 2 Anschlüsse - einmal 6-Ppol, einmal 6+2 Pol)
Alle Anschlüsse am Netzte (3 Steckplätze für die zwei Kabel)
Am Netzteil die 12V-Rails zusammen schalten (geht bei dem Netzteil)
die PCI-E-Anschlüsse nicht an die dafür vorgesehenen Steckbuchsen, sondern über Adapter an die Festplattenanschlüsse
*Mainboard:*
beide PCI-E 16x Slots als ersten (=Graka mit Monitor) oder zweiten
beide PCI-E 16x Slots mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte und getestet - die Graka lief einwandfrei.
Bios: ein neues Bios (so alt war meins nicht)
alle Bios-Werte auf Standard
Mainboard wurde auch getauscht - obwohl das Alte keine 3 Monate alt war.
*Software:*
Alle zur Verfügung stehenden Windows-Versionen (32- und 64-Bit) von jeweils zwei verschiedenen DVD's installiert (könnt' ja eine 'ne Macke haben)
jeweils mit allen und ganz ohne Updates
Treiber: Catalyst 10.1 (von 'ner Cd von 'ner Grafikkarte), 10.7 und 10.9.

Alles nix genutzt!


Nächster Schritt wird dann:

Netzteil wechseln: ich bekomme ja aus dem Abo noch 'ne Prämie....
Wahrscheinlich lässe ich die Wakü am BeQueiet und den Rest (nur Systemplatte, die anderen Hdd's und den DVD-Brenner brauche ich für den Versuch ja nicht) an das Silverstone.
Grafikkarte wechseln - mit der vom Nobbi und dann wieder alle drei austesten.
Ich habe ja auch schon im Sammelthread für die Asus P5Q-Reihe gefragt.
Seit dem kam dort kein einziger Eintrag mehr.....

Mir fällt nix mehr ein:

Das Netzteil habe ich, soweit möglich, ausgeschlossen. Sollte es Schwankungen haben - an sich ja eher unwahrscheinlich - sollte sich das geben, wenn ich das Silverstone teste
Mainboard: da könnte ein Bios-Bug oder eine Einstellung im Bios das Problem sein.
Gafikkarten: könnte eine eine Macke haben - aber: alleine laufen sie einwandfrei!

Hat - insbesondere wegen dem Bios - noch jemand von Euch einen Einfall?
Könnte noch die CPU sein, aber die läuft sonst ja einwandfrei: ich bekomme sie bis 3,63Ghz stabil getrieben - das Gleiche gilt für den Ram: er geht auch ganz gut; ist ja auch neu.

Ich bin fast soweit, das an der Stelle aufzugeben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ober der Furmark 1.8.2 bei Euch in der Multi-GPU-Version auch immer abstürzt?


Fällt Euch noch was ein?

Meine derzeitige weiter gehende Planung verrate ich Euch (noch) nicht...
Hier kommt aber noch einiges - und dann ein neues TB!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speedguru (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey, habe gerade bisschen was gelesen....
Ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen schildern:
Hatte HD4890 im CF drinn, jedoch 2x16Lanes. Eingesteckt und CF aktiviert... Leistung war iwie mager, ich glaub 17k in 3D 06. Dann Treiber + CF Profile installiert und neugestartet - zack 19k Punkte. Ich weiß nicht, ioch hatte 2x Vapor-X also genau die selben Karten... 
Ach und die MultiGPU Version hat getan, jedoch weiß ich nicht mehr welche version das war... Aber hast du schonma Spiele getestet? Vielleicht ist furmark nur verbuggt und 3DMark mag dich oder deine KArten nicht, probier doch ma games, ob man da was merkt.

MFG

Speedguru

PS.: Werde das hier mal weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi Leute!

So, es tut sich wieder was!

Es gibt gute und schlechte Nachrichten....


Die guten:


*BANNER ENTFERNT !!!*

dieses Projekt bzw. TB wird ab sofort von Aquatuning unterstützt - Dank an Wassermann!

Auch Phobya unterstützt nun dieses Projekt

Es wird ein neues Projekt geben - Details dazu kommen später.
Es wird - mit dem neuen Projekt - ein neues Tagebuch geben.



Es gibt aber auch schlechte Nachrichten:
dieses TB wird Anfang nächsten Jahres beendet; der Rechner wird dann auf Lufkühlung zurück gebaut, da die Wakü in das neue Projekt umzieht

Ich denke aber, Fails wird es weiter geben...

Nun aber zum Projekt selbst:

Ich knobele nach wie vor an dem CF-Problem.

heute kam etwas an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


'ne Schachtel - kommt mir bekannt vor!
hatte ich so was nicht schon das eine oder andere Mal?

Mal auf machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eierkarton?

Aber keine Eier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an Nobbi für die schnelle Hilfe.

Nun könnt' Ihr Euch denken, was nun kommt: noch 'ne Bastel- und Testrunde.

Aber nicht mehr heute - ich bin damit beschäftigt, meiner Nase hinterher zu laufen; im Zick-zack, weil mein Mittelohr auch was abbekommen hat.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Dann als Erstes erst mal gute Besserung von meiner Seite, ich hoffe, das es schnell wieder vorbei ist. 

Für den nächsten CF Test drücke ich dir die Daumen, so langsam aber sicher sollte es mal klappen. 
Auf dein nächstes TB freue ich mich schon richtig, dann aber hoffentlich mit anderen GraKas.


----------



## axel25 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Als erstes wündsche ich dir gute Besserung und als zweites lass dir gesagt sein, dass ich mit dem entzündeten Ohr besser gehört hab als mit dem anderem.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Danke für die guten Wünsche - das mit dem Hören ist nicht das Problem.
Nur: zwischen den Ohren liegt ein Organ - das Gleichgewichtsorgan.
Nun stellt Euch mal vor, ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und knall hin.

Dann gibt's wieder dumme Anfragen vom GFZ Potsdam.....


Den CF-Test habe ich gemacht - mit demselben Ergebnis!

Ich habe also bisher alles getauscht, außer:

Gehäuse
Netzteil
CPU
(System-) Ssd
die beiden Hdd's
den DVD-Brenner
den Monitor
Maus, Tastatur

Allerdings habe ich die Hdd's und den DVD-Brenner ausschließen können: ich hatte sie abgezogen.

Bleiben also nur noch Tastatur, CPU, Netzteil und Gehäuse.

Die CPU lasse ich mal außen vor - ich denke, die ist es nicht: Prime läuft einwandfrei - das müsste mir ja 'nen Fehler anzeigen.

Netzteil ist ein Variante; allerdings haben 38,4° schon beim Aufstehen verhindert, dass ich heute aus dem Haus gehe - die Sache mit dem GFZ.....
Und das Netzteil, dass ich vom PCGH-Abo-Service erwarte ist noch nicht mal abgeschickt: Sauladen - die Prämienlieferung steht seit 4 Monaten aus!

Nächster Schritt: Gehäuse, Tastatur, Maus.

Im Klartext: vsl. morgen baue ich den Rechner auseinander und mache das Ganze mal im offenen Aufbau - ohne die Ssd, mit einer normalen Hdd.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

So langsam verstehe ich das auch nicht mehr, ich habe das Gefühl, das du mit CF einfach kein Glück hast.
An den restlichen Komponenten kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen, evtl. ist die CF Brücke 
defekt, etwas Anderes kann ich mir außer einem Softwareproblem nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hhhm - Sorry: Passt beides nicht!


Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Software:
> 
> * Windows: neu installiert,
> * Windows: von vier unterschiedlichen DVD's
> ...



Und die Crossfirebrücken habe ich nun auch schon drei verschiedene probiert - die können nicht alle defekt sein!

Oder?

Langsam bleibt ja - außer dem NT - kaum was logisches über.
Aber: wo steht geschrieben, dass bei NobLorRos was logisch sein muss?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich sehe gerade, dass dein Netzteil nur 450W hat. Meinst du nicht, dass das ein bisschen wenig sein könnte? Ich würde auf jeden Fall probeweise ein anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## Gnome (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Board wechseeeln, mein Lieber . Daran wird es wohl liegen. Hast du eigentlich maln Bios Update gemacht? Vielleicht liegts daran? Wobei das bestimmt auch nicht klappen wird...echt Schade, dass CF bei dir nicht so will


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

@L.B: : Mein aktuelles Netzteil hat 750W - das sollte an sich reichen....
@Gnome: Das Board habe ich umgetauscht - ist jetzt das zweite (neue) P5Q Deluxe; das erste habe ich (vorsichtshalber) nach weniger als einer Woche getauscht....

Ich tippe derzeit auf's Netzteil - weil ich alles andere ausgeschlossen habe.

Grüße 

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Im Startpost stand etwas von einem 450W Netzteil. 

Ich finde es relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass das Problem am Netzteil liegt, wenn es genügend Leistung zur Verfügung stellt. Mehr als falsche Spannungen kann es nicht liefern und dann dürfte gar nichts funktionieren. 
Probieren kannst du es ja trotzdem. 

Hast du denn schon beide Grafikkarten getauscht? Dort würde ich den Fehler nämlich am ehesten suchen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich denke das nachwievor in der Software der Fehler liegt. Nicht in der Hardware. Vlt laufen ja Spiele auf CF nu eben Benchmarks nicht. Das gabs schon bei manchen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

@L.B.: bei den Grakas bin ich inzwischen bei Nummer 4.... Drei davon habe ich noch; einzeln laufen sie einwandfrei.

@Nobody: an welcher Software?
Ich habe alles probiert: neues Windows installiert (bestimmt ein Dutzend Mal - von vier verschiedenen DVD's, allerdings immer Windows 7 Home Premium), 32-bit, 64-bit, mit und ohne Updates, CCC drei (inzwischen vier) Versionen (10.1, 10.7, 10.8, inzwischen 10.9; die ersten drei in 32- und 64-bit).

Mir fällt da nix mehr ein!

Ich könnte höchstens mal sehen, ob ich irgendwo noch ein altes XP liegen habe - zum testen.
Wobei: unterstützt XP überhaupt CF?

Wenn meine Gesundheit besser ist, baue ich den mal offen auf und nehme eine andere Festplatte - dann kann ich das Gehäuse (könnt' ja sein, dass da was krumm ist und das MB sich davon verzieht - das alte MB war ja schon recht krumm....) und andere Hardware (bsp. die System-Ssd) ausschließen.

Alles Andere (DVD-Brenner, die Hdd's usw.) habe ich ja schon ab gehabt - den Ram habe ich getestet; er scheint in Ordnung zu sein - und auch ein Wechsel der Ram-Slot's oder die Benutzung nur eines Riegels hat nix gebracht.

Das Aktuelle Bios habe ich zwischenzeitlich - letzte Woche - sowohl auf's Mainboard als auch auf die Grakas aufgespielt; auf den 5770er war tatsächlich noch ein altes Bios drauf, das nur den Bug mit den Shadern (nur 720 statt der 800) enthielt.

Ich kann mir langsam nur noch vorstellen, dass entweder das Netzteil 'ne Macke hat (ein 450W-NT sollte übrigens an sich reichen; laut Meisterkühler-Energierechner komme ich auf 435W) oder ich irgendwo einen (kleinen) Fehlerstrom über das Gehäuse habe.

Wie dem auch sei - ganz aufgeben werde ich das 5770er-CF nicht: mit dem neuen Rechner versuche ich's nächstes Jahr nochmal.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schrauberopi (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



			
				Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn meine Gesundheit besser ist, baue ich den mal offen auf und nehme  eine andere Festplatte - dann kann ich das Gehäuse (könnt' ja sein, dass  da was krumm ist und das MB sich davon verzieht - das alte MB war ja  schon recht krumm....) und andere Hardware (bsp. die System-Ssd)  ausschließen.


 Ähm, versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Du hast das neue MB eingebaut und vorher nicht... weil ja krumm...? Jooooooochen! Sofort ausbauen und nachsehen. Da kann man ja fast böse mit Dir werden. 

LG


----------



## Speedguru (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ich würde vllt auch ein ganz anderes MB probieren, vllt. tuts einfach mit deinem nicht..


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Ähm, versteh ich das jetzt richtig? Du hast das neue MB eingebaut und vorher nicht... weil ja krumm...? Jooooooochen! Sofort ausbauen und nachsehen. Da kann man ja fast böse mit Dir werden.
> 
> LG


neee - nicht ganz: bevor ich das neue MB eingebaut habe, hatte ich schon nachgesehen, ob da was krumm ist - war nicht.
Kann natürlich sein, dass sich das leichte Alu-Gehäuse verzogen hat - zumal ich die Seitenwände auch selten drin habe...

Das mit dem NT wird sich jedenfalls heute oder morgen klären: ich habe 'nen Nachbarn gebeten, mir auf dem Nach-hause-Weg von Atelco eines mit zu bringen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

NT isses definitiv nicht denke ich . Wieso sollte es denn das Netzteil sein, wenn beide auch so gut versorgt werden mit Strom? 

Ich denke es liegt vielleicht am Mainboard selbst. Bzw. an der Reihe. Ich würd einfach mal ne andere Mainboardreihe ausprobieren. Bestellst dir einfach mal eins, hast im Netz ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht...dann wirstes sehen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Also...

Wir habe jetzt gefühlte 1 Woche... wegen dem Crossfire Problem telefoniert....

Bei mir läuft es ja einwandfrei auf drei verschiedenen Boards...

Es bleibt wirklich nur das Netzteil übrig....

Weil es muss ja 2x rund 125W pro Leitung zur Verfügung stellen....wenn es das nicht kann, bricht das Sys zusammen....

Es ist doch seltsam, das eine Karte in beiden Slots funktioniert....2 Karten aber nicht....

Mfg


----------



## MiToKo (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

hast du schon ne andere CF-Brücke(oder so) ausprobiert, nicht das die Verbindung zwischen den beiden 
Schrott ist.


----------



## axel25 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Äh, Jochen, das P5Q Deluxe bringt es nur auf 2*8 Lanes, und beim P45 bremsen die wegen ihrer indirekten Anbindung recht massiv (also ist weniger Leistung als mit einer Karte durchaus realistisch).

Damit sollte zumindest einTeil des Problem (oder sollte ich vergesslich werden und das war schon geklärt?) behoben sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Aber 2 x 8 Lan würden nicht so stark abbremsen. Gut sie bremsen. Aber es reicht noch.
Auserdem wurde ja schon aufgezeigt das CF nicht aktiv sei. 

Es ist irgendwo ein Fehler im Treiber denke ich. Im OS schliese ich es mal aus. 
Irgend etwas kleines wo man sich später am Kopf greift.

Hast du die möglichkeit an 2 Karten zu kommen die beide schonmal im CF liefen ? 

Vlt liegt es ja am Kartenbios. Das es entweder einen Fehler hat, oder die Karten ein unterschiedliches Bios haben.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Nee - das Problem ist, dass die zweite Karte gar nix tut!
Sie wird vom CF-System nicht angesprochen und bleibt bei Leerlauftakt hängen.
CCC gibt eine Aktivität von 0% aus - und GPU-Z bestätigt das.
Andererseits habe ich teilweise gegenüber dem Desktopbetrieb (bei dem die zweite Karte ja abgeschaltet ist) steigende Temps bei der zweiten Karte - wo sollen die herkommen, wenn nicht davon, dass sie was tut?

Ein zweites Board probiere ich evtl. aus - ich finde nur kaum andere als die Asus P5Q-Reihe.
Ich würde lieber einen anderen Hersteller nehmen - die gibt es nur kaum noch neu zu kaufen.

mal sehen - ich probiere morgen mal die offene Variante mit dem neuen Netzteil.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Aber 2 x 8 Lan würden nicht so stark abbremsen. Gut sie bremsen. Aber es reicht noch.
> Auserdem wurde ja schon aufgezeigt das CF nicht aktiv sei.
> 
> Es ist irgendwo ein Fehler im Treiber denke ich. Im OS schliese ich es mal aus.
> ...


 

Also nochmal...


2x 8 Lanes sind bekannt...
Sobald ein Testprogramm gestartet wird und Crossfire arbeiten muss hat er Freeze...
Leistungseinbruch bei 2x8 Lanes liegt bei rund 10 % .... habe ich selber getestet....
Nur eine Graka im Sys ... dann läuft alles Normal....bei 2 = Freeze
Beide Karten sind Baugleich mit dem gleichen Bios und gleichem Hersteller....
Im Desktopbetrieb schaltet sich die zweite Karte komplett ab...zeigt bei mir auch 0% an...

GPU-Z muss die neueste Version von der Aktuellen PCGH Print installiert sein....sonst zeigt das Tool die Übertaktung und andere Funktionen nicht korrekt an...

Gruß


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Vllt is es ja irgendeine Bioseinstellung. Zum Beispiel Lane Belegung 16 /0 (falls es sowas geben sollte). Oder man muss CF im BIOS aktivieren. Aber nach der Problemzusammenfassung von Rosstaeuscher scheint mir das Netzteil ziemlich verdächtig. Oder halt das Mainboard an sich, dass es pysikalisch einen Schaden hat. Alles weitere kommt mir nicht plausibel vor (oder ich hab es vergessen zu erwähnen^^)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also nochmal...
> 
> 
> 2x 8 Lanes sind bekannt...
> ...



Das mit den 8 Lans hab ich nicht bezweifelt aber etwas finde ich komisch und das hab ich mal Fett gemacht. Demnach liegt es am Board. Kurz und knap.
Was anderes kann es dann nicht mehr sein. 

Netzteil ? - eher unwahrscheinlich,schlieslich liefert das nur den Strom und sein 750 W sollte da stark genug sein.
OS - Fällt weg da es schon mehrfach neu installiert wurde und 2 mal hintereinander tritt kein Fehler auf.
Karten- Wenn diese 100 % identisch sind ok 
CF bridge- Wenn ihr die mal getestet habt und die ok war is sie ok.

So bleibt eigentlich nur noch das board. Nur komisch ist da was sich quer stellt. Eigentlich kann es nur ein Serienfehler beim Board sein da mit diesem Board schon CF realisiert wurde. Ich nehme mal an Bios ist das neuste drauf oder ?
Wenn ja macht mal ne älter Version drauf.
Versucht mal nur eine Karte zu nehmen und diese in verschiedene Slots zu stecken.
Ansonsten vlt mal ein anderes Board mit den Karten nutzen.


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

P5Q war das nichn Sockel 775 Board?

Wie wärs mit nem Rampage Formula 

ASUS Rampage Formula, X48 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) (90-MIB3S0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Mmmmh, feines Board. CF geht, es sieht geil aus und ich habe es^^
Vor etwa 6 Monaten bei ebay von nem Händler gebraucht gekauft für 70€ mit 1 Jahr Garantie und letztend für 25€ Wasserkühler für NB, SB und Spawas erstanden. Einfach nur geil des Board.


----------



## Gnome (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

ich weiß . Daher hab ich es auch mal in den Raum geworfen . Dennoch für das "alte Board" ein stolzer Preis...180 Euro - das muss man erstmal verdauen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Oktober 2010)

*Untaten....*

Hi!

mittlerweile verbreite ich meine Untaten auch in anderen Foren:


Bei PCMasters
im HWL-Forum
im Computerbase-Forum
bei Tomshardware.de

Ihr dürft Euch gerne beteiligen!

Hier kommt die Tage auch ein Update - ich nehme die Kiste morgen auseinander!


grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hui,  da bist du ja richtig fleißig. 

Dann viel Erfolg beim Basteln, dieses Mal aber ohne weitere Fails.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Ich habe derzeit den offenen Aufbau am Laufen - mit Crossfire!
Alles abgebaut: Backplate (geht mit dem neuen Kühler eh nicht: der wird mit Pushpins befestigt), Festplatten, DVD-Brenner, Tastatur, Maus - alles ab und (soweit notwendig) Ersatzgeräte benutzt.
Nur die Systemplatte habe ich erstmal beibehalten - was kein Fehler war.

Denn: die Fehlerquelle ist ziemlich sicher das Netzteil.

Ich habe eben mit einem anderen Netzteil probiert - erstmal startet der 'Rechner' nicht.
Ob das daran lag, dass ich den P8-Stecker nur am Mainboard und nicht am Netzteil eingesteckt hatte?

Egal, neuer Versuch - und es läuft!

CF aktiviert, Furmark, 3DMark 06 und -Vantage laufen lassen: Einwandfrei!
Im Vantage erreiche ich gut 16.880 Punkte, im 3DMark 06 etwa 18.850 Punkte.

Jeweils mit CPU-OC (3,59Ghz), aber ohne Grafik-OC.

Dann habe ich das Netzteil nochmal gewechselt und das Dark Power angeschlossen - im Furmark nach 21 Sekunden ein Freeze.
Also: Definnitiv das Netzteil.

Mal sehen, ob ich dazu 'ne Rechnung finde - die RMA bei BeQuiet versuche ich auf jeden Fall.

Fotos habe ich gemacht.

Nächster Schritt: Gehäuse reinigen und den Rechner da wieder einbauen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das Netzteil ?! wie geht das denn ?
Das ist doch das letzte nach dem man sucht....


----------



## Schelmiii (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ?! wie geht das denn ?
> Das ist doch das letzte nach dem man sucht....


es war auch das letzte^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja schon aber ich hab schon viel über Probleme mit CF und Sli gelesen aber das netzteil war noch nie darunter. Weil anversich ist es ja so, entweder es geht oder eben nicht. 

Aber wenigstends geht es jetzt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das das Netzteil die Ursache ist, ist wirklich ungewöhnlich....

Aber nach gefühlten Wochenlangen Telefonaten  blieb ja nur noch das übrig.

Ich bin aber Froh, das der Fehler endlich gefunden ist...

Jetzt kann es wieder vorwärts gehen...

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> es war auch das letzte^^


NEIN! Das _IST_ das Letzte!
Vor allem, weil ich mir eben dieses NT in Hinblick auf CF und OC beosrgt habe - und das, was ich jetzt habbe, dem entspricht, welches ich wegen zu geringer Leistung verkauft hatte.....


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber ich hab schon viel über Probleme mit CF und Sli gelesen aber das netzteil war noch nie darunter. Weil anversich ist es ja so, entweder es geht oder eben nicht.


Hab' ich bis heute auch gedacht.....


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ?! wie geht das denn ?
> Das ist doch das letzte nach dem man sucht....


Na eben!


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das das Netzteil die Ursache ist, ist wirklich ungewöhnlich....


Allerdings - da ist keiner drauf gekommen.
Vor allem, da ich einerseits das NT neu hatte und andererseits ja nun wirklich alle Anschlussmöglichkeiten ausprobiert habe.
Nach einigem Nachdenken tippe ich auf die P8-Leitung - das messe ich aber garantiert nicht nach!
Sollen sich die von BQ 'ne Kopf drum machen....


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber nach gefühlten Wochenlangen Telefonaten  blieb ja nur noch das übrig.


Was heißt hier: gefühlt?
Das geht doch nun wirklich schon _Monate_!



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin aber Froh, das der Fehler endlich gefunden ist...


Na, und ich nicht?


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Jetzt kann es wieder vorwärts gehen...


Wird es auch!
(hoffe ich)

Ich mach' noch 'n paar Bilder und dann geht's an den Wiedereinbau!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja schon aber ich hab schon viel über Probleme mit CF und Sli gelesen aber das netzteil war noch nie darunter. Weil anversich ist es ja so, entweder es geht oder eben nicht. 

Aber wenigstends geht es jetzt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*Und es geht doch!*

Hi!

So, nachdem ich nun den halben Tag damit verbracht habe, Crossfire einzubauen, will ich Euch das nicht vorenthalten.

Zunächst habe ich mal den alten Rechner aus seiner Ecke geholt und alles ausgebaut:
Auf 'halbem' Wege:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun ist das Gehäuse leer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es blieben Teile über:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Herzstück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war ja Einkaufen gewesen:


ein Netzteil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Zubehör:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich das Netzteil als Einzelstück mit unvollständigem Zubehör (und ohne Originalverpackung) gekauft habe, fehlten einige Kleinteile - ein paar Kabelbinder.....
So ein Pech aber auch!
ein neuer CPU-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man am Zubehör sieht, passt der Arctic Freezer auch für Intel-Systeme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch den habe ich als Einzelstück (war bereits eingebaut) gekauft.
Dafür hat er nur 12€ gekostet - was fehlte, war die Wärmeleitpaste - werde ich wohl überleben.....
Dass er bereits einmal eingebaut war, sieht man hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und aus dem Supermarkt (für 8€)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr könnt' ja mal raten, was das nun wieder ist....

Irgendwann - Formel 1 war inzwischen vorbei (das Rennen hat mir gefallen - endlich mal was los bei denen!) - hatte ich den CPU-Kühler eingebaut.

Ganz ohne Komplikationen war das nicht....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich lief der Rechner im offenen Aufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist nun wirklich nix mehr dran, was Störungen verursachen könnte:


Grafikkarten: zwei andere, die 'Stammkarte' ist ja wassergekühlt....
Netzteil: das neu besorgte 480W-NT
Tastatur, Maus: asbach-uralte Reserveteile
keine Hdd's, der DVD-Brenner ist auch nicht angeschlossen...
selbst die Kabel habe ich getauscht!

Da muss das doch nun klappen - ist ja wirklich alles gewechselt.
Wenn das jetzt nicht geht, kriegt der 'ne Spezialbehandlung.....

Als ich das System das erste Mal starte, tut sich gar nix....ist der P8-Stecker etwa doch wichtig?
Schließlich lief der Rechner; voller Spannung starte ich Furmark - mutig gleich die Multi-GPU-Version.

Er lief ohne Probleme eine halbe Stunde lang!
(Bisher hatte ich nach spätestens 37 Sekunden den Freeze....)

Also: 3DMark Vantage und -06 gestartet....

Und hier das Ergebnis:
Vantage.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 3DMark 06---



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das CF-System läuft einwandfrei!

Mittlerweile habe ich alles wieder in's Gehäuse verfrachtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte ganz vergessen, wie schön schnell ich so 'nen Rechner zusammen bekomme, wenn keine Wasserkühlung drin ist.......

Soweit erstmal dies; ich mache nochmal ein paar Benchläufe....

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speedguru (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Und an was soll es jetzt gelägen haben? am NT?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Es _hat_ am NT gelegen.

Ich hab's im offenen Aufbau zweimal gewechselt - und zwar nur das Netzteil, sonst hab' ich nix verändert.
Wenn ich das 750W-Dark Power dran hatte, gab's 'nen Freeze, mit dem 480W-Straight Power läuft's einwandfrei.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Speedguru (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

komisch, wie ich finde, da das andere ja mehr power haben sollte


----------



## Schrauberopi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Schön, dass er endlich läuft. Genug Leistung hast Du auch. Klasse, dass es endlich voran geht. 

Ist das ein Bratenthermometer aus dem Supermarkt? 

LG


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Speedguru schrieb:


> komisch, wie ich finde, da das andere ja mehr power haben sollte


An sich schon - aber wenn's 'ne Macke hat, hilft auch die Power nix mehr.

@Schrauberopi - so ungefähr; auf der Schachtel stand was von Küchenthermometer.
Ich suche nur krampfhaft den Meter!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Allerdings - da ist keiner drauf gekommen.
> Vor allem, da ich einerseits das NT neu hatte und andererseits ja nun wirklich alle Anschlussmöglichkeiten ausprobiert habe.
> Nach einigem Nachdenken tippe ich auf die P8-Leitung - das messe ich aber garantiert nicht nach!
> Sollen sich die von BQ 'ne Kopf drum machen....
> ...


 

Jetzt bin ich aber Beileidigt...

Von wem hast Du denn den Tipp ???

Seit 14 Tagen erzähle ich Dir, das könnte das Netzteil sein....ich hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fehler mit einer Geforce Karte und Stromschwankungen in der PCI-E Leitung....

Du wolltest es mir ja nicht glauben....

Ich hole mir jetzt ein Paket Taschentücher und werde die Vollheulen....

Mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Tue dieses - mit BQ habe ich kein Glück: die wollen 'ne Rechnungskopie.....
Wenn Du noch Taschentücher brauchst: auf Arbeit haben wir so was Waggonweise - sind dann so ~8 Tonnen....langt das?


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hey, mir ist da grade was aufgefallen:
In einem deiner Screenshots steht bei der zweiten Karte unten neben "Crossfire enabled" außerdem noch "ULPS Active". Das ist der "Ultra Low Power Support" und hat zumindest bei quasi allen CF-Usern bisher nur Probleme bereitet. Wenn du das mal googelst, siehst dus 
Jedenfalls war meistens das Problem da, dass sich eine Karte im Betrieb abschaltete um Strom zu sparen, sich aber dann nicht mehr venünftig anschaltete. 
Solltest du mal Performance-Probleme spüren, Ruckeln wo keins sein sollte oder Freezes mittendrin etc - würde ich dieses ULPS in der Registry ausschalten. Wie das geht, ist relativ einfach erklärt (muss nur regedit und nen Eintrag ändern), wie gesagt mal googeln.

Grüße


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Hey, mir ist da grade was aufgefallen:
> In einem deiner Screenshots steht bei der zweiten Karte unten neben "Crossfire enabled" außerdem noch "ULPS Active". Das ist der "Ultra Low Power Support" und hat zumindest bei quasi allen CF-Usern bisher nur Probleme bereitet. Wenn du das mal googelst, siehst dus
> Jedenfalls war meistens das Problem da, dass sich eine Karte im Betrieb abschaltete um Strom zu sparen, sich aber dann nicht mehr venünftig anschaltete.
> Solltest du mal Performance-Probleme spüren, Ruckeln wo keins sein sollte oder Freezes mittendrin etc - würde ich dieses ULPS in der Registry ausschalten. Wie das geht, ist relativ einfach erklärt (muss nur regedit und nen Eintrag ändern), wie gesagt mal googeln.
> ...


 
No Sir....

Die 5770er haben kein Problem damit....

Mfg


----------



## h_tobi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Na endlich hast du den Übeltäter gefunden, es freut mich, das du nun den Rechner in Ruhe nutzen 
kannst, dann wird es ja Zeit die WaKü wieder einzubauen.
Das solltest du ja mittlerweile in der gleichen Zeit schaffen, in der ein Normaluser seinen LuKü- PC zusammen schraubt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Ja - nein.
Ja: ich sollte es in der gleichen Zeit schaffen.
Nein: ich baue in den Rechner keine Wakü mehr ein.

Ich bin aber froh, dass es 'nur' das Netzteil war.

Warum?

Einerseits habe ich Ersatz da - machte weniger Arbeit, als bsp. ein neues Mainboard besorgen.
Andererseits hätte ein defektes Netzteil auch mehr 'mitnehmen' können....


----------



## h_tobi (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Da hast du natürlich Recht, das hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können. 
Dann wird die WaKü also in deinen nächsten Mod Einzig halten, oder hatte ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Stimmt genau - das neue Projekt beginnt dort.

Wirklicher Inhalt ist in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Timmynator (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wahnsinn. Es läuft? Wirklich? Stabil? Ohne Probleme? Mit scharfe Soße und alles? Unglaublich...

Freut mich, dass deine Odyssee endlich ein Ende hat. Auf zum nächsten Projekt, nur nicht im stabilen Zustand verweilen, sonst wird's langweilig


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

stabiler Zustand - gibt's 'n Spray dagegen?
kann man das essen?

Was ist das?


----------



## reisball (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Yeah alles läuft, das hast du wirklich verdient.


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Wie Ihr gemerkt habt - oder auch nicht: hat seit drei Monaten keiner gefragt - ist hier etwas Ruhe eingekehrt.

Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:

Hauptgrund: die Gesundheit - mich haben verschiedene Dinge außer Gefecht gesetzt.
das Geld: einige Sachen haben mehr gekostet, das Finanzamt hat nicht gespurt (statt 3000€ nur 1300), zwei teure Reparaturen am Fahrrad - solche Sachen eben

Ich habe einiges ausprobiert, einiges an Material besorgt und einige Entscheidungen - betreffs Layout - getroffen.

An sich liegen schon Bilder für'n Update auf einem Bilderserver, aber dafür, das Update zu machen, fehlt mir momentan die Kraft.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Mitte Februar das Mainboard besorgen kann und dann könnte es ein Stück weiter gehen.

Sorry.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## fr0gg3r (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Das klingt leider nicht sehr gut.

Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung! Echt ******* sowas wenn plötzlich alles auf einmal kommt, kenne das leider selber nur zu gut.
Du wirst dann schon überstehen! ...und später darüber eher lachen und froh sein dass es dir wieder gut geht.

Ich freue mich auf weitere Updates.

Alles gute von mir!


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Gute Besserung! Dann hoffen wir mal, dass alles gut wird und du dein Projekt fortführen kannst.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung, lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## axel25 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Auch von mir gute Besserung und halt die Ohren steif.


----------



## Speedguru (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Von mir auch alles gute!!


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Danke - inzwischen geht's wieder.
Dafür steht eine neuer Schicksalssschlag an, den ich aber - Kämpfernatur lässt grüßen - verdauen kann.

Für alle Interessierten: hier geht es weiter!

In diesem TB wird sich Mitte / Ende August wieder was tun, wenn ich meinen alten Rechner aufmöbel', damit er verschickt werden kann.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. September 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Zwischendurch habe ich den alten Rechner überholt und nach Berlin  geschickt - der von meiner Bekannten, zickte immer mehr, weswegen ich  das vorziehen musste.

Anfangs sah die Kiste so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Alles 'raus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die restlichen Kabel habe ich später auch noch ersetzt.

Der lief 'ne Weile:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dabei raucht hier keiner und es hat keine Haustiere!
Nun ist alles wieder fein - noch Windows drauf und ab in die Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ist er gesund in Berlin angekommen und hat große Freude verursacht!

Dieses Tagebuch ist aber damit zu Ende.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## h_tobi (16. September 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Wirklich interessant mal wieder einen Rechner ohne Sleeve zu sehen. 
Prima, dass der Rechner läuft und deinen Bekannten in Berlin große Freude bereitet. 
Da hat das Versandunternehmen ja mal mitgespielt.....

Kleine Frage noch: Wozu der Lüfter im 5 1/4" Schacht??


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

Hi!

Danke - der Lüfter kühlt die Spannungswandler oberhalb der CPU (auf dem 2. Bild rechts vom CPU-Kühler zu sehen), weil ich den Lüfter dafür nicht eingebaut habe und der CPU-Kühler da auch nix hin bläst.
Da ich den Rechner kräftig übertaktet habe, war mir das sicherer.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## wheeler (16. September 2011)

*AW: 5770 'hin' ---- in der NobLorRos-Testabteilung: Schienenbruch - vom Noob zum Wakü-Verrückten*

alter schwede das war ja mal ne menge staub..schönes voeher nachher bild sieht doch gleich viel aufgeräumter aus


----------

